# February Lovebugs of 2016!! 16 pink, 15 blue, 7 yellow



## BrandiCanucks

Hiya Mommies to be! Let's keep track of our due dates here! As we find out blue or pink (or purple or green) I'll update your screen name with the colour.



:baby:*February Due Dates*​

Late January

oox_tasha_xoo 29 :pink:

1

Cherr :blue:
jessthemess :pink:
sailorsgirl :angel: born sleeping at 17 weeks

2

BabyNo1 :pink:
Jamie Sue
SunshineSam

3


charlie_lael :blue:
LadyV84
Mondie
pinkpassion :angel:


4

BrittRashel :blue: Callum Andrew
cl2010
FLArmyWife :blue: Aeneas Hlaine
kayleigh_jane :yellow:
winterbabies3 :pink:

5

anti :yellow:
happynewmom1 :pink: Aliya Jane

6
7

FaithLoveHop3 :blue:
Movinmama TWINS!!!!


8

CAx3 :pink:
dustergrl :yellow:
Ethereal
hope2bmother
kirstiedenman
kitchenware

9

cherryness
ksquared726 :angel:

10

anotherbbypls
BrandiCanucks :pink: Emelia "Emi" Natalie Reese
LoraLoo Beautiful :angel: Eden, gained wings @ 15w
maria86
rollachick :blue: Dexter August


11

praying4my1st

12

ajarvis
hannahjex :girl:
nurse1980
SpudsMama :blue: Benjamin Eric

13

daniyaaq :yellow:

14

domimom
HotBell312
mumofone25
Mummy1506 :angel:
Nola0841
tag74
ushotmedown
Wandering
writingislove
xforuiholdonx

15

emrhian91 
GenYsuperlady
Harleyy :blue:
Linzalora :angel:
mitchnorm :angel:
MrsB82 :yellow:

16

Bmyers89
mom2sam
rebeccalouise :pink:

17

atiekay :blue:
carry
NennaKay :pink:
Priandrafa :blue: C-Section February 10
thexfadingpat :blue: Logan Easton

18

Disneymom1129 :pink:
Jules8 :pink:
mrswichman
RainbowDrop_x

19

goldstns
twinmummy06 :pink:
Quantea :blue:

20

became
Feanorous


21

Jaxvipe :blue: Colton Lee
mommylov :blue:

22

gardenofedens
LeahLou :blue:
millyr75
sausages

23

AmaryllisRed :pink:
Becyboo___x :angel:
Neferet :pink:
Jaspie :blue:

24

25

MrsB87

26


AnnieMac
Jonesbaby19 :angel:
lozzy21
mrs.stefka
NikTik

27

Beans Mummy 

28

Butterly1808
CRWx
SilasLove
Whittnie117 :pink:

29

Buttercup84 :yellow:
CWB86
Jodiebump2012 :yellow:

Unknown

DaisyDreamer - Due March 2, but delivering in February 
Hopeful0404
​
Group Graphic:

https://i58.tinypic.com/2j1mkv5.png


[*IMG]https://i58.tinypic.com/2j1mkv5.png[/IMG*]


Just take out the two * when you have copied it and then it will show.


----------



## praying4my1st

Hey Brandi! I'll follow you over here too lol! My EDD is February 10, 2016! 
Edited to February 11, 2016 (6/17/15)


----------



## SpudsMama

Hi Brandi! Do I remember you from the home insem thread a couple of years ago?? 

I'm due with baby #2 (a big surprise!) on 12th Feb :) Had a little bit of brown discharge this morning which worried me but it's stopped now thank God!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Also, if anyone has any suggestion of what we should call our little bundles, please post them! I'll gather a list and we can hold a vote!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sure do, Spuds! My third Donor baby, 5th altogether


----------



## SpudsMama

My first is a donor baby :)


----------



## jessthemess

Yay thank you Brandi! I'm on the 1st :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I wonder who we will get due on the Leap Day


----------



## BrittRashel

Awesome, Thanks Brandi! I'm due on the 4th.


----------



## ksquared726

Hi Brandi!! I'll join you here too :). My EDD is February 9 based on ovulation.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Gotcha ladies!


----------



## Mummy1506

Hi Brandi, 

I'll come join here! My edd for now will be 14th Feb until I get an official date from dating scan. 

Thanks


----------



## anti

Hi! I'm feb 5th please... I'm off to see the doctor tomorrow to start my referral to the hospital.


----------



## hope2bmother

Hi! I'd like to join here, too! My EDD is February 8, 2016 based on LMP!


----------



## CAx3

hope2bmother said:


> Hi! I'd like to join here, too! My EDD is February 8, 2016 based on LMP!

My EDD is also February 8, 2016 based on LMP. 

Really excited to have an awesome group of ladies to share the experience!


----------



## jessthemess

So many February babies :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

And still more to come. The Mid-February's are just finding out this week!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My two inputs would be The Ladies and Gentlebugs of February 2016 or February Kisses (Like Hershey's kisses)


----------



## jessthemess

Oh I love February Kisses! That is very sweet. :) :) :)


----------



## daniyaaq

February Kisses is my vote. Thanks Brandi, put me down for 11th, I'm sure I will update after I see my doctor


----------



## praying4my1st

Just throwing i few more out there playing off of Valentine's day. ..February Sweethearts, February Be Mine Valentines...not sure if they are better than February Kisses though lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

We'll take suggestions for a week and then vote on a name!


----------



## BrittRashel

Those are all cute!! It might be a little obvious but Little Valentines?


----------



## thexfadingpat

:hi:
Right now I'm going with February 17th as an EDD until I get an appointment with a midwife. I'm sure it could easily change.

I like February Kisses for a name. ^^


----------



## Nola0841

Thanks for creating this post Brandi. My EDD is 2/14/2016. I love both Feb kisses and Feb sweethearts :)


----------



## jessthemess

Is anyone else so excited and so nervous? I feel like it's all I can think about it and I want it to be time for the baby to be here now!


----------



## BrittRashel

I love February sweethearts!!



jessthemess said:


> Is anyone else so excited and so nervous? I feel like it's all I can think about it and I want it to be time for the baby to be here now!

I am. Half the time I just can't contain my excitement and the other half I am counting the days until the second trimester so I can stop over thinking every twinge. I thought I would be calmer this time around but I am just as nervous as I was with DS. I was really bad the first week. It was all that I could think about. I have finally calmed down a little and started trying to keep busy. Today was odd. I was so busy with housework and errands that I kept forgetting that I was pregnant. Like when I went to bleach the counters, I stopped mid spray and was like, "oh yeah, I'm pregnant. I'm not supposed to be using bleach." Same thing with unloading groceries. DH made me stop grabbing stuff saying that I shouldn't lift too much. 

Has anybody else already pretty much told everyone? I was trying to wait until after our first appointment but the excitement got the best of us. We told my family yesterday and DH's family today. I just couldn't hold it in anymore. It makes me a little nervous that everyone knows now since I am so early on but I have never had a miscarriage before. Not to say it won't happen but I guess since I haven't been through it before, that fear wasn't strong enough to deter me from telling everyone.


----------



## daniyaaq

No one knows yet here. Just DD and my best friend
Im counting on forgetting I'm pregnant, well not too much. It's been almost a week since my first bfp and I think I obsess way too much about it.

How's everyone feeling, I'm so bloated and gassy,. Hate it because it makes me feel like I'm further along


----------



## SpudsMama

Nope, nobody knows about our bundle yet either. We intend to tell family at around 7-8 weeks (maybe after having a private early scan for peace of mind!) and the rest of the world after the 12 week scan.

Symptoms wise, I'm just tired! And my boobs are very very heavy :haha: Peeing a LOT too!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Feb 3rd :) x


----------



## rollachick

Im due feb 3rd :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Cramping is coming back and it's making me nervous. I hate any cramping before 6 weeks. I never feel completely safe until I get to 7 weeks.

I have announced already though, and my friends are happy for me, my family took it upon themselves to call me a deceitful mockery and sleazy.


----------



## daniyaaq

oh Brandi i know the feeling, im still cramping and it makes me so nervous. I have also noticed i get really bad cramps after peeing


----------



## BrandiCanucks

^I'm doing that a lot too. Every time I get a few minutes of a twinge on my left side, I become paranoid that it's an ectopic pregnancy. I'm a higher risk for one, and my doctor doesn't seem too concerned with following protocol and monitoring my hcg levels for signs of pregnancy


----------



## happynewmom1

I'm due February 5th! I know what you mean about the cramping though. I keep having them and it makes me nervous. We haven't told anyone yet but will tell family at 7 1/2 weeks after our first scan :)


----------



## anti

We haven't told anyone, and plan to keep it that way until after our first scan at about 12 weeks. I had a very bad reaction from my mother when I fell pregnant with my first and I can't go through that kind of stress again in the first tri. Feel bad keeping it from my dad though, they are no longer together and my dad still lives in Africa. 
We are planning a trip to Ireland next month to see the inlaws... That will be hard to keep to ourselves as well... Sigh*


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Cramping and feeling wet has kicked in full force...I'm afraid that every time I run to the bathroom, I'm going to see blood. I HATE the first trimester!


----------



## ksquared726

For me, the bloating and gas has lessened and yesterday afternoon I felt almost no symptoms. Did have morning sickness yesterday though. Also I had constipation most of last week, then yesterday it turned to diarrhea so I think that has helped with the bloat. I've read online that going between constipation and diarrhea is normal because the hormones are changing so much. Also I can definitely see that my bbs are bigger, and last night DH thought he could finally tell too.

I'm telling my BFF tomorrow! She'll be the first person we tell. Then my other good friend on Saturday. Trying to wait a couple of weeks before telling our families just to make sure it keeps sticking. We do have a lot of family get-togetherness on my side over the next couple of weeks, so it will be hard to keep the secret! Also I usually go running on Sunday's with my parents so I had to skip yesterday by saying I was fighting a cold (I was, but I was mostly better and could have gone if I wasn't preggo!). I'll tell them that this Sunday I have plans with my friend, even though I'm really getting together with her on Saturday. And then we'll actually tell them on Fathers Day if we can make it that long without letting it slip, lol. :)


----------



## maria86

Hi All

I am either due February 13th or February 10th (depends if I factor in the 25 day cycle or not)


----------



## ajarvis

Hi Brandi! Thanks for starting the thread for due dates :) I'm Due February 12th. Got my BFP Friday past.

Suggestion for a thread name - February LoveBugs <3


----------



## NennaKay

Hi ladies! :hi: I'm here for round 2! My EDD is February 17 and I haven't told my OH yet. :winkwink: I let my best friend know as she was my first person last time, and I'm going to try to wait and tell my hubby until Father's Day. I only have to keep it to myself for 5 more days!! :dohh:

As for everyone else, I think I'm gonna shoot for the 2nd trimester. At 13 weeks it'll be my youngest brother's birthday (August 12) so that may work. Last time something like 25 people knew before I'd even hit 9 weeks!


----------



## ksquared726

Aww, I like LoveBugs!! That or Sweethearts is my pick.

Brandi - That happened to me yesterday too! I ran to the bathroom in a panic expecting to see blood. I'm glad it's not just me, lol. Plus I'm wet anyway from the progesterone suppositories.


----------



## Nola0841

NennaKay said:


> Hi ladies! :hi: I'm here for round 2! My EDD is February 17 and I haven't told my OH yet. :winkwink: I let my best friend know as she was my first person last time, and I'm going to try to wait and tell my hubby until Father's Day. I only have to keep it to myself for 5 more days!! :dohh:
> 
> As for everyone else, I think I'm gonna shoot for the 2nd trimester. At 13 weeks it'll be my youngest brother's birthday (August 12) so that may work. Last time something like 25 people knew before I'd even hit 9 weeks!

That's so funny, I have that exact plan! I just haven't let my best friend know yet because she is on her honeymoon. She comes back on Wednesday and cannot wait to tell her. She was the first one I told with my first pregnancy as well. How are you planning on telling your husband on Father's Day?


----------



## Nola0841

rollachick I LOVE your profile pic!!! 

Anti - I feel your pain with your mom. I have the same concerns. I talked to her this morning about family stuff and she just stressed me out so quick. I'm going to limit my conversations with her until I'm out of the 1st trimester.


----------



## SpudsMama

LoveBugs is my favourite! :cloud9:


----------



## Nola0841

NennaKay said:


> Hi ladies! :hi: I'm here for round 2! My EDD is February 17 and I haven't told my OH yet. :winkwink: I let my best friend know as she was my first person last time, and I'm going to try to wait and tell my hubby until Father's Day. I only have to keep it to myself for 5 more days!! :dohh:
> 
> As for everyone else, I think I'm gonna shoot for the 2nd trimester. At 13 weeks it'll be my youngest brother's birthday (August 12) so that may work. Last time something like 25 people knew before I'd even hit 9 weeks!

But NennaKay, isn't Father's day on the 21st!?!?


----------



## ajarvis

I already told my sister in law and I doubt I can keep it quiet much longer My Fiance wants to, but I'm not good at secrets lol.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Had my first scan today due to miscarriage beginning of April. No heartbeat seen yet but I'm still so excited now.... Next scan in 2 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BrittRashel

BrandiCanucks said:


> Cramping and feeling wet has kicked in full force...I'm afraid that every time I run to the bathroom, I'm going to see blood. I HATE the first trimester!

Ugh, me too. I started having a little bit more morning sickness today so I'm feeling a little better. I'm just ready to be in the second trimester so I can start getting really excited. I hate over thinking every little symptom.



ajarvis said:


> I already told my sister in law and I doubt I can keep it quiet much longer My Fiance wants to, but I'm not good at secrets lol.

I am terrible at secrets. I had to call my best friend to tell her as soon as I got my BFP just because I couldn't be the only one that knew!! She knew way before DH. He was not to thrilled about that but he's accepted our borderline inappropriate closeness. :) Heck, I called her and talked to her on the phone while I was laying down waiting for his swimmers to do their thing last month. We've been friends for almost 10 years. It would be weird if I didn't share those moments with her. lol


----------



## Mondie

Hi all, in due Feb 5th with my second. I totally get the panicking about cramping, I hate the first trimester just can't relax!


----------



## Mummy1506

Liking the lovebugs! 

Been for some blood tests today as been in contact with someone with chicken pox & unsure if I have had them. 

I'm sure it's all fine. 

Not sickness or any other signs still for me!


----------



## kitchenware

Thank you for the thread. I'm due sometime around the 8th based on ovulation. 
I'm so glad you ladies are saying about cramping and wetness. I swear I run to the loo panicking about 10 times a day expecting to see blood. Oddly really looking forward to morning sickness just to get some reassurance!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Had my first scan today due to miscarriage beginning of April. No heartbeat seen yet but I'm still so excited now.... Next scan in 2 weeks :)

Was this a transvaginal or abdominal?



BrittRashel said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Cramping and feeling wet has kicked in full force...I'm afraid that every time I run to the bathroom, I'm going to see blood. I HATE the first trimester!
> 
> Ugh, me too. I started having a little bit more morning sickness today so I'm feeling a little better. I'm just ready to be in the second trimester so I can start getting really excited. I hate over thinking every little symptom.
> 
> 
> 
> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> I already told my sister in law and I doubt I can keep it quiet much longer My Fiance wants to, but I'm not good at secrets lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I am terrible at secrets. I had to call my best friend to tell her as soon as I got my BFP just because I couldn't be the only one that knew!! She knew way before DH. He was not to thrilled about that but he's accepted our borderline inappropriate closeness. :) Heck, I called her and talked to her on the phone while I was laying down waiting for his swimmers to do their thing last month. We've been friends for almost 10 years. It would be weird if I didn't share those moments with her. lolClick to expand...

My friend and I are like the too. She took my kids while I went off to meet my donor and inseminate, and we talked about every little detail. We're looking at baby names together, period talk is normal, and last week, we stayed up til 2am talking about body waxes, bushes and forests :rofl:


AFM, first ultrasound tomorrow, but not expecting to see anything. Not sure why the emergency room doctor wants to send me this early.

Front page updated to here.


----------



## tag74

:hi: hoping to join you guys! I'm February 14th!


----------



## ajarvis

yea 4 weeks seems early for an U/S but why not see what they say eh?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm not expecting to see anything. Honestly not really sure why the doctor ordered one for this early. I'm a higher risk for an ectopic but it's very unlikely anyone will see anything tomorrow.


----------



## NennaKay

Nola0841 said:


> That's so funny, I have that exact plan! I just haven't let my best friend know yet because she is on her honeymoon. She comes back on Wednesday and cannot wait to tell her. She was the first one I told with my first pregnancy as well. How are you planning on telling your husband on Father's Day?


My OH blew my plan... He says he's known for days due to my mood... :dohh: But my plan was to add a profile to our Netflix that said Baby #2 and wait for him to notice.



Nola0841 said:


> But NennaKay, isn't Father's day on the 21st!?!?

Father's Day in the U.S. Is the 14th, but the OH blew my plans today. We were at Wal-Mart and he said was buying new pants since he's lost some weight recently... But he got one size up from what he's wearing now since he was gonna gain sympathy weight. I was like -how did you know?! I just found out! :grr:


----------



## NennaKay

I know how you all feel about the panicking too. Every little twinge or bodily fluid in the first trimester drives me crazy. At last time I didn't have morning sickness, just a bit of nausea in the evenings, so I didn't actually feel pregnant until I could feel movement! :wacko:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

BrandiCanucks said:


> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> Had my first scan today due to miscarriage beginning of April. No heartbeat seen yet but I'm still so excited now.... Next scan in 2 weeks :)
> 
> Was this a transvaginal or abdominal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaginal xClick to expand...


----------



## thexfadingpat

I've just started the symptom of having to pee a lot. This is going to get annoying fast.
:dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> Had my first scan today due to miscarriage beginning of April. No heartbeat seen yet but I'm still so excited now.... Next scan in 2 weeks :)
> 
> Was this a transvaginal or abdominal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaginal xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm calling boy based on Ramzi theoryClick to expand...


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Hi!!!! I'm due as of right now, February 7th 2016


----------



## hannahjex

Hi!!!! I can join now, YAY! My EDD based on my dates is the 14th of Feb, which is my daughter's 'half birthday' :)


----------



## jessthemess

I love all of the Valentines babies! :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So here's our list of suggestions:

Ladies and Gentlebugs of February 2016
February Kisses
February Sweethearts
February LoveBugs
February Valentines
February SweetTarts
February Cherubs
February Hugglebugs
February Lovebirds


I'm gonna start a poll on the Baby Names board, link it here, and leave it open for a week, and whichever has the highest number of votes on Friday is what we'll call ourselves.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here's the poll!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2317673-help-us-name-our-babies.html


----------



## Linzalora

Hello, everyone! Love the poll and the calendar on the first page, Brandi. Great fun! Thanks very much for starting this up.

My EDD is Feb 15th. I'll probably get an ultrasound on June 25th (6 weeks) to see how things are going. I'm going to be travelling all summer, so I'll be 12 weeks by the time I get back home.


----------



## daniyaaq

Yay for poll, already voted.

Welcome to all new members,


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Gonna be an exciting month!!


----------



## ajarvis

oh the poll is awesome idea!


----------



## BrittRashel

I voted! :) 

Well, on top of being moody from pregnancy hormones I had to get my last bit of dental work finished today (and they were so very far from gentle) and pick up a heart monitor that I get to wear for the next two weeks because I have heart palpitations. As if I don't have enough anxiety being newly pregnant, this stupid thing keeps beeping at me telling me that it's transmitting data every time it picks up an abnormality. So, now I'm having anxiety about what this stupid thing is transmitting because I can't even feel any palpitations. :wacko: And my tooth hurts. :cry: This day kind of sucks.


----------



## daniyaaq

Aaaw Brit, im sure its picking up abnormalities simply because you are in pain. Hope you tooth feels better soon.

Today I don't feel pregnant at all, no nausea, no cramping and the bloating and gas is gone. The only thing is that im still hungry. But I know that's not enough in going to start poas again.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That happened to me with my last pregnancy, and then the day after I said that, it all hit me lol


----------



## thexfadingpat

daniyaaq said:


> Aaaw Brit, im sure its picking up abnormalities simply because you are in pain. Hope you tooth feels better soon.
> 
> Today I don't feel pregnant at all, no nausea, no cramping and the bloating and gas is gone. The only thing is that im still hungry. But I know that's not enough in going to start poas again.


I've been feeling pretty "normal" today too. I've been tired and got emotional while watching a tv show, but my cramping, twinges, and bloating have completely disappeared this evening.
Makes me want to poas.
Although I will be on Wednesday. Since I got my bfp so early I plan to re-test on a digital the day AF should be to make sure that my week count goes up. :thumbup:


----------



## ksquared726

I voted!

My symptoms have lessened yesterday and today too. I am very wet down there, which has increased. Still slightly gassy but not a lot. I told DH that I feel pretty normal. Weirdly I haven't been super tired or emotional yet. And no food aversions. I get to tell my BFF tomorrow! I hate trying to keep a secret - I would be the worst spy ever.

Seems like we're going through the same things at around the same times, so that's a good sign? :)


----------



## daniyaaq

Yeah we are. This is slightly embarrassing but I got really horny this afternoon so I decided to sneak a quick diy, boy the cramps I had after the big O, I couldn't walk :oops:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Lol Dani!

I voted! I'm due with #2 on Feb 15. My DD is 2.5 years-old and lovely toddler, but a toddler nonetheless. Not sure how I'll get it all done (I work full time as well) if I feel as awful as I did in my first pregnancy!
So far just twinges and cramps for symptoms...rarely some mild stomach upset. Fingers crossed!


----------



## SpudsMama

GenYsuperlady said:


> My DD is 2.5 years-old and lovely toddler, but a toddler nonetheless. Not sure how I'll get it all done (I work full time as well) if I feel as awful as I did in my first pregnancy!
> So far just twinges and cramps for symptoms...rarely some mild stomach upset. Fingers crossed!

I'm worried about this too :wacko: My 2yo currently goes to nursery for a couple of hours 4 mornings a week but that'll close over the summer and it'll be two months before she can go again. I'd really been looking forward to spending lots more quality time with her but now I'm worried that she'll just be sat indoors bored out of her skull while I'm busy throwing up :dohh: My sickness when carrying her was god awful so I'm seriously hoping history isn't about to repeat itself!! Luckily I don't work but I am studying for my degree from home so fingers crossed I'm still able to concentrate enough through all of the fun that is first tri :haha:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

BrandiCanucks said:


> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> Had my first scan today due to miscarriage beginning of April. No heartbeat seen yet but I'm still so excited now.... Next scan in 2 weeks :)
> 
> Was this a transvaginal or abdominal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaginal xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm calling boy based on Ramzi theoryClick to expand...
> 
> I thought ramzi theory was left implant for girl, right for boy?Click to expand...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Left for girl, right for boy if it's an abdominal ultrasound.
Left for boy, right for girl if it's a transvaginal.

Abdominal ultrasounds mirror everything


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm confused now lol 

I'm going based off this
 



Attached Files:







vag.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

She's got her pics backwards I sware . Left for girl right for boy via transvaginal, right for girl left for boy via abdominal as its mirrored


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Shall soon see in 14 ish weeks lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My last baby...his yolk sac was on the left side of a transvaginal ultrasound and he came out a boy, and I've seen in Tubal Reversal groups on Facebook that one lady in particular, who seems to have it down to an art, always predicts that the left side of a vaginal one is a boy and has only ever gotten one wrong so far.

Nausea has kicked in full force today, and dizziness.


----------



## FaithHopeLov3

Hey Brandi! 
Can you add me to Feb 7th please :)


----------



## ajarvis

I had my evening sickness last night lol and maybe a touch emotional :p oh and fatigue setting in early evening. Back to normal this morning :)

Who has their first dr/midwife appt already? I'm going to assume those with bloodwork and u/s do lol. My first appt is July 22nd. Seems forever away. Kinda want an early one after my last MS


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I have my midwife next Monday :) x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I haven't even been referred to an OB yet cuz my doctor keeps slacking. I'm a higher risk for an ectopic and they won't even draw more blood. I'm supposed to have blood drawn every 48 hours until we see something on an ultrasound, so we can watch for signs of an ectopic, and they refuse. I've only had 3 draws and I found out 11 days ago. One of those was because I went to emergency. Ugh!

July 22 seems so close to me, but that's my baby's birthday. I'm not ready for him to be 1 yet!!!!

Faith, I still call Vancouver home. Always will. I left my heart there when I left.


----------



## maria86

I had my blood drawn (positive :lol:) and I have my GP app on Monday June 15


----------



## Mummy1506

I have midwife app thurs 18th mainly because they will go off my lmp date rather than ovulation so hopefully means scan slightly earlier.


----------



## ajarvis

That's frustrating Brandi. What makes you higher risk for ectopic?

My oldest birthday i July 17th - he'll be 9!! That's crazy. My youngest is 6 and it just blows my mind lol. I have alot happening in the next few weeks to keep me busy - 2 field trips, kindergarten graduation, stampede, oldest sons birthday, fiances birthday, nephews birthday, brothers birthday. lol. should help pass the time!


----------



## BrittRashel

ajarvis said:


> I had my evening sickness last night lol and maybe a touch emotional :p oh and fatigue setting in early evening. Back to normal this morning :)
> 
> Who has their first dr/midwife appt already? I'm going to assume those with bloodwork and u/s do lol. My first appt is July 22nd. Seems forever away. Kinda want an early one after my last MS

I have my appointment tomorrow. :happydance: I'm super excited. 

I think my hormones have kicked in full force today. I got really irritated at DH this morning even though it wasn't really his fault and I snapped at DS because he was throwing a tantrum because I wouldn't let him bring a toy to daycare (I thought the tantrum thing was supposed to stop at some point...) and then again because he was lazy and didn't lift the seat when going to the bathroom and peed all over the seat. I feel bad now because I know it's just my hormones making me crazy. It's not their fault. Ugh, and people are driving me crazy at work too! I just need to get far away from everyone for a while. Maybe go watch a sad movie and have a good cry.


----------



## ajarvis

I feel ya. My older kids are at their dads, but being caffeine deprived, tired, and emotional patience will be short!


----------



## thexfadingpat

I now get how poas can be an addiction. :haha:
I had one of these tests left so decided I'd see how much darker my lines have gotten.
(don't mind the sideways-ness)
https://i57.tinypic.com/33mo6is.jpg


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had my tubes tied in 2011 and untied in 2013. The risk of two surgeries on my tubes increases the risk of scar tissue and an egg not being able to make it to the uterus, thus putting me at a higher risk for an ectopic.


----------



## jessthemess

Thexfadingpat, that last test is tons darker!


My first ultrasound is for next Monday, should be 7 weeks so there should be a heartbeat! I think hearing that will help me relax a little bit!

My morning sickness is kicking in :( I have to take giant progesterone pills and they are so hard to swallow when I'm nauseous. 

Has anyone else heard you can't sleep on your back while pregnant? If so, when does that start? When I google it I get a million different answers :/


----------



## praying4my1st

So here's my update ladies! Of course dr wasn't in yesterday lol but I went anyways so that the office can put that I'm pregnant on file! I got my positive urine test and was set up for family planning since this is our first and reconfirmed ultrasound appointment next week. The nurse told me the dr normally does an ultrasound to make sure its a viable pregnancy. I guess if something comes up then he'll do bloodwork. I also was told to start the progesterone suppositories at least until I get my ultrasound next week...

And yep, I'm l addicted to poas also! My pregnancy line is finally darker then the control this morning lol!


----------



## praying4my1st

BrandiCanucks said:


> I had my tubes tied in 2011 and untied in 2013. The risk of two surgeries on my tubes increases the risk of scar tissue and an egg not being able to make it to the uterus, thus putting me at a higher risk for an ectopic.

I've been recently googling like crazy about this since I've had a major abdominal surgery 3 years ago and although the hsg didn't show scarred tissue, the Drs also never found a reason for me to have difficulty getting pregnant...

(My last ultrasound to monitor follicles did show a new mass which the dr think is a fibroid which I never had.)

Brandi are you experiencing any pain? That seems to be one of the first signs as from what I saw online.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've had some left sided pinching pain on and off.
Ultrasound shows one possible sac, measuring under 5 weeks, in the uterus and nothing questionable in the tubes. I've been sent back to emerge for a follow up and more betas though


----------



## BrittRashel

thexfadingpat, I was doing it like twice a day. Then I ran out of cheapies. :( Your lines are getting so dark!! :thumbup:

Brandi, I will keep you in my thoughts! That's scary!!





jessthemess said:


> Thexfadingpat, that last test is tons darker!
> 
> 
> My first ultrasound is for next Monday, should be 7 weeks so there should be a heartbeat! I think hearing that will help me relax a little bit!
> 
> My morning sickness is kicking in :( I have to take giant progesterone pills and they are so hard to swallow when I'm nauseous.
> 
> Has anyone else heard you can't sleep on your back while pregnant? If so, when does that start? When I google it I get a million different answers :/

That's in the second trimester. You would be able to tell when it starts. It's because your uterus gets too large and when you lay on your back, it pressed against that nerve back there and cause your heart rate to drop. Trust me, you'll know when it's time. :) It's quite uncomfortable.

I have an US tomorrow and I'm nervous. I know it's going to be too early to hear a heartbeat and that bums me out. I was hoping to hear it to calm my nerves but I'm just preparing myself to only be able to see the yolk sak. I don't know why they scheduled me so early.


----------



## BrittRashel

BrandiCanucks said:


> I've had some left sided pinching pain on and off.
> Ultrasound shows one possible sac, measuring under 5 weeks, in the uterus and nothing questionable in the tubes. I've been sent back to emerge for a follow up and more betas though

Pinching and twinges are normal though. Which I'm sure you know since I think you said this was your 5th child, right? Still, Fx for a healthy and sticky little bean!!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Having a seriously emotional day. 
We were in a very serious wreck on Sunday, our car rolled over into a ditch off of the interstate... Everyone is ok, but being the driver I've been very sore, and wanted a day to rest yesterday. No cramps or bleeding, and everyone is all good thank god, just lower back, left side soreness. So I called into work yesterday to rest, AND AM BEING FIRED FOR IT. I've been sitting at my desk since noon crying. My kids birthdays are Thursday, and next week, we are falling behind on bills, have too be another vehicle and deal with insurance companies... And now this. What else is going to get chucked our way?! Seriously?!


----------



## NennaKay

xforuiholdonx said:


> Having a seriously emotional day.
> We were in a very serious wreck on Sunday, our car rolled over into a ditch off of the interstate... Everyone is ok, but being the driver I've been very sore, and wanted a day to rest yesterday. No cramps or bleeding, and everyone is all good thank god, just lower back, left side soreness. So I called into work yesterday to rest, AND AM BEING FIRED FOR IT. I've been sitting at my desk since noon crying. My kids birthdays are Thursday, and next week, we are falling behind on bills, have too be another vehicle and deal with insurance companies... And now this. What else is going to get chucked our way?! Seriously?!

Oh no! I'm glad everyone is okay... sorry you're having such rotten luck. Doesn't seem fair to be fired for that!


----------



## jessthemess

xforuiholdonx said:


> Having a seriously emotional day.
> We were in a very serious wreck on Sunday, our car rolled over into a ditch off of the interstate... Everyone is ok, but being the driver I've been very sore, and wanted a day to rest yesterday. No cramps or bleeding, and everyone is all good thank god, just lower back, left side soreness. So I called into work yesterday to rest, AND AM BEING FIRED FOR IT. I've been sitting at my desk since noon crying. My kids birthdays are Thursday, and next week, we are falling behind on bills, have too be another vehicle and deal with insurance companies... And now this. What else is going to get chucked our way?! Seriously?!

I don't think that is legal. Was their exact reason why you are fired because you had requested yesterday off? Why did they approve it if they were then going to fire you? Not cool. :(


----------



## Cherr

Hey ladies! Excited to join! Due with #2 Feb 1st! :D


----------



## ajarvis

sorry you're having such a rough time foruiholdon! 

Brandi that makes sense! Glad so far they're seeing it in your uterus and not your tubes :) I've also been having twinges and pinching. Completely normal in regular pregnancy too. How far along do you have to get to to be out of the woods for an ectopic?


----------



## BrittRashel

xforuiholdonx said:


> Having a seriously emotional day.
> We were in a very serious wreck on Sunday, our car rolled over into a ditch off of the interstate... Everyone is ok, but being the driver I've been very sore, and wanted a day to rest yesterday. No cramps or bleeding, and everyone is all good thank god, just lower back, left side soreness. So I called into work yesterday to rest, AND AM BEING FIRED FOR IT. I've been sitting at my desk since noon crying. My kids birthdays are Thursday, and next week, we are falling behind on bills, have too be another vehicle and deal with insurance companies... And now this. What else is going to get chucked our way?! Seriously?!

I agree with Jess, that doesn't sound legal. If you have PTO then you are allowed to use it when you need it. A coworker of mine has problems like this with my boss' boss. He complains that she takes too much time off but it's because she only uses her PTO for when her kids are sick instead of scheduling it out. What an asshat for firing you over a wreck! I would definitely look into the legality of it.


----------



## jessthemess

Cherr said:


> Hey ladies! Excited to join! Due with #2 Feb 1st! :D

Due date twins :)


----------



## Cherr

Jess- yay! Although I was a day early with my first so #2 could very well end up being a January baby!! Time will tell heh


----------



## daniyaaq

Brandi that's good news its in the uterus right? I still need to go to my GP for some bloods, just haven't found the time, or in secretly waiting till 5 weeks maybe he will give it a bit of a check I recently discovered my GP started doing shared care with hospitals so he deals with pregnancies.


----------



## twinmummy06

Hi ladies, got my bfp this morning! Due date according to ovulation is Feb 19th, my youngest's 2nd birthday! 

Brandi Canucks I totally remember you from May 2011 babies :wave:


----------



## daniyaaq

twinmummy06 said:


> Hi ladies, got my bfp this morning! Due date according to ovulation is Feb 19th, my youngest's 2nd birthday!
> 
> Brandi Canucks I totally remember you from May 2011 babies :wave:

Woohoo more feb mommies, congrats and welcome


----------



## FaithHopeLov3

foruiholdon - agree with PP ....that doesn't sound the least bit legal to me. I would look into it when you're feeling up to it. I am so sorry about your car accident, losing your job on top of that (actually because of that) is so morally wrong and it makes me sad that there are such heartless people in this world. Hugs to you and I hope you are able to resolve this issue with your employer..

Brandi- aw, I know the feeling... we left and went back to AB for 4 MONTHS! lol we didn't last. The short 4 months we were there we watched our local news back in BC and reminisced and then we found out we were expecting DD and decided that was where we wanted to raise our child(ren). We struggled a lot in the beginning but here we are almost 3 years later and we just bought our first house and DH has a great paying job :) God is good!
PS. I used to look up small towns in Ontario and dream about living there- such beautiful places out your way as well


----------



## ajarvis

Congrat and welcome twinmummy :)

Also I agree foruiholdon it doesn't sound legal - Pretty sure it wouldn't be here.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

jessthemess said:


> Thexfadingpat, that last test is tons darker!
> 
> 
> My first ultrasound is for next Monday, should be 7 weeks so there should be a heartbeat! I think hearing that will help me relax a little bit!
> 
> My morning sickness is kicking in :( I have to take giant progesterone pills and they are so hard to swallow when I'm nauseous.
> 
> Has anyone else heard you can't sleep on your back while pregnant? If so, when does that start? When I google it I get a million different answers :/

NOT true. I had this conversation with my midwife. It's perfectly fine, BUT, when you start to feel faint or lightheaded, change positions. And try not to make it a habit.



xforuiholdonx said:


> Having a seriously emotional day.
> We were in a very serious wreck on Sunday, our car rolled over into a ditch off of the interstate... Everyone is ok, but being the driver I've been very sore, and wanted a day to rest yesterday. No cramps or bleeding, and everyone is all good thank god, just lower back, left side soreness. So I called into work yesterday to rest, AND AM BEING FIRED FOR IT. I've been sitting at my desk since noon crying. My kids birthdays are Thursday, and next week, we are falling behind on bills, have too be another vehicle and deal with insurance companies... And now this. What else is going to get chucked our way?! Seriously?!

I'm glad everyone is okay!! That must have been scary. As for your job, that is illegal. Call your Human Rights Commission.



Cherr said:


> Jess- yay! Although I was a day early with my first so #2 could very well end up being a January baby!! Time will tell heh

My first two were two days and 12 days early...my last two were 7 days and 2 days late.



daniyaaq said:


> Brandi that's good news its in the uterus right? I still need to go to my GP for some bloods, just haven't found the time, or in secretly waiting till 5 weeks maybe he will give it a bit of a check I recently discovered my GP started doing shared care with hospitals so he deals with pregnancies.

Yup, very good news that it's in the uterus. Still not completely out of the woods for an ectopic, because it's possible to have one in the uterus and one in the tubes, but the tech said there was no evidence currently of anything in the tubes.



FaithHopeLov3 said:


> foruiholdon - agree with PP ....that doesn't sound the least bit legal to me. I would look into it when you're feeling up to it. I am so sorry about your car accident, losing your job on top of that (actually because of that) is so morally wrong and it makes me sad that there are such heartless people in this world. Hugs to you and I hope you are able to resolve this issue with your employer..
> 
> Brandi- aw, I know the feeling... we left and went back to AB for 4 MONTHS! lol we didn't last. The short 4 months we were there we watched our local news back in BC and reminisced and then we found out we were expecting DD and decided that was where we wanted to raise our child(ren). We struggled a lot in the beginning but here we are almost 3 years later and we just bought our first house and DH has a great paying job :) God is good!
> PS. I used to look up small towns in Ontario and dream about living there- such beautiful places out your way as well

There's a few nice places in Ontario, but BC will always be where my home is.

Updated the front page.

AFM - So my hcg levels at 17dpo with my last baby were 465.
My hcg levels today at 18dpo were 1760.

Ultrasound showed a very small sac, less than 5 weeks, in the uterus but I have to go back next week because they're not 100% sure it's a gestational sac (they're about 80% sure). They'll also be repeating betas.

Emergency room doctor is faxing today's ultrasound and bloodwork to my family doctor and pressing that I need a referral to OB ASAP due to obstetrical history, and if they haven't referred by the end of next week, I'm supposed to go back and they'll do the referral for me.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Glad to be your bump buddy again, twinmummy!!


----------



## ajarvis

great numbers brandi! Hopefully they can see more next week!

Jessthemess also what I've been told is sleep however you possibly can lol. At some point you just won't be able to sleep on your back. With my youngest from about 30 weeks on I had such brutal heartburn that I had to sleep elevated on my back - kind of like a sitting laying position. But only way I could sleep without the heartburn. Also he was born with like an inch of hair :p

AFM Fatigue and sickness has set in hard today. It's 6:30 here and I could totally go to bed with the kids (bed times aren't for another half hour for th 6 year old and 2.5 hours for the 8 year old)hope I don't fall asleep reading to them ha.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Fatigue and sickness here too. I was so nauseous up until 2pm today. I'm absolutely exhausted right now, but I have to stay up and fold laundry, and I just ordered my third supper for delivery lol


----------



## ajarvis

lol Food keeps the nausea away :p I just finished a roast chicken, salad, spinach rice dinner and am waiting for the kids to go to bed to have cereal and go to bed myself ha


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've had 3 bowls of cereal, two muffins, a bagel with cream cheese, lettuce and tomato, a turkey and cheese sandwich, a cheese bagel and cream of broccoli soup, and 9 bagel bites to eat today, and I'm now waiting on my Buffalo Chicken Sandwich and roasted veggies from Boston Pizza to come to my door.


----------



## ajarvis

lol. I gained 10lbs in Oct and first tri.with my last pregnancy so this time I'm trying not to gain in first tri since I haven't lost that yet. Restraining myself ha


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I tend to lose a few in the first trimester, so I'm eating all I can before the vomiting kicks in lol


----------



## daniyaaq

Thanks ladies, now im totally hungry. With my last pregnancy i lost so much weight during the first trimester, i was vomiting with every meal i attempt to eat.

Time is going by so slowly, oh is it just me im so curious about what my baby looks like


----------



## ajarvis

If I puked it'd be easier not to gain :p I'm just trying to eat healthy. Like for snack I had toasted tomato sandwhich instead of ice cream ha.


----------



## BrittRashel

I am actually kind of worried. I have had barely any symptoms at all. I almost feel normal. I really don't feel pregnant. As for trying to be healthy this time, I am pretty much over thinking everything I put in my mouth. By the end of my last pregnancy, I was 60 pounds heavier than I am now. I don't want to end up there again. 30 pounds is my cap this time. Hopefully less than that. I don't want to put on pretty much any weight during the first trimester so I snack on whole wheat muffins (made with honey, not sugar), triscuits and organic fig bars between meals. Today I had a muffin for breakfast (brought two, only ate one because I did have a small touch of nausea), organic cocoa bunny snacks that my kid didn't finish from his lunch yesterday, a PB&J sandwich at lunch, triscuits for a snack and chicken stir fry for dinner.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

You ladies are fast - hard to keep up with the thread! I've yet to call and make an OB appt...honestly we've moved to a new town and I'm not impressed with the providers here (I consult with them on the phone from time to time as I work in the emergency room!)
I miss my midwife from pregnancy #1! (none in this silly town). Sigh...need to get on making a decision.
Not too symptomatic yet here, at least in comparison ti how I remember feeling last time, but it's so early yet!
Trying to eat healthy and drink TONS of fluids. Gained way too much weight last time!


----------



## daniyaaq

yeah, if i compare this o my last pregnancy, im quite happy im eating actually eating something. I think with my first in the end apples became my daily meal for the 1st trimester.

day 2 here of no symptoms, don't even feel like eating every 30 minutes anymore, and i actually slept the whole night without needing to pee. Trying not to stress, but you know how it is, think i will be seeing my GP tomorrow to confirm bubbles is still there.


----------



## BrittRashel

It's nice to know I'm not the only one freaked out by the lack of symptoms. I just remember being horribly sick with DS so not having any symptoms with this LO makes me worry. I have my first appointment tomorrow so hopefully everything goes okay.


----------



## ksquared726

The last two days I haven't really felt pregnant either, so no you aren't alone! I have had some nausea, the worst of it on Sunday morning when I didn't eat breakfast until really late. But mostly I felt like my regular self with not really any cramps or bloat. However the fatigue hit me hard this afternoon/evening. Feels like 2am by how tired I am right now, but nope it's only 8:30.

I told my BFF tonight!! She's the first person who knows besides my DH and I now. She was so excited and surprised and happy :).


----------



## thexfadingpat

Welcome and congrats to all the new people!


I'm really hoping I don't gain too much weight... Being my first I have no idea what to expect. My wedding is in under 4 months and my dress is already bought. So I need to be able to fit into it still. Luckily I still have time to get alterations done. :thumbup:


----------



## BabyNo1

Hey. I'm here  due date 2nd Feb.. x x


----------



## praying4my1st

Well seems like my extreme fatigue took over yesterday and I ended up missing so much in this thread! 

That's great news about it being in your uterus and awesome betas Brandi!

I agree that being fired for that seems wrong so do seek out HR!

Congratulations to the new BFPS for Feb 2016 babies!


----------



## Feanorous

Hello ladies

Can I join in? I got my BFP yesterday at 10dpo, and good progression on a FRER this morning at 11dpo. So I am cautiously optimistic having had a chemical and MMC previously, but I am thinking positive!

I'd be due 20th Feb 2016 :)

This will be our second baby, I have a daughter who is 2.5 years old. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all!

xx


----------



## Feanorous

GenYsuperlady said:


> Lol Dani!
> 
> I voted! I'm due with #2 on Feb 15. My DD is 2.5 years-old and lovely toddler, but a toddler nonetheless. Not sure how I'll get it all done (I work full time as well) if I feel as awful as I did in my first pregnancy!
> So far just twinges and cramps for symptoms...rarely some mild stomach upset. Fingers crossed!

Aww just wanted to say that I am in the same boat :)
My daughter is 2.5 and I also work full time in quite a stressful job. No idea how I'll find having two but I'm sure we'll be fine! Eeeeeek!

xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Morning ladies. Sickness has kicked in today, not been sick yet but I can feel it there lol.
Il be having baby in January as il be having a planned cesarean this time.
I Had complications after my daughters birth so playing it safe this time :) 
My daughters birthday is 16th January so will be close to her birthday if done between 37-38 weeks (13th-20th jan) :)


----------



## NennaKay

My little toddler will be 2 in under a month! :cry: I feel like I just brought her home yesterday...

In other news, I told my dad last night. I was going to wait, but I became aware of a situation at work that I didn't want to be in, so I went to him for advice. I work at a greenhouse where we water, prune, load, unload, move, and otherwise manhandle plants all day. Today I found out that the water used for the plants has both fertilizer and PESTICIDES in it. :nope:

My dad is a farmer, so I wanted to ask him some questions about the chemicals. Everything I've read says pesticides are a super NOPE, especially for the first 3-8 weeks of pregnancy. So now I have to tell my boss I'm pregnant and ask if he can move me somewhere where I won't be handling pesticide soaked plants.

Phew! Sorry for the long post! :shrug:


----------



## daniyaaq

Nenna How did your dad take the news?

I havehave been really feeling like I just need to tell mom, no big announcement just sit down and talk. I don't know how she will react but she's better at voicing her concerns than step dad, which is why I need a dinner without him....hopefully soon


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Nausea and vomiting for most women doesn't kick in full force until around 6 weeks, so enjoy the sick free days while they last lol.

I have to be careful this time around. I gained 55lbs with my last pregnancy and labour and delivery was horrible. The OB who did the emergency c-section suspects I had gestational diabetes that went undiagnosed as I had polyhydramnios and my son's sugars were dangerously low when he was born. I had never gained more than 30lbs in my other pregnancies.

I'm debating on whether I want to try for a VBAC or just schedule a c-section. On one hand, I'm not completely ready to give up on the opportunity of having a natural, vaginal birth, but on the other hand, Asher's birth and what happened is still fresh in my mind. Although the chances of it happening again are rare, I'm terrified of it happening again and the best way to avoid that is to schedule a c-section. Then, there is deciding where in my pregnancy I should have it. I've gone as early as 38 weeks and as late as 41 weeks, on my own, but Asher started trying to come at 37 weeks, and because there was too much fluid, he couldn't keep labour going because he couldn't descend properly.

At least I have plenty of time to think about it.

And if it's twins, it'll be an automatic c-section. No questions.


----------



## Mondie

Hi All
It really is a fast moving thread, think I'm all caught up now!!

I've got slight nausea but not too bad at the minute. The thing that is worrying me is that I'm cramping after I go for a wee. I did have this when pregnant with my DS but not until the 3rd trimester. 

Anyone have any ideas? I hate this bit when you don't have a midwife to ask questions to!

Hope you're all feeling ok x


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya......looking to join you guys!

Got my BFP last week at 11DPO and have had a strong line every day since so I am hoping this is a sticky one. Suffered from chemical pregnancies with which I got a BFP for a couple of days...then AF hit..so this one has stuck so far:happydance:

I have a little girl now 3 years and 2 months...we have been trying for our second for a year now...age gap wasn't meant to be so big but hey I'll take it :winkwink:. It gets easier those with official 'toddlers' - I still call mine my baby girl and she always will be. 

Anyone else on here ancient like me.....42 last month so feel like this is my last chance. 

Good luck to everyone x x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

What is your due date, Mitch? I'll add you to the front page.


----------



## ajarvis

thexfadingpat each woman and pregnancy is different. I expect I'll end up around 185 lbs which is about 20lbs gain for me. Basing that on my previous pregnancies though. Pregnancy number one I was 140 size 2/4 when I started. Ended at about 185 - working out 5 days a week and eating INCREDIBLY healthy. Pregnancy number 2 I started about 155 size 6/8 and ended at 185ish eating CRAP lol. So that's my best guess for me :p

Congrats and welcome babyno1, feanorous,mitchnorm

Nennakay hope your boss is cooperative. I'd definitely be staying away from the pesticides too!

Mondie I have that cramping too. It's annoying. Plus I just CAN'T drink enough water. I'm constantly thirsty and it's driving me nuts!

Brandi I can definitely understand your concern. Hopefully they monitor you closely for it so you'll be more at ease when you're getting closer to the end of your pregnancy

AFM I woke up feeling hungover lol. So dehydrated. And I drank in the night. So So SO much water intake. Cramping a bit too. Definitely having nausea in the evening as this am I feel fine. 41 days til midwife appt. Don't know if I'm going to make it lol


----------



## thexfadingpat

ajarvis said:


> thexfadingpat each woman and pregnancy is different. I expect I'll end up around 185 lbs which is about 20lbs gain for me. Basing that on my previous pregnancies though. Pregnancy number one I was 140 size 2/4 when I started. Ended at about 185 - working out 5 days a week and eating INCREDIBLY healthy. Pregnancy number 2 I started about 155 size 6/8 and ended at 185ish eating CRAP lol. So that's my best guess for me :p


I wish there was just a magic way to know. :haha:
Right now I'm 125lb and 5'7", so pretty tall and skinny. And I think I have a tall torso, so maybe baby will start growing up/down instead of out.


----------



## mitchnorm

BrandiCanucks said:


> What is your due date, Mitch? I'll add you to the front page.

Brandi - estimated 15th February :thumbup:


----------



## cherryness

I'm due around Feb 11 . I think I ovulated/conceived 21st may. I'm so nervous. All I have is dizziness and tiredness and sore boobs with occasional moments of weepiness.


----------



## ajarvis

cherryness I think all of our symptoms at this point are pretty minimal! My biggest is constant thirst and peeing lol. Second is nausea but only at night. My boobs feel fine. Although the fiance is waiting for them to grow :p


----------



## GenYsuperlady

mitchnorm said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> What is your due date, Mitch? I'll add you to the front page.
> 
> Brandi - estimated 15th February :thumbup:Click to expand...

Due date twinsies!

So glad to hear there are a bunch of other mamas with toddlers...it'll be such a different pregnancy experience!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Got ya ladies!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I checked on our poll. Still two days left of voting, but Lovebugs is winning by a longshot.


----------



## BrittRashel

Mondie said:


> Hi All
> It really is a fast moving thread, think I'm all caught up now!!
> 
> I've got slight nausea but not too bad at the minute. The thing that is worrying me is that I'm cramping after I go for a wee. I did have this when pregnant with my DS but not until the 3rd trimester.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? I hate this bit when you don't have a midwife to ask questions to!
> 
> Hope you're all feeling ok x

I get cramps and pinching every now and again but I'm pretty sure it's just stretching and growing pains. I wouldn't be too worried as long as your aren't bleeding.


----------



## BrittRashel

BrandiCanucks said:


> I checked on our poll. Still two days left of voting, but Lovebugs is winning by a longshot.

Yay, I love Lovebugs!! :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think Lovebugs had 20 and the next had 5 lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I probably asked already, but I have major baby brain already...anyone have names picked yet?


----------



## SpudsMama

We have Alfie Eric for a boy :) Eric was my late grandfathers name. We clash severely over girls names though, our tastes are complete opposites :wacko: I adore Isla but OH said no :hissy:


----------



## jessthemess

We have Ames Alexander for a boy and Maple Nadine for a girl. :)


----------



## Cherr

We have Callum Kenneth James and Gemma Ann Muriel right now... but god knows that could change in the next 9 months haha


----------



## ajarvis

Yay LoveBugs :) 

No names yet here. Will wait for second tri I think.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Isla, but it wouldn't sound good with the middle name, lol.

So I have Ezra Jackson Anthony and Autumn Natalie Charlotte


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I love that you're considering Autumn for a February baby. My first little girls name is Summer, and she was born in November!


----------



## ajarvis

Funny we picked my oldest sons name when I was like 2 months pregnant. Same with my youngest, but my youngest we changed exactly a week before he was born lol. Threw everyone for a loop


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My other consideration is Harper Natalie Charlotte, but really leaning towards Autumn.

I have my heart set on the UPPAbaby Vista stroller...after purchasing the stroller, car seat, second seat, second seat adapter, and car seat adapter, I'm looking at having spent $1500.

Shoot me now.


----------



## anti

No names here... My OH won't even discuss names till baby is here but I tend to start thinking of some in the second Tri. No symptoms at all here, except really sore boobs! 
I went to my doctor on Monday and because I'm not at any risk I won't hear from the hospital till I'm between 10-12 weeks for my booking in appointment and a scan. We're going to Ireland to see my I laws when I'm 10 weeks so I'm hoping they call after that! We'll be going on the ferry coz I don't like flying when pregnant, but the Irish Sea is so rough, the last time I was so ill! Hoping this time won't be as bad coz its summer and my daughter is older now so I can stand outside which makes me feel better.


----------



## dustergrl

Hi ladies! I'd like to join you- found out on the 7th that I'm expecting. :) DH and I have been trying for 10 months now, with a surgery for endo in there as well. We are very excited- this is #1 for us, EDD Feb, 7, 2016 based on LMP.

Biggest symptoms here so far are sore breasts (stairs are killer!) and peeing a LOT (which just hit today). I haven't had any morning sickness yet which is great.

Set up my first appointment with my OB for June 30, so that is very exciting! I have decided that even though I don't like surprises, I don't want to know if this will be a boy or a girl beforehand.

It will be nice to have all of the support of the ladies here, as I really don't know what to expect!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That front page is growing quickly!


----------



## thexfadingpat

I'm jealous of all you girls that have appointments dates set already.
I'v decided that I want to use a midwife instead of an OB, but my city is very short on midwives. So I had to call a centralized intake line and did a quick over-the-phone questionnaire. From there they send my info out to all of the midwife centers in my city, and I have to wait about 2 - 4 weeks for one of them to contact me regarding if they have an opening.
I really hope that I can even be set up with one.
I'm set on delivering in a birth center with a midwife over a hospital.
Supposedly there are only about 30 midwives in my city... And we aren't a small city (population of like 700k).


----------



## mitchnorm

dustergrl said:


> Hi ladies! I'd like to join you- found out on the 7th that I'm expecting. :) DH and I have been trying for 10 months now, with a surgery for endo in there as well. We are very excited- this is #1 for us, EDD Feb, 7, 2016 based on LMP.
> 
> Biggest symptoms here so far are sore breasts (stairs are killer!) and peeing a LOT (which just hit today). I haven't had any morning sickness yet which is great.
> 
> Set up my first appointment with my OB for June 30, so that is very exciting! I have decided that even though I don't like surprises, I don't want to know if this will be a boy or a girl beforehand.
> 
> It will be nice to have all of the support of the ladies here, as I really don't know what to expect!

Very exciting and so very scary too. Welcome x x


----------



## BrittRashel

We have a dot!! (My phone is being weird and not letting me upload the picture so I'll do it from my laptop in a second) I am measuring a day behind what I thought so my due date is now February 5th. She couldn't see the fetal pole or a heartbeat yet but she's not concerned and says everything looks perfect since there is a yolk sac. I have another scan a week from next Monday to check for a heartbeat. I was a little bummed about not seeing a heartbeat but I'm still on cloud 9 that everything looks good and baby is growing. :) :happydance: :woohoo:


----------



## BrittRashel

Our little dot :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







unnamed.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Cherr

Britt- yay congrats!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Transvaginal, Britt?


----------



## BrittRashel

BrandiCanucks said:


> Transvaginal, Britt?

Yes ma'am :)


----------



## ksquared726

Congrats!! I can't wait for my scan, which is nearly 4 weeks away (ugh!).


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm calling girl based on Ramzi


----------



## BrittRashel

BrandiCanucks said:


> I'm calling girl based on Ramzi

That would be amazing since this is our last baby regardless of the gender. DS desperately wants a little sister too. I'm scared to get my hopes up that it could be a girl because I don't want to be disappointed if it's not. I am so thankful to even be pregnant that I just want to be happy no matter what it is. Part of me really does want a girl though.


----------



## BrittRashel

thexfadingpat said:


> I'm jealous of all you girls that have appointments dates set already.
> I'v decided that I want to use a midwife instead of an OB, but my city is very short on midwives. So I had to call a centralized intake line and did a quick over-the-phone questionnaire. From there they send my info out to all of the midwife centers in my city, and I have to wait about 2 - 4 weeks for one of them to contact me regarding if they have an opening.
> I really hope that I can even be set up with one.
> I'm set on delivering in a birth center with a midwife over a hospital.
> Supposedly there are only about 30 midwives in my city... And we aren't a small city (population of like 700k).

I thought about going the midwife route but it was just so much more expensive that way and didn't include any of the scans. I'm going to try to go the hospital route and go completely med free. I had a horrible experience with an epidural with my son.


We have some names going. For a girl, I think we've officially landed on Lucille Elizabeth (Lucy for short). Boy names we are between Conner David and Callum David. DH likes Callum and I like Conner.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

This will likely be my last. It's my 5th baby, the donor's 10th, our 3rd. He says it's the last one. I wouldn't mind twins, one of each, to keep numbers even. I have two of each right now.


----------



## daniyaaq

cherryness said:


> I'm due around Feb 11 . I think I ovulated/conceived 21st may. I'm so nervous. All I have is dizziness and tiredness and sore boobs with occasional moments of weepiness.

Due date buddies yay!!


----------



## praying4my1st

BrandiCanucks said:


> I'm calling girl based on Ramzi

I can never figure out where the placenta even is until someone points it out lol... you're really good at this Brandi!:thumbup:


----------



## daniyaaq

This thread does move fast. Had quite a long night with DD crying and complaining about a sore tummy, nor sure what it could be but looks like I'm finally going to see the doctor.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hope she feels better, dani!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

So I've been a nervous WRECK since the accident... So I naturally peed on another stick. Lol. 
Pregnancy line is darker then the control!!! Calms down me a little bit for now. The 29th cannot come any faster!!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## thexfadingpat

BrittRashel said:


> thexfadingpat said:
> 
> 
> I'm jealous of all you girls that have appointments dates set already.
> I'v decided that I want to use a midwife instead of an OB, but my city is very short on midwives. So I had to call a centralized intake line and did a quick over-the-phone questionnaire. From there they send my info out to all of the midwife centers in my city, and I have to wait about 2 - 4 weeks for one of them to contact me regarding if they have an opening.
> I really hope that I can even be set up with one.
> I'm set on delivering in a birth center with a midwife over a hospital.
> Supposedly there are only about 30 midwives in my city... And we aren't a small city (population of like 700k).
> 
> I thought about going the midwife route but it was just so much more expensive that way and didn't include any of the scans. I'm going to try to go the hospital route and go completely med free. I had a horrible experience with an epidural with my son.
> 
> 
> We have some names going. For a girl, I think we've officially landed on Lucille Elizabeth (Lucy for short). Boy names we are between Conner David and Callum David. DH likes Callum and I like Conner.Click to expand...

That sucks.
I'm lucky where I live, everything pregnancy and birth related is covered.

I really like Conner David out of those two.


----------



## ajarvis

That's awesome foruiholdon!


----------



## daniyaaq

Names names, for girl im settled on a first but looking for middle name. Boy I think I'm settled by my first name choice hasn't quite been used as a first name. They are all very ethnic so will put what they mean

Girl
Mudiwa (my darling) I was thinking Priya for middle but not feeling it

Boy
Condè Lefatshe (my world). Condè is more of a royal title from 18th century: Prince of Condè type.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Those are very unique, dani. May I ask what your background is?

foru, you make me want to pee on a stick now lol


----------



## Nola0841

thexfadingpat said:


> I'm jealous of all you girls that have appointments dates set already.
> I'v decided that I want to use a midwife instead of an OB, but my city is very short on midwives. So I had to call a centralized intake line and did a quick over-the-phone questionnaire. From there they send my info out to all of the midwife centers in my city, and I have to wait about 2 - 4 weeks for one of them to contact me regarding if they have an opening.
> I really hope that I can even be set up with one.
> I'm set on delivering in a birth center with a midwife over a hospital.
> Supposedly there are only about 30 midwives in my city... And we aren't a small city (population of like 700k).

I hope you find a midwife you like. That sounds lovely if you can use a birth center. I'm going with a midwife as well and having another home birth


----------



## daniyaaq

Southern Africa, a little country called Botswana.

So just came back from doctors (its late morning down under). Doctor wanted to do a urine test for DD but she couldn't go. I took opportunity to confirm my pregnancy and soon as I mentioned it he says lets do bloods then have an early scan yay!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sweet! Hope you get to see your little one!


----------



## daniyaaq

i hope so too. going back tomorrow to get results then we can talk ultrasound. im only 5 weeks today (Thursday) so im guessing in 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## daniyaaq

Jus noticed the name change....yay!! for February Lovebugs


----------



## twinmummy06

I've booked into my gp for tomorrow to get the referral for the hospitals high risk clinic. I ended up with early onset gestational diabetes last time (8 weeks) so want to get the ball rolling fairly soon.


----------



## daniyaaq

twinmummy06 said:


> I've booked into my gp for tomorrow to get the referral for the hospitals high risk clinic. I ended up with early onset gestational diabetes last time (8 weeks) so want to get the ball rolling fairly soon.

oh oh someone else from Australia yay!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

What were the signs of that, twin?


----------



## twinmummy06

Daniyaaq where are you from, I'm from remote NW QLD :D

Brandi - i didnt have any symptoms at that stage, I was just given the test at my first appt just incase. I am overweight and had GD in my twin pregnancy so get tested early every pregnancy now (and luckily so). It did end up progressing worse and ended up on metformin and then insulin.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I wonder then if I'll get tested early. The OB who delivered me suspects I had GD with my last pregnancy.


----------



## CAx3

So excited to see our group grow!

My symptoms surprisingly reduced from last week (no more going to bed at 9:30pm and no dull cramps). Naturally, I got a bit worried. 

Went to dr. today and found out I might have Graves' disease (hyperthyroidism) but also found out my hCG is currently 17475.


----------



## daniyaaq

Oh I remember the GD tests. I remember getting 2 done, 1 early on and another later in 3rd tri.

I'm in Sydney twinmummy, are you in the tweed heads area?


----------



## daniyaaq

CAx3 said:


> So excited to see our group grow!
> 
> My symptoms surprisingly reduced from last week (no more going to bed at 9:30pm and no dull cramps). Naturally, I got a bit worried.
> 
> Went to dr. today and found out I might have Graves' disease (hyperthyroidism) but also found out my hCG is currently 17475.

Wow thats an impressive number...any chances of multiples?


----------



## ajarvis

Yay LoveBugs :) Any artsy types that can make us a logo? lol

So tired. Tender nipples. Boobs did feel fuller at one point but now I can't make up my mind. Some nausea and heartburn. Constipation coming on. Hello first tri!

Good news on your hcg levels CAx3 :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I didn't have any tests done with my last pregnancy and won't be going back to the midwife for that reason.

My levels were just over 22,000 at 5w3d with my last pregnancy and I had a singleton, but those are excellent numbers!


----------



## daniyaaq

Thats seriously good numbers. Will find out what mine are tomorrow, can't wait. 

If memory serves me well the GD tests are mandatory down here. With my second one, I was in hospital for threatened pre-term labour and doctor was not happy with me as I had skipped the date I was meant to have it.

I was just thinking, this pregnancy is going to be such a different experience from my last, it's making me partial nervous.
With DD 
1st tri was in summer
2nd tri was in fall
3rd in winter
was induced and had water broken for me at 38wks

I might aswell be first time as I don't know what it feels like to go into labour.


----------



## ajarvis

Don't worry you will recognize it! First I was induced at 41 weeks. Second water broke in bed and I got to labor at home fit a few hours. But it was very recognizable


----------



## CAx3

Thanks everyone! I don't have family history of multiples, so twins is not likely. That would be kind of crazy. I am especially happ with the number since last one never went above 2 digits. 

Looks forward for your result daniyaaq!


----------



## daniyaaq

ajarvis said:


> Don't worry you will recognize it! First I was induced at 41 weeks. Second water broke in bed and I got to labor at home fit a few hours. But it was very recognizable

so your second was a home birth? wow!! 

With DD i gave birth within 2hours of them breaking my waters and putting the drip in...it was scary and fast even the midwife was shocked, bub came whilst we were waiting for the doctor. lol!


----------



## Mondie

Ok so cramping is still sore, went to the doctors and no uti which is good. Have woken up this morning and my right hip hurts, I feel so stiff and old! To top it all of I have got 2 new stretch marks on my tummy...already!! Feeling grumpy this morning!!!

Great numbers CAx3... Wish we had blood tests as standard in the UK, feel like we're kept guessing until our 12 week scan!

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## daniyaaq

im all good. All my symptoms have gone. i do occasionally have tingling feeling on my nipples...its kinda a strange sensation


----------



## Linzalora

My darling husband is sad that he missed the opportunity to nominate "Februbabies" for our little ones' names. He cracks me up! Not letting that one have too much freedom on naming our baby!


----------



## SpudsMama

Linzalora said:


> My darling husband is sad that he missed the opportunity to nominate "Februbabies" for our little ones' names. He cracks me up! Not letting that one have too much freedom on naming our baby!

:rofl: Tbf, that would get my vote!


----------



## BabyNo1

Sickness feeling kicked in today for me too  .. and first midwife appointment today yey!!! X


----------



## anti

Dani I'm from Zimbabwe and my dad now lives in Botswana!! Small world huh?! My dad is in selebi phikwe, I just got back from visiting him last month actually. I love Botswana!!!!


----------



## daniyaaq

anti said:


> Dani I'm from Zimbabwe and my dad now lives in Botswana!! Small world huh?! My dad is in selebi phikwe, I just got back from visiting him last month actually. I love Botswana!!!!

It is isn't it. I'm currently in Australia but will be going to Botswana in july. It is a beautiful country isn't it? But then again I'm biased.


----------



## ajarvis

Waking up feeling hung over last few days. Headache, groggy, thirsty, sore eyes. Not fair at all when I can't even drink the night before lol


----------



## mitchnorm

I miss wine already and it's Only been a week...however the thought of drinking it makes me nauseous :-/

Anyone else still poas? I have done one every day for the last week....thank goodness for cheapie ones. 

UK ladies I agree it sucks we get no early scans or bloods done to check hcg.....we have to wait for 12 week scan. Any one thinking of getting a early scan? I had one last time at 7 weeks....I had to pay £90 for it but soooo worth it. Apparently with my history of chemicals I could request one on the nhs....tempting


----------



## daniyaaq

mitchnorm said:


> I miss wine already and it's Only been a week...however the thought of drinking it makes me nauseous :-/

I was just saying this morning I could really go for a glass of red. I miss it so much


----------



## BrittRashel

ajarvis said:


> Waking up feeling hung over last few days. Headache, groggy, thirsty, sore eyes. Not fair at all when I can't even drink the night before lol

Ugh, me too. I feel very spacy, like I didn't sleep at all even though I got 8 hours of sleep, headache and my eyes hurt. I could go for a nap already and it's only 8:30 am! 

I ended up caving and telling everyone at work this morning. I was still on a high from yesterday's appointment and it just came out. I am horrible with keeping secrets!!


----------



## jessthemess

BrittRashel said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> Waking up feeling hung over last few days. Headache, groggy, thirsty, sore eyes. Not fair at all when I can't even drink the night before lol
> 
> Ugh, me too. I feel very spacy, like I didn't sleep at all even though I got 8 hours of sleep, headache and my eyes hurt. I could go for a nap already and it's only 8:30 am!
> 
> I ended up caving and telling everyone at work this morning. I was still on a high from yesterday's appointment and it just came out. I am horrible with keeping secrets!!Click to expand...

Me three. :(


----------



## Cherr

Hey all! 4th.. and final HCG was yesterday at 6w2d.. 42 949...first official appt with ob this am and first ultrasound on monday! Things are starting to feel real!


----------



## BrittRashel

I don't know about y'all but I am already so over the first trimester. I'm ready to get to the second so I can't stop feeling groggy. My ob gave me some meds for when the nausea kicks in (so far, still nothing) because I told her how awful my morning sickness was with my son. I love how proactive she is. :)

Cherr, It's finally starting to feel real to me. It took actually going to an appointment and seeing the little dot on the screen before it felt like there was actually something in there.


----------



## mitchnorm

jessthemess said:


> BrittRashel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> Waking up feeling hung over last few days. Headache, groggy, thirsty, sore eyes. Not fair at all when I can't even drink the night before lol
> 
> Ugh, me too. I feel very spacy, like I didn't sleep at all even though I got 8 hours of sleep, headache and my eyes hurt. I could go for a nap already and it's only 8:30 am!
> 
> I ended up caving and telling everyone at work this morning. I was still on a high from yesterday's appointment and it just came out. I am horrible with keeping secrets!!Click to expand...
> 
> Me three. :(Click to expand...

The one time in life when you really really really need a glass of vino to chill our, relax and stop worrying about bean and you can't have it. Life is cruel sometimes :haha:

And I want to see my dot on an ultrasound too


----------



## ajarvis

Oh yes. Going to be a rough morning/day. On a field trip with grade 3/4 for the day walking around a theme park lol. Ready to puke on the bus right now. Has my one medium cup of coffee which is all I'm able to have since they had no tea so I'm almost at the caffeine limit. Going to be a long day.


----------



## BrittRashel

ajarvis, that sounds like the last thing I would want to do right now. I'm already having a hard enough time staying awake just sitting at my desk at work. Why is it that the time that we are the most tired, we can have the least caffeine? That's just mean.

mitchnorm, I think it's odd that it isn't standard to check for a heartbeat at least. My appointment was a screw up by the receptionist. She was supposed to schedule me at 7 weeks so they could check that there was a heartbeat and everything was measuring okay. 7-8 weeks is standard first appointment/ultrasound here. At least in Texas. It would drive me nuts to wait all the way to 12 weeks!


----------



## Feanorous

Hi Ladies

This thread does move fast! :)
I saw there is another one for Feb babies that has like 10,000 replies!! That's quick work!

I hate that we have done wait until 12 weeks for anything here in the UK :(

Mitchnorm, yep I am thinking an early scan at 8 weeks. I had one last time too and agree its definitely worth it. 

I'm not sure where you are in the UK but we have an 'early pregnancy unit' here. You can call them with any concerns. My friend was a bit naughty and told them she had been quite crampy with a little bit of bleeding and they scanned her that day. I'm not sure I could lie...

I am still only 12dpo, but I think the below is good progression right?!

https://i58.tinypic.com/wi65qq.jpg

xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Feanorous said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> This thread does move fast! :)
> I saw there is another one for Feb babies that has like 10,000 replies!! That's quick work!
> 
> I hate that we have done wait until 12 weeks for anything here in the UK :(
> 
> Mitchnorm, yep I am thinking an early scan at 8 weeks. I had one last time too and agree its definitely worth it.
> 
> I'm not sure where you are in the UK but we have an 'early pregnancy unit' here. You can call them with any concerns. My friend was a bit naughty and told them she had been quite crampy with a little bit of bleeding and they scanned her that day. I'm not sure I could lie...
> 
> I am still only 12dpo, but I think the below is good progression right?!
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/wi65qq.jpg
> 
> xx

Awesome progression! :) 

I know people who have made up an episode of bleeding to get early scans... I definitely couldn't do it. We'll be having a private one at 7-8 weeks before telling family our news :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Yeah 12 weeks is standard here. I will definitely book one for 7-8 weeks ....Could swing the repeated CPs I guess . 

I think there's an EPU in Tooting that allows drop in but that's a distance away....might check out local hospitals


----------



## mitchnorm

And great progression feanorous:happydance:

Mine keep getting darker and darker which makes me happy and worried for twins :wacko:


----------



## ksquared726

Yes, great progression! I got my first BFP at 15dpo and tested again at 17dpo and it was super dark. I've been too chicken to test again! But I have no cause for concern so I'm just going to wait until my symptoms start changing, and then for my first scan on July 6. Can't wait for the first trimester to be over!


----------



## thexfadingpat

I'm with you guys on wanting the first tri over already.
I haven't been feeling too bad at all. I'm just more excited to start telling people, but FI is really concerned about telling people too early. I think he wants to have a scan first so that he can see baby before others know.
Since I don't even have a midwife yet and have no idea how long it will take to get set up with one, I'm starting to think about paying for a private scan at 8 weeks. I found a place in my city that does early ultrasounds between 8 - 15 weeks, with heartbeat and some images to take home for $50, which isn't too bad.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I called the ON and got my first appt for a week from today...which seems early to me! I was expecting it to be at 7-8 weeks, not 5.5! The lady said the would do a scan too...yay for a dot!
Think I want to POAS again...have mild nausea but boobs feel less full/tender today. 
Congrats to all the new mamas just getting bfps!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

ON = OB, silly autocorrect.

See what happens when I have no wine?!?


----------



## sausages

Hi everyone, can I please join? I am due on 22nd Feb. :)


----------



## Feanorous

Yay welcome sausages!! :)

Mitchnorm - we are not too far from each other, I'm in Epsom!

x


----------



## Mondie

I'm starting to get a bit worried ladies. I've been having on and off bad cramping and lower back ache for a few days now. I keep checking for blood but none so far, but I now have a pressure/swollen getting inside my vagina. (might have checked internally for blood too often?)

What do I do? I don't have a midwife yet, the local epu is referral from a doctor only and it's difficult to get a gp appointment. 

Grrr... Don't like this first trimester worry.

Maybe I'll pay for a private scan?


----------



## Feanorous

Mondie said:


> I'm starting to get a bit worried ladies. I've been having on and off bad cramping and lower back ache for a few days now. I keep checking for blood but none so far, but I now have a pressure/swollen getting inside my vagina. (might have checked internally for blood too often?)
> 
> What do I do? I don't have a midwife yet, the local epu is referral from a doctor only and it's difficult to get a gp appointment.
> 
> Grrr... Don't like this first trimester worry.
> 
> Maybe I'll pay for a private scan?

Try not to worry too much Mondie, if you have no bleeding it is honestly most likely just pressure/twinging/stretching which is completely normal. 

If you are really concerned, you could go to the out of hours GP at the hospital?
x


----------



## ajarvis

That is definitely a good progression!!

Brandi it was a long day lol. M ready for need ha. 

Mondie my lower back pain has been brutal. Some cramping. No blood. Think it's pretty normal!


----------



## mitchnorm

fernorous - pretty close :thumbup:

Mondie - don't worry too much especially if theres no blood or pinkness. I have an achy lower back too and have done for a few days...sounds like normal twinges to me. If you are at all worried google for a drop in EPU there are a few out there who accept drop ins with no apt, otherwise give your GP a call tomorrow. :hugs: Everything is fine I'm sure x


----------



## Mondie

Thanks ladies, will call my doctors tomorrow and see what they suggest. Difficulty I have is that I'm a stay at home mum with my 2.5 year old so can't just sit and wait at a hospital as I have no childcare!


----------



## FLArmyWife

reporting in. Found out 2 weeks ago today.. AF is also officially 2 weeks later

LMP EDD is Feb 3. First ultrasound tomorrow
HCG at 13dpo was 88
HCG at 18 dpo was 1400


P.S. trying to read everything from the beginning and I like the name February kisses


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hi ladies, I'd love to join you guys! I am currently 4 weeks along, EDD 2-18-16. Praying for a sticky bean. Found out 5 days ago at 10 DPO. :cloud9:

Now to spend the next hour or so reading up on this thread :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

ok so I can't get the father's day thing out of my head... Father's day is the 21st... but someone on here said it's the 14th..


----------



## writingislove

Hi Brandi, add me to the list please! Due on V-day. <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

YAY HOPE! :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya all x x x


----------



## daniyaaq

FLArmyWife said:


> ok so I can't get the father's day thing out of my head... Father's day is the 21st... but someone on here said it's the 14th..

I think It's different depending on whether you are in UK or USA.

Here in Australia it's in September


----------



## FLArmyWife

daniyaaq said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> ok so I can't get the father's day thing out of my head... Father's day is the 21st... but someone on here said it's the 14th..
> 
> I think It's different depending on whether you are in UK or USA.
> 
> Here in Australia it's in SeptemberClick to expand...

Yeah. She said in the US it was the 14th.. sorry I suffer OCD so this kind of stuff revs my anxiety lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

NennaKay said:


> My OH blew my plan... He says he's known for days due to my mood... :dohh: But my plan was to add a profile to our Netflix that said Baby #2 and wait for him to notice.
> 
> 
> 
> Nola0841 said:
> 
> 
> But NennaKay, isn't Father's day on the 21st!?!?
> 
> Father's Day in the U.S. Is the 14th, but the OH blew my plans today. We were at Wal-Mart and he said was buying new pants since he's lost some weight recently... But he got one size up from what he's wearing now since he was gonna gain sympathy weight. I was like -how did you know?! I just found out! :grr:Click to expand...

Very cute way to tell DH

But father's day here in the US is the 21st...


----------



## thexfadingpat

Welcome to everyone new. :)


----------



## jessthemess

4 sleeps till my first ultrasound! I cannot hardly wait. 

I CANNOT WAIT!

My husband has been texting me once a day, little notes like, I'm so happy you're pregnant or I can't wait to have this baby together. Swoooon.


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome ladies! 

So glad the walking is done for today lol. Over 12000 steps for the day and it's not done Haha. So hungry. But so hot. Not sure what to make for everyone!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Anyone have a large age gap between LOs? My DD will be 6 by the time this one is born. I am anxious to see how she does, since she's been the center of attention all these years. She's been begging for a sibling lately though :baby:


----------



## Cherr

Jess! 4 sleeps for me too EEEK


----------



## daniyaaq

Disneymom1129 said:


> Anyone have a large age gap between LOs? My DD will be 6 by the time this one is born. I am anxious to see how she does, since she's been the center of attention all these years. She's been begging for a sibling lately though :baby:

My DD will be 5 years and 7 months. She's been going on about wanting a sibling but I too wonder gohhow shr will be like when the baby is actually here


----------



## ajarvis

Disneymom my boys will be 9 and 6.5. Huge age gap. Hoping it goes well!


----------



## Disneymom1129

daniyaaq said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have a large age gap between LOs? My DD will be 6 by the time this one is born. I am anxious to see how she does, since she's been the center of attention all these years. She's been begging for a sibling lately though :baby:
> 
> My DD will be 5 years and 7 months. She's been going on about wanting a sibling but I too wonder gohhow shr will be like when the baby is actually hereClick to expand...

I figure she will be excited once baby arrives, but once she figures out that she can't play with him/her and they're taking all the attention, she may not be so thrilled lol. I have a feeling she is going to be a very good helper though, she's a very compassionate child!


----------



## Disneymom1129

ajarvis said:


> Disneymom my boys will be 9 and 6.5. Huge age gap. Hoping it goes well!

Hey if it's a girl, she has two older brothers to protect her to no end though ;) hehe. And of course same goes if it's another boy as well.


----------



## Disneymom1129

I'm all caught up on this thread! :dance: I agree with those who just want to get this first trimester over with. I have had a mc before so stress is always high. I think it may have been a blighted ovum, because when I passed the sac, it was empty. I was 9w1d. BUT! I'm trying to keep the negatives out of my mind.


----------



## daniyaaq

Got my results today 8 890. Doctor is estimating me at nearly 6 weeks...got my ultrasound referral and will be booking it in just now.

Ultrasound booked in for 16th of June. I was laughing when the receptionist was saying drink a litre of water 2hours before and going to bathroom. I'm literally peeing every half hour, this will be interesting


----------



## ajarvis

I've been too busy to call and book a dr appt. to get a requisition for an U/S lol. Might have time next week. Then U/S will be 2 weeks at least out from there probably. So I should probably decide soon if I'm going to do it lol. But a scan at 8/9 weeks would sure help with putting my mind at ease.


----------



## pinkpassion

Can I join you ladies?? Due date Feb 3rd (my sisters birthday ;)) I'm really hoping for a healthy baby!!! I've had 3 mc's and a healthy dd... she'll be 1 on the 16th..
Anyone had a c-section and wanting to try vbac or go for elcs?? I'm so on the fence , dh wants a elcs, and I did but now I'm questioning it... 
Just to catch up on me, I'm 6+1 today, was in er the other night had a us and saw gest sac with yolk sac measuring exactly on my days(5+6) but no fetal pole... hcg 8180, had another hcg ran today but will get results tomorrow ... my next scan is my dd birthday June 16, hoping we get happy news on such a happy day !!!!


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome Pinkpassion!

No advice on vbac etc. however I will say your DH is not going through labour/delivery or c section. Do what feels best for you!

Sticky vibes to you for your baby and good news on your HCG tomorrow :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Okay...gonna try and catch up!!




Feanorous said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> This thread does move fast! :)
> I saw there is another one for Feb babies that has like 10,000 replies!! That's quick work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still only 12dpo, but I think the below is good progression right?!
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/wi65qq.jpg
> 
> xx

That might be the February 2015 babies thread. They kept it going after they had their babies, and you have great progression!




ajarvis said:


> Brandi it was a long day lol. M ready for need ha.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a very long day here




Mondie said:


> Thanks ladies, will call my doctors tomorrow and see what they suggest. Difficulty I have is that I'm a stay at home mum with my 2.5 year old so can't just sit and wait at a hospital as I have no childcare!

Last week, I sat in emerge with all 4 of my kids cuz I didn't have childcare. We were there from 7pm to 2am. They were so good and patient. Trick is to bring lots of activities and snacks.



FLArmyWife said:


> reporting in. Found out 2 weeks ago today.. AF is also officially 2 weeks later
> 
> LMP EDD is Feb 3. First ultrasound tomorrow
> HCG at 13dpo was 88
> HCG at 18 dpo was 1400
> 
> 
> P.S. trying to read everything from the beginning and I like the name February kisses

Congratulations and welcome!



Disneymom1129 said:


> Hi ladies, I'd love to join you guys! I am currently 4 weeks along, EDD 2-18-16. Praying for a sticky bean. Found out 5 days ago at 10 DPO. :cloud9:
> 
> Now to spend the next hour or so reading up on this thread :haha:

Welcome to the group!



Disneymom1129 said:


> Anyone have a large age gap between LOs? My DD will be 6 by the time this one is born. I am anxious to see how she does, since she's been the center of attention all these years. She's been begging for a sibling lately though :baby:

I have 4 kids, andthe age gap between this baby and my oldest will be just shy of 9 years. I have a friend who had a baby in June 2014 and her other two kids are 9 and 11.



daniyaaq said:


> Got my results today 8 890. Doctor is estimating me at nearly 6 weeks...got my ultrasound referral and will be booking it in just now.
> 
> Ultrasound booked in for 16th of June. I was laughing when the receptionist was saying drink a litre of water 2hours before and going to bathroom. I'm literally peeing every half hour, this will be interesting

Ohhhh I hated the full bladder. I prayed every second that I wouldn't pee myself.



pinkpassion said:


> Can I join you ladies?? Due date Feb 3rd (my sisters birthday ;)) I'm really hoping for a healthy baby!!! I've had 3 mc's and a healthy dd... she'll be 1 on the 16th..
> Anyone had a c-section and wanting to try vbac or go for elcs?? I'm so on the fence , dh wants a elcs, and I did but now I'm questioning it...
> Just to catch up on me, I'm 6+1 today, was in er the other night had a us and saw gest sac with yolk sac measuring exactly on my days(5+6) but no fetal pole... hcg 8180, had another hcg ran today but will get results tomorrow ... my next scan is my dd birthday June 16, hoping we get happy news on such a happy day !!!!

Welcome pink!!! I'm on the fence too. I had an emergency c-section with my last baby, and I'm debating on whether I want to try for a VBAC or just schedule a c-section. On one hand, I want to VBAC because I LOVED the natural labours. On the other hand, I'm terrified of going through what happened with my son again (which is rare in the first place, but rare to happen again). But I'm also terrified of c-sections. I was put to sleep for my last one.


AFM - I let my kids play hookey today and we all took a trip up to the beach with my best friend. We had an absolute BLAST up there. We got sun burnt, and supper cost $100 between my friend and I and 9 kids, but it was so worth it.

I called my doctor's office to ask if they had received the ER report and they said they had, but hadn't read it yet, so I made them go through it on the phone with me. They're sending me for another set of betas on Monday, and booking an ultrasound for next week or the week after to confirm the small sac IS an actual sac and there's no ectopic. They'll also be referring me to OB early because of my tubal reversal and that I'm pregnant again 10 months after a c-section. Guess I'm higher risk for a lot of things.

Oh, and I updated the front page :thumbup:


----------



## Jamie Sue

Ok I am finally caught up! Whew!!! lol

I'm excited to join this group. My EDD is February 2nd!

It's already been a very eventful pregnancy. I was in the ER on Friday with severe left flank pain. I assumed it was a kidney stone. I had one at the same point in the pregnancy with my last baby. It turned out I had a severe kidney infection. I was admitted to the hospital until Sunday so they could do antibiotics by IV. On Saturday they did an U/S to check on baby. We saw the gestational sac and yolk sac but no fetal pole of baby (5w+3d).

I have a follow up U/S on June 29th (8w+6d). It'll be nice to see baby and breath a little sigh of relief.

I am still dragging from this kidney infection. It has completely drained me. Plus made me nauseous and crazy dizzy. (which I wasn't experiencing before the infection...)

Talking about BIG age gaps, I think it can be really neat. My oldest 2 are 9 & 7. My youngest is 21 months. When I brought her home, they were such big helps and loved getting a new sister. Plus it was nice to not have to chase after a toddler with a new baby. My oldest are only 23 months apart. The youngest 2 will be 2-1/2 years apart, so here we go again!!!


----------



## rollachick

Nola0841 said:


> rollachick I LOVE your profile pic!!!

Thanks, it was our announcement last time, need to try and think of something else equaly as cool for this time round.


Wow miss a couple days and it takes ages to catch up !!!!

Ive had my first midwife appointment. Opted out of a early scan, closest one is over 2 hours away. Booked my 12 week scan.

Havent had any morning sickness yet, didnt for my first so hoping i wont this time.
Only symptons is tiredness and having to pee alot!!!

Name ideas: Dexter, Korben or Ezra
Only girl name is indiana but im notconvinced in it, its my husbands pick.


----------



## Mummy1506

sausages said:


> Hi everyone, can I please join? I am due on 22nd Feb. :)

Congrats on your BFP think I remember chatting to you on ttc board!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have literally ZERO symptoms today, aside from being tired.

:brat: I WANT SYMPTOMS!!!! I WANT NAUSEA AND TO PUKE!!! I want to FEEL like there's a baby growing in me!!!!!!!!! :brat:

Okay, tantrum over.


----------



## atiekay

Mind if I join in? Got my BFP yesterday afternoon. EDD Feb 17th!


----------



## Mummy1506

BrandiCanucks said:


> I have literally ZERO symptoms today, aside from being tired.
> 
> :brat: I WANT SYMPTOMS!!!! I WANT NAUSEA AND TO PUKE!!! I want to FEEL like there's a baby growing in me!!!!!!!!! :brat:
> 
> Okay, tantrum over.

Ha ha love this Brandi, I have zero symptoms too apart from tiredness! 

We will be willing the sickness away in a few weeks I'm sure.


----------



## FLArmyWife

So nervous for my scan today


----------



## twinmummy06

Good luck FLArmyWife!


----------



## FLArmyWife

TY.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck, FLA!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome and congratulations Atie!


----------



## writingislove

BrandiCanucks said:


> I have literally ZERO symptoms today, aside from being tired.
> 
> :brat: I WANT SYMPTOMS!!!! I WANT NAUSEA AND TO PUKE!!! I want to FEEL like there's a baby growing in me!!!!!!!!! :brat:
> 
> Okay, tantrum over.

The only thing I have going for me is that my boobs are still sore. Other than that, nada. And YES, I want them too! I want to be MISERABLE, dang it!


----------



## daniyaaq

I can share my symptoms, while I have no nausea I have now been attacked by indigestion, sleeping is interesting and I have done everything, eat 3hours before bed, watch what I eat and even take mylanta but soon as I put my head down it comes back. 

I was really craving a taste of shiraz today and I bought an alcohol removed shiraz, to say I was disappointed would be an understatement, it was just grape juice, oh well :-(


----------



## ajarvis

BrandiCanucks said:


> I have literally ZERO symptoms today, aside from being tired.
> 
> :brat: I WANT SYMPTOMS!!!! I WANT NAUSEA AND TO PUKE!!! I want to FEEL like there's a baby growing in me!!!!!!!!! :brat:
> 
> Okay, tantrum over.

ME TOO! Grr. lol. Even though I normally don't get symptoms til 6 weeks I want the sickness back, and I want the tiredness back. NOW!


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome Atiekay and Congrats :)

Good luck FLArmyWife!


----------



## Disneymom1129

BrandiCanucks said:


> I have literally ZERO symptoms today, aside from being tired.
> 
> :brat: I WANT SYMPTOMS!!!! I WANT NAUSEA AND TO PUKE!!! I want to FEEL like there's a baby growing in me!!!!!!!!! :brat:
> 
> Okay, tantrum over.

I hear ya! My bb's are not as sore today, so of course I am slightly worried! But I've read it's very common for symptoms to fluctuate so I'm trying to stay positive :). Still having vivid dreams... Last night it was me taking care of a baby lion... :huh:



FLArmyWife said:


> So nervous for my scan today

Eek I'm excited to hear how it goes :happydance:


----------



## Nola0841

This secret is so hard to keep. I'm surprising my husband on Father's Day (June 21st here) and I almost keep forgetting that he doesn't know yet. Multiple times I have accidentally almost let it slip. 

The only symptoms I have are heavy fatigue and on and off cramping.


----------



## writingislove

Nola, you have some willpower girl! I could hardly wait for DH to get out of bed the morning I got my BFP!


----------



## BrittRashel

Disneymom1129 said:


> Anyone have a large age gap between LOs? My DD will be 6 by the time this one is born. I am anxious to see how she does, since she's been the center of attention all these years. She's been begging for a sibling lately though :baby:

I feel the same way. DS will have just turned 7 when the baby is born. He has been talking for the last 6 months about wanting a little sister but I don't know how he will actually react to not being the only kid around anymore.



BrandiCanucks said:


> I have literally ZERO symptoms today, aside from being tired.
> 
> :brat: I WANT SYMPTOMS!!!! I WANT NAUSEA AND TO PUKE!!! I want to FEEL like there's a baby growing in me!!!!!!!!! :brat:
> 
> Okay, tantrum over.

This has been me too lately. I did have some morning sickness today but it's not like full blown morning sickness. I know I will be so whiney once it gets here but it would be nice to actually feel pregnant and not just that I'm filling out my jeans a little more these days.



Nola0841 said:


> This secret is so hard to keep. I'm surprising my husband on Father's Day (June 21st here) and I almost keep forgetting that he doesn't know yet. Multiple times I have accidentally almost let it slip.
> 
> The only symptoms I have are heavy fatigue and on and off cramping.

How do you do it?!?! I told DH that night and just waiting that long about drove me nuts!!


----------



## Nola0841

It's not at all easy and with my last pregnancy I told my co-workers I was close with early on, but not this time. I'm working with them today and it's so hard not to talk about it!


----------



## Nola0841

It's really hard because I can't complain too much about being tired or he'll probably start to catch on. He also has asked for sex a few times and I've turned him down because I'm not in the mood. It will all make sense to him in 9 days lol


----------



## BrittRashel

Nola0841 said:


> It's not at all easy and with my last pregnancy I told my co-workers I was close with early on, but not this time. I'm working with them today and it's so hard not to talk about it!

Yeah, I already spilled the beans to everyone at work yesterday. I am the world's worst secret keeper! lol


----------



## SpudsMama

I really wanted to surprise my OH with the :bfp: for his birthday on the 7th June (I found out on the 5th) but I just couldn't keep my mouth shut :haha:

We've just booked our private scan (BabyBond, had a fab experience with them with my last pregnancy) for 4th July! :happydance: I'll be 8+1 so should get a good view of the heartbeat right?? I've never had a scan earlier than 12 weeks before!


----------



## Nola0841

Spudsmama that's funny. I wish I could get a private scan soon, but they doesn't offer them till 16 weeks. I would like one at 8 weeks. :(


----------



## ajarvis

I agree you have willpower! I peed on the stick and messaged fiance 2 minutes later lol. Then my sister inlaws. Everyone else would know too if it wasn't for the fiance wanting to wait :p

Spudsmama you should have a good view of the HB and baby :)

I'm hoping to book an U/S around week 8 as well. Last week of June. Tick, tock, tick , tock lol


----------



## Disneymom1129

Nola0841 said:


> This secret is so hard to keep. I'm surprising my husband on Father's Day (June 21st here) and I almost keep forgetting that he doesn't know yet. Multiple times I have accidentally almost let it slip.
> 
> The only symptoms I have are heavy fatigue and on and off cramping.

Well only 9 days to go! You're much better at keeping secrets than me that's for sure. My DH was way too in-tune and nosy during the TWW for me to give any type of surprise. I think he was more impatient than I was :laugh2:. 


BrittRashel said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have a large age gap between LOs? My DD will be 6 by the time this one is born. I am anxious to see how she does, since she's been the center of attention all these years. She's been begging for a sibling lately though :baby:
> 
> I feel the same way. DS will have just turned 7 when the baby is born. He has been talking for the last 6 months about wanting a little sister but I don't know how he will actually react to not being the only kid around anymore.Click to expand...

Very true. I've got my FX that it will be an easy transition. I've been pinning so many boards on Pinterest about tips on bringing home baby #2 :book:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

My DH was upset last time that I knew before him so this time I let him look at the test at the same time I did. He of course doesn't believe "faint lines" so I had to go and buy one of the expensive digitals that says "pregnant."

Not many symptoms here...the twinges and cramps seem to be calming a bit, get a touch of nausea here and there, but very reassured that others have the same worries!

Told my sis this morning, she was very happy but it's hard...she has recently found out that she has significant fertility issues :( makes me feel a bit guilty as I get pregnant very easily. She is the best auntie though to my DD...I know she will love her new little niece or nephew.

Welcome to all the new mamas!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

And OMG I had to laugh at the alcohol free wine...I don't think they have that here in the states. Unless you're getting actual grape juice!


----------



## BrittRashel

SpudsMama said:


> I really wanted to surprise my OH with the :bfp: for his birthday on the 7th June (I found out on the 5th) but I just couldn't keep my mouth shut :haha:
> 
> We've just booked our private scan (BabyBond, had a fab experience with them with my last pregnancy) for 4th July! :happydance: I'll be 8+1 so should get a good view of the heartbeat right?? I've never had a scan earlier than 12 weeks before!

Oh yeah, you should have a good heartbeat by then. You can sometimes get the heartbeat at 6 weeks but definitely by 7 or 8.



Disneymom1129 said:


> Very true. I've got my FX that it will be an easy transition. I've been pinning so many boards on Pinterest about tips on bringing home baby #2 :book:

Oh me too, I have a whole pinterest board dedicated to things related to having a second kid. I'm a worrier. 



GenYsuperlady said:


> My DH was upset last time that I knew before him so this time I let him look at the test at the same time I did. He of course doesn't believe "faint lines" so I had to go and buy one of the expensive digitals that says "pregnant."
> 
> Not many symptoms here...the twinges and cramps seem to be calming a bit, get a touch of nausea here and there, but very reassured that others have the same worries!
> 
> Told my sis this morning, she was very happy but it's hard...she has recently found out that she has significant fertility issues :( makes me feel a bit guilty as I get pregnant very easily. She is the best auntie though to my DD...I know she will love her new little niece or nephew.
> 
> Welcome to all the new mamas!

DH didn't believe me either until I bought the digital. I guess they like to see the actual word before it can sink in. He was in shock because it was only our second month trying. We figured it would taking 3-4 months so he wasn't expecting a :bfp: anytime soon.

I totally understand how you are feeling. I have to tell one of my best friends tonight about the pregnancy and I am so nervous. Her and her husband have been ntnp for 5 years and it just hasn't happened. She's super sweet so I know she will be supportive and happy but I also know how hard this is going to be for her. Especially since she knows we just started trying in late March. I have been putting it off because I don't want to upset her but it's gotten to the point that I need to tell her before someone else does.


----------



## mitchnorm

Hola....Can't believe you can keep it a secret....better woman than me:haha:me

Yep non alcoholic wine sucks....all of it. Becks Blue is ok...I am quaffing that right now :happydance: rock n roll. There's some sparkling 'wines' that are ok

You will get to see hb at 8 weeks for sure :)


----------



## ksquared726

Ahh, I'm in a web of lies! Trying to have an excuse for not going running with my family on Sunday, so I'm going to say I'm meeting my friend even though I'm really meeting her tomorrow. And then my mom wanted to go shopping tomorrow, but that's when I'm really seeing my friend so I had to lie and say my DH and I are spending the day together even though he works at 1:30. And he works at a market that my parents frequent, so if they see him he's going to lie and say he was called in early. And NOW, my sister needs to pick something up from my house so I have to throw her off the trail too! Thank goodness for text messages so I can think about how to sell these lies, ugh. 

I have absolutely zero symptoms today, so I'm totally with all of you ladies who just want to feel crappy! Lol. Last night I had a ton of twinges and cramps and really sore boobs, but I woke up with nothing. I'm 5 wks 3 days so not long until that 6 week mark when supposedly everything starts.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Today has gone to absolute poo.

Stupid landlord has decided to continue to charge me rent based on my maternity leave income and threatened that if I don't either go back to work or go on welfare (NO THANK YOU), they'll increase my rent to market rent. I'm in geared-to-income housing, which was based on my EI income of $1180 a month. Now I just have child support, $818 a month, but they are refusing to recalculate my rent until I go on welfare or get a job, which, after speaking with Housing and the Landlord and Tenant Board, is illegal.

But I lost it on her, so I think I'm gonna get kicked out anyway. Lovely.


----------



## BrittRashel

Wow, I just had a coworker tell me that I shouldn't be hormonal yet. :huh::haha::dohh:

Ksquared, oh my gosh. I would be screwed. I am an awful liar. I always forget who I told which story too. At least it's for a good reason though!!

Brandi, that's ridiculous!! I'm sorry you are having such a hard week. :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

Whew. Just got back from my first run in about 2 weeks - sick kids and then mountain weekend and just let it go. squats, pushups, plank. Determined to stay in shape this pregnancy. So much easier to lose it after wards :)


----------



## Feanorous

Brandi - sorry you are having to go through that. Not fun! :(
Fingers crossed it will all work out for the best...

Zero symptoms for me too, but I am still so early.

We have been visiting family the last few days and its been so hard not to tell them, but I want to make sure its all good first. Plus my sister is pregnant with her first baby and I want her to get her gender scan done first before we announce anything. I'm super excited that we'll both have babies within 2 months of each other though.

I have a couple of things coming up that I need excuses for. One is a sports weekend tour in early July. I'm not sure if I want to do the sport, and we have hired a house for the weekend for drinking/sport and it has a hot tub but I won't even be able to use that! My team will know immediately if I don't drink...hmm

The other thing on my mind is how to tell our best friends we are expecting. Their baby was stillborn last year. It was their first baby and was just devastating :(
I really can't think how to go about it or even what to say. I know they will be happy for us, but I also know it will sting. Any ideas?!

Glad we have this thread to chat on, especially as no one in my real life knows :) :)

xxxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I spoke too soon.
Squish does not like lasagna.

Has anyone followed the Chase Hironimus case?


----------



## Disneymom1129

Anyone already have hunches on what gender their baby is? None for me yet, but DH is like 100% sure it's a boy. To the point where I think he will be disappointed if it's another girl. Idk how I feel about that... I told him it shouldn't matter as long as baby is healthy!


----------



## ajarvis

Haven't heard of the Chase Hironimus case here.

For gender I wait until I dream it lol. My dreams are always right


----------



## daniyaaq

I told my step dad last night in middle of a conversation involving whiskey. Made him promise not to tell mom as I wanted to tell her myself, he wasn't happy (he's a big gossip) so I'm telling mom this morning.


----------



## daniyaaq

I just read up on chase's case, it's very sad.

DD is convinced it's a boy, I have no idea but all old wife tales predicts boy.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Chinese calendar thing predicts another girl for me...we didn't find out last time, but very anxious to do so this time!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I always start a registry at the beginning of my pregnancy and as I walk around Babies R Us, I get drawn to one gender colour over another. This time, I was drawn to pink first, but also drawn to blue. My instinct has never been wrong, so either I'm having B/G twins, or I'm having a girl and felt drawn to the boy stuff because I have a 10 month old boy.


Long story short, he's a 4 year old kid whose father is hell bent and determined on having his healthy son circumcised, for no other reason that "That's the normal thing to do". Two doctors have testified that he doesn't need it done, and his father took the boy's mother to court over it. She went into hiding with him, got thrown in jail, and lost custody. He was ALMOST circumcised today but a law firm took on the case pro bono, threatening lawsuits, doctors are threatening all doctors and hospitals that agree to do it with complaints to the State Health Boards, so the doctor and hospital backed out. Even the Hacking group Anonymous has gotten involved, threatening to hack hospitals systems if they go through with it, and they hacked into court files and found the contact information for the judge who ordered the child to be circumcised. He refused the child a guardian ad litem too. It turns out, the judge is Jewish, so assumably has a cultural biad towards circumcision (I know not every Jewish person is for circumcision), but for that reason alone, he should not have been allowed to preside over the case. Further, the judge threatened the mom that if she didn't sign the consent to allow the boy to be circumcised, he would keep her in jail indefinitely. She signed the consent in tear, handcuffs, and ankles shackles, and then was thrown back in jail for another week anyway. His father has been forcibly retracting him to cause a foreskin issue to make the circumcision necessary and the boy's mother isn't allowed to see him, and the father won't let the mom's family see him either. The boy has a medical history that contraindicates using general anesthesia, and has a genetic condition that puts him at a high risk of complications, but Dad doesn't care...although he didn't care until the boy was 3, that he was intact. It's absolutely horrific.

My boys were circumcised as newborns, and one suffered serious complications. But a 4 year old kid being forced into it for not medical reason is disgusting.


----------



## daniyaaq

Im shamelessly hoping for another girl. I feel like I know everything about a girls needs but will be lost with a boy. 

The Chase case is just another indication of how hunanity and legal system can go wrong. I don't understand the courts and judges or how a grown man can put his son through all this, most likely just to prove a point that he can. I thought the courts had to consider 'best interests of child' nothing about the case is in the best interest of that little boy


----------



## ajarvis

wow that's messed up! Neither of my boys are circumcised. Never saw the need.

Chinese gender chart was wrong for both my boys. THis time it says girl so I guess I'm having a boy haha


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry, I edited it with more information. I just can't wrap my head around it, being 2015 and all.

If this baby is a boy, he'll be the first one left intact in my family. Now that I've done research and after what my son went through, there's no way in hell I could put another boy through that


----------



## Disneymom1129

daniyaaq said:


> Im shamelessly hoping for another girl. I feel like I know everything about a girls needs but will be lost with a boy.

Same!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I promise I'll catch up tomorrow but wanted to share my scan photo

measuring 6w 1d so my official EDD is Feb 4

And.. we SAW THE HEARTBEAT! I cried
 



Attached Files:







20150612_163239.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 7









20150612_163350.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY!! Happy for you, FLA!


----------



## daniyaaq

FLA thats exciting.


----------



## CAx3

I am so excited for you FLArmyWife!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

BIG mistake!

As a single mother, sometimes you need a little self help. Now I'm cramping and terrified. I knew I should have resisted.


----------



## NennaKay

No inklings on gender yet, but the Chinese Gender chart says :pink:.. When I was pregnant with Allison, it said :blue:, so maybe it's wrong again and I'm having a boy.... Or maybe it's right this time? :wacko:


----------



## daniyaaq

BrandiCanucks said:


> BIG mistake!
> 
> As a single mother, sometimes you need a little self help. Now I'm cramping and terrified. I knew I should have resisted.

what happened?


----------



## Jamie Sue

GenYsuperlady said:


> Told my sis this morning, she was very happy but it's hard...she has recently found out that she has significant fertility issues :( makes me feel a bit guilty as I get pregnant very easily. She is the best auntie though to my DD...I know she will love her new little niece or nephew.
> !

I finally told my sister last night too. She lost her 3rd, Baby Jack, a little over a year ago. It was so hard on her and I guess I was worried about how she'd take it. This is the 1st pregnancy out of the 7 between us where we weren't the first to know. After i talked to her I felt silly for feeling that way. She's so crazy excited. Her first words were, "YES!!! I need a baby fix!" lol



Disneymom1129 said:


> Anyone already have hunches on what gender their baby is? None for me yet, but DH is like 100% sure it's a boy. To the point where I think he will be disappointed if it's another girl. Idk how I feel about that... I told him it shouldn't matter as long as baby is healthy!

With both of my girls, I was horny as hell (Sorry if that's TMI). With my son, my skin crawled every time my SO touched me. That's how I am now so I'm voting BOY!




BrandiCanucks said:


> If this baby is a boy, he'll be the first one left intact in my family. Now that I've done research and after what my son went through, there's no way in hell I could put another boy through that

The Chase Case has been so heartbreaking to watch. I feel so terrible for that poor boy. Not just over the forced circumcision but because they've ripped him away from his mother. He doesn't understand what's going on :( 

My first son is circumcised. When my SO at the time (now ex-husband) and I were going through the hospital paper work, when we came across that question I didn't give it another thought when he said yes. I just thought he knew what he was talking about bc he was a male. I horribly regret it now and wish I would've done the research back then. If I have another boy, I will not put him through what my 1st son went through. I also feel like someday I'll need to apologize to my oldest boy.


----------



## FaithHopeLov3

Brandi,
what happened??????


----------



## daniyaaq

i just finished telling my mom. I asked DD to help so she sat on my lap and said, Grandma bubbles is coming. after some questions from mom she says ' Bubbles is a baby in mama's tummy"

all she did was smile for like 10 minutes. Yes i too feel silly for worrying about it. She then of course did the mummy thing and grill me about my future plans for a good half hour. But shes happy now, and i think for the first time i could see her proud of me :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

BrandiCanucks said:


> BIG mistake!
> 
> As a single mother, sometimes you need a little self help. Now I'm cramping and terrified. I knew I should have resisted.

I had to do a bit of research on this, since I did some self help as well and got cramps. Turns out it's totally normal to cramp afterward, so no worries! Can't say I'm going to do it again anytime soon, though...


----------



## ajarvis

Awesome FLArmywife!

Don't worry Brandi! Completely normal :) Gotta do what ya gotta do !

Anyone else short of breath?


----------



## Disneymom1129

daniyaaq said:


> i just finished telling my mom. I asked DD to help so she sat on my lap and said, Grandma bubbles is coming. after some questions from mom she says ' Bubbles is a baby in mama's tummy"
> 
> all she did was smile for like 10 minutes. Yes i too feel silly for worrying about it. She then of course did the mummy thing and grill me about my future plans for a good half hour. But shes happy now, and i think for the first time i could see her proud of me :)

So glad it went well :). I'm waiting until the 2nd trimester to tell my mom. I feel kind of bad for waiting, since we're really close, but I want her to be surprised with everyone else when we announce it.


----------



## Disneymom1129

ajarvis said:


> Awesome FLArmywife!
> 
> Don't worry Brandi! Completely normal :) Gotta do what ya gotta do !
> 
> Anyone else short of breath?

I definitely find myself needing to catch my breath. I also feel like my heart rate is up too. Today I kept getting dizzy, and even saw stars at one point. I think that's a sign of low blood pressure? Either way, hope it's nothing I need to worry about lol.


----------



## Cherr

Same over here, short of breath, dizzy if I stand up to fast, low energy... I remember this with my first baby


----------



## Feanorous

Being in the UK, I had to google the case about the little boy and circumcision...its so sad! It's not a normal thing to do here so i guess it just seems such an alien concept to me..

FLA - congrats on the scan! So awesome that you got to see the heartbeat :)

xxx


----------



## Feanorous

As for me, I got a 'Pregnant 1-2' on a digi this morning and the strongest line yet on an internet cheapie - yay! :)

Now i have officially missed my period I feel like its more real and I can get a bit more excited.

I don't mind either way on gender, but just a little secretly I'd like another girl. I have a sister and its lovely.

We are definitely going to find out the sex! It's at the 20 wks scan here. How about in the US/Canada?

xx


----------



## daniyaaq

BrandiCanucks said:


> BIG mistake!
> 
> As a single mother, sometimes you need a little self help. Now I'm cramping and terrified. I knew I should have resisted.

Lol now I get what this is. Lol!!! Totally understand, same thing happened to me early this week, I have since learnt to resist


----------



## CrazyMT

Wow...finally caught up with this thread.

My EDD is February 11. It would be neat to have a Valentine's baby. We are all about hearts around here. My daughter has had 3 open heart surgeries and my DD, DS, and I have electrical issues with our hearts. Leap day would also be kinda fun. I have a cousin whose birthday is Leap day. 

I really want to tell my kids (14yrs and 9yrs) but I'm trying to wait another week because I would be asking them to not tell anyone else and that would not be fair for them. My parents are coming up from out of state today and I don't want them to be the first to know or know when they are up here at this point. They will be excited but...Long story short on that, someone fed the idea to my my mother last year that I was jealous of my brother's gf because she was prego and I was not and she decided to tell my 14 yr DD. Totally not true. I was on bc and not even contemplating having another. I was so busy helping my parents out that I never really thought about having another and I was so sick with the first 2 I did not look forward to puking all the time for 9 months. That hurt me so much that I will let a select few know for a week or so and then they can find out with everyone else. I still have not confronted her about it. I want to so badly and to scream at her about it but don't want to cause hurt feelings. 

When I do tell my kids I am having a treasure hunt to the answer...sounds like fun!

Wow on that circumcision case. Sounds to me like the father should be charged with child abuse because of trying to cause issues so the boy has to be circumcised. I chose not to have my DS circumcised because I figure God gave him the foreskin for a reason and because my DD had already had several life saving surgeries. I really did not want to deal with another procedure. 

So far, so good. I have not had any morning sickness or anything. I am sure that is coming soon though. I am going to see if I can go into the office today to do a urine pregnancy test just to get it on the chart that I am pregnant and then set up an appointment with a temporary provider. My reg doc switched offices and I am waiting for a dermatology referral so I have to wait to follow her.


----------



## Nola0841

I'm getting short of breath a lot now too and extra tired. I went to bed at 7:30pm last night after I put my son down lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry ladies, took the opportunity to sleep in a bit. Been a long week. Kiddos are still sleeping at the moment too. I'm enjoying the silence while it lasts.

I was terrified that the cramping would force a miscarriage. I've had two of them, both at 6 weeks, and Dr. Google has many reports of moms miscarrying after self help. The theory is something like the contractions and cramping force the embryo to unimplant. No bleeding or anything this morning though!

Chase's case just breaks my heart. I don't understand how authority can just do this to a 4 year old child and think it's okay. He's probably terrified. I saw his grandma and aunt post on a page dedicated to him about how the hospital he was supposed to be circumcised at hung up on them when they called to ask if they could be present as a support for him, and that his father is refusing all contact between them and the boy. I mean I hate my ex with a passion, but I couldn't do that to my kids.

As for being short of breath, yup! Got that, and the stuffy nose. It doesn't help haha. I have to take breaks a lot. Feels like I did in the third trimester, lol. Only 7 weeks to 2nd trimester!


----------



## mitchnorm

Yay FLA on seeing the heartbeat....it is truly amazing

Thankfully I have got to the stage where the thought of a glass of vino makes me feel nauseous...... phew. Worried I'd be craving all pregnancy x


----------



## daniyaaq

Just 7 weeks!!!?? That's a long time. Yeah I stopped Mt self help simply because the cramps were horrible.

Having a good end to the week, just watched some good rugby... (I'm biased because my team won)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm the same way about hockey, Dani lol

Having only 7 weeks excites me. Already feels like I've been pregnant forever. I found out at 9 days past ovulation, which was exactly 3 weeks. Being 5 weeks tomorrow, feels like it's been forever already.

I resisted the urge to buy another FRER and pee on it just to see the test line darker than the control line. I bought a birthday present instead haha!

I WILL be buying another CB digital though, just to see the 3+ and then I'm done peeing on sticks.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm going for another set of betas on Monday. Based on my doubling times, they should be 14, 080 on Monday by 2pm (doubling time of 32 hours). I wouldn't be surprised if they're higher than that though. And we should most definitely see something more than a questionable sac by then


----------



## ajarvis

7 weeks til 2nd tri? Do you ladies go by 12 weeks then? I don't think I'll be comfortable until 13. Or seeing baby on u/s :)

Anatomy scan here is also 20 weeks - between 18-22 they book them. Definitely finding out the sex.

I find it very odd a dr would co-relate orgasm and miscarriage unless you're on bed rest for no sex. Orgasm all pregnancy can cause cramps, and contractions. But just mild unless there's an underlying issue.

Brandi are you having an u/s on Monday along with your blood draw?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No ultrasound yet. They want to see my levels before they book it, so probably end of this coming week, or early next week.

I'm not finding out. My friend is going to come with me to the gender ultrasound and find out and then throw me a gender reveal party. Her mother is a baker so they will be the first ones to know.

My family doctor says 12 weeks is 2nd tri, but I know when you divide a pregnancy, 13w3d is the second trimester. So 8 weeks then haha


----------



## ajarvis

awe that's nice of your friend Brandi :)

I know there's a fairly wide range of ways different places/people break up the pregnancy 12 weeks, 13 weeks, or 14 weeks for 2nd tri. I'll decide maybe closer too :p


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Technically, if you divide 40 weeks by 3 trimesters, it comes out to 13.333333333333......

So second tri is 13w3d, 3rd tri is 26w6d


----------



## ajarvis

Any way you look at it it's less than 10 weeks :D


----------



## BrittRashel

Still two pages behind but some food for thought on the circumcision issue. My son was not circumcised as a baby. We didn't have any problem until he turned 5. Then, in the middle of the night one night, he woke up screaming bloody murder. I ran in to his room and his foreskin was stuck back. He had developed paraphimosis, where the foreskin is pulled back and for some reason gets stuck behind the head of the penis. It cuts off circulation to the head of the penis and causes excruciating pain. I have never seen him in so much pain and he's a pretty tough kid. I tried putting him in an oatmeal bath to get the swelling to go down enough to push it back, no luck. We went through everything google turned up and it just wouldn't go back. I had to sleep in his bed, well not sleep, stay awake and hold the covers up so they didn't touch it. He woke up every 20 minutes crying. It was, to this day, the worst night of my life. I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy and having to watch my child go through it broke my heart. I took him to his doctor the next day. She was able to get it pushed back though it was extremely painful for Matt. I asked her what she thought had happened because he had been fine before he went to bed. She said that she thinks that he was just doing what little boys do and playing with it. He probably accidentally pulled it a little too far back and it got stuck. She advised having him circumcised since once it happens, it is more likely to happen again. We had him circumcised and it was a painful recovery. All I could think about over those two weeks was if I had just done this when he was a baby, he would have no memory of it at all. Needless to say, after that experience, if this baby is a boy, he will be circumcised while we are still at the hospital. I'm not saying that everyone should agree with me on this, I know that's impossible. But like I said, just some food for thought.


----------



## Feanorous

Does anyone know how I can add a ticker to my signature?
Whenever I try it just shows up like code...grr!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh, that's terrible Britt. Poor guy. I hope he's doing better now. They're finding now that simply applying a steroid cream to the foreskin helps successfully treat conditions like that. Most boys his age aren't supposed to be retractable, so I can see where your doctor said he went "too far". Gosh, I can't imagine what he went through, but understandable why you'd choose circumcision this time.

My first son didn't have any complications with his, but my youngest son developed buried penis, and 7 months after the circumcision, he was hospitalized for severe meatal stenosis, where scar tissue grows over the urinary opening. He literally couldn't urinate. It was painful for him and he couldn't completely empty his bladder. The pressure from a constantly full bladder put pressure on his bowels so he couldn't have a bowel movement, and the constipation put pressure on his stomach, and he wouldn't eat. He ended up losing weight in just a months time and was finally admitted to the hospital for a week on IV antibiotics when they found he had a penile infection, kidney infection, kidney damage...VCUGs and ultrasounds revealed he also has duplex kidney (3 kidneys) that had put him at a higher risk for kidney damage. He had to go through blood tests every day, and they could only thread a 24-week preemie catheter through the urinary opening. He was 7 months old.

Once the infections cleared, they released him but he has to be followed by urology and nephrology for his kidneys and to watch for this complication to flare again. He will have to have surgery to correct the stenosis. They didn't do it during the hospital stay because they were afraid that they would open him too much, and then he'd require a third surgery to close it again, so they're waiting until he's 3 unless he has more health complications.

With Chase's case, though, he has no medical need to be circumcised and with no one listening to Chase, bring torn from his mother, having this forced on him, his mother being coerced into consenting by being threatened with jailtime...it's a heartbreaking circus.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Feanourous...click on anyone's ticker in their signature and follow the steps to create one. Then copy the BBCode/Forum Code on the ticker page, and paste it into your signature. The Edit Signature tab can be found on the User CP page.


----------



## writingislove

Feanorous, make sure you're using the code that's made especially for message boards. If you're using the HTML code I don't think it will work. Usually with the tickers they give you both options for the code.


----------



## ajarvis

My son pulled his too far back too once (he was 4 almost 5). He calls it the day he turned his penis inside out lol. He doesn't play with it quite so much anymore. But by the time we got to the hospital it had fixed itself and it hasn't happened again. I also don't have to say "stop playing with your penis at the dinner table" anymore :D

feanorous it's the "bbcode" I believe you need to make it work properly!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That made me giggle a bit, jarvis! My 6 year old is fascinated by his, my 11 month old hasn't discovered his yet...probably because it's always hidden.


----------



## daniyaaq

ajarvis said:


> My son pulled his too far back too once (he was 4 almost 5). He calls it the day he turned his penis inside out lol. He doesn't play with it quite so much anymore. But by the time we got to the hospital it had fixed itself and it hasn't happened again. I also don't have to say "stop playing with your penis at the dinner table" anymore :D
> 
> feanorous it's the "bbcode" I believe you need to make it work properly!

Haha that made me laugh, I can imagine the conversation during dinner.


----------



## ajarvis

So much penis talk I have 2 boys and 4 nephews. Oldest being mine - 8 down to 3. Boys are weird :p


----------



## sausages

Phew! I have finally caught on on the whole thread right from the beginning. :)I also love the name Februbabies. ;)

rollachick, i love your names. I have a Korben! :)

Mummy1506, yes i remember you too. Really pleased we are both here! 

Feanorous, I am so sorry for your friends loss. I have lost two babies late on so I know how they feel. Basically they're going to be upset because you are going to have what they want. When you have lost a baby it feels like everyone else can get pregnant easily and their babies are always healthy and it's almost like a bitterness. It's not intentional, but that's how I felt at least. I used to help myself by imagining that all the pregnant ladies I saw could have had losses or fertility struggles - it made it easier for me to bear. All I mean by that is perhaps tell her how much you wanted this baby, how you tried for it and if you had losses tell her. Above all call her lost baby by his/her name and say something like, "I know you are hurting from loosing (name), so I will let you decide when to talk about my pregnancy or not, when to see me or not." Depending on how she feels she may not even want to see you much, especially as you get bigger and maybe when you rbaby is a newborn. It's awful, but you go into self-preservation mode. Please don't judge her for that. And, the most important thing of all - bigger than anything else. Do not call your baby by her angel baby's name. Not even the middle name. You may think it's pretty obvious and you probably do since you're already sensitive enough to be asking for advice, but I have known it happen. I have had friends in support groups devestated because their sister in law / friend / whatever decided to use their angel baby's name. This is THE WORST thing you can do. Our lost babies pretty much only have their names. We have memories, a few photos and their names. That's it. My friend's sister called her baby by my second angel baby's name. I don't know her, so I don;t know if she knew that was her name or not. But, when I see her and I hear everyone around call her daughter by my angel daughter's name it kills me. 

About the age gaps thing - DS who is my youngest will be 5 and a half when this new baby arrives. I will have JUST got used to having time to clean the house and things while both of them are in school... lol! But that's how we planned it, so i can't complain. 

I've only told DH and my best friend. No one else yet. I will wait as long as humanly possible to tell mum cause she's a natural worrier. With us loosing two pregnancies the best thing I can do for her is minimise the time she has to worry about me. Plus, she has told me in no uncertain terms that I am not allowed to get pregnant again! Then I also have a friend who has secondary infertility. She has a gorgeous 5 year old son, but has been struggling for years to conceive again and had two failed IVF attempts. I know she will be happy for me, but I just don't want to hurt her. :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I grew up the only girl with 3 brothers and have two sons. I agree, boys are weird. But you gotta love them too.


----------



## Disneymom1129

ajarvis said:


> I find it very odd a dr would co-relate orgasm and miscarriage unless you're on bed rest for no sex. Orgasm all pregnancy can cause cramps, and contractions. But just mild unless there's an underlying issue.

Yeah, everything I've read has basically said that it won't cause you to miscarry unless the pregnancy was meant to end up in miscarriage anyway. But I'll still err on the side of caution :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm gonna wait again until after I see a heartbeat.


----------



## sausages

I remember my belly getting rock hard after an orgasm wth my last pregnancies. I would use that so that I could more easily feel my fundus! Lol!


----------



## emrhian91

According to the due date calculator I'm due 15th Feb :)


----------



## Feanorous

emrhian91 said:


> According to the due date calculator I'm due 15th Feb :)

Whoop, welcome! :)


----------



## emrhian91

Thank you!! :) 
I'm terrified lol but excited :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome em!! I'll add you to the front page!


----------



## Feanorous

Thanks everyone, signature is now sorted! :)

Sausages - thank you for all of the advice, I really do appreciate it. I see her quite often and we talk about her angel baby a lot by her name.
I was wondering whether to write her a lovely letter to read at home and process it in her own time. 
I have had a MMC at 10 wks so she knows I am quite sensitive to her feelings and would never want to hurt her. She has an amazing attitude - outwardly at least. I know they are trying again so I can only hope they are not far behind with their own BFP.

xxx


----------



## Feanorous

emrhian91 said:


> Thank you!! :)
> I'm terrified lol but excited :)

Is this your first baby?
x


----------



## emrhian91

Feanorous said:


> emrhian91 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!! :)
> I'm terrified lol but excited :)
> 
> Is this your first baby?
> xClick to expand...

Yep! :) my first!


----------



## emrhian91

Could someone do me a favour ? 

I can't get onto my laptop to make one of those things for my signature, could someone make me one and send me the code, if anyone has time? 
It would be very appreciated! 
I can't find out how to do it on my phone :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

emrhian, would you prefer a development tracker one, or a fruit size tracker?


----------



## emrhian91

BrandiCanucks said:


> emrhian, would you prefer a development tracker one, or a fruit size tracker?

I just replied to your PM... 
Thank you so much :)


----------



## emrhian91

Does my fancy new ticker work? :)


----------



## mitchnorm

emrhian91 said:


> Does my fancy new ticker work? :)

Yep looks good :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yup, it does! :thumbup:


----------



## emrhian91

Yay!! Thanks :) 

I'm 23, but can be so bad with technology sometimes hahaha 
(Can I blame baby brain yet? Or not? Lol)


----------



## Hotbell312

Hi,
I'll join too, lil bean is due February 14 th.


----------



## mitchnorm

emrhian91 said:


> Yay!! Thanks :)
> 
> I'm 23, but can be so bad with technology sometimes hahaha
> (Can I blame baby brain yet? Or not? Lol)

I totally would :haha:

I am soooooooo tired today I can hardly keep my eyes open....my lids feel weighed down :wacko:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome HotBell!


----------



## emrhian91

mitchnorm said:


> emrhian91 said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! Thanks :)
> 
> I'm 23, but can be so bad with technology sometimes hahaha
> (Can I blame baby brain yet? Or not? Lol)
> 
> I totally would :haha:
> 
> I am soooooooo tired today I can hardly keep my eyes open....my lids feel weighed down :wacko:Click to expand...

I don't feel all that tired... Yet! Haha 

I just feel like I have period pain cramps.. :(


----------



## Mom2sam

hi can i join plz i got my bfp on the 5th June at 10dpo been testing ever since & got great progression so confirmed at docs & they confirmed it's a viable pregnancy. (had a chemical last cycle where i got a bfp 10dpo & 11dpo but fainter by 12dpo & bfn 13dpo af came) 
still testing because i have loads of tests & 19dpo today all tests 5 different brands the lines are either darker than control line now or equally dark :wohoo: 

waiting for first midwife appointment to come through the post 

edd going by ovulation is Feb 16th 

this will be #2 but my third pregnancy with a ds who is now 8 & a loss in 2013 

i suffer from hyperemsis gravadium in pregnancy & it's at the extreme end of it which usually starts bang on 6 weeks 

congrats to everyone & wishing everyone a very happy & healthy 9 months


----------



## SunshineSam

Hey :hugs:
Can I join you Ladies on this thread :flower:

Due 2nd Febuary 2016 - :cloud9:


----------



## Nola0841

BrittRashel said:


> Still two pages behind but some food for thought on the circumcision issue. My son was not circumcised as a baby. We didn't have any problem until he turned 5. Then, in the middle of the night one night, he woke up screaming bloody murder. I ran in to his room and his foreskin was stuck back. He had developed paraphimosis, where the foreskin is pulled back and for some reason gets stuck behind the head of the penis. It cuts off circulation to the head of the penis and causes excruciating pain. I have never seen him in so much pain and he's a pretty tough kid. I tried putting him in an oatmeal bath to get the swelling to go down enough to push it back, no luck. We went through everything google turned up and it just wouldn't go back. I had to sleep in his bed, well not sleep, stay awake and hold the covers up so they didn't touch it. He woke up every 20 minutes crying. It was, to this day, the worst night of my life. I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy and having to watch my child go through it broke my heart. I took him to his doctor the next day. She was able to get it pushed back though it was extremely painful for Matt. I asked her what she thought had happened because he had been fine before he went to bed. She said that she thinks that he was just doing what little boys do and playing with it. He probably accidentally pulled it a little too far back and it got stuck. She advised having him circumcised since once it happens, it is more likely to happen again. We had him circumcised and it was a painful recovery. All I could think about over those two weeks was if I had just done this when he was a baby, he would have no memory of it at all. Needless to say, after that experience, if this baby is a boy, he will be circumcised while we are still at the hospital. I'm not saying that everyone should agree with me on this, I know that's impossible. But like I said, just some food for thought.

Thank you for writing this. I always question if I made the right decision to circumcise my son. I didn't agree that he needed a surgery when it wasn't medically necessary, but my husband really wanted him to be. My husband's brother didn't get circumcised until he was 14 and it was very painful. My MIL also works in a urology clinic and sees a lot of older uncircumcised men with lots of issues so my husband was 100% for it. I took my son to the appointment and couldn't stop crying when I was signing the paperwork. If we have another boy my husband is taking him this time. It was really hard, but it was over with within 10 minutes and he wasn't even crying when they gave him back to me.


----------



## Mom2sam

symptoms so far are cramping lots of twinges & super tired had 3 naps today & i also have been super hot & sweaty since yesterday, feel like i'm coming down with a fever but i usually get that at this point nausea hasn't kicked in yet but my symptoms hit hard at nearly 6 week mark & then i'm vomiting upto 50x a day cant eat or drink within days of it starting & end up in hospital so i have a few days to enjoy the pregnancy till then


----------



## Nola0841

Sorry about your son Brandi. That sounds so awful. Now I'm back to being conflicted about circumcision lol


----------



## Hotbell312

Just made my first ticker. Testing it out :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Mom2sam said:


> symptoms so far are cramping lots of twinges & super tired had 3 naps today & i also have been super hot & sweaty since yesterday, feel like i'm coming down with a fever but i usually get that at this point nausea hasn't kicked in yet but my symptoms hit hard at nearly 6 week mark & then i'm vomiting upto 50x a day cant eat or drink within days of it starting & end up in hospital so i have a few days to enjoy the pregnancy till then

Hope it doesn't hit as bad this time mom2sam.....

I also had previous chemicals with a couple of bfps then AF hit late so I too having been peeing on sticks everyday to watch very very very dark lines ha ha


----------



## Nola0841

I'm still peeing on sticks almost everyday too with IC, and I'm still taking my temperature to make sure it's staying high


----------



## mitchnorm

Nola0841 said:


> I'm still peeing on sticks almost everyday too with IC, and I'm still taking my temperature to make sure it's staying high

Nola....has your hubby not guessed anything yet?


----------



## Feanorous

Hotbell312 said:


> Hi,
> I'll join too, lil bean is due February 14 th.

Welcome! How exciting:)


----------



## Jules8

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well. :) I had two good positives yesterday and today.I will have blood test confirmation on Monday. Should be due around February 18th..give or take a few days.

I'm super nervous as this has been a crazy road and still can't believe it! I think it will hit when I get my blood results on Monday.

My symptoms are sore bbs, some light cramping, and woke up so hungry I felt nauseous. I also haven't sleep well the past 2 nights due to not being able to get comfortable.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome to all the new ladies!

Updating the front page, I realized we only have one more week of February left to fill, and the March babies will start making their ways into their Mommies' uteri lmao..I have no idea if that's even a word.

Crazy to think about!


----------



## mitchnorm

Jules8 said:


> Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well. :) I had two good positives yesterday and today.I will have blood test confirmation on Monday. Should be due around February 18th..give or take a few days.
> 
> I'm super nervous as this has been a crazy road and still can't believe it! I think it will hit when I get my blood results on Monday.
> 
> My symptoms are sore bbs, some light cramping, and woke up so hungry I felt nauseous. I also haven't sleep well the past 2 nights due to not being able to get comfortable.

Welcome and congratulations x


----------



## writingislove

emrhian91 said:


> I don't feel all that tired... Yet! Haha
> 
> I just feel like I have period pain cramps.. :(

The fatigue just hit me today like a ton of bricks. Before today, nothing. Woke up this morning after my normal amount of sleep and felt like I'd slept only an hour. I've taken a nap already (never nap, ever) and could probably sleep all day if I didn't have plans!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I just got notice that my internet is gonna be down for a few days starting tonight. Any new Mommas who join, I promise to add you to the front page as soon as I get it back.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Jules8 said:


> Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well. :) I had two good positives yesterday and today.I will have blood test confirmation on Monday. Should be due around February 18th..give or take a few days.
> 
> I'm super nervous as this has been a crazy road and still can't believe it! I think it will hit when I get my blood results on Monday.
> 
> My symptoms are sore bbs, some light cramping, and woke up so hungry I felt nauseous. I also haven't sleep well the past 2 nights due to not being able to get comfortable.

Welcome! We're due date buddies! I've got the same symptoms, minus the sleep issue. I've honestly never slept better than I have the past few nights lol. Just been so exhausted.


----------



## emrhian91

writingislove said:


> emrhian91 said:
> 
> 
> I don't feel all that tired... Yet! Haha
> 
> I just feel like I have period pain cramps.. :(
> 
> The fatigue just hit me today like a ton of bricks. Before today, nothing. Woke up this morning after my normal amount of sleep and felt like I'd slept only an hour. I've taken a nap already (never nap, ever) and could probably sleep all day if I didn't have plans!Click to expand...

I never nap either, so if I get like that, it'll be noticeable straight away haha. 

As the night goes on I'm starting to feel quite sick ... I hope morning sickness isn't starting!!


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome to the new ladies!! So excited for February :)

Brandi I love it when new months start. Can't wait for the March mommies to start filling the board :D

I had a nap this morning. UNHEARD of for me. Woke up an hour later totally surprised. Still feel a little tired even. Hello fatigue!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I slept in this morning by an hour and a half and needed an nap two hours later. Still haven't gotten it.


----------



## daniyaaq

So many new mummies yay!! 

All that boy talk is scaring some of us, I feel so silly. 

Just woke up feeling blah today, don't even know how to describe how I feel.


----------



## BrittRashel

I just woke up from a nap. It was amazing. :smug: I love getting to use the pregnant card. "Oh honey, I am just so exhausted. You know, making the baby and all. Watch the kid so I can sleep please." :)

Brandi, I am so sorry that happened! It's so hard when the choice that we make as parents when our kids are babies effect them in a negative way. It makes you extremely wary against making that decision again for the next one. 

Nola, I think we can all agree that there are risks on both sides. Paraphimosis is a very rare condition. Like others have said, it can sometimes be worked through without having to resort to circumcision. With Matt's severity though, his doctor and a urologist both agreed that it was best to go ahead and circumcise. Then you have really scary cases like with Brandi's son where they had really awful complications from the surgery. The odds of this happening are also slim but they do happen and it's devastating when they do. I think the bottom line is that no matter what you end up deciding for your child, it will probably be fine. You are just dealing with two cases on the extreme ends of the spectrum. :)

Don't worry, Daniy! Boys are fun. I love having a little boy. They create some of the best stories!! One time, I was at my dad's house and I was about to give Matt a bath after we went swimming. He was about 3. He was sitting cross legged, butt naked, on the bathroom floor while the water was filling up. I was talking to my dad and I turned around to find Matt playing with his penis. He stopped, looked at me, pointed "it" at me with his fingers and said "pew pew!!" like a gun. :rofl: I almost fell over I was laughing so hard!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yup! Boys are weird and boys are awesome too, lol. Then there's girls..and when you get two Diva Princesses and you're all tomboy and into hockey, you find raising boys easier lol. Thank God I have a friend with three little girls to show me the ropes.

Like Britt said, both cases are very rare and you just have to research and then decide what you feel is in your child's best interest.

I found out there's a Facebook group too. I think posting the link here is against the forum rules but if you want to PM me, I'll give you the link to anyone who wants to join.


----------



## BrittRashel

Oh gosh, I think I would have the opposite problem Brandi! I am such a girly girl. I love my ridiculously high heels and dresses. I have to wear make up at all times and my hair is always typically done. So knowing my luck, if I have a girl, she will end up being a tomboy. 

One good pregnancy symptom that DH is loving is that my boobs are huge!! Unfortunately they are also tender so very little playing can be done but he's still happy. Silly men. 

My lack of severe symptoms are starting to freak me out. I'm solidly 6 weeks and still barely any nausea at all. Maybe a little if I get too hungry but that is it. My symptoms are so minor that I still don't feel pregnant yet.


----------



## ajarvis

oh yes the many things they do with their penises lol So much fun.

My niece is the only girl in our family so far my sister in law has many funny stories involving vaginas and vulvas now to go along with the penis and testicles :p


----------



## mrswichman

Hiii Can I join please??? Just found out I'm pregnant like 40min ago...should be due in February...just not sure what date exactly. Can I be put down for unknown??


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome and congrats mrswichman! For now you could just use an online calculator with your last LMP til you get an EDD from a dr/midwife?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sure this wichman!!!


----------



## mrswichman

My af's have been so crazy, I did not have one since August 2014, until taking vitex and having an AF on April 22nd. So could be very end of Jan to anytime in Feb.


----------



## ajarvis

ah! So you must be getting a dating u/s soon then?


----------



## mrswichman

I am hoping so, as soon as a I book the first initial appointment


----------



## daniyaaq

Brandi you just described my situation. im a bit of a tomboy completes with the short hair and basic jeans and Tshirts....my daughter on other hand is the girliest girl ever. when she was younger my mother used to complain about how im dressing her like me, once she started talking she started basically shopping for herself and i quickly learnt how to do her hair.

so i guess i can learn to deal with a boy.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm starting to get the Raising Diva Princesses thing down, thanks to my friend. They get their hair done every day, and dress in Justice, Gap, etc. My friend completely emptied my wardrobe and I LITERALLY just finished refilling it with new clothing. I spent $300 at Ardene's, Garage, Gap, etc and 3 days later, got a BFP. Figures.

The boys though, they're so simple to dress haha


----------



## dustergrl

Being a first-timer I'm really enjoying reading this thread! :)

Does anyone have any insight on midwife/homebirth vs OB? I'm kind of a hippie and leaning toward homebirth but want some stories from anyone who may have them. :)


----------



## CrazyMT

Hey! According to my LMP I am due February 11. This will be my 3rd. 

My youngest is 9. He is my handyman and tenderhearted little man. (Not circumcised and never had an issue.)

My oldest is almost 15. She is sweet...but AHHH teenage years!

I tried to get into the doctor's office today to POAS but they require an appointment with the doctor for that, so my appointment is Monday. My DD was born with a major heart defect so I am semi-high risk, just have to have an extra ultrasound to make sure the heart is developed properly. This one should be fun cause I found I also have a heart defect and cannot take anything that can alter my rhythm.

I think a whole of 3 people know that I am expecting. I plan to quietly tell my in laws tomorrow but they have to keep it a secret. The kids will find out later this week with a treasure hunt. I will tell my parents about the time I announce to everyone else. (Drama that happened lost them the privilege of being in the know before anyone else).

I have had little to no symptoms so far but I am sure the nausea and vomiting will be coming soon. With my DD I was sick 24/7. With my DS, I was really sick but not as bad. I had to be put on bed rest for a while with both. So, I am getting things done around the house while I can and getting some knitting and sewing together for when I can only lay on the couch or stay in bed.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had a midwife for my third and fourth pregnancies. The care was excellent and very patient centered for my third pregnancy, and the labour and birth went off without a hitch, and we were home 3 hours later.

So I planned a home water birth for my 4th, but things went wrong with my pregnancy and my midwives really slacked. I began measuring ahead at 28 weeks, didn't have a GD test done, they refused a late ultrasound when I had start and stop labour, saying I was just anxious. I kept saying it was a cord issue. My last ultrasound had been at 18 weeks.

They tried to send me home with swelling of my legs and a blood pressure of 120/80 when my normal is 80/60 and while in labour, my son's heartrate dropped to the 50's. They LEFT during the labour, and when my son's cord prolapsed, they didn't make it back in time for the delivery. I didn't see them until nearly 24 hours after my c-section.

I'm glad I didn't have a homebirth now because my son would have died. While I loved the care I had with my 3rd baby, the same midwives I had for her slacked with my son and almost cost him his life. I can't bring myself to go the midwife route, even though I HATE going the OB route. I have to weigh the risks and benefits, and since I only gave birth 11 months ago, I think it's safer for my to go the OB route and maybe possibly schedule a c-section.

But if you have no negative obstetrical history, I say go the midwife route. Just speak up for yourself and demand things if you think something is going wrong.


----------



## Nola0841

mitchnorm said:


> Nola0841 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still peeing on sticks almost everyday too with IC, and I'm still taking my temperature to make sure it's staying high
> 
> Nola....has your hubby not guessed anything yet?Click to expand...

Not yet! He's pretty obvious though. It also probably doesn't cross his mind that I might be because he wouldn't think I could keep the secret from him because he could never keep something this huge from me :)


----------



## daniyaaq

i dont know about a home birth, think i would be scared to do one though. with my 1st i started under care of a midwife but had threatened pre-term labour at around 32 so OB took over at our local hospital.

With birth, OB decided to induce at 38weeks because 'my stomach looked small" this was despite the fact that ultrasound and all other measurements, including the tape around my tummy measured on time. When i was induced, i suspect labour had already started, i was already dilated that morning when i got to hospital about 4cm, they broke my water and were going to do 2 drips an hour apart...about 20minutes after the first one was inserted...baby arrived...(while i was still waiting for OB to come


----------



## emrhian91

Asleep by 11pm last night (so not like me) and now it's 4am and I woke up for a wee and I'm wide awake.
Ahhhhhhhh :( 
I NEED SLEEP.


----------



## Nola0841

dustergrl said:


> Being a first-timer I'm really enjoying reading this thread! :)
> 
> Does anyone have any insight on midwife/homebirth vs OB? I'm kind of a hippie and leaning toward homebirth but want some stories from anyone who may have them. :)

I had an OB at first with my first but switched to a midwife mid way through pregnancy and had a homebirth. Loved every minute of it. That's the route I'm taking this time too. I'm pretty hippie myself


----------



## BrittRashel

Nola0841 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nola0841 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still peeing on sticks almost everyday too with IC, and I'm still taking my temperature to make sure it's staying high
> 
> Nola....has your hubby not guessed anything yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet! He's pretty obvious though. It also probably doesn't cross his mind that I might be because he wouldn't think I could keep the secret from him because he could never keep something this huge from me :)Click to expand...

See, I couldn't ever keep it from my husband. He knows my cycle better than I do. He would ask the day AF was due if I had started.


----------



## Nola0841

Haha not my husband. He doesn't pay attention to that kind of thing, it's so funny. He has no clue where I am in my cycle even though he KNOWS when I ovulated (Because I told him since we are trying). I'm sure he doesn't even realize that I never got a period this month, he never asked so I didn't even have to lie to keep my secret going.


----------



## dustergrl

BrandiCanucks said:


> I had a midwife for my third and fourth pregnancies. The care was excellent and very patient centered for my third pregnancy, and the labour and birth went off without a hitch, and we were home 3 hours later.
> 
> So I planned a home water birth for my 4th, but things went wrong with my pregnancy and my midwives really slacked. I began measuring ahead at 28 weeks, didn't have a GD test done, they refused a late ultrasound when I had start and stop labour, saying I was just anxious. I kept saying it was a cord issue. My last ultrasound had been at 18 weeks.
> 
> They tried to send me home with swelling of my legs and a blood pressure of 120/80 when my normal is 80/60 and while in labour, my son's heartrate dropped to the 50's. They LEFT during the labour, and when my son's cord prolapsed, they didn't make it back in time for the delivery. I didn't see them until nearly 24 hours after my c-section.
> 
> I'm glad I didn't have a homebirth now because my son would have died. While I loved the care I had with my 3rd baby, the same midwives I had for her slacked with my son and almost cost him his life. I can't bring myself to go the midwife route, even though I HATE going the OB route. I have to weigh the risks and benefits, and since I only gave birth 11 months ago, I think it's safer for my to go the OB route and maybe possibly schedule a c-section.
> 
> But if you have no negative obstetrical history, I say go the midwife route. Just speak up for yourself and demand things if you think something is going wrong.

Thanks- wow, I'm glad your son made it. How terrifying! The midwife I am considering comes highly recommended, and with a home birth I hope she wouldn't leave. If she does I would definitely be heading to the nearest emergency room...



daniyaaq said:


> i dont know about a home birth, think i would be scared to do one though. with my 1st i started under care of a midwife but had threatened pre-term labour at around 32 so OB took over at our local hospital.
> 
> With birth, OB decided to induce at 38weeks because 'my stomach looked small" this was despite the fact that ultrasound and all other measurements, including the tape around my tummy measured on time. When i was induced, i suspect labour had already started, i was already dilated that morning when i got to hospital about 4cm, they broke my water and were going to do 2 drips an hour apart...about 20minutes after the first one was inserted...baby arrived...(while i was still waiting for OB to come

It seems like that was a strange reason to induce with no further evidence it was necessary!


----------



## ajarvis

I would have a homebirth in a second. Two ob hospital births and not great experiences. But the fiance isn't comfortable so it'll either be in a birth center or hospital with midwife instead of OB. As little medical intervention as possible. I refuse to be induced for nonsense reasons, and I don't want to be stoned for this birth lol


----------



## Disneymom1129

I'm too chicken to ever do a home birth. I'm like the opposite of a hippie lol.


----------



## anti

While I wouldn't be comfortable having a home birth, in the UK if you're having an uncomplicated pregnancy and you're at low risk you automatically get midwife care. Unless it's twins or you have other complications it's always midwife care. I went into a birth unit with my daughter but there was meconium in her waters when they broke so I was transferred to a hospital labour ward for monitoring and in case of any complications. I pedeatrician had to be present when she was born to suction her lungs out but I still delivered with just the midwives. We had to be kept in overnight for monitoring to ensure there was no infections for either of us. I'm so glad that it's mainly midwife care here, it's treated as such a natural process. Things I've seen and heard about the U.S. Scares me a bit, it's all very clinical...


----------



## emrhian91

I don't even want to think about birth yet!!! Terrified!!


----------



## daniyaaq

emrhian91 said:


> I don't even want to think about birth yet!!! Terrified!!

I was like that with my first.


Afm looks like nausea is back in full force. Its been mild on and off today, then dinner got started, the smell was just awful I just wanted to stick my head in toilet. :( I really want this to be easy


----------



## emrhian91

Yeah I feel quite sick this morning. 
My cramping is worse than yesterday and it's worrying me because I don't know how much cramping is normal :(


----------



## sausages

Wow, this thread moves sooo quickly!! In previous pregnancies i have been part of a birth board where a whole forum was dedicated to a month, so we had an "our bellies" sticky at the top, one for due dates etc. Then we would all start separate posts about things - some were chat, some were questions about specific things. Am I the only one struggling to follow this format? I'm not used to it! Not that i'm complaining, i'm just struggling to keep up. 

I'm happy cause i got a positive digital today. I have had a ton of lines on lines on various sticks, but nothing brings it home like the words, "pregnant, 1-2" lol!

Also add me to the "quite comfortable" club. I felt nauseous yesterday for the first time. I thankfully didn't suffer any morning sickness with any of my last pregnancies, just a slight twinge of sickness when i got hungry and that's it. I am hoping for the same this time. 

I am so glad i don't have to make a decision about circumcision being in the UK. It's just routinely NOT done. I have researched it though after seeing similar discussions during my previous pregnancies and I know I would choose intact over cut anyway. The way i see it is the foreskin is there for a reason whether you believe God put it there or it evolved to be there. Point is, someone/something wiser put it there. Why mess with that?! Of course there could be problems later on, but there could be problems with having it removed. If it aint broke, don't fix it! If it breaks, get it fixed. It's the whole cut while newborn things that gets to me. I don't know if the video I watched was just intactivist scaremongering or whether it was a true representation, but it was awful to watch. The baby had no pain relief! And i know people say they won't remember it, but babies remember nothing. Kids remember nothing until they start getting to 3 or 4 years old, but we still enrich their life with positive experiences and protect them from bad. It still shapes their life, even if they can't remember. Plus, they need that skin! Not to be vulgar or anything, but DH doesn't need lotion to use his hand and his penis is very sensitive. I can only imagine that having that part exposed for life just numbs it a little. Plus it's the whole deciding for them thing. It is such a HUGE decision to make on someone's behalf. What if you get it wrong? At least if they're intact they can decide to have it done if they don't like it later on. There's no way to get that skin back on if they decide later on their want it back (anyone see that episode of friends, LMAO!!) That's just my view on it anyway.


----------



## sausages

Oh and I would have loved a home birth, i bet it's amazing! I would definitely say you need to be in very quick transfer distance to the hospital though. If the hospital is say, over 20-30 minutes away i wouldn't risk it. I would have died with my first baby if I hadn't been in the hospital when it all went wrong. Now, i don't have a choice because they have all been c-sections. It must be really awesome though. I love seeing photographs of people's home births.


----------



## sausages

If it's okay with everyone i'm working on some lovebugs graphics for us. I'm not amazing at it, but I do enjoy having a little play. We don't have to use it if people don't like it. I won't be offended. :)


----------



## daniyaaq

sausages said:


> If it's okay with everyone i'm working on some lovebugs graphics for us. I'm not amazing at it, but I do enjoy having a little play. We don't have to use it if people don't like it. I won't be offended. :)

Yay for graphics. Someone did ask before but guess non of us were confident enough to do it.

And yes this thrrad moves fast and can get hard to keep up if you miss a day or so. Every morning when I wake up there's about 4 pages to catch up on.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hey, congratulations to you all. May I join? I am due in the 1st February 2016. Xxx


----------



## daniyaaq

Welcome, welcome sailorsgirl.


----------



## sausages

Welcome sailors girl!!! And congratulations! :)


----------



## Linzalora

Welcome sailors girl!
Thank you ladies for sharing your experiences. It's great to have the "inside scoop." Especially for us first-timers.
I'm so overwhelmed today. I've been on a pretty strict primal diet, but I ate a heaping bowl of fettuccine Alfredo today... (Processed grains are 100% no-no.) I feel pretty wretched and guilty. I have PCOS, and I was shocked when I found out I was pregnant after 9 years of trying. Now I'm terrified that a misstep will undo everything in a blink.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

sausages said:


> If it's okay with everyone i'm working on some lovebugs graphics for us. I'm not amazing at it, but I do enjoy having a little play. We don't have to use it if people don't like it. I won't be offended. :)

That would be great!



sailorsgirl said:


> Hey, congratulations to you all. May I join? I am due in the 1st February 2016. Xxx

Welcome to the group!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Morning from central U.S. (well kinda central kinda eastern lol. I say central since that's our time zone)

I hope everyone's weekend is going well.

For the most part still symptom free. I've only thrown up twice.. and both times it was after eating something with onions.. so for now.. NO ONIONS. I do have bouts throughout the day where I pee every 30 minutes and then there are other time I can go several hours. I did experience some heat related dizziness yesterday, but I treated myself to a scoop of ice cream to cool my body down and was fine after that. 
A friend of mine whom has 2 little ones (6 months and almost 2 years) gave me some advice last night that I love. She recommended with every paycheck to buy a pack of diapers and wipes. She started doing so in her second month with both kids and didn't have to buy diapers with her 1st until he was in size 4, and with her second she has yet to buy any. I think if we can financially swing it it'd be great to do this. 

I'm a little overwhelmed looking at cribs, strollers, high chairs, etc. But dh and I have a general idea of what we'd like.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I start stocking up on diapers from very early on. With my last baby, I had over 700 diapers of various sizes that I didn't have to buy diapers until he was 9 months old. I've already got 87 newborn diapers and 132 size 1's...thank God for buy and sell pages on Facebook who sell them much cheaper than in the store. A pack of 32 newborns would normally be $13.97 and I got 87 for $10.

I also stock up on organic baby food very early on. One of our grocery stores puts a bunch on clearance every few months so I go in and clear them out lol. Normally $0.67 a jar, and I pay $0.20.

I always buy the little stuff first and the big stuff second. I already got rid of my son's newborn clothes, so regardless of what I'm having, I have to buy clothes again, but I still have all the big stuff from when I had my son 11 months ago. The only big item I have to get this time around is a double stroller, and I have my heart set on the Uppababy Vista Double. I'll have to buy a new infant car seat and I'm set on the Peg Perego, which is compatible with the Vista...after all is said and done...buying the Vista, the second seat, the car seat, both sets of adapters, I'm looking at a total cost of close to $1500. Yikes!

If I'm having twins, then it's automatically going to be the Peg Perego Triplette stroller.


----------



## emrhian91

I'm too scared to start looking at things like that yet.. 
But I do want too haha


----------



## ajarvis

Yay Sausages! I was hoping someone would make a graphic soon. :)

Welcome Sailorsgirl and congratulations!!

I have a pack of newborns from my last pregnancy when I signed up for the free prenatals. Otherwise I won't start buying diapers until fall likely. Everything else I'll have alot given to me from my sister in law who had her last baby 2 years ago. Including playpen, bassinet, clothes if it's a girl lol. nursing pillow. Tons of stuff. I'm not there yet that I want to think about it. Just working my way through first tri lol


----------



## dustergrl

anti said:


> While I wouldn't be comfortable having a home birth, in the UK if you're having an uncomplicated pregnancy and you're at low risk you automatically get midwife care. Unless it's twins or you have other complications it's always midwife care. I went into a birth unit with my daughter but there was meconium in her waters when they broke so I was transferred to a hospital labour ward for monitoring and in case of any complications. I pedeatrician had to be present when she was born to suction her lungs out but I still delivered with just the midwives. We had to be kept in overnight for monitoring to ensure there was no infections for either of us. I'm so glad that it's mainly midwife care here, it's treated as such a natural process. Things I've seen and heard about the U.S. Scares me a bit, it's all very clinical...

It is very clinical. I have a hard time fighting against the person who should know best and who I trust, and I feel like I would be much more comfortable trusting a midwife. Then again, if I stick with my OB, bip would be born at the same hospital DH and I were both born at.

Thank you everyone for your insight. I know it seems early, but it is definitely something I want to be prepared for. I personally need a lot of time to build trust, so I want this journey to be with (ideally) the same provider the whole time. I do live within 15-20 minutes of the nearest hospital, which also does have a birthing center, so thanks to you who also mentioned the idea of having close emergency care if necessary. I may also consider a midwife's office/clinic.

Welcome sailorsgirl!


----------



## writingislove

FL, I had thought about doing that as well! I haven't bought anything yet, but my scan is next week so I'm thinking I'll stop at the store afterward and buy something to celebrate.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm trying to get the same OB that I did my c-section. She's very pro-VBAC if I decided to go that route and not one to automatically jump into a c-section. She gave me 4 hours after the first heart rate drop with my son, said she had to prep me for one but hoped she didn't need to do one. She's not the type that wants to do the cut, and she made me feel very comfortable for the whole 24 hours that I was under her care.


----------



## emrhian91

So, I just ran up the stairs and nearly threw up. Nice :(


----------



## sausages

Okay, so here's what I have. If anyone has suggestions on how to change it that's fine just let me know. I thought it would be cute if later on after the 20 week scan we could have ones that say "My lovebug is a..." with a pink or blue theme?

https://i58.tinypic.com/2j1mkv5.png


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That looks super cute!

I know the September 2015 babies have three of those..it's all the same graphic but the colour of the baby is pink, blue, or green.


----------



## mitchnorm

Well if we have another girl we are pretty much sorted for clothes and bits. 

Only things I want/need to buy new are a Moses basket, New video monitor and a newborn carrier.....didn't really start carrying my daughter til about 3-4 months but smreckon I will need to and like to start earlier this time. Perhaps a Close caboo as I have heard good things


----------



## mitchnorm

sausages said:


> Okay, so here's what I have. If anyone has suggestions on how to change it that's fine just let me know. I thought it would be cute if later on after the 20 week scan we could have ones that say "My lovebug is a..." with a pink or blue theme?
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/2j1mkv5.png

Love it!!!!

Emr sorry about puking. I feel queasy most the time but hoping to miss morning sickness as I did with my daughter.....was just on and off nauseous the for the first 8-10 weeks


----------



## dustergrl

sausages said:


> Okay, so here's what I have. If anyone has suggestions on how to change it that's fine just let me know. I thought it would be cute if later on after the 20 week scan we could have ones that say "My lovebug is a..." with a pink or blue theme?
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/2j1mkv5.png

Love it but I think I'm gonna be team green!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I went to Dairy Queen yesterday and ordered a Jurassic Shake Blizzard and OMG it was good...but when I was done, I was so nauseous. I also couldn't finish my lasagna the other night. So I'm really only getting nauseous with food (so far)


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah that's so cute! 
Ah dustergirl, team green! That's brill!

Think we will be finding out. We have with both of our previous babies. 

Xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I won't be finding out at the ultrasound. My friend is coming with me and she's going to find out, and then throw me a Gender Reveal party. Gonna be soooo hard for me to know someone else knows and I don't.


----------



## ksquared726

Hi ladies - I hope this doesn't hurt anyone's feelings, but I just started another thread for those of us who will be first-time mommies. I will still stay on here of course! But wanted to create a place for us first-timers so we can share our common thoughts, fears, symptoms of being pregnant for the first time (or if you've been pregnant before but baby grew wings before you met him/her).

Thanks, ladies!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ry-2016-anyone-want-join-me.html#post35655489


----------



## sausages

dustergrl said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so here's what I have. If anyone has suggestions on how to change it that's fine just let me know. I thought it would be cute if later on after the 20 week scan we could have ones that say "My lovebug is a..." with a pink or blue theme?
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/2j1mkv5.png
> 
> Love it but I think I'm gonna be team green!Click to expand...

What is team green? Is that the same as what I call team yellow? Keeping it a surprise? 

I'm not finding out so I'd need a "my love bug is a surprise" one :)


----------



## CAx3

sausages said:


> Okay, so here's what I have. If anyone has suggestions on how to change it that's fine just let me know. I thought it would be cute if later on after the 20 week scan we could have ones that say "My lovebug is a..." with a pink or blue theme?
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/2j1mkv5.png

This is amazing! Thanks!


----------



## dustergrl

sausages said:


> dustergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausages said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so here's what I have. If anyone has suggestions on how to change it that's fine just let me know. I thought it would be cute if later on after the 20 week scan we could have ones that say "My lovebug is a..." with a pink or blue theme?
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/2j1mkv5.png
> 
> Love it but I think I'm gonna be team green!Click to expand...
> 
> What is team green? Is that the same as what I call team yellow? Keeping it a surprise?
> 
> I'm not finding out so I'd need a "my love bug is a surprise" one :)Click to expand...


Yes it is. :) Actually, yellow probably suits my bip better because I want to do gray and yellow in the nursery...


And yes I'd join the first time mommies thread. Will stay here too of course- can't overlook the experiences others have to share!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Team Green is what we say in North America for a surprise


----------



## Nola0841

I'm doing a gender reveal party too. I did one with my first as well.

Love the graphic! It's super cute :)


----------



## Feanorous

That looks great sausages! Well done :)
We'll def be finding out at the scan. 

I am struggling a bit with the format of the thread too. It's great there is loads to catch up on but I find it really hard to remember who said what and the bits/who I want to reply to etc! 

I am still really early so don't expect much in the way of symptoms. I didn't get sickness with my daughter so fingers crossed it'll be the same this time too. 

To pass the time of first tri I thought it could be nice to get to know each other a bit better....maybe our ages, occupation, how we met OH, any interests etc? :)

xxx


----------



## sausages

Awesome, glad you guys like it :) I do quite like faffing with pretty images and things. :)

Ah, i get it now about the green/yellow thing. Well, i can easily make different colourways - just let me know what people want later on when it's time and i'll get on it. 

A getting to know you bit sounds good too. Do you mean like a little ten questions thing?

Oh, and the url for the graphic is [*IMG]https://i58.tinypic.com/2j1mkv5.png[/IMG*] Just take out the two * when you post it. :D


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Feanorous...as you're catching up, if there is something you want to reply to, click the MULTIQUOTE button on their comment. Do that for everyone you want to reply to. Then click on +POST REPLY just underneath the last post to the left, and that will gather all of the posts you want to reply to and quote them so you don't forget :thumbup:


----------



## sausages

^^^ OOOOHHH! I did not know that - thanks!!


----------



## ajarvis

Love the graphic!

Ooh a get to know you is great idea.

I'm 32, fiance is 31 - 32 in July. We met at work - telecommunications sales. I am currently unemployed looking for work so I can get my mat leave :)

Avid runner. I've been running for 16 years. Just did 7K this morning. It's my stress relief. I also play piano and enjoy reading.

I have two boys - oldest almost 9 (in July) youngest just turned 6. Their father and I are not together and haven't been for 6 years. I'm recently engaged - Dec. and we love spending our time in the mountains - which is also where he proposed. Not sure what else to tell :)


----------



## Mummy1506

Hey All, missed a lot on here as been stuck in bed with an abscess on my tooth, have been in so much pain! Worried with my temp getting high & low as know it won't be good for baby &#128546;. 

Hope it passes quickly as haven't really been able to eat for 2 days & starting to feel sick. 

Hope everyone else is doing well & welcome to the new ladies.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm Brandi, 29 from Ontario. I'm a single mom of 4. My oldest, Zoe, is 8 and has autism and microcephaly, and an undiagnosed neurometabolic disease. My second child, Isaiah, is 6, then there is Anberlin, who is named after my favourite band, and she is 4. My youngest is Asher and he will be 1 next month.

This is my 7th pregnancy. I had two miscarriages in between Zoe and Isaiah. They are 20 months apart, and this baby makes he/she and Asher 18 months, so slightly smaller gap.

I have conceived my last three children by at home insemination with donor sperm. I have used the same donor for all three of them. My older two were conceived with my ex-husband. I've always wanted a big family, and now I have my own personal hockey team...who will probably end up being better than the Leafs.


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm Emma, I'm 23 and live just outside Birmingham in the UK. My 2yo daughter (Phoebe) was conceived, like Brandi's children, using donor sperm. But I'm now with my OH (25) who I've known on/off since high school. This baby is a HUGE surprise but we're both incredibly excited!! :)


----------



## Feanorous

BrandiCanucks said:


> Feanorous...as you're catching up, if there is something you want to reply to, click the MULTIQUOTE button on their comment. Do that for everyone you want to reply to. Then click on +POST REPLY just underneath the last post to the left, and that will gather all of the posts you want to reply to and quote them so you don't forget :thumbup:

THANK YOU - that's a life changer lol. 



ajarvis said:


> Love the graphic!
> 
> Ooh a get to know you is great idea.
> 
> I'm 32, fiance is 31 - 32 in July. We met at work - telecommunications sales. I am currently unemployed looking for work so I can get my mat leave :)
> 
> Avid runner. I've been running for 16 years. Just did 7K this morning. It's my stress relief. I also play piano and enjoy reading.
> 
> I have two boys - oldest almost 9 (in July) youngest just turned 6. Their father and I are not together and haven't been for 6 years. I'm recently engaged - Dec. and we love spending our time in the mountains - which is also where he proposed. Not sure what else to tell :)

Yay! I am also 32, will be 33 by the time the new baby comes. My husband is 37. We've been together for 16 years! :happydance:
We are both from the same small town but moved to London for work.

I work full time 5 days a week as a retail buyer. I design pretty things like handbags, scarves, sunglasses, swimwear etc etc. I really love my job, but it does involve quite a bit of travel to the Far East & India about 4 times a year. That can hard with my daughter only being 2.5..

I love playing netball (not sure if you have this in the states?! It's a bit like basketball). I've been in the same team for 9 years and love those girls like family.
After this baby I really want to get super fit!!

xxx


----------



## Feanorous

I have conceived my last three children by at home insemination with donor sperm. I have used the same donor for all three of them. My older two were conceived with my ex-husband. I've always wanted a big family said:

> Wow that's amazing! You must be a busy busy lady.
> Hope you don't mind me asking, but how do you go about it with a sperm donor? Is it someone you know, or do you kinda...buy anonymous sperm from somewhere? Sorry, just really intrigued! :)
> 
> 
> 
> SpudsMama said:
> 
> 
> I'm Emma, I'm 23 and live just outside Birmingham in the UK. My 2yo daughter (Phoebe) was conceived, like Brandi's children, using donor sperm. But I'm now with my OH (25) who I've known on/off since high school. This baby is a HUGE surprise but we're both incredibly excited!! :)
> 
> Love the name Phoebe :)
> 
> xClick to expand...


----------



## sausages

I'm Sarah and i'm 34. I live with my DH of 8 years - we've been together 18. We are in North Yorkshire, UK. We have two children DD is 6 and DS is 4. We also have two angel babies - DS died at 2 days old in 2006 and DD was stillborn at 25 weeks in 2007. I work part time as a PA. We have two guinea pigs. :D

Oh and I'm into photography and reading, but don't get much time to do those now.


----------



## BrittRashel

Okay, I'm finally caught up. Is it weird that I'm a little jealous of all of those with morning sickness? I know I had it by now with my son but I have nothing with this little one. It's really weird. 

I love the graphic! Soo cute!! 

My coworker wants to throw me a gender reveal party so I will also find out via a cake too. I'm a tad nervous about going that route because I'm kind of hoping for a girl and I would hate to have a moment of disappointment if I find out it's a boy and someone snap a picture. She is insistent that she is doing it though so she says I need to suck it up. Not sure how I feel about that either but I'm such a people pleaser that I will probably let her do it, even if I don't really want to find out that way. 

Um, a little about me. One interesting fact about us, I'm 26 and and my husband is 44. We don't make much sense on paper but we make it work. We used to work together, which is how we met. We dated for 3 years before we got married. This is my second marriage. I got married the first time right out of high school to a not so great guy. He was in the army so we moved around a lot. It was a terrible marriage but I got my son out of it so I have no regrets. We divorced in 2010 after just under 3 years of marriage. I am currently a billing clerk at a logistics company. I don't really like my job but it's decent money so I put up with it. I love animals which is why I have 4 dogs. 

I used to be really into working out up until the last few weeks. I've been tired so I slacked off. I'm going to try to start getting up early in the morning to take my lab running before work. Try to get back on track. I love to read. It is my only remaining hobby besides exercise. I think that pretty much covers it. :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Love reading a bit about everyone :thumbup:

Well I may well be the oldest mummy here :haha:. I am a 'young' 42 just last month. This will be my second baby....my daughter is Mia born March 2012. Our March mama's thread is still the highest 'scoring' on BnB racking up 27000 posts for the pregnancy thread and 18000 for baby one which we transferred too. I was probably post average 20 times a day....we now keep in touch 4 years later through fb...they are my rocks. I love those ladies.

Anyway I have been with my hubby 7 years and married for 5. No other children from previous relationshi ps...I just wasn't ready. Still don't know if I am:happydance:am. 

I work as a product manager for a diagnostic company so anything you need to know about blood tests etc I'm your gal....I was previously a biomedical scientist. I live in Surrey UK.

If I am honest a bit sh*t scared of having next baby at 42. I had 3 chemical pregnancies in the last year...we tried for this one for 12 months after falling pregnant first time with Mia at 37


----------



## ajarvis

BrandiCanucks said:


> I'm Brandi, 29 from Ontario. I'm a single mom of 4. My oldest, Zoe, is 8 and has autism and microcephaly, and an undiagnosed neurometabolic disease. My second child, Isaiah, is 6, then there is Anberlin, who is named after my favourite band, and she is 4. My youngest is Asher and he will be 1 next month.
> 
> This is my 7th pregnancy. I had two miscarriages in between Zoe and Isaiah. They are 20 months apart, and this baby makes he/she and Asher 18 months, so slightly smaller gap.
> 
> I have conceived my last three children by at home insemination with donor sperm. I have used the same donor for all three of them. My older two were conceived with my ex-husband. I've always wanted a big family, and now I have my own personal hockey team...who will probably end up being better than the Leafs.

Curious how does at home insemination work?



Feanorous said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Feanorous...as you're catching up, if there is something you want to reply to, click the MULTIQUOTE button on their comment. Do that for everyone you want to reply to. Then click on +POST REPLY just underneath the last post to the left, and that will gather all of the posts you want to reply to and quote them so you don't forget :thumbup:
> 
> THANK YOU - that's a life changer lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> Love the graphic!
> 
> Ooh a get to know you is great idea.
> 
> I'm 32, fiance is 31 - 32 in July. We met at work - telecommunications sales. I am currently unemployed looking for work so I can get my mat leave :)
> 
> Avid runner. I've been running for 16 years. Just did 7K this morning. It's my stress relief. I also play piano and enjoy reading.
> 
> I have two boys - oldest almost 9 (in July) youngest just turned 6. Their father and I are not together and haven't been for 6 years. I'm recently engaged - Dec. and we love spending our time in the mountains - which is also where he proposed. Not sure what else to tell :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! I am also 32, will be 33 by the time the new baby comes. My husband is 37. We've been together for 16 years! :happydance:
> We are both from the same small town but moved to London for work.
> 
> I work full time 5 days a week as a retail buyer. I design pretty things like handbags, scarves, sunglasses, swimwear etc etc. I really love my job, but it does involve quite a bit of travel to the Far East & India about 4 times a year. That can hard with my daughter only being 2.5..
> 
> I love playing netball (not sure if you have this in the states?! It's a bit like basketball). I've been in the same team for 9 years and love those girls like family.
> After this baby I really want to get super fit!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Ah yes. Me too after this baby I want togo back to superfit. Beyond the half marathon running. Like overall fit and strong!



BrittRashel said:


> Okay, I'm finally caught up. Is it weird that I'm a little jealous of all of those with morning sickness? I know I had it by now with my son but I have nothing with this little one. It's really weird.
> 
> I love the graphic! Soo cute!!
> 
> My coworker wants to throw me a gender reveal party so I will also find out via a cake too. I'm a tad nervous about going that route because I'm kind of hoping for a girl and I would hate to have a moment of disappointment if I find out it's a boy and someone snap a picture. She is insistent that she is doing it though so she says I need to suck it up. Not sure how I feel about that either but I'm such a people pleaser that I will probably let her do it, even if I don't really want to find out that way.
> 
> Um, a little about me. One interesting fact about us, I'm 26 and and my husband is 44. We don't make much sense on paper but we make it work. We used to work together, which is how we met. We dated for 3 years before we got married. This is my second marriage. I got married the first time right out of high school to a not so great guy. He was in the army so we moved around a lot. It was a terrible marriage but I got my son out of it so I have no regrets. We divorced in 2010 after just under 3 years of marriage. I am currently a billing clerk at a logistics company. I don't really like my job but it's decent money so I put up with it. I love animals which is why I have 4 dogs.
> 
> I used to be really into working out up until the last few weeks. I've been tired so I slacked off. I'm going to try to start getting up early in the morning to take my lab running before work. Try to get back on track. I love to read. It is my only remaining hobby besides exercise. I think that pretty much covers it. :)

I am just getting back to my routine as of Friday. Two 5ks and 7k today. Also trying to do squats, pushups and a plank every day. Strong core etc. will help immensely down the road!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I'm Lisa, and I'll be 23 next weekend!! I have Emma, who will be five on the 19th, and Coltin just turned two on the 11th. This baby was a surprise for hubs and I but we are thrilled now! 

By the way... How does everyone feel about a kids intuition?! My daughter just said I'm having two babies, not one and they are both girls &#128514; no ms yet, some slight cramping and effing bronchitis! Lmao


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Feanorous said:


> Wow that's amazing! You must be a busy busy lady.
> Hope you don't mind me asking, but how do you go about it with a sperm donor? Is it someone you know, or do you kinda...buy anonymous sperm from somewhere? Sorry, just really intrigued! :)

Well, I started off googling Sperm Donor Classifieds and found him. We conceived my 4 year old and 11 month old on the first try, but this baby took a few tries.

He does his business into a cup, I suck it up with a medicine syringe, and expel the deposit as close to my cervix as possible, then do a little "self help" and let nature take its course.



SpudsMama said:


> I'm Emma, I'm 23 and live just outside Birmingham in the UK. My 2yo daughter (Phoebe) was conceived, like Brandi's children, using donor sperm. But I'm now with my OH (25) who I've known on/off since high school. This baby is a HUGE surprise but we're both incredibly excited!! :)

My family is from Erdington. They came to Canada in the 70's, but still have some of them left behind there.


----------



## anti

Hi! I love this getting to know each other thing... I'm Antoinette, I'm 26 and my OH is 41. We have a 3 year old daughter together, this will be our second child. He has a 16 year old son from a previous relationship who comes up to see us every 2 weeks. I have my own business and work from home. I make baby and toddler clothing and accessories, and adult underwear and cloth sanitary protection. Eco friendly products. 

I have 2 dogs and a few fish tanks. I'm originally from Zimbabwe but have lived in the UK for 9 years. My OH is from Ireland but has lived in the UK for 16 years.


----------



## thexfadingpat

Woah Im away from my computer one whole day and I miss so much.

Went to the fair with FI and some friends yesterday. It was fun, but I'm a bit said that I couldn't go on any rides. And when we got home I was exhausted and my back was hurting from walking around so much.

I'll join in on the about me thing:
My names Britney and I'm 23. My fiance is Mark and will be 25 this year. We've been together for 7.5 years and are getting married this upcoming September 26th. (So I will be around 17 weeks on my wedding day). We live in Manitoba, Canada. FI works in electrical wholesale and I'm just currently working customer service at Walmart. Though I have my Health Care Aid certificate and am trying to get into a hospital. And this will be our first baby. We're both nervous but extremely excited.
Oh, I forgot to add that we have 3 cat fur babies. :)


----------



## dustergrl

I'm Megan; this is my first pregnancy. DH and I met through a mutual friend almost exactly 9 years ago. The 4th of July (Independence Day) 2006 was our first "date" as the mutual friends who were supposed to go with us backed out. We were married 6 years later on July 7, 2012 at a park near our home (also during one of the hottest summers I can remember). We had been having a drought, and the day we got married the heat broke and it sprinkled.

So summer seems to be the time in our lives when we hit the big milestones! It's nice for me, as I am a teacher.

DH and I also just moved in March from a small ranch home on a half acre to a 10-acre plot of land with a farmhouse. Since moving in, we have put in 75 grape vines and posts for trellis wire. We also have a menagerie of animals: a dog, a cat, 2 rabbits, and 15 chickens (who are not of laying age yet). I would have to say my favorite things to do include gardening and taking care of the animals. :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

foru...my son woke up in the middle of the night screaming "No baby, No baby" and I started contractions 10 minutes later. My daughter was born just under 5 hours after that. This was in 2011.

My instinct has never been wrong and walking through Babies R Us, I was attracted to both blue and pink, and then a few days later, my daughter coloured a picture of a butterfly and added a pink butterfly and a blue butterfly into the mother butterfly's tummy. So I'll find out soon.


----------



## Jules8

I love reading all of your stories! :)

I'm Julie and I'm 27. I live in Lancaster, PA in the US (pretty much known for the Amish community) with my husband and two cats. I went to school for Elementary Ed., but am currently a supervisor in a home for Autistic adults...I absolutely love it. My husband (33) and I have been together for 5 years, married for 2 years in September. We were ntnp for about 3 years then in September began TTC. Found out I have PCOS in March so we decided to see a fertility doctor. This was my first month on Femara and got my BFP at 11dpo. We are shocked it worked so fast , but soooo excited. :)


----------



## emrhian91

I'm 23, OH 22, we live in Wolverhampton but get the keys to our house in Wales on the 3rd July. :) exciting :)


----------



## sailorsgirl

Wow love these getting to know you posts.

I am 27 and married to my sailor. He is in the Royal Navy. We live on the south coast of England with our two children, Isla, 3 and Cohen, 2. 
I am a stay at home mum but I am also starting a photography business (slow time) ready to go into photography full time once our youngest starts school. Or rather once the next baby starts school.
My husband and I have been married for 4 years and together for almost 9! We met at school when we were 13 but after dating for a few months, we split, dated other people and remained friends. We got back together when I was 18. 
We have been trying for this baby since 2013 but we suffered a MC in December 2013 and a MMC in May 2014. Keeping everything crossed that this is our time. We got our bfp on the anniversary of the loss of our angel. 

Xx


----------



## writingislove

I'm Hope and I'm 29, and this is also my first pregnancy. DH and I met in 2008 at a bar--classy, huh? But actually, we were introduced to each other there by a mutual friend. We got married in August of 2012 and we started TTC in August of 2014. We live in Idaho where I'm a technical writer and DH is a fire engine electrician, and we have three furbabies (two cats and a boxer/border collie mix).


----------



## sausages

sailorsgirl said:


> Wow love these getting to know you posts.
> 
> I am 27 and married to my sailor. He is in the Royal Navy. We live on the south coast of England with our two children, Isla, 3 and Cohen, 2.
> I am a stay at home mum but I am also starting a photography business (slow time) ready to go into photography full time once our youngest starts school. Or rather once the next baby starts school.
> My husband and I have been married for 4 years and together for almost 9! We met at school when we were 13 but after dating for a few months, we split, dated other people and remained friends. We got back together when I was 18.
> We have been trying for this baby since 2013 but we suffered a MC in December 2013 and a MMC in May 2014. Keeping everything crossed that this is our time. We got our bfp on the anniversary of the loss of our angel.
> 
> Xx

What sort of photography do you do? I almost started a business last year, I was starting to take on more and more portfolio shoots - weddings and portraits. But then my Dad got seriously ill and ended up passing away so I haven't picked it back up. Plus, when I really think about it I don't want to work every weekend and weddings are all summer, all weekend. I do love it though!! :)


----------



## Cherr

Nice to read a little about everybody!

I am 27 years old, hubby is also 27, we live in British Columbia, Canada and have been together for 10 years (since grade 12).. married for 4 years this July!... we have a 15 month old daughter that took 6 years to conceive... this baby took two months (go figure!)... We have 2 dogs, 2 cats, a chinchilla and a turtle and love spending time with family and friends :)


----------



## emrhian91

Cherr said:


> Nice to read a little about everybody!
> 
> I am 27 years old, hubby is also 27, we live in British Columbia, Canada and have been together for 10 years (since grade 12).. married for 4 years this July!... we have a 15 month old daughter that took 6 years to conceive... this baby took two months (go figure!)... We have 2 dogs, 2 cats, a chinchilla and a turtle and love spending time with family and friends :)

No idea how you manage all that!! 
I have a 10 week old puppy and she's such hard work!!! Hahaha. Hopefully by the time baby comes she'll have settled down and she'll take well to the baby. 

I've always wanted a chinchilla haha they're so cute!


----------



## atiekay

Hey gals! Havent replied since my first post. Sometimes I'm more of a reader than a chatter.:haha:Not a whole lot of symptoms here, just some cramping off and on. I'm 23, DH is 24. We've been together since my junior year of high school. This is our first and we are so excited/terrified!:wacko: We're thinking of telling our parents and siblings the week of Father's Day. That will be really early, but we have no idea what we're doing so I think we will enjoy the support.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Chinchillas rock!


----------



## mitchnorm

emrhian91 said:


> I'm 23, OH 22, we live in Wolverhampton but get the keys to our house in Wales on the 3rd July. :) exciting :)

My home town!!! Well nearest to where I grew up in Albrighton. I went to school in Wolves. Left there to go to uni in Portsmouth then stayed south, never moved back. Folks still live up that way....


----------



## emrhian91

mitchnorm said:


> emrhian91 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 23, OH 22, we live in Wolverhampton but get the keys to our house in Wales on the 3rd July. :) exciting :)
> 
> My home town!!! Well nearest to where I grew up in Albrighton. I went to school in Wolves. Left there to go to uni in Portsmouth then stayed south, never moved back. Folks still live up that way....Click to expand...

Haha ah no way, that's awesome:) 
I hate it here, in Bilston - can't wait to move!!


----------



## CAx3

Time to share my story! me: 30, DH:34, we met in 2010 while snowboarding at whistler. He prevented me from running into trees, and the rest is history. I relocated to California in 2011 for work, and he followed me a year after. We got married May 2014. We began TTC in January 2015. We were not successful until our honeymoon in Asia last month! 

I found out I have hyperthyroidism and we just bought our first home last wk - everything seems to be happening all at once.

Oh, and I am really really craving sushi and sashimi right now... Especially salmon and ikura.


----------



## mitchnorm

emrhian91 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emrhian91 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 23, OH 22, we live in Wolverhampton but get the keys to our house in Wales on the 3rd July. :) exciting :)
> 
> My home town!!! Well nearest to where I grew up in Albrighton. I went to school in Wolves. Left there to go to uni in Portsmouth then stayed south, never moved back. Folks still live up that way....Click to expand...
> 
> Haha ah no way, that's awesome:)
> I hate it here, in Bilston - can't wait to move!!Click to expand...

My dad worked in Bilston...know it very well...and it's market (if still there ha ha). Yeah good move to move x


----------



## FLArmyWife

Wow this is a hard thread to follow.. hopefully tomorrow I'll have more time to catch up


----------



## thexfadingpat

atiekay said:


> Hey gals! Havent replied since my first post. Sometimes I'm more of a reader than a chatter.:haha:Not a whole lot of symptoms here, just some cramping off and on. I'm 23, DH is 24. We've been together since my junior year of high school. This is our first and we are so excited/terrified!:wacko: *We're thinking of telling our parents and siblings the week of Father's Day. That will be really early, but we have no idea what we're doing so I think we will enjoy the support.*

We're thinking of telling our parents around Fathers Day as well.
I would like to tell me Mom first, which will probably be this week since I am going out for coffee with her. Then for both of our Dad's we are just thinking of getting them a "Grandpa" card for Fathers Day instead of just a "Dad" one. FI's parents are together, so when his Dad opens the card his Mom will be able to find out at the same time.
It will be very early for us as well, and we don't know what will or could happen, but I think I would like the support from people.


----------



## emrhian91

mitchnorm said:


> emrhian91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emrhian91 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 23, OH 22, we live in Wolverhampton but get the keys to our house in Wales on the 3rd July. :) exciting :)
> 
> My home town!!! Well nearest to where I grew up in Albrighton. I went to school in Wolves. Left there to go to uni in Portsmouth then stayed south, never moved back. Folks still live up that way....Click to expand...
> 
> Haha ah no way, that's awesome:)
> I hate it here, in Bilston - can't wait to move!!Click to expand...
> 
> My dad worked in Bilston...know it very well...and it's market (if still there ha ha). Yeah good move to move xClick to expand...

Yeah the market is still here! Haha


----------



## writingislove

thexfadingpat said:


> Then for both of our Dad's we are just thinking of getting them a "Grandpa" card for Fathers Day instead of just a "Dad" one.

This is what we're doing too. :thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

First belly pic, taken by my 6 year old. Hope to get a better one in the next few days lol
 



Attached Files:







5weeksSquish.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## emrhian91

the cramping I felt yesterday and today has stopped 
I hope that's normal and nothing to worry about :(


----------



## writingislove

Cramping has come and gone for me and some other women I've talked to as well, so don't worry. :)


----------



## daniyaaq

Pregnancy hates me :( im so sick 

I saw a nice little pic for our signature, haven't looked through all posts but can someone give me the url


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm cramping something nasty tonight.

Can we just skip to second trimester?


----------



## mrswichman

This acid reflux is driving me bonkers...last from bout 2 pm till whenever... >.<


----------



## ajarvis

I don't think the url has been posted yet. Maybe we can post it on page 1 Brandi?

So so so so tired tonight. Locked room - pirate theme lol, birthday dinner for my brother now to stay awake for game of thrones lol

oh and cramping stopping is definitely normal and you want it to :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yeah definitely. Just post the URL in the comments or PM it to me, sausages, and I'll add it to the front page


----------



## MrsB82

Just found this page! Pregnant with my third child, due date is February 15th. So nervous but so excited!!


----------



## BrittRashel

Cramping coming and going is perfectly normal. And yes, Brandi, I completely agree with just skipping to the second trimester!!


----------



## SpudsMama

emrhian91 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emrhian91 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 23, OH 22, we live in Wolverhampton but get the keys to our house in Wales on the 3rd July. :) exciting :)
> 
> My home town!!! Well nearest to where I grew up in Albrighton. I went to school in Wolves. Left there to go to uni in Portsmouth then stayed south, never moved back. Folks still live up that way....Click to expand...
> 
> Haha ah no way, that's awesome:)
> I hate it here, in Bilston - can't wait to move!!Click to expand...

Hahaha I'm in Darlaston and would LOVE to move away again! But I have family here who rely on me so I can't just yet. 

Ugh, morning sickness has kicked in this morning at 5+3. Haven't been looking forward to this bit :wacko:


----------



## dustergrl

BrandiCanucks said:


> I'm cramping something nasty tonight.
> 
> Can we just skip to second trimester?

My cramping has been terrible today too. Dull lower back pain right now too, with a retroverted uterus I'm thinking that's not out of the ordinary.

Good luck girls! So far the sickness hasn't hit me, fx it doesn't. I hope all of you that it has feel well soon!


----------



## mitchnorm

Up during the night peeing which never happened with daughter.....and lyjnv in bed feeling nauseous. Off on holidays today.....just Center Parcs til Friday so may or may not stop by too much . SIL and niece coming with us so going to have to confess to them as there shall be wine about in the evenjngs and talk of spa for which I can't use most of the facilities. Feeling a bit grotty and slow....fx no vomit:haha:


----------



## anti

The fatigue has definitely set in for me. I'm constantly tired. Felt a bit queezy yesterday but not enough to make me sick. I hope it stays away! I have a very strong feeling that this baby is a boy. I'm happy as long as baby is healthy but I'll be honest and say I'd prefer to have another girl. OH says it's a girl. I hope he's right! We are going to Ireland on the ferry next month to see my in laws... I'm dreading the ferry. It makes me sick at the best of times, being pregnant will be even worse!!!


----------



## Mondie

Hi All

Hope you are all doing ok, just Tito apologise in advance that this is a moany/self absorbed post!

I'm 6.3 weeks pregnant and for the last 4 days of so I've had this pressure feeling in my vagina. 

It's like something is stuck in there and if I pushed too hard something would come out.

I went to see my gp on Friday and I asked him about a prolapse off some sort which he thought I might have. Now I'm concerned that it's a problem with my cervix (he didn't check that). 

I feel silly running if the doctors every few days but I am worried. I also have pressure in my bottom which points to ectopic when you read about in online.

I have no bleeding at all, minimal pain. Sorry for moaning, hate the first trimester!


----------



## daniyaaq

Anti, I want the signature pic can you pass the url


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Another West Coast, USA girl here! After growing up in Seattle and living 8 years in Portland, DH and I recently moved back to his hometown in SE Washington State to be nearer family and friends.

I'm 31 and he's 32, and we have a 2.5 year-old girl named Summer. We've been together almost 10 years and next month is our 5 year wedding anniversary.

I work full time in the emergency room as a physician assistant (stress and chaos!) and DH is an insurance agent.

This next baby is very planned, but I'm still nervous. I had severe post-partum depression with my first, and those first few months were a bit traumatizing as a result. I'm hopefull that being a more experienced mom will help a lot this next time.

Oh and while we were all about being surprised last time, we do intend to find out the sex on this one!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mondie, don't feel like running to the doctor too much is a problem. If you feel something is wrong, it's better to go as many times as needed until you confirm that nothing is wrong.

How far along are you? The rectal pain could also be from a prolapse. Please go get seen again, even if you have to sit in emergency. I hope they get answers for you.



I had to go to bed earlier than I usually do last night. I'm normally an 11pm-1am type person, but despite sleeping in yesterday to 8am, I was done by 9:30 and gone at 10 lol. Now I'm up at 6:30am and ready for bed already.

I'm only getting bits of nausea here and there, if I eat something Squish doesn't like. I'm expecting nausea to hit full force next week or by 8 weeks at the latest. For now, I'll try and enjoy being mostly sick free.


----------



## emrhian91

I've got an appointment today at 5:40 with doctor because I'm concerned about a couple of things. 

I really wanna talk about it on here, but I worry about being judged .. Ahhh! :(

And I wouldn't know what section to make a post about it


----------



## anti

Emrhian none of us here will judge you, it's always better to talk about things. We're here to help and give advice not judge. Xx


----------



## atiekay

thexfadingpat said:


> atiekay said:
> 
> 
> Hey gals! Havent replied since my first post. Sometimes I'm more of a reader than a chatter.:haha:Not a whole lot of symptoms here, just some cramping off and on. I'm 23, DH is 24. We've been together since my junior year of high school. This is our first and we are so excited/terrified!:wacko: *We're thinking of telling our parents and siblings the week of Father's Day. That will be really early, but we have no idea what we're doing so I think we will enjoy the support.*
> 
> We're thinking of telling our parents around Fathers Day as well.
> I would like to tell me Mom first, which will probably be this week since I am going out for coffee with her. Then for both of our Dad's we are just thinking of getting them a "Grandpa" card for Fathers Day instead of just a "Dad" one. FI's parents are together, so when his Dad opens the card his Mom will be able to find out at the same time.
> It will be very early for us as well, and we don't know what will or could happen, but I think I would like the support from people.Click to expand...

So happy someone else is telling early too. I felt crazy!
We got onesies and baby blankets and we're going to give them to different family members as a gift. We're going on vacation with my family so this is the perfect time to catch everyone without it being suspicious.


----------



## daniyaaq

How is everyone today, boy has the morning sickness hit me, I have no appetite and just a sickly feeling. I could only stomach plain rice and yogurt today. Having a moment when I wish I could be put on the IV and not worry about eating at all


----------



## daniyaaq

emrhian91 said:


> I've got an appointment today at 5:40 with doctor because I'm concerned about a couple of things.
> 
> I really wanna talk about it on here, but I worry about being judged .. Ahhh! :(
> 
> And I wouldn't know what section to make a post about it

No one will judge you and its the whole reason for this forum and threads like these. For all you know we have all been through it


----------



## emrhian91

I posted it here; 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2319175-health-concern.html#post35660065


----------



## anti

I got my letter today for my booking in appointment... Next Monday, so in a weeks time. &#128515; hopefully I'll get my maternity notes then, or is it 12 weeks you get your notes? I can't remember. Not looking forward to the blood tests though.


----------



## daniyaaq

anti said:


> I got my letter today for my booking in appointment... Next Monday, so in a weeks time. &#128515; hopefully I'll get my maternity notes then, or is it 12 weeks you get your notes? I can't remember. Not looking forward to the blood tests though.

Are you afraid of needles like me. Every time I see a needle I want to run the opposite direction


----------



## SpudsMama

Yep, I'm dreading the blood tests too!! (I'm both needle AND blood phobic :dohh:)


----------



## ajarvis

Mondie that doesn't sound like something to ignore. Really anything in your pregnancy isn't. Dr is there to help reassure you and keep you healthy. I'd ask.

There's no judgement here! As for needles I'm not afraid of them, but that's a pretty common fear. Talk to the nurse doing your blood draw and she should be sympathetic!

I have a dr appt. this morning to confirm pregnancy and get a requisition form for u/s and just have this irrational fear that the pregnancy test will be negative lol


----------



## Jules8

em- I agree with everyone else. We will not judge you for anythings o do not feel embarrassed. All of our struggles are different and having a forum like this is to help support one another no matter what that is. :)

I'm not afraid of needles as long as it's over quickly. The problem is that I have deep veins so sometimes it takes a few tries and a lot of bruising. 

I had my bloods drawn this morning and she was really good about it. This is going to be the longest few hours everrr! lol I just want to know that those two lines I have been seeing aren't a figment of my imagination..the doctor called it cautiously optimistic, which I think pretty much sums up how I am feeling. 

How is everyone feeling symptom wise today? Mine have pretty much been low key today. Just bbs feeling like they are going to pop out of my bra. lol


----------



## ajarvis

Mine is just a pee test. Sooo should be no problem :p No bloodwork likely til July. Not supposed to have an u/s til then either. But I want one to ease my mind since my mmc last time.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Still shy on symptoms here, but I POAS'd a few days ago and the test line was crazy dark, so I'm less concerned and trying to exercise as much as I can before I feel awful (I was a nauseous mess with #1).
Getting excited for my scan on Thurs, even if it will just be a little yolk sac :)


----------



## sausages

sausages said:


> Awesome, glad you guys like it :) I do quite like faffing with pretty images and things. :)
> 
> Ah, i get it now about the green/yellow thing. Well, i can easily make different colourways - just let me know what people want later on when it's time and i'll get on it.
> 
> A getting to know you bit sounds good too. Do you mean like a little ten questions thing?
> 
> Oh, and the url for the graphic is [*IMG]https://i58.tinypic.com/2j1mkv5.png[/IMG*] Just take out the two * when you post it. :D

I posted the link a few pages back, but I guess it got lost. Here it is again...

THE LINK FOR THE GRAPHIC IS BELOW

[*IMG]https://i58.tinypic.com/2j1mkv5.png[/IMG*]

Just take out the two * when you have copied it and then it will show. :thumbup:


----------



## sausages

I am quite worried about a pain I have. It's really low down in my pelvis and on the right hand side. I do get quite a few pelvic pains anyway, but this is being quite persistant. Is anyone else having this? Really localised and on one side? :/


----------



## GenYsuperlady

sausages said:


> I am quite worried about a pain I have. It's really low down in my pelvis and on the right hand side. I do get quite a few pelvic pains anyway, but this is being quite persistant. Is anyone else having this? Really localised and on one side? :/

I get all my cramps and pains on the left - Im betting it's where baby implanted.


----------



## Mondie

Well I saw another doctor who was lovely. She confirmed the prolapse and checked my cervix and said all was looking ok so far. So whilst I still hate the feeling the prolapse is giving me, I'm trying not to worry too much. 

Thanks for the advice ladies xx


----------



## Cherr

emrhian91 said:


> Cherr said:
> 
> 
> Nice to read a little about everybody!
> 
> I am 27 years old, hubby is also 27, we live in British Columbia, Canada and have been together for 10 years (since grade 12).. married for 4 years this July!... we have a 15 month old daughter that took 6 years to conceive... this baby took two months (go figure!)... We have 2 dogs, 2 cats, a chinchilla and a turtle and love spending time with family and friends :)
> 
> No idea how you manage all that!!
> I have a 10 week old puppy and she's such hard work!!! Hahaha. Hopefully by the time baby comes she'll have settled down and she'll take well to the baby.
> 
> I've always wanted a chinchilla haha they're so cute!Click to expand...

Hahaha! Puppy's are the most work... it does get easier!! :)


----------



## anti

I'm terrified of needles and blood tests. I get anxious and clammy just thinking about it. I've never even had a drip before so the thought of that terrifies me as well!


----------



## FaithHopeLov3

Ugh, I'm finally caught up.. I was away for a few days again.
I had hyperemesis gravidarum with my first and my midwife is proactive and gave me a rx ahead of time should i need it..... well I needed it. I was completely nauseous Friday and I threw up a couple of times and then Saturday I was horribly nauseous and threw up 4/5 times and then yesterday I was out of this world nauseous lol. I couldn't move or talk otherwise I'd be running to the bathroom. Thankfully, DH was amazing and took care of everything that needed to be done and went and got my rx filled for me:kiss: 
It is taking the edge off, but I still have a very sensitive stomach so I can't eat much and the meds make you soooo much more tired than you already are, but I'll adjust.

Anyway, I've enjoyed reading everyone's intros about themselves so here is mine:

I'm 26, hubby is 28 and we have a 20month old daughter. We just bought our first house at the end of April and it's in need of some serious updating...which we are working on atm! We also have 3 dogs- one is a puppy(9wks old) and we got her before I found out I was pregnant so things are very chaotic here and I wouldn't have it any other way:hugs: especially, if this medication can take the edge off the nausea and make me feel human again! :happydance: This is baby number 2 and I'm PRETTY sure it's a boy.. my instincts were right with DD and this time I just know I don't need to think of girls names and I'm a bit sad I can't bring out my fav things DD wore as a newborn.


----------



## ajarvis

Good news Mondie :)

Thanks for the link sausages! 289-9269

Got my paperwork for U/S early and for every other test I'll need until the pregnancy is over. Wow. Ha.

1st U/S just for peace of mind is July 13th. Which seems super far away. But was the earliest they could get me in. So that will be at 9 weeks.

1st trimester screening is July 31st - that's the one I found out I lost the baby at last time. So that'll be a touch stressful.

But she also said to send all the tests etc. to her as well as the Midwife since she's my family dr. So that's cool. Like having a double set of eyes ha.


----------



## BrittRashel

I'm glad your doctor was able to give you some good news, Mondie!!

FaithHopeLov3, that sounds just awful. I had morning sickness with my son but it was nothing like that. I hope the meds help!

ajarvis, that does seem very far away. At least they should definitely be able to pick up the HB on an US by then!


----------



## ajarvis

Yea it seems almost pointless to go to, but I'm still going to lol. There will definitely be a hb and a bigger baby than the one I lost in December so something to look forward to. Not much in way of reassurance :p oh well. Time to sit back and enjoy this pregnancy in the here and now.


----------



## thexfadingpat

Wow, so I got a call back from a midwife center already.
I just called last Wednesday to get set up with one, and they told me it could take weeks.
I officially have a midwife and my first appointment is set for July 21st, so I will be 10 weeks.
Now time is going to drag by until that appointment.
:(


----------



## BrittRashel

I have to keep reminding myself to enjoy all parts of this pregnancy. I find myself rushing the time away because I'm anxious to get out of the first trimester but I told myself before we started trying that I wanted to just enjoy everything since this will be my last baby. It's hard to remember that when you can barely keep your eyes open though.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

emrhian91 said:


> I posted it here;
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2319175-health-concern.html#post35660065

I battled anorexia when I was a teenager too, and sometimes I still struggle with it. I stunted my growth and in a family of everyone over 5'9", I'm 5"0". I look at my belly and I hate it. I actually, though, through my pregnancies, came to LOVE my pregnant belly. I LOVED that I was growing a life and feeling the baby kick helped me to overcome my fears, even temporarily through the pregnancy. It was afterwards that I struggle with. I knew I was gaining weight and growing for someone else and that helped make it better.

I hope your doctor can help you, hun :hugs: 


Sausages - Thank you for the URL. I must have missed it.

Adding it to the front page.


----------



## ajarvis

That's awesome thexfadingpat! Nice and quick :)

Same boat here brittrashel for last pregnancy and fatigue. I took a nap at 8:30 last night before watching game of thrones and then going to bed for good :p


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Help me out ladies

I announced my pregnancy two weeks ago and my family didn't take it well. My mother called me sleazy, my grandmother went into detail about how difficult raising 5 on my own will be (I raise 4 on my own already. I'm sure it's not that much different) because "babies are cute but they grow up and need stuff" and when I explained I was aware of that and I'm not concerned because I provide for them without anyone else's assistance and they have RESPs, her response was "no comment" and she deleted me.

My aunt messaged me calling the baby a deceitful mockery.

My mother defends all of this saying it is out of concern.

My mother messaged me this morning to tell me that my grandmother's birthday, Father's Day and my aunt's MILs bday will all be celebrated next weekend and asked if I'm coming.

Personally, I want to write back "With the way I've been treated, hell-friggin no!". I have to travel an hour to get there.

On the other hand, despite my grandmother's words, I love her and want to be there to support her. I'm just not sure if I can get over everything said to me quick enough for it to not be awkward and me not be angry the entire time. I'm still pissed off and would love nothing more than to cut at least my aunt off. I cut my father's family off 5 years old for something very similar.

What would you do? Suck it up and go, or skip it?


----------



## Disneymom1129

BrandiCanucks said:


> Help me out ladies
> 
> I announced my pregnancy two weeks ago and my family didn't take it well. My mother called me sleazy, my grandmother went into detail about how difficult raising 5 on my own will be (I raise 4 on my own already. I'm sure it's not that much different) because "babies are cute but they grow up and need stuff" and when I explained I was aware of that and I'm not concerned because I provide for them without anyone else's assistance and they have RESPs, her response was "no comment" and she deleted me.
> 
> My aunt messaged me calling the baby a deceitful mockery.
> 
> My mother defends all of this saying it is out of concern.
> 
> My mother messaged me this morning to tell me that my grandmother's birthday, Father's Day and my aunt's MILs bday will all be celebrated next weekend and asked if I'm coming.
> 
> Personally, I want to write back "With the way I've been treated, hell-friggin no!". I have to travel an hour to get there.
> 
> On the other hand, despite my grandmother's words, I love her and want to be there to support her. I'm just not sure if I can get over everything said to me quick enough for it to not be awkward and me not be angry the entire time. I'm still pissed off and would love nothing more than to cut at least my aunt off. I cut my father's family off 5 years old for something very similar.
> 
> What would you do? Suck it up and go, or skip it?

Well I would personally go. They didn't take it well in the beginning but maybe they've accepted it now and the rest can be water under the bridge. Family is super important to me and I would never want to cut them out. But that's just me.


----------



## Cherr

Brandi- that's a tough call... id feel so hurt if my family said anything even close to that to me! 

Afm!- Had my first ultrasound today... everything looks great, baby is in the uterus (high risk ectopic) HB @ 150 (my gut instinct says girl) and measuring 3 days ahead... so that now puts me at January 29th due date!!! I hope you ladies don't mind if I hang around... ive already sorta gotten attached to this group heh!


----------



## thexfadingpat

BrandiCanucks said:


> Help me out ladies
> 
> I announced my pregnancy two weeks ago and my family didn't take it well. My mother called me sleazy, my grandmother went into detail about how difficult raising 5 on my own will be (I raise 4 on my own already. I'm sure it's not that much different) because "babies are cute but they grow up and need stuff" and when I explained I was aware of that and I'm not concerned because I provide for them without anyone else's assistance and they have RESPs, her response was "no comment" and she deleted me.
> 
> My aunt messaged me calling the baby a deceitful mockery.
> 
> My mother defends all of this saying it is out of concern.
> 
> My mother messaged me this morning to tell me that my grandmother's birthday, Father's Day and my aunt's MILs bday will all be celebrated next weekend and asked if I'm coming.
> 
> Personally, I want to write back "With the way I've been treated, hell-friggin no!". I have to travel an hour to get there.
> 
> On the other hand, despite my grandmother's words, I love her and want to be there to support her. I'm just not sure if I can get over everything said to me quick enough for it to not be awkward and me not be angry the entire time. I'm still pissed off and would love nothing more than to cut at least my aunt off. I cut my father's family off 5 years old for something very similar.
> 
> What would you do? Suck it up and go, or skip it?

Will there be other family members there that will/can support you in case your Mom, Aunt and Grandmother get to be too much?
I would personally go as long as you know there's somewhere there that will have your back.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My brother, maybe...but no one else. They all defend each other for what they said to me. My brother's the only one who brought up his concerns respectfully.

Of course you can stay, Cherr!


----------



## emrhian91

ALL OF THE HUNGRY TODAY. 
Cannot stop eating haha


Doctors went well :) 
Confirmed pregnancy, I have a midwife. Appt is 7th July. Yeahhhh :)


----------



## anti

Brandi that's a tough one. I have a similar problem with my mother, which is why I'm not telling her till after 12 weeks and although I can't cut her out of my life I have put some distance between us coz she said a lot of hurtful things that can never be undone. 

Cherr of course you can stay with us!! I suspect a few of these babies will end up being jan babies but we'll all stick together.


----------



## mitchnorm

I'd be fuming Brandi.....that's so out of order. However if you do love her and will regret not going then I would go .....join in the festivities but don't get drawn into conversation about the pregnancy....sad as it is, it will only upset you and get you all stressed. Me personally I probably wouldn't go to make a stand but then I am stubborn....totally....only you can make this decision. Sorry they put you in this position. Are they close to your other kids?

Mondie glad everythings ok

I am getting some gentle cramps in lower abdomen on right hand side....normal?:shrug: also slightly sore lower back. A little worried but not a lot I can do I guess x


----------



## Cherr

mitchnorm said:


> I'd be fuming Brandi.....that's so out of order. However if you do love her and will regret not going then I would go .....join in the festivities but don't get drawn into conversation about the pregnancy....sad as it is, it will only upset you and get you all stressed. Me personally I probably wouldn't go to make a stand but then I am stubborn....totally....only you can make this decision. Sorry they put you in this position. Are they close to your other kids?
> 
> Mondie glad everythings ok
> 
> I am getting some gentle cramps in lower abdomen on right hand side....normal?:shrug: also slightly sore lower back. A little worried but not a lot I can do I guess x


Slight cramping is usually pretty normal... my first baby I had cramping and slight pinches on my right side and this time around it has been the left... for me it's the side I ovulated from and hot pregnant!


----------



## BrittRashel

Brandi, I kind of think not going might cause more problems than it solves, ya know? If you can be the bigger person and go but refuse to talk about the pregnancy with anyone that insists on being negative, it might help to move you forward. While I totally get why you're mad and they were so completely out of line, holding on to that anger only hurts you in the end. It might be more constructive for your mental health to go and hold your head high. You might be surprised. You may receive more encouragement than you expect and if you don't, well at least you tried to be the bigger person. I'm sorry you're going through this. That's crummy.

Mitchnorm, cramping is normal. I've been getting some today on my right side. :) My lower back was hurting pretty bad last week. Not so much this week though.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I was thinking about going and not speaking to my aunt, or leaving if anyone tries to be negative, but I really DON'T WANT TO GO AT ALL.

My grandmother deleted me off Facebook. Normally, I wouldn't care, but that's my grandmother. Clearly she doesn't care enough to keep me and the kids in her life so why should I go?


----------



## mitchnorm

BrandiCanucks said:


> I was thinking about going and not speaking to my aunt, or leaving if anyone tries to be negative, but I really DON'T WANT TO GO AT ALL.
> 
> My grandmother deleted me off Facebook. Normally, I wouldn't care, but that's my grandmother. Clearly she doesn't care enough to keep me and the kids in her life so why should I go?

I certainly wouldn't go if that's the case!!! :hugs: sorry they're being rubbish
Thanks ladies about the cramping....feel better :blush:


----------



## FaithHopeLov3

BrittRashel said:


> I have to keep reminding myself to enjoy all parts of this pregnancy. I find myself rushing the time away because I'm anxious to get out of the first trimester but I told myself before we started trying that I wanted to just enjoy everything since this will be my last baby. It's hard to remember that when you can barely keep your eyes open though.

Fully agree! I find myself wishing I could sleep the first trimester away.... but then I do remember how quickly the 2nd and 3rd goes. Since I'm really sick again with this pregnancy, I am allowing myself to have really bad days where I watch way too much Netflix to keep my mind off the sickness and then on good days I soak up the good pregnancy vibes:hugs: It makes me feel a littttttle less guilty and slightly less anxious especially since DD is a busy toddler and I can't always entertain her the way I used to.:cry:

I hope everyone's first appts go well, this is so exciting going through everything together:hugs: my first ultrasound (dating scan) is booked for July 3rd! :happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLov3

BrandiCanucks said:


> Help me out ladies
> 
> I announced my pregnancy two weeks ago and my family didn't take it well. My mother called me sleazy, my grandmother went into detail about how difficult raising 5 on my own will be (I raise 4 on my own already. I'm sure it's not that much different) because "babies are cute but they grow up and need stuff" and when I explained I was aware of that and I'm not concerned because I provide for them without anyone else's assistance and they have RESPs, her response was "no comment" and she deleted me.
> 
> My aunt messaged me calling the baby a deceitful mockery.
> 
> My mother defends all of this saying it is out of concern.
> 
> My mother messaged me this morning to tell me that my grandmother's birthday, Father's Day and my aunt's MILs bday will all be celebrated next weekend and asked if I'm coming.
> 
> Personally, I want to write back "With the way I've been treated, hell-friggin no!". I have to travel an hour to get there.
> 
> On the other hand, despite my grandmother's words, I love her and want to be there to support her. I'm just not sure if I can get over everything said to me quick enough for it to not be awkward and me not be angry the entire time. I'm still pissed off and would love nothing more than to cut at least my aunt off. I cut my father's family off 5 years old for something very similar.
> 
> What would you do? Suck it up and go, or skip it?

Wow... that's horrible Brandi!
I think it's a tough call. I wouldn't say there is a right or wrong thing to do. You definitely don't need to be stressed out right now, so if you think it will do more harm than good (to you, forget about Grandma for a second) then I would NOT go.
Then again, you may regret not going. People are selfish and judgemental and just plain jealous. If these hurtful comments do come from a place of love then I would say they are afraid- maybe for your well-being or again, maybe they're just being close minded and THEY couldn't handle it so they don't _*understand*_ why you're choosing this for yourself.

If there are going to be supportive people at the party then I would go and surround myself with them. I have a lot of family drama and the way I try to go about it is like this... I worry about me:winkwink: Was I the super awesome person who showed up despite someone making it difficult to do so? Did I do everything in my power to be nice to this individual? Did I make myself open and available for that person to make amends with me? If you can say yes to those things, you've already won:thumbup: Keep your head up, show them you're not easily shaken and do this (the party, raising the 5 kids etc.) by yourself like you've been doing. Hopefully, they'll come to terms with the choice you've made (it is your life after all) and one day they can be a part of the new little one's life:flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLov3

Cherr said:


> Brandi- that's a tough call... id feel so hurt if my family said anything even close to that to me!
> 
> Afm!- Had my first ultrasound today... everything looks great, baby is in the uterus (high risk ectopic) HB @ 150 (my gut instinct says girl) and measuring 3 days ahead... so that now puts me at January 29th due date!!! I hope you ladies don't mind if I hang around... ive already sorta gotten attached to this group heh!

Yay!!! So happy for you:hugs:
I don't see why you shouldn't hang around?! Maybe baby will be late and you'll still have a Feb baby like us :happydance: (not that I hope you'll go late! lol)


----------



## Jules8

That's a tough situation. I'm an avoider so I wouldn't go just to keep from the stress. Could you maybe visit the day before or after so you can spend some time without everyone else around? 

AFM: I got my results from my bloods and my hcg is only 35 at 14dpo. My doctor said it's lower than what they like to see but they aren't concerned yet. I go in Friday to see of its doubling properly. I was hoping that I would feel better after it was confirmed, now I just feel worried. :(


----------



## FaithHopeLov3

BrandiCanucks said:


> I was thinking about going and not speaking to my aunt, or leaving if anyone tries to be negative, but I really DON'T WANT TO GO AT ALL.
> 
> My grandmother deleted me off Facebook. Normally, I wouldn't care, but that's my grandmother. Clearly she doesn't care enough to keep me and the kids in her life so why should I go?

Oops. missed this... 
I still stand behind what I said. Show up, let her look like the immature fool. Social media is so silly, ppl use that unfriending thing as a way to hurt others. NOT cool. Go celebrate everyone, but her:happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLov3

Jules8 said:


> That's a tough situation. I'm an avoider so I wouldn't go just to keep from the stress. Could you maybe visit the day before or after so you can spend some time without everyone else around?
> 
> AFM: I got my results from my bloods and my hcg is only 35 at 14dpo. My doctor said it's lower than what they like to see but they aren't concerned yet. I go in Friday to see of its doubling properly. I was hoping that I would feel better after it was confirmed, now I just feel worried. :(

:hugs::hugs: hang in there :hugs:


----------



## mrswichman

BrandiCanucks said:


> Help me out ladies
> 
> I announced my pregnancy two weeks ago and my family didn't take it well. My mother called me sleazy, my grandmother went into detail about how difficult raising 5 on my own will be (I raise 4 on my own already. I'm sure it's not that much different) because "babies are cute but they grow up and need stuff" and when I explained I was aware of that and I'm not concerned because I provide for them without anyone else's assistance and they have RESPs, her response was "no comment" and she deleted me.
> 
> My aunt messaged me calling the baby a deceitful mockery.
> 
> My mother defends all of this saying it is out of concern.
> 
> My mother messaged me this morning to tell me that my grandmother's birthday, Father's Day and my aunt's MILs bday will all be celebrated next weekend and asked if I'm coming.
> 
> Personally, I want to write back "With the way I've been treated, hell-friggin no!". I have to travel an hour to get there.
> 
> On the other hand, despite my grandmother's words, I love her and want to be there to support her. I'm just not sure if I can get over everything said to me quick enough for it to not be awkward and me not be angry the entire time. I'm still pissed off and would love nothing more than to cut at least my aunt off. I cut my father's family off 5 years old for something very similar.
> 
> What would you do? Suck it up and go, or skip it?

I think I would go...maybe they feel this way now but later down the road they will change their minds...don't burn bridges....but of course if it really happened to me...I could react a different way...IDK. I wish you luck in your decision. :hugs:

AFM: Only my family knows and husbands parents...I work with my aunt...and I told her I wasn't feeling good, she said it's all in my head. Doubtful  I think the acid reflux and feeling the urge to get sick all over everything and extreme tiredness and newest thing all the trips to the restroom is not in my head. 

:hugs: Everyone!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Jules, what the number starts as is not as important as the doubling time. Good luck!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

According to BetaBase, the average level for 10dpo is 43. Mine was 17, and it skyrocketed from there. All levels have to start somewhere


----------



## emrhian91

mitchnorm said:


> I'd be fuming Brandi.....that's so out of order. However if you do love her and will regret not going then I would go .....join in the festivities but don't get drawn into conversation about the pregnancy....sad as it is, it will only upset you and get you all stressed. Me personally I probably wouldn't go to make a stand but then I am stubborn....totally....only you can make this decision. Sorry they put you in this position. Are they close to your other kids?
> 
> Mondie glad everythings ok
> 
> I am getting some gentle cramps in lower abdomen on right hand side....normal?:shrug: also slightly sore lower back. A little worried but not a lot I can do I guess x

I've had cramping like this. 
Told my doctor today and he didn't seem concerned :)


----------



## ajarvis

Jules the doubling is important not the number necessarily. Link below gives you an idea of how things can change if you implant late etc. It's actually a really neat tool

https://whenmybaby.com/implantation-doubling-calculator.php


----------



## Jules8

Thank you guys. I'm trying to let myself relax and tell myself what will be, will be. In the meantime I just cleared walmarts .88 tests off the shelf to hold me over til Friday. Lol


----------



## ajarvis

88 cent tests at walmart? Had no idea lol. Cheapest here are like 5 bucks I think.


----------



## BrittRashel

Brandi, in that case, don't go. You really don't need any added stress right now, especially given the situation you are going through with your house. If it makes them mad, oh well. They'll get over it. You just do what is best for you and those babies. :hugs:

Jules, I agree. Don't get worried until you can see your doctor on Friday. I know that is easier said than done and I am such a hypocrite as I worry over everything but I'm working on it. ;) You don't need to worry until your doctor starts getting worried.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Jarvis, they don't sell the $0.88 ones here in Canada, but Dollarama has a brand for $1.25. They also carry the Sobey's Compliments brand for $3.


----------



## ajarvis

Yea I know some people that find the dollarama ones But I never have. It's so hit and miss.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Try smaller towns. They seem to sell out less often than in bigger cities. All four of our locations were sold out, so I took a 20 minute drive to the one in the small town over and they had TONS.


----------



## Jules8

They are forever out whenever I go because people stock up. I was only going to get the first response since I had a $3 off coupon and they had just restocked. Thank goodness for self check out...


----------



## ajarvis

I don't POAS often enough to matter. But I know quite a few people that do lol


----------



## Nola0841

anti said:


> Brandi that's a tough one. I have a similar problem with my mother, which is why I'm not telling her till after 12 weeks and although I can't cut her out of my life I have put some distance between us coz she said a lot of hurtful things that can never be undone.


I have a lot of family (parents) drama too so I am not telling my family (Especially my mom) for as long as possible. I'm already stressed just thinking about telling her. She was so nasty to me in my first pregnancy, I'm not looking forward to that again. I agree that some distance is best in these situations. I wouldn't go because it would stress me out and I wouldn't want to be around people that supposedly love you that are so unsupported. To me, they don't deserve to be called family. Deleting you off facebook? I wouldn't want my children to pick up on that behavior and be a part of their childish games. I'd tell them they can see you and your kids once they start acting like mature adults who love you and all your kids unconditionally. 


I'm late to introducing myself. Been insane last 2 days at work. My name is Dana and I'm 35. My husband is Rich and he's 7 years younger (28) and we met at work 9 years ago. We have been together 8 1/2 years and married for 3. We have a 21 month old son. My husband still doesn't know i'm pregnant, hehe, so crazy. I live in Florida about an hour from Disney. I'm planning a home birth with this baby because my first one was such a wonderful experience.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I AM one of those POASaholics. I love my dollar store tests lol


----------



## BrittRashel

Me too. I've been tempted to buy another test just for fun. I like seeing the two lines. :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'll be buying one as soon as my next cheque comes in...just to see 3+. I'm sure it'll already show now. Should get my betas from today back tomorrow, although they are so sick of me calling that they said not to call til Wednesday :rofl:


----------



## ajarvis

lol I can't justify spending the money when I already know :p I did just move the two I did to the garbage and they're on top for now so I can still look at them hahaha


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mine are all still under the sink. I finally tossed the one's I took in November 2013 from my son though!


----------



## daniyaaq

We got a dot yay!!! My official EDD is 13th of February 2016.
 



Attached Files:







20150616_132021.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Dani!


----------



## jessthemess

First ultrasound today!!!!!
Saw the tiniest cutest beating heart!!!

https://i61.tinypic.com/2dtt1yc.jpg

ALSO BEST NEWS! My very best friend of 14 years told me today she just found out she is pregnant, with her first also, and due 7 days after me!!!!

Our birthdays are only two days apart and so maybe our babies will be the same!!! 

So exciting, ladies, I almost can't handle it!!! :) :) :)

Edit: Forgot to mention, my new EDD is 2/3/16 instead of the 1st.


----------



## jessthemess

I'm reading through all the last 20 pages I missed over the last few days, this thread is crazy active, love it :)


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Such cute little dots and tadpoles!!! Getting excited to see my own little yolk sac on Thurs.

Moodiness has kicked in big time for me today...couldn't tolerate my poor toddler (mind you, she was EXTRA ridiculous this afternoon due to being overly tired) and was short with hubby all day. I think he's forgotten what it's like to have a pregnant wife...


----------



## mitchnorm

Feel a bit symptomless this morning. Worried. Also know that poas would come up positive anyway due to hormones still there. On and off symptoms ok????:wacko:


----------



## Mondie

mitchnorm said:


> Feel a bit symptomless this morning. Worried. Also know that poas would come up positive anyway due to hormones still there. On and off symptoms ok????:wacko:

My symptoms come and go a lot, also when I was pregnant with my son they disappeared completely at 8 weeks and that freaked me out!

Wish I could have just enjoyed my sick free days as I had ms for the whole 9 months last time.

First trimester is horrible isn't it!!?
Xx


----------



## dustergrl

mitchnorm said:


> Feel a bit symptomless this morning. Worried. Also know that poas would come up positive anyway due to hormones still there. On and off symptoms ok????:wacko:

I'm hoping so. Mine fluctuate as well- the only thing that has been reliable is my sore breasts and even they aren't that sore this morning.

Ladies, I'm so worried about having a mc. This is my first pregnancy, and it took us 10 months to get to this point, so I would hate to lose it. I just feel like with so few symptoms and such an easy pregnancy so far, the symptoms could just go away and that's it.

Is there any way you can calm my fears? 

Also, my first OB appointment isn't until June 30. Should I ask my clinic to move the date closer since I'm feeling this way?


----------



## daniyaaq

And this is coming from a place of whinging, enjoy being sickness free...poas will always help and blood tests.

I'm so sick right now I just caught myself wondering what ever possessed me to do this again :(


----------



## LeahLou

Good morning! Can I join?? Just got my bfp yesterday after a loooooong journey! Feels beyond surreal!

My tentative due date is Feb. 22!


----------



## sausages

Woah, it's taken forever to catch up!! Here goes...



emrhian91 said:


> I've got an appointment today at 5:40 with doctor because I'm concerned about a couple of things.
> 
> I really wanna talk about it on here, but I worry about being judged .. Ahhh! :(
> 
> And I wouldn't know what section to make a post about it

No one here would judge you hun, especially not for something like that. You couldn't help being poorly and you can't help the awful after effects that struggle must mean for you on a daily basis. I have no experience with this at all, but I just wanted to send you some hugs. For me, I have never felt more comfortable in my body as I did when I have been pregnant. :hugs:



Mondie said:


> Well I saw another doctor who was lovely. She confirmed the prolapse and checked my cervix and said all was looking ok so far. So whilst I still hate the feeling the prolapse is giving me, I'm trying not to worry too much.
> 
> Thanks for the advice ladies xx

Glad everything is looking okay! Your prolapse can't be pleasant, but pleased you have good news otherwise. :)



BrandiCanucks said:


> Help me out ladies
> 
> I announced my pregnancy two weeks ago and my family didn't take it well. My mother called me sleazy, my grandmother went into detail about how difficult raising 5 on my own will be (I raise 4 on my own already. I'm sure it's not that much different) because "babies are cute but they grow up and need stuff" and when I explained I was aware of that and I'm not concerned because I provide for them without anyone else's assistance and they have RESPs, her response was "no comment" and she deleted me.
> 
> My aunt messaged me calling the baby a deceitful mockery.
> 
> My mother defends all of this saying it is out of concern.
> 
> My mother messaged me this morning to tell me that my grandmother's birthday, Father's Day and my aunt's MILs bday will all be celebrated next weekend and asked if I'm coming.
> 
> Personally, I want to write back "With the way I've been treated, hell-friggin no!". I have to travel an hour to get there.
> 
> On the other hand, despite my grandmother's words, I love her and want to be there to support her. I'm just not sure if I can get over everything said to me quick enough for it to not be awkward and me not be angry the entire time. I'm still pissed off and would love nothing more than to cut at least my aunt off. I cut my father's family off 5 years old for something very similar.
> 
> What would you do? Suck it up and go, or skip it?

This is such a hard situation!! I would like to think that I would still go and be the bigger person, but I am not sure. How rude of them anyway! If you're healthy enough to have more babies and you are supporting them all yourself then how on earth is it anyone's business?! :hugs:



Jules8 said:


> AFM: I got my results from my bloods and my hcg is only 35 at 14dpo. My doctor said it's lower than what they like to see but they aren't concerned yet. I go in Friday to see of its doubling properly. I was hoping that I would feel better after it was confirmed, now I just feel worried. :(

:hugs: You must be worried, but I like all the reassurance the girls have already given you. You'll be in my thoughts. 



daniyaaq said:


> We got a dot yay!!! My official EDD is 13th of February 2016.

That's a gorgeous dot!! :D



jessthemess said:


> First ultrasound today!!!!!
> Saw the tiniest cutest beating heart!!!
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/2dtt1yc.jpg
> 
> ALSO BEST NEWS! My very best friend of 14 years told me today she just found out she is pregnant, with her first also, and due 7 days after me!!!!
> 
> Our birthdays are only two days apart and so maybe our babies will be the same!!!
> 
> So exciting, ladies, I almost can't handle it!!! :) :) :)
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention, my new EDD is 2/3/16 instead of the 1st.

Another gorgeous dot! :) And how wonderful that you get to be pregnant with your friend. That's lovely! And built in best friends for your babies too. 



GenYsuperlady said:


> Such cute little dots and tadpoles!!! Getting excited to see my own little yolk sac on Thurs.
> 
> Moodiness has kicked in big time for me today...couldn't tolerate my poor toddler (mind you, she was EXTRA ridiculous this afternoon due to being overly tired) and was short with hubby all day. I think he's forgotten what it's like to have a pregnant wife...

I am finding myself pretty irritable too. I was changing the sheets on the kids beds and they got all twaffled up and I was swearing at them! I need to keep a lid on that!!



dustergrl said:


> Ladies, I'm so worried about having a mc. This is my first pregnancy, and it took us 10 months to get to this point, so I would hate to lose it. I just feel like with so few symptoms and such an easy pregnancy so far, the symptoms could just go away and that's it.
> 
> Is there any way you can calm my fears?
> 
> Also, my first OB appointment isn't until June 30. Should I ask my clinic to move the date closer since I'm feeling this way?

Just think of the statistics hun. only a quarter of pregnancies are lost early on, so you have a 3 in 4 chance of having a healthy baby. Then after seeing the heartbeat at 7 weeks the chances fall right down to a couple of %. so that's a 98% chance of a healthy baby. Can you book an early scan for reassurance? xx



AFM: I have just booked myself an early scan on 8th July and I'll be 7 weeks. So hopefully there will be a heartbeat! When I got the confirmation through on email it looks like i've indicated that it's a multiple pregnancy by mistake - I hope that's not a spot of psychic-ness on my part, I don't think my uterus could take twins! 

Took a photo of my cheapie peesticks progression this morning and that's making me feel good. I know cheapies are unreliable for progressions, but I am still taking some hope from the darkening lines regardless. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0257.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sausages

LeahLou said:


> Good morning! Can I join?? Just got my bfp yesterday after a loooooong journey! Feels beyond surreal!
> 
> My tentative due date is Feb. 22!

AAAAHHHHH!!!!!!! 

:happydance::happydance: Welcome!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LeahLou

sausages said:
 

> AAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance: Welcome!!! :happydance::happydance:

HIIII!!!!! :happydance:

Are you having any symptoms?? I'm nauseous, crampy, and having some major insomnia then wake up early. So not me. 

Also, I tried to keep it from DH for Father's Day and just couldn't :haha: I was craving vegetables and teriyaki chicken last night and he looked at me and I just blurted it out.... :blush:


----------



## anti

Just got my scan date... 21 July!!! I'll be 11 weeks. So excited now. Also terrified as I was talking to some ladies at playgroup today that have suffered miscarriages. I shouldn't have listened really. I'm sure everything will be fine. I think it's normal to be worried in pregnancy, I thought second time round I'd be less anxious but I'm not at all. Feel like a first timer all over again!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome Leah! Girls who had ultrasounds, will update the front page now.

I had a major freakout this morning because my daughter dumped an entire container of Resolve stain remover powder into her bedroom carpet and my 6 year old thought it would be appropriate to tear apart a snotty rag and toss that round his bedroom.

Someone told me the other day that her OB told her that higher levels of progesterone can do that, either make women depressed, or prone to be irritable, or not effect them at all. It's interesting, but it makes sense. I have no patience in pregnancy lol.

I had my last betas drawn yesterday and I guess the doctor's office is so sick of me calling after 24 hours that they said not to call til Wednesday. Once those are in, they're going to book me for an ultrasound for next week or the week after, and then set up my IPS Screening. I mostly do it for the early ultrasound, lol.

jess - My best friend and I went through our pregnancies together too. We were due just 4 days apart but she ended up having her daughter 5 weeks early. It was interesting and fun, to say the least. Standing in her front hallway having gag reflex parties and seeing how long it would take the other to vomit when the first one vomited, lol...watching our bellies grow. Her daughter just turned 1 this weekend, and my son will be 1 on July 22.

Speaking of her daughter...scary moment. She's not one to message me in the middle of the night and not one who likes hospitals, but she messaged me saying her daughter's temperature was 95.5. It was with an ear thermometer, but she had her wrapped up in blankets she her temperature kept falling. She called the provincial health line, who said to take it three times in a row, and at one point, the highest she could get was 95.9. She was coming off a few days of a high fever, diarrhea and vomiting after her older sister accidentally made her formula with tap water from an RV resort instead of the bottled water. She was diagnosed with a bacterial infection as a result earlier in the day. The health line said to try a different thermometer so I woke my kids up to drive to her house with mine, and mine temped her a 93.6!!!

I've never seen her panic like that before. Her doctor had told her low body temperature was a sign of sepsis. When they got to the hospital though, her body temperature had come back up to 98.1 and she was sent home, so hopefully it was just her fever trying to break and broke a little too far. Haven't heard yet this morning how she's doing.


----------



## praying4my1st

Hi ladies! I've been absent from posting as I've been trying to catch up with the thread in between work(my manager stepped down so it's been really hectic), sleep, and the little time hubby asks for right now lol. 
There's so many great posts and info but I feel I've read them so far past their post times that it'll be too late to comment now (sorry)...
I will be having my first ultrasound tomorrow and so nervous bc i like some of you mentioned also have very few symptoms right now and poas yesterday just for a visual that I'm pregnant. 
Hopefully I can try to keep up here so I can be a little more supportive to everyone else!

AND I LOVE THE FEBRUARY LOVEBUGS OF 2016 STICKER!!!!


----------



## jessthemess

I don't have a ton of symptoms either aside from being exhausted! I think it's alright, a lot of what I've read said that sometimes symptoms don't show up till the 7th or 8th week. My SIL had none with her second baby. So I think we are all okay :)

My BFF who is pregnant too, it's extra exciting for her because she miscarried in February :( and it was really sad. The bit that is extra sad is we have a third BFF, and all three of us have stuck together since we were 13/14 and we are 28 now, and our third BFF has been trying for four years :( but her husband has an issue where he just doesn't produce sperm. So I think I just hope it will happen for her soon too :( We really kind of always do everything together, even our wedding anniversaries are each only a week apart. Anyway, sorry for the sad vent :(

I finally read through all of the 20 pages I missed the last few days! Woo!

Congrats to all of the ladies still joining us and the ladies who have had ultrasounds!! 

Brandi, I'm sorry your family is letting their judgement of your choices dictate how they treat you, it's not right :( and it's not loving. I agree with other people, that however poor their actions are, it seems to come from a place of caring about you and your kids, even though that seems counter-intuitive because if they cared about you they wouldn't be so mean. But I bet that's why they are worried and scared. And be scared always makes people react wrong. I think they will come around. You're obviously a great mom already, and who doesn't love a baby!!!! :) :) :) I wouldn't skip the celebration because later on if you all make up, it will be sad you missed it.

Sorry to the ladies who are getting the irritability symptom! Hang in there!! :) :)

Also, I also love the little graphic to our group, thank you for making it :)


----------



## writingislove

My temp was lower than normal this morning and my sore boobs are 100% GONE. Really hoping this isn't a bad sign. :( I don't have any cramping or spotting, but still concerned.


----------



## daniyaaq

anti said:


> Just got my scan date... 21 July!!! I'll be 11 weeks. So excited now. Also terrified as I was talking to some ladies at playgroup today that have suffered miscarriages. I shouldn't have listened really. I'm sure everything will be fine. I think it's normal to be worried in pregnancy, I thought second time round I'd be less anxious but I'm not at all. Feel like a first timer all over again!

I was just thinking the same thing we 
suppposed be relaxed and know what we doing. I feel like a first timer with all the worry.


----------



## Jules8

Welcome and congrats Leah! 

Look at those cute little beans in those u/s. :) 

Briandi- Sending some good thoughts and prayers to your friend. I am sure that was very scary, hope her little one gets better quickly. 

Praying- Good luck on your u/s tomorrow! :)

Jess- That is awesome that you will have a bff bump buddy! :) I know the feeling with your other friend who is trying. I have a friend that has been trying for years and a lot of failed treatments. She is going for their last IVF in September and I am praying so hard it works out for her. 

Writing- I know that symptoms coming and going is scary , but hang in there. I think there are a lot of good vibes coming from this thread. :) 

AFM: My fertility specialist said they will handle things until 10 weeks, but I called my obgyn this morning. I am just really getting myself bent out of shape about the low number and wanted some reassurance from my doctor. I told her that the fertility center isn't doing repeat bloods until Friday and I am going to go crazy waiting that long. She is the best and ordered me a test for tomorrow morning to see if my levels increase in 48 hours. Fingers crossed ladies!!!


----------



## sausages

LeahLou said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> AAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance: Welcome!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> HIIII!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Are you having any symptoms?? I'm nauseous, crampy, and having some major insomnia then wake up early. So not me.
> 
> Also, I tried to keep it from DH for Father's Day and just couldn't :haha: I was craving vegetables and teriyaki chicken last night and he looked at me and I just blurted it out.... :blush:Click to expand...

I am having tons of symptoms compared to last time, it's weird. I've been cramping, nauseous, tired and craving meat - like proper steaks. Plus i think I had a bit of restless legs last night which I am really hoping doesn't become a thing!! 

There's no way I could keep this from DH. I am so rubbish!


----------



## Quantea

Wow, took forever to catch up! Congratulations to all the ladies!

Hello from me as well! I'm 31, same as hubby, and after 3 years of TTC (and lots of misadventures and disappointments that I would now love to put behind me), I finally got my first :bfp:!!!!!! EDD based on LMP is *February 24*! Yay!

(yes, I'm still in the annoyingly over-excited phase...)

Funny thing is, we just finished moving across the country this month, and it was one of the few times we weren't actively TTC. We actually sneaked away from the family home we were staying in until our furniture arrived to have some unscheduled private fun in our new home (which had no bed or electricity :blush:) on the day (we think) we conceived, so if everything works out okay, this will be our little naught baby, lol.

So, fast forward to 5 days ago. Before I go any further, let me just say that I have an iron stomach. Like, I have done emergency transportations in mad speeds over mountain roads, where I'm locked in an enclosed and stuffy van cabin watching a monitor while the car pitches right and left like crazy, and I never felt like throwing up (which was an awesome thing to brag about over my guy work partners as they puked their guts out on the side of the road, lol). I have literally never thrown up. So imagine my surprise when last Friday, I suddenly spring up from the bed and half-asleep rush to the bathroom to throw up. It was like in a movie!!! I seriously thought they made these things up!

At this point, naturally, like everyone who has passed the POAS-addicted phase, I scavenge through our suitcases (still haven't fully unpacked :-=) and manage to dig out some left over internet cheapies. I go ahead and anxiously wait for 5 mins.... aaaaand there miiiiight be something there. Maybe... if you look at it at a certain angle... I go back and start bouncing on the bed, waking up my hubbie (who has had to console me as a crying mess in previous false hope occasions) and he's a bit more restrained, but supportive. Like "I don't see anything honey, but we can check again tomorrow". Completely rational, of course.

Which was why I tested again that afternoon. Again a maybe-there-if-you-look-at-it-at-a-certain-angle line. Nausea was almost gone. Meh, just something I ate, I thought. Don't get over-excited, I thought.

I tested again the next morning, and it was a faint :bfp:! It was there! But it was the weekend, so my freak out had to wait till Monday. I re-tested on Sunday with my last cheapie and the line was definitely getting stronger.

I got my blood test yesterday, at 3w+5 (15 DPO I'm guessing, I didn't chart this month) and it came back positive at 491! :happydance:

Naturally, the moment we got the big news, my hubby whipped out the phone and called everyone in our family. I had to confiscate his phone as I don't want to share the news yet. After 3 years of trying, I'm terrified that something might go wrong. Now our parents know, but I've made them swear not to tell anyone else. But they were all so happy, which made me even more excited. I'm almost scared that I'm too happy and something might happen.

Anyway, getting back on track, as far as symptoms go I'm actually feeling quite good. Nausea hasn't made a comeback, and apart from some occasional mild lower back muscle spasms I feel pretty normal. No fatigue, no weird smelling, nothing. Oh, except for the mega-boobs, lol. Forget PMS swelling. My girls don't even fit in any of my bras anymore, which hubby actually appreciates :winkwink:. Oh, and I had a very brief bout of dizziness at the super-market yesterday, but it was hot and I do have a long history of postural hypotension, so it wasn't out of the ordinary for me. But otherwise, I don't actually feel different? *anxious*

Doctor's appointment is next Thursday... I'm anxious to have my U/S and verify that everything's okay. *keeping finger's crossed* So, I guess I'll be hanging around with you girls, sharing my nervousness until then!

PS: I absolutely love the February Lovebugs sticker! Now, I just have to spam a bit more before I can add it to my sig, heh.


PPS: *writing *I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. Everyone here says that it's normal to have symptoms coming and going at this early stage, so I'm repeating the same thing to myself as well to keep calm. So I feel ya. Hang in there!


----------



## BrittRashel

GenYsuperlady said:


> Such cute little dots and tadpoles!!! Getting excited to see my own little yolk sac on Thurs.
> 
> Moodiness has kicked in big time for me today...couldn't tolerate my poor toddler (mind you, she was EXTRA ridiculous this afternoon due to being overly tired) and was short with hubby all day. *I think he's forgotten what it's like to have a pregnant wife..*.

This is my husband's first time dealing with me being pregnant. In all fairness, I warned him that I'm not pleasant to be around during the first trimester. My biggest issue with him was he made me feel guilty yesterday because he has had to pick up some of the slack around the house over the past week because I've been so tired that I've been going to bed super early every night. Then he had the nerve to make me also feel guilty because we have only :sex: once per week for the past two weeks when we used to be those every day or at least every other day kind of couples. Then guilt turned into anger because... well, screw him. I'm tired and morning sickness finally settled in yesterday and I'm hormonal. I'd like to see him try to deal with it. So what if he has to do the dishes more than he used to or pick up around the house some. I'm the one who feels like crap at least 80% of the time. Plus I work full time. I told him, he only has to deal with this for 5 more weeks and then I'll be more normal (if it's anything like my first pregnancy) but until then he just needs to deal with it. I hate men sometimes. Such babies. Ugh, I wonder if I could get away with taking a nap at my desk today.


----------



## BrittRashel

anti said:


> Just got my scan date... 21 July!!! I'll be 11 weeks. So excited now. Also terrified as I was talking to some ladies at playgroup today that have suffered miscarriages. I shouldn't have listened really. I'm sure everything will be fine. I think it's normal to be worried in pregnancy, I thought second time round I'd be less anxious but I'm not at all. Feel like a first timer all over again!

I thought I would be calmer my second time around. I think if anything, I am more nervous! I am a lot older this time so I know more about everything that can go wrong. I know the odds are in my favor but it's still terrifying, especially since I've been wanting this baby for almost two years now. We only started TTC in March though because it took me that long to convince DH that we should have a baby. I have had serious insane baby fever for over a year.


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats Dani and Jess :) Great pics!

Mitchnorm fluctuating symptoms is 100% normal! At one point they will eventually disappear too ;) (well hopefully ha)

Duster I'd say only reason to go early is if they're going to give you an u/s or a form for an early u/s. Otherwise the first appointment isn't much.

Welcome and Congrats Leahlou :)

Jess that's super exciting about your best friend! What a great pregnancy partner :)

writingislove you're supposed to stop temping after your BFP - or at least that is what I was always told. I'm no expert with temping though. So maybe someone with experience can advise!

Good Luck Jess! Hope you have a super high number ;)

Quantea Welcome! What a great story!! Congratulations :D

Awe Britt tell him to suck it up. I always just say sorry. Busy growing a human here. You know turning food into a baby? Kinda tiring :p And as for DTD we haven't since we found out!! So unusual. But when I'm in bed same time as the kids it's not easy to get done :p

AFM I went for a run/walk with my oldest today. good way to take it easy. He needs to run more lol But we're going to start running together 2-3 days a week on top of my normal running. Help me stay in shape :)


----------



## Quantea

Hmmm, to be honest I'm scared to DTD until we see the doctor. I know it's supposed to be safe, but I'm worried I guess. I've been convincing hubby to have other sorts of fun though. Poor guy, he puts up with everything without complains.


----------



## ajarvis

You gotta do what's best for you :) We all need to be reassured how we can. So much easier when you can feel the baby. So excited for that!


----------



## sausages

BrittRashel said:


> anti said:
> 
> 
> Just got my scan date... 21 July!!! I'll be 11 weeks. So excited now. Also terrified as I was talking to some ladies at playgroup today that have suffered miscarriages. I shouldn't have listened really. I'm sure everything will be fine. I think it's normal to be worried in pregnancy, I thought second time round I'd be less anxious but I'm not at all. Feel like a first timer all over again!
> 
> I thought I would be calmer my second time around. I think if anything, I am more nervous! I am a lot older this time so I know more about everything that can go wrong. I know the odds are in my favor but it's still terrifying, especially since I've been wanting this baby for almost two years now. We only started TTC in March though because it took me that long to convince DH that we should have a baby. I have had serious insane baby fever for over a year.Click to expand...

I'm the same! We were originally going to have three children, but when I started initiating our trying again after DS turned one - almost 4 years ago - DH had changed his mind!! I was sooooo upset. Then for these four years DH has been sometimes slipping up with the pulling out, sometimes dropping hints about baby names etc. It was a whole long mindf&*k truth be told. He finally came around to the idea of NTNP in January and it has taken since then.


----------



## BabyNo1

Hope you're all well  feeling alot more positive this week have the sickness feeling all day but feeling better in my self and happier  .. I totally get the constant worrying all the time, I guess just try and enjoy it too these times are so special.. anyone else thought about writing a pregnancy diary? 
X


----------



## ksquared726

Hi guys! I've been lurking but haven't posted in a few days. So here's my introduction:

I'm 30 and DH is 31. It took us nearly 11 months of ttc to get our first ever BFP (I had issues with really long cycles). I work full time in marketing, and DH is waiting to get into nursing school and currently works at a grocery store. We have 1 cat who is getting pretty old and she only likes me because she came with me when I moved out of my parents house 7 years ago. DH and I have been married since 2008, together since 2002. So this baby has been a long wait! 

I just got this big packet in the mail for my first appointment on July 6. But I saw it's with this nurse I saw last fall when my cycles were getting longer and longer and wanted help. She basically said there's nothing they can do and just be patient, and didn't run any tests and just blew me off. So now I'm waiting for a call back to see if they can shift some things around so I can see someone else. I don't want to delay my appointment though so unless they just say that they switched a couple of things so I'm at the same time but with a different nurse, then I'll just have to see her. Ugh. She just wasn't very helpful or took my concerns seriously. Thank goodness I found Vitex on my own and fixed my own problems!

Also we're telling both families on Fathers Day this Sunday! We bought gifts for our dads that say "Grandpa" on them :).


----------



## BrittRashel

Blech, ate four bites of my lunch and that was all I could manage. Okay, I regret not enjoying the nausea free days.


----------



## ajarvis

Babyno1 I've always "thought" of it. But I'm not much of a writer :p I did enjoy looking back on this site at my thread from my youngest son though. That's neat!

Hopefully you can get a better nurse ksquared! Dr. not listening and being problematic is why I went with a midwife his time around lol


----------



## Beans Mummy

I'm a little late to the party but can I join too? I got my BFP today for baby #2. I'm due 27th Feb.

Congrats to you all x


----------



## BabyNo1

Beans Mummy said:


> I'm a little late to the party but can I join too? I got my BFP today for baby #2. I'm due 27th Feb.
> 
> Congrats to you all x

Congratulations and welcome aboard  x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sending my aunt that message didn't go over well. Will go into details later. I won't be going this weekend.


----------



## mitchnorm

BrandiCanucks said:


> Sending my aunt that message didn't go over well. Will go into details later. I won't be going this weekend.

Sorry Brandi x x 

Welcome New ladies!!!


----------



## Mummy1506

Hi Ladies, 

Seem to be going through it a bit with this pregnancy! I've had some yellow discharge today not very much & then clear fluid even since & one point i thought the worst that my period had started as it was the exact feeling but nothing other than the clear fluid now ( sorry for tmi!) 

Has anyone had this & all been ok worrying a little bit. 

Waiting on a call from docs but probably won't get one until morning now. 

Thanks x


----------



## Cherr

dustergrl said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Feel a bit symptomless this morning. Worried. Also know that poas would come up positive anyway due to hormones still there. On and off symptoms ok????:wacko:
> 
> I'm hoping so. Mine fluctuate as well- the only thing that has been reliable is my sore breasts and even they aren't that sore this morning.
> 
> Ladies, I'm so worried about having a mc. This is my first pregnancy, and it took us 10 months to get to this point, so I would hate to lose it. I just feel like with so few symptoms and such an easy pregnancy so far, the symptoms could just go away and that's it.
> 
> Is there any way you can calm my fears?
> 
> Also, my first OB appointment isn't until June 30. Should I ask my clinic to move the date closer since I'm feeling this way?Click to expand...

Hey! I know exactly how you feel... my first daughter took 6 years to conceive, 2 of those years going through fertility treatment... all I wanted was to be sick as a dog, have all the symptoms and look 9 months pregnant imediately haha... well guess what... not even a drop of morning sickness the entire pregnancy, I felt like a million bucks and didn't start showing until like 5 months hah... my beautiful daughter is now 15 months old and the happiest, healthiest little bean!!... I hope my positive story helps! :)


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome beans mommy! So exciting that the later February due dates are joining :)

Mommy1506 I had quite a bit of clear discharge! No bleeding or anything though. That was 5 or 6 days ago.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies, how are you all? Iv been constant nausea, 24/7. Yet I'm ALWAYS hungry.
Scan next Tuesday, seen midwife yesterday, all go go go :) xx


----------



## Mummy1506

ajarvis - thanks for reply, no bleeding or anything here either so hoping its normal.


----------



## pinkpassion

hi ladies!!!!!!

So sorry I've been mia!!! I've been thinking of you all... I hope all is well!! 

Been so busy after dd birthday party and our friends are visiting from another state this week.

Had my scan today and met my new dr which i absolutely love!!! She was so thorough and spent an hour talking with us before the ultrasound . She said I can continue to bf dd through this pregnancy if I'd like, and she also said we could try vbac if this pregnancy goes well without complication (both things my old ob said no to) ... she was so thorough and reassuring , she upped my progesterone and put me on new type, so that was different .. but good..
Now the part that worried me, my scan we saw a pretty little bean with a beautiful heart beat but it was measuring 6+2, which is should be 6+5 by ovulation and 6+6 by lmp.. so naturally because of my mmc where baby was measuring 5 days behind I panicked, even though the dr said all is well and up to a week is normal ... she knew how worried I was so scheduled me another scan in 2 weeks, I can't wait .. I just want this little bean to be ok!!!!!

Anyway, I can't wait to see all the bfp start rolling in!!!!

Here is a pic of the scan and dd's birthday cake I made!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20150616_123706-1.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 4









2015-06-16 13.00.42.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Quantea

I'm not an expert, pinkpassion, but I really think a few days of variation are normal, which is why we need to get the "aging" scans which give the more accurate EDD, as opposed to simply counting from OV? In any case, I really hope everything works out okay!

PS: Gotta love that cake! ^_^


----------



## ksquared726

Well I couldn't change my appointment because they're so booked up until the end of July, but we're just going to not let her brush off any questions or concerns. And then for future appointments we'll just try to avoid her. I don't know, maybe she's good during pregnancy but just doesn't know much about the ttc part. 

Thanks for listening, ladies! And congrats on the good scans! I agree that any discharge or symptoms or lack of symptoms are fine at this stage. As long as there's not significant pain or bleeding, we should all be good for now. :hugs:


----------



## Feanorous

LeahLou said:


> Good morning! Can I join?? Just got my bfp yesterday after a loooooong journey! Feels beyond surreal!
> 
> My tentative due date is Feb. 22!

Welcome & congrats! I am due 20th, I think you are the closest to me - yay! :)



daniyaaq said:


> anti said:
> 
> 
> Just got my scan date... 21 July!!! I'll be 11 weeks. So excited now. Also terrified as I was talking to some ladies at playgroup today that have suffered miscarriages. I shouldn't have listened really. I'm sure everything will be fine. I think it's normal to be worried in pregnancy, I thought second time round I'd be less anxious but I'm not at all. Feel like a first timer all over again!
> 
> I was just thinking the same thing we
> suppposed be relaxed and know what we doing. I feel like a first timer with all the worry.Click to expand...

I feel just the same and this is our second baby too!


----------



## Feanorous

I am so jealous of all the US ladies who get early scans :(

I can't decide whether to tell the doctor that i don't know the last date of my period (so they then might send me for an early scan) or to just pay the £100 to get a private one!

Really nothing in the way of symptoms. A little extra tired and slightly nauseous but I wonder if its all in my head because I want the symptoms lol. 

Loving this group so far ladies, its great to think we'll all be on this long journey together and ya know how time flies - won't be long til we are posted birth stories and first pictures! 

xxx


----------



## emrhian91

I've not been on here really today, I don't think!! 

Slight cramping and slight nausea and I'll go from not hungry to hungry very quickly, and needing a wee quite often.

But the cramping and sickness etc goes on and off all day and I don't like it when it goes completely because it worries me. 

I never thought I'd be thankful to feel sick and cramping hahaha. 

How are you all?? 

I'm having a breakdown with my laptop. It's sooo slow and it's SO annoying LOL. 
and I use google chrome and i have adblock on it but I'm still getting adverts - those shopping ones - and pop ups and it's really annoying me, because the internet is running ridiculously slow because of it. grrr. 

Also, annoyed because I was telling OH I felt sick and I had cramping earlier and I took myself off to bed feeling crappy, and he was at his Nan's and he came back and now he's going out to his mates and I said can't he come down here, because I don't feel good and I'd just rather you were there, but he went anyway. 
I know I'm being unreasonable and irrational but it annoyed me anyway haha


----------



## Feanorous

Oh and I kept meaning to tell you girls...

Now, stretch marks!! I did not get any, not one single thing last time and I swear it was down to the oil. I promised I would tell any pregnant lady who would listen about this. 

You get 250ml of sweet almond oil, add 10 drops of mandarin essential oil and put it on once a day.

I first heard about this on here years ago actually, but then since read about it in a book called 'French Children dont throw food'. Turns out all french women use this! 

Everyone I have recommended it to and used it have not got any stretch marks :)

Just wanted to share...obviously feel free to take it with a pinch of salt hehe

xx


----------



## Feanorous

emrhian91 said:


> I've not been on here really today, I don't think!!
> 
> Slight cramping and slight nausea and I'll go from not hungry to hungry very quickly, and needing a wee quite often.
> 
> But the cramping and sickness etc goes on and off all day and I don't like it when it goes completely because it worries me.
> 
> I never thought I'd be thankful to feel sick and cramping hahaha.
> 
> How are you all??
> 
> I'm having a breakdown with my laptop. It's sooo slow and it's SO annoying LOL.
> and I use google chrome and i have adblock on it but I'm still getting adverts - those shopping ones - and pop ups and it's really annoying me, because the internet is running ridiculously slow because of it. grrr.
> 
> Also, annoyed because I was telling OH I felt sick and I had cramping earlier and I took myself off to bed feeling crappy, and he was at his Nan's and he came back and now he's going out to his mates and I said can't he come down here, because I don't feel good and I'd just rather you were there, but he went anyway.
> I know I'm being unreasonable and irrational but it annoyed me anyway haha

Eurggh men...they just don't get it! Just have a nice sleep and wake up feeling better in the morning. This won't be the last of the disagreements during pregnancy :)

Sounds like you have some adware on your laptop. You can download a free AVG trial that will scan your computer & remove any threats.

x


----------



## emrhian91

Is that similar to Bio Oil? That's what I have.. I used it on scars from an operation, and I remembered it being fantastic! :) 

And thanks for laptop advice, I'll try that before I throw it out the window ;D haha


----------



## sausages

Welcome Quintea and Beans Mummy! Congratulations on your BFPs! :D

Feanorous, could you book an early scan? I have booked one with Babybond and it's at Mothercare in York. It's costing me £99, but it'll be worth it for peace of mind. I thought about faking bleeding, because I have had them in the past when i've been genuinely spotting early in pregnancy. I just can't bring myself to be so dishonest.


----------



## mitchnorm

Also going for an early scan.....babybond around us too or a place near Guildford. Dedibately worth it for me....piece of mind that's all

Fernorous...no stretch marks here....I can't remember putting anything on...maybe that Palmers cocoa butter when I remembered :thumbup:. Good tip though x


----------



## Feanorous

emrhian91 said:


> Is that similar to Bio Oil? That's what I have.. I used it on scars from an operation, and I remembered it being fantastic! :)
> 
> And thanks for laptop advice, I'll try that before I throw it out the window ;D haha

No bio oil is different, but I guess a similar thing. From what I remember if you buy those two oils separately it's only about £4-£5 per huge bottle where bio oil is quite expensive. 



sausages said:


> Welcome Quintea and Beans Mummy! Congratulations on your BFPs! :D
> 
> Feanorous, could you book an early scan? I have booked one with Babybond and it's at Mothercare in York. It's costing me £99, but it'll be worth it for peace of mind. I thought about faking bleeding, because I have had them in the past when i've been genuinely spotting early in pregnancy. I just can't bring myself to be so dishonest.

100% agree...I am struggling with even thinking about saying I don't know my dates! lol. It's my Mum, she keeps telling me I should make use of the NHS blah blah but honestly we can afford the private scan so I think we'll go down that route. I might even go and book it now :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

:( I cannot keep up in here.


----------



## sausages

Feanorous said:


> 100% agree...I am struggling with even thinking about saying I don't know my dates! lol. It's my Mum, she keeps telling me I should make use of the NHS blah blah but honestly we can afford the private scan so I think we'll go down that route. I might even go and book it now :)

Oh god I get that from my mum too, but part of the reason the NHS is struggling so bad is people trying to "get the most" out of it. We are fortunate that we can afford to pay for the scan, so we are going to. Don't get me wrong, it's not spare change for us, but we will manage. If everyone paid their way for the little things like paracetamol, minor operations etc the NHS could maybe afford some more nurses or more expensive drugs for people who actually need them. 

It's like this whole thing going round Facebook about a "little known fact" that you can get free calpol etc. for your kids if you go into Boots cause you get it on the NHS. WHAT?! You can't afford a £4 bottle of calpol, but you dress your baby in Boden and your eldest has horse riding lessons?! If you're really on the poverty line then fair enough, but most of the people I've seen sharing that on Facebook are nowhere near! They just have an overwhelming sense of entitlement. 

Okay, sorry i'll stop ranting now.... Can I blame that on hormones yet?


----------



## sausages

FLArmyWife said:


> :( I cannot keep up in here.

It's hard isn't it! I literally can only just keep up if i check in a few times a day. When I am out all day it becomes a proper mission. 

I really do wish the format was different. I LOVE BnB and all my BnB girls, so I definitely wouldn't go anywhere else, but a forum per birth month, at least for the first two years from BFP would be so much better!!

We can't be the only birth club who've said this?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Well i think it's hard for me to follow because I'm active in 13 other threads but yes the format is a little difficult too.


----------



## dustergrl

Cherr said:


> dustergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Feel a bit symptomless this morning. Worried. Also know that poas would come up positive anyway due to hormones still there. On and off symptoms ok????:wacko:
> 
> I'm hoping so. Mine fluctuate as well- the only thing that has been reliable is my sore breasts and even they aren't that sore this morning.
> 
> Ladies, I'm so worried about having a mc. This is my first pregnancy, and it took us 10 months to get to this point, so I would hate to lose it. I just feel like with so few symptoms and such an easy pregnancy so far, the symptoms could just go away and that's it.
> 
> Is there any way you can calm my fears?
> 
> Also, my first OB appointment isn't until June 30. Should I ask my clinic to move the date closer since I'm feeling this way?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! I know exactly how you feel... my first daughter took 6 years to conceive, 2 of those years going through fertility treatment... all I wanted was to be sick as a dog, have all the symptoms and look 9 months pregnant imediately haha... well guess what... not even a drop of morning sickness the entire pregnancy, I felt like a million bucks and didn't start showing until like 5 months hah... my beautiful daughter is now 15 months old and the happiest, healthiest little bean!!... I hope my positive story helps! :)Click to expand...


It does! Thanks :)


----------



## sausages

FLArmyWife said:


> Well i think it's hard for me to follow because I'm active in 13 other threads but yes the format is a little difficult too.

I have posted a thread on the help board, just to see if they would consider it: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/2319581-birth-clubs.html#post35670487


----------



## LeahLou

Who's getting early scans or at least an appointment?? They didn't schedule me till July 23rd even with my history!! I'll be 9-10 weeks. Is that normal? With my first they scheduled me a day after I got my bfp!


----------



## thexfadingpat

LeahLou said:


> Who's getting early scans or at least an appointment?? They didn't schedule me till July 23rd even with my history!! I'll be 9-10 weeks. Is that normal? With my first they scheduled me a day after I got my bfp!


I'm not getting my first appointment until July 21st, when I'll be 10 weeks.
And that appointment won't even be for an U/S.


----------



## ajarvis

If you're not on and there's pages to read don't feel obliged to read it all. Just what you can and what you want to share! I think we can all understand being busy. I'm not working right now but should be soon then with the boys and work I will be in the same boat lol


----------



## BrittRashel

I don't think I'd be able to wait until 12 weeks to have an ultrasound. I'm having a hard time waiting until next Monday for my second one since we didn't see a heartbeat on the first one.


----------



## BrittRashel

ajarvis said:


> If you're not on and there's pages to read don't feel obliged to read it all. Just what you can and what you want to share! I think we can all understand being busy. I'm not working right now but should be soon then with the boys and work I will be in the same boat lol

This is what I do. If I'm 5+ pages behind, I'll just read the last 3 or 4 to get mostly caught up. I can't keep up with a kid and a full time job. It happens. :)


----------



## ajarvis

Definitely with 50+ ladies on here it will be hard to keep up with everybody.


----------



## Nola0841

ajarvis I hope you don't mind me asking but I'm terrified of having a missed miscarriage. Are there any symptoms for that?


----------



## daniyaaq

Yeah do what I just did, I read the first page from first unread then the last 2

Entering day 4 of really bad nausea, I was supposed to see doctor on Friday but I'm paying him visit now, I need something solid to help with this


----------



## ajarvis

nola I dont mind. I had a missed miscarriage. So there was no sign. Didn't start bleeding until after I had the ultrasound and it took a while as I chose the natural route. But it is statistically uncommon.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mummy1506 said:


> ajarvis - thanks for reply, no bleeding or anything here either so hoping its normal.

Sounds like it could just be the mucus plug forming. If there's no bleeding, I wouldn't worry.



pinkpassion said:


> my scan we saw a pretty little bean with a beautiful heart beat but it was measuring 6+2, which is should be 6+5 by ovulation and 6+6 by lmp.. so naturally because of my mmc where baby was measuring 5 days behind I panicked, even though the dr said all is well and up to a week is normal ... she knew how worried I was so scheduled me another scan in 2 weeks, I can't wait .. I just want this little bean to be ok!!!!!

Sounds good to me. I've had 4 babies and they all measured a few days off early on, or the sac measured further than the baby did, but everything caught up by 12 weeks.



Feanorous said:


> Welcome & congrats! I am due 20th, I think you are the closest to me - yay! :)
> 
> 
> 
> daniyaaq said:
> 
> 
> Feel like a first timer all over again!
> 
> I was just thinking the same thing we
> suppposed be relaxed and know what we doing. I feel like a first timer with all the worry.Click to expand...

I feel just the same and this is our second baby too![/QUOTE]

It's my 5th. I always feel like a first timer :rofl:



emrhian91 said:


> and I use google chrome and i have adblock on it but I'm still getting adverts - those shopping ones - and pop ups and it's really annoying me, because the internet is running ridiculously slow because of it. grrr.

I've had that a lot lately too and the popups only happen when I come here. Go to the Tools section of your browser. There's 3 lines in the top right corner (I use Chrome too). Then click on Extensions and delete all the extensions. That's where your ads are coming from.

Then google "rkill bleeping computer" and "Malwarebytes Bleeping Computer" and download them both. Run rkill to kill any processes, then run a full scan with Malwarebytes. It'll remove all adware, viruses, and malware from your system for free.



sausages said:


> Feanorous said:
> 
> 
> 100% agree...I am struggling with even thinking about saying I don't know my dates! lol. It's my Mum, she keeps telling me I should make use of the NHS blah blah but honestly we can afford the private scan so I think we'll go down that route. I might even go and book it now :)
> 
> Oh god I get that from my mum too, but part of the reason the NHS is struggling so bad is people trying to "get the most" out of it. We are fortunate that we can afford to pay for the scan, so we are going to. Don't get me wrong, it's not spare change for us, but we will manage. If everyone paid their way for the little things like paracetamol, minor operations etc the NHS could maybe afford some more nurses or more expensive drugs for people who actually need them.
> 
> It's like this whole thing going round Facebook about a "little known fact" that you can get free calpol etc. for your kids if you go into Boots cause you get it on the NHS. WHAT?! You can't afford a £4 bottle of calpol, but you dress your baby in Boden and your eldest has horse riding lessons?! If you're really on the poverty line then fair enough, but most of the people I've seen sharing that on Facebook are nowhere near! They just have an overwhelming sense of entitlement.
> 
> Okay, sorry i'll stop ranting now.... Can I blame that on hormones yet?Click to expand...


Yes, yes you can!



sausages said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> :( I cannot keep up in here.
> 
> It's hard isn't it! I literally can only just keep up if i check in a few times a day. When I am out all day it becomes a proper mission.
> 
> I really do wish the format was different. I LOVE BnB and all my BnB girls, so I definitely wouldn't go anywhere else, but a forum per birth month, at least for the first two years from BFP would be so much better!!
> 
> We can't be the only birth club who've said this?Click to expand...

I've been through three birth clubs since 2011 and never seen it said before, to be honest.



ajarvis said:


> Definitely with 50+ ladies on here it will be hard to keep up with everybody.

I find as the pregnancy goes on, people tend to weed themselves out and not participate as often, if at all. I've been in a group that had 86 Moms to be and at the end, only 13 participated. Now only 5 participate.


AFM - Nausea kicked in hard today. I couldn't finish my tea and made friends with the grass at the side of the road. My mother called this morning to flip out on me for defending myself against my family. I messaged my aunt to explain why I felt hurt, and she called my mom who called me to scream at me, and then said no one would be coming to my son's first birthday party. So, I don't think I'll be going to my grandmother's birthday this weekend. I'll be damned if I do, and damned if I don't. I'm not showing up to be attacked in person too, so I'll sit this one out and take my grandmother out for lunch in a few days.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi ladies :)

Another newbie here! 

Congratulations on your pregnancies. I sincerely wish a wonderful and healthy pregnancy for each and every one of you.

I have just finished my latest IVF cycle and I am delighted to say we got a BFP on Monday! So thankful and happy!

DH and I have DD who is 15 months old. She was conceived by IVF and born on 25th February 2014. We transferred two embryos this cycle, and are expecting baby #2 and possibly #3 on 26th February 2016. Exactly two years apart!:cloud9:

I will be having my first scan in the 6th week to confirm "headcount" as my doctor says, and to check the baby/babies heartbeat(s). 

I'll be sure to check in here and look forward to sharing the next 8 months with you xx


----------



## daniyaaq

Jonesbaby welcome and congratulations, seeing that BFP at the end of IVF is such a blessing isn't it. Wish you h & h 8months. How are you feeling so far. 

Wouldn't it be fun if you next bub is born on same day as your last.


----------



## Disneymom1129

A big welcome and congrats to all the new ladies that have joined :flower:


----------



## sausages

Welcome to the new ladies!! :)


----------



## Jonesbaby19

daniyaaq said:


> Jonesbaby welcome and congratulations, seeing that BFP at the end of IVF is such a blessing isn't it. Wish you h & h 8months. How are you feeling so far.
> 
> Wouldn't it be fun if you next bub is born on same day as your last.

It really is :cloud9: We are elated. 

It would be amazing if the baby was born on our daughter's birthday. With my EDD being only 1 day out, it's surely possible! :cake:


Thank you everyone for your warm welcome! :flower:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Yay 7 weeks today :D


----------



## millyr75

Hi Ladies.

I'm coming over from the June Testers Thread. My EDD is 22nd February. I'm 39 years old and already have a 20 month old son. This is my third pregnancy since my little boy was born. My first loss was at 14.5 weeks in September last year and my second loss was a MMC at 8 weeks in February. We're really hoping that this little one is a stayer.


----------



## cherryness

Hi everyone. Im 28, I'm pregnant with my second. I shoud be due 11 Feb going on my suspected ovulation date. I have a little boy already who is three. We are so excited but I'm still nervous until I get to see small one at my first scan :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome to the new ladies!!


----------



## Quantea

BrandiCanucks said:


> AFM - Nausea kicked in hard today. I couldn't finish my tea and made friends with the grass at the side of the road. My mother called this morning to flip out on me for defending myself against my family. I messaged my aunt to explain why I felt hurt, and she called my mom who called me to scream at me, and then said no one would be coming to my son's first birthday party. So, I don't think I'll be going to my grandmother's birthday this weekend. I'll be damned if I do, and damned if I don't. I'm not showing up to be attacked in person too, so I'll sit this one out and take my grandmother out for lunch in a few days.

Oh. Brandi, that sounds so awful! One would expect your mom to be in your corner at all times, never mind at a time like this when people ought to be even more considerate...

I don't know the details, but if it were me I'd try to get a bit of distance too. I understand it's family, so personally I wouldn't want to get into a fight (I always regret it if I do), so distance might be what's in order. Maybe even find a polite excuse so it doesn't sound bad, but let them cool down a bit all the same. I'm sure once they cool down a bit they will also come to regret saying a lot of these things, and once the little one arrives they'll be charmed out of their minds.

So don't be upset honey! Lots of hugs and good luck with the nausea!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My mother is the one who started all of it. I posted my pregnancy announcement, and then she sent me a text calling me sleazy, had my stepdad attack me through text and tell me my abusive ex husband (who strangled me the morning I walked out the door with my kids) was a smart man for leaving me...and then spoke to the rest of my family. After expressing that the comment was hurtful, when she fully knows I work my ass off to support my kids, she justified her words by calling me a drama queen "because I only called you a little bit sleazy"... (Yes, I have 4 and I'm single and this is my 5th, but I don't depend on ANYONE. I WORK to support them all, not sit on welfare all day long). My grandmother expressed genuine concern and when I explained why I wasn't worried, she responded with "...no comment..." and my aunt decided to comment on the announcement "We know exactly what kind of mother you are". She says now that was a positive statement. Not a SINGLE person took it that way other than my so-called family. She also referred to the pregnancy as a "deceitful mockery" in private message. Both my aunt and my grandmother have deleted me from Facebook.

SO now after my aunt's message back to me yesterday, I suspect she doesn't know the whole and true story. Perhaps her "We know exactly what kind of mother you are" really was a positive statement, and I reacted that way because of my mother's statement to me. She probably has no idea that my mother and stepfather said those things to me. My mother is not the type to say what she did wrong because in her mind, she can do no wrong. She probably twisted it to make me look like the bad person attacking everyone else in the family, so I'm debating on writing my aunt back...again...apologizing for my reaction and explaining why, and if she doesn't believe me, I'll provide her the screen shots. She would NEVER be the type of person to attack me, nor would she be the type who approves of calling her own children names.

On one hand, it'll look like me backing down. On the other, I really do owe her an apology if she really had good intentions.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

This is what I want to respond with:

"If your intentions were good, then I apologize for my reactions. No one was targeting Avo for her comments. My friend was simply expressing her views of me as a mother. There was no target and she most definitely did not intend for Avo to feel targeted. 

Unfortunately, not everyone in the family has reacted with care and concern, instead choosing to call me names like sleazy, or say that Mike was a smart man for getting away from me, and then calling me a drama queen because I expressed that it is hurtful, then further justifying such words "because I called you a little bit sleazy". That isn't care or concern. That isn't said out of love. That is downright insulting and hurtful, especially coming from the two people who are supposed to support you the most.

I'm not sure if you're aware of those reactions, since they were not posted under that announcement. I'm telling you this under the assumption that you didn't know that these words and reactions came my way, in the hopes of understand why I reacted with hurt and offense. I'm not saying it because I want drama or to continue fighting with my own family. I knew people would be shocked, perhaps even a little unhappy. I knew my family would have some concern, that easily would dissipate when the baby gets here and everyone sees that I am okay. The way it has been handled was hurtful and inappropriate, and my reactions towards you and Avo, stemming from my initial hurt and offense, were also hurtful.

I'm sorry that I took your comments negatively. I know that I'm going to do great and that those in this baby's life will come to love him or her regardless of the shock felt now. I'm just still very hurt at some of the things that were said to me and am reacting as such. I'm sorry that I hurt you in return."


----------



## NennaKay

First things first... Congratulations and welcome to all the ladies who just got their :bfp:! I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months.

Congratulations to all the ladies who have had scans and posted their pictures... I just love seeing ultrasounds! The little beans are adorable.

My first appointment is this Thursday; it'll be testing mostly. But I'll find out the date for my first ultrasound during my appointment!




dustergrl said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Feel a bit symptomless this morning. Worried. Also know that poas would come up positive anyway due to hormones still there. On and off symptoms ok????:wacko:
> 
> I'm hoping so. Mine fluctuate as well- the only thing that has been reliable is my sore breasts and even they aren't that sore this morning.
> 
> Ladies, I'm so worried about having a mc. This is my first pregnancy, and it took us 10 months to get to this point, so I would hate to lose it. I just feel like with so few symptoms and such an easy pregnancy so far, the symptoms could just go away and that's it.
> 
> Is there any way you can calm my fears?
> 
> Also, my first OB appointment isn't until June 30. Should I ask my clinic to move the date closer since I'm feeling this way?Click to expand...


As far as symptoms... I hear a lot of ladies wishing for symptoms. I've had cramping 2-3 times, I'm thirstier than normal, and strong smells make me gag, but that's all I've had so far. Unfortunately for me, those were also the same symptoms I had during my last pregnancy... The ENTIRE first trimester... I never actually felt pregnant until Allie started moving at 15w6d. 

So if you want symptoms, I hope you get them... Just beware, you may end up the symptomless wonder like me! :dohh:


----------



## Quantea

Oh honey, I can't begin to imagine how stressful this must have been on top of everything else...

If you think your aunt really isn't the type to say hurtful things like that, I'd try talking to her too. Maybe even face to face, since things like that can get misunderstood without the proper context. Even if she might have been influenced by your family at first, she may have regretted it after you talked to her. Gah, I don't know, it feels wrong to give advice on such delicate matters based on my own predilections, so in the end I would say do whatever feels right to you. And try not to let them upset you! You need to feel happy things for the little one :flower:

*hugs*


----------



## LeahLou

Symptoms are strong so far. Metallic taste, nausea, cravings, cramps, and lots of bloating
I look 10 weeks preggers!


----------



## LeahLou

5 weeks!


----------



## cherryness

Oops. Sorry I double posted here. I had already introduced myself page 11 ... Can I blame it on baby brain hah


----------



## mitchnorm

cherryness said:


> Oops. Sorry I double posted here. I had already introduced myself page 11 ... Can I blame it on baby brain hah

Of course you can....I imagine a lot is going to be blamed on baby brain:haha:

Symptoms wise....feel bloaty, a bit nauseous on and off, no so tired (that might be cos I'm on holiday at the moment so pretty relaxed....well as relaxed as you can be with a 3 year old in tow:haha:)

Agree with sausages and fernorous (I think) about early scan....I will be paying...the NHS is stretched enough without me putting more demands on it to put my mind at rest....we can afford it to be honest.

Excited to phone midwife on Monday and get my booking appt sorted....I presume that won't be for a couple of week after that, they tend to do them around 8-9 weeks here


----------



## anti

I have my booking in appointment on Monday. Will be glad to get it out the way.


----------



## ajarvis

4.5 mile run this morning. Almost got my step count for the day ;) Lazy day rest of the day lol. Grey and rainy. Wish my kids were on summer vacation already so we could lay in bed and be lazy all day :p


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Home internet is down so I only have my phone for a few days. My phone is give or take on whether it wants to post or not. So any new Mommas and changed due dates will be updated when I get my internet back.

My 24dpo levels were 18,238. BetaBase says average is 4186, and for women 28-30, 4455.

Hopefully will get an ultrasound in for next week.


----------



## jessthemess

Those are high numbers Brandi! Maybe multiples :)

AFM, I am starting the morning sickness omg, this morning I felt so ill! I just sat on the couch and I never do that! I was almost late for work! I finally ate some pretzels and a banana and that helped.

We are also moving this weekend and I am just soooo not looking forward to it! My family is being really nice and helping us a lot because according to them I can't move much while pregnant haha


----------



## writingislove

Had an early scan today and saw the gestational sac, but nothing else. I'm only 5w4d and only had the scan because of an ultrasound that had already been scheduled at the time of my BFP due to a recent ruptured cyst. I'm excited to see the sac, but a little disappointed that's all that was there. Really anxious for my next scan in a couple of weeks.


----------



## sausages

LeahLou - Loving the birds eye view of your belly! :D

Brandi, I am so sorry you have all this to worry about. I have no advice really, just do what you feel is right. Sending you hugs. xx

writing, I have had early scans and see nothing much in previous pregnancies. It's a little disconcerting ,but at least you know it's normal for 5 weeks. Hope the time passes quickly til your next one!


AFM: I got the "full uterus" sensation today! I am sure it was about 8 weeks before i felt it in my previous pregnancies, but i was walking across the office at work and was like woah that feels like there is something in there! Probably just cramping cause it's gone now, but it felt so familiar. Like an old friend! lol!


----------



## mrswichman

I have had lots of nausea and indigestion this past week and feeling boated...by favorite pair of jean capri's fitting snug and uncomfy. :( I haven't scheduled my first appointment yet, but going to soon I just work the hours they are open and haven't been able to call.

:hugs:


----------



## rollachick

BrandiCanucks said:


> Feanorous...as you're catching up, if there is something you want to reply to, click the MULTIQUOTE button on their comment. Do that for everyone you want to reply to. Then click on +POST REPLY just underneath the last post to the left, and that will gather all of the posts you want to reply to and quote them so you don't forget :thumbup:

Had never known that before, thanks :thumbup:



daniyaaq said:


> anti said:
> 
> 
> I got my letter today for my booking in appointment... Next Monday, so in a weeks time. &#128515; hopefully I'll get my maternity notes then, or is it 12 weeks you get your notes? I can't remember. Not looking forward to the blood tests though.
> 
> Are you afraid of needles like me. Every time I see a needle I want to run the opposite directionClick to expand...

Haha im the oposite of this, i always look at the needle going in and the blood coming out lol. Guess it seen ehen i was a teenager i had to have heps of blood tests for medical problems and i use to love freaking the nurses outby doing it, they all thought i was crazy :haha:


Well yesterday and today ive ben feeling nauseous all day and have been soooo tired for the last week. Didnt get any nausea with my daughter and dont remember being this tired and i use to work full time. 

Ive heard that if you have nausea one pregnancy then not the next it can mean the different gender? Anyone have experience with this?

Is anyone else still breastfeeding while pregnant? I kinda wana stop bfing just so im not so tired but still loving it so dont know what to do. And want a break before this bubs comes along. My daughter is almost 13months. 

Is there anyway to bookmark the page you have read up to to make it easier to know where you are up to on the thread?


----------



## ajarvis

If you click on the little arrow next to the thread it will take you to the last post you read :)


----------



## rollachick

ajarvis said:


> If you click on the little arrow next to the thread it will take you to the last post you read :)

Thanks!!! Dont know how ive never seen that before!! :thumbup:


----------



## pinkpassion

rollachick said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Feanorous...as you're catching up, if there is something you want to reply to, click the MULTIQUOTE button on their comment. Do that for everyone you want to reply to. Then click on +POST REPLY just underneath the last post to the left, and that will gather all of the posts you want to reply to and quote them so you don't forget :thumbup:
> 
> Had never known that before, thanks :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> daniyaaq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anti said:
> 
> 
> I got my letter today for my booking in appointment... Next Monday, so in a weeks time. &#128515; hopefully I'll get my maternity notes then, or is it 12 weeks you get your notes? I can't remember. Not looking forward to the blood tests though.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you afraid of needles like me. Every time I see a needle I want to run the opposite directionClick to expand...
> 
> Haha im the oposite of this, i always look at the needle going in and the blood coming out lol. Guess it seen ehen i was a teenager i had to have heps of blood tests for medical problems and i use to love freaking the nurses outby doing it, they all thought i was crazy :haha:
> 
> 
> Well yesterday and today ive ben feeling nauseous all day and have been soooo tired for the last week. Didnt get any nausea with my daughter and dont remember being this tired and i use to work full time.
> 
> Ive heard that if you have nausea one pregnancy then not the next it can mean the different gender? Anyone have experience with this?
> 
> Is anyone else still breastfeeding while pregnant? I kinda wana stop bfing just so im not so tired but still loving it so dont know what to do. And want a break before this bubs comes along. My daughter is almost 13months.
> 
> Is there anyway to bookmark the page you have read up to to make it easier to know where you are up to on the thread?Click to expand...

I am still breastfeeding my 12 month old dd, my dr gave me yhe green light to continue so I think I will for as long as possible!!!



ajarvis said:


> If you click on the little arrow next to the thread it will take you to the last post you read :)

I never knew this, I'll have to do this!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Question-- does anyone get cramps when laying down? It started last night... Trying to fall asleep on my back and end up with bad period-like cramps. Now tonight the same thing. I'm sitting up in bed waiting for them to go away. No bleeding or anything. But every little thing makes me worry!


----------



## dustergrl

Disneymom1129 said:


> Question-- does anyone get cramps when laying down? It started last night... Trying to fall asleep on my back and end up with bad period-like cramps. Now tonight the same thing. I'm sitting up in bed waiting for them to go away. No bleeding or anything. But every little thing makes me worry!

I have been waking up with them, but mine are while laying on my belly- which I can't seem to stop doing (I'm a heavy sleeper). I think theey are what have been waking me up in the morning. Haven't gotten them on my back- but my uterus is retroverted.


----------



## cherryness

Six weeks today! Finally!! I have very slight nausea on and off. And last night I had acid reflux. My boons ache a ton. So still lots of symptoms. I'm trying to keep positive. I had a lot of nausea this time last pregnancy... I'm just waiting for it to hit bad like last time.


----------



## mitchnorm

cherryness said:


> Six weeks today! Finally!! I have very slight nausea on and off. And last night I had acid reflux. My boons ache a ton. So still lots of symptoms. I'm trying to keep positive. I had a lot of nausea this time last pregnancy... I'm just waiting for it to hit bad like last time.

Yay:happydance:Yay
These first few weeks are going so slowly.... think it's cos I found out 2 weeks ago:cry:


----------



## emrhian91

3 hour wait at hospital last night. 

I had sharp pains and it just didn't feel right so I rang nhs 111 before doing anything who told me to go to the urgent care unit of Walsall manor hospital. Got there at 8pm, got seen at 11:20pm. The whole time I was in pain. 

He felt my stomach and didn't seem to be overly concerned, which has put me slightly at ease, and I have a scan on Wednesday. 

He said to have cocodamol for the pain, it seemed odd saying have such a strong pain killer while pregnant? I'm used to cocodamol so that's not a problem but I'm surprised. 
I haven't had any though, I'm too worried about taking them while pregnant.


----------



## daniyaaq

emrhian91 said:


> 3 hour wait at hospital last night.
> 
> I had sharp pains and it just didn't feel right so I rang nhs 111 before doing anything who told me to go to the urgent care unit of Walsall manor hospital. Got there at 8pm, got seen at 11:20pm. The whole time I was in pain.
> 
> He felt my stomach and didn't seem to be overly concerned, which has put me slightly at ease, and I have a scan on Wednesday.
> 
> He said to have cocodamol for the pain, it seemed odd saying have such a strong pain killer while pregnant? I'm used to cocodamol so that's not a problem but I'm surprised.
> I haven't had any though, I'm too worried about taking them while pregnant.

Same thing happened to me last night, I had a really sharp pain on my lower back and got to ER and they sent me straight to urgent care unit. 2 hours later I was given panadeine forte and some moxolon to counteract the effects


----------



## emrhian91

daniyaaq said:


> emrhian91 said:
> 
> 
> 3 hour wait at hospital last night.
> 
> I had sharp pains and it just didn't feel right so I rang nhs 111 before doing anything who told me to go to the urgent care unit of Walsall manor hospital. Got there at 8pm, got seen at 11:20pm. The whole time I was in pain.
> 
> He felt my stomach and didn't seem to be overly concerned, which has put me slightly at ease, and I have a scan on Wednesday.
> 
> He said to have cocodamol for the pain, it seemed odd saying have such a strong pain killer while pregnant? I'm used to cocodamol so that's not a problem but I'm surprised.
> I haven't had any though, I'm too worried about taking them while pregnant.
> 
> Same thing happened to me last night, I had a really sharp pain on my lower back and got to ER and they sent me straight to urgent care unit. 2 hours later I was given panadeine forte and some moxolon to counteract the effectsClick to expand...

We are around the same part of pregnancy, maybe it's normal? 
It just didn't feel normal because of it being sharp... I don't know :/ 
Hope you're okay though :)


----------



## daniyaaq

Im good for now. I feel twinges of the pain. I had an hour of severe cramps earlier but that stopped too.

What bothers me the most is morning sickness unfortunately for me im at the point where vomiting actually helps so yeah.


----------



## SpudsMama

I'll be giving birth at Walsall Manor emrhian91 :thumbup: Had my daughter there too. The urgent care unit is a bit hit and miss IMO. Whenever I've been there for myself the wait is ridiculously long and the help is minimal. But when I've had to take my 2yo they've been beyond helpful and we've never waited longer than a few minutes! I know it's because she's very young but receiving that kind of treatment myself would be lovely :haha: 

AFM - 6 weeks tomorrow and at this stage with my daughter the sickness had kicked in with a vengeance. So far with this bub I've just had a bit of nausea once (lasted most of Monday) but I've felt 99% fine ever since! I've had the odd bit of mild cramping, metallic mouth and achy boobs in between though so I'm sure all is fine. I'm just intent on soaking up these precious vomit free days while I still can :rofl: 

Is anyone else finding themselves going off their partner?? I just look at him and feel... repulsed :wacko: I've heard it can be quite common and all put down to hormones going haywire but it's still weighing on my mind a lot :shrug:


----------



## sausages

emrhian91 said:


> 3 hour wait at hospital last night.
> 
> I had sharp pains and it just didn't feel right so I rang nhs 111 before doing anything who told me to go to the urgent care unit of Walsall manor hospital. Got there at 8pm, got seen at 11:20pm. The whole time I was in pain.
> 
> He felt my stomach and didn't seem to be overly concerned, which has put me slightly at ease, and I have a scan on Wednesday.
> 
> He said to have cocodamol for the pain, it seemed odd saying have such a strong pain killer while pregnant? I'm used to cocodamol so that's not a problem but I'm surprised.
> I haven't had any though, I'm too worried about taking them while pregnant.

Oh hun sorry you've been in pain - what a worry!! How are you today? Has it gone or is it the same? Good luck at your scan next week. 



SpudsMama said:


> Is anyone else finding themselves going off their partner?? I just look at him and feel... repulsed :wacko: I've heard it can be quite common and all put down to hormones going haywire but it's still weighing on my mind a lot :shrug:

I'm not going off him at all, in fact it's the opposite! I am feeling really loved up towards him. I know i'm a bit snappy and irritable and I have bit his head of a few times, but he's been very tolerant, lol!


O.M.G. I had the MOST vivid dream last night! I dreamt that I was going for an early scan and I took my friend with me. The friend who I am nervous about telling because she is going through a struggle to conceive. Anyway, the scan showed I was expecting twins!! And I just broke down in tears crying saying NOOOOOO while my friend looked at me disgustedly and proper fell out with me. It was so bizarre!!! 

Anyone else getting vivid dreams yet?


----------



## writingislove

I always have vivid dreams so nothing has changed there, but I do keep having recurring dreams that I'm famished and trying to find something to eat, but everything I see makes my stomach churn. I don't have any nausea yet so it's kind of strange, but certain foods that I normally love completely turn me off these days--like coffee, apples, and sweet potatoes.


----------



## praying4my1st

Here's my scan from yesterday ladies at 5 weeks 6 days which was exactly what the dr calculated as of now but said it could change base on fetal development!

This was an transvaginal ultrasound; anyone wanna do Ramzi gender theory lol?

Yes Sausages I think I had one last night!!!


----------



## praying4my1st

writingislove said:


> I always have vivid dreams so nothing has changed there, but I do keep having recurring dreams that I'm famished and trying to find something to eat, but everything I see makes my stomach churn. I don't have any nausea yet so it's kind of strange, but certain foods that I normally love completely turn me off these days--like coffee, apples, and sweet potatoes.

I dont seem to have nausea yet either and like you writingislove, seem to have lost tastes for my favorites...potatoes of any form is the hardest for me since that was my comfort food...it's making a couple of coworkers suspicious bc they know I love potatoes so when I turned down a baked potato at work function they were looking at my me weirdly :wacko:


----------



## LeahLou

Yes I'm having very vivid dreams! Though most I can't remember the next day. 


So jealous of the scan!! Counting down the hours till July 23rd....


I'm feeling little spasms and lots of cramping. Uterus growing??


----------



## ajarvis

nice scan praying :) Not sure on the gender thing though

I had lots of cramps yesterday. After I ran. After I had sex. Then this morning too. Will be 6 weeks tomorrow. no spotting though so think I'm good.


----------



## praying4my1st

ajarvis said:


> nice scan praying :) Not sure on the gender thing though
> 
> I had lots of cramps yesterday. After I ran. After I had sex. Then this morning too. Will be 6 weeks tomorrow. no spotting though so think I'm good.

I think the scan has to be at 6 weeks at least and showing blood flow but it's just something fun to do to pass time lol!


----------



## Jules8

I am sorry for those having pains. I hope you feel better soon!! 

spuds- I have been extra snippy with mine. I want him around, but when he is I get annoyed so quickly....poor guy. lol He is being such a trooper! 

praying- I don't know about the Ramzi theory, but I am glad you got to see your little one. :) 

My dreams are vivid and ridiculous. lol. I have been waking up a whole bunch through the night so I wonder if that has anything to do with it as well. Other than that I am just using the bathroom more than usual, pinches/tingles down below,sore bbs, and extreme hunger. I have been craving ketchup, red sauce, and popsicles...so weird.


----------



## writingislove

I'm perpetually craving Top Ramen. Whyyyyy? Am I five years old again? :dohh:


----------



## atiekay

Currently on the search for an OB. It's kind of stressing me out. Regular Dr couldn't give me any names/recommendations and I dont have a regular GYN. I'm hoping that my sister can give me the name of her OBGYN when we tell our families. 

In other news, cramping off and on still. Kind of slowed down today. DH says he has notice I am much more cranky than usual (oops). I recently misspoke and told him the baby would be due in July. I'm blaming pregnancy brain.:haha: Oh, and according to my calculations 5w1d. :thumbup:


----------



## Cherr

For the ladies with cramping around 5/6 weeks, I had the same thing... closing in on 8 weeks this Friday and the majority of the crampy feeling is gone... of course I get twinges and pinches still! I gotta get my butt to the lab to do my prenatal bloodwork... but fasting at this point sounds awful...all food is turning me off, yet if I don't eat anything my stomach starts rolling, eww


----------



## GenYsuperlady

You ladies are so funny!

I've got no patience for anyone to be honest but hubby gets a lot of my poor attitude. I have to be on good behavior today though as we are celebrating Fathers Day early (Fathers Day is this Sunday in the States but I'll be working...the joys of being in the Emergency Room, crazy hours). Anyhow, I'm being all sugary sweet but just about lost my head when I tripped over a cord he'd left around! I recovered nicely though, cooking him a big breakfast now.

I've had some vivid dreams...forgot about pregnancy causing those! Can't remember them now of course.

I've had a mild bit of nausea but I also had my symptoms REALLY kick in at 6 weeks last time. Fatigue sure is starting. Boobs are getting bit and I've constantly got hard nipples like it's cold out! A bit embarrassing when I'm at the pool with my daughter is a heat wave!!!

Only 5 hours now til my first scan and we see the dot!!!!!! Can't wait for my first baby pic :)


----------



## BrittRashel

I haven't been posting much over the past few days. I've been sick, not just pregnant sick but chills, body aches and sore throat sick. So I have been hibernating.

To all the girls with cramps, I am right there with you. I was crampy this morning and still a little right now but I remember having a freaky out moment when I was pregnant with my son over cramps and my doctor told that as long as I wasn't bleeding, it was fine. So I'm trying to remind myself of that. 

Yay for all the ultrasounds this week!!
Praying: I'm not any good with the Ramzi theory but Brandi guessed that mine looks like a girl if you want to compare. :) (page 17 of this thread)

My DH was driving me nuts but he started being sweet when I got really sick so he's back in my good graces again. 

Writingislove: I am normally a health nut. I love my veggies and juices normally. Now I want nothing to do with them. Yesterday I started off okay with oatmeal. Then had two corndogs for lunch and pizza for dinner. I had a bowl of cereal for breakfast today and a meatball sandwich for lunch. I feel so bad because I wanted to be healthy this pregnancy but healthy food makes me nauseous.


----------



## Nola0841

Is anyone else still breastfeeding while pregnant? I kinda wana stop bfing just so im not so tired but still loving it so dont know what to do. And want a break before this bubs comes along. My daughter is almost 13months. 


I am! My son is 21 months and only nurses once every 2 days or so but man did it hurt this morning. Sore nipples are here!



Is anyone else finding themselves going off their partner?? I just look at him and feel... repulsed :wacko: I've heard it can be quite common and all put down to hormones going haywire but it's still weighing on my mind a lot :shrug:[/QUOTE]

I'm so replused by my husband at the moment. I feel bad but not sure how to fix it :blush:


----------



## sausages

I've just phoned and told my friend about the pregnancy. She has been trying for a few years and has had a couple of failed IVF attempts. I was so nervous of telling her, but she was lovely - I knew she would be. In fact she sounded absolutely fine, but she's good at hiding her hurt bless her. It's me who is a sobbing mess!! Life is so fucking unfair!! :(


----------



## Quantea

Hey everyone! Lovely to see all these new scans!

Nausea is beginning to rear its head for me, as I've been having this low-key nausea for most of the day. It's weird, because I'm often hungry and disgusted by food at the same time, lol. It usually recedes around 10-11 pm every night though.

It's also funny because I have developped this deep and uncanny disgust towards anything even remotely fatty. I'm usually a carnivorous girl and I love my junk food (even though I try to avoid it as much as possible). Not to mention I love anything sweet with a passion. But now the sight of pizza disgusts me, I cannot eat any meat other than dry-roasted chicken breast and I don't feel like ice-cream is even really edible anymore? :shrug: We even had this amazing chocolate & caramel cake in the fridge and last night just seeing it in its box made me close the fridge door in disgust! :wacko: I mean, lolwut?

On the other hand, lean vegetables (never really my favorite) are starting to look inviting and delicious and I keep drinking skimmed milk, which used to give me a bad taste. I had simple boiled greens for lunch today, while hubby was enjoying his (usually crazy awesome) cheesepie, because I couldn't even look at his plate without feeling like I'd throw up. And in the end, I only wished I had more greens!

Beyond weird, let me tell you. But hey, at least my diet just took a turn for the better!


----------



## mitchnorm

sausages said:


> I've just phoned and told my friend about the pregnancy. She has been trying for a few years and has had a couple of failed IVF attempts. I was so nervous of telling her, but she was lovely - I knew she would be. In fact she sounded absolutely fine, but she's good at hiding her hurt bless her. It's me who is a sobbing mess!! Life is so fucking unfair!! :(

I know that feeling sausages:cry:sausages
When I fell pregnant with my daughter 4 years ago....my friend was going through her 3rd round of ivf....that resulted in a mmc for her at 8 weeks. I felt distraught telling her...she has since been through another 4 unsuccessful attempts and I probably have to face telling her my news next weekend as we were meant to meeting up for a boozySaturday shopping session.....either that or I cancel:wacko:


----------



## Feanorous

sausages said:


> I've just phoned and told my friend about the pregnancy. She has been trying for a few years and has had a couple of failed IVF attempts. I was so nervous of telling her, but she was lovely - I knew she would be. In fact she sounded absolutely fine, but she's good at hiding her hurt bless her. It's me who is a sobbing mess!! Life is so fucking unfair!! :(

Well done for getting it done love, its not easy but she will be happy for you in her own time :)

As for me, nothing much at all going on. I hate this waiting!!

I got 3+ on a digi this evening which was nice as I'm not 5 weeks til Saturday. Earlier in the week it was 2-3 :)

I played my beloved netball tonight, but I didn't really enjoy it. I just keep thinking maybe I shouldn't have. I'm a bit crampy now. I had a MMC before, no bleeding or pain so I don't take much comfort with the fact there's no bleeding or pain! Wish I could fast forward a few weeks!!

xx


----------



## ksquared726

I am 6w+2d and besides a slightly heightened sense of smell and AF-like cramps, I've barely had any classic symptoms. I'm jealous of your food aversions and cravings! I'm a little more picky about eating food that is fresh and clean, but yeah I mostly feel normal. No extreme fatigue, only a few instances of nausea over the past couple of weeks, and most of it is so mild it's not obviously a pregnancy symptom. And mostly good/normal feelings toward DH. I can't wait until my scan so I can see my little sprout!


----------



## sausages

mitchnorm said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> I've just phoned and told my friend about the pregnancy. She has been trying for a few years and has had a couple of failed IVF attempts. I was so nervous of telling her, but she was lovely - I knew she would be. In fact she sounded absolutely fine, but she's good at hiding her hurt bless her. It's me who is a sobbing mess!! Life is so fucking unfair!! :(
> 
> I know that feeling sausages:cry:sausages
> When I fell pregnant with my daughter 4 years ago....my friend was going through her 3rd round of ivf....that resulted in a mmc for her at 8 weeks. I felt distraught telling her...she has since been through another 4 unsuccessful attempts and I probably have to face telling her my news next weekend as we were meant to meeting up for a boozySaturday shopping session.....either that or I cancel:wacko:Click to expand...

Oh I don't envy you hun. :( How will you tell her? I phoned just because then she wouldn't have to pretend or think about what her face was doing or anything. My other friend told her in person and she had advised me against doing it that way. Everyone is different though I suppose!! :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Really not sure....they gave up ttc and accepted they'd never have children a year or so ago....so still painful I guess but she's not actively trying. Shame as she'd love to adopt but hubby is having none of it...sad really :nope:

I might see how I feel next week


----------



## mrswichman

Sooo since I found out I havent had a day off work, and I work Dr. office hours...so by time I get home they are closed. Today I leave a little earlier to get home and try and make the first appointment, maybe if I was lucky they could squeeze me in tomorrow....I call and they are closed!!! Bloody hell...no luck. Oh well Just call early tomorrow morning before we leave for the weekend. 

As for myself baby wise: Tired, cramping here and there, nausea come and goes as it pleases along with the indigestion, boobs are ultra sore!! and I have been wanting bacon past few days...and I don't really even like the stuff, oh and trips to the bathroom becoming more frequent. <3


----------



## sausages

That's such a shame he won't look at adoption. But it's a really personal choice I guess. I have adopted nephews and they're gorgeous, but they have a sad history. Adoption over here is nothing like what you see over in the US - so it makes it a much harder thing to do.


----------



## thexfadingpat

Ah, major bloat has started today. I'm normally pretty skinny, but my stomach is so chubby looking now.
What week have most of your ladies bloat started to disappear in the past?


----------



## sausages

thexfadingpat said:


> Ah, major bloat has started today. I'm normally pretty skinny, but my stomach is so chubby looking now.
> What week have most of your ladies bloat started to disappear in the past?

It doesn't! LOL! Well for me at least the bloat just fills with baby after a few weeks. :)


----------



## sausages

Why has it got so quiet all of a sudden? Here I was moaning about not being able to follow and now there seems to be hardly anyone around. That'll teach me!!!


----------



## BrittRashel

Sausages, I still haven't told my friend who has dealt with infertility yet. That's great that your friend was so supportive. It really isn't fair. Every one should be able to have the opportunity to be a parent if they want to. It sucks that some people desperately want it and just can't have it. 

Quantea, I wish I craved healthy food. All I want is cheeseburgers!!


----------



## BrittRashel

My bloat comes and goes, kind of like when I'm pmsing. Some days there's a belly and some days no belly. It's bizarre. All my clothes still fit really well right now so Yay for that!



sausages said:


> Why has it got so quiet all of a sudden? Here I was moaning about not being able to follow and now there seems to be hardly anyone around. That'll teach me!!!

Lol! I was thinking that too when I didn't have a million pages to catch up on over lunch today.


----------



## praying4my1st

Quantea said:


> Hey everyone! Lovely to see all these new scans!
> 
> Nausea is beginning to rear its head for me, as I've been having this low-key nausea for most of the day. It's weird, because I'm often hungry and disgusted by food at the same time, lol. It usually recedes around 10-11 pm every night though.
> 
> It's also funny because I have developped this deep and uncanny disgust towards anything even remotely fatty. I'm usually a carnivorous girl and I love my junk food (even though I try to avoid it as much as possible). Not to mention I love anything sweet with a passion. But now the sight of pizza disgusts me, I cannot eat any meat other than dry-roasted chicken breast and I don't feel like ice-cream is even really edible anymore? :shrug: We even had this amazing chocolate & caramel cake in the fridge and last night just seeing it in its box made me close the fridge door in disgust! :wacko: I mean, lolwut?
> 
> On the other hand, lean vegetables (never really my favorite) are starting to look inviting and delicious and I keep drinking skimmed milk, which used to give me a bad taste. I had simple boiled greens for lunch today, while hubby was enjoying his (usually crazy awesome) cheesepie, because I couldn't even look at his plate without feeling like I'd throw up. And in the end, I only wished I had more greens!
> 
> Beyond weird, let me tell you. But hey, at least my diet just took a turn for the better!

I had the greens and spinach phase too...it was between 4 and 5 weeks and I literally could just eat that all day!


----------



## emrhian91

Such bad headaches tonight :(

I had one and I had to lie down and then it went and now I have another one. 

Does anyone else get these? Don't normally get headaches this bad, it hurts in my eyes :(


----------



## dustergrl

praying4my1st said:


> Quantea said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Lovely to see all these new scans!
> 
> Nausea is beginning to rear its head for me, as I've been having this low-key nausea for most of the day. It's weird, because I'm often hungry and disgusted by food at the same time, lol. It usually recedes around 10-11 pm every night though.
> 
> It's also funny because I have developped this deep and uncanny disgust towards anything even remotely fatty. I'm usually a carnivorous girl and I love my junk food (even though I try to avoid it as much as possible). Not to mention I love anything sweet with a passion. But now the sight of pizza disgusts me, I cannot eat any meat other than dry-roasted chicken breast and I don't feel like ice-cream is even really edible anymore? :shrug: We even had this amazing chocolate & caramel cake in the fridge and last night just seeing it in its box made me close the fridge door in disgust! :wacko: I mean, lolwut?
> 
> On the other hand, lean vegetables (never really my favorite) are starting to look inviting and delicious and I keep drinking skimmed milk, which used to give me a bad taste. I had simple boiled greens for lunch today, while hubby was enjoying his (usually crazy awesome) cheesepie, because I couldn't even look at his plate without feeling like I'd throw up. And in the end, I only wished I had more greens!
> 
> Beyond weird, let me tell you. But hey, at least my diet just took a turn for the better!
> 
> I had the greens and spinach phase too...it was between 4 and 5 weeks and I literally could just eat that all day!Click to expand...

I am definitely on more of a health food kick! They just sound way better to me. I have also been craving cream cheese- just ate half a pack. :)

I have also had some cramping today and am currently super sore in my labia and between my butt-bones- like where you would get sore after riding a bicycle. Anyone else have this?

Boobs were not sore this morning but have since come back hurting with a vengeance!


----------



## ajarvis

mitchnorm said:


> Feel a bit symptomless this morning. Worried. Also know that poas would come up positive anyway due to hormones still there. On and off symptoms ok????:wacko:




dustergrl said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Feel a bit symptomless this morning. Worried. Also know that poas would come up positive anyway due to hormones still there. On and off symptoms ok????:wacko:
> 
> I'm hoping so. Mine fluctuate as well- the only thing that has been reliable is my sore breasts and even they aren't that sore this morning.
> 
> Ladies, I'm so worried about having a mc. This is my first pregnancy, and it took us 10 months to get to this point, so I would hate to lose it. I just feel like with so few symptoms and such an easy pregnancy so far, the symptoms could just go away and that's it.
> 
> Is there any way you can calm my fears?
> 
> Also, my first OB appointment isn't until June 30. Should I ask my clinic to move the date closer since I'm feeling this way?Click to expand...




Feanorous said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> I've just phoned and told my friend about the pregnancy. She has been trying for a few years and has had a couple of failed IVF attempts. I was so nervous of telling her, but she was lovely - I knew she would be. In fact she sounded absolutely fine, but she's good at hiding her hurt bless her. It's me who is a sobbing mess!! Life is so fucking unfair!! :(
> 
> Well done for getting it done love, its not easy but she will be happy for you in her own time :)
> 
> As for me, nothing much at all going on. I hate this waiting!!
> 
> I got 3+ on a digi this evening which was nice as I'm not 5 weeks til Saturday. Earlier in the week it was 2-3 :)
> 
> I played my beloved netball tonight, but I didn't really enjoy it. I just keep thinking maybe I shouldn't have. I'm a bit crampy now. I had a MMC before, no bleeding or pain so I don't take much comfort with the fact there's no bleeding or pain! Wish I could fast forward a few weeks!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I cramped after running yesterday, and a bit this morning - with my son so it was pretty slow running with walking lol - I do remember this from the last two so it's expected but still disconcerting.


----------



## Disneymom1129

sausages said:


> Why has it got so quiet all of a sudden? Here I was moaning about not being able to follow and now there seems to be hardly anyone around. That'll teach me!!!

I was thinking the same thing :laugh2:


----------



## praying4my1st

So I've been having nausea creep up on me!
It started this morning as very little almost unnoticeable and progressed throughout the day to where now I want to just throw up already...is it bc today I made 6 weeks and now my whole body knows we're pregnant lol?...and I'm still hungry lol


----------



## daniyaaq

Hi ladies, I suspected I will be participating less once sickness hit and well it has. All I do all day is find ways to either feel better or get the vomiting out of the way for 30minutes of feeling slightly ok. 

I saw my doctor today and he wants me to do a follow up scan in 10-14 days to confirm fetal viability, talk about scaring a pregnant woman.


----------



## writingislove

daniyaaq said:


> Hi ladies, I suspected I will be participating less once sickness hit and well it has. All I do all day is find ways to either feel better or get the vomiting out of the way for 30minutes of feeling slightly ok.
> 
> I saw my doctor today and he wants me to do a follow up scan in 10-14 days to confirm fetal viability, *talk about scaring a pregnant woman*.

No kidding! Sometimes I don't think they realize the things they say can so easily send someone into a panic.


----------



## mitchnorm

daniyaaq said:


> Hi ladies, I suspected I will be participating less once sickness hit and well it has. All I do all day is find ways to either feel better or get the vomiting out of the way for 30minutes of feeling slightly ok.
> 
> I saw my doctor today and he wants me to do a follow up scan in 10-14 days to confirm fetal viability, talk about scaring a pregnant woman.

I'm sure everything's fine x x x sorry about sickness :nope:

I think you'll find this group slows down as people originally joined and then dropped out for a variety of reasons. .then the few remaining will up the activity as it becomes easier to follow. Same happened with a previous pregnancy thread I was on.....:happydance:

A bit nauseous here but very much on and off. ..I have a feeling this will be like my pregnancy with daughter... just nausea and tiredness...no sickness. Fingers crossed anyway x


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I went in for a scan today, measured 5 + 4 so since it's too Early for a heartbeat I'll be back in 2 weeks as well. Very standard, don't worry!!

Also if the dating holds, I'll be due Valentines Day! We shall see!


----------



## BrittRashel

emrhian91 said:


> Such bad headaches tonight :(
> 
> I had one and I had to lie down and then it went and now I have another one.
> 
> Does anyone else get these? Don't normally get headaches this bad, it hurts in my eyes :(

My headaches were awful last week. They turned out to be tension headaches. Can you get your spouse to rub your neck and shoulders? That helped mine go away almost instantly.


----------



## BrittRashel

daniyaaq said:


> Hi ladies, I suspected I will be participating less once sickness hit and well it has. All I do all day is find ways to either feel better or get the vomiting out of the way for 30minutes of feeling slightly ok.
> 
> I saw my doctor today and he wants me to do a follow up scan in 10-14 days to confirm fetal viability, talk about scaring a pregnant woman.

Aw, don't be scared. They saw barely anything at my ultrasound last week. Just a yolk sac. I go back Monday for another. Her words were "I want you to come back in a week and a half to see how you're progressing. We should see a heartbeat by then." Some doctors don't realize the importance of their wording. Our doctors basically said the same thing, mine just said it nicer. Fetal viability just makes it sound scary. I'm sure it will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## anti

I'm so exhausted today. I can barely move off the sofa, my poor 3 year old doesn't understand why I can't get up and play with her. I feel totally wrecked. I've got so much to do as well. Just wanna cry! Dumb hormones!


----------



## Becyboo__x

:wave:

Can I be added please

Estimate 23rd February with my 2nd 
(Will confirm at a later date)


----------



## sausages

Becyboo__x said:


> :wave:
> 
> Can I be added please
> 
> Estimate 23rd February with my 2nd
> (Will confirm at a later date)

Congratulations hun and welcome to the Fab Feb group!! :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

sausages said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Can I be added please
> 
> Estimate 23rd February with my 2nd
> (Will confirm at a later date)
> 
> Congratulations hun and welcome to the Fab Feb group!! :DClick to expand...


Thank you
Congratulations to you too :flower:


----------



## daniyaaq

Thank you ladies, I did quickly realize it was nothing to worry about but he could have said it nicer. He was lucky I'm too sick to react. 

Can second trimester come already I'm over this already


----------



## alikat27

Hi ladies! I'm tentatively joining with an estimated due date of *February 26*. Tentative because last BFP turned out to be ectopic... praying that this is our beautiful rainbow baby!


----------



## emrhian91

Could you please check out this thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ter/2320283-watery-bleeding.html#post35686961

To save me typing it out again.


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome Becyboo! 

My insane morning sickness from yesterday is staying away for the time being :)

Swapping kids for a sleep over tonight - I'm getting the 5 and 6 year olds so I can put them to bed at a decent time yay :p

Happy for being 6 weeks today - little baby's heart is beating :)

BUT had a dream of a miscarriage last night. Wasn't really a miscarriage as it was just light bleeding and a hpt I took was still positive (in the dream) but it's to reminiscent of my MMC dream last pregnancy. Going to be scared to sleep soon lol


----------



## mitchnorm

emrhian91 said:


> Could you please check out this thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ter/2320283-watery-bleeding.html#post35686961
> 
> To save me typing it out again.

Emrhian.....sounds like it's light enough to not be too concerning...I'd be more worried if it got heavier and more cramping. If you are really concerned and can't get a scan....what about somewhere private. Obviously costs money but will put your mind at rest x x x


----------



## Feanorous

Welcome to the new ladies! Congrats :)

I went to docs this morning to be referred for my booking in appointment.

Doc said my due date is 18th Feb but all online calculators say 20th. Anyone know why there would be a difference? All based on 1st day of last period which was 16th May. 

Em- I'll read your thread now, but hope you are ok? Try not to worry! Xxx


----------



## ajarvis

Maybe he read his dial wrong? The nurse at the dr told me my due date was february 13th, but the dr said 12th - which is correct based on LMP. She read the dial wrong.


----------



## BrittRashel

Feanorous, I agree with probably a misread. I did correct the receptionist at my ob's office when she tried to tell me my due date was a day before it was but my dr. and the nurses got it right. 

Ajarvis, yay for no morning sickness!! Mine was here for a whopping 3 hours the other day and then just disappeared and hasn't come back. I'm not complaining. Those 3 hours were enough to remind me how awful morning sickness is. I will be ecstatic if I have a morning sickness free pregnancy this time around.


----------



## sausages

alikat27 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm tentatively joining with an estimated due date of *February 26*. Tentative because last BFP turned out to be ectopic... praying that this is our beautiful rainbow baby!

Congratulations to you!! I hope that this is your rainbow baby :flower:



emrhian91 said:


> Could you please check out this thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ter/2320283-watery-bleeding.html#post35686961
> 
> To save me typing it out again.

I replied on there hun. x



Feanorous said:


> Welcome to the new ladies! Congrats :)
> 
> I went to docs this morning to be referred for my booking in appointment.
> 
> Doc said my due date is 18th Feb but all online calculators say 20th. Anyone know why there would be a difference? All based on 1st day of last period which was 16th May.
> 
> Em- I'll read your thread now, but hope you are ok? Try not to worry! Xxx

Yeah they could have read the dial wrong. Either way it means little cause when you have your 12 week scan that date with trump any previous anyway. :)




I was walking round work today with a huge goofy smile on my face. I just kept thinking "I have a baby in my belly and no one here knows!" and that was making me giddy. I'M JUST SO HAPPY!!! :cloud9:


----------



## BrittRashel

I keep forgetting I'm pregnant since I have been so symptomless lately. Up until just now, my only symptom was that my boobs are still a tad tender but I am really tired now. I just finished my lunch and a nap sounds just wonderful right now. Too bad I'm at work. :( Oh, and I'm craving a cookie but that might just be my sweet tooth. 

Even my bloating that was here yesterday is gone today so I feel pretty normal.


----------



## Jules8

Welcome and Congrats to the new ladies!! :)

I haven't been on in over a day so it looks like I have missed a bit. I am def. not going to be able to catch up on all of it so I will just catch up on this page and try better going forward. lol 

ajarvis- Yay for no morning sickness today! Hopefully those kids will be asleep good and early. Usually they try, but still can't stay up too late that young. lol I hope your dreams get happier! 

Feanorous- Hmmm, it's not too far off at least. Maybe they have the lmp off by a few days or just calculated differently? 

sausages- Hahahaha! That is too cute. Its kinda nice having a secret like that isn't it? 

AFM: Had my third 48 hour bloods and they are now up to 270! I feel like I can officially breathe and be excited. I was so nervous with the low counts on Monday (HCG 35) and Tuesday (HCG 66.5). I go back in on Tuesday just to check then I have my prenatal appt. So exciting!!! 

It's getting easier not to tell people, though we have told about 4 friends. I think hubby and I are kind of enjoying our little secret...kinda romantic. lol I have one friend I promised I would tell right away, but haven't had the guts to tell. They have been going through fertility treatments for years and are going in September for their last IVF. She just found out her dads cancer came back this week and her husband is having a hard time with his job...I just feel so nervous to add something else that is going to be upsetting for her. I know she will be happy for me, but sad for herself (if that makes sense at all).


----------



## lozzy21

Can I join please? My due date is the 3rd of March but my DD was 5 weeks early and I'm leaning towards an elsc so looking at a February baby. Got a belter of a line today at 10 dpo. Had a MC in November so feeling so nervous. Not told hubby yet. Can't decide to tell him on Sunday (Father's Day) or wait till after AF's due.


----------



## hopeful0404

hi everyone! i will be 6 weeks this sunday...i have had 2 mc before and found out i have a blood clotting disorder so they put me on medicine for that so maybe this sweet pea will be hanging around for awhile :happydance:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Welcome to all the new girls - fx'd for sticky little beans!

Nausea is mild but constant this morning. Lots of peeing. Dying to tell people!!! Need to think of a cute way to tell DH's family!


----------



## BabyNo1

anti said:


> I'm so exhausted today. I can barely move off the sofa, my poor 3 year old doesn't understand why I can't get up and play with her. I feel totally wrecked. I've got so much to do as well. Just wanna cry! Dumb hormones!

Aww bless you I have days like that too mine is 4 in September some days are so tiring but keep thinking about what your giving her at the end of it and how much she will love her little brother or sister  

X


----------



## NennaKay

Excited for all the new ladies here! I had my first appointment on June 18th... They drew blood, I had a Pap smear done, and I did a survey, same old stuff. But, I got my appointment date for my first ultrasound!! I get to see my little bean on July 9th!!


----------



## LeahLou

Quick up date! Had a scare yesterday, spotted a little so I called the dr and they got me in asap this morning. Didn't do an u/s but everything looks good! 

Because I had to miss work to go, my whole office knows as well as most of the family since my mom had to cancel plans with my aunt and news spread like wildfire!


----------



## ajarvis

I'm job hunting right now! I don't know how I'm going to keep it quiet because of all the appt. in the beginning. Going to be tough. But work is going to be the only place I'm not telling for a while so hopefully easier than everybody :p


----------



## emrhian91

My cramping has pretty much stopped 
It's just a dull ache 

Still spotting slightly 
Not a lot, I noticed when I wiped :/


----------



## thexfadingpat

Welcome and congrats to everyone that is new!

FI and I told my Mom last night. She was shocked, but overly ecstatic. She actually started crying.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hope all you ladies are doing fantastic :flower:

I had my first nurse visit today. They did a urine pg test and blood work-- AKA nothing exciting. My first appt with my OB is in three weeks, and I will be getting an ultrasound done then.

Is anyone getting genetic testing done? I have a first cousin with DS, as well as another first cousin with Autism so they are having me do a NT (nuchal translucency screening) ultrasound on 8/4. Either way, at least I'll be able to see little bean again at that time :cloud9:. Not sure how many I'll have to have total though.


----------



## Disneymom1129

thexfadingpat said:


> Welcome and congrats to everyone that is new!
> 
> FI and I told my Mom last night. She was shocked, but overly ecstatic. She actually started crying.

Aww, cute :). Will she be a first-time Grandma?


----------



## ksquared726

I'm like you ladies where it's getting easier to keep the secret because I don't have any symptoms most of the time, so I stop thinking about it (hallelujah!). Helps that I've been super busy at work today. I'm so excited that we're telling our families this weekend! Maybe I'll take a cheapie test just to make absolutely sure it's still in there. I've been too afraid to do it even though I had great progression two weeks ago. It's so weird to not have many symptoms! And I'm 6w+3d!

Sausages - You're so cute! I totally did that a couple of days after my BFP while I was alone in the bathroom. This is the best secret to have!!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Oh LORD the bottomless pit hunger is kicking in today...

I just want to go home, eat a ton and nap...but that's how I gained 50lbs last time....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

rollachick said:


> Haha im the oposite of this, i always look at the needle going in and the blood coming out lol. Guess it seen ehen i was a teenager i had to have heps of blood tests for medical problems and i use to love freaking the nurses outby doing it, they all thought i was crazy :haha:

OMG I'm the exact same way lol






> Ive heard that if you have nausea one pregnancy then not the next it can mean the different gender? Anyone have experience with this?

My nausea started earlier and lasted a shorter period of time with my girls, and started later and lasted longer with my boys. 6-11 weeks with my girls, 8-19 weeks with my boys. I also vomited more with my girls than with my boys.



> Is anyone else still breastfeeding while pregnant? I kinda wana stop bfing just so im not so tired but still loving it so dont know what to do. And want a break before this bubs comes along. My daughter is almost 13months.

I'm still breastfeeding my 11 month old, but I've heard many pregnant women's milk dries up by the 4th to 5th month in prep for the new baby.






Disneymom1129 said:


> Question-- does anyone get cramps when laying down? It started last night... Trying to fall asleep on my back and end up with bad period-like cramps. Now tonight the same thing. I'm sitting up in bed waiting for them to go away. No bleeding or anything. But every little thing makes me worry!

I get them usually when waking up and very thirsty. I think it has to do with dehydration.



SpudsMama said:


> Is anyone else finding themselves going off their partner?? I just look at him and feel... repulsed :wacko: I've heard it can be quite common and all put down to hormones going haywire but it's still weighing on my mind a lot :shrug:

It has to do with having high levels of progesterone. It can make women irritable, have less patience and tolerance, or cause depression. I have no patience at all.



praying4my1st said:


> Here's my scan from yesterday ladies at 5 weeks 6 days which was exactly what the dr calculated as of now but said it could change base on fetal development!
> 
> This was an transvaginal ultrasound; anyone wanna do Ramzi gender theory lol?

I'm gonna say girl.



BrittRashel said:


> I saw my doctor today and he wants me to do a follow up scan in 10-14 days to confirm fetal viability, talk about scaring a pregnant woman.

Aw, don't be scared. They saw barely anything at my ultrasound last week. Just a yolk sac. I go back Monday for another. Her words were "I want you to come back in a week and a half to see how you're progressing. We should see a heartbeat by then." Some doctors don't realize the importance of their wording. Our doctors basically said the same thing, mine just said it nicer. Fetal viability just makes it sound scary. I'm sure it will be fine. :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Some doctors just don't have bedside manners



Disneymom1129 said:


> Is anyone getting genetic testing done? I have a first cousin with DS, as well as another first cousin with Autism so they are having me do a NT (nuchal translucency screening) ultrasound on 8/4. Either way, at least I'll be able to see little bean again at that time :cloud9:. Not sure how many I'll have to have total though.

I do the IPS Screening every pregnancy, just for the ultrasound. I already have a child with special needs so if I get another, just more love to share.

Welcome to the new ladies! I'll add you to the front.

Hopeful0404 - Do you know what your due date is?


AFM - Had my ultrasound today and there is only ONE baby. Heartbeat was 104, and baby measured 4mm. Baby measured 6w4d. My due date has been moved up to February 8.

I can't drink water without gagging. I can't drink tea without gagging and vomiting. The thought of food makes me want to vomit, but I'm so unbelievably hungry.

My test line is finally darker than the control line and I got a 3+ on my test.

Meet Squish.
 



Attached Files:







Squish6weeks.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## thexfadingpat

Disneymom1129 said:


> thexfadingpat said:
> 
> 
> Welcome and congrats to everyone that is new!
> 
> FI and I told my Mom last night. She was shocked, but overly ecstatic. She actually started crying.
> 
> Aww, cute :). Will she be a first-time Grandma?Click to expand...

Yes, she will be. This will be the first grand baby for all of our parents. :)


I've actually been doing a lot of reading and thinking lately regarding genetic testing, etc. Right now I'm leaving towards not doing any. But I'll see what my midwife has to say when I have my first appointment with her.


----------



## daniyaaq

Wow Brandi squishy is one strong bub, with those numbers I was expecting twins.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Hi ladies! My oh and I just realised that this weekend will be exactly 12 months since we found out we were expecting... I then saw your group pop up, and just wanted to wish you all the happiest and healthiest of nine months. It was and still is super surreal to have been pregnant and now be a mum! Eat well, and take care of yourselves and those beautiful teeny tiny babies :flower:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So was I, dani!!


----------



## BrittRashel

Aw, little dot!! :)

I am feeling very impatient tonight. Anytime anyone complains about something I just want to smack them. Damn hormones are driving me a little nuts with the ups and downs.


----------



## anti

We will have the nt scan but won't have the blood tests done so they won't do the genetic testing. We didn't do it with my daughter and I won't do it with this baby. 2 of my very close friends were told their babies had downs and they were pressured into having terminations, thankfully neither of them had terminations and now their babies are both happy healthy little girls with no problems at all. I don't want the stress in pregnancy. In the way we see it, if there is something wrong with baby, we'll deal with it when baby is here, we'd never consider termination, which is what the doctors push on you here.


----------



## dustergrl

anti said:


> We will have the nt scan but won't have the blood tests done so they won't do the genetic testing. We didn't do it with my daughter and I won't do it with this baby. 2 of my very close friends were told their babies had downs and they were pressured into having terminations, thankfully neither of them had terminations and now their babies are both happy healthy little girls with no problems at all. I don't want the stress in pregnancy. In the way we see it, if there is something wrong with baby, we'll deal with it when baby is here, we'd never consider termination, which is what the doctors push on you here.

How sad that they pressure women to terminate!

AFM I think I have a yeast infection. Will be treated as such per recc by Dr, and if sx don't improve will be looked into further. Oh, the itching...

Edited to add: welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## cherryness

anti said:


> We will have the nt scan but won't have the blood tests done so they won't do the genetic testing. We didn't do it with my daughter and I won't do it with this baby. 2 of my very close friends were told their babies had downs and they were pressured into having terminations, thankfully neither of them had terminations and now their babies are both happy healthy little girls with no problems at all. I don't want the stress in pregnancy. In the way we see it, if there is something wrong with baby, we'll deal with it when baby is here, we'd never consider termination, which is what the doctors push on you here.

I'm having n t scan too. Undecided what to do if something major is seen. My friends all say theyd never abort and that's great and all that they r strong like that but I felt judged because I don't know what I would do. It made me break down in tears. I was also one of those born with doctors telling my mum id b downs. I am not. But it makes it even harder. :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Most people born with down syndrome are able to lead fully functional lives. They struggle with speech, academics, and are developmentally delayed but shown life skills, I've seen many of them able to keep up jobs and lead normal lives. Their families handle their finances, but other than that, it's all them.

The only reasons I could ever terminate is if carrying the pregnancy was a health risk for me (I'm a single mom of 4. I can't leave them alone), or if it was a 100% chance that the pregnancy was fatal, and even then, I'd choose to birth the baby, "know" him for even a few minutes. But I already have a child with special needs so I know it's something I can handle. Even if I knew during pregnancy that she would have special needs, I don't think I could have terminated. Zoe brings so much love and joy and a different perspective on life to my life. She's taught me things I otherwise would not have known or imagined, and she's changed my views on a lot of things.


----------



## lozzy21

We won't be getting any genetic testing done, didn't with my daughter ether..The NT scan isn't even offered in my area but I'd decline anyway. 
Down's syndrome is just one of a massive range of learning disabilities, most of which can't be screened for.


----------



## sausages

Gosh, the whole question of terminating or not is such a personal thing. I would never judge anyone for choosing one way or the other. 

For me, I will have full testing. If my NT comes back high risk I will pay for the harmony/panorama test as it gives greater accuracy. If THAT also comes back high risk I'll have an amniocentesis. I would need to know for certain before I could make any decisions and amnio is the only sure way.


----------



## mitchnorm

sausages said:


> Gosh, the whole question of terminating or not is such a personal thing. I would never judge anyone for choosing one way or the other.
> 
> For me, I will have full testing. If my NT comes back high risk I will pay for the harmony/panorama test as it gives greater accuracy. If THAT also comes back high risk I'll have an amniocentesis. I would need to know for certain before I could make any decisions and amnio is the only sure way.

At the age of 42 I am seriously considering the Harmony test. Sausages just be aware that harmony test results take about 14 days to come back that's why they typically do it around 10 weeks....results back around the time of nt and triple test on nhs. I need tonreaearch the Harmony as I wasn't going to bother as I thought it was just screening not diagnostic therefore any issues amnio still needed to confirm . But my friend and just said no it's definitive and diagnostic. Confused.com


----------



## Jules8

I would like to have testing if offered. If something were to be wrong I would just want to be prepared for it. I would love our child no matter what though! I work with adults with severe autism and other disabilities such as down syndrome. There are challenges for sure, but they are wonderful people. 

I did have some genetic testing done prior to our fertility treatments for things that would affect our baby if we both carried the gene. Mine came back clear for the ones they tested for.


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi ladies! May I be added please? I'm due with #3 on February 22! I have a 2012 DD and 2013 DS. Is there a Facebook group or just here on bnb?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

There is a Facebook group as well that is going secret in a few days. You can PM me and I'll send the link. I'll add you to the front.


----------



## SpudsMama

A FB group sounds awesome Brandi :) It'll be one of those groups that don't get posted on my friends newsfeeds right? I'm guessing so but just checking because I'm paranoid about the cat being let out of the bag before I'm ready to announce :haha: 

Hi GoE! Weren't we due with our daughters at the same time? Spud is an August 2012 baby although I know your lady made an early appearance!


----------



## Disneymom1129

sausages said:


> Gosh, the whole question of terminating or not is such a personal thing. I would never judge anyone for choosing one way or the other.
> 
> For me, I will have full testing. If my NT comes back high risk I will pay for the harmony/panorama test as it gives greater accuracy. If THAT also comes back high risk I'll have an amniocentesis. I would need to know for certain before I could make any decisions and amnio is the only sure way.

This is pretty much my approach as well. 

Can't say I'd ever terminate my pregnancy if there was something wrong, such as downs. My cousin has downs and I just adore her.

Like someone said I am mainly doing the testing for peace of mind as well as preparing myself if something is in fact going on.


----------



## ajarvis

gardenofedens said:


> Hi ladies! May I be added please? I'm due with #3 on February 22! I have a 2012 DD and 2013 DS. Is there a Facebook group or just here on bnb?

Welcome and Congratulations :)



SpudsMama said:


> A FB group sounds awesome Brandi :) It'll be one of those groups that don't get posted on my friends newsfeeds right? I'm guessing so but just checking because I'm paranoid about the cat being let out of the bag before I'm ready to announce :haha:
> 
> Hi GoE! Weren't we due with our daughters at the same time? Spud is an August 2012 baby although I know your lady made an early appearance!

The facebook group currently is "Closed" so it appears if your friends look through you groups. But I think on the 23rd or something it's going secret so it won't appear - I'm not joining until then :)


----------



## SpudsMama

ajarvis said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! May I be added please? I'm due with #3 on February 22! I have a 2012 DD and 2013 DS. Is there a Facebook group or just here on bnb?
> 
> Welcome and Congratulations :)
> 
> 
> 
> SpudsMama said:
> 
> 
> A FB group sounds awesome Brandi :) It'll be one of those groups that don't get posted on my friends newsfeeds right? I'm guessing so but just checking because I'm paranoid about the cat being let out of the bag before I'm ready to announce :haha:
> 
> Hi GoE! Weren't we due with our daughters at the same time? Spud is an August 2012 baby although I know your lady made an early appearance!Click to expand...
> 
> The facebook group currently is "Closed" so it appears if your friends look through you groups. But I think on the 23rd or something it's going secret so it won't appear - I'm not joining until then :)Click to expand...

Brilliant, I'll do the same :)


----------



## Feanorous

I'll join the group when its secret too:)

I really really want to tell my 3 closest friends but my hubby won't let me!! We all had babies within a week of each other (we met at NCT classes) and I am going for dinner with them next weekend. I really want to tell! 

I am in need of some distractions, the time is just going soooooo slowly for me. 3 weeks today until our private scan!

x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Search me on Facebook, ladies. Brandi Nunes...brownish curly hair.

The only way to get in once it goes secret is to be added by a member, and only way to add a new member is to be friends with them.


----------



## ajarvis

You can add by email as well once it's secret. Admin just has to approve it!


----------



## lozzy21

Any one else's symptoms start stupidly early? Fatigue has hit me big time and my boobs have gone huge and are killing me


----------



## ushotmedown

Hi, so I got a positive 2-3 weeks on a clearblue digi test yesterday :) I have really irregular cycles so I think I'm due around Feb 14th but I haven't been to the doctors/midwives yet


----------



## ajarvis

lozzy mine has been building from 4 weeks Just getting worse lol

ushotmedown congrats and welcome :) Valentines baby :)


----------



## lozzy21

I'm not even 4 weeks yet lol


----------



## ushotmedown

Thanks ajarvis :) I still can't really believe its real. I called up the Drs and they called me to test again in a week (25th) and call back, so I can't really ease up and believe i'm pregnant until then.


----------



## mitchnorm

ushotmedown said:


> Thanks ajarvis :) I still can't really believe its real. I called up the Drs and they called me to test again in a week (25th) and call back, so I can't really ease up and believe i'm pregnant until then.

Congratulations and welcome!!!!:happydance: 

I actually have an appointment with my doctor for Monday....I booked it as a follow up to blood tests to check out why I wasn't conceiving :haha:. I am not sure whether to keep it....she knows I have had chemicals in the past so wonder whether she might put me forward for a cheeky scan (she was referring me for an ovary scan anyhow to check for pcos)..... Or whether to cancel it. In the Uk you don't have to see a doctor when pregnant...they don't confirm pregnancy with blood tests....you just get referred straight to midwife team for booking in appt


----------



## ajarvis

Positive test is a positive test :) Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## sausages

mitchnorm said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> Gosh, the whole question of terminating or not is such a personal thing. I would never judge anyone for choosing one way or the other.
> 
> For me, I will have full testing. If my NT comes back high risk I will pay for the harmony/panorama test as it gives greater accuracy. If THAT also comes back high risk I'll have an amniocentesis. I would need to know for certain before I could make any decisions and amnio is the only sure way.
> 
> At the age of 42 I am seriously considering the Harmony test. Sausages just be aware that harmony test results take about 14 days to come back that's why they typically do it around 10 weeks....results back around the time of nt and triple test on nhs. I need tonreaearch the Harmony as I wasn't going to bother as I thought it was just screening not diagnostic therefore any issues amnio still needed to confirm . But my friend and just said no it's definitive and diagnostic. Confused.comClick to expand...

Yeah I know the results for harmony take a while to come back. The panorama test comes back sooner though and is more accurate than harmony for some things - even though harmony is pretty accurate itself!! Panorama only takes a week to come back too. 

Go to https://mums.me.uk/ and check out their info on it. I always use them for my scans anyway, they're an excellent clinic.


----------



## BrittRashel

Okay, caught back up. The Facebook group might be easier to follow. We're telling everyone after my ultrasound on Monday. I'll feel more secure about the baby sticking at that point. I'll join then. :) 

I just got back from telling my friend with fertility issues that I'm pregnant. She was super happy for me and didn't seem upset but you can never know what is going on inside someone's head.


----------



## sausages

BrittRashel said:


> Okay, caught back up. The Facebook group might be easier to follow. We're telling everyone after my ultrasound on Monday. I'll feel more secure about the baby sticking at that point. I'll join then. :)
> 
> I just got back from telling my friend with fertility issues that I'm pregnant. She was super happy for me and didn't seem upset but you can never know what is going on inside someone's head.

Glad it all went well with your friend, I am certain she will have been happy for you. But like my friend, I bet they can't help but being sad inside for themselves. Hugs to you! Xx

I saw my friend today for the first time after I told her over the phone and she gave me a big hug and congratulated me. It was a relief. Not that I think she would be intentionally awful cause I know she wouldn't but it was nice to get that first time seeing her over with. Now hopefully we can go back to comfortable.


----------



## cl2010

Hey everyone my due date 4th feb baby no2


----------



## sausages

I was part of a pregnancy Facebook group which was closed. Turns out that when you're a member of closed groups those groups are recommended to your friends on Facebook saying, "sausages is a member of pregnant and due in February do you want to join?!" 

I just hope no one saw it before I left again. I would be devastated if that's how my friends and family found out!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

sausages said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausages said:
> 
> 
> Gosh, the whole question of terminating or not is such a personal thing. I would never judge anyone for choosing one way or the other.
> 
> For me, I will have full testing. If my NT comes back high risk I will pay for the harmony/panorama test as it gives greater accuracy. If THAT also comes back high risk I'll have an amniocentesis. I would need to know for certain before I could make any decisions and amnio is the only sure way.
> 
> At the age of 42 I am seriously considering the Harmony test. Sausages just be aware that harmony test results take about 14 days to come back that's why they typically do it around 10 weeks....results back around the time of nt and triple test on nhs. I need tonreaearch the Harmony as I wasn't going to bother as I thought it was just screening not diagnostic therefore any issues amnio still needed to confirm . But my friend and just said no it's definitive and diagnostic. Confused.comClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know the results for harmony take a while to come back. The panorama test comes back sooner though and is more accurate than harmony for some things - even though harmony is pretty accurate itself!! Panorama only takes a week to come back too.
> 
> Go to https://mums.me.uk/ and check out their info on it. I always use them for my scans anyway, they're an excellent clinic.Click to expand...

can't see panorama on that link....same as NIPT? Have seen that round here and cheaper than harmony


----------



## ajarvis

oh man sausages I agree! That's why I'm waiting for it to be secret. That's not the way to let people know :p


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'll join the FB group once it is secret. I have too many nosey family members on FB


----------



## sausages

mitchnorm said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausages said:
> 
> 
> Gosh, the whole question of terminating or not is such a personal thing. I would never judge anyone for choosing one way or the other.
> 
> For me, I will have full testing. If my NT comes back high risk I will pay for the harmony/panorama test as it gives greater accuracy. If THAT also comes back high risk I'll have an amniocentesis. I would need to know for certain before I could make any decisions and amnio is the only sure way.
> 
> At the age of 42 I am seriously considering the Harmony test. Sausages just be aware that harmony test results take about 14 days to come back that's why they typically do it around 10 weeks....results back around the time of nt and triple test on nhs. I need tonreaearch the Harmony as I wasn't going to bother as I thought it was just screening not diagnostic therefore any issues amnio still needed to confirm . But my friend and just said no it's definitive and diagnostic. Confused.comClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know the results for harmony take a while to come back. The panorama test comes back sooner though and is more accurate than harmony for some things - even though harmony is pretty accurate itself!! Panorama only takes a week to come back too.
> 
> Go to https://mums.me.uk/ and check out their info on it. I always use them for my scans anyway, they're an excellent clinic.Click to expand...
> 
> can't see panorama on that link....same as NIPT? Have seen that round here and cheaper than harmonyClick to expand...

Yeah there's a table on the page for harmony/panorama. Go to ultrasound scans in the menu and then the harmony/panorama page. But yeah it's the NIPT section :)


----------



## CAx3

FLArmyWife said:


> I'll join the FB group once it is secret. I have too many nosey family members on FB

Haha I can totally relate!


----------



## Quantea

Hey *mitchnorm *and *sausages*, that's an interesting issue.

I have been thinking about it as well. I will be doing the NT measurements and the blood tests. There's an algorithm that combines all those tests along with your age and provides a risk ratio for abnormalities. If it's high enough, then they recommend amniocentesis. Or at least that's what they do where I'm from.

In reality however, the way the numbers add up make it so that everyone above the age of 35 is a candidate for amniocentesis based on age alone. The blood tests are still a good idea, since they can also detect a good number of non-genetic problems, such as neural tube defects. I'm close to that age, so I'm already thinking of the amniocentesis issue. I guess I'll keep sleeping on it until then...

(If I start getting too technical about the medical details, feel free to tell me to tone it down a bit.... I've entered the worry-wort phase, lol)


----------



## writingislove

Sad news to report on my end. My hcg level was about 8,000 on Wednesday and only up to 9,800 on Friday. My doctor's nurse called yesterday and said I'm likely to miscarry. I have an ultrasound on Monday just to see, but it's possibly a blighted ovum based on the gestational sac being empty at 5w4d, combined with the slow rise of my hcg. :sad2:


----------



## Jules8

I'm so sorry writing. Sending prayers and good thoughts your way!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

writingislove said:


> Sad news to report on my end. My hcg level was about 8,000 on Wednesday and only up to 9,800 on Friday. My doctor's nurse called yesterday and said I'm likely to miscarry. I have an ultrasound on Monday just to see, but it's possibly a blighted ovum based on the gestational sac being empty at 5w4d, combined with the slow rise of my hcg. :sad2:

So so sorry!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

writingislove said:


> Sad news to report on my end. My hcg level was about 8,000 on Wednesday and only up to 9,800 on Friday. My doctor's nurse called yesterday and said I'm likely to miscarry. I have an ultrasound on Monday just to see, but it's possibly a blighted ovum based on the gestational sac being empty at 5w4d, combined with the slow rise of my hcg. :sad2:

I am so sorry :cry:


----------



## ajarvis

So sorry writing.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm so sorry, writing. Hope it's just a slow riser for you!


----------



## dustergrl

writingislove said:


> Sad news to report on my end. My hcg level was about 8,000 on Wednesday and only up to 9,800 on Friday. My doctor's nurse called yesterday and said I'm likely to miscarry. I have an ultrasound on Monday just to see, but it's possibly a blighted ovum based on the gestational sac being empty at 5w4d, combined with the slow rise of my hcg. :sad2:

So sorry, writing. I can't imagine how heartbreaking that must be. Keeping fx it's just a slow rising number!


----------



## mitchnorm

writingislove said:


> Sad news to report on my end. My hcg level was about 8,000 on Wednesday and only up to 9,800 on Friday. My doctor's nurse called yesterday and said I'm likely to miscarry. I have an ultrasound on Monday just to see, but it's possibly a blighted ovum based on the gestational sac being empty at 5w4d, combined with the slow rise of my hcg. :sad2:

 So sorry writing x x xx 


Quantea said:


> Hey *mitchnorm *and *sausages*, that's an interesting issue.
> 
> I have been thinking about it as well. I will be doing the NT measurements and the blood tests. There's an algorithm that combines all those tests along with your age and provides a risk ratio for abnormalities. If it's high enough, then they recommend amniocentesis. Or at least that's what they do where I'm from.
> 
> In reality however, the way the numbers add up make it so that everyone above the age of 35 is a candidate for amniocentesis based on age alone. The blood tests are still a good idea, since they can also detect a good number of non-genetic problems, such as neural tube defects. I'm close to that age, so I'm already thinking of the amniocentesis issue. I guess I'll keep sleeping on it until then...
> 
> (If I start getting too technical about the medical details, feel free to tell me to tone it down a bit.... I've entered the worry-wort phase, lol)

No worries Quantea....I have a scientific background in so very interested in all the analysing ha ha. Yeah the NT and triple test is a good screening tool but does suffer from false positives and a higher rate of amnios....like 4-5% and higher in my age group. The harmony and guess the others although are still screening tools, have a much more accurate detection rate. I am thinking of the standard NT and bloods , await result and maybe then more testing if positive to try and avoid amnio if possible. Really not sure yet x


----------



## gardenofedens

SpudsMama said:


> A FB group sounds awesome Brandi :) It'll be one of those groups that don't get posted on my friends newsfeeds right? I'm guessing so but just checking because I'm paranoid about the cat being let out of the bag before I'm ready to announce :haha:
> 
> Hi GoE! Weren't we due with our daughters at the same time? Spud is an August 2012 baby although I know your lady made an early appearance!

Yep! I recognized your handle and your daughter's name in your signature, lol. What a small world! I had another baby in between my August 2012 and this one though, lol, so love bug will be baby number THREE! Omg


----------



## gardenofedens

I sent you a friend request Brandi. I'm much better with fb lately than bnb.  I better wait to join until it's secret though since I haven't even told my dh yet!  telling him next weekend!


----------



## sausages

Oh writing I'm so sorry. Please let us know how your ultrasound goes. Xx

I also don't mind the technical details, I research things to the far end of a fart myself, lol! 

I spoke to DH last night and he has agreed for us to get the panorama NIPT testing. So I'm going to call MUMS in Solihull and book in Monday as it can be done from 9 weeks. I'm nervous about spending the money but we would get their NT anyway which is £175 so either way we're paying. Most importantly I *trust *them. The NHS system failed us with our first baby, so I just can't rely on that alone.


----------



## Feanorous

writingislove said:


> Sad news to report on my end. My hcg level was about 8,000 on Wednesday and only up to 9,800 on Friday. My doctor's nurse called yesterday and said I'm likely to miscarry. I have an ultrasound on Monday just to see, but it's possibly a blighted ovum based on the gestational sac being empty at 5w4d, combined with the slow rise of my hcg. :sad2:

Really sorry to hear this hun :( 
Hope its just a slow riser and on Monday your baby is right there for all to see!

xx


----------



## millyr75

sausages said:


> Gosh, the whole question of terminating or not is such a personal thing. I would never judge anyone for choosing one way or the other.
> 
> For me, I will have full testing. If my NT comes back high risk I will pay for the harmony/panorama test as it gives greater accuracy. If THAT also comes back high risk I'll have an amniocentesis. I would need to know for certain before I could make any decisions and amnio is the only sure way.

Sausages, the harmony/panorama test (NIPT) is 99.8% accurate. I had it done with my second pregnancy after my NT scan and bloods came back with a 1:44 risk of Downs. I chose to have it due to the zero risk of it possibly causing a miscarriage and it's accuracy is actually higher than amniocentesis. As advised by my obstetrician with my last pregnancy that ended as a MMC, there is no need for the NT studies if you choose to have the NIPT done. So as I'm a high risk patient due to my age and past history, I'll be going straight for the NIPT this time round.


----------



## anti

I've been MIA for a few days, the exhaustion is just too much for me at the moment. I'm really struggling to keep up with everyday life at the moment.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm paranoid something is wrong again. Since my ultrasound, I've had zero nausea. I can drink water again, I can eat, I can look at food...nothing's been there. And since baby's heartrate was low for 6w4d and my family started attacking me again yesterday (this time, after my mother sent me a guilt trip text because I wasn't coming to the birthday parties, I told her I had a bunch of job interviews that afternoon, which I did, she ended up sending my 22 year old brother to attack me too).

With all the stress, no nausea anymore, and the low heartbeat, I'm just worried something is wrong and my next ultrasound won't go so well.


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi ladies, been mia this week as had friend's from out of state in, so been incredibly busy!!!! 
Things are going pretty good, I don't feel pregnant except extreme exhaustion and certain ells sending me in to nausea, but otherwise I feel pretty normal, definitely not like my pregnancy with my dd.. I do worry sometimes if baby is ok, I pulled the doppler out last night and been staring at it, contimplating using it, but I think ive decided to use it next Tuesday before I go in for my next ultrasound , that way if I don't find it I won't be panicked for long before seeing what's going on on ultrasound .... I still worry because baby was measuring 3 days behind , although had a strong heartbeat , but that's what happened with our missed miscarriage and I wasn't very sick with that one either , kind of like this one, that's why I'm worried about this baby...

Also with my dd I had stretching and cramping pretty constantly through the first tri and not much with my mmc, I'm not having much again this time, so that's kind of stressful too... honestly this past week I haven't had much time to remember I'm pregnany I've been so busy , but now it's quiet and I have time to worry ... o well only a week and two more days to find out!!!!


----------



## twinmummy06

A FB group would be great. This thread moves way too fast for me too keep up lol.

Ive pm'ed you Brandi.


----------



## sausages

millyr75 said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> Gosh, the whole question of terminating or not is such a personal thing. I would never judge anyone for choosing one way or the other.
> 
> For me, I will have full testing. If my NT comes back high risk I will pay for the harmony/panorama test as it gives greater accuracy. If THAT also comes back high risk I'll have an amniocentesis. I would need to know for certain before I could make any decisions and amnio is the only sure way.
> 
> Sausages, the harmony/panorama test (NIPT) is 99.8% accurate. I had it done with my second pregnancy after my NT scan and bloods came back with a 1:44 risk of Downs. I chose to have it due to the zero risk of it possibly causing a miscarriage and it's accuracy is actually higher than amniocentesis. As advised by my obstetrician with my last pregnancy that ended as a MMC, there is no need for the NT studies if you choose to have the NIPT done. So as I'm a high risk patient due to my age and past history, I'll be going straight for the NIPT this time round.Click to expand...

I didn't realise that - I thought you would still have to go for an amnio. That's even better then! I am booking my NIPT on Monday. :)


----------



## CWB86

Can I join :) very early days for me, I'm 4 weeks tomorrow. Due date shoes as feb 29th

Still doesn't feel real yet but very happy x


----------



## sausages

CWB86 said:


> Can I join :) very early days for me, I'm 4 weeks tomorrow. Due date shoes as feb 29th
> 
> Still doesn't feel real yet but very happy x


Ah a leap day baby!! Congratulations! :D Welcome to Fab Feb. ;)


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Brandi- try not to worry too much. Hopefully this is just an easier pregnancy!

Yay for a leap day baby!


----------



## lozzy21

Any one in the UK been able to get their HCG tested at the gp based on a previous MC?


----------



## CWB86

lozzy21 said:


> Any one in the UK been able to get their HCG tested at the gp based on a previous MC?

I'd be interested to know that too I had a miscarriage a couple of years ago with an ex partner so currently feeling really nervous.
Do you need to wait a few weeks before you go to Drs?


When you phone the doctors do you tell the receptionist why you would like an appointment? The receptionists where I go like to diagnose you over the phone and put you off making an appointment for anything usually..!


----------



## lozzy21

CWB86 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Any one in the UK been able to get their HCG tested at the gp based on a previous MC?
> 
> I'd be interested to know that too I had a miscarriage a couple of years ago with an ex partner so currently feeling really nervous.
> Do you need to wait a few weeks before you go to Drs?
> 
> 
> When you phone the doctors do you tell the receptionist why you would like an appointment? The receptionists where I go like to diagnose you over the phone and put you off making an appointment for anything usually..!Click to expand...


It depends on how things work where you live. You can self refer to the midwifes in my area so don't need to see the GP. In other areas you have a prebooking appointment with your GP who will then refer you to the GP. 
My GP receptionists are fab and don't ask anything, legally they are not allowed to ask you why you need an appointment, they have no medical training so cannot triage.


----------



## Feanorous

lozzy21 said:


> Any one in the UK been able to get their HCG tested at the gp based on a previous MC?

I did! I had a MMC before my daughter and told the doctor I was worried and asked if we could do two blood tests for HCG. He agreed but the results took ages to come back! :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Feanorous said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Any one in the UK been able to get their HCG tested at the gp based on a previous MC?
> 
> I did! I had a MMC before my daughter and told the doctor I was worried and asked if we could do two blood tests for HCG. He agreed but the results took ages to come back! :)Click to expand...

Weirdly when an HCG test is takes 15 minutes in the lab:wacko:

I keep reading differing things on nipt and harmony tests.....yes they are brillian toy accurate but with a positive they still say amnio to confirm. Confused!

Sausages do you not get NT and triple test on NHS?


----------



## ajarvis

BrandiCanucks said:


> I'm paranoid something is wrong again. Since my ultrasound, I've had zero nausea. I can drink water again, I can eat, I can look at food...nothing's been there. And since baby's heartrate was low for 6w4d and my family started attacking me again yesterday (this time, after my mother sent me a guilt trip text because I wasn't coming to the birthday parties, I told her I had a bunch of job interviews that afternoon, which I did, she ended up sending my 22 year old brother to attack me too).
> 
> With all the stress, no nausea anymore, and the low heartbeat, I'm just worried something is wrong and my next ultrasound won't go so well.

Symptoms coming and going is normal! Good luck at your next U/S! When is it?



pinkpassion said:


> Hi ladies, been mia this week as had friend's from out of state in, so been incredibly busy!!!!
> Things are going pretty good, I don't feel pregnant except extreme exhaustion and certain ells sending me in to nausea, but otherwise I feel pretty normal, definitely not like my pregnancy with my dd.. I do worry sometimes if baby is ok, I pulled the doppler out last night and been staring at it, contimplating using it, but I think ive decided to use it next Tuesday before I go in for my next ultrasound , that way if I don't find it I won't be panicked for long before seeing what's going on on ultrasound .... I still worry because baby was measuring 3 days behind , although had a strong heartbeat , but that's what happened with our missed miscarriage and I wasn't very sick with that one either , kind of like this one, that's why I'm worried about this baby...
> 
> Also with my dd I had stretching and cramping pretty constantly through the first tri and not much with my mmc, I'm not having much again this time, so that's kind of stressful too... honestly this past week I haven't had much time to remember I'm pregnany I've been so busy , but now it's quiet and I have time to worry ... o well only a week and two more days to find out!!!!

Isn't a doppler too early right now? I always thought it was for 2nd tri! And if you can really find it early which one? lol



CWB86 said:


> Can I join :) very early days for me, I'm 4 weeks tomorrow. Due date shoes as feb 29th
> 
> Still doesn't feel real yet but very happy x

Congrats on your leap day baby :)

AFM Finished my 7K run this morning :) Feeling pretty good! My symptoms are hit or miss now too. Just trying to enjoy it instead of worrying. Job interview in the morning. Hopefully I get it. Cause I really need it for mat leave!


----------



## Mummy1506

Hey all! 

Don't feel particularly pregnant just yet still early days I guess don't think kicked in for a few more weeks with my first 2 & then wasn't that sick really! All discharge seems to have calmed down had mw booking appointment on Thursday & she said not to worry unless bright red & cramping, so has eased my mind a little! Hoping to get scan date through in next week or so as they have put my edd as 28th Jan although going on ovulation edd would be 14th Feb. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats Mummy1506! Which date are you going by? I assume you were tracking ovulation?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

As far as I know, 12ish weeks will be the next ultrasound for the IPS screening, but now knowing that baby was measuring 5 days bigger and having my due date moved up, I'll probably end up being too late for that, lol. I might ask for one more.


----------



## sailorsgirl

BrittRashel said:


> Okay, caught back up. The Facebook group might be easier to follow. We're telling everyone after my ultrasound on Monday. I'll feel more secure about the baby sticking at that point. I'll join then. :)
> 
> I just got back from telling my friend with fertility issues that I'm pregnant. She was super happy for me and didn't seem upset but you can never know what is going on inside someone's head.

Ah glad it went went well, I had to do this with two sets of friends, the first, was amazingly happy for me and couldn't have been more supportive. A week later she discovered she was pregnant too!! My second friend generally finds everything much more difficult to handle and so she was much less enthusiastic. I hope she is ok in time.



twinmummy06 said:


> A FB group would be great. This thread moves way too fast for me too keep up lol.
> 
> Ive pm'ed you Brandi.

A fb group sounds good, I am so slow on here, 



CWB86 said:


> Can I join :) very early days for me, I'm 4 weeks tomorrow. Due date shoes as feb 29th
> 
> Still doesn't feel real yet but very happy x

Congratulations!! Fab news on your Leap year due date!!



lozzy21 said:


> Any one in the UK been able to get their HCG tested at the gp based on a previous MC?

Ah I didn't even think of this. We booked an early scan for reassurance after a MC in 2013 and a MMC in 2014.

So I have 2 sleeps until my private 8 week scan!! So scared!!!

Xx


----------



## ajarvis

BrandiCanucks said:


> As far as I know, 12ish weeks will be the next ultrasound for the IPS screening, but now knowing that baby was measuring 5 days bigger and having my due date moved up, I'll probably end up being too late for that, lol. I might ask for one more.

You do have a bit of a windwo - 11 weeks to 13 weeks 4 days they say. So should be ok :)


----------



## pinkpassion

pinkpassion said:


> Hi ladies, been mia this week as had friend's from out of state in, so been incredibly busy!!!!
> Things are going pretty good, I don't feel pregnant except extreme exhaustion and certain ells sending me in to nausea, but otherwise I feel pretty normal, definitely not like my pregnancy with my dd.. I do worry sometimes if baby is ok, I pulled the doppler out last night and been staring at it, contimplating using it, but I think ive decided to use it next Tuesday before I go in for my next ultrasound , that way if I don't find it I won't be panicked for long before seeing what's going on on ultrasound .... I still worry because baby was measuring 3 days behind , although had a strong heartbeat , but that's what happened with our missed miscarriage and I wasn't very sick with that one either , kind of like this one, that's why I'm worried about this baby...
> 
> Also with my dd I had stretching and cramping pretty constantly through the first tri and not much with my mmc, I'm not having much again this time, so that's kind of stressful too... honestly this past week I haven't had much time to remember I'm pregnany I've been so busy , but now it's quiet and I have time to worry ... o well only a week and two more days to find out!!!!

Isn't a doppler too early right now? I always thought it was for 2nd tri! And if you can really find it early which one? lol





I use the sonoline B doppler, found DD heartbeat at 10 weeks, but was so easy to find I probably could have found it earlier!!! So I want to try earlier, I've been watching youtube and reading google about people who have found it in late 7/early 8 weeks and beyond, so I hope that's me!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My family doctor has been REALLY slacking and not following the pregnancy properly. Since he's the one ordering the IPS Screening, I doubt he'll look at the ultrasound long enough to see a change in dates and schedule accordingly lol.


----------



## Mummy1506

ajarvis said:


> Congrats Mummy1506! Which date are you going by? I assume you were tracking ovulation?

I'm going by 14th Feb as 100 % know my ovulation however for the first scan I will be booked in for earlier edd as they only work on 28 day cycle until then so likely will be scanned too early for nt so will have to go back few weeks later.


----------



## sausages

mitchnorm said:


> Sausages do you not get NT and triple test on NHS?


Yeah I do but they have a high false positive rate because the just use factors like your age, the thickness of the nucal fold and blood results to come up with a ratio of your risk. The NIPT uses the fetal DNA in your blood to give you a result which is >99% accurate and it tests for other chromosomal problems not just Down syndrome. You can also buy an add on with panorama which tests for microdeletions.


----------



## butterfly1808

Hey ladies I am 4 weeks along due Feb 28 as far as my app on my phone says. I can't believe I'm pregnant! I have a ultra sound on the 24 of this month to see if the sac is in the right place. I find out Tuesday by blood work if I am which I think I am cause it still says positive! And also I find out if it's doubling. I don't have too many symptoms just hungry more and cramping a little bit off and on.


----------



## sausages

Congratulations butterfly!!! :)


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats Butterfly :)


----------



## lozzy21

Man I forgot about the cramps! Some one please remind me when they stop?


----------



## butterfly1808

lozzy21 - good question! I would love to know that too.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I started getting stitch like feeling but lower down all last night and today and still on going now I thought it was because I was lay funny but :shrug: I can't remember things from being early on


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Nausea has hit this afternoon. Making Homemade Garlic Chicken Noodle Soup for supper. LOVE this stuff. My kids hate it, so more for me lol.

Welcome Butterfly!


----------



## JJay

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## ajarvis

I've had continuous on and off cramping for a while now. Definitely annoying. But I will take it as long as there is no bleeding!


----------



## anti

Jjay I'm so sorry to hear that. Xx


----------



## emrhian91

Nervous about scan tomorrow! 
Hoping everything is okay :(


----------



## mitchnorm

emrhian91 said:


> Nervous about scan tomorrow!
> Hoping everything is okay :(

Excited for you!!!! Good luck x x


----------



## lozzy21

I can remember them happening with my daughter and my MC but I can't remember when they stopped. I think it was around 6/8 weeks


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Zzzzzz...can I just sleep until 2nd Tri?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'll join you for nap time!


----------



## cherryness

All i want is a stress free first tri.And I'm not getting it. Now I have to get my immunity for rubella tested, because I've been near someone with suspected rubella. The likelihood is I'm immune but I am a stress head. I don't need this. Why cant people just vaccinate their kids? Sigh.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I CAN'T vaccinate mine (at least until further notice from our geneticist). We depend on herd immunity, so I get what you mean. Hopefully everything is okay for you!


----------



## rollachick

Disneymom1129 said:


> Hope all you ladies are doing fantastic :flower:.
> 
> Is anyone getting genetic testing done? I have a first cousin with DS, as well as another first cousin with Autism so they are having me do a NT (nuchal translucency screening) ultrasound on 8/4. Either way, at least I'll be able to see little bean again at that time :cloud9:. Not sure how many I'll have to have total though.


Im getting this testing done, im very low risk but thought why not, better to be prepared that not know and its done the same time as the normal 12 week scan over here so myt as well, just means one extra blood test :)
.



> Is anyone else still breastfeeding while pregnant? I kinda wana stop bfing just so im not so tired but still loving it so dont know what to do. And want a break before this bubs comes along. My daughter is almost 13months.




> I'm still breastfeeding my 11 month old, but I've heard many pregnant women's milk dries up by the 4th to 5th month in prep for the new baby.

Oh yup thats tood to know, i guess it has to turn back into colostrum at some stage so my older girl would get no use out of it really.




sausages said:


> I was part of a pregnancy Facebook group which was closed. Turns out that when you're a member of closed groups those groups are recommended to your friends on Facebook saying, "sausages is a member of pregnant and due in February do you want to join?!"
> 
> I just hope no one saw it before I left again. I would be devastated if that's how my friends and family found out!!!

I hate how even closed groups show up like that!!! Its closed for a reason, so not everyone knows about it!! Ill wait till this group is secret and then join :)


----------



## thexfadingpat

Telling people makes everything feel more real. :)
We told my Dad and his bf, and FI's Mom, Dad and sister today.
My Dad is extremely excited. He told me to hurry up and tell people so that he is able to tell people how happy he is. Even called it the "best Fathers Day ever".
FI's family were excited too, but didn't say a lot. I think they're just very surprised.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hi ladies! We found out about a week ago we are expecting #2! I still can't believe it! Dr says betas are doubling and I am on progestorone suppositories. Hoping for a sticky bean!! 
H&H 9 months to everyone!


----------



## sausages

Morning everyone!! I'm excited to have ticked into another week today! :)

What's going on with you guys? :)


----------



## Mummy1506

Up at 3am today being sick, not sure if it's pregnancy related or just s bug as my son was sick a few days ago! 

Sore boobs too last few days so it's nice to be getting a few symptoms now.


----------



## SpudsMama

My symptoms are really starting to kick in now too. After a week or so of mild nausea that faded in and out throughout the day I've woken up to the full shebang of morning sickness... awesome! I was very ill with my daughter from 5 weeks so I had started to panic slightly that something was wrong with this Sprinkle... obviously not! :wacko: On the one hand I'm relieved to be feeling *something* pregnancy related, but on the other I'm daunted by the thought of looking after a toddler single handed and studying for my degree while feeling this shoddy.


----------



## Ethereal

Hi :flower:

I am due on the 5th according to my LMP, but I have PCOS so I imagine that will change when I get my scan.

My nausea seems to be easing off, it was really bad last week though if my last pregnancy is anything to go by it will come back a vengeance soon. :doh:


----------



## lozzy21

Woke up to spotting this morning booked in at the GP to see if he will check my bloods but I'm not holding out much hope


----------



## CWB86

lozzy21 said:


> Woke up to spotting this morning booked in at the GP to see if he will check my bloods but I'm not holding out much hope

I hope the appointment goes ok Hun x


----------



## lozzy21

I had to push for bloods and then he would only give me one form, he did however offer to give me a two week sick note :dohh: going to pick up another FRER and do it in the morning.


----------



## lozzy21

His first lot of advice was to just rest and take paracetamol.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hope everything is okay, lozzy!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Jaxvipe - Do you know your due date?


----------



## Becyboo__x

lozzy21 said:


> Woke up to spotting this morning booked in at the GP to see if he will check my bloods but I'm not holding out much hope

Hope everything is okay :dust:


----------



## Becyboo__x

.


----------



## LeahLou

Getting worried yall. Hcg level was 95 on Friday at 17 dpo... Is that ok? I'm hoping they'll draw again to make sure levels are doubling.


----------



## CWB86

lozzy21 said:


> : going to pick up another FRER and do it in the morning.

I hope it goes ok in the morning. I feel so nervous, 4 weeks today and the intermittent dull ache in my pelvis/lower back is really bugging me. 
Clear blue this morning said 1-2 weeks. Be glad when I'm back at work tomorrow and have the distraction x


----------



## FLArmyWife

lozzy21 said:


> Woke up to spotting this morning booked in at the GP to see if he will check my bloods but I'm not holding out much hope




lozzy21 said:


> I had to push for bloods and then he would only give me one form, he did however offer to give me a two week sick note :dohh: going to pick up another FRER and do it in the morning.

Lozzy- a few things to remember, spotting can be completely normal. I have 2 friends on here that had full on period like bleeding MANY times during their 1st trimester. 1 is almost 20 weeks now and the other is just about to be out of 1st tri. My mom had period like bleeding the entire 40 weeks of all 3 of her pregnancies. Not saying it can't be a warning that something is wrong, but it CAN be completely normal.




LeahLou said:


> Getting worried yall. Hcg level was 95 on Friday at 17 dpo... Is that ok? I'm hoping they'll draw again to make sure levels are doubling.

Remember, a number is just a number. The real purpose of the numbers is to make sure they are increasing appropriately. Your Dr will probably order another draw to make sure the levels are increasing. But 1 draws' number is just a number when by itself.


----------



## millyr75

sausages said:


> millyr75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausages said:
> 
> 
> Gosh, the whole question of terminating or not is such a personal thing. I would never judge anyone for choosing one way or the other.
> 
> For me, I will have full testing. If my NT comes back high risk I will pay for the harmony/panorama test as it gives greater accuracy. If THAT also comes back high risk I'll have an amniocentesis. I would need to know for certain before I could make any decisions and amnio is the only sure way.
> 
> Sausages, the harmony/panorama test (NIPT) is 99.8% accurate. I had it done with my second pregnancy after my NT scan and bloods came back with a 1:44 risk of Downs. I chose to have it due to the zero risk of it possibly causing a miscarriage and it's accuracy is actually higher than amniocentesis. As advised by my obstetrician with my last pregnancy that ended as a MMC, there is no need for the NT studies if you choose to have the NIPT done. So as I'm a high risk patient due to my age and past history, I'll be going straight for the NIPT this time round.Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realise that - I thought you would still have to go for an amnio. That's even better then! I am booking my NIPT on Monday. :)Click to expand...


Nope! While it can be expensive, it's a much safer option than the amniocentesis. That's why my OB offered it to me as an alternative. I'll definitely be having it with this pregnancy. That way there'll be no doubt in my mind about baby :)


----------



## sausages

Lozzy, i hope you are okay hun. x

LeahLou, yup that's fine. The number on your next draw is the important one cause that'll tell you how fast your HCG is doubling. 


I have just booked my Panorama test. The clinic where I go said they have started to offer Panorama instead of Harmony cause it tests for a few extra things and the accuracy is higher. It's 99.9% for Down Syndrome. The results come back quicker too - 7 to 10 calendar days. I'm booked in for 1st August. I couldn't get in for 9 weeks because we're on holiday that week, so i'll be almost 11 weeks. I'll get a DVD of the scan though which is cool. I can show the kids. :)


----------



## lozzy21

It's still just light spotting. FRER were BOGOF in boots so i got 4. :rofl: did one as soon as I got home even though I'd only had a wee two hours previous and it was just as dark as yesterday's FMU one so that's made me feel a bit better.


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks yall! Makes me feel better! Going back today to recheck. I feel sicker than last week so hopefully that's a good sign!


----------



## ksquared726

Told our families yesterday! My Mom had the best and happiest reaction, and my Dad too. And my sister said she got goosebumps and everyone was so excited and happy and surprised . I'm so happy the secret is out. And my mom told me it took her two years before she got pregnant the first time and had my older brother. And her and my sister both said 11 months wasn't bad at all, and told me all of these examples of people who have been trying for years before it happened. I guess you don't get that side of the story unless you're close with the person. So we're feeling pretty good right now :).

Two more weeks from today until our first US!! Maybe now that I'm not trying to keep a huge secret from family time will go by faster.


----------



## BrittRashel

thexfadingpat said:


> Telling people makes everything feel more real. :)
> We told my Dad and his bf, and FI's Mom, Dad and sister today.
> My Dad is extremely excited. He told me to hurry up and tell people so that he is able to tell people how happy he is. Even called it the "best Fathers Day ever".
> FI's family were excited too, but didn't say a lot. I think they're just very surprised.

My Dad didn't even wait for me to tell everyone. He blurted out to my whole family that he was going to be a Grandpa again at my brother's graduation the day I told him. It's hard to get mad about it though because it's really sweet when they are that excited.



Ethereal said:


> Hi :flower:
> 
> I am due on the 5th according to my LMP, but I have PCOS so I imagine that will change when I get my scan.
> 
> My nausea seems to be easing off, it was really bad last week though if my last pregnancy is anything to go by it will come back a vengeance soon. :doh:

Welcome! I've been following your threads about your sickness in the 1st tri forum. I'm glad it's finally easing up some! :hugs:



LeahLou said:


> Getting worried yall. Hcg level was 95 on Friday at 17 dpo... Is that ok? I'm hoping they'll draw again to make sure levels are doubling.

I've never had my levels checked. I don't know if it's just where I live but it doesn't seem to really be offered. Granted I never asked since I haven't ever had any pregnancy related issues that would warrant them doing it. From every thing that I've heard though, it isn't about the number you start at. It only matters that the number is doubling.

AFM, I am super nervous. DH and I have our second OB appointment in 5 hours and they will be doing another ultrasound to check for a heartbeat. I'm terrified they won't find a heartbeat. I have had such few symptoms. The only thing that has really been consistent is that my boobs are sore and have gotten massive. Very little morning sickness at all. Hormones are manageable. I don't have to pee that much (although I don't remember that part really kicking in with my son until closer to 9 or 10 weeks.) Fatigue is still pretty rough but I am the type of person that just loves to sleep so it's not that huge of a difference. So, I'm just praying that for whatever reason this is just an easy pregnancy and everything is perfect when we go in today. I have had no cramping (besides twinges and stretching pains) and no spotting whatsoever. So I'm just holding on to that.


----------



## alikat27

Hi ladies, you can take me off the due date list for this month :( My BFP was a false positive, confirmed with beta test. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Can I just say Preggie pops are saving my days


----------



## Ethereal

Got a letter through for my first US.

July 28th.

Seems so far away! :(


----------



## butterfly1808

Brittrashel- good luck, I'm sure you have nothing to worry about! 

Afm-Just went for my second blood test, tomorrow I will find out the levels, then off for an ultrasound on Wednesday.


----------



## Quantea

LeahLou said:


> Getting worried yall. Hcg level was 95 on Friday at 17 dpo... Is that ok? I'm hoping they'll draw again to make sure levels are doubling.

I really hope it's just a late rising Leah... I googled it for you and I think you're still within range though. I'm not sure how accurate it is, but I found this at the conceivingconcepts site (it won't let me post the url but you can google it too!)

_DPO, 17. HCG level, 132 mIU/ml. Range: 17-429 mIU/ml._

Best of luck!!!! *hugs*



CWB86 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> : going to pick up another FRER and do it in the morning.
> 
> I hope it goes ok in the morning. I feel so nervous, 4 weeks today and the intermittent dull ache in my pelvis/lower back is really bugging me.
> Clear blue this morning said 1-2 weeks. Be glad when I'm back at work tomorrow and have the distraction xClick to expand...

I have been having on and off lower back pains too, especially on the right side. It never fails to worry me, so I try not to think too much about it either.



sausages said:


> I have just booked my Panorama test. The clinic where I go said they have started to offer Panorama instead of Harmony cause it tests for a few extra things and the accuracy is higher. It's 99.9% for Down Syndrome. The results come back quicker too - 7 to 10 calendar days. I'm booked in for 1st August. I couldn't get in for 9 weeks because we're on holiday that week, so i'll be almost 11 weeks. I'll get a DVD of the scan though which is cool. I can show the kids. :)

NIBT wasn't available where I live until recently. But I have been looking it up and I found 2 labs that now take blood and send it to USA for the Panorama test! It costs a lot of money, but it's a huge weight off my chest. I was actually worried about the amnio issue. Now I just need to google them further and see which one has the better reviews :winkwink:

AFM, I went on the scales this morning and discovered I've actually lost 2.5 Kg since I found out I was pregnant! That's more than 5 pounds for the Brit ladies. Which seems a bit extreme? I'm not on a diet and I'm not throwing up or anything, but I'm disgusted by anything beyond fruits and greens most of the time. This morning I had to banish hubby out of the kitchen when he grabbed a slice of smoked turkey to snack on as the smell almost made me throw up. Still, I though I was eating properly! Could it just be water loss or something?

So naturally, now I'm worried that I need to eat better, but most things still disgust me. And my left over choices are really weird. Like, I just finished eating 4 slices of bread with mustard and have a craving for tomato soup, lol :blush:


----------



## LeahLou

Doctor called and she said I'm in the good zone! Getting rechecked today though :)


----------



## dustergrl

BrittRashel said:


> thexfadingpat said:
> 
> 
> Telling people makes everything feel more real. :)
> We told my Dad and his bf, and FI's Mom, Dad and sister today.
> My Dad is extremely excited. He told me to hurry up and tell people so that he is able to tell people how happy he is. Even called it the "best Fathers Day ever".
> FI's family were excited too, but didn't say a lot. I think they're just very surprised.
> 
> My Dad didn't even wait for me to tell everyone. He blurted out to my whole family that he was going to be a Grandpa again at my brother's graduation the day I told him. It's hard to get mad about it though because it's really sweet when they are that excited.
> 
> 
> 
> Ethereal said:
> 
> 
> Hi :flower:
> 
> I am due on the 5th according to my LMP, but I have PCOS so I imagine that will change when I get my scan.
> 
> My nausea seems to be easing off, it was really bad last week though if my last pregnancy is anything to go by it will come back a vengeance soon. :doh:Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome! I've been following your threads about your sickness in the 1st tri forum. I'm glad it's finally easing up some! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> LeahLou said:
> 
> 
> Getting worried yall. Hcg level was 95 on Friday at 17 dpo... Is that ok? I'm hoping they'll draw again to make sure levels are doubling.Click to expand...
> 
> I've never had my levels checked. I don't know if it's just where I live but it doesn't seem to really be offered. Granted I never asked since I haven't ever had any pregnancy related issues that would warrant them doing it. From every thing that I've heard though, it isn't about the number you start at. It only matters that the number is doubling.
> 
> AFM, I am super nervous. DH and I have our second OB appointment in 5 hours and they will be doing another ultrasound to check for a heartbeat. I'm terrified they won't find a heartbeat. I have had such few symptoms. The only thing that has really been consistent is that my boobs are sore and have gotten massive. Very little morning sickness at all. Hormones are manageable. I don't have to pee that much (although I don't remember that part really kicking in with my son until closer to 9 or 10 weeks.) Fatigue is still pretty rough but I am the type of person that just loves to sleep so it's not that huge of a difference. So, I'm just praying that for whatever reason this is just an easy pregnancy and everything is perfect when we go in today. I have had no cramping (besides twinges and stretching pains) and no spotting whatsoever. So I'm just holding on to that.Click to expand...

My sx are about the same as yours, so fx we are both ok! My first appt is next week Tuesday; I'm hoping my OB will schedule me for an ultrasound soon!


----------



## lozzy21

Hcg came back at 188 at 13dpo. Am I right in thinking that's really good?


----------



## BrittRashel

alikat27 said:


> Hi ladies, you can take me off the due date list for this month :( My BFP was a false positive, confirmed with beta test. Best of luck to you all!

I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## sausages

alikat27 said:


> Hi ladies, you can take me off the due date list for this month :( My BFP was a false positive, confirmed with beta test. Best of luck to you all!

Sorry hun. xxx


----------



## Jaxvipe

Brandi- my due date is 2/21/16


----------



## FLArmyWife

Tomorrow I have my follow up with the nurse practitioner. She'll have my labs done for testing and go over everything. 
Then on July 6 I'll have another U/S. I'll be 9w 4d.

we've also finally set a date to have dinner with our families and tell them. July 13 (since we wont be moving back home until July 9) we'll have dinner with both our families. At dessert the waiter will bring dessert menus and taped on the inside will be a card, with an u/s pic, that says "you were looking for something sweet to eat, but what about something sweet to meet? Due February 4, 2016"


----------



## mitchnorm

Sorry alikat x x x 

Went to see my lovely GP today....she saw me last month about ttc issues and was referringmms for an ovary scan and new blood tests. She was well chuffed. I told her about my concern over having 2 chemicals although this one is defibatelu longer so was hopeful. Mentioned mild cramping but was a week or so ago.....she was so lovely,phoned our local hospital and got me a scan for Thursday this week. It's a llittle earlier than I wanted....we were going to pay private at 7weeks. I want to see heartbeat....likely??

GP said I didn't quite fit the criteria go early scan but she could see I was a little worried and needed reassurance


----------



## FLArmyWife

mitchnorm said:


> phoned our local hospital and got me a scan for Thursday this week. It's a llittle earlier than I wanted....we were going to pay private at 7weeks. I want to see heartbeat....likely??
> 
> GP said I didn't quite fit the criteria go early scan but she could see I was a little worried and needed reassurance

I had my first ultrasound at 6w 1d and got to see the heartbeat... so it is possible. GL FX


----------



## BrittRashel

mitchnorm said:



> Sorry alikat x x x
> 
> Went to see my lovely GP today....she saw me last month about ttc issues and was referringmms for an ovary scan and new blood tests. She was well chuffed. I told her about my concern over having 2 chemicals although this one is defibatelu longer so was hopeful. Mentioned mild cramping but was a week or so ago.....she was so lovely,phoned our local hospital and got me a scan for Thursday this week. It's a llittle earlier than I wanted....we were going to pay private at 7weeks. I want to see heartbeat....likely??
> 
> GP said I didn't quite fit the criteria go early scan but she could see I was a little worried and needed reassurance

I have heard from 6 weeks on it is very likely to hear a heartbeat. So I would say your chances are good.


----------



## BrittRashel

Okay, I am going nuts. I have 55 minutes until I can leave work to go to my OB appointment. I cannot focus on my work anymore. I'm too anxious/nervous/excited. :headspin: :loopy: :tease:


----------



## mitchnorm

BrittRashel said:


> Okay, I am going nuts. I have 55 minutes until I can leave work to go to my OB appointment. I cannot focus on my work anymore. I'm too anxious/nervous/excited. :headspin: :loopy: :tease:

Eeeeepppp. Time moves soooo slow when you're waiting x


----------



## Mummy1506

BrittRashel said:


> Okay, I am going nuts. I have 55 minutes until I can leave work to go to my OB appointment. I cannot focus on my work anymore. I'm too anxious/nervous/excited. :headspin: :loopy: :tease:

Good luck hope all goes well! Will be looking out for an update &#128516;


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So sorry, alikat. 

I was 5w5d by ovulation when I saw this one's heartbeat, but Squish was measuring ahead. I did see my last baby at 5w5d as well, so there's a good chance you'll see a heartbeat too!

Still waiting to hear from my family doctor on when my first OB appointment is. Really wish we could refer ourselves, not have to get a new referral for every pregnancy. Ugh!


----------



## MrsB87

Hi girls! Do u mind me joining in? 

Just found out that I'm pregnant today! And roughly due around the 25th February!!! Still in shock!!


----------



## Feanorous

lozzy21 said:


> I had to push for bloods and then he would only give me one form, he did however offer to give me a two week sick note :dohh: going to pick up another FRER and do it in the morning.




MrsB87 said:


> Hi girls! Do u mind me joining in?
> 
> Just found out that I'm pregnant today! And roughly due around the 25th February!!! Still in shock!!

Welcome & congrats :)

I love York by the way, such a beautiful place!


----------



## mitchnorm

MrsB87 said:


> Hi girls! Do u mind me joining in?
> 
> Just found out that I'm pregnant today! And roughly due around the 25th February!!! Still in shock!!

Welcome!!!! And congratulations x

Thanks ladies. ..I think i had a private scan with my daughter at whatvi thought was 7 weeks and actually estimated around 6w 5d so not far off...saw HB then too 

Can't wait x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I am so embarrassed.

My 6 year old son has been acting out lately. He's falling behind in school, I got an email from his teacher that he was hitting kids at school and on the bus, he's been acting out at home and in public...literal toddler temper tantrum meltdowns, and now I just got a text from a mom a few doors down from me that he tried to pee on her daughter and some other kids on the way back from the bus stop.

His counsellor isn't in until tomorrow and his doctor, who was investigating him for ADHD is on vacation until August. I'm at a complete loss here as to what to do. I just want to cry.


----------



## emrhian91

Scan went really well!!
Everything is fine! 
They think I'm about 4 days behind what I thought but everything is perfectly fine! 
My cycle length varies so they think that's maybe why. 
But I'm leaving my ticker as it is until my dating scan :)


----------



## mitchnorm

emrhian91 said:


> Scan went really well!!
> Everything is fine!
> They think I'm about 4 days behind what I thought but everything is perfectly fine!
> My cycle length varies so they think that's maybe why.
> But I'm leaving my ticker as it is until my dating scan :)

Great news....you see bean? Heartbeat? Internal or abdominal?

(Sorry all questions ...I have a scan on Thursday)


----------



## emrhian91

mitchnorm said:


> emrhian91 said:
> 
> 
> Scan went really well!!
> Everything is fine!
> They think I'm about 4 days behind what I thought but everything is perfectly fine!
> My cycle length varies so they think that's maybe why.
> But I'm leaving my ticker as it is until my dating scan :)
> 
> Great news....you see bean? Heartbeat? Internal or abdominal?
> 
> (Sorry all questions ...I have a scan on Thursday)Click to expand...

Was too early to see anything. But im not 6 weeks yet so that's why. 

Abdominal, didn't need internal. Thank god. 

Gotta go back in two weeks and they said I should see heart beat then :)


----------



## Feanorous

That#s so awesome! Yay :)


----------



## mitchnorm

emrhian91 said:


> Scan went really well!!
> Everything is fine!
> They think I'm about 4 days behind what I thought but everything is perfectly fine!
> My cycle length varies so they think that's maybe why.
> But I'm leaving my ticker as it is until my dating scan :)

Great news....you see bean? Heartbeat? Internal or abdominal?

(Sorry all questions ...I have a scan on Thursday)


----------



## sausages

MrsB87 said:


> Hi girls! Do u mind me joining in?
> 
> Just found out that I'm pregnant today! And roughly due around the 25th February!!! Still in shock!!

Welcome!! I live near York. :D


----------



## Cherr

pinkpassion said:


> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, been mia this week as had friend's from out of state in, so been incredibly busy!!!!
> Things are going pretty good, I don't feel pregnant except extreme exhaustion and certain ells sending me in to nausea, but otherwise I feel pretty normal, definitely not like my pregnancy with my dd.. I do worry sometimes if baby is ok, I pulled the doppler out last night and been staring at it, contimplating using it, but I think ive decided to use it next Tuesday before I go in for my next ultrasound , that way if I don't find it I won't be panicked for long before seeing what's going on on ultrasound .... I still worry because baby was measuring 3 days behind , although had a strong heartbeat , but that's what happened with our missed miscarriage and I wasn't very sick with that one either , kind of like this one, that's why I'm worried about this baby...
> 
> Also with my dd I had stretching and cramping pretty constantly through the first tri and not much with my mmc, I'm not having much again this time, so that's kind of stressful too... honestly this past week I haven't had much time to remember I'm pregnany I've been so busy , but now it's quiet and I have time to worry ... o well only a week and two more days to find out!!!!
> 
> Isn't a doppler too early right now? I always thought it was for 2nd tri! And if you can really find it early which one? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the sonoline B doppler, found DD heartbeat at 10 weeks, but was so easy to find I probably could have found it earlier!!! So I want to try earlier, I've been watching youtube and reading google about people who have found it in late 7/early 8 weeks and beyond, so I hope that's me!!!!Click to expand...


I have the same doppler and im pretty sure I found baby this am at 8 weeks 3 days... fairly faint still and hard to find but pretty sure it was it :)


----------



## ajarvis

Awesome news emrhian!! 

Lozzy I think that's a good starting place. But it's the doubling they usually look for. Too bad they're not sending you for another.

Welcome to the new ladies :)

AFM I spent the day at the zoo with the Kindergartners. What a day lol. They actually sent the entire school. Which was pretty cool. My oldest son of course was in a different group so we got slurpees on the way home and are now just relaxing after a super busy day. Symptoms are still mild and coming and going. Fatigue is strong though :p


----------



## lozzy21

sausages said:


> MrsB87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Do u mind me joining in?
> 
> Just found out that I'm pregnant today! And roughly due around the 25th February!!! Still in shock!!
> 
> Welcome!! I live near York. :DClick to expand...

I'm only about an hour away from York! It's our favourite day out.


----------



## writingislove

One minute I have a suspected blighted ovum, the next I have a bean and a heartbeat! Measuring 5w6d, which is spot on if going by my ovulation date instead of LMP.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1445.JPG
File size: 148.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Jaxvipe

Congrats writingislove!! So glad you got to see your little bean!!


----------



## ajarvis

That's awesome Writing!!


----------



## mrswichman

Congrats everyone getting to see their little bugs :hugs:

I finally booked my first appointment for July 7th.

I've been so worried lately, I felt my symptoms on nausea were fading...oh how i was wrong! All day at work felt sickly and really bad when my boss started eating his sandwich for lunch, I just wanted to run to bathroom, but I kept it together and kept my little secret.


----------



## dustergrl

writingislove said:


> One minute I have a suspected blighted ovum, the next I have a bean and a heartbeat! Measuring 5w6d, which is spot on if going by my ovulation date instead of LMP.

So happy for you, writing! :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Great news, writing!!


----------



## BrittRashel

BrandiCanucks said:


> I am so embarrassed.
> 
> My 6 year old son has been acting out lately. He's falling behind in school, I got an email from his teacher that he was hitting kids at school and on the bus, he's been acting out at home and in public...literal toddler temper tantrum meltdowns, and now I just got a text from a mom a few doors down from me that he tried to pee on her daughter and some other kids on the way back from the bus stop.
> 
> His counsellor isn't in until tomorrow and his doctor, who was investigating him for ADHD is on vacation until August. I'm at a complete loss here as to what to do. I just want to cry.

Oh, honey. :hugs: I have been there and we are still going through some of it. Matt has been diagnosed with ADHD and has had a lot of trouble at school and in daycare with fighting and making threats. It's a very helpless feeling when you get those calls. I cried a lot because I was just at my wit's end. It's gotten a bit better with counseling but I think we may have to end up putting him on medication if he doesn't make anymore improvement with just counseling alone.


----------



## BrittRashel

That is great news, writing!! Congrats on your little peanut!!

My ultrasound went great too. Measuring a few days behind but she told me she's moving my due date back to February 4th. Which is moving it up a day. Oh well, I guess that's what we'll stick with. We saw the heartbeat. :cloud9: It was amazing. So now I'm just going to be really happy that I am having a symptom free pregnancy so far and pray it keeps up.
 



Attached Files:







us 7 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## writingislove

Congrats Britt! Looks great!


----------



## dustergrl

Well ladies, a little spotting here after taking care of business... fx it stops. It was brown, and only after urination- haven't urinated since. Being my first, all these things are concerning. Pregnancy is difficult in my family; it took my mom three years to conceive, and my grandma 13 years, so this seems too good to be true for 10 months of trying.


----------



## writingislove

Hope it's nothing serious, dustergrl. From what I understand brown blood is the least concerning, so unless you get more and have a lot of pain, I wouldn't worry just yet. :hugs:


----------



## BrittRashel

Yes, brown blood is okay. It means it's old blood. As long as it's not bright red and heavy then it's nothing to worry about. Still, I'm sure seeing blood at all can be disheartening. I hope it doesn't come back!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Great news Writing!!!

I'm hitting the symptom phase hard...and I know it only gets worse. I'm appreciative of knowing it can mean a strong pregnancy, but my last pregnancy was so miserable and I was hopeful it would be different.

Seeing all the scans keeps me looking forward to mine in 10 days though...keeping posting those pics!


----------



## CWB86

lozzy21 said:


> I'm only about an hour away from York! It's our favourite day out.

Me too, I'm about an hour away from it too, was due to go to the Ebor festival at the races in August but think I'll give it a miss now
Love going to the Christmas markets there too!x


----------



## lozzy21

CWB86 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I'm only about an hour away from York! It's our favourite day out.
> 
> Me too, I'm about an hour away from it too, was due to go to the Ebor festival at the races in August but think I'll give it a miss now
> Love going to the Christmas markets there too!xClick to expand...

North or South?


----------



## rollachick

Booked my first scan for the 25th of july, ill Be Just over 12weeks so will get a good pic if this little bub. Its gonna be a long 5weeks!!!!


----------



## BabyNo1

rollachick said:


> Booked my first scan for the 25th of july, ill Be Just over 12weeks so will get a good pic if this little bub. Its gonna be a long 5weeks!!!!

Arr mine is the 23rd July  will be just over 12 weeks too x


----------



## Anotherbbypls

Hey due Feb 10th


----------



## Becyboo__x

Any advice?

I had positive tests still yesterday ..
I'm just using my extra ICs up now tbh .. but I used Smu and my tests have nothing on? Might it be because of smu? Or should that not matter now?


----------



## CWB86

lozzy21 said:


> CWB86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I'm only about an hour away from York! It's our favourite day out.
> 
> Me too, I'm about an hour away from it too, was due to go to the Ebor festival at the races in August but think I'll give it a miss now
> Love going to the Christmas markets there too!xClick to expand...
> 
> North or South?Click to expand...

South Yorkshire- Doncaster :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Only 1 week away from my next scan..... it can't get here fast enough, I'm going to try next week to hear the hb on my doppler before the scan!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Congrats writing and Britt.. .Great pics x x


----------



## lozzy21

Becyboo__x said:


> Any advice?
> 
> I had positive tests still yesterday ..
> I'm just using my extra ICs up now tbh .. but I used Smu and my tests have nothing on? Might it be because of smu? Or should that not matter now?

Iv not used IC's but lots of people don't get good lines on them till 7odd weeks


CWB86 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWB86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I'm only about an hour away from York! It's our favourite day out.
> 
> Me too, I'm about an hour away from it too, was due to go to the Ebor festival at the races in August but think I'll give it a miss now
> Love going to the Christmas markets there too!xClick to expand...
> 
> North or South?Click to expand...
> 
> South Yorkshire- Doncaster :)Click to expand...

I'm up the way. Anything South of Leeds is down south for me :winkwink:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies sorry iv been quiet been away for a weekend with the kids and oh. Had a lovely time except being sick lol.
Had my scan today, heartbeat :D
And been put forward to 8w1d new edd 1st feb :D


----------



## FLArmyWife

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Hi ladies sorry iv been quiet been away for a weekend with the kids and oh. Had a lovely time except being sick lol.
> Had my scan today, heartbeat :D
> And been put forward to 8w1d new edd 1st feb :D

Glad you had a good scan and saw the heartbeat

but boo for no longer being edd buddies lol


----------



## Mummy1506

Becyboo__x said:


> Any advice?
> 
> I had positive tests still yesterday ..
> I'm just using my extra ICs up now tbh .. but I used Smu and my tests have nothing on? Might it be because of smu? Or should that not matter now?

Have you used the same brand or are these ones which haven't shown a positive before? 

My ic were so faint. only really had dark lines by week 6. 

Hopefully it's just rubbish ics. 

:dust:


----------



## pinkpassion

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Hi ladies sorry iv been quiet been away for a weekend with the kids and oh. Had a lovely time except being sick lol.
> Had my scan today, heartbeat :D
> And been put forward to 8w1d new edd 1st feb :D

Great news on your scan!!! But I agree with flarmy lol, boo to not being edd buddies anymore :winkwink:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Not a great pic but my little gummy bear!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mummy1506 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> I had positive tests still yesterday ..
> I'm just using my extra ICs up now tbh .. but I used Smu and my tests have nothing on? Might it be because of smu? Or should that not matter now?
> 
> Have you used the same brand or are these ones which haven't shown a positive before?
> 
> My ic were so faint. only really had dark lines by week 6.
> 
> Hopefully it's just rubbish ics.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

They are the same I got positive on .. there is a line but just doesn't look barely there :shrug: 

I'm thinking to get a frer just to put my mind at ease but I don't know if I want to spend the money on more tests :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Love seeing all these little beans on the ultrasounds!!

Hard to believe but within the next two weeks, we're gonna see the March 2016 babies start popping up. Crazy, cuz it was like yesterday that we all found out!

Have a second job interview today. Hoping to get it. Sad I'll have to stop breastfeeding and leave my son sooner than I want, and also not looking forward to forking out $2000 a month for summer daycare for 4 kids, but I need the maternity benefits and I have to bank 900 hours before February. Already being 7 weeks in doesn't give me a lot of time.


----------



## BrittRashel

Tasha, great news on your scan!! It's so reassuring seeing that little flicker. 

Good luck, Brandi. Can you not pump? I don't know how it works in your area but I know in the US, insurance companies are legally required to cover a breast pump for working mothers. I'm planning on applying for mine once I hit my third trimester. 

AFM, DH and I talked it over last night and I think we have decided to go ahead and do the genetic screening at 10 weeks. I'm very low risk for down syndrome or any chromosomal abnormalities however, it does give me some peace of mind. Plus it's not that expensive, insurance covers a good chunk of it. PLUS, since it chromosomal testing, we would find out the gender of the baby at 10 weeks. :happydance: I'm super impatient so I'm all about finding out early.


----------



## ajarvis

BrandiCanucks said:


> Love seeing all these little beans on the ultrasounds!!
> 
> Hard to believe but within the next two weeks, we're gonna see the March 2016 babies start popping up. Crazy, cuz it was like yesterday that we all found out!
> 
> Have a second job interview today. Hoping to get it. Sad I'll have to stop breastfeeding and leave my son sooner than I want, and also not looking forward to forking out $2000 a month for summer daycare for 4 kids, but I need the maternity benefits and I have to bank 900 hours before February. Already being 7 weeks in doesn't give me a lot of time.

There's already at least one! You only need 600 hours for maternity leave fyi :)

https://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/ei/faq/faq_special.shtml#What

Welcome anotherbbypls :) Congrats!!


----------



## sausages

writingislove said:


> One minute I have a suspected blighted ovum, the next I have a bean and a heartbeat! Measuring 5w6d, which is spot on if going by my ovulation date instead of LMP.

Aw man!! I bet you're over the moon - what a rollercoaster!! :happydance:



BrittRashel said:


> That is great news, writing!! Congrats on your little peanut!!
> 
> My ultrasound went great too. Measuring a few days behind but she told me she's moving my due date back to February 4th. Which is moving it up a day. Oh well, I guess that's what we'll stick with. We saw the heartbeat. :cloud9: It was amazing. So now I'm just going to be really happy that I am having a symptom free pregnancy so far and pray it keeps up.

Great news on your u/s too. :)



lozzy21 said:


> CWB86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I'm only about an hour away from York! It's our favourite day out.
> 
> Me too, I'm about an hour away from it too, was due to go to the Ebor festival at the races in August but think I'll give it a miss now
> Love going to the Christmas markets there too!xClick to expand...
> 
> North or South?Click to expand...

I can't believe there's so many of us near York!! Is there something in the Yorkshire water??? :haha:



Becyboo__x said:


> Any advice?
> 
> I had positive tests still yesterday ..
> I'm just using my extra ICs up now tbh .. but I used Smu and my tests have nothing on? Might it be because of smu? Or should that not matter now?

Was your wee really really diluted? Can you save up for a good four hours without drinking and do another?



oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Not a great pic but my little gummy bear!!

YEY!! Gorgeous little gummy bear! :D



BrittRashel said:


> AFM, DH and I talked it over last night and I think we have decided to go ahead and do the genetic screening at 10 weeks. I'm very low risk for down syndrome or any chromosomal abnormalities however, it does give me some peace of mind. Plus it's not that expensive, insurance covers a good chunk of it. PLUS, since it chromosomal testing, we would find out the gender of the baby at 10 weeks. :happydance: I'm super impatient so I'm all about finding out early.

I'm having that done too. Because i'm almost 35 i could be classed as high risk from my age alone, so i wanted to do a test that's based on more than just ratios.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

BrittRashel said:


> Good luck, Brandi. Can you not pump?

I have a pump and most places are legally required to allow pumping space, but my son won't drink frozen pumped milk (have 300+ oz stored in a deep freezer that he won't touch), and when I worked before/will work again, they don't have the privacy, space, or storage for me to pump anyway. Asher will be 1 next month so we got in a good year, so I'm not too disappointed. He'll probably still nurse at night and through the night until my milk completely dries up, and it's already starting to.



ajarvis said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Love seeing all these little beans on the ultrasounds!!
> 
> Hard to believe but within the next two weeks, we're gonna see the March 2016 babies start popping up. Crazy, cuz it was like yesterday that we all found out!
> 
> Have a second job interview today. Hoping to get it. Sad I'll have to stop breastfeeding and leave my son sooner than I want, and also not looking forward to forking out $2000 a month for summer daycare for 4 kids, but I need the maternity benefits and I have to bank 900 hours before February. Already being 7 weeks in doesn't give me a lot of time.
> 
> There's already at least one! You only need 600 hours for maternity leave fyi :)
> 
> https://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/ei/faq/faq_special.shtml#What
> 
> Welcome anotherbbypls :) Congrats!!Click to expand...

600? I thought 900. My employer told me 900 before I went on mat leave with Asher. Liars. :rofl:


----------



## LeahLou

Levels went from 95 to 377 in 2 days!!!!!! Baby's hanging on!!! *happy cry* :happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

LeahLou- :thumbup:


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats leahlou!!!! Healthy bean in there!!!!


----------



## writingislove

Got my lab results back today--progesterone is good and hcg went from 9800 to 23,000 in 3 days! So relieved!


----------



## BrittRashel

LeahLou said:


> Levels went from 95 to 377 in 2 days!!!!!! Baby's hanging on!!! *happy cry* :happydance:

Aw, yay!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

BrittRashel- so exciting you get to find out the gender so soon!! I am a firm believer in the genetic testing even if you have a low chance. With DD I only had the blood test done which came back negative but then at our anatomy scan she had fluid on her kidneys and a spot on her heart which are both soft markers for downs. Had I not had the blood test done I wouldve been referred to more invasive testing. So it can definitely save you some pain and stress in the long run :)


----------



## ajarvis

BrandiCanucks said:


> BrittRashel said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, Brandi. Can you not pump?
> 
> I have a pump and most places are legally required to allow pumping space, but my son won't drink frozen pumped milk (have 300+ oz stored in a deep freezer that he won't touch), and when I worked before/will work again, they don't have the privacy, space, or storage for me to pump anyway. Asher will be 1 next month so we got in a good year, so I'm not too disappointed. He'll probably still nurse at night and through the night until my milk completely dries up, and it's already starting to.
> 
> 
> 
> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Love seeing all these little beans on the ultrasounds!!
> 
> Hard to believe but within the next two weeks, we're gonna see the March 2016 babies start popping up. Crazy, cuz it was like yesterday that we all found out!
> 
> Have a second job interview today. Hoping to get it. Sad I'll have to stop breastfeeding and leave my son sooner than I want, and also not looking forward to forking out $2000 a month for summer daycare for 4 kids, but I need the maternity benefits and I have to bank 900 hours before February. Already being 7 weeks in doesn't give me a lot of time.Click to expand...
> 
> There's already at least one! You only need 600 hours for maternity leave fyi :)
> 
> https://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/ei/faq/faq_special.shtml#What
> 
> Welcome anotherbbypls :) Congrats!!Click to expand...
> 
> 600? I thought 900. My employer told me 900 before I went on mat leave with Asher. Liars. :rofl:Click to expand...

Maybe 900 for them to hold your job?


----------



## mitchnorm

Wow lots of activity!!!! Congratulations everyone with great hcg levels and scans :happydance:

I have decided to definitely go for the genetic testing.... someone gave me a link to thisismy and although it means going to London....they do from 10 weeks and without a scan (as I'll still be getting my 12 week one on the nhs anyway) its actually £350 which is much better than the £500+ I expected:thumbup:

Excited


----------



## cherryness

Random share of the day. I sneezed and omg round ligament pain already. Owwww!!


----------



## butterfly1808

Question for you ladies I got my blood work back I believe I was 13 dpo it was 35 hcg level and 16dpo it was 124 is this pretty normal?


----------



## writingislove

I'd say so, butterfly. If it's supposed to double every two days: 35x2 = 70 (15 dpo), 70x2 = 140 (17 dpo). If you're almost at 140 at 16 dpo, I think you're good. :thumbup:


----------



## butterfly1808

Awesome thanks writingislove makes me feel better


----------



## ajarvis

So apparently I'm twice as emotional and irrational this time around than last time. It may have been an unsafe thing to say but on reflection later I think he may be right :p Poor family. I feel like a crazy person half the time. Just bawling as I cleaned the kitchen lol. Going to say this is my main symptom now ha.


----------



## mrswichman

Sooo bloated...feeling like a whale already... ](*,)


----------



## thexfadingpat

mrswichman said:


> Sooo bloated...feeling like a whale already... ](*,)

I'm with you on that. :nope:
We told my Grandma tonight, and she actually made a remark about how she noticed that my stomach was a bit more filled out.
I know she didn't mean it in a bad way, but it kind of stinks that somebody else is able to notice already.


----------



## CAx3

My husband just told me he can't deal with me right now. 

I am traveling for work right now, and surprisingly does not feel ill like I did two days ago. Of course I worry something is wrong. 

Why don't men understand? &#128530;


----------



## writingislove

Great. After the surprise relief of my ultrasound yesterday, I've got a tiny bit of pinkish brownish spotting tonight. :(


----------



## dustergrl

writingislove said:


> Great. After the surprise relief of my ultrasound yesterday, I've got a tiny bit of pinkish brownish spotting tonight. :(

This morning, I went to the bathroom and wiped and had red blood.  I have been cramping also, so I went to the Dr. She didn't see anything coming from the cervix- just the surface of the cervix (not surprising bc I bleed easily with intercourse)- so you could be okay. 

I also had hcg levels taken; I go back on Friday to have my second level measured to see if I am increasing. I also got to see bip and its heartbeat for the first time! :) I brought the printout home for DH amd he is carrying it everywhere with him.

I am, however, on pelvic rest until I have no spotting for a week.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lozzy21

writingislove said:


> Great. After the surprise relief of my ultrasound yesterday, I've got a tiny bit of pinkish brownish spotting tonight. :(

I'm guessing the ultrasound was internal? That could have irritated your cervix and caused the spotting.


----------



## SpudsMama

Well all week my morning (*ahem* all day!!) sickness has been ramping up and up and up... until today when I finally listened to my cravings for meat. Apparently my miracle cure is bacon sandwiches... I can live with that :rofl:


----------



## millyr75

I've been having a dull ache radiating from my right lower pelvic region out to my hip for the last 24 hours. Given that I've had 2 losses in the last 9 months I'm a little apprehensive. I had cramping with all of my other pregnancies but nothing so localised like this. I'm positive that I ovulated from my right ovary as it woke me during the night. I'm just hoping it's a cyst and nothing more sinister. I've made an appointment with my OB for tomorrow to get it checked out. I was hoping to hold off until next week because I'll only be 5 weeks 3 days tomorrow but I guess it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

God I'm struggling with this nausea and sickness. All I want to do is curl up and sleep.
No food appeals to me :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

tasha- I'm there with you. I slept every chance I got yesterday because I felt so disgusting and no food sounded appetizing. I find though that the food that doesn't bother my stomach the most is salad.


----------



## SpudsMama

I've been like that Tasha but I tend to find that if I suck it up and eat something anyway it goes down ok (and stays down!) despite me not having wanted it at ALL beforehand. If I don't eat I feel horrendous and that's motivation enough to keep me snacking :wacko:


----------



## mitchnorm

millyr75 said:


> I've been having a dull ache radiating from my right lower pelvic region out to my hip for the last 24 hours. Given that I've had 2 losses in the last 9 months I'm a little apprehensive. I had cramping with all of my other pregnancies but nothing so localised like this. I'm positive that I ovulated from my right ovary as it woke me during the night. I'm just hoping it's a cyst and nothing more sinister. I've made an appointment with my OB for tomorrow to get it checked out. I was hoping to hold off until next week because I'll only be 5 weeks 3 days tomorrow but I guess it's better to be safe than sorry.

Definitely best to get checked out. Fingers crossed everythings fine - weird aches and pains are normal in early pregnancy x

I have my scan tomorrow :happydance:
and midwife just called and I have my booking in appointment on the 7th July - I will be 8 weeks:happydance:


----------



## atiekay

6 wks today! We told my family on Sunday. Feels so good to let the cat out of the bag. Haven't scheduled a first appointment yet, we're on vacation so I will probably try to schedule when we get back. Is the first appointment something I should take DH to? He wants to hear the HB but I thought the first appointment might be kind of lengthy.


----------



## writingislove

lozzy21 said:


> writingislove said:
> 
> 
> Great. After the surprise relief of my ultrasound yesterday, I've got a tiny bit of pinkish brownish spotting tonight. :(
> 
> I'm guessing the ultrasound was internal? That could have irritated your cervix and caused the spotting.Click to expand...

Yep, it was. And then DH and I dtd that same evening, so maybe it was a double whammy?


----------



## mitchnorm

writingislove said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> writingislove said:
> 
> 
> Great. After the surprise relief of my ultrasound yesterday, I've got a tiny bit of pinkish brownish spotting tonight. :(
> 
> I'm guessing the ultrasound was internal? That could have irritated your cervix and caused the spotting.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, it was. And then DH and I dtd that same evening, so maybe it was a double whammy?Click to expand...

Yeah that is likely the reason :winkwink:


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm a bit late joining the party I think?
I'm expecting our 8th baby around 10th Feb &#128522;
Been feeling pretty rubbish with Hyperemedis Gravidarum, but the sickness tablets from Dr are helping. Hoping for an uneventful few months for us all x


----------



## mitchnorm

LoraLoo said:


> I'm a bit late joining the party I think?
> I'm expecting our 8th baby around 10th Feb &#128522;
> Been feeling pretty rubbish with Hyperemedis Gravidarum, but the sickness tablets from Dr are helping. Hoping for an uneventful few months for us all x

Welcome Loraloo!


----------



## Becyboo__x

atiekay said:


> 6 wks today! We told my family on Sunday. Feels so good to let the cat out of the bag. Haven't scheduled a first appointment yet, we're on vacation so I will probably try to schedule when we get back. Is the first appointment something I should take DH to? He wants to hear the HB but I thought the first appointment might be kind of lengthy.

First appointment is usually just your info/background etc to add to your notes usually the most lengthy one, I'd say it's not necessarily important he goes but it's a personal decision :) my OH won't be able to come to hardly any appointments due to his work but if he wants to go then no harm :)!

EDT: as other comment said I'm in UK so US might be different :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Becyboo__x said:


> atiekay said:
> 
> 
> 6 wks today! We told my family on Sunday. Feels so good to let the cat out of the bag. Haven't scheduled a first appointment yet, we're on vacation so I will probably try to schedule when we get back. Is the first appointment something I should take DH to? He wants to hear the HB but I thought the first appointment might be kind of lengthy.
> 
> First appointment is usually just your info/background etc to add to your notes usually the most lengthy one, I'd say it's not necessarily important he goes but it's a personal decision :) my OH won't be able to come to hardly any appointments due to his work but if he wants to go then no harm :)!Click to expand...

Though bear in mind Atiekay is in the US so may be different to UK....they tend to do scans early routinely over there. Worth checking whats involved in the first appt Atiekay and then decide x


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I have to laugh that we've all very quickly gone from wishing we had more symptoms to feeling like absolute garbage! Six weeks really is that magical number. My current issue is that I will be hungry, but nothing sounds good. After running through 1 million options for dinner last night, DH finally took me to a barbecue restaurant because the only thing that sounded halfway decent was ribs...super weird for me. 

I've also been sleeping like a person with narcolepsy. Hubby is out of town for the next day and a half at work though, so I will have to man up and actually do things with my toddler...I will definitely be taking a nap alongside her this afternoon!

Is anyone having any premonitions or dreams yet about what they might be having? I haven't had any dreams, but just get the feeling that this one is a boy. DH thinks it'll be another girl. Strangely enough, I'd prefer another girl and he'd prefer a boy!


----------



## mitchnorm

Early scan ladies......I am having one tomorrow, will be 6w 4days approx. I think last time when I was around the same (just short of 7 weeks) they managed to do an abdominal scan.

I have checked hospital epu guidance and they say before 10 week likely an internal (bleeurgh). So my question is likely internal? Will they try an abdominal first? If so should I do the whole drinking a pint or water an hour before so I have a full bladder?:wacko:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

They've always tried an abdominal first with me, and then had me empty my bladder and done a TV. Check with the hospital though. They might do it differently


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The Facebook group has gone secret, so if anyone wants the link or an add, send me a PM or add me to Facebook, Brandi Nunes...it's my son as a newborn. Also, let me know if you've sent me a request cuz I don't usually add people I don't know. My ex likes to send his friends or make fake accounts to gain access to mine, so I'm a bit cautious


----------



## FLArmyWife

mitchnorm said:


> Early scan ladies......I am having one tomorrow, will be 6w 4days approx. I think last time when I was around the same (just short of 7 weeks) they managed to do an abdominal scan.
> 
> I have checked hospital epu guidance and they say before 10 week likely an internal (bleeurgh). So my question is likely internal? Will they try an abdominal first? If so should I do the whole drinking a pint or water an hour before so I have a full bladder?:wacko:

My dr didn't even attempt an abdominal at 6+2. He just went straight for the internal. Check with the hospital and see what they say.


----------



## mitchnorm

I think I will go with full bladder as easier to empty it than fill it when I get there....no worries. Thanks all


----------



## Anotherbbypls

Just a quick question ..... How are you ladies getting early scans???? Are you I'm the UK? 

I'm 7w0d today and feeling very very very unwell. I would like a scan to see if I'm further or whatnot and just some general reassurance from it


----------



## BrittRashel

cherryness said:


> Random share of the day. I sneezed and omg round ligament pain already. Owwww!!

This happened to me the other day. I was laying in bed, sneezed and the pain actually made me cry out. This was last week though so I'm going to go with normal since we've seen the baby since then. I don't remember having round ligament paid with DS until almost the second trimester!!



ajarvis said:


> So apparently I'm twice as emotional and irrational this time around than last time. It may have been an unsafe thing to say but on reflection later I think he may be right :p Poor family. I feel like a crazy person half the time. Just bawling as I cleaned the kitchen lol. Going to say this is my main symptom now ha.

That is my main symptom right now too. I'm surprised my boss hasn't said something to me about it because some of our carriers are really pissing me off and I've been bit snippy with them. I mean, I'm not going around calling them morons like I really want to but I am normally super sweet to our carriers so it's definitely out of the norm for me to snap at them.



SpudsMama said:


> Well all week my morning (*ahem* all day!!) sickness has been ramping up and up and up... until today when I finally listened to my cravings for meat. Apparently my miracle cure is bacon sandwiches... I can live with that :rofl:

I think this is one of the reasons why I don't have any morning sickness. I give in to my cravings. My biggest one right now is meat too. I'm eating a meatball sandwich for lunch right now. Plus, I normally eat the second I start getting hungry because I know that hunger can trigger MS.



atiekay said:


> 6 wks today! We told my family on Sunday. Feels so good to let the cat out of the bag. Haven't scheduled a first appointment yet, we're on vacation so I will probably try to schedule when we get back. Is the first appointment something I should take DH to? He wants to hear the HB but I thought the first appointment might be kind of lengthy.

I think it's pretty normal to do an US at the first appointment is the US, especially if your are over 6 weeks. I know I had one at my first appointment. 



mitchnorm said:


> Early scan ladies......I am having one tomorrow, will be 6w 4days approx. I think last time when I was around the same (just short of 7 weeks) they managed to do an abdominal scan.
> 
> I have checked hospital epu guidance and they say before 10 week likely an internal (bleeurgh). So my question is likely internal? Will they try an abdominal first? If so should I do the whole drinking a pint or water an hour before so I have a full bladder?:wacko:

My doctor didn't even try to do an external ultrasound. She went straight for internal. However, I did tell her that I have a tilted uterus so she knew it wasn't likely to get it on the external US.


----------



## BrittRashel

Anotherbbypls said:


> Just a quick question ..... How are you ladies getting early scans???? Are you I'm the UK?
> 
> I'm 7w0d today and feeling very very very unwell. I would like a scan to see if I'm further or whatnot and just some general reassurance from it

I'm in the US. Over here, it's standard to do a dating ultrasound at 7 to 8 weeks.


----------



## thexfadingpat

GenYsuperlady said:


> I have to laugh that we've all very quickly gone from wishing we had more symptoms to feeling like absolute garbage! *Six weeks really is that magical number.* My current issue is that I will be hungry, but nothing sounds good. After running through 1 million options for dinner last night, DH finally took me to a barbecue restaurant because the only thing that sounded halfway decent was ribs...super weird for me.
> 
> I've also been sleeping like a person with narcolepsy. Hubby is out of town for the next day and a half at work though, so I will have to man up and actually do things with my toddler...I will definitely be taking a nap alongside her this afternoon!
> 
> Is anyone having any premonitions or dreams yet about what they might be having? I haven't had any dreams, but just get the feeling that this one is a boy. DH thinks it'll be another girl. Strangely enough, I'd prefer another girl and he'd prefer a boy!

I was really hoping that this wasn't true.
I'm 6 weeks today and I think the nausea is slowing starting.. Food is so unappealing. I forced myself to eat some cereal and an apple for breakfast, but now I just feel bleh.


----------



## sausages

LoraLoo said:


> I'm a bit late joining the party I think?
> I'm expecting our 8th baby around 10th Feb &#128522;
> Been feeling pretty rubbish with Hyperemedis Gravidarum, but the sickness tablets from Dr are helping. Hoping for an uneventful few months for us all x

Welcome to the thread hun and congratulations. Sorry you're feeling sick, I hope it passes in a few weeks. x



BrandiCanucks said:


> The Facebook group has gone secret, so if anyone wants the link or an add, send me a PM or add me to Facebook, Brandi Nunes...it's my son as a newborn. Also, let me know if you've sent me a request cuz I don't usually add people I don't know. My ex likes to send his friends or make fake accounts to gain access to mine, so I'm a bit cautious

Thank you for adding me to that hun! :)



Anotherbbypls said:


> Just a quick question ..... How are you ladies getting early scans???? Are you I'm the UK?
> 
> I'm 7w0d today and feeling very very very unwell. I would like a scan to see if I'm further or whatnot and just some general reassurance from it

I've booked a private scan through Babybond at Mothercare in York. It will cost £99, but it's worth it. I go two weeks today. I CANNOT WAIT!!! :happydance:



I've also had crazy round ligament pain too. I am sure it didn't come this early last time. That makes me wonder if it's maybe to do with my c-section scarring. Sometimes when i'm not pregnant I sneeze or move funny and i get a sharp pain. 

I was at a funeral this morning. A friend of mine committed suicide a couple of weeks ago - awful, awful thing. She was SO intelligent and had such a bright future - was getting married in August. She was only 31. :( Depression is an awful disease. :(


----------



## Anotherbbypls

BrittRashel said:


> Anotherbbypls said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick question ..... How are you ladies getting early scans???? Are you I'm the UK?
> 
> I'm 7w0d today and feeling very very very unwell. I would like a scan to see if I'm further or whatnot and just some general reassurance from it
> 
> I'm in the US. Over here, it's standard to do a dating ultrasound at 7 to 8 weeks.Click to expand...

I think this is something our health service need to get on top of.! 

Just to add a symptom to my massive list.... My mouth and everything that goes in it tastes like metal. It's minging


----------



## Anotherbbypls

Brandi I'd like to add you. Note I'm keeping my pregnancy a secret though !


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Of course!!!

I'm so sorry to hear about your friend, sausages. 

I get early ultrasounds because I have a history of miscarriages, and I had a tubal reversal. I'm at a higher risk for ectopic pregnancies and the earlier they are caught, the better


----------



## Ethereal

BrandiCanucks said:


> The Facebook group has gone secret, so if anyone wants the link or an add, send me a PM or add me to Facebook, Brandi Nunes...it's my son as a newborn. Also, let me know if you've sent me a request cuz I don't usually add people I don't know. My ex likes to send his friends or make fake accounts to gain access to mine, so I'm a bit cautious

I've added you hope that's okay x


----------



## thexfadingpat

> I've booked a private scan through Babybond at Mothercare in York. It will cost £99, but it's worth it. I go two weeks today. I CANNOT WAIT!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> I've also had crazy round ligament pain too. I am sure it didn't come this early last time. That makes me wonder if it's maybe to do with my c-section scarring. Sometimes when i'm not pregnant I sneeze or move funny and i get a sharp pain.
> 
> I was at a funeral this morning. A friend of mine committed suicide a couple of weeks ago - awful, awful thing. She was SO intelligent and had such a bright future - was getting married in August. She was only 31. :( Depression is an awful disease. :(

I wish I could get an early scan.. But we can't even do them privately here unless you're already under doctor or midwife care. So I'm going to have to just wait until 12 weeks, if they even do that U/S on me.
FI and I have decided that we will be paying for a private gender scan though. More then likely the week before our wedding, when I'll be 18 weeks. Finding out the gender, then getting married, then going away on our honeymoon. I can't wait. :happydance:


I am so sorry about your friend. Depression is terrible. :hugs: :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

thexfadingpat said:


> I've booked a private scan through Babybond at Mothercare in York. It will cost £99, but it's worth it. I go two weeks today. I CANNOT WAIT!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> I've also had crazy round ligament pain too. I am sure it didn't come this early last time. That makes me wonder if it's maybe to do with my c-section scarring. Sometimes when i'm not pregnant I sneeze or move funny and i get a sharp pain.
> 
> I was at a funeral this morning. A friend of mine committed suicide a couple of weeks ago - awful, awful thing. She was SO intelligent and had such a bright future - was getting married in August. She was only 31. :( Depression is an awful disease. :(
> 
> I wish I could get an early scan.. But we can't even do them privately here unless you're already under doctor or midwife care. So I'm going to have to just wait until 12 weeks, if they even do that U/S on me.
> FI and I have decided that we will be paying for a private gender scan though. More then likely the week before our wedding, when I'll be 18 weeks. Finding out the gender, then getting married, then going away on our honeymoon. I can't wait. :happydance:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry about your friend. Depression is terrible. :hugs: :(Click to expand...


I saw a cute gender reveal the other day where they cut into their wedding cake the the color inside told them what they were having.


----------



## millyr75

Anotherbbypls said:


> Just a quick question ..... How are you ladies getting early scans???? Are you I'm the UK?
> 
> I'm 7w0d today and feeling very very very unwell. I would like a scan to see if I'm further or whatnot and just some general reassurance from it

I'm currently living in Saudi Arabia and they generally do an ultrasound at every visit. All visits are with an obstetrician, not with a midwife. My health insurance over here covers every ultrasound so the doctors just send us for them because they can. I'm hoping to have one tomorrow to see if we can figure out what this nagging pain is that I'm having in my right lower pelvis. I hope it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hi Ladies!!

Can I join in? I am due around Feb. 26th. This will be my 3rd and FINAL little blessing :)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I just want to sit and cry I feel so god damn awfully sick :( my friend who was a few weeks ahead of me, we loved chatting and moaning about sickness to eachtoher as you do lol well she lost her baby Saturday night :( 6th miscarriage, I'm so gutted for her, I feel like I can't talk to her about my pregnancy now as I don't want to rub salt in the wound, I'm just trying to be there for her at the moment :( x


----------



## sausages

Mrs.stefka said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> Can I join in? I am due around Feb. 26th. This will be my 3rd and FINAL little blessing :)

Welcome! It's good to have you with us :)


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm so sorry about your friend sausages!!!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Sorry about your friend sausages x


----------



## Anotherbbypls

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> I just want to sit and cry I feel so god damn awfully sick :( my friend who was a few weeks ahead of me, we loved chatting and moaning about sickness to eachtoher as you do lol well she lost her baby Saturday night :( 6th miscarriage, I'm so gutted for her, I feel like I can't talk to her about my pregnancy now as I don't want to rub salt in the wound, I'm just trying to be there for her at the moment :( x

Oh that's terrible I'm so sorry xxxxx your not running salt in her wounds. Just being a good friend should be enough xxxxx


----------



## BrittRashel

sausages said:


> I've also had crazy round ligament pain too. I am sure it didn't come this early last time. That makes me wonder if it's maybe to do with my c-section scarring. Sometimes when i'm not pregnant I sneeze or move funny and i get a sharp pain.
> 
> I was at a funeral this morning. A friend of mine committed suicide a couple of weeks ago - awful, awful thing. She was SO intelligent and had such a bright future - was getting married in August. She was only 31. :( Depression is an awful disease. :(

I am so sorry about your friend! Depression is hard. I've struggled with it in the past and you can have everything good going on in your life and it's still hard to be happy. It's awful.


----------



## thexfadingpat

FLArmyWife said:


> thexfadingpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've booked a private scan through Babybond at Mothercare in York. It will cost £99, but it's worth it. I go two weeks today. I CANNOT WAIT!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> I've also had crazy round ligament pain too. I am sure it didn't come this early last time. That makes me wonder if it's maybe to do with my c-section scarring. Sometimes when i'm not pregnant I sneeze or move funny and i get a sharp pain.
> 
> I was at a funeral this morning. A friend of mine committed suicide a couple of weeks ago - awful, awful thing. She was SO intelligent and had such a bright future - was getting married in August. She was only 31. :( Depression is an awful disease. :(
> 
> I wish I could get an early scan.. But we can't even do them privately here unless you're already under doctor or midwife care. So I'm going to have to just wait until 12 weeks, if they even do that U/S on me.
> FI and I have decided that we will be paying for a private gender scan though. More then likely the week before our wedding, when I'll be 18 weeks. Finding out the gender, then getting married, then going away on our honeymoon. I can't wait. :happydance:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry about your friend. Depression is terrible. :hugs: :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw a cute gender reveal the other day where they cut into their wedding cake the the color inside told them what they were having.Click to expand...


I've seen pictures of that before. It's cute, but I think we want to keep the pregnancy and wedding as separate events.


----------



## Quantea

Hey everyone, I'm kinda freaking out. For the past several hours I've been cramping something awful. It started as lower back pain on the right side, and now I just have this persistent numb/tearing/pulling pain in my lower abdomen. There haven't been any signs of blood yet thankfully and my nausea is hanging in there with a vengeance, but as you can tell I'm pretty worried. It took us 3 years to get this first BFP and I dread anything going wrong.

Doctor appointment is tomorrow, so I guess we'll know then for sure, but right now I'm having a hard time calming down and going to bed. My eyelids are literally drooping from fatigue, but this persistent feeling has me tossing and turning in bed. I really hope there's nothing wrong but I can't help but worry...


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm so sick today and my headaches have come on strong just like when I was pregnant with dd... also my dr called and said my urine culture came back with group B strep so they want me on clindamycin , so I just took my first one... I'm hoping that's not a bad thing, anyone know??? I was GBS + with dd and I knew I'd be this time too just didn't expect it in my urine, no symptoms of uti or anything !!!!! Anyone have any experience ?


----------



## anti

So sorry sausages. I've had 3 of my friends commit suicide. It's just dreadful. I wish people spoke more about depression so that they didn't think that was the only way out. :(


----------



## rollachick

BrandiCanucks said:


> The Facebook group has gone secret, so if anyone wants the link or an add, send me a PM or add me to Facebook, Brandi Nunes...it's my son as a newborn. Also, let me know if you've sent me a request cuz I don't usually add people I don't know. My ex likes to send his friends or make fake accounts to gain access to mine, so I'm a bit cautious

I added you, sandy goodall, was thinking you myt not add randoms so was waiting till it went secret to ask you to accept me :) 



Anotherbbypls said:


> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> I just want to sit and cry I feel so god damn awfully sick :( my friend who was a few weeks ahead of me, we loved chatting and moaning about sickness to eachtoher as you do lol well she lost her baby Saturday night :( 6th miscarriage, I'm so gutted for her, I feel like I can't talk to her about my pregnancy now as I don't want to rub salt in the wound, I'm just trying to be there for her at the moment :( x
> 
> Thats so sad :( it will be a hard thing for her to get use to especilly wen you bub was born. I know it was hard for my soster wen she lost a bub and i got preg shortly after but she bounced back and got preg again shortly after. Hope she is ok :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## FLArmyWife

Tasha- i'm sorry about your friend. Give it some time and you'll be able to talk to her but for now I think you're doing the right thing just trying to be a good friend.. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## dustergrl

So sorry sausages and tasha. How sad. :(

Anyone else craving healthy food? My most recent craving is hummus. Thankfully a great source of protein for me; I'm a vegetarian!


----------



## thexfadingpat

dustergrl said:


> So sorry sausages and tasha. How sad. :(
> 
> Anyone else craving healthy food? My most recent craving is hummus. Thankfully a great source of protein for me; I'm a vegetarian!

Haha that's a good craving.
I've been craving bad foods- today it's been pizza and a BLT sandwich with lots of bacon.
I just opened up some cheese though that I need for dinner and started snacking on some, and now I can't stop. I rarely eat cheese. But this is just so good.


----------



## ajarvis

millyr75 said:


> I've been having a dull ache radiating from my right lower pelvic region out to my hip for the last 24 hours. Given that I've had 2 losses in the last 9 months I'm a little apprehensive. I had cramping with all of my other pregnancies but nothing so localised like this. I'm positive that I ovulated from my right ovary as it woke me during the night. I'm just hoping it's a cyst and nothing more sinister. I've made an appointment with my OB for tomorrow to get it checked out. I was hoping to hold off until next week because I'll only be 5 weeks 3 days tomorrow but I guess it's better to be safe than sorry.

Hope you get some reassurance from your OB!



oox_tasha_xoo said:


> God I'm struggling with this nausea and sickness. All I want to do is curl up and sleep.
> No food appeals to me :(

Oh God the nausea. Tiredness. Yes. I'm barely staying awake after my kids party day at school - pancake breakfast, magic show, sports day. Whew.



LoraLoo said:


> I'm a bit late joining the party I think?
> I'm expecting our 8th baby around 10th Feb &#128522;
> Been feeling pretty rubbish with Hyperemedis Gravidarum, but the sickness tablets from Dr are helping. Hoping for an uneventful few months for us all x

Welcome and Congratulations!!



sausages said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit late joining the party I think?
> I'm expecting our 8th baby around 10th Feb &#128522;
> Been feeling pretty rubbish with Hyperemedis Gravidarum, but the sickness tablets from Dr are helping. Hoping for an uneventful few months for us all x
> 
> Welcome to the thread hun and congratulations. Sorry you're feeling sick, I hope it passes in a few weeks. x
> 
> 
> 
> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> The Facebook group has gone secret, so if anyone wants the link or an add, send me a PM or add me to Facebook, Brandi Nunes...it's my son as a newborn. Also, let me know if you've sent me a request cuz I don't usually add people I don't know. My ex likes to send his friends or make fake accounts to gain access to mine, so I'm a bit cautiousClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for adding me to that hun! :)
> 
> 
> 
> Anotherbbypls said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick question ..... How are you ladies getting early scans???? Are you I'm the UK?
> 
> I'm 7w0d today and feeling very very very unwell. I would like a scan to see if I'm further or whatnot and just some general reassurance from itClick to expand...
> 
> I've booked a private scan through Babybond at Mothercare in York. It will cost £99, but it's worth it. I go two weeks today. I CANNOT WAIT!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> I've also had crazy round ligament pain too. I am sure it didn't come this early last time. That makes me wonder if it's maybe to do with my c-section scarring. Sometimes when i'm not pregnant I sneeze or move funny and i get a sharp pain.
> 
> I was at a funeral this morning. A friend of mine committed suicide a couple of weeks ago - awful, awful thing. She was SO intelligent and had such a bright future - was getting married in August. She was only 31. :( Depression is an awful disease. :(Click to expand...

So sorry for your friend. It's a devastating disease indeed.



Mrs.stefka said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> Can I join in? I am due around Feb. 26th. This will be my 3rd and FINAL little blessing :)

Congratulations! My third and final too :)



thexfadingpat said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thexfadingpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've booked a private scan through Babybond at Mothercare in York. It will cost £99, but it's worth it. I go two weeks today. I CANNOT WAIT!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> I've also had crazy round ligament pain too. I am sure it didn't come this early last time. That makes me wonder if it's maybe to do with my c-section scarring. Sometimes when i'm not pregnant I sneeze or move funny and i get a sharp pain.
> 
> I was at a funeral this morning. A friend of mine committed suicide a couple of weeks ago - awful, awful thing. She was SO intelligent and had such a bright future - was getting married in August. She was only 31. :( Depression is an awful disease. :(
> 
> I wish I could get an early scan.. But we can't even do them privately here unless you're already under doctor or midwife care. So I'm going to have to just wait until 12 weeks, if they even do that U/S on me.
> FI and I have decided that we will be paying for a private gender scan though. More then likely the week before our wedding, when I'll be 18 weeks. Finding out the gender, then getting married, then going away on our honeymoon. I can't wait. :happydance:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry about your friend. Depression is terrible. :hugs: :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw a cute gender reveal the other day where they cut into their wedding cake the the color inside told them what they were having.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen pictures of that before. It's cute, but I think we want to keep the pregnancy and wedding as separate events.Click to expand...

We are engaged as well, but I don't want to be married until after the baby is born. Keep it separate and go when baby is old enough to stay with grandparents for a bit ;)



dustergrl said:


> So sorry sausages and tasha. How sad. :(
> 
> Anyone else craving healthy food? My most recent craving is hummus. Thankfully a great source of protein for me; I'm a vegetarian!

I was. Until yesterday. I had to have a donut! But they gave me the wrong kind so I only ate half of it lol. I craved sugar in both my previous pregnancies.


----------



## Jaxvipe

So sorry sausage and Tasha :hugs: :hugs:

Ugh my nausea has really set in today and I have this horrible taste in my mouth. Just waiting for DD to go to bed so I can curl up on the couch and watch a movie.


----------



## ajarvis

A couple of super busy days this week. Crampy a bit at the end of both. But only after sitting and resting finally lol. Also I'm employed again! Yay lol. 1 week of summer break off with my kiddos next week then back to the old grind. Good timing so I can build up my maternity hours ;)


----------



## lozzy21

Quantea said:


> Hey everyone, I'm kinda freaking out. For the past several hours I've been cramping something awful. It started as lower back pain on the right side, and now I just have this persistent numb/tearing/pulling pain in my lower abdomen. There haven't been any signs of blood yet thankfully and my nausea is hanging in there with a vengeance, but as you can tell I'm pretty worried. It took us 3 years to get this first BFP and I dread anything going wrong.
> 
> Doctor appointment is tomorrow, so I guess we'll know then for sure, but right now I'm having a hard time calming down and going to bed. My eyelids are literally drooping from fatigue, but this persistent feeling has me tossing and turning in bed. I really hope there's nothing wrong but I can't help but worry...

Iv been cramping something awfull, way worse than with my daughter.


----------



## Cherr

pinkpassion said:


> I'm so sick today and my headaches have come on strong just like when I was pregnant with dd... also my dr called and said my urine culture came back with group B strep so they want me on clindamycin , so I just took my first one... I'm hoping that's not a bad thing, anyone know??? I was GBS + with dd and I knew I'd be this time too just didn't expect it in my urine, no symptoms of uti or anything !!!!! Anyone have any experience ?

I was GBS+ with my first and all it ment for me was a round of antibiotics as soon as I got to the hospital when I went into labor! All was good :)


----------



## writingislove

Jaxvipe said:


> So sorry sausage and Tasha :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Ugh my nausea has really set in today and I have this horrible taste in my mouth. Just waiting for DD to go to bed so I can curl up on the couch and watch a movie.

Nausea was the worst so far for me today too, and I've also got a bad taste in my mouth. Bleh. 

Is anyone else grateful we can all gripe to each other about our symptoms because husbands just think we're wusses?


----------



## anti

Brandi I added you on Facebook. I'm Antoinette. 

I'll be 8 weeks tomorrow!!! Yay!! Also, my mother is coming to stay for the weekend and I'm hoping we can keep it from her. I'm scared my 3 year old will say something! My mother was so horrible to me with my last pregnancy I'd rather not tell her until after we have a scan/get out of the first tri.


----------



## Harleyy

19th please!!! - Will probs change when I go for a scan :)

Has anyone pointed out is a leap year next year?!?! That is freaking me out tbh.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Exhaustion, nausea...I hear you ladies there! I have a unquenchable thirst too. Man, I'm just thirsty ALL THE TIME.

I was so exhausted last night that I crashed at 9pm, about 3 hours earlier than normal and feel more tired than usual this morning. Can't wait to have some energy back. I've been craving healthy, but when I eat it, it makes me feel sick, but smelling junk food and fast food makes my nausea disappear. I don't want to eat it though.

Got my next ultrasound date...July 29 for the IPS Screening, and my first OB appointment will be August 19, which seems REALLY far out. I'll be 15 weeks. Doesn't make sense to me to be nearly halfway through my pregnancy before I see an OB, when my first two OB pregnancies were seen by 8 weeks. They were 7 and 9 years ago though, so maybe things changed at that office.

Anyway, have a busy day ahead of me. Won't be on much (if at all) today.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Harleyy said:


> 19th please!!! - Will probs change when I go for a scan :)
> 
> Has anyone pointed out is a leap year next year?!?! That is freaking me out tbh.

It should be 29th February 2016 so I think you get to pick 28th February or 1st March that's what I've always been told or they might do it by time like first half day 28th second half 1st :haha: .. 

I could get that day which in fairness would be pretty awesome


----------



## Jules8

Hey ladies! 

I'm sorry Tasha and sausage. :hugs:

I'm with you ladies with the exhaustion...tho anyone else having trouble sleeping and waking up extremely early? I am tired all the time, but I can never sleep!

I did realize that it's the leap year. On one hand I think it would be fun..on the other I would feel like it would be weird to celebrate on a different day most years. Lol 

AFM: My number are great now so on to my pre-natal on Monday. I was so excited that I forgot to ask what happens at the appt...I guess I will find out on Monday.


----------



## ajarvis

It would be super late if I made it to the 29th but I think it would be cool. We don't end up celebrating on the birthdays anyways usually. 

With the exhaustion. I'm waking up at least once a night to pee. Which is unusual for me. Then up before the kids usually. Now I'm an early bird, but that's a bit much lol


----------



## happynewmom1

Good morning ( Or afternoon for some!), ladies! I've kept up reading but I'm pretty quiet usually :) you all seem super nice though. The nausea is crazy this pregnancy so far. Which I remember having mostly with my daughter.. Plus I haven't broken out yet so gonna guess girl for now :haha: it's exhausting trying to figure out what to eat but if I don't eat I feel even worse. Ughhhh. But if I don't feel sick for even a moment I have a small freak out so just can't win lol symptoms are a good sign, right? :) today is my first ultrasound so super nervous but excited!! Can't believe I'll be 8 weeks tomorrow! 

I hope you all are having a lovely day :hugs:


----------



## happynewmom1

Ajarvis, we don't end up celebrating birthdays on the actual day either. Especially for the kids. Their birthday's are June and July and we usually celebrate theirs together somewhere in the middle. Although I guess that will have to change once we have a February birthday :)


----------



## PriandRafa

Hi Ladies!!!!
So after ttc for 1 year and half, it finally happened!!!
I'm 6 weeks pregnant with a due date of Feb 17!!

Going for my 1st ultrasound next Tuesday!!

How is everybody doing???


----------



## pinkpassion

I just realized this baby could be a superbowl baby, hahaha, my dh said "oh no, nope we have to plan better than that !!!" :haha:

Priand is your ultrasound the 30th or the following tuesday? Mines the 30th!!!


----------



## Jules8

Congrats Pri! :) 

February seems to have more going on than I thought! At least thr hospital has tv's if yiur in labor during the superbowl. Lol 

The only thing that really makes me nervous is snow. February is known for severe snow storms around here and our hospital is about 20 minutes away on back roads.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I called my OBs office today to find out why I'm getting in so late. My first appointment won't be until I'm 15 weeks pregnant. Well, it turned out that the OB I want isn't even taking on new patients because she's trying to move her practice, but she remembered me and the birth I had and agreed to take me on. She is on vacation for two weeks before my appointment, and the week before my appointment she is booked with c-sections, so that is why I'm getting in so late. Just glad to know it's not an error.


----------



## BrittRashel

thexfadingpat said:


> dustergrl said:
> 
> 
> So sorry sausages and tasha. How sad. :(
> 
> Anyone else craving healthy food? My most recent craving is hummus. Thankfully a great source of protein for me; I'm a vegetarian!
> 
> Haha that's a good craving.
> I've been craving bad foods- today it's been pizza and a BLT sandwich with lots of bacon.
> I just opened up some cheese though that I need for dinner and started snacking on some, and now I can't stop. I rarely eat cheese. But this is just so good.Click to expand...

This is where I'm at. I'm trying to just eat the foods that I crave that are moderately healthy. Like I crave sandwiches (I make sure to heat the meat up before I make my sandwich) and that's not too bad. Mostly I just want meat. What I would give to be able to have a medium rare ribeye right now. I hate that I can't have medium rare steak while pregnant. :(


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I'm finding that I can't eat much at one time. I brought a cup of soup for lunch, literally too 5 bites, and now I feel soo full! I still want it, but my stomach is saying no :)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies :) anyone got their 12 week scan through yet? Mines 23rd July, next time I see midwife will be august seems ages away. Another day of horrendous nausea for me, can't wait for bed xx


----------



## thexfadingpat

PriandRafa said:


> Hi Ladies!!!!
> So after ttc for 1 year and half, it finally happened!!!
> I'm 6 weeks pregnant with a due date of Feb 17!!
> 
> Going for my 1st ultrasound next Tuesday!!
> 
> How is everybody doing???

Congrats!
As of right now we're due date buddies. :)


----------



## PriandRafa

thexfadingpat said:


> PriandRafa said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!!!
> So after ttc for 1 year and half, it finally happened!!!
> I'm 6 weeks pregnant with a due date of Feb 17!!
> 
> Going for my 1st ultrasound next Tuesday!!
> 
> How is everybody doing???
> 
> Congrats!
> As of right now we're due date buddies. :)Click to expand...


This is awesome!!!
When do you have your ultrasound?
I guess it is a stupid question, as everybody in here already has, but how can I get my pregnancy weeks on my signature? LOL


----------



## BrittRashel

happynewmom1 said:


> Good morning ( Or afternoon for some!), ladies! I've kept up reading but I'm pretty quiet usually :) you all seem super nice though. The nausea is crazy this pregnancy so far. Which I remember having mostly with my daughter.. Plus I haven't broken out yet so gonna guess girl for now :haha: it's exhausting trying to figure out what to eat but if I don't eat I feel even worse. Ughhhh. But if I don't feel sick for even a moment I have a small freak out so just can't win lol symptoms are a good sign, right? :) today is my first ultrasound so super nervous but excited!! Can't believe I'll be 8 weeks tomorrow!
> 
> I hope you all are having a lovely day :hugs:

It is so crazy how every one is different. I had crazy MS with my son, my skin was gorgeous and the tenderness in my boobs went away around week 5. This time around no MS pretty much at all, my boobs still hurt to this day and my skin has been awful. I am breaking out like crazy. Luckily we just got a 22' above ground pool set up in our backyard and DH decided to make it a saltwater pool. DS and I have gotten in every day over the past week and the saltwater is helping my skin clear up. I am crossing my fingers that the drastic difference in pregnancies means it's a girl but I'm not hopeful. I just don't think I will be that lucky to get one of each. So, I have my mind made up that it's going to be another boy. That way if it turns out to be a girl, it will just be a nice surprise.


----------



## happynewmom1

BrittRashel said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ( Or afternoon for some!), ladies! I've kept up reading but I'm pretty quiet usually :) you all seem super nice though. The nausea is crazy this pregnancy so far. Which I remember having mostly with my daughter.. Plus I haven't broken out yet so gonna guess girl for now :haha: it's exhausting trying to figure out what to eat but if I don't eat I feel even worse. Ughhhh. But if I don't feel sick for even a moment I have a small freak out so just can't win lol symptoms are a good sign, right? :) today is my first ultrasound so super nervous but excited!! Can't believe I'll be 8 weeks tomorrow!
> 
> I hope you all are having a lovely day :hugs:
> 
> It is so crazy how every one is different. I had crazy MS with my son, my skin was gorgeous and the tenderness in my boobs went away around week 5. This time around no MS pretty much at all, my boobs still hurt to this day and my skin has been awful. I am breaking out like crazy. Luckily we just got a 22' above ground pool set up in our backyard and DH decided to make it a saltwater pool. DS and I have gotten in every day over the past week and the saltwater is helping my skin clear up. I am crossing my fingers that the drastic difference in pregnancies means it's a girl but I'm not hopeful. I just don't think I will be that lucky to get one of each. So, I have my mind made up that it's going to be another boy. That way if it turns out to be a girl, it will just be a nice surprise.Click to expand...

That's what I did with my daughter. Told myself it was going to be a boy because I didn't think I'd get a girl but we did! The pregnancy was so so different with her though. You just never know! I didn't know saltwater helps skin! That's great! With my son my skin was so bad I wanted to hide all the time and nothing helped ugh. So glad you have something that helps! Plus swimming sounds so fun!


----------



## PriandRafa

pinkpassion said:


> I just realized this baby could be a superbowl baby, hahaha, my dh said "oh no, nope we have to plan better than that !!!" :haha:
> 
> Priand is your ultrasound the 30th or the following tuesday? Mines the 30th!!!

Pinkpassion:
my ultrasound is next Tues, the 30th!
I've got my BFP on Sat, June 13, called my obgyn on Mon, and they scheduled a blood test for Thursday. 
Then, got the positive results on Friday, and they scheduled my ultrasound for the following Tues, the 30th.
Reading the other posts, it seems I am doing a little earlier than almost everybody, so now I'm getting worried it will be to soon to hear the heart beat :(

I'll be 7 weeks on Wednesday, so I will be 6 weeks and 6 days for the ultrasound.


----------



## thexfadingpat

PriandRafa said:


> thexfadingpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PriandRafa said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!!!
> So after ttc for 1 year and half, it finally happened!!!
> I'm 6 weeks pregnant with a due date of Feb 17!!
> 
> Going for my 1st ultrasound next Tuesday!!
> 
> How is everybody doing???
> 
> Congrats!
> As of right now we're due date buddies. :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is awesome!!!
> When do you have your ultrasound?
> I guess it is a stupid question, as everybody in here already has, but how can I get my pregnancy weeks on my signature? LOLClick to expand...

I don't have an ultrasound set up yet. My first midwife appointment is July 21st, so I won't be getting an ultrasound until after that.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pink- your scan is on my bday :)




PriandRafa said:


> Pinkpassion:
> my ultrasound is next Tues, the 30th!
> I've got my BFP on Sat, June 13, called my obgyn on Mon, and they scheduled a blood test for Thursday.
> Then, got the positive results on Friday, and they scheduled my ultrasound for the following Tues, the 30th.
> Reading the other posts, it seems I am doing a little earlier than almost everybody, so now I'm getting worried it will be to soon to hear the heart beat :(
> 
> I'll be 7 weeks on Wednesday, so I will be 6 weeks and 6 days for the ultrasound.

My first ultrasound was done at 6+1 and I got to see the heartbeat flicker.




oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Hi ladies :) anyone got their 12 week scan through yet? Mines 23rd July, next time I see midwife will be august seems ages away. Another day of horrendous nausea for me, can't wait for bed xx

Well.. I have one scheduled (it's the last one with my current ob before we move) at 9+4/5 on July 6. Then I have an initial meeting with my OB in my new town on July 10th. The new OB doesn't do u/s in house but they said when I come in on the 10th I'll schedule my next u/s


----------



## ajarvis

pinkpassion said:


> I just realized this baby could be a superbowl baby, hahaha, my dh said "oh no, nope we have to plan better than that !!!" :haha:
> 
> Priand is your ultrasound the 30th or the following tuesday? Mines the 30th!!!

My Niece is a superbowl baby lol. We have a superbowl party right after her birthday :p



PriandRafa said:


> Hi Ladies!!!!
> So after ttc for 1 year and half, it finally happened!!!
> I'm 6 weeks pregnant with a due date of Feb 17!!
> 
> Going for my 1st ultrasound next Tuesday!!
> 
> How is everybody doing???

Welcome and Congratulations :)



oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Hi ladies :) anyone got their 12 week scan through yet? Mines 23rd July, next time I see midwife will be august seems ages away. Another day of horrendous nausea for me, can't wait for bed xx

Mine is scheduled for July 31st! Getting closer :D

AFM - Constipation relief = 30 min run. OMG I almost didn't make it to the bathroom :blush: TMI haha. Finally 7 weeks tomorrow! Busy weekend planned with a 5k race, and my nephew's birthday party. And I'm employed again as of July 6th :D Finally things seem to be looking up!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My 12 week ultrasound is July 29! Looking forward to it!


----------



## mitchnorm

Jules8 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I'm sorry Tasha and sausage. :hugs:
> 
> I'm with you ladies with the exhaustion...tho anyone else having trouble sleeping and waking up extremely early? I am tired all the time, but I can never sleep!
> 
> I did realize that it's the leap year. On one hand I think it would be fun..on the other I would feel like it would be weird to celebrate on a different day most years. Lol
> 
> AFM: My number are great now so on to my pre-natal on Monday. I was so excited that I forgot to ask what happens at the appt...I guess I will find out on Monday.

Yes Jules!!!!!!! Waking up at 5.30am most mornings...this is not like me...I love my sleep:cry:sleep

Had an early scan today.....she measured at 4mm and I saw a heartbeat:happydance: she said 5w 5d pregnant but I think my dates are far more accurate. She did say there is always inaccuracy with measuring something so small though. Proper dating happening at 12 week scan so I will adjust ticker then if needed.

I thought I saw two flickers eeeeep but she's sure there's only one and the other thing I saw was lining of my womb pulsing. :shrug: was a bit worried


----------



## BrittRashel

Ajarvis, I don't know how you're finding the energy to work out. I try and I'm just so tired. Of course it doesn't help that the only time I can workout is between 8 & 9 pm. Then after having woken up at 6 am, worked all day, cooked dinner, played with DS, gotten him to bed and cleaned house I just have no energy to do much of anything.


----------



## anti

I have my 12 week scan on 21 July. I'll be 11+4 by then. My next midwife appointment will be at 16 weeks which will be end I August sometime. Seems ages away! The tiredness and exhaustion is so bad. I'm struggling to keep up with work and house cleaning and stuff.


----------



## PriandRafa

Thank you, Jules8!!

At least where I am at, I do not need to worry about snow or being to cold! 
I'm in Miami. But the only hospital my OBGYN works with is about 30min from home...


----------



## happynewmom1

Had my first ultrasound today! At first she said it measured 6w6d but I don't think that's right.. She then said im in the normal range at 7w3d so who knows. I guess I'll see if I can check my dates and see what I think. Would you change your due date at this point or wait? I'll share the picture in a bit. Baby had a heartbeat of 146 so was very happy to see that!


----------



## happynewmom1

I guess if I go by ovulation date it would be closer to 7+2 so 7+3 isn't far from that. Hmmm should I keep LMP since doctors go by that?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I was told today to go by what the baby measures.


----------



## happynewmom1

BrandiCanucks said:


> I was told today to go by what the baby measures.

OK thanks! :) will do :)


----------



## happynewmom1

Here's munchkin :)
 



Attached Files:







0625151727-1.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## writingislove

Looks great, happynewmom!


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats happynewmom!!!! Beautiful little bean!


----------



## happynewmom1

pinkpassion said:


> Congrats happynewmom!!!! Beautiful little bean!

Thank you so much!!!! 

I'll change my ticket when I figure it out lol


----------



## ajarvis

BrittRashel said:


> Ajarvis, I don't know how you're finding the energy to work out. I try and I'm just so tired. Of course it doesn't help that the only time I can workout is between 8 & 9 pm. Then after having woken up at 6 am, worked all day, cooked dinner, played with DS, gotten him to bed and cleaned house I just have no energy to do much of anything.

If I could only go between 8 and 9 it wouldn't get done! lol. I'll be out tomorrow at 6am. Start my day with it - when I have the most energy :)



happynewmom1 said:


> I guess if I go by ovulation date it would be closer to 7+2 so 7+3 isn't far from that. Hmmm should I keep LMP since doctors go by that?

I'd go by ovulation, not by an U/S. U/S is not overly accurate. Having had many of them with my oldest if I changed it every single time they did I'd have gone crazy. Even then they changed it earlier than my due date I used from the beginning and I was 7 days overdue by MY due date lol. By when I "think" I ovulated I should be about 4 days earlier. So I may change my ticker, but I haven't decided yet. I just kinda go by the fact that it's mid February some time :p


----------



## ajarvis

Oh Second thought. Hot days. Do you ladies find you cramp more? I'm finding so. Cause it's also hard to stay hydrated. I have had so much water today! The weekend is going to be even hotter than today!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I cramp more when it's hot cuz I struggle to keep water in me. Water makes me nauseous, which makes it worse lol.

The lab/ultrasound place told me yesterday to go by ultrasound measurements. I know exactly when I ovulated and conceived because I do at home insemination, and should have been 5w5d at my ultrasound, but baby measured 6w4d and I was told to go by that.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Well I finally gave in and took the zofran the doc had given me...I was hoping for a miracle cure but alas, no such luck. Still having a hard time even getting myself to drink water. I swore I'd do things better this pregnancy but forgot how the only thing that sounds good is crappy food. Mac and cheese, anyone?

My 2 year-old is getting to watch a lot of extra cartoons too since I've no energy to play with her. She deserves better :(. Remind me how short this all is in the great scheme of things, please!

Sausages, very sorry about your friend, depression is so powerful, I hope you can heal.

And to whomever was put on clindamycin for GBS, have no worries. Clindamycin is safe in pregnancy and you'll likely be retested closer to D-day.


----------



## Quantea

mitchnorm said:


> Yes Jules!!!!!!! Waking up at 5.30am most mornings...this is not like me...I love my sleep:cry:sleep
> 
> Had an early scan today.....she measured at 4mm and I saw a heartbeat:happydance: she said 5w 5d pregnant but I think my dates are far more accurate. She did say there is always inaccuracy with measuring something so small though. Proper dating happening at 12 week scan so I will adjust ticker then if needed.
> 
> I thought I saw two flickers eeeeep but she's sure there's only one and the other thing I saw was lining of my womb pulsing. :shrug: was a bit worried

Ugh, mitchnorm, I can totally relate... I went to bed dead tired yesterday and woke up at 5am this morning with MS and haven't been able to go back to sleep since then. So now I just wonder around the house like a zombie waiting for hubby to wake up. We need our sleep!!!! :cry: 

And congratulations on the heart beat!!!! It's so exciting, isn't it? As for the flickers, I know the womb pulsing is also a possibility as my doc took my pulse while checking for my bean's heart beat to make sure the little flutter we saw wasn't on the same beat as mine. So I'm guessing that's actually a thing?



anti said:


> I have my 12 week scan on 21 July. I'll be 11+4 by then. My next midwife appointment will be at 16 weeks which will be end I August sometime. Seems ages away! The tiredness and exhaustion is so bad. I'm struggling to keep up with work and house cleaning and stuff.

Hang in there anti! I'm going through the same as I'm hardly doing anything most days and it still feels like I've been working from dawn till dusk... 



happynewmom1 said:


> Here's munchkin :)

Congratulations happynewmom!!!! Awesome little bean!



GenYsuperlady said:


> Well I finally gave in and took the zofran the doc had given me...I was hoping for a miracle cure but alas, no such luck. Still having a hard time even getting myself to drink water. I swore I'd do things better this pregnancy but forgot how the only thing that sounds good is crappy food. Mac and cheese, anyone?
> 
> My 2 year-old is getting to watch a lot of extra cartoons too since I've no energy to play with her. She deserves better :(. Remind me how short this all is in the great scheme of things, please!

It sucks big time, but hang in there honey! Maybe it needs a couple of extra days to start working properly? In any case, don't be so hard on yourself, since you really can't help being so low on energy at this point. Hopefully, things will start looking up soon!


AFM, after I had a major freak out on the day before yesterday with the weird tearing feeling on my lower abdomen, I went to the doctor's office yesterday with a feeling of dread... At some point, while in the waiting room, I asked to use the toilet just to check for blood because I was worried something was gonna go wrong. Yeah, over the top I know, but I couldn't help it. It almost feels too good to be true sometimes and I keep worrying that something might happen to take it away from me.

So, anyway, we went in to see the doctor, who gave me a list of dates for various examinations and a looooooong list of bloodwork. Then we went for the ultrasound.... And little bean was there! I almost cried with joy! Hubby was making fun of me because I'm not usually sentimental, but I was so moved it wasn't even funny. We even saw a little flutter which was probably a heart beat and my doc was all surprised to find it at 5w+1 (he was even checking my pulse to make sure it wasn't my own pulse fluttering), but nope, it was beating at a different rhythm!!!!! :happydance: And I was all like "hang in there, little bean!"



In other news, since I have a history of autoimmune thyroiditis, my doctor told me it's best to keep my TSH below 2.50 and mine was at 4.25 at last count, which although generally normal is not enough for the pregnancy. So I'm also getting an Endo referral. I'll probably go on thyroid pills I'm guessing. He also asked us if we wanted to do the thrombophilia check on top of the regular testing. I'm leaning towards yes as it has raised percentages in our country and I've had people in my close environment with MCs because of it. But it's another thing out of our pockets probably. Oh well, so long as bean is kept safe and healthy!


----------



## lozzy21

BrandiCanucks said:


> I cramp more when it's hot cuz I struggle to keep water in me. Water makes me nauseous, which makes it worse lol.
> 
> The lab/ultrasound place told me yesterday to go by ultrasound measurements. I know exactly when I ovulated and conceived because I do at home insemination, and should have been 5w5d at my ultrasound, but baby measured 6w4d and I was told to go by that.

In the UK even if you have early scans they won't date you properly untill your 10-12 weeks, something to do with growth not being consistent and it being hard to get an accurate result that early on.


----------



## lozzy21

Has any one else had to tell work really early? Iv had to due to possibly having to restrain and I'm hoping they let me stay where I am till 12 weeks.

On another note my Hcg went from 188 on Monday to 825 on Thursday.


----------



## rollachick

So sick of these crazy hormonal mood swings!!! Tonyt at dinner my husbands back was sore (he has a slipped disk that plays up sometimes) so he wanted to sit on the couch wea its a bit comfier. I sat at the table and musta been looking grumpy as and hes like whats up with you im like your not sitting at the table. Like in such a grumpy voice. We have only just started using it since my dd has been eating so its still quite common for us to sit on the couch. So he comes over and sits at the table with me but for some reason that wasnt good enof for me and i start sulking bout other things that happened a few days ago. Thankfully he knew i has just being a spaz and didnt mean it so came and gave me a cuddle and said hel try and help more with DD seen he knows im getting super tired. So that made me happy again like nothing had happened.

Arrrr rant over. Feel like a idiot


----------



## cherryness

Quote : It is so crazy how every one is different. I had crazy MS with my son, my skin was gorgeous and the tenderness in my boobs went away around week 5. This time around no MS pretty much at all, my boobs still hurt to this day and my skin has been awful. I am breaking out like crazy. Luckily we just got a 22' above ground pool set up in our backyard and DH decided to make it a saltwater pool. DS and I have gotten in every day over the past week and the saltwater is helping my skin clear up. I am crossing my fingers that the drastic difference in pregnancies means it's a girl but I'm not hopeful. I just don't think I will be that lucky to get one of each. So, I have my mind made up that it's going to be another boy. That way if it turns out to be a girl, it will just be a nice surprise.[/QUOTE]

Omg Im the same. I was so sick with my first , a boy . This tine I've felt off but never been sick and not had a great number of symptoms apart from sore boobs, teary, tired and constipation. But very little nausea. I'm thinking boy even tho id love a girl


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww you got yourself a good man there. Not a lot of them would be understanding and jump in to help out (at least my ex wouldn't. He's selfish).

I did a urine gender prediction kit this morning and it's predicting a boy. Ramzi says girl. It comes with two tests, so I'm gonna test again in a few weeks and see if I get the same result.


----------



## CWB86

lozzy21 said:


> Has any one else had to tell work really early? Iv had to due to possibly having to restrain and I'm hoping they let me stay where I am till 12 weeks.


Yes, I've had to tell my manager- I was due to have a change of hours review meaning id have more late shifts but because of this she's letting me keep my current hours which is a massive help
Plus, she got massively excited and went out and bought me a baby sleep suit so she could be the first to buy something lol


----------



## happynewmom1

Thanks, ladies! I'm pretty excited! I definitely get more crampy when it's hot out but I have the same problem as Brandi. Drinking water makes me want to gag so I'm not getting as much as usual. :/ 

Interesting views on ultrasound measurements.. I'm thinking I'll leave the ticker for now and see what the next ultrasound at hopefully 12 weeks says. Or change it to my ovulation date lol I guess I'm due in February and that's all that matters Haha 

Brandi, are you leaning towards either gender or do you later have a feeling about it later in the pregnancy?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, my instinct has never been wrong. By that I mean I set up a Babies R Us registry, walk around the store scanning things, and am drawn to either pink or blue. This time, I was drawn to pink first, but also began scanning blue. I know 100% there's only one in there, so I'm leaning towards pink. I think I just scanned blue because I have a baby who is a boy lol.

That being said, Ramzi says girl and baby is on the opposite side that my son was on. BUT timing says baby should be a boy. My nausea hasn't hit me 100% yet. 

With my girls, I was vomiting more, pretty much daily, than I was nauseous and that hit me by 6 weeks and lasted to 11 weeks. With my boys, I was nauseous more than I vomited and that didn't hit me until 8 weeks and lasted to 19 weeks.

Given that I haven't really vomited yet (one time), and I'm approaching 8 weeks, and nausea is really only just NOW starting to kick in, I would lean towards a boy.

To summarize...timing and nausea/vomiting onset says Boy. Babies R us Scanning and Ramzi say girl.

I really don't have any idea lmao.


----------



## millyr75

lozzy21 said:


> Has any one else had to tell work really early? Iv had to due to possibly having to restrain and I'm hoping they let me stay where I am till 12 weeks.
> 
> On another note my Hcg went from 188 on Monday to 825 on Thursday.

With my first pregnancy I virtually had to tell my work straight away. I'm a nurse and at the time I was working in a Cardiac MRI department which required me to enter the MRI room with patients and connect them up to monitoring and IV infusions. As it's unclear what damage, if any, can be done during early pregnancy from the magnetic forces, I was no longer allowed to enter that room. Thankfully all went well with that pregnancy and I didn't need to do any back tracking or explaining about a loss because I wasn't so lucky with my 2 pregnancies that followed my first. I'm hoping that this current one sticks.

I went to see my OB yesterday as I was having some dull pain in my right lower abdomen which was radiating out to my right hip. I thought I must have ovulated from my right ovary and that was something to do with the pain but it turns out I ovulated from my right ovary.

I had an ultrasound which showed baby measuring 5+6, my calculations had me at 5+3 yesterday. I saw the heart rate waveform but didn't see anything on the screen. The HR was 95 and my OB said it was a little low, despite me having read in a few different places that a good HR for 6 weeks is 90-110bpm. My little one isn't even 6 weeks so I thought it's HR was ok. My OB started me on Aspirin and Progesterone just as a precaution as I had a MMC in February this year. She wants me back to see her again in 10 days where she will have me have another ultrasound to check on baby's progress. Here's hoping this one is a sticky one and the Aspirin and Progesterone are just what this little one needs to help give it the best chance in life.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks Brandi :thumbup:


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm stuck on this baby's gender too... with dd I knew from the very beginning she was a girl, never could look at boy stuff/boy names , only bought pink gender reveal stuff before we knew, and it was confirmed she was a she... my hcg levels were really high, horrible break out all over my face, awful nausea starting week 5, craving sweets and meat in first tri then any/all peppers after first tri, as long as my food had jalapenos, red/yellow/orange bell peppers, banana peppers, pickles, onions , vinegar on it I was good lol...
This time low hcg levels (with dd at 5 weeks my hcg was over 14,000, with this one at 5+6 they were only 8180) nausea just hit at 7+6, craving sweets, and red meat, and basically anything bad for me (McDonald's , ice cream, fries, cool ranch doritos ) so honestly I'm at a loss, the lower hcg makes me think boy, but the same cravings makes me think girl and my face is ridiculously broken out again... 
But we aren't finding out this time until birth, that's right team YELLOW!!!!!! :happydance: :woohoo:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's another thing that makes me lean girl...my levels at 24dpo were 18,238...average is 4186 lmao


----------



## Quantea

lozzy21 said:


> Has any one else had to tell work really early? Iv had to due to possibly having to restrain and I'm hoping they let me stay where I am till 12 weeks.
> 
> On another note my Hcg went from 188 on Monday to 825 on Thursday.

I think I'm gonna have to let them know too. I'm currently in between postings, but I will have to present myself to my new post some time next week and it's a high-stress job in a high-risk environment (emergency ward in high-traffic hospital). I feel terrible about showing up and basically letting them know I won't be able to work, but I don't think I could handle 8-10 hours of standing on my feet daily and rushing around for emergencies with this dreaded fatigue and constant nausea. I'm already losing too much weight and I wasn't overweight to begin with. There's also a minor flu outbreak going around that has me concerned as well... So on one hand, I'm worried about the reactions I'll get from my new co-workers, as it's easier to make a bad impression with people that have never with me before and won't know that I'm usually a very diligent worker. On the other hand though, little bean is what's important at the moment and I have to consider what's safer. 

I want a temporary desk job, lol.


----------



## BrittRashel

Pinkpassion, you have a lot more patience than I do. I can't wait to find out and I would drive myself nuts not knowing!! I don't trust my gut at all. I was convinced that DS was a girl. I wanted a boy but for some reason I just felt that it was a girl. I was shocked when the ultrasound tech said I was having a boy. This time I really don't feel one way or another. I want a girl and at times I think it could be because this pregnancy is so different but at the same time I know that every pregnancy is different and it might just feel different because it's been 7 years since I was last pregnant.

AFM, I was finally in the mood last night for the first time in like 3 weeks. :happydance: DH was so happy and it was AMAZING.... then the cramps started. Holy bejeezes, they were bad. Ugh, I can't even enjoy having an incredible O without worrying about hurting the baby. I told DH this morning that we might have to switch to me just doing fun stuff for him until I'm out of the first trimester. This is going to be a long 6 weeks.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

BrittRashel said:


> Pinkpassion, you have a lot more patience than I do. I can't wait to find out and I would drive myself nuts not knowing!! I don't trust my gut at all. I was convinced that DS was a girl. I wanted a boy but for some reason I just felt that it was a girl. I was shocked when the ultrasound tech said I was having a boy. This time I really don't feel one way or another. I want a girl and at times I think it could be because this pregnancy is so different but at the same time I know that every pregnancy is different and it might just feel different because it's been 7 years since I was last pregnant.
> 
> AFM, I was finally in the mood last night for the first time in like 3 weeks. :happydance: DH was so happy and it was AMAZING.... then the cramps started. Holy bejeezes, they were bad. Ugh, I can't even enjoy having an incredible O without worrying about hurting the baby. I told DH this morning that we might have to switch to me just doing fun stuff for him until I'm out of the first trimester. This is going to be a long 6 weeks.


I haven't been in the mood for weeks :haha: poor OH lol


----------



## writingislove

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> BrittRashel said:
> 
> 
> Pinkpassion, you have a lot more patience than I do. I can't wait to find out and I would drive myself nuts not knowing!! I don't trust my gut at all. I was convinced that DS was a girl. I wanted a boy but for some reason I just felt that it was a girl. I was shocked when the ultrasound tech said I was having a boy. This time I really don't feel one way or another. I want a girl and at times I think it could be because this pregnancy is so different but at the same time I know that every pregnancy is different and it might just feel different because it's been 7 years since I was last pregnant.
> 
> AFM, I was finally in the mood last night for the first time in like 3 weeks. :happydance: DH was so happy and it was AMAZING.... then the cramps started. Holy bejeezes, they were bad. Ugh, I can't even enjoy having an incredible O without worrying about hurting the baby. I told DH this morning that we might have to switch to me just doing fun stuff for him until I'm out of the first trimester. This is going to be a long 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> I haven't been in the mood for weeks :haha: poor OH lolClick to expand...

Last thing In the world I want anything to do with . DH is going crazy. Poor guy...


----------



## BrittRashel

Me either and he has been sulking. You can always tell when I'm not putting out. DH gets very grumpy.


----------



## pinkpassion

Lol, britt, we'll I wanted to be team yellow last time but was pressured into finding out.... I've already warned everyone that we will not be finding out even though mil thinks she's going to find out promising she'll keep it a secret, but she blabbed her mouth when we found out with dd it was dh and her with Me and we were having a gender reveal party and at the party she was telling people what I said during the ultrasound and "accidently" let it slip that I shouted "it's a girl!!!" Before the balloon pop... talk about pissing me off haha, so I reminded her of that and told her no one will be finding out and if they want to throw a fit, no one will be told of the elcs date and we will wait til the baby is born and then surprise everyone with a "he's/she's here!!" Text.. that shut them all up real quick lol... although now that I've said that to them I told dh I kind of want to do that lol, not tell a soul we are going in and just do it and surprise everyone!!!!

I've put myself on pelvic rest like i was on last time until second tri , but dh is enjoying the other fun things we can do, although let's be honest. I've not been in the mood AT ALL!!!!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

I was team yellow with my daughter and I'm staying team yellow this time too. 

As for sex, I'm gagging, not had any since Saturday and need to wait till next Tuesday/Wednesday.


----------



## pinkpassion

Lozzy, how was it when she was born?? Was it worth the wait?! I keep imagining it and just can't wait for the incredible moment when dh says "it's a______"!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I don't know how anyone waits to find out the gender on babys birthday! I'm only 5 weeks and its killing me to not know right now, haha!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I always say I'm going to wait, but I have no patience. I want to be prepared


----------



## pinkpassion

Lol, usually I am very impatient and need to prepare, and what not, but this is something that I've wanted to do for so long and now that I have my girl (which is what I absolutely wanted) I don't mind either way now, I'd love either!!!!!!!! And the way I see it is if we have another girl I've kept all the stuff from dd, if it's a boy I've been collecting little outfits here and there and will either use them or sell them at a garage sale or give them to someone in need!!!! As for the room the baby sleeps with me for the first couple months anyway so I'll have plenty of time to get the room ready!!!! :D


----------



## Disneymom1129

I'm with everyone on not being in the mood for :sex:. We had an opportunity to do it yesterday (DD was at my parent's) but I was absolutely not in the mood. I feel bad but the last thing I want to do is just put out and then not even enjoy it. Not that he would mind :rolleyes:.


I feel awful today. Like I want to eat everything in the house, but the thought of eating anything makes me queasy. I also feel super run down. It's nice to be "feeling" pregnant, but ick.


----------



## lozzy21

There were complications so that bit was overshadowed but getting to tell everyone was great


----------



## dustergrl

I agree, I'm also not in the mood!

Well ladies, the nausea is finally setting in a bit. Today has been the worst so far. I have also been spotting on and off this week. I went in on Tuesday, had an ultrasound where my OB showed me bip and heartbeat, and she measured my hCG. It was at 84,600 on Tuesday afternoon, and 119,937 this morning. My doc was not in today, but the Dr covering for her said that my numbers were high enough that she would not expect it to double. Opinions on that- or my numbers? I'm 7w+5d today using lmp.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Once hcg gets over a certain number, the doubling time slows down and can take up to 5-7 days to double. You numbers look excellent for 7w5d


----------



## writingislove

I've also read that starting at 6 weeks your doubling time starts slowing down. I'm with Brandi, your numbers look good!


----------



## daniyaaq

Hi ladies just popping in tovsay hi and nice to see everyone is good and bubs are growing. 

Asf, I have hyperemesis, can't keep anything down abs hsving IV every third day at hospital. Will be doing another scan on monday


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! 

I have my first scan scheduled for July 17th! It seems so far away!!! Im finding this pregnancy to be somewhat different from mine with DD. I get more and more nauseous as the day goes on whereas with DD I would only throw up first thing in the morning because my stomach was empty. Hoping it doesnt get much worse but preparing myself for the throwing up to begin soon.


----------



## ajarvis

rollachick said:


> So sick of these crazy hormonal mood swings!!! Tonyt at dinner my husbands back was sore (he has a slipped disk that plays up sometimes) so he wanted to sit on the couch wea its a bit comfier. I sat at the table and musta been looking grumpy as and hes like whats up with you im like your not sitting at the table. Like in such a grumpy voice. We have only just started using it since my dd has been eating so its still quite common for us to sit on the couch. So he comes over and sits at the table with me but for some reason that wasnt good enof for me and i start sulking bout other things that happened a few days ago. Thankfully he knew i has just being a spaz and didnt mean it so came and gave me a cuddle and said hel try and help more with DD seen he knows im getting super tired. So that made me happy again like nothing had happened.
> 
> Arrrr rant over. Feel like a idiot

Oh I'm there with ya. Mine is able to stay calm and laugh or be reassuring etc. too. Thank God :p Crazy person here!



oox_tasha_xoo said:


> BrittRashel said:
> 
> 
> Pinkpassion, you have a lot more patience than I do. I can't wait to find out and I would drive myself nuts not knowing!! I don't trust my gut at all. I was convinced that DS was a girl. I wanted a boy but for some reason I just felt that it was a girl. I was shocked when the ultrasound tech said I was having a boy. This time I really don't feel one way or another. I want a girl and at times I think it could be because this pregnancy is so different but at the same time I know that every pregnancy is different and it might just feel different because it's been 7 years since I was last pregnant.
> 
> AFM, I was finally in the mood last night for the first time in like 3 weeks. :happydance: DH was so happy and it was AMAZING.... then the cramps started. Holy bejeezes, they were bad. Ugh, I can't even enjoy having an incredible O without worrying about hurting the baby. I told DH this morning that we might have to switch to me just doing fun stuff for him until I'm out of the first trimester. This is going to be a long 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> I haven't been in the mood for weeks :haha: poor OH lolClick to expand...

I'm in the mood he's not. It's super annoying.



Mrs.stefka said:


> I don't know how anyone waits to find out the gender on babys birthday! I'm only 5 weeks and its killing me to not know right now, haha!

lol. There's no way I could wait unless no choice. I'm way too impatient :p



dustergrl said:


> I agree, I'm also not in the mood!
> 
> Well ladies, the nausea is finally setting in a bit. Today has been the worst so far. I have also been spotting on and off this week. I went in on Tuesday, had an ultrasound where my OB showed me bip and heartbeat, and she measured my hCG. It was at 84,600 on Tuesday afternoon, and 119,937 this morning. My doc was not in today, but the Dr covering for her said that my numbers were high enough that she would not expect it to double. Opinions on that- or my numbers? I'm 7w+5d today using lmp.

I agree with the other ladies. Numbers look great!! 

AFM I went to my kindergartner's graduation this morning then spent the afternoon at the beach. SO SO burnt even with applying sunscreen and it's so so hot. It's going to be an uncomfortable night I think.


----------



## dustergrl

Thanks, ladies! That calms me down a bit.

ajarvis, I burned last weekend. I learned the hard way that women burn more easily when they're pregnant- and from my own experience, take longer to heal. I found putting ice packs on the burn (with a cloth between skin and ice pack) to be very soothing. Take care of yourself and your family!


----------



## hannahjex

I keep telling myself I'll catch up with this thread properly soon but it's moving so fast I look at how many pages there are and give up before I start! My energy and motivation to do anything is zero. Anyways, hope everyone is doing okay. 

I am exhausted, permanently nauseous and very impatient for my first scan but my booking in appointment with the midwife isn't even until the 22nd July - I'll be 10+4 by then and I'm convinced my scan will be late since my booking appointment is 2 weeks later than normal. 

Also completely freaking out about the thought of pregnancy now that it's 'real' after a pretty horrific experience with it the first time around. I'm not the 'glowy' pregnant type, my body just doesn't know how to do it lol! xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had two dreams last night. The first is that I ran into the nurse who saved my son's life, and she told me she was scheduled to be at my c-section for this baby too. Then my dream skipped to my actual c-section and was scheduled January 29.

My second dream was that I peed on two sticks...one FRER and one digital and my lines were lighter and the digital only read 2-3 (I've already gotten a 3+), except it also had my picture. Of course, I woke up in a panic, but then I realized that in this dream, even the control line was faint.

I think I only had that dream because I know I won't get another ultrasound until July 29 and I'm worried about a MMC, since baby's heartbeat was low at my last ultrasound (104)

I wonder, though, if that first dream, is predictive of something.


----------



## dustergrl

BrandiCanucks said:


> I had two dreams last night. The first is that I ran into the nurse who saved my son's life, and she told me she was scheduled to be at my c-section for this baby too. Then my dream skipped to my actual c-section and was scheduled January 29.
> 
> My second dream was that I peed on two sticks...one FRER and one digital and my lines were lighter and the digital only read 2-3 (I've already gotten a 3+), except it also had my picture. Of course, I woke up in a panic, but then I realized that in this dream, even the control line was faint.
> 
> I think I only had that dream because I know I won't get another ultrasound until July 29 and I'm worried about a MMC, since baby's heartbeat was low at my last ultrasound (104)
> 
> I wonder, though, if that first dream, is predictive of something.

Wow, that would be crazy if that wound up to be your true delivery date! Will you be having another c-section?

I dreamt that one of DH's cousins was pregnant- it was strange because I rarely remember dreams, and was totally illogical because she only recently got into a relationship and is very career-oriented. I know stranger things have happened, but that wouldn't be something I expect out of her right now.

I think we figured out how we will tell DH's family. We go out with them for breakfast every Sunday. His grandma is a great-grandma 20 times already (big farming family lol), and we are going to play stupid, ask her how many times she has been a great grandma so far, and ask her (with DH's parents present) if she's ready for #21. DH's brother & his wife amd daughter live across the States from us (we are in WI, they are in NM), so we aren't sure how we will tell them yet- but they come home at the end of July for a wedding so might wait to tell them then.

I have joined the MS pity party- this morning has been bad! Sitting in bed, nibbling a pack of saltines...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's what I'm leaning towards. I want another natural birth, which I had with Babies 2 and 3 (Number 1 was vaginal with an epidural...horrible experience), but my last baby ended with an emergency c-section due to polyhydramnios and cord prolapse. My son was already gone when he was born and they managed to get him back. My midwives really messed up on care in that pregnancy, and the OB said I'd be a good candidate for VBAC, but at this point, I can't emotionally bring myself to have a VBAC. Being a single mom, too, although I know the risk of uterine rupture is small, so was the risk of cord prolapse and if something happened to me, that's 5 kids without a parent. Asher's birth was very traumatic emotionally, and while I'm terrified of the thought of laying on a table awake while someone cuts me open (I was asleep for my last c-section), I'm more terrified of something going wrong while attempting a VBAC and my kids being left without me.

I'm still going to discuss my options with the OB and see what she says but at this point, I'm leaning towards a repeat c-section.


----------



## ajarvis

dustergrl said:


> Thanks, ladies! That calms me down a bit.
> 
> ajarvis, I burned last weekend. I learned the hard way that women burn more easily when they're pregnant- and from my own experience, take longer to heal. I found putting ice packs on the burn (with a cloth between skin and ice pack) to be very soothing. Take care of yourself and your family!

Thanks! Yea it's pretty brutal. I have a 5K race to do today with the family! Thankfully will be out early this morning so before I can burn more.

Hard to sleep last night. So hot here. But it feels better this morning so hoping by tomorrow morning it will be more bearable.


----------



## BrittRashel

Well, I had a dream the other night that I had triplets. It was terrifying. :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Maybe they're hiding.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Another day being spent curled up with a blanket on the sofa and running to be sick. Hope this sickness passes soon it's really getting me down now, I miss my food lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

how likely is it that twins aren't detected at a 6 week ultrasound but are at a 9 week ultrasound?

I'm more than happy with 1 but I just keep having this nagging feeling it might be twins even though I've already had an u/s showing just 1


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's not impossible. More likely for that to happen with identicals than fraternals though


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh it would have to be identical. I only released 1 egg at ovulation (confirmed by ultrasound the day before O)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I was just googling about it and saw many reports that people only saw one sac at 6-8 weeks, and two or more at 12 weeks.

With my levels..now I'm scared.


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX you get whatever you can handle Brandi


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Maybe that's why baby was measuring ahead...maybe one was hiding...


----------



## FLArmyWife

sounds very likely. that is a lot of what i just read. they were measuring ahead/bigger than should be for a singleton and then a twin was found


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Cuz at my ultrasound, I was 5w5d by ovulation, and since I know exactly when I ovulated and inseminated (I use a donor), it didn't make sense to me that I was measuring 6w4d.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:thumbup: sounds very possible Brandi


----------



## BrandiCanucks

And I have to wait til July 29...lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh the agonizing wait!


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow brandi that would be crazy exciting! !!!! That's awesome !!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

UK Girls, when did you register with the midwife?


----------



## Becyboo__x

lozzy21 said:


> UK Girls, when did you register with the midwife?

After my doctors appointment I should be.. i usually do around 8 weeks ..


----------



## hannahjex

lozzy21 said:


> UK Girls, when did you register with the midwife?

I registered (as in informed them of my pregnancy) at 5 weeks, but I won't actually see them until I'll be 10+4 because they're all booked up. I think they usually aim to have your first 'booking in' appointment between 8-10 weeks xx


----------



## NikTik

Hi ladies can I join you? I got my bfp last Sunday which was my birthday and fathers day! Going by lmp I'm 5+1 but going by ovulation I'm 4+3. Just got back from a week away so will be ringing docs Monday morning to see when I need to book in to see the midwife. I'm sure with dd it was at 6 weeks but just seen a few other uk ladies say it's 8-10weeks. Going to pay privately for an early scan to put my mind at rest (and because I'm too excited and impatient lol) X


----------



## carry

Hi ladies im due my little valentine on feb 17th (i think) x


----------



## dustergrl

Wow! So many beans still showing up! Welcome!


----------



## mrswichman

Welcome new ladies and congrats :D HH9M :hugs:

Once again congrats on everyones scans :D

I haven't been feeling good, nausea has been lasting all day long >.< Boobs still sensitive and bathroom trips like crazy( actually started waking up once a night to go, I never do that) , and the bloating is driving me nuts...I do not want to have to buy more stretchy pants so soon >.<

I am anxious to get to the Doctor...why did I schedule it for so far out...lol. I mean I found out 12 days ago and it's not for 10 more days!! And even then I'll have to wait and see bout ultrasound. Grr.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Welcome to the new ladies :wave:


----------



## rollachick

Just been having a look at the first page and its crazy that no-one is due on the 6th. I guess once people have their 12 week scans it might get someone due then. 

Also is it a coincidence that the most popular day ppl are due is the 14th, valentines day? Or have people convienantly added or taken a day away so they can say they due then? :p


----------



## writingislove

rollachick said:


> Just been having a look at the first page and its crazy that no-one is due on the 6th. I guess once people have their 12 week scans it might get someone due then.
> 
> Also is it a coincidence that the most popular day ppl are due is the 14th, valentines day? Or have people convienantly added or taken a day away so they can say they due then? :p

The nurse who first recorded my LMP actually said the words "the 13th or the 14th," so I rolled with it for now and used the 14th (because who wouldn't, lol?). However, based on my O date it's more likely the 17th or the 18th. I'll find out soon enough. ;)


----------



## Mummy1506

Congrats & welcome to the new ladies! H&H 9 months. 

I've booked a private scan for 19th July so 3 weeks today can't wait to hopefully see a little baby in there &#127881;&#128151;&#128153;

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## daniyaaq

Hi all, so many new people


----------



## Mummy1506

I'm getting some dull period like cramps & light pink blood when I wipe! anyone else had this around week 7 not sure if to be worried or not.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No. Personally, I've only ever bled for my miscarriage. Not trying to scare you, but pink blood and cramping, I would take as a sign to go get checked out.

I didn't know what my due date was. I just knew it was between February 10 and February 14, so I went with February 14, and then got changed to February 8 at my ultrasound. Either way, it wouldn't happen that day cuz I'm planning a csection, and even if I do end up going the VBAC route, I've gone over with both of my donor babies.


----------



## pinkpassion

Mummy1506, I agree with brandi, best to go get checked out!!!! Fx'd all is well... my dr always says while spotting can be very common its definitely not normal {for pregnancy}!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Honestly if I was due the 13th or 15th I'd say the 14th too :haha:... when I was pregnant with my last mmc, my edd was December 26th, but I said it was December 25th ;)...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh...TMI Warning

I went to the bathroom this morning and when I wiped, I had a small streak of pink. That was about 20 minutes ago and I feel like my vajayjay still has a dull burn to it, but it didn't burn when I went.

I don't know if UTIs can burn after the fact, or only when you're actually going, and I don't want to sit in emerge all day just to find out either.


----------



## dustergrl

Mummy1506 said:


> I'm getting some dull period like cramps & light pink blood when I wipe! anyone else had this around week 7 not sure if to be worried or not.

I had a cross between that and old blood clots/discharge like ALL of week 7- I'm thinking it was my "period". I did get an US at 7+1 (second day of spotting), and continued to spot through 7+5. Yesterday was my first day of no spotting. My US showed a heartbeat and my betas continue to rise so everything seems to be going well! My OB did put me on pelvic rest (no insertion, orgasms, or swimming/baths) until I have had a week with no spotting.

I agree, get it checked out, but it also could be nothing. :)

ETA: I also had cramping and lower back ache- the cramps were about as bad as period cramps.


----------



## Mummy1506

Thanks both I've left a msg
With my mw so hopefully will hear back soon.


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats and welcome NikTik and Carry!!

Mummy1506 I wouldn't worry too much, but I'd still get checked out. I've had bleeding without miscarriage and miscarriage without bleeding so.... First tri is so tricky!

I was so sick last night I was eating crackers and drinking gingerale and trying to sleep. But with being sick and so sunburnt I can't lay on my back or my side really it was difficult. Hoping it doesn't come back today. But after our 5K race yesterday we have another full day - birthday party for my nephew. Going to be so tired lol. Thankfully no work until July 6!! Also not able to suck in my belly anymore. Not a bump, but it's working on it. I can still wear regular jeans, but I don't think for much longer!


----------



## writingislove

Lol I'm going out to buy some bigger clothes today. Most of it is due to bloat, but my pants just aren't comfortable anymore.


----------



## BabyNo1

I am already in maternity jeans .. I can't do any of my normal ones up lol.

X


----------



## ajarvis

writingislove said:


> Lol I'm going out to buy some bigger clothes today. Most of it is due to bloat, but my pants just aren't comfortable anymore.

Yep! Lots of bloat. Thankfully the bloat isn't every day anymore though :) I have lots of sundresses to wear too so I don't have to worry about putting on my jeans :p Work will be interesting, but since it's a new job I'm sure they won't be able to tell.


----------



## writingislove

I rarely wear skirts to work but since we're in a heat wave of 100+ temps, I'm thinking of buying a bunch of maxi skirts since they're flowy and stretchy...just hoping my already-suspicious boss doesn't wonder about my change in wardrobe.


----------



## ajarvis

You waiting til second tri to tell work? I'm hoping to wait until September or October. But that will be pushing it I think. I wanted to get out of probation preferably, but I get big fast in 2nd tri so not sure how that will work.


----------



## writingislove

Yeah I plan on waiting until September. My boss will be happy and supportive, I believe, but unfortunately she loves to gossip and I'm not ready for the whole office to know.


----------



## Mummy1506

Back from hospital have a UTI but can't get my antibiotics until tomorrow as no where is open. Hopefully that's all it is but they didn't scan or anything just felt my tummy. 

Just have to rest for a few days but BP was high too so said get into GP tomorrow to get checked over


----------



## writingislove

Hoping it's just a UTI, Mummy. I had a bad one right before my BFP and there was quite a bit of blood, so that could definitely be it.


----------



## ajarvis

Hope your antibiotics can clear it up. Can that cause the high BP too ?


----------



## Mummy1506

Thank you. Doc didn't seem too concerned so taking that as a good sign. 

Not sure on the bp front he didn't really say. Will check with gp tomorrow


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hope that's all it is, Mummy.

I'm starting a new job tomorrow. Will be 8 weeks and I get big very fast. I know that I'll be showing before my three months is up so I'm just hoping I can hide it under my uniform long enough to get out. I need to get to 600 hours lol. I'll probably ask for a uniform size a little bigger than what I need so I can hide it longer, and if they get suspicious, I'll tell them it's impossible because I had my tubes tied (not a lie...but I'll leave out the part where I reversed them), and then "Surprise, so it turns out, I am pregnant".

I didn't want to go back this soon, especially since it means I'm forking out $2000 a month for daycare for 4 kids (my entire paycheque and then some), but I needed to start early enough that I'm not showing so I have a better chance at building up hours to take my maternity leave again.

Other than that...stretchy yoga pants ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## Ethereal

Got a private scan booked tomorrow, as my symptoms went on Friday and haven't returned, been having cramps but I think its gas.

I think its all okay but I need to know. 4 weeks til my dating scan is far too long to worry.

Will let you all know!!


----------



## mitchnorm

FLArmyWife said:


> how likely is it that twins aren't detected at a 6 week ultrasound but are at a 9 week ultrasound?
> 
> I'm more than happy with 1 but I just keep having this nagging feeling it might be twins even though I've already had an u/s showing just 1

I'm worried about this too....nothing spotted on my scan last week but nagging doubts in my mind especially cos of my age....no real history of twins in my family



lozzy21 said:


> UK Girls, when did you register with the midwife?

I told my go surgery and they got the midwife to call in during the week...she has made a booking appt with me for 7th July when I will be 8w 1d by my dates



Mummy1506 said:


> Thanks both I've left a msg
> With my mw so hopefully will hear back soon.

Saw that it's a UTI hopefully x x x glad you got checked


Ethereal said:


> Got a private scan booked tomorrow, as my symptoms went on Friday and haven't returned, been having cramps but I think its gas.
> 
> I think its all okay but I need to know. 4 weeks til my dating scan is far too long to worry.
> 
> Will let you all know!!

Good luck I am sure everything will be fine....symptoms come and go x x. :thumbup:

Nothing to report here.....interacting with Facebook more to be honest. Tired...nauseous and hubby just gone out to get some with caramel...like millionaire shortbread or a Curly Whirly yum...or chocolate caramel Hob Nobs (UK ladies will know) so sweet tooth like last time:happydance:


----------



## Ethereal

Oh my goodness chocolate caramel hobnobs!!!! Mmmm xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Ethereal said:


> Oh my goodness chocolate caramel hobnobs!!!! Mmmm xx

I know....actually he's back and they didn't have....got millionaire shortbread instead....I feel sick:sick::blush:


----------



## Ethereal

Hehehe, I wish i wanted healthy things but I'm tucking into my second cherry Bakewell, after a dominos pizza and a bueno too...eek!! xx


----------



## anti

Ugh, you ladies eating all these yummy things! All I want is fruit and meat, when I'm able to eat anything. I'm not really nauseous, just got major food aversions at the moment. Feels weird coz I never had this with my daughter. In also insanely tired and emotional. At about 8:30pm my hubby asked me if I wanted apple pie and custard and I burst into tears saying that I was just too tired and wanted to go to bed. Poor chap! Anyway, on that note I'm off for a shower and to go to bed. I'll catch up with you all tomorrow.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I seem to want something until it's in front of me, and then I don't want it anymore


----------



## Ethereal

BrandiCanucks said:


> I seem to want something until it's in front of me, and then I don't want it anymore

This happens with a lot of things it took me hours to actually have the first bite of pizza lol


----------



## rollachick

BrandiCanucks said:


> Hope that's all it is, Mummy.
> 
> I'm starting a new job tomorrow. Will be 8 weeks and I get big very fast. I know that I'll be showing before my three months is up so I'm just hoping I can hide it under my uniform long enough to get out. I need to get to 600 hours lol. I'll probably ask for a uniform size a little bigger than what I need so I can hide it longer, and if they get suspicious, I'll tell them it's impossible because I had my tubes tied (not a lie...but I'll leave out the part where I reversed them), and then "Surprise, so it turns out, I am pregnant".
> 
> I didn't want to go back this soon, especially since it means I'm forking out $2000 a month for daycare for 4 kids (my entire paycheque and then some), but I needed to start early enough that I'm not showing so I have a better chance at building up hours to take my maternity leave again.
> 
> Other than that...stretchy yoga pants ALL THE WAY!!!

Just being nosey but how do you survive if your forking out that much for daycare? Whats the advantages of getting maternity leave where you are?
Here in new zealand you have to be working for atleast 6months to get 14weeks of paid maternity leave so its not reqlly worth it for me over here

I was so happy like 2 months ago that i could fit some pants that i hadnt since before i was pregnant last time, and i put them on yesterday and they were soooo tight, not happy, everything i wear i feel like people are gona be able to tell already, bye bye anything social for the next month


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here in Canada, you get 52 weeks of paid maternity leave, but have to bank 600 hours in the year prior to taking maternity leave.

The government here also gives families money when they have children. They call it the Child Tax Benefit and Universal Child Care Benefit. I also get $800 a month in child support, so for the next two months, I'll be forking out my entire paycheque and some child support, and living strictly off the Child Tax Benefit. I have to start building up my hours now to qualify for maternity leave, so sucks that I'm working to pay daycare for the next two months, but to get maternity benefits for a year makes it worth it. Once my older three go back to school in September, daycare costs will cut down to $800 a month, which will be full-time care for my 11 month old, and before school care and gas to get them there.


----------



## writingislove

Omg! In the U.S. we get 12 weeks of UNPAID maternity leave if we've worked full time for a year prior to taking it. I'm having to save all of my vacation time but I have a maximum I can save that equals just over a month, so I have to save up money to cover the rest of that time. *sob*


----------



## rollachick

Wow thats alot of paid leave!!! I can see why you do it. Its not that many hours really is it? It would b like 20 a week if my maths is right. Does the amount of maternity leave u get paid depend on how much you wer working tho?


----------



## rollachick

writingislove said:


> Omg! In the U.S. we get 12 weeks of UNPAID maternity leave if we've worked full time for a year prior to taking it. I'm having to save all of my vacation time but I have a maximum I can save that equals just over a month, so I have to save up money to cover the rest of that time. *sob*

Wow that sucks!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You have to work 600 consecutive hours, I believe. Like it can't be broken up...200, then a month off, then another 200, etc. Not 100% sure on that though, and each company has their own amounts that they'll pay you on mat leave, but legally, it has to be at least 55-60% of your paycheque, and you have to work full time hours.

I'll have to work for 4 months to be eligible.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Man I wish we had paid maternity leave. I work for a small business on the U.S. and my understanding is that my boss doesn't even have to keep my job for me bc we only have 7 employees. But we are hoping to save up enough money so that I can take a year off of work and stay home with the new baby and DD


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not meaning any offense by it but the US is SO far behind on the value of families and how babies need their parents for more than a few weeks. I feel blessed to live in a country that values it. There had been talk a few years ago of increasing paid mat leave to 2 years, but never heard anything come of it, at least not yet.


----------



## Cherr

BrittRashel said:


> Well, I had a dream the other night that I had triplets. It was terrifying. :haha:

Hah I have also had a triplet dream... it was horrifying haha


----------



## writingislove

BrandiCanucks said:


> Not meaning any offense by it but the US is SO far behind on the value of families and how babies need their parents for more than a few weeks. I feel blessed to live in a country that values it. There had been talk a few years ago of increasing paid mat leave to 2 years, but never heard anything come of it, at least not yet.

No offense taken. I 100% agree. It makes me really angry.


----------



## Disneymom1129

BrandiCanucks said:


> Not meaning any offense by it but the US is SO far behind on the value of families and how babies need their parents for more than a few weeks. I feel blessed to live in a country that values it. There had been talk a few years ago of increasing paid mat leave to 2 years, but never heard anything come of it, at least not yet.

I absolutely agree. It baffles me that the U.S. does not have a proper paid maternity leave for mothers. I will more than likely go on disability, and use up all my PTO, and even then I'll still be getting a fraction of my usual paycheck. It's sad :(


----------



## CAx3

I am a Canadian living in U.S. ... And I am also very baffled by the differences on paid family leave between the two countries. In my line of work, there is a clear annual busy season. So many of my US colleagues would plan due dates so they can have the busy season off. Talk about lack of productivity. Since the leave in Canada is one year, it doesn't matter and is much more predictable for the company's headcount. 

Interesting segment of John Oliver's last week tonight in paid family leave: https://youtu.be/zIhKAQX5izw


----------



## Jaxvipe

I think the majority of people/parents in the US agree that there needs to be a change ASAP. It's so ridiculous. And where I livethe daycare costs are astronomical! Infant care is atleast $275/week.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's crazy expensive here too. If you go for a daycare centre, you're looking at $1200 a month per kid. I'm lucky that I have a good friend that my kids have been going to for 7 years. She runs a home daycare and charges only $125 a week per kid for full time care, so technically, $2000 for July and August is cheap compared to anywhere else.


----------



## ajarvis

BrandiCanucks said:


> You have to work 600 consecutive hours, I believe. Like it can't be broken up...200, then a month off, then another 200, etc. Not 100% sure on that though, and each company has their own amounts that they'll pay you on mat leave, but legally, it has to be at least 55-60% of your paycheque, and you have to work full time hours.
> 
> I'll have to work for 4 months to be eligible.

You can actually get the hours in any way you'd like. Different jobs. Different times etc What's key is they take the last 6 weeks that you work and that is how they calculate the maximum you are allowed to get on leave - you can only get up to 55% of your income to whatever the max is for the year you go. Right now the maximum is $524 a week. I'm also going to have a very hard time getting past probation without my new job noticing. I start July 6th. Oy. Will just have to be a rockstar ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi everyone, just wanted to update... 
I started bleeding today and went to the er. They did an ultrasound and the baby is fine, heartbeat 155 bpm, but I have an sch ... I'll write more tomorrow , it's been a long stressful day! !!!
 



Attached Files:







babyII-2.png
File size: 147.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## thexfadingpat

ajarvis said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> You have to work 600 consecutive hours, I believe. Like it can't be broken up...200, then a month off, then another 200, etc. Not 100% sure on that though, and each company has their own amounts that they'll pay you on mat leave, but legally, it has to be at least 55-60% of your paycheque, and you have to work full time hours.
> 
> I'll have to work for 4 months to be eligible.
> 
> You can actually get the hours in any way you'd like. Different jobs. Different times etc What's key is they take the last 6 weeks that you work and that is how they calculate the maximum you are allowed to get on leave - you can only get up to 55% of your income to whatever the max is for the year you go. Right now the maximum is $524 a week. I'm also going to have a very hard time getting past probation without my new job noticing. I start July 6th. Oy. Will just have to be a rockstar ;)Click to expand...

How does that last 6 weeks thing work? If that'd what they use to calculate your maximum, is it more beneficial to you to work more or less hours during those weeks?
I've been at my job for over 2 years with decent hours, so I'll for sure be getting mat leave. I'm just completely new to this so a bit confused.


----------



## Linzalora

pinkpassion said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to update...
> I started bleeding today and went to the er. They did an ultrasound and the baby is fine, heartbeat 155 bpm, but I have an sch ... I'll write more tomorrow , it's been a long stressful day! !!!

I'm so happy to hear your little bean is happy and healthy! You rest easy now, and I look forward to hearing how it all went. I've been bleeding too and I go to the doctor in a couple of hours. Trying to stay optimistic and calm.


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Hi lovely mamas! Can I join too? I'm 8+5 with my second bub and due on February 4 :flower:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Jealous of all you ladies eating yummy things.... All iv had this morning is a glass of milk and it came straight back up :( so hard doing school runs when my sickness is getting worse


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Glad baby is okay, passion!

Welcome kayleigh!!



ajarvis said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> You have to work 600 consecutive hours, I believe. Like it can't be broken up...200, then a month off, then another 200, etc. Not 100% sure on that though, and each company has their own amounts that they'll pay you on mat leave, but legally, it has to be at least 55-60% of your paycheque, and you have to work full time hours.
> 
> I'll have to work for 4 months to be eligible.
> 
> You can actually get the hours in any way you'd like. Different jobs. Different times etc What's key is they take the last 6 weeks that you work and that is how they calculate the maximum you are allowed to get on leave - you can only get up to 55% of your income to whatever the max is for the year you go. Right now the maximum is $524 a week. I'm also going to have a very hard time getting past probation without my new job noticing. I start July 6th. Oy. Will just have to be a rockstar ;)Click to expand...

They've changed it. I've just come off maternity leave and you can now choose to base your payments off a certain number of weeks and can choose which cheques you base it off. The higher the unemployment rate in your area, the more cheques you get to choose to base it off. Of course, EVERYONE chooses their higher cheques, lol. I can't remember how many I got to choose from, but it was between 19 and 23, and I got $570 every two weeks before they took taxes, and they only took about $11 in taxes off each cheque. My gross benefits were $1180 a month.

It should be the same all across Canada. My friend did it that way when she had her baby in 2013, and that's how I did it for my baby born July 2014.


----------



## Harleyy

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Jealous of all you ladies eating yummy things.... All iv had this morning is a glass of milk and it came straight back up :( so hard doing school runs when my sickness is getting worse



Im with you on that. Roll on half term... 

Holding a 4 year old by the hand and puking into a bush isnt a good look. 

On that note, my lovely little boy overheard me and my OH talking about the baby in my tummy... 

My friend just gave birth to a 11lb baby boy, and I didnt want to steal her limelight, But my little darling told everyone that I had a baby in my belly now. :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

So, yeah, its on facebook ect. :dohh:

Booked a midwife app for the 13th. 

Got a nursery trip coming up on the 9th... its to a farm, and huge indoor play area. Soooo definitely going to play it too safe and not go in any barns or touch any animals.


----------



## SpudsMama

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Jealous of all you ladies eating yummy things.... All iv had this morning is a glass of milk and it came straight back up :( so hard doing school runs when my sickness is getting worse

Same! I barely got through the door after dropping LO off with the childminder this morning before throwing up :sick: Other than childcare runs I've been practically house bound for the last week because if I'm not feeling sick I'm far too dizzy to stand up.

I had my booking appt with my midwife today... had bloods taken (and as predicted I hit the deck a couple of minutes later :roll:) and my 12 week scan is set for 29th July! :)


----------



## dustergrl

pinkpassion said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to update...
> I started bleeding today and went to the er. They did an ultrasound and the baby is fine, heartbeat 155 bpm, but I have an sch ... I'll write more tomorrow , it's been a long stressful day! !!!

Glad baby is okay! Rest up and get rid of that thing! :)



kayleigh_jane said:


> Hi lovely mamas! Can I join too? I'm 8+5 with my second bub and due on February 4 :flower:

Welcome!


Ladies with nausea- have you tried sea bands/acupressure bands? My nausea is starting to take over and I bought a pair last night. Though they don't work miracles, they definitely do cycle me through my nausea faster and make it less intense.


----------



## Quantea

Lots of hugs, pinkpassion, get some rest and hang in there! If you feel like sharing, we'll be waiting for your news as soon as you feel better.

About the nausea, it's getting pretty bad for me too. I can hardly eat anything, everything is completely disgusting and I'm feeling weak and dizzy all the time so I spend most of my day in bed.... It has become so bad, that it won't even let me sleep (I feel so bad that I can't fall asleep, or I wake up at 5am with my stomach roiling). I'm not complaining, because this is our little miracle, but I am worried about showing up for my new job next week. I tried going out for a quick ATM run the day before yesterday and I almost passed out in front of the machine. :blush: I asked another gentleman to let me sit down at the nearby bench, and this annoying lady overheard and started announcing in a loud voice that I didn't look pregnant, that she would usually think I was doing it for attention :growlmad: and asking random strangers to give me their food. I was so embarrassed that I couldn't get out of there fast enough. Sooooo, if I almost pass out in a single ATM run, imagine what fun 8 hours of running around in a hospital ward will be....


I'm also getting jealous of the Canada girls too, lol. I have been working with very few stops for more than 7-8 years now, but because of the way maternity laws are written, I lose all my benefits every time I change a job post "type". I'm doing this at the moment, so bye-bye maternity benefits simply for changing posts (which was not my choice and I have no control over) :cry:. I would need to work for more than 8 months in my new job to get anything. Which is not humanly possible at this point, lol. I can still take some leave, but I won't be getting paid anything and I will have to pay my own social security and healthcare costs instead of my employer on top of not receiving any benefits, because I will be technically considered as semi-unemployed instead of on maternity leave. *sniff*


----------



## Becyboo__x

Think I've had a chemical or something .. 

Tested a few weeks ago with digi got 1-2 .. tested today with a digi again because I noticed my tests not being very good lines .. and it says not pregnant :cry: distraught :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

mitchnorm said:


> I'm worried about this too....nothing spotted on my scan last week but nagging doubts in my mind especially cos of my age....no real history of twins in my family

When I talked to my Dr about 'family history' he told me that it only matters if you or your mom is a twin... but I think there is more to it.
My FIL is a twin, My maternal grandmother miscarried twins. Both DH and I have 2 sets of natural twins and 1 set of natural triplets on (all on my mom's side for me and all on his dad's side) so we've always joked that we were 'cursed' to have multiples. Maybe that's why I have a hunch but we'll know soon enough. 




BrandiCanucks said:


> Here in Canada, you get 52 weeks of paid maternity leave, but have to bank 600 hours in the year prior to taking maternity leave.
> 
> The government here also gives families money when they have children. They call it the Child Tax Benefit and Universal Child Care Benefit. I also get $800 a month in child support, so for the next two months, I'll be forking out my entire paycheque and some child support, and living strictly off the Child Tax Benefit. I have to start building up my hours now to qualify for maternity leave, so sucks that I'm working to pay daycare for the next two months, but to get maternity benefits for a year makes it worth it. Once my older three go back to school in September, daycare costs will cut down to $800 a month, which will be full-time care for my 11 month old, and before school care and gas to get them there.

Wow.. if I didn't mind cold weather we'd be moving lol. but I need my sunshine/heat




Becyboo__x said:


> Think I've had a chemical or something ..
> 
> Tested a few weeks ago with digi got 1-2 .. tested today with a digi again because I noticed my tests not being very good lines .. and it says not pregnant :cry: distraught :(

:cry: I'd call the DR and see if they can do a blood draw


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Well I got prescribed phenergan for the sickness and it just knocked me out sound asleep for an hour and a half lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

tasha- I got the same script. It definitely makes you sleep but can be a life saver. you could try taking a half of one if you feel it might make you less sleepy


----------



## pinkpassion

I only take 1/4 of my phenergan tablets and even then I want to sleep for yhe next 12 hours :haha:


----------



## Quantea

FLArmyWife said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Think I've had a chemical or something ..
> 
> Tested a few weeks ago with digi got 1-2 .. tested today with a digi again because I noticed my tests not being very good lines .. and it says not pregnant :cry: distraught :(
> 
> :cry: I'd call the DR and see if they can do a blood drawClick to expand...

FLArmyWife is right Becyboo, would it be possible to get a hold of your doctor and see if they can do a blood test? Hugs!!!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm due to go in next Monday I know it's a week away but I don't know if to wait til then or not because nothing can be done if it's happened or not I guess I know I need to know I'm just unsure what to do


----------



## pinkpassion

Becyboo, I'd say go ahead and get checked so it can officially be recorded and they have record of your pregnancy! !!


----------



## dustergrl

Becyboo__x said:


> Think I've had a chemical or something ..
> 
> Tested a few weeks ago with digi got 1-2 .. tested today with a digi again because I noticed my tests not being very good lines .. and it says not pregnant :cry: distraught :(

So sorry! :( Go get checked out! *hugs*


----------



## ajarvis

thexfadingpat said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> You have to work 600 consecutive hours, I believe. Like it can't be broken up...200, then a month off, then another 200, etc. Not 100% sure on that though, and each company has their own amounts that they'll pay you on mat leave, but legally, it has to be at least 55-60% of your paycheque, and you have to work full time hours.
> 
> I'll have to work for 4 months to be eligible.
> 
> You can actually get the hours in any way you'd like. Different jobs. Different times etc What's key is they take the last 6 weeks that you work and that is how they calculate the maximum you are allowed to get on leave - you can only get up to 55% of your income to whatever the max is for the year you go. Right now the maximum is $524 a week. I'm also going to have a very hard time getting past probation without my new job noticing. I start July 6th. Oy. Will just have to be a rockstar ;)Click to expand...
> 
> How does that last 6 weeks thing work? If that'd what they use to calculate your maximum, is it more beneficial to you to work more or less hours during those weeks?
> I've been at my job for over 2 years with decent hours, so I'll for sure be getting mat leave. I'm just completely new to this so a bit confused.Click to expand...




BrandiCanucks said:


> Glad baby is okay, passion!
> 
> Welcome kayleigh!!
> 
> 
> 
> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> You have to work 600 consecutive hours, I believe. Like it can't be broken up...200, then a month off, then another 200, etc. Not 100% sure on that though, and each company has their own amounts that they'll pay you on mat leave, but legally, it has to be at least 55-60% of your paycheque, and you have to work full time hours.
> 
> I'll have to work for 4 months to be eligible.
> 
> You can actually get the hours in any way you'd like. Different jobs. Different times etc What's key is they take the last 6 weeks that you work and that is how they calculate the maximum you are allowed to get on leave - you can only get up to 55% of your income to whatever the max is for the year you go. Right now the maximum is $524 a week. I'm also going to have a very hard time getting past probation without my new job noticing. I start July 6th. Oy. Will just have to be a rockstar ;)Click to expand...
> 
> They've changed it. I've just come off maternity leave and you can now choose to base your payments off a certain number of weeks and can choose which cheques you base it off. The higher the unemployment rate in your area, the more cheques you get to choose to base it off. Of course, EVERYONE chooses their higher cheques, lol. I can't remember how many I got to choose from, but it was between 19 and 23, and I got $570 every two weeks before they took taxes, and they only took about $11 in taxes off each cheque. My gross benefits were $1180 a month.
> 
> It should be the same all across Canada. My friend did it that way when she had her baby in 2013, and that's how I did it for my baby born July 2014.Click to expand...

Interesting. I haven't heard that! I looked on the website and it actually doesn't say anymore how they calculate it. So that would be nice cause it always sucked that it was the last 6 weeks when you want to work the least lol. For my last two I worked extra to top out my benefits.



Becyboo__x said:


> Think I've had a chemical or something ..
> 
> Tested a few weeks ago with digi got 1-2 .. tested today with a digi again because I noticed my tests not being very good lines .. and it says not pregnant :cry: distraught :(

Hope you can get some good news from the doctor.


----------



## BrittRashel

writingislove said:


> Omg! In the U.S. we get 12 weeks of UNPAID maternity leave if we've worked full time for a year prior to taking it. I'm having to save all of my vacation time but I have a maximum I can save that equals just over a month, so I have to save up money to cover the rest of that time. *sob*

This depends on where you work. I get 8 weeks of maternity leave at 70% of my standard pay. Then I'm allowed to take 4 more weeks of maternity leave if I want to on top of that but it is unpaid.


----------



## BrittRashel

BrandiCanucks said:


> Not meaning any offense by it but the US is SO far behind on the value of families and how babies need their parents for more than a few weeks. I feel blessed to live in a country that values it. There had been talk a few years ago of increasing paid mat leave to 2 years, but never heard anything come of it, at least not yet.

Yes, but where would all of this money come from....??? That would require taxes to be raised and since so many people in this country mooch off the government and refuse to actually work in general, taxes are already high enough as is. Its ridiculous. It's to the point the elderly have difficulty getting their social security that they have paid into but people like my ex-husband, his fiancée and their 2 kids (7 and 3) are very easily getting food stamps and welfare yet neither of them have been employed in a year. Well, with the exception of the one job that she gets for a month about every 6 months so it looks like they are trying. He refuses to get a job because then he would have to pay me child support. Then on top of that they wont get married solely for the purpose of being able to file their taxes separately. That way she can claim the kids and get the tax credit on her tax refund whereas if they were married, the only way to get the refund is to file together and then I would get their tax refund because he is behind $7,000 in child support. But as it stands now I can only go after him and not her, so they wont get married. There are so many people in this country that do things like that and milk the system for everything so that those of us who work hard for what we have get screwed. If there were stricter welfare laws it might be possible but I dont foresee those changing. At least not anytime soon. 



oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Jealous of all you ladies eating yummy things.... All iv had this morning is a glass of milk and it came straight back up :( so hard doing school runs when my sickness is getting worse

Im having the problem that I only feel queasy if Im hungry so Im constantly snacking. Im not used to eating this much though so its making me feel really bogged down and really bloated. My clothes still all fit, thank goodness, but I just dont feel good. Not like sick I just feel not good. Theres no way to describe it. Im ready for the second trimester.


----------



## writingislove

BrittRashel said:


> writingislove said:
> 
> 
> Omg! In the U.S. we get 12 weeks of UNPAID maternity leave if we've worked full time for a year prior to taking it. I'm having to save all of my vacation time but I have a maximum I can save that equals just over a month, so I have to save up money to cover the rest of that time. *sob*
> 
> This depends on where you work. I get 8 weeks of maternity leave at 70% of my standard pay. Then I'm allowed to take 4 more weeks of maternity leave if I want to on top of that but it is unpaid.Click to expand...

This is true, but the federal law only stipulates that an employer with more than 50 employees offer at least 12 weeks unpaid for employees who have been with the company for a year. While some companies choose to offer some paid leave, most don't. I've never worked anywhere that has.


----------



## thexfadingpat

> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> Jealous of all you ladies eating yummy things.... All iv had this morning is a glass of milk and it came straight back up :( so hard doing school runs when my sickness is getting worse
> 
> Im having the problem that I only feel queasy if Im hungry so Im constantly snacking. Im not used to eating this much though so its making me feel really bogged down and really bloated. My clothes still all fit, thank goodness, but I just dont feel good. Not like sick I just feel not good. Theres no way to describe it. Im ready for the second trimester.Click to expand...

I've been feeling like you.
When I'm hungry I feel queasy/nauseous, so I try my best to eat often. But then eating this much makes me feel not good as well. Just in a different way.
It hasn't been bad at all yet for me, but I'm already tired of it.


----------



## lozzy21

I'm really glad I don't live in the U.S. In the UK you get 9 months of paid leave if you have worked for 26 weeks before your qualifying week (24 weeks) and you get 90% pay for 6 weeks and then it's around £125 a week for the rest. You can then take another 3 months unpaid. Your also guaranteed to return to the same job etc


----------



## BrittRashel

thexfadingpat said:


> I've been feeling like you.
> When I'm hungry I feel queasy/nauseous, so I try my best to eat often. But then eating this much makes me feel not good as well. Just in a different way.
> It hasn't been bad at all yet for me, but I'm already tired of it.

I know, I keep trying to remind myself how much worse it could be. I was so nauseous all the time with DS but it's hard to keep that in perspective. I just want to feel normal again.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

BrittRashel said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Not meaning any offense by it but the US is SO far behind on the value of families and how babies need their parents for more than a few weeks. I feel blessed to live in a country that values it. There had been talk a few years ago of increasing paid mat leave to 2 years, but never heard anything come of it, at least not yet.
> 
> Yes, but where would all of this money come from....??? That would require taxes to be raised and since so many people in this country mooch off the government and refuse to actually work in general, taxes are already high enough as is. Its ridiculous. It's to the point the elderly have difficulty getting their social security that they have paid into but people like my ex-husband, his fiancée and their 2 kids (7 and 3) are very easily getting food stamps and welfare yet neither of them have been employed in a year. Well, with the exception of the one job that she gets for a month about every 6 months so it looks like they are trying. He refuses to get a job because then he would have to pay me child support. Then on top of that they wont get married solely for the purpose of being able to file their taxes separately. That way she can claim the kids and get the tax credit on her tax refund whereas if they were married, the only way to get the refund is to file together and then I would get their tax refund because he is behind $7,000 in child support. But as it stands now I can only go after him and not her, so they wont get married. There are so many people in this country that do things like that and milk the system for everything so that those of us who work hard for what we have get screwed. If there were stricter welfare laws it might be possible but I dont foresee those changing. At least not anytime soon.Click to expand...

You have people like that no matter what country you live in though, but a few lazy a-holes shouldn't be the deciding factor in how long your child has at home to bond and be nurtured by you. (I live in the city with the highest mooching rate in all of Ontario). I lived in Ohio 11 years ago and there, at least, taxes are WAY WAY lower than in Canada. I honestly don't mind paying the extra taxes, because it means not having tens of thousands of dollars of debt from medical bills, and I get to stay home and raise my kids rather than having someone else "raise" them from a few weeks old. I had to go back to work when my 3rd child was 8 weeks old and it was the WORST. She's 4 now and out of all my kids, she's the one I am least bonded with, and I firmly believe it was because I was not around to be the one at home teaching her all her firsts. I'll take a couple percent higher taxes if it means spending extra time with my kids and getting to watch them grow up!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Oh man ladies, today has been by far the worst day for me this pregnancy. I'm soooooooo nauseous and noticing that as the day progresses It gets worse which is the complete opposite of what I had with DD. I really only threw up right away in the morning and then once I ate something I felt fine. But now, no matter if I eat or not I still feel horrible. Luckily I haven't thrown up yet but we will see what tonight and tomorrow brings lol. So crazy how different each pregnancy can be!


----------



## PriandRafa

Anyone happens to be in South Florida???
I have my first ultrasound tomorrow, which is scheduled to be done in a hospital, since my obgyn office does not have ultrasound machines in the office.
Because it is considered Outpatient, insurance only covers it after I meet my deductible, so for tomorrow, I would need to pay out of pocket.
Anyone in South Florida that knows a obgyn with an ultrasound machine? That way it will be 100% covered.......

Thanks!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Hey ladies! I had a scan done today!!! I need my Edd changed on the first page to Valentine's Day! 7w1d with a heart rate of 134bpm!


----------



## mrswichman

BrittRashel said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Not meaning any offense by it but the US is SO far behind on the value of families and how babies need their parents for more than a few weeks. I feel blessed to live in a country that values it. There had been talk a few years ago of increasing paid mat leave to 2 years, but never heard anything come of it, at least not yet.
> 
> Yes, but where would all of this money come from....??? That would require taxes to be raised and since so many people in this country mooch off the government and refuse to actually work in general, taxes are already high enough as is. Its ridiculous. It's to the point the elderly have difficulty getting their social security that they have paid into but people like my ex-husband, his fiancée and their 2 kids (7 and 3) are very easily getting food stamps and welfare yet neither of them have been employed in a year. Well, with the exception of the one job that she gets for a month about every 6 months so it looks like they are trying. He refuses to get a job because then he would have to pay me child support. Then on top of that they wont get married solely for the purpose of being able to file their taxes separately. That way she can claim the kids and get the tax credit on her tax refund whereas if they were married, the only way to get the refund is to file together and then I would get their tax refund because he is behind $7,000 in child support. But as it stands now I can only go after him and not her, so they wont get married. There are so many people in this country that do things like that and milk the system for everything so that those of us who work hard for what we have get screwed. If there were stricter welfare laws it might be possible but I dont foresee those changing. At least not anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> Jealous of all you ladies eating yummy things.... All iv had this morning is a glass of milk and it came straight back up :( so hard doing school runs when my sickness is getting worseClick to expand...
> 
> Im having the problem that I only feel queasy if Im hungry so Im constantly snacking. Im not used to eating this much though so its making me feel really bogged down and really bloated. My clothes still all fit, thank goodness, but I just dont feel good. Not like sick I just feel not good. Theres no way to describe it. Im ready for the second trimester.Click to expand...

I feel this way too...queazy till I eat then full on nausea hits. And apparently my emotions are running crazy.

Beccyboo I hope that you are okay..when I read your post I wanted to cry, I have been through that many times.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hi, everyone! 
Late to the game, but we are expecting surprise baby number 4 somewhere around the 26th!


----------



## dustergrl

AmaryllisRed said:


> Hi, everyone!
> Late to the game, but we are expecting surprise baby number 4 somewhere around the 26th!

Welcome!


----------



## kayleigh_jane

AmaryllisRed said:


> Hi, everyone!
> Late to the game, but we are expecting surprise baby number 4 somewhere around the 26th!

Congratulations!

Oh nausea... I can't win. I've been feeling awful for the past couple of weeks and woke up today feeling GREAT. Instead of enjoying it, I've been worrying the whole time that something is wrong. :dohh:

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1c632e.aspx


----------



## writingislove

kayleigh_jane said:


> AmaryllisRed said:
> 
> 
> Hi, everyone!
> Late to the game, but we are expecting surprise baby number 4 somewhere around the 26th!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Oh nausea... I can't win. I've been feeling awful for the past couple of weeks and woke up today feeling GREAT. Instead of enjoying it, I've been worrying the whole time that something is wrong. :dohh:
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1c632e.aspxClick to expand...

Happened to me on Saturday. Felt phenomenal all day. It was back a little yesterday and today it was awful. Try not to let one day worry you!


----------



## CAx3

DH and I went to my first appointment today! 

Got an ultrasound and saw baby's heart beating. I am really glad DH tag along for the appointment. 

Baby is measured exactly 8 week, which is same as LMP date.


----------



## whittnie117

Hi ladies, I was wondering if I could join you here? I am pregnant with my second and I am due February 28. I just "knew" I was pregnant and had to wait to test. I got my bfp June 19. My first scan is July 10 or 17th. I am so excited to be pregnant, but am trying to be cautious. I know it is still early. Anyway, I hope I am able to join you all!


----------



## kayleigh_jane

whittnie117 said:


> Hi ladies, I was wondering if I could join you here? I am pregnant with my second and I am due February 28. I just "knew" I was pregnant and had to wait to test. I got my bfp June 19. My first scan is July 10 or 17th. I am so excited to be pregnant, but am trying to be cautious. I know it is still early. Anyway, I hope I am able to join you all!

Welcome and congratulations! <3


----------



## rollachick

My midwife said she will try and find bubs heartbeat at my 10 week appointment. Whats the chances of her being able to, i know its still early. But its just if she shud b able to find it then my husband wants to come to hear it


----------



## Mummy1506

Back to gp today bp back to normal but still getting pinky blood he wasn't very reassuring & just sent for me more blood tests which the earliest appointment being Thursday & results can take up to 5 days to come back! 

So we've booked a private scan this afternoon really hoping for good news & see a little heart beat!


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Mummy1506 said:


> Back to gp today bp back to normal but still getting pinky blood he wasn't very reassuring & just sent for me more blood tests which the earliest appointment being Thursday & results can take up to 5 days to come back!
> 
> So we've booked a private scan this afternoon really hoping for good news & see a little heart beat!

Fingers crossed it all goes well for you lovely <3


----------



## pinkpassion

Keep us updated mummy1506!!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## BrittRashel

rollachick said:


> My midwife said she will try and find bubs heartbeat at my 10 week appointment. Whats the chances of her being able to, i know its still early. But its just if she shud b able to find it then my husband wants to come to hear it

You should definitely see a heartbeat on an ultrasound at that point. We saw ours at 7+4. If she is just using a Doppler, it really depends on the position of your uterus. Mine is tilted so it sits further back. My OB couldn't find DS's heartbeat on a Doppler until somewhere around 14 weeks.


----------



## BrittRashel

BrandiCanucks said:


> You have people like that no matter what country you live in though, but a few lazy a-holes shouldn't be the deciding factor in how long your child has at home to bond and be nurtured by you. (I live in the city with the highest mooching rate in all of Ontario). I lived in Ohio 11 years ago and there, at least, taxes are WAY WAY lower than in Canada. I honestly don't mind paying the extra taxes, because it means not having tens of thousands of dollars of debt from medical bills, and I get to stay home and raise my kids rather than having someone else "raise" them from a few weeks old. I had to go back to work when my 3rd child was 8 weeks old and it was the WORST. She's 4 now and out of all my kids, she's the one I am least bonded with, and I firmly believe it was because I was not around to be the one at home teaching her all her firsts. I'll take a couple percent higher taxes if it means spending extra time with my kids and getting to watch them grow up!

That's true. I'm the wrong person to ask on that kind of stuff though. While I wish I could get a little bit longer with the baby and I SAY that I would like to stay home, I stayed home for the first two years of Matt's life and I just don't think I'm cut out to be a SAHM. It takes A LOT of patience. While I love my son more than life itself, I am not the most patient person and while I miss him when I'm not with him, working and having time away makes me a better mom. We have a better relationship now because I'm not frustrated with him all the time and I can enjoy our time together. I'm sure that makes me sound bad but I'm just a realist and I know what I can and can't handle. I was raised by a single Dad from the time I was 6 months old until I was 7 so I'm sure not having a maternal figure until I was 7 is probably a contributing factor in that but that's a whole other story. So, the fact that I will only stay home with the baby for 3 months actually doesn't bother me all that much. I do wish it was more feasible for those that wish to do it though. Just because I'm not cut out for it doesn't mean that I agree that it shouldn't be an option for those that are cut out for it. And how you manage that many kids on your own, Brandi. Wow. You are like a superhero to me!! I have trouble with just my one. :haha:


----------



## Mummy1506

All ok nice little heartbeat! Measuring a little behind which is confusing as I know my ovulation time & def couldn't have conceived later but she said all looks fine & viable pregnancy so I'm happy with that. 

Couldn't explain the bleed but sometimes it just happens. 

So relieved!


----------



## NikTik

Yay mummy that's good that everything is okay. What did they say you are measuring? X


----------



## BrittRashel

That's great, mummy! Don't worry too much about measuring behind. I was measuring about 3 days behind at my last US but my OB isn't worried at all. Babies grow at different rates, just like kids. :)


----------



## Mummy1506

Thank you both, measuring 5wks 6days but she said not to worry too much about that as it may catch up or implantation took longer than normal. So hopeful for now :)


----------



## dustergrl

I had my 8 week appointment today! :) Looks like things are progressing the way they are supposed to! Scan is attached. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Mummy1506

dustergrl said:


> I had my 8 week appointment today! :) Looks like things are progressing the way they are supposed to! Scan is attached. :cloud9:

Congrats nice clear pic too.


----------



## NikTik

Congrats! Lovely pic X


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats dustergrl, looks so cute (actually looks like a little monkey on a keychain in there lol) (I hope that's not offensive to you) 
Lovely scan pic!!!!


----------



## dustergrl

pinkpassion said:


> Congrats dustergrl, looks so cute (actually looks like a little monkey on a keychain in there lol) (I hope that's not offensive to you)
> Lovely scan pic!!!!

Lol not offensive at all! I couldn't believe how clear it turned out!!!

I'm sure, in fact, that after birth it WILL be a little monkey ;)


----------



## BabyNo1

Yey to Mummy and dustergrl lovely to see scans and to know baby's are doing well x


----------



## goldstns

Hello all. I'm due February 19th. My bloods were good and my first apt u/s is July 10. I hope to hear a heart beat! I already have a baby girl that will be 2 jan 5th.


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome to the new ladies :) 

Congrats dustergrl and mummy1506!

Busy babysitting my nephews the last couple days. And niece lol. A glimpse of a life with 3. So much fun. Finally got laid last night :p and of course bright red bleeding followed. Oy. But it was gone within an hour and not even brown discharge or anything this morning. Called it into the midwives as that want to know about bleeding. But no one is concerned. Still want July 13 to hurry up and get here!


----------



## goldstns

I'm nervous because my only symptoms are crazy dreams and boobs hurt a bit. Anyone else have a lack in symptoms?


----------



## ajarvis

I feel like I don't have much, but I still get nauseous sometimes, and am super tired alot. Nipple pain has died down though. 

In good news for me though I called the booking line for dating U/S again and got a cancellation for July 2nd :) So much better than July 13th. Fingers crossed for a positive experience!


----------



## lozzy21

I'm tired, my boobs are fuller and my nipples hurt so bad and I'm just starting to feel nauseous


----------



## mrswichman

Ugh kind of annoyed. So was shopping with my aunt and I said " I really want speghettio's" She asked how long i have been craving them..and since my answer was since 1 pm this afternoon...its not a true craving....Mind you this is the one that tells me all my symptoms are in my head.

#EmotionsRunWild


----------



## BrittRashel

Yay for a closer ultrasound, Ajarvis!!! :happydance: Boo for bleeding though. I hope everything goes well.

Goldstns, I have had very few symptoms as well. Sore (and ginormous) boobs, fatigue and hormones are the only signs for me. I have had the crazy vivid dreams though so I guess that would be a symptom. 0 morning sickness whatsoever. It made me nervous for a while but had an US at 7+4 and saw a HB.

Dustergirl, cute little peanut!! 

mrswichman, is this your first pregnancy? I hated that with my first. People felt the need to tell me all the time that symptoms were in my head. The only thing I'm really enjoying so far about this pregnancy is when people are snotty like that, I get to say "Yeah, I've done this before. I think I know what is and is not a symptom."


----------



## ajarvis

Oh the unasked for un-needed comments never end. They start at pregnancy and go on through infancy, toddler hood, preschool, elementary etc. everyone has an opinion it seems :p

Thanks Britt! I think the bleeding was nothing. As it was so quick and immediate after sex, but sure is nice to get the reassurance sooner :D


----------



## mrswichman

No this is my second, my son will be 3 in October. I know she did this when I was pregnant with my first, didn't help she had just had her twins right before we found out we were pregnant. So she knew it all. :dohh:


----------



## pinkpassion

My appointment went well, baby is still doing well , the subchorionic hematoma is measuring about .9cm in length so bigger than the er thought Sunday but still not very big and my dr said it looks to be all clot... she said these rarely ever cause any complications so I should not worry too much unless I have a serious bleed... she said I may see brown blood or even this clot pass and but shouldn't see much otherwise..
She wants to check up on everything one more time in 2 weeks, so July 13th. I should be 10+6 so that will be exciting to see how big baby is then compared to today!!!
I don't know how I could get through the waiting without yall!!!! Thank you so much ladies for listening to me and talking to me!!!!


----------



## dustergrl

pinkpassion said:


> My appointment went well, baby is still doing well , the subchorionic hematoma is measuring about .9cm in length so bigger than the er thought Sunday but still not very big and my dr said it looks to be all clot... she said these rarely ever cause any complications so I should not worry too much unless I have a serious bleed... she said I may see brown blood or even this clot pass and but shouldn't see much otherwise..
> She wants to check up on everything one more time in 2 weeks, so July 13th. I should be 10+6 so that will be exciting to see how big baby is then compared to today!!!
> I don't know how I could get through the waiting without yall!!!! Thank you so much ladies for listening to me and talking to me!!!!

So glad to hear everything is going well, and that the sch isn't causing any problems with baby. :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Also .... I know this is very unlikely but I SWEAR at the scan there were two yolk sacs and the baby was "doubled " on the screen it's like she kept scanning and we'd see one baby and then immediately go onto another baby, I asked her about it and she said "I think your baby is just curled up but I'm not sure" she said she's known people to only see one baby in early ultrasounds and go back later to see two babies!!! I'm so confused lol, I thought for sure if there were two they'd both be obvious by now.. I hope there's nothing wrong with baby !!!


----------



## rollachick

BrittRashel said:


> rollachick said:
> 
> 
> My midwife said she will try and find bubs heartbeat at my 10 week appointment. Whats the chances of her being able to, i know its still early. But its just if she shud b able to find it then my husband wants to come to hear it
> 
> You should definitely see a heartbeat on an ultrasound at that point. We saw ours at 7+4. If she is just using a Doppler, it really depends on the position of your uterus. Mine is tilted so it sits further back. My OB couldn't find DS's heartbeat on a Doppler until somewhere around 14 weeks.Click to expand...

Itl just be with a doppler, i know with my last pregnancy she cudnt find it at 11+3 but it turned out i had a anterior placenta. So im hoping she will but dont wana get my hopes up.



BrittRashel said:


> That's true. I'm the wrong person to ask on that kind of stuff though. While I wish I could get a little bit longer with the baby and I SAY that I would like to stay home, I stayed home for the first two years of Matt's life and I just don't think I'm cut out to be a SAHM. It takes A LOT of patience. While I love my son more than life itself, I am not the most patient person and while I miss him when I'm not with him, working and having time away makes me a better mom. We have a better relationship now because I'm not frustrated with him all the time and I can enjoy our time together. I'm sure that makes me sound bad but I'm just a realist and I know what I can and can't handle. I was raised by a single Dad from the time I was 6 months old until I was 7 so I'm sure not having a maternal figure until I was 7 is probably a contributing factor in that but that's a whole other story. So, the fact that I will only stay home with the baby for 3 months actually doesn't bother me all that much. I do wish it was more feasible for those that wish to do it though. Just because I'm not cut out for it doesn't mean that I agree that it shouldn't be an option for those that are cut out for it. And how you manage that many kids on your own, Brandi. Wow. You are like a superhero to me!! I have trouble with just my one. :haha:

I get what you mean but getting sick of them even tho you love them so much. Im a SAHM but some days i just wish i was back at work coz i just have no patience at all with her! Like today!



goldstns said:


> I'm nervous because my only symptoms are crazy dreams and boobs hurt a bit. Anyone else have a lack in symptoms?

I had mild nausea for about 4 days but no other symptoms at all. Boobs are starting to get a little tender when miss 13 months feeds but just noticed shes finally getting her first tooth so its probly to do with that


----------



## BrandiCanucks

BrittRashel said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Not meaning any offense by it but the US is SO far behind on the value of families and how babies need their parents for more than a few weeks. I feel blessed to live in a country that values it. There had been talk a few years ago of increasing paid mat leave to 2 years, but never heard anything come of it, at least not yet.
> 
> Yes, but where would all of this money come from....??? That would require taxes to be raised and since so many people in this country mooch off the government and refuse to actually work in general, taxes are already high enough as is. Its ridiculous. It's to the point the elderly have difficulty getting their social security that they have paid into but people like my ex-husband, his fiancée and their 2 kids (7 and 3) are very easily getting food stamps and welfare yet neither of them have been employed in a year. Well, with the exception of the one job that she gets for a month about every 6 months so it looks like they are trying. He refuses to get a job because then he would have to pay me child support. Then on top of that they wont get married solely for the purpose of being able to file their taxes separately. That way she can claim the kids and get the tax credit on her tax refund whereas if they were married, the only way to get the refund is to file together and then I would get their tax refund because he is behind $7,000 in child support. But as it stands now I can only go after him and not her, so they wont get married. There are so many people in this country that do things like that and milk the system for everything so that those of us who work hard for what we have get screwed. If there were stricter welfare laws it might be possible but I dont foresee those changing. At least not anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> Jealous of all you ladies eating yummy things.... All iv had this morning is a glass of milk and it came straight back up :( so hard doing school runs when my sickness is getting worseClick to expand...
> 
> Im having the problem that I only feel queasy if Im hungry so Im constantly snacking. Im not used to eating this much though so its making me feel really bogged down and really bloated. My clothes still all fit, thank goodness, but I just dont feel good. Not like sick I just feel not good. Theres no way to describe it. Im ready for the second trimester.Click to expand...




BrittRashel said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> You have people like that no matter what country you live in though, but a few lazy a-holes shouldn't be the deciding factor in how long your child has at home to bond and be nurtured by you. (I live in the city with the highest mooching rate in all of Ontario). I lived in Ohio 11 years ago and there, at least, taxes are WAY WAY lower than in Canada. I honestly don't mind paying the extra taxes, because it means not having tens of thousands of dollars of debt from medical bills, and I get to stay home and raise my kids rather than having someone else "raise" them from a few weeks old. I had to go back to work when my 3rd child was 8 weeks old and it was the WORST. She's 4 now and out of all my kids, she's the one I am least bonded with, and I firmly believe it was because I was not around to be the one at home teaching her all her firsts. I'll take a couple percent higher taxes if it means spending extra time with my kids and getting to watch them grow up!
> 
> That's true. I'm the wrong person to ask on that kind of stuff though. While I wish I could get a little bit longer with the baby and I SAY that I would like to stay home, I stayed home for the first two years of Matt's life and I just don't think I'm cut out to be a SAHM. It takes A LOT of patience. While I love my son more than life itself, I am not the most patient person and while I miss him when I'm not with him, working and having time away makes me a better mom. We have a better relationship now because I'm not frustrated with him all the time and I can enjoy our time together. I'm sure that makes me sound bad but I'm just a realist and I know what I can and can't handle. I was raised by a single Dad from the time I was 6 months old until I was 7 so I'm sure not having a maternal figure until I was 7 is probably a contributing factor in that but that's a whole other story. So, the fact that I will only stay home with the baby for 3 months actually doesn't bother me all that much. I do wish it was more feasible for those that wish to do it though. Just because I'm not cut out for it doesn't mean that I agree that it shouldn't be an option for those that are cut out for it. And how you manage that many kids on your own, Brandi. Wow. You are like a superhero to me!! I have trouble with just my one. :haha:Click to expand...

I tend to go with the flow, and everything and everyone just falls into place and routine. Some days, I'm not sure how I make it through lol. I understand your perspective. I have a few friends who are the same...they want a small family, they can't wait to get back to work, they feel they are better parents when they work. It just all depends on our varying parenting styles. I LOVE staying home with my kids and I would have loved to stay home even longer, but in order to build up hours for mat leave again, and avoid welfare (which I REFUSE to raise my kids on), I had to go back. Thankfully, I was able to score a dayshift (rare right off the bat), so I'll be out of the home when the kids are at school, and getting home when they do, and I trust the person Asher will be with. My kids have been going to her for 7 years now, and her youngest daughter is only a few weeks older than Asher so he'll have a playmate. 2 hours down, only 598 to go haha.



pinkpassion said:


> Also .... I know this is very unlikely but I SWEAR at the scan there were two yolk sacs and the baby was "doubled " on the screen it's like she kept scanning and we'd see one baby and then immediately go onto another baby, I asked her about it and she said "I think your baby is just curled up but I'm not sure" she said she's known people to only see one baby in early ultrasounds and go back later to see two babies!!! I'm so confused lol, I thought for sure if there were two they'd both be obvious by now.. I hope there's nothing wrong with baby !!!

I've been looking into that a lot lately and I've seen a lot of women post about how they saw only one sac or baby at 5-8 weeks, and two at 12 weeks.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

If anyone plans to stay Team Yellow, I'll add your stork.


----------



## kayleigh_jane

BrandiCanucks said:


> If anyone plans to stay Team Yellow, I'll add your stork.

We will be team yellow! &#128155;


----------



## rollachick

BrandiCanucks said:


> If anyone plans to stay Team Yellow, I'll add your stork.

I want to be yellow but hubby wants to find out and i will prob be dying to know by the time we get to 20 weeks


----------



## dustergrl

BrandiCanucks said:


> If anyone plans to stay Team Yellow, I'll add your stork.

We will be team yellow as well :)


----------



## anti

I'll be staying team yellow. &#128515;


----------



## twinmummy06

Team yellow for me please Brandi :)


----------



## Ethereal

Hey Brandi can you move my date to the 8th? :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hi 

Can I be removed please not confirmed but I'm pretty sure I've had a CP no blood but today's tests still all negative since my positives 

H&H 9 months everyone


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm team yellow!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## writingislove

Becyboo__x said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I be removed please not confirmed but I'm pretty sure I've had a CP no blood but today's tests still all negative since my positives
> 
> H&H 9 months everyone

So, so sorry Becyboo. :sad1:


----------



## NikTik

So sorry Becyboo xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Front page updated to here


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Very sorry for your loss, Becy. I won't remove you, because you were here, you're still a Mom to a beautiful angel. I've put an Angel beside your name.

Hope to see you back in First Trimester soon! Please come in and say hi when you do!


----------



## BrittRashel

I am so sorry, becy!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Becy, I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## BrittRashel

Ugh, Google is not my friend. I've been doing more research (because I'm glutton for punishment) and came across several studies about the genetic effects of advanced paternal age. 

So far I have learned that our child is for sure at a greater risk of developing autism, a slightly higher risk of having downs and that if we have a daughter, she may be at risk of being a carrier of a chromosomal abnormality on her X gene and that if she is a carrier, the mutation will be passed on to any sons she has and will either end up in miscarriage or some type of birth defect/disability. The only positive thing I found is that it is a linear progression from 40+ and since DH had just turned 44 when we conceived, we may be okay. Maybe too much knowledge isn't a good thing.


----------



## anti

Britt please try not to worry about it. My OH was 37 when we had our first and he was 41 when we conceived this time. I'm not worrying about it. There's so many risks no matter what age anyone is. Xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Honestly, the risks for those are, in actuality, very low. Autism (I have a daughter with autism, worked in a school for children with Autism, and study autism), is caused by genetic and chromosomal factors, and more and more often, they are beginning to find the deletions and mutations that cause it. It doesn't really have to do with advanced parental age. For the other occurrences, like I said, rare to happen, so try not to worry.

My ex and I had no risk factors for a child with special needs. We were 20 and 25 when we conceived, and still ended up with a child with a neurometabolic disease and autism. Our other son is perfectly healthy. It can happen at any age, but rare to happen at any age, and from experience, having a child with special needs has been an uplifting and humbling experience for me, personally.

Try not to worry too much. Your chances of having a perfectly healthy baby are MUCH MUCH higher.


----------



## Linzalora

I just miscarried. Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hi ladies! Just wanted to pop in to say hello. I haven't been able to get my BnB fix as much as I would like lately, but hopefully back to full time baby obsessing soon :)


----------



## Mummy1506

Linzalora said:


> I just miscarried. Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies.

I'm so sorry Linzalora hope you're taking good care of yourself. 

Thinking of you x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm sorry for your loss, Linza


----------



## writingislove

Linzalora said:


> I just miscarried. Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies.

I'm so sorry. :( My thoughts are with you.


----------



## BrittRashel

Oh no. I am so sorry, Linzalora!! You are in my prayers.


----------



## dustergrl

Linzalora said:


> I just miscarried. Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies.

My heart is breaking for you, Linzalora. I'm so very sorry.

Becy, also sorry for you. Did you get bloods to verify?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Happy Canada Day to the Canadian Mommies here!

My 11 month old is miserable today. He's working on his first tooth. He was awake every hour and a half last night, has a low grade temp right now and you can see there a tooth wants to pop through.

We should be at the Park for the festivities right now, but my kids have to go to their dad soon, and then come home 3 hours later, so we're gonna go when they get home.


----------



## thexfadingpat

I'm so sorry Becy and Linzalora. :(


Just stopping in quickly to say Happy Canada Day to the fellow Canadians!


----------



## Quantea

I am terribly sorry for your losses, Becyboo and Linzalorra! I understand this is a very upsetting event, so I will simply wish you a sticky bean soon and for everything to work out in the best way possible!


AFM, I am very upset and worried at the moment. My bloodwork came back and my progesterone levels are extremely low, at 3 point something. My doctor started me on oral progesterone 100mg 3 times a day, but google says pregnancies with progesterone levels below 5 are non-viable in 99.8% of cases. I don't have any cramps/spotting, but I'm still kinda devastated. I'm worried that something may have happened already without me noticing.... It doesn't help that my nausea hasn't been as bad during the last 2 days. Next U/S check-up is next Monday, and I don't know what I'm going to do till then.

Also, the blood test results showed that I probably have the beta thalassemia trait. I'll be doing the genetic testing to verify this tomorrow, and it will take another 2-3 days for the results (so probably on Monday as well). That's another thing on my mind, which combined with the progesterone levels have sent me in a right funk. Part of me hopes it's just the pregnancy emotional ups and downs, but frankly I'm just in tears and don't feel like doing anything. I know other people have worse problems and on an intellectual level I feel selfish and self-centered, but I can't help but feel worried and upset. I only want for things to work out, I don't mind if they give me injections or anything else, I'll do anything just so long as things manage to work out in the end... :cry:


----------



## writingislove

Hugs, Quantea. I hope everything turns out ok. :hugs:


----------



## dustergrl

fx for you, Quantea. Please keep us updated. *hugs*


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

So sorry becy and Linza x


----------



## Mummy1506

Hey all, 

I just posted this is 1st tri as didn't want to block up this thread with it. If you have any experiences please let me know. Thanks

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...an-yesterday-more-bleeding-today-newpost.html


----------



## writingislove

Mummy, I really hope whatever is going on is nothing serious. <3

A bit TMI, but is anyone else experiencing an increase in CM the farther along you get?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I sure am, writing. I keep running to the bathroom hoping it's not blood.


----------



## BrittRashel

I don't have any words of wisdom, Mummy. But lots of :hugs: and hopefully the bleeding eases up soon.

My CM has been crazy, writing. And (TMI maybe) really thick. I actually googled it to make sure this was normal. 7 years between pregnancies has me feeling like a first timer all over again. It has been so much that I thought I was bleeding and kept going to the bathroom to check.


----------



## Mummy1506

Well I think I maybe miscarrying bleeding had ramped up tonight with some clots! 

I'm so confused that the scan lady said I was NOT miscarrying yesterday now this with cramps & backache just doesn't feel good now &#128542;.


----------



## mrswichman

I'm sorry Beccy and Linza.

Mommy I hope everything is okay, maybe go to ER and get checked??? 

AFM: Not crazy amount of CM, but my nips are still so verrrrry sensitive, and already leaking a bit clear fluid(tmi) but I didn't do that when I was pregnant with my son till about 15 weeks.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Can you go back, Mummy? Tell them it's gotten worse?


----------



## dustergrl

Mummy, I hope everything turns out okay. *hugs*

AFM I am not having a lot of CM yet but it is a little more than usual. I find that when I get hot I have more- but that was before I was pregnant, too. The nausea has been coming and going but today was realllllly bad. I have been wakin up in the middle of the night STARVING though! I have been trying to just brush it off but it has gotten too intense to ignore. So last night I had a slice of whole grain banana bread with butter. :)


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Thinking of you, Mummy! <3


----------



## MrsB82

Team yellow!


----------



## daniyaaq

So sorry for all ladies with losses...

Just popping in to say hi, and I'm team yellow too.


----------



## kayleigh_jane

About to go in for my 8-9 week ultrasound and I'm SO nervous all of a sudden! :( x


----------



## rollachick

kayleigh_jane said:


> About to go in for my 8-9 week ultrasound and I'm SO nervous all of a sudden! :( x

Howd it go kayleigh waz it measuring about right?


----------



## kayleigh_jane

rollachick said:


> kayleigh_jane said:
> 
> 
> About to go in for my 8-9 week ultrasound and I'm SO nervous all of a sudden! :( x
> 
> Howd it go kayleigh waz it measuring about right?Click to expand...

Hey lovely, went pretty well :) measuring right on 9 weeks and had a strong HR of 175bpm. Could see little legs sticking up, was so cute!

They did find a ~2cm subchronic hematoma.. Said not to worry too much about it but I can't help it! But I guess bubs measuring on track is a good sign. Thank you for asking rollachick <3

Here's my little bug
https://i61.tinypic.com/33msw8k.jpg


----------



## NikTik

Aww great pic kayleigh X


----------



## FLArmyWife

kayleigh_jane said:


> rollachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayleigh_jane said:
> 
> 
> About to go in for my 8-9 week ultrasound and I'm SO nervous all of a sudden! :( x
> 
> Howd it go kayleigh waz it measuring about right?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey lovely, went pretty well :) measuring right on 9 weeks and had a strong HR of 175bpm. Could see little legs sticking up, was so cute!
> 
> They did find a ~2cm subchronic hematoma.. Said not to worry too much about it but I can't help it! But I guess bubs measuring on track is a good sign. Thank you for asking rollachick <3
> 
> Here's my little bug
> https://i61.tinypic.com/33msw8k.jpgClick to expand...

What a great picture!


----------



## dustergrl

kayleigh_jane said:


> rollachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayleigh_jane said:
> 
> 
> About to go in for my 8-9 week ultrasound and I'm SO nervous all of a sudden! :( x
> 
> Howd it go kayleigh waz it measuring about right?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey lovely, went pretty well :) measuring right on 9 weeks and had a strong HR of 175bpm. Could see little legs sticking up, was so cute!
> 
> They did find a ~2cm subchronic hematoma.. Said not to worry too much about it but I can't help it! But I guess bubs measuring on track is a good sign. Thank you for asking rollachick <3
> 
> Here's my little bug
> https://i61.tinypic.com/33msw8k.jpgClick to expand...

Great image! Glad to hear things are on track for you!


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow beautiful image kayleigh!!!! I'm 9/9+1 today so it's exciting to see what our little one looks like !!! Glad all was well. I also have a sch!!!


----------



## kayleigh_jane

pinkpassion said:


> Wow beautiful image kayleigh!!!! I'm 9/9+1 today so it's exciting to see what our little one looks like !!! Glad all was well. I also have a sch!!!

It's amazing how much they look like a baby at this stage! I thought it would still just be a 'blob' !!

I hope you're not having any issues with your sch. I'm totally asymptomatic but freaking out a bit! xx


----------



## pinkpassion

kayleigh_jane said:


> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Wow beautiful image kayleigh!!!! I'm 9/9+1 today so it's exciting to see what our little one looks like !!! Glad all was well. I also have a sch!!!
> 
> It's amazing how much they look like a baby at this stage! I thought it would still just be a 'blob' !!
> 
> I hope you're not having any issues with your sch. I'm totally asymptomatic but freaking out a bit! xxClick to expand...

Isn't it amazing!!! A little baby already!!!!!!!!! :)
I had a bleed on Sunday which is when they found it but nothing since , mines about 1 cm, it really worries me too!!!


ETA: were you put on pelvic rest or any restrictions???


----------



## Jaxvipe

Great pic Kayleigh!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Kayleigh what a great picture!


----------



## Ethereal

Kayleigh that's a beautiful picture!


----------



## BrittRashel

dustergrl said:


> Mummy, I hope everything turns out okay. *hugs*
> 
> AFM I am not having a lot of CM yet but it is a little more than usual. I find that when I get hot I have more- but that was before I was pregnant, too. The nausea has been coming and going but today was realllllly bad. I have been wakin up in the middle of the night STARVING though! I have been trying to just brush it off but it has gotten too intense to ignore. So last night I had a slice of whole grain banana bread with butter. :)

I am hungry all the time now. I had two bowls of cereal this morning and then had to have a handful of cashews an hour before lunch because I was too hungry to wait.


----------



## BrittRashel

What a sweet picture, Kayleigh!! It is crazy that they are starting to look like babies already. :cloud9:


----------



## hopeful0404

so i went in for my first ultrasound appointment today, they said i am measuring at 6 weeks, no heartbeat found just yet but my doctor says everything looks great and to come back next week

ashley ultrasound


----------



## Becyboo__x

BrandiCanucks said:


> Very sorry for your loss, Becy. I won't remove you, because you were here, you're still a Mom to a beautiful angel. I've put an Angel beside your name.
> 
> Hope to see you back in First Trimester soon! Please come in and say hi when you do!

Thank you means a lot
Me too fingers crossed 



dustergrl said:


> Becy, also sorry for you. Did you get bloods to verify?

I'm going tomorrow only day they could get me in I'm assuming I'll have to wait as well for them to come back my levels would have gone right down by now so they wouldn't be able to tell me if I had a CP but I can only think it was from getting several positive tests and 2 digis confirming on different days then all turning negative few weeks later .



Thank you to everyone as well that responded :hugs:


----------



## rollachick

kayleigh_jane said:


> rollachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayleigh_jane said:
> 
> 
> About to go in for my 8-9 week ultrasound and I'm SO nervous all of a sudden! :( x
> 
> Howd it go kayleigh waz it measuring about right?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey lovely, went pretty well :) measuring right on 9 weeks and had a strong HR of 175bpm. Could see little legs sticking up, was so cute!
> 
> They did find a ~2cm subchronic hematoma.. Said not to worry too much about it but I can't help it! But I guess bubs measuring on track is a good sign. Thank you for asking rollachick <3
> 
> Here's my little bug
> https://i61.tinypic.com/33msw8k.jpgClick to expand...


Such a cool pic, its awesome when they start actually looking like little babies :) cant wait for my scan in 3 weeks :)


----------



## SilasLove

Hey Ladies, can I tentatively join you? Got my bfp yesterday, and then on digital this morning. By LMP I am dye Feb 28 but I know it will change because on my cd21 blood draw my progesterone was only .7 .... 

Anyway, I am getting a late start but I recognize a few of you :wave:


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi silas!!!!! Congrats and welcome, are you getting progesterone rechecked?


----------



## SilasLove

I won't get in to the Dr until July 22 so I am hoping I don't have any progesterone issues now.


----------



## Ethereal

Anyone else avoiding their OH? Seriously hate spending time with him now. All his annoying little habits are emphasized tenfold with these hormones!!


----------



## ajarvis

Not a good u/s for me. Just a gestational sac and it's measuring small. With the bleeding from the other night and symptoms going away I'm not optimistic. They're bringing me in again on the 16th for a follow up ultrasound. Guess all I can do now is wait and see :(


----------



## mrswichman

Ajarvis :hugs: 

My OH isn't under my skin yet...it will come the further along I get.


----------



## dustergrl

SilasLove said:


> Hey Ladies, can I tentatively join you? Got my bfp yesterday, and then on digital this morning. By LMP I am dye Feb 28 but I know it will change because on my cd21 blood draw my progesterone was only .7 ....
> 
> Anyway, I am getting a late start but I recognize a few of you :wave:

Welcome! :)



Ethereal said:


> Anyone else avoiding their OH? Seriously hate spending time with him now. All his annoying little habits are emphasized tenfold with these hormones!!

I am loving spending time with OH, but his slacking on washing dishes is driving me CRAZY! I can smell the sink from halfway across the kitchen...



ajarvis said:


> Not a good u/s for me. Just a gestational sac and it's measuring small. With the bleeding from the other night and symptoms going away I'm not optimistic. They're bringing me in again on the 16th for a follow up ultrasound. Guess all I can do now is wait and see :(

So sorry, ajarvis. *hugs* Hoping for the best for you!


----------



## kayleigh_jane

ajarvis said:


> Not a good u/s for me. Just a gestational sac and it's measuring small. With the bleeding from the other night and symptoms going away I'm not optimistic. They're bringing me in again on the 16th for a follow up ultrasound. Guess all I can do now is wait and see :(

I have everything crossed for you <3


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY!!!! Glad to see you here, Silas!!

Hopefully just a slow starter for you, jarvis!!! Hope you get good news at the next ultrasound


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks Ladies :)


----------



## writingislove

Aww shoot, ajarvis, I'm sad to hear that. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Hi ladies! Just checking in, wanted to see how every one is! 
I'm so so sorry for ladies with losses &#128532; my heart breaks for you!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I'll need to quit my day job to be able to keep up with this thread &#128514; there's 100 pages I haven't had time to read lol


----------



## whittnie117

So sorry to the ladies with losses. Keeping you in my thoughts. 

Aja- sorry to hear. I hope you just implanted late and everything turns out well.

Afm- I'm not irritated with OH yet. I am very needy though. I want to be around him and cling to him all the time. Ill probably get annoyed he is away playing basketball with his friends a few times a week once I'm further along. I am, however, getting annoyed at my son during breastfeeding. I'm thinking about weaning because I get so irritated and it isn't fair to him. Besides my nipples hurt during nursing. My symptoms are kind of all over the place. Nauseas, tender belly, tender/sore breasts, frequent urination, versions to food, some craving, super bloated, low back pain, my sciatica has flared, and super vivid dreams. These dreams are crazy. My first pregnancy I dreamt about sex, sex, and babies (weird), this time I am dreaming about murderers and killings. Seriously wth, am I carrying a sociopath or something? Just so weird, lol. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## jessthemess

I've been lurking a lot! This thread moves quick :)

My due date is updated to Feb 4th, so just one day forward!


----------



## Mummy1506

ajarvis said:


> Thanks Ladies :)

Ajarvis, sorry to hear your US wasn't more positive, fingers crossed for better news on your next one. :hugs:


----------



## Mummy1506

I'm off to epu today for an assessment, not holding out too much hope although our private scan on Tuesday we saw baby with heartbeat & they said all looks good in bleeding heavier now for the last few days. 

Hopefully get some answers today.


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Mummy1506 said:


> I'm off to epu today for an assessment, not holding out too much hope although our private scan on Tuesday we saw baby with heartbeat & they said all looks good in bleeding heavier now for the last few days.
> 
> Hopefully get some answers today.

I hope it all goes well and you get some positive news. Thinking of you! x


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy1506 said:


> I'm off to epu today for an assessment, not holding out too much hope although our private scan on Tuesday we saw baby with heartbeat & they said all looks good in bleeding heavier now for the last few days.
> 
> Hopefully get some answers today.

Hope it goes well my dear


----------



## daniyaaq

Afm I'm still lurking hyperemesis is a b*** excuse the language, all I do is sleep and vomit. Due to travel soon, not sure how I will handle that oh and all I dream about is food food food, then I can't eat any


----------



## pinkpassion

Ajarvis, I'm so so sorry... I'm really hoping for good news at your next scan !!!!

Mummy, fx'd for you ,please update when you can!!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

SilasLove said:


> Hey Ladies, can I tentatively join you? Got my bfp yesterday, and then on digital this morning. By LMP I am dye Feb 28 but I know it will change because on my cd21 blood draw my progesterone was only .7 ....
> 
> Anyway, I am getting a late start but I recognize a few of you :wave:

Yayyy silas congrats!!



ajarvis said:


> Not a good u/s for me. Just a gestational sac and it's measuring small. With the bleeding from the other night and symptoms going away I'm not optimistic. They're bringing me in again on the 16th for a follow up ultrasound. Guess all I can do now is wait and see :(

Fingers crossed all turns out ok Hun x


Mummy1506 said:


> I'm off to epu today for an assessment, not holding out too much hope although our private scan on Tuesday we saw baby with heartbeat & they said all looks good in bleeding heavier now for the last few days.
> 
> Hopefully get some answers today.

Fingers are crossed for you hun x


daniyaaq said:


> Afm I'm still lurking hyperemesis is a b*** excuse the language, all I do is sleep and vomit. Due to travel soon, not sure how I will handle that oh and all I dream about is food food food, then I can't eat any

I'm the same... Except the dreams I dream naughty things :rofl: I get more action in my dreams then awake lol


----------



## ksquared726

Yay, Silas! So happy you're here!

I dream about murderers and killings too. No naughty dreams so far. I wonder if there's an old wife's tale about predicting gender based on what you dream about?

So sorry to the ladies with losses and to those with bleeds that are worrisome. :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

With dd I had naughty dreams all the time with tons of orgasms in my sleep which caused lots of cramping lol.... this time I've not had any... I'm dreaming of weird random things lol (like making a cake for my ex boyfriends wedding... wth?!)


----------



## dustergrl

Fingers crossed for all the ladies who are going through a rough patch. *hugs*

I anticipate that this thread will see less activity this weekend. I hope all of you have a wonderful weekend! :)


----------



## Nola0841

Praying for all the ladies going through their hard times. Sorry I've been absent. Morning sickness is kicking my butt.


----------



## Quantea

I'm really sorry the U/S wasn't so good ajarvis... Is it possible that it was just a late implantation? We'll be looking forward to more news if you feel like sharing. :hugs:

Mummy, I hope everything works out alright in your check-up!!!

AFM, an update on the low progesterone levels.... I cannot believe I am actually here writing this, but the lab made a MISTAKE. A freaking mistake!!! Apparently, an error was made somewhere and they didn't measure progesterone, but 17-hydroxyprogesterone, which is a completely different thing! It's a metabolite used to check for congenital adrenal hyperplasia in newborns and it doesn't rise in pregnancy! 

It was a MISTAKE!!!! :happydance:

I actually found that out after asking to review the paperwork. I missed the different name at first, but noticed it as I was morosely gazing at the result paper in tears.... Imagine my surprise! I'm guessing a secretary somewhere ticked on the wrong test name, as they're so similar. I guess I could be a little more upset about it, but I'm actually so relieved that I can't find it in me to care.

Naturally, we rushed out to get a new test and it turns our my actual progesterone level was 42 (after having started the oral progesterone for about 18 hours). Cue the huge sigh of relief!

We still need to do the genetic testing for thalassaemia though. We just forked over 120 euros just for me. If it comes out positive, then we'll have to fork over another 120 euros for hubby. I keep my fingers crossed this one turns out a mistake as well, but I'm not too hopeful. On one hand, my blood tests are really high for me to be an anemia carrier, and if it verifies then it would place me in the rare zero point something percent of all carrier cases that doctors actually write case report papers about. On the other hand, this sort of blood test is really accurate. So, we're at a wait and see point at this time.


In other news, and since you mentioned dreams, boy am I getting some strange dreams over here! My sleeping hours are like cable TV. The day before yesterday I was dreaming that I had to repeat the last year of high school for some reason. Cue vast amounts of teen comedy plot twists, like joining the popular kids, friend fallouts, trying to navigate a teacher that had it out for me, genial headmistress that was getting me out of trouble, being late for class, fighting with my sister about who gets to wear our favorite scarf, forgetting to do an assignment but acing pop quizzes... We are talking disturbing amount of detail here and really vivid to boot.

And yesterday, I was dreaming that everyone could fly but there were also these huge monsters that would sometimes try to catch you... but not in a scary way because they were slow and stupid and so everyone treated it like a game flying in circles around them. And then I was in my grandma's house with other people and I would brag about my flying skills (I was totally the best flier around, outsmarting the big stupid monsters like a pro), and then a tree started growing up on the side of the house and its branches created a new floor on top of the house with these new awesome rooms in them, and we were arguing trying to call dibs on the best room... But it turned out there was also a treasure hidden in its rooms and then we were trying to keep the treasure a secret. But a cousin of mine was also trying to swipe it from under our noses, hah. And lots of other strange things happening too.

I mean seriously, my subconscious is like a wacky script writer on a high. And i get to enjoy my mind's wild creations every night, lol.


----------



## writingislove

Quantea, what a relief!!! :happydance:


----------



## Quantea

I know right? It's the first time I've been so happy and relieved over a mistake, hehe!


----------



## Mummy1506

Well I'm still non the wiser! No one was available to scan today &#128542;. Cervix closed hcg yesterday around 7600 ish I think. had more done today & back Sunday to check the levels. 

Scan booked for Tuesday but guess will have a better idea when bloods come back Sunday.


----------



## SilasLove

My first appointment isn't until July 22. I am hoping everything is okay in there, but as most of us I'll worry until I know for sure. I don't have many symptoms (none really) but I think I may only be 4 wks at the most.


----------



## Quantea

Mummy1506 said:


> Well I'm still non the wiser! No one was available to scan today &#128542;. Cervix closed hcg yesterday around 7600 ish I think. had more done today & back Sunday to check the levels.
> 
> Scan booked for Tuesday but guess will have a better idea when bloods come back Sunday.

Oh, that sucks mummy! Is the closed cervix a good sign? Or any chances they'll be able to do a scan on Sunday since you're going back anyway?


----------



## Mummy1506

Quantea said:


> Mummy1506 said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm still non the wiser! No one was available to scan today &#128542;. Cervix closed hcg yesterday around 7600 ish I think. had more done today & back Sunday to check the levels.
> 
> Scan booked for Tuesday but guess will have a better idea when bloods come back Sunday.
> 
> Oh, that sucks mummy! Is the closed cervix a good sign? Or any chances they'll be able to do a scan on Sunday since you're going back anyway?Click to expand...

I'm really not sure if the cervix is a good sign or not? No said Tuesday is the earliest than can fit me in so cruel having to wait so long not knowing if I have mc or not.


----------



## Quantea

Yeah, that really is cruel... Fingers crossed for a good blood test result on Sunday then!

(although to be honest, I would totally annoy everyone by calling to ask on Saturday too :angelnot:)


----------



## NikTik

Mummy, could you not ask for a scan on Sunday anyway? They may have a cancellation or something? Tell them it's stressing you out and having to wait isn't fair! X


----------



## hannahjex

Just popping in to say hi. To the ladies who've had losses, I'm so sorry. :(

And so sorry you're still waiting for an answer Mummy, how rubbish :(

As for me, I am still tired, nauseous and very impatiently waiting for my first appointment on July 22nd xx


----------



## SilasLove

hannahjex said:


> Just popping in to say hi. To the ladies who've had losses, I'm so sorry. :(
> 
> And so sorry you're still waiting for an answer Mummy, how rubbish :(
> 
> As for me, I am still tired, nauseous and very impatiently waiting for my first appointment on July 22nd xx

My first appt is on the 22nd too! When did you get your bfp??


----------



## Mummy1506

I've been up most the night! Passed a big clot, looking at my levels from 4 weeks it's only Risen by 40% so I've now answered my own question. 

If you can take me off the due date list as I'm going to go offline for a while to get my head together & look after my family. 

I wish you all happy & healthy 9 months. 

:dust:


----------



## daniyaaq

Mummy1506 said:


> I've been up most the night! Passed a big clot, looking at my levels from 4 weeks it's only Risen by 40% so I've now answered my own question.
> 
> If you can take me off the due date list as I'm going to go offline for a while to get my head together & look after my family.
> 
> I wish you all happy & healthy 9 months.
> 
> :dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NikTik

So sorry mummy :hugs:


----------



## Feanorous

Hi Everyone

I have been reading the thread every day but haven't had much time to reply, sorry!

So so sorry for the losses, its so incredibly sad and unfair :(

AFM, I'm 7 weeks today. Got our private scan next Saturday at 8 weeks. Fingers crossed everything is ok. After a MMC at 9 wks, I know all too well that you just never know. 

I really have been feeling totally fine otherwise. It's so hot here right now, I hate it! lol

xxx


----------



## dustergrl

So sorry, Mummy. *hugs*


----------



## Quantea

Oh, I am so so sorry mummy :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

Sorry mummy :hugs:


----------



## millyr75

Mummy1506 said:


> I've been up most the night! Passed a big clot, looking at my levels from 4 weeks it's only Risen by 40% so I've now answered my own question.
> 
> If you can take me off the due date list as I'm going to go offline for a while to get my head together & look after my family.
> 
> I wish you all happy & healthy 9 months.
> 
> :dust:


Big hugs Mummy. My heart breaks for you. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## writingislove

I know you're probably not reading this Mummy, but you are in my thoughts and my heart breaks for you. :hugs:


----------



## whittnie117

So sorry for your loss mummy. :hug: I hope you get your rainbow baby soon. 

Afm- anyone having your body turn sore really easily? We went walking around the fair yesterday and came home and I was so so sore. Today I feel like a diesel truck hit me. Nausea is still there. So are the sore breasts. I decided I'm weaning my son off of nighttime feedings. I can't stand it anymore, but I'll continue to nurse during the morning and day. I feel so bad like I am being a bad mom, but at the same time he is hurting me at night due to his acrobatics handwriting and turning. I don't know why he does it at night and I don't know how to get him to stop. Anyway, I just feel that is the right answer for me. 

My first appointment is in 6 days. It seems so far away. By second appointment is on July 17. I have no idea if they are doing the first ultrasound this Friday or on the 17. I hope it's on the 10th. I am not a patient person. Just want to make sure there is a viable little bean in there.


----------



## writingislove

Whittnie, I get the soreness easily too! Booo!


----------



## NennaKay

Haven't been on in a while. Work, family, being tired, landscaping, and chasing a toddler has been keeping me super busy. My little girl turns two in 4 days!! So I've been planning her party too. 

So exciting to see all the scan pictures. I have my dating scan at 8w1d on July 9th!

So very sorry to hear about the losses ladies.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

So sorry mummy


----------



## daniyaaq

Yeah I get sore easily too, I even get sore from sleeping. 
Ever since ms hit I have been off meat, but boy do I Crabbe hotdogs, I don't get it at all.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So sorry for your loss, Mummy.

I won't be around for a few days, ladies. My User CP is being taken up by a Netflix ad that is completely hiding my scroll bar so I can't scroll to post. I'm on my phone at the moment, which is a PITA. I'll update the front page once this stupid ad disappears.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So sorry for your loss, Mummy.

I won't be around for a few days, ladies. My User CP is being taken up by a Netflix ad that is completely hiding my scroll bar so I can't scroll to post. I'm on my phone at the moment, which is a PITA. I'll update the front page once this stupid ad disappears.


----------



## thexfadingpat

BrandiCanucks said:


> So sorry for your loss, Mummy.
> 
> I won't be around for a few days, ladies. My User CP is being taken up by a Netflix ad that is completely hiding my scroll bar so I can't scroll to post. I'm on my phone at the moment, which is a PITA. I'll update the front page once this stupid ad disappears.

I'm getting that too. I can't do anything on here from my laptop, I've got to use my phone as well.


I haven't been getting sore, but boy do I get tired easily. FI and I tried to go out camping this weekend (we got stormed out so just came home) and I am exhausted. We went on an 8km hike this morning and I thought I was going to die.


----------



## BrittRashel

Mummy, I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Ajarvis, hopefully you're just earlier than you thought and they see something at the next one. 

All of these losses are making me so sad. It's all of our worst nightmare right now. I know that around 10-15% of pregnancies end in miscarriage so some of us were bound to have losses it's just still so sad. :(


----------



## hannahjex

I'm so sorry Mummy :( xx



SilasLove said:


> My first appt is on the 22nd too! When did you get your bfp??

I got my BFP on the 7th of June; I'm 8 weeks today. I'm in the UK and your first appointment with the midwife is supposed to be between 8 and 10 weeks, most people get theirs at 8 weeks but I'll be 10+ at mine, and won't get the date for my 12 week ultrasound until at least a couple weeks after that. I'm so impatient!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Must be a Canadian thing then. I thought something was wrong with my computer til I saw it on my phone too. I can move the whole screen on my phone though, but it's not always reliable at posting. Can't wait til the ad is gone


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Must be a Canadian thing then. I thought something was wrong with my computer til I saw it on my phone too. I can move the whole screen on my phone though, but it's not always reliable at posting. Can't wait til the ad is gone


----------



## SpudsMama

You may be surprised Hannah... with my daughter I didn't have my booking appointment until 11 weeks but they still booked my scan for the following week so all was on schedule :) 

I finally had my private scan yesterday at 8+1! Abdominal thankfully, I'd been terrified of an internal. All is well with our Sprinkle and we even saw bub having a little wiggle :cloud9:

Here's my blob pic :haha:


----------



## Quantea

Awesome bub photo, SpudsMama!


----------



## dustergrl

SpudsMama said:


> You may be surprised Hannah... with my daughter I didn't have my booking appointment until 11 weeks but they still booked my scan for the following week so all was on schedule :)
> 
> I finally had my private scan yesterday at 8+1! Abdominal thankfully, I'd been terrified of an internal. All is well with our Sprinkle and we even saw bub having a little wiggle :cloud9:
> 
> Here's my blob pic :haha:
> 
> View attachment 880783

Looking good!

AFM I went to the emergency room last night after waking up with a bleed that completely soaked me. Diagnosed with a SCH (no mention of how big), baby measures right on track (exactly where I thought- 8+6), heartbeat 166, hCG levels rising appropriately. I'm back on pelvic rest; yesterday was my first day off. :( I'm craving a swim, but sadly that isn't allowed.

Of course yesterday was the day we told my family, so something like this was bound to happen... *sigh*

Moving forward cautiously but I have heard this is common so I'm trying not to worry too much. Still, a very scary experience.


----------



## pinkpassion

Dustergirl, I know what you're going through .. going through the same thing with am sch and a bleed last week.. I can't help but worry even though my dr keeps reassuring me!!!!


----------



## NikTik

Lovely pic spudsmama!

Hugs dustergrl, hope your okay x

Afm, got my booking in appointment Tuesday with the midwife. Hoping we might hear the heartbeat. It can't come quick enough! If all is okay, I'm hoping to book a private scan for the end of the week or for the following week, 12 weeks is just too long to wait to see bubs! 

Has anyone else had trouble sleeping? I don't usually have any problems but just can't seem to settle, and I keep waking up through the night. It's so frustrating!

Hope everyone else is okay x


----------



## writingislove

I wake up a lot in the night too. It's usually because I need to pee or I can't get comfortable.


----------



## Mondie

Haven't been around for ages, morning sickness is fully in control! Congratulations on the lovely scans and so sorry for those with losses.

I'm so bloated, I look about 4 months pregnant already! I also found the heartbeat on my doppler which is good for 9 weeks.

I'm also sleeping badly, I wake up needing a wee about 3am and can't get back to sleep. So anything as I'm so tired.


----------



## whittnie117

I don't really have trouble going to sleep initially, but I do have trouble staying asleep. I'm just so tired all the time. I'm even taking two hours naps during the day when my son goes down for his nap. That's usually my study time. During the night I have to pee at least twice or three times and then have a bit of trouble getting back to sleep.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Dustergrl- a friend on mine had sch with all 4 of her pregnancies. Fx'd everything goes well for you! I know it's so hard not to stress. :hugs:


----------



## rollachick

whittnie117 said:


> I don't really have trouble going to sleep initially, but I do have trouble staying asleep. I'm just so tired all the time. I'm even taking two hours naps during the day when my son goes down for his nap. That's usually my study time. During the night I have to pee at least twice or three times and then have a bit of trouble getting back to sleep.


I so wish i cud nap during the day, soooo tired all the time. My girl is deciding she doesnt want naps anymore. She will cry in her bed for half a hour if i leave her, so over it. 
Getting nothing done around the house cause shes just being a little punk atm, makes it worse with pregnancy hormones that i get sick of her really quickly


----------



## whittnie117

rollachick said:


> I so wish i cud nap during the day, soooo tired all the time. My girl is deciding she doesnt want naps anymore. She will cry in her bed for half a hour if i leave her, so over it.
> Getting nothing done around the house cause shes just being a little punk atm, makes it worse with pregnancy hormones that i get sick of her really quickly

I am getting irritated at my son easy too. I hate it. I feel so bad about it. I'm getting really irritated at my in laws. They don't know I'm pregnant yet, but it's like they know exactly what buttons to push right now.


----------



## dustergrl

Thank you ladies for all your support. It means so much to know there are so many well wishes being sent my way. :hugs: to all of you!

DH and I couldn't believe how much Bip grew from last week to this week. Since we are measuring right on schedule, I am due right around Super Bowl Sunday! I am a Packers fan (only team of any sport I really care about), and of course they are currently the number one pick to win the Super Bowl. I plan on that being a very eventful weekend...


----------



## lozzy21

NikTik said:


> Lovely pic spudsmama!
> 
> Hugs dustergrl, hope your okay x
> 
> Afm, got my booking in appointment Tuesday with the midwife. Hoping we might hear the heartbeat. It can't come quick enough! If all is okay, I'm hoping to book a private scan for the end of the week or for the following week, 12 weeks is just too long to wait to see bubs!
> 
> Has anyone else had trouble sleeping? I don't usually have any problems but just can't seem to settle, and I keep waking up through the night. It's so frustrating!
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay x

They won't even try to listen with a Doppler in the UK until 16 weeks because it can be so hit and miss before then.


----------



## became

Hey ladies :) could I join? I'm due 20th February 2016! It's my second baby. :yellow: X


----------



## rollachick

whittnie117 said:


> rollachick said:
> 
> 
> I so wish i cud nap during the day, soooo tired all the time. My girl is deciding she doesnt want naps anymore. She will cry in her bed for half a hour if i leave her, so over it.
> Getting nothing done around the house cause shes just being a little punk atm, makes it worse with pregnancy hormones that i get sick of her really quickly
> 
> I am getting irritated at my son easy too. I hate it. I feel so bad about it. I'm getting really irritated at my in laws. They don't know I'm pregnant yet, but it's like they know exactly what buttons to push right now.Click to expand...

Yea it does make u feel real bad ae :( 

She actually cheered me up today tho. I was having a little sook on the couch coz i was tired and she wudnt sleep. She was sitting on me facing me then just leans forward and gives me a kiss. It was the cutest thing ever. Shes only been kissing like a week so it was adadorable of her to know that it was a nice thing to do :)


----------



## BrittRashel

Lots of hugs and prayers, dustergirl. I'm glad baby is doing good though!

I forgot how emotionally draining the first trimester is. I think I blocked that out from last time. I'm so moody and irritable. DH is so mad at me over it too. He's already sick of me being pregnant. I understand his frustration but it's not like I'm intentionally being a bitch. I can't seem to control it. He's currently not speaking to me which is actually making things worse for my emotions. :cry: I just want to be through with the first trimester.


----------



## Jules8

So sorry to those who experienced losses or having a hard time.:hugs:

The first trimester is so hard and feels like it is dragging on for foreverrrrrr. I know when it's over it will feel like it went fast, but right now it doesn't seem like it. I have my first ultrasound on Wednesday, I am so nervous that it has felt like I have waited a month and in reality it has only been a week. lol


----------



## Feanorous

became said:


> Hey ladies :) could I join? I'm due 20th February 2016! It's my second baby. :yellow: X

Yay, finally a due date buddy!! :(
Welcome! I am also due my second baby on 20th Feb. 

What will your age gap be? Ours will be 3 years 4 months.

x


----------



## Jaxvipe

Ladies, I'm soooooo tired!! All I want to do is fall asleep at my desk. I cannot keep my eyes open! I forgot how exhausting the 1st tri is. 

Hope everyone is doing well! We have our first ultrasound on the 17th!


----------



## became

Feanorous said:


> became said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies :) could I join? I'm due 20th February 2016! It's my second baby. :yellow: X
> 
> Yay, finally a due date buddy!! :(
> Welcome! I am also due my second baby on 20th Feb.
> 
> What will your age gap be? Ours will be 3 years 4 months.
> 
> xClick to expand...

Yay! :) thank you. Well, my daughter turned 3 in May, so not far off the same as your age gap! X


----------



## writingislove

Jaxvipe said:


> Ladies, I'm soooooo tired!! All I want to do is fall asleep at my desk. I cannot keep my eyes open! I forgot how exhausting the 1st tri is.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! We have our first ultrasound on the 17th!

Even if I manage to have enough energy to get through the day, which is rare, I have the hardest time concentrating and staying focused. My brain has turned to oatmeal.


----------



## Nola0841

So true. Work has been a struggle to say the least. I feel so horrible, I wonder if there's a way I can take short term disability or something similar for a few weeks?


----------



## Jaxvipe

writingislove said:


> Jaxvipe said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I'm soooooo tired!! All I want to do is fall asleep at my desk. I cannot keep my eyes open! I forgot how exhausting the 1st tri is.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! We have our first ultrasound on the 17th!
> 
> Even if I manage to have enough energy to get through the day, which is rare, I have the hardest time concentrating and staying focused. My brain has turned to oatmeal.Click to expand...

Seriously! I cannot concentrate to save my life. It's so frustrating, I hope that this goes away soon. I don't remember being like this with DD.


----------



## BrittRashel

I agree with finding work very difficult right now. I'm basically just doing enough to not get my butt fired. Hopefully this passes soon before my supervisor starts getting mad.


----------



## Jules8

I actually did fall asleep at my desk last week for a good hour or so! lol My husband called just in time because one of my employees stopped by 10 minutes later. It would have been pretty embarrassing.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Still have that ad, but have a scroll bar back, lol

Had my first full day at work today. I forgot how exhausting the barista job is...throw in waking at 4am to get ready, a nearly 1 year old who still wakes at night, and waking 2-3 times a night to pee, I just want to get to September and out of probation. On the bright side, everyone loved how I just jumped in and needed minimal training. 13.5 hours down, 586.5 hours to go lol


----------



## writingislove

Jules8 said:


> I actually did fall asleep at my desk last week for a good hour or so! lol My husband called just in time because one of my employees stopped by 10 minutes later. It would have been pretty embarrassing.

Oh no! I've been sneaking out to my car at least once, sometimes twice a day to take a quick 15 minute nap. I figure if people can take a smoke break every hour, a pregnant woman should be entitled to a quick nap. :winkwink:


----------



## became

Am I the only one who hasn't really got any symptoms? I'm staring to worry :( everything I did have, the constipation, sore boobs and bloating have gone!? :/ I was extremely tired around 4-5 weeks, but that's about it.. I don't even have sickness!? X


----------



## NikTik

became said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't really got any symptoms? I'm staring to worry :( everything I did have, the constipation, sore boobs and bloating have gone!? :/ I was extremely tired around 4-5 weeks, but that's about it.. I don't even have sickness!? X

My constipation has gone and my sore boobs are fading. Only the last few days I have been feeling sicky when hungry, or when I've eaten too much (which isn't as much as I would normally eat) I have worried a little that I haven't got the extreme tiredness I had last time or the sickness but guess that every pregnancy is different. Some people don't get any symptoms at all. Try not to worry too much. When is your next appointment? X


----------



## writingislove

became said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't really got any symptoms? I'm staring to worry :( everything I did have, the constipation, sore boobs and bloating have gone!? :/ I was extremely tired around 4-5 weeks, but that's about it.. I don't even have sickness!? X

My sore boobs and bloat have pretty much subsided. You might be a lucky one with few symptoms!


----------



## thexfadingpat

became said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't really got any symptoms? I'm staring to worry :( everything I did have, the constipation, sore boobs and bloating have gone!? :/ I was extremely tired around 4-5 weeks, but that's about it.. I don't even have sickness!? X

A few of the symptoms that I had earlier are gone now.
But I've been exhausted lately and am starting to get lots of food cravings and aversions.


----------



## whittnie117

I had disappearing symptoms in my first pregnancy...Right before I got bad morning sickness, lol. My constipation has eased, thank goodness, but I am still full blown every other symptoms in the book except actually throwing up. I expect that in the next two weeks to start. Hoping for a girl this time. My symptoms are earlier and stronger than with my first, lol. I know every pregnancy is different, but I can't hope to be done with babies after this haha (one boy and one girl or two boys and one more pregnancy to try for a girl is what we decided).


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My symptoms are slowly disappearing too and it makes me nervous, cuz my ultrasound isn't until the 29th, so I have no idea if baby is okay or if I have a MMC. I want to get one sooner, but I'm not one to take away from a real emergency at the hospital...and I swear I feel flutters from time to time. They're ALWAYS in the same spot, on the right, and baby is on the right...and it's my 5th baby (7th pregnancy)


----------



## pinkpassion

I've lost my baby, went in today after feeling so worried that something was wrong this weekend and dr confirmed my worst fears, baby died over the weekend, currently doing induction now.. hopefully it won't take long....
2nd mmc... I'm so lost!!! (4th loss)


----------



## kayleigh_jane

pinkpassion said:


> I've lost my baby, went in today after feeling so worried that something was wrong this weekend and dr confirmed my worst fears, baby died over the weekend, currently doing induction now.. hopefully it won't take long....
> 2nd mmc... I'm so lost!!! (4th loss)

Oh Pink. I am so so sorry for your loss :'(


----------



## whittnie117

pinkpassion said:


> I've lost my baby, went in today after feeling so worried that something was wrong this weekend and dr confirmed my worst fears, baby died over the weekend, currently doing induction now.. hopefully it won't take long....
> 2nd mmc... I'm so lost!!! (4th loss)

So sorry for your loss Pink. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Quantea

Oh, I am terribly sorry Pink! :cry:


----------



## Mummy1506

pinkpassion said:


> I've lost my baby, went in today after feeling so worried that something was wrong this weekend and dr confirmed my worst fears, baby died over the weekend, currently doing induction now.. hopefully it won't take long....
> 2nd mmc... I'm so lost!!! (4th loss)

So sorry for your loss pinkpassion! Such a heartbreaking time. I have my scan today to finally have confirmation. 

Hope you get your rainbow as soon as you're ready.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Oh no pink :( I'm so sorry xx


----------



## sausages

Hi everyone, I am sorry i've been away. I find it hard to keep up with the board on my phone and didn't have chance to sit at the PC. 

First of all I just wanted to send my love to the ladies with angels. I am so sorry for your losses Becyboo, Linzalora, Mummy1506, pinkpassion. :hugs: I feel so sad for you, I know what it's like to loose a baby and I just hope that you get a sticky BFP very soon. :hugs:

Welcome to you became and congratulations! :)

There's not a right lot been happening with me while i've been MIA. This week the tiredness has well and truely kicked in. I have been sneaking naps on the sofa with my son on my days off work. I just sit him on my knee and put TV on a programme he likes and then snooze. It's broken sleep cause i wake when he moves, but that's the idea. Cause he's on my knee I wake up when he moves, so there's no fear of him being unattended while I am cutting Z's! I am sometimes nauseous, but not a lot. I've not been actually sick. Just mainly gagging when brushing my teeth etc. 

I'm beginning to think this baby might be a boy. I've had two girls and two boys. The girl pregnancies were much harder - more tired, awful acne, stressful in general. This pregnancy is more like my boy ones so far - just easier.

My first scan is tomorrow at Babybond. I am hoping to see a little wiggly blob with a nice strong heartbeat, so keeping all fingers and toes crossed for that. If all goes well we will be telling our children and parents this weekend. I feel a weird mix of excitement and trepidation. Although I have lost babies before, it hasn't been until much later, so this early stage isn't worrying for me. I always feel more worried the further on I get. I mean, of course I know there's a risk the baby will have died already. I just mean i'm not unduly worried about that. 

Has anyone done a creative announcement recently? How did you tell your parents? How did you tell your kids and how old are they?


----------



## cherryness

So sorry to the ladies that have lost their babies :( I really hope you get a sticky soon (()) 

I've been feeling really rubbish at night with nausea :-( struggling to find things I want to eat. I feel down.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Sorry to all who have had losses :hugs: 

I'm still in limbo unfortunately I'm waiting for my blood results still even though they classed it as urgent .. :shrug: been ringing but told I need to ring tomorrow that's when more likely they will be with them.. 

No period or blood either I have every pregnant symptom imaginable my bbs are painful I have nausea every morning and afternoon big waves of it .. I'm having strange niggling feeling and slight stabbing in my side .. I really hate this just because I physically feel pregnant but I'm terrified of my bloods results as I'm pretty sure they will be negative since my tests were .. just a horrible time waiting and hoping a miracle may happen



Edt..
Funnily enough got a phone call after posting saying my levels are basically 0 and ice had a early miscarriage least I know now still strange the way I feel thou and no period :shrug:


----------



## emrhian91

Sorry I've been away for so long!! 

Sorry to everyone with Angels :( thinking of you all xxx 


I've been away because of bleeding pretty much every day and just generally feeling rubbish, but I had my second scan I was told I had to have and saw the heart beat!!! :) 
So relieved because of how much I've bled. 
On the scan you can see a small area that's dark right next to the sac and she said that is an area of bleeding that can be completely harmless but could potentially cause problems so I think I'm going to be monitored closely. 
Though unless the bleeding gets worse and I start getting pain they don't want me to go in until my twelve week scan. 

But seeing babas heart beat was amazing :)


----------



## dustergrl

pinkpassion said:


> I've lost my baby, went in today after feeling so worried that something was wrong this weekend and dr confirmed my worst fears, baby died over the weekend, currently doing induction now.. hopefully it won't take long....
> 2nd mmc... I'm so lost!!! (4th loss)

So sorry, pink. :hugs: My heart breaks for you. I hope you get your sticky bean as soon as you want!

Becy, I'm sorry to hear your bloods are down to 0. fx you get yoir sticky bean too!


----------



## writingislove

So, so sorry Pink. My thoughts are with you. <3


----------



## mrswichman

Sorry Beccy and Pink :hugs:

AFM: Had first appointment today, by LMP I should nearly be 11 weeks...but the doctor did his exam and said I didn't feel quite that far along, which I agree with...I say I am more between 8-9weeks. Tomorrow I go in for bloods and then ultrasound next Thursday.

Ugh the waiting!


----------



## BrittRashel

pinkpassion said:


> I've lost my baby, went in today after feeling so worried that something was wrong this weekend and dr confirmed my worst fears, baby died over the weekend, currently doing induction now.. hopefully it won't take long....
> 2nd mmc... I'm so lost!!! (4th loss)

Oh, pink. I am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Oh pink, I am so sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## millyr75

pinkpassion said:


> I've lost my baby, went in today after feeling so worried that something was wrong this weekend and dr confirmed my worst fears, baby died over the weekend, currently doing induction now.. hopefully it won't take long....
> 2nd mmc... I'm so lost!!! (4th loss)

I'm so sorry Pink. My heart breaks for you. My last pregnancy ended in a MMC. It's devastating. Wishing you a speedy recovery and a beautiful rainbow baby in the not too distant future.


----------



## millyr75

Becyboo__x said:


> Sorry to all who have had losses :hugs:
> 
> I'm still in limbo unfortunately I'm waiting for my blood results still even though they classed it as urgent .. :shrug: been ringing but told I need to ring tomorrow that's when more likely they will be with them..
> 
> No period or blood either I have every pregnant symptom imaginable my bbs are painful I have nausea every morning and afternoon big waves of it .. I'm having strange niggling feeling and slight stabbing in my side .. I really hate this just because I physically feel pregnant but I'm terrified of my bloods results as I'm pretty sure they will be negative since my tests were .. just a horrible time waiting and hoping a miracle may happen
> 
> 
> 
> Edt..
> Funnily enough got a phone call after posting saying my levels are basically 0 and ice had a early miscarriage least I know now still strange the way I feel thou and no period :shrug:


Sorry for your loss Becy. I hope you get your rainbow baby soon .


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ugh it makes me so sad to come in here and see all these new angels :cry:. My T&P are with everyone :hugs:.


----------



## Cherr

So sorry for those who have had a loss, my heart goes out to you!


----------



## jessthemess

I am so sorry for the losses for all of you lovely ladies :( my thoughts and heart are with you :( and all I'm thinking lots of good thoughts towards so sticky little babies very near in the future :(





I've been really sick and barely eating, I've only lost weight and last night I had a low blood sugar faint. My doctors say I'm over exerting myself for the tiny amount of calories I'm taking in and they say I need to change my diet but I can't really eat anything so I don't know what to say. It makes me feel a bit overwhelmed and a lot sad and I don't want to do anything to hurt the baby. The upside is now I will have three ultrasounds this month which sure seems like a lot but they keep scheduling them to monitor everything.

Sorry I really only make it on here to whine every couple of weeks! But I do read all of the posts and think about everyone a lot!


----------



## goldstns

For those ladies that this pregnancy isn't their first, are you showing yet. Ill be 8 weeks on Friday and my tummy is hard and I feel like I can tell. This is baby #2 for me.


----------



## rollachick

pinkpassion said:


> I've lost my baby, went in today after feeling so worried that something was wrong this weekend and dr confirmed my worst fears, baby died over the weekend, currently doing induction now.. hopefully it won't take long....
> 2nd mmc... I'm so lost!!! (4th loss)

Sooo sorry for your loss pink :( thinking of you xx
And you were my due date buddy so makes me nervous now :(




goldstns said:


> For those ladies that this pregnancy isn't their first, are you showing yet. Ill be 8 weeks on Friday and my tummy is hard and I feel like I can tell. This is baby #2 for me.

This Is My second and a feel like i look like 4-5months already, so nervous people are gonna start asking me if i am preg so am trying to avoid social situations or wear lose clothing :p when i lie on my back and feel around on my stomach im sure i can already feel a hard blob down low on my stomach. 

Afm nausea has completly stopped, yay :happydance: just extreme tiredness now, if i dont get a nap im a cranky bum all evening until i go to bed at 10 :p (used to always stay up till 11-12)


----------



## happynewmom1

I do feel like I'm showing some now. 9 weeks with my 3rd :) I think it's normal to show more quickly with subsequent pregnancies. 

Rollachick, you are so lucky! I've got crazy nausea all day and the exhaustion. Would love the nausea part to go although I suppose I'd worry if it did lol


----------



## writingislove

Is anyone else more than 7 weeks and has NO frequent urination? I have loads of symptoms but at 8w3d that isn't one of them!


----------



## sausages

goldstns said:


> For those ladies that this pregnancy isn't their first, are you showing yet. Ill be 8 weeks on Friday and my tummy is hard and I feel like I can tell. This is baby #2 for me.

I'm only just 7 weeks and I am wearing loose tips to hide my stomach. I know it's just bloat, but it's poking out a lot and I don't want people asking questions yet. It's my fifth pregnancy :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

writingislove said:


> Is anyone else more than 7 weeks and has NO frequent urination? I have loads of symptoms but at 8w3d that isn't one of them!

I've never really had this as a symptom until later in pregnancy.


----------



## writingislove

Jaxvipe said:


> writingislove said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else more than 7 weeks and has NO frequent urination? I have loads of symptoms but at 8w3d that isn't one of them!
> 
> I've never really had this as a symptom until later in pregnancy.Click to expand...

Oh good, I'm not an anomaly then. It's amazing how I symptom spot more now than I ever did in any TWW.


----------



## mrswichman

writingislove said:


> Jaxvipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> writingislove said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else more than 7 weeks and has NO frequent urination? I have loads of symptoms but at 8w3d that isn't one of them!
> 
> I've never really had this as a symptom until later in pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good, I'm not an anomaly then. It's amazing how I symptom spot more now than I ever did in any TWW.Click to expand...

I go to the bathroom constantly, did with my son as well...he liked to sit right on my bladder and kick it.


----------



## SilasLove

I. Pee. All. The. Time! :nope:


----------



## sausages

Just got back from my scan at baby bond. Everything looks great! Just one baby measuring a couple of days ahead. Nice flickering heartbeat. I'm so happy!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dustergrl

sausages said:


> Just got back from my scan at baby bond. Everything looks great! Just one baby measuring a couple of days ahead. Nice flickering heartbeat. I'm so happy!!!!

Awesome, sausages! :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

Yay sausages!!


----------



## Jules8

Aww..yay for a great scan sausages!!!! :) 

I went for my first scan today as well. Measuring at 7wks 4days, which is 2 days off from what ff predicted but right one what my doctor said at my first apt. :) babys heart beat was strong....so amazing to hear and see it flickering away in there.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 9


----------



## PriandRafa

Has anyone here only with mild nausea and no vomiting?

I do have the other symptoms, but I feel so strange that I am kind of ok on the nausea department, and actually feeling very hungry all the time. 

I've been snacking all day. :wacko:


----------



## became

How do I get the February lovebugs thing on my sig? :) x


----------



## Quantea

Awesome scans, sausages and Jules8! Beautiful bubs!

became, try copying the code at the end of the first post and then removing the asterisks. ^_^


----------



## became

Thank you, I did it! :) x


----------



## BabyNo1

goldstns said:


> For those ladies that this pregnancy isn't their first, are you showing yet. Ill be 8 weeks on Friday and my tummy is hard and I feel like I can tell. This is baby #2 for me.

Yes this is my second and I'm showing lots already it's crazy!!even had to get Mat jeans lol x


----------



## became

BabyNo1 said:


> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> For those ladies that this pregnancy isn't their first, are you showing yet. Ill be 8 weeks on Friday and my tummy is hard and I feel like I can tell. This is baby #2 for me.
> 
> Yes this is my second and I'm showing lots already it's crazy!!even had to get Mat jeans lol xClick to expand...

I feel huge! This is my second.. X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dustergrl

PriandRafa said:


> Has anyone here only with mild nausea and no vomiting?
> 
> I do have the other symptoms, but I feel so strange that I am kind of ok on the nausea department, and actually feeling very hungry all the time.
> 
> I've been snacking all day. :wacko:

I actually have had very few symptoms, very mild nausea and no vomiting at all! My sx have faded but I hear that can be normal around 9 weeks so I'm trying not to worry.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Love the scans ladies! :cloud9:



writingislove said:


> Is anyone else more than 7 weeks and has NO frequent urination? I have loads of symptoms but at 8w3d that isn't one of them!

I don't have frequent urination either. Well I'm not going any more than usual at least. 



PriandRafa said:


> Has anyone here only with mild nausea and no vomiting?
> 
> I do have the other symptoms, but I feel so strange that I am kind of ok on the nausea department, and actually feeling very hungry all the time.
> 
> I've been snacking all day. :wacko:

That's pretty much how I feel. I feel like I am in the constant state of a stomach bug thats about to hit me, yet never does. Food aversions, gaggy, nauseous stomach, etc. But no throwing up. I never felt like this with my DD! But I'm secretly enjoying actually "feeling" pregnant. I felt TOO good with DD, where I was constantly worrying.


----------



## thexfadingpat

Disneymom1129 said:


> Love the scans ladies! :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> writingislove said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else more than 7 weeks and has NO frequent urination? I have loads of symptoms but at 8w3d that isn't one of them!
> 
> I don't have frequent urination either. Well I'm not going any more than usual at least.
> 
> 
> 
> PriandRafa said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone here only with mild nausea and no vomiting?
> 
> I do have the other symptoms, but I feel so strange that I am kind of ok on the nausea department, and actually feeling very hungry all the time.
> 
> I've been snacking all day. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty much how I feel. I feel like I am in the constant state of a stomach bug thats about to hit me, yet never does. Food aversions, gaggy, nauseous stomach, etc. But no throwing up. I never felt like this with my DD! But I'm secretly enjoying actually "feeling" pregnant. I felt TOO good with DD, where I was constantly worrying.Click to expand...

I'm feeling just like you. My stomach is constantly bugging me and I'm having huge food aversions right now. Certain smells make me gag. But I haven't gotten sick yet.


----------



## whittnie117

I was just feeling nauseas. And last night that ended and I started throwing up...booo. I went to the store today and they had NO morning sickness nausea suckers or lozenges. They used to! What the heck! I guess Ill order from Amazon. I bought that wrist band for nausea, I'm hoping it will work.


----------



## BrittRashel

All the US pictures are making me happy. :)



goldstns said:


> For those ladies that this pregnancy isn't their first, are you showing yet. Ill be 8 weeks on Friday and my tummy is hard and I feel like I can tell. This is baby #2 for me.

Ugh, yes. Baby #2 and I already have a tummy poking out. Not a big one and it's all lower belly but it's definitely there. Mine's pretty hard too.



writingislove said:


> Is anyone else more than 7 weeks and has NO frequent urination? I have loads of symptoms but at 8w3d that isn't one of them!

This didn't start for me until this week and even now, it's not that much. Mostly that I have to pee in the middle of the night and as soon as I wake up. Maybe a few extra times during the day.



PriandRafa said:


> Has anyone here only with mild nausea and no vomiting?
> 
> I do have the other symptoms, but I feel so strange that I am kind of ok on the nausea department, and actually feeling very hungry all the time.
> 
> I've been snacking all day. :wacko:

I have barely had any nausea at all. Mostly I'm just hungry all the time but when I eat, I feel like it just sits there so I feel kind of bloated and yucky (not nauseous though) for a few hours and then I'm hungry again.


----------



## ksquared726

I had my first scan on Monday! Baby's heartbeat was 160 and I got to hear it!! Amazing to actually see the little blob with a strong beating heart - this is my first pregnancy so everything is new and exciting :). Spent a lot of time looking at the baby at different angles to get an accurate measurement - he/she just looks like a little blob right now, so I can't wait until my next scan when she/he should start looking like a person! I measured just 2 days behind what I originally thought, so I'm not going to change my tracker yet. 

My belly is definitely sticking out a little and I'm sooo bloated and gassy. Hardly any nausea and this week I've actually been feeling pretty good. For the pee thing, it only happens like after a meal when I had a big glass of water and then I use the bathroom, I feel like I have to go again really quick but not a lot comes out. Maybe it doesn't all come out each time. 

Anyway, meet my little blob!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 11


----------



## hannahjex

I'm so sorry to hear about all the losses :( , thinking of you all. 

Lovely to see the scan pics, can't wait for mine :) 

This is baby #2 for me and I'm definitely getting the beginnings of a bump at 8+3. Some of it might be bloat but I'm really worried people at work will start asking. Also peeing every thirty seconds and permanently nauseous, never know what I want and even things I'm craving once I get them in front of me they make me gag. Getting light headed a lot too and can't stand up too fast, but think that might be anaemia because I frequently get anaemic even outside of pregnancy. xx


----------



## Cherr

I too have the nausea feeling, without the actual vomit! Like my stomach is constantly off! I'm 10w5d and hoping it eases up a bit more soon!


----------



## Jaxvipe

I'm having severe nausea with some gagging but really only throwing up in the morning or when my stomach is empty. I hate this feeling and I cannot wait for this to pass. I can't remember when the nausea went away with DD but I know it wasn't too long. So I'm hoping only 2 more weeks of this. &#128553; it's funny how you forget how crappy the morning sickness is.


----------



## mrswichman

Scan in the morning...hopefully to pin point a due date :)
:hugs: Ladies


----------



## whittnie117

Man, I got a call this evening from the doctor's office. Apparently the appointment for Friday was just an "interview." What on earth? I've never heard of a doctor's office interviewing their new patients. Whatever though. She called to let me know that she will be doing the "interview" over the phone instead of in person and I'll have to find time to do the bloods some other time. That is frustrating. So apparently my scan wouldn't have been Friday anyway. I guess that means the scan is next Friday 7/17. So far!! I just want to know I've got a viable buhbee in there even though I feel like it is.


----------



## dustergrl

whittnie117 said:


> Man, I got a call this evening from the doctor's office. Apparently the appointment for Friday was just an "interview." What on earth? I've never heard of a doctor's office interviewing their new patients. Whatever though. She called to let me know that she will be doing the "interview" over the phone instead of in person and I'll have to find time to do the bloods some other time. That is frustrating. So apparently my scan wouldn't have been Friday anyway. I guess that means the scan is next Friday 7/17. So far!! I just want to know I've got a viable buhbee in there even though I feel like it is.

That sucks! Here's hoping the 17th comes quickly and with good news!


----------



## daniyaaq

Hi ladies,

So sorry again to all the angel mommies. 

Afm my symptoms are going down, im finally eating more, food aversion still high, I'm traveling to Botswana, had a problem and our flights were canceled so trying again, fx this time we go.


----------



## Quantea

Hey dani, just asking out of curiosity, aren't you concerned with the trip to Botswana? I was under the impression that the CDC advises against pregnant women traveling to malaria endemic areas. Did they put you on malaria preventing drugs? I also think we can't use DEET in the first trimester at least? (I wish we could because mosquitoes here have been driving me crazy!) And I don't think the ciprofloxacin they prescribe for traveler's diarrhea is safe for pregnant women either. Just curious, because my own doctor has been giving me loooong talks about what is and what isn't safe to do during this time...


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## PriandRafa

BrittRashel said:


> All the US pictures are making me happy. :)
> 
> 
> 
> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> For those ladies that this pregnancy isn't their first, are you showing yet. Ill be 8 weeks on Friday and my tummy is hard and I feel like I can tell. This is baby #2 for me.
> 
> Ugh, yes. Baby #2 and I already have a tummy poking out. Not a big one and it's all lower belly but it's definitely there. Mine's pretty hard too.
> 
> 
> 
> writingislove said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else more than 7 weeks and has NO frequent urination? I have loads of symptoms but at 8w3d that isn't one of them!Click to expand...
> 
> This didn't start for me until this week and even now, it's not that much. Mostly that I have to pee in the middle of the night and as soon as I wake up. Maybe a few extra times during the day.
> 
> 
> 
> PriandRafa said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone here only with mild nausea and no vomiting?
> 
> I do have the other symptoms, but I feel so strange that I am kind of ok on the nausea department, and actually feeling very hungry all the time.
> 
> I've been snacking all day. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I have barely had any nausea at all. Mostly I'm just hungry all the time but when I eat, I feel like it just sits there so I feel kind of bloated and yucky (not nauseous though) for a few hours and then I'm hungry again.Click to expand...


Exactly what I'm feeling!!! :winkwink:


----------



## dustergrl

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> :cloud9:

:) yay!!!


----------



## MrsB82

So exciting seeing everyone's scans. Have my appointment tonight at 5, I'm so excited but also nervous!!!


----------



## BabyNo1

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> :cloud9:

Great scan.. Weird to think mine probably looks like that too  x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hey ladies...following and updating...been busy with work and have court today. Will chat more later.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I wasnt even expecting a scan today so i was very happy! i had a gynaecology appointment and she wanted to scan me, next scan 23rd :D x


----------



## hopeful0404

just an update...i had my ultrasound today and got to see the little ones heartbeat..it was AMAZING! though i am actually only 6 weeks and one day so my due date will actually be on march 2nd...this is also my third pregnancy but only the first time seeing the heartbeat.


----------



## BabyNo1

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> I wasnt even expecting a scan today so i was very happy! i had a gynaecology appointment and she wanted to scan me, next scan 23rd :D x

Arr lovely mine is the 24th July  can't wait x


----------



## mrswichman

Went and saw babes heartbeat :) 175 bpm. Measured at 8 weeks...which sounds about right...so I need my due date changed to Feb. 18th, but it will probably be couple days earlier as more than likely have another c-section.
Apparently I have a tilted uterus...which doing the trans-V ultrasound...HURT :cry: had to have my lower half off the bed for her to get a decent picture of my little snowflake.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF9670.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 13


----------



## SilasLove

Aww, so happy for you ladies!!


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Gorgeous scans!!!


----------



## MrsB82

Scan went perfect today. Baby is measuring exactly 8 weeks 2 days which is what I am. Heartbeat was 186. I get to have another scan in 2 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







2015-07-09 22.17.40.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## CAx3

Hi ladies, great to see those lovely scans! 

It's been a very stressful and unproductive week for me. DH and I bought a place that was suppose to close escrow earlier this week, But experienced more than some delays. Plus endocrinologist confirm my blood tests has shown progression of Graves' disease so I need to go on medication for hyperthyroidism. 

I will need two separate ultrasound plus endocrinologist appointment and blood work the last week of July. Not sure how to tell work. :|


----------



## became

So lovely to see all of these happy and healthy scans! :) I FINALLY see the midwife next Wednesday, so I'm hoping my next scan will be arranged then. 

I'm so sorry for all of those that have suffered losses. :hugs:


----------



## NennaKay

I get to keep my due date! Baby #2 is measuring right on schedule! :thumbup: Baby's HR was 164... I'm so pleased!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sausages

Aw I am absolutely loving all of these scans!!! WE HAVE PEOPLE IN OUR TUMMIES!!!!!!!

I'm dreading telling work cause I've only been there 3 months. I'm sure they'll be fine they don't have an option, but I'm still nervous. Telling kids and parents tomorrow. I made the kids some tee shirts. They'll open these as our way of telling them. Then they'll be wearing them when our parents come round later. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Jaxvipe

Cute shirts! I want to do that for DD! We are going to FaceTime DH's mom after our ultrasound next Friday and I'll have DD show her the shirt. 

I ordered a Doppler which should be here tomorrow! I know it's super early to catch the heartbeat but I did find DD's at like 8 weeks. It's so nice to be able to listen to it whenever you want.


----------



## PriandRafa

NennaKay said:


> I get to keep my due date! Baby #2 is measuring right on schedule! :thumbup: Baby's HR was 164... I'm so pleased!

Congrats on the ultrasound and HR!!!!!!
For now, we have the same due date :)


----------



## PriandRafa

Ladies,
Happy Friday! hope everyone is fine and enjoying the little one we have in our tummy!
I have a question about insurance deductible.
My Obgyn told me on my last visit that starting next visit they will start collecting money towards my deductible for the delivery.
But question #1. You are collecting now, but baby will only be born next year. Will this go towards next year deductible??
Question #2. Since I need to elect new insurance plans in November for the next year, I might get a better plan, with a lower deductible. But I won't know until the elections comes up in November. 

For the moms of born children, what is the normal process and how does the insurance premium changes affect this?

Thanks!
Pri


----------



## LeahLou

Oh sausages!! That made me emotional!!! Yay!!!! Very cute announcement :)

I've been so so sick for the past couple weeks. I started drinking some caffeine free coke and now I'm eating Taco Bell... This is probably a horrible idea but now that I'm feeling better today that's what I've been craving haha...


----------



## BrittRashel

mrswichman said:


> Went and saw babes heartbeat :) 175 bpm. Measured at 8 weeks...which sounds about right...so I need my due date changed to Feb. 18th, but it will probably be couple days earlier as more than likely have another c-section.
> Apparently I have a tilted uterus...which doing the trans-V ultrasound...HURT :cry: had to have my lower half off the bed for her to get a decent picture of my little snowflake.

I have a tilted uterus too. Had it with my son as well. Don't worry, it starts to straighten out by the second trimester. Great picture though!!!


----------



## BrittRashel

LeahLou said:


> Oh sausages!! That made me emotional!!! Yay!!!! Very cute announcement :)
> 
> I've been so so sick for the past couple weeks. I started drinking some caffeine free coke and now I'm eating Taco Bell... This is probably a horrible idea but now that I'm feeling better today that's what I've been craving haha...

I find that if I give in to my cravings, I don't feel sick. It's when I try to resist that my tummy starts getting upset. But the good news is I read that cravings like that are only really in the first trimester which makes sense because I craved food in my second and third trimester with my son but it wasn't like it is now. Supposedly cravings in later pregnancy are more for comfort than an actual need.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Very cute shirts, sausages.

Ended up in emerge today and they did an ultrasound. Only downside was that because it was considered an "emergency", they didn't give me a photo, so I still have to wait til the 29th for one of those.

But baby was in there comfortably hanging out. The tech showed me baby's head and we saw the teeniest little umbilical cord, and the heart was beating away at 160. Still only one. Baby measured at 9w2d, which is right on for my LMP dates. Last ultrasound placed me at February 8th, but I'm gonna go with February 10th, since that is my date according to LMP, and two ultrasounds have put me closer to than than my insemination dates.


----------



## writingislove

Glad everything is okay, Brandi. What was the reason you ended up going?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I passed this weird pinkish thing about the size of a dime, but no bleeding. Since I've felt almost completely fine compared to my other pregnancies, went to get checked out and they checked the baby. Baby was fine, and they said that sometimes pieces of the plug will break off and pool, dry, and pass, so they think that's what it was.


----------



## mrswichman

Brandi could we updater my due date to Feb. 18th


----------



## dustergrl

Hi ladies,

Question for those of you with experience/anecdotes: what are the pros and cons of the nuchal translucency screening? Is it really accurate enough to put the time and energy into?


----------



## hannahjex

So so nice to see all these lovely scans! I'm telling work tomorrow morning and my poor manager will have just come back off sick leave on reduced hours and I'll hit her with that! So nervous. I'm telling earlier than I'd have liked to but my job is quite physical and I need a risk assessment etc and I noticed I'm doing stupid things at work (lifting etc) that I really shouldn't be but until they know I can't just stop doing them. xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

To be honest, duster, I only do it for the opportunity to see my baby. Whether my baby has disabilities or not doesn't matter to me. All of mine have come back clear, but my oldest still has chromosomal abnormalities and microcephaly. Since it only tests for 3 common abnormalities, if you're considering it, I'd almost consider the Panorama or MaterniT21, as these screen for way more than IPS.


----------



## rollachick

Had a midwife appointment yesterday. She found babys heartbeat on a doppler but bubs keept moving as soon as she wud find it so only got small listens of it. But thats alryt, now i can stop feeling like im faking it seen ive actually heard it now &#128522;


----------



## sausages

dustergrl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Question for those of you with experience/anecdotes: what are the pros and cons of the nuchal translucency screening? Is it really accurate enough to put the time and energy into?

Yeah I agree with Brandi, the panorama or other NIPT are far more accurate. NT scfreening still has a high false positive rate, whereas NIPT is greater than 99% accuracy and checks for more things.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hi ladies, wanted to share my scan of my little bean from yesterday at 8w1d. Was measuring a day ahead but keeping my dd of 02/18! Heart rate was 169bpm :cloud9:

Ramzi anyone?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## ladyV84

Can I join please? Due around the start of feb, can we say 3rd for now bit will update after 12week scan as they put me a week back at 7.5 week scan xx x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Loving all the scans, ladies!! 
I'm a bit jealous, too. My first appointment isn't until July 21st. I'll be nine weeks. I'll probably be showing by then!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, and I'm totally with you on the Taco Bell. I could eat it every day!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Can I join you ladies??? I am due feb 8th but depending on what happens at my 12 week scan bubs might have to be delivered early fx not though. We are staying team yellow :) 
This is a big surprise baby number 3 and we are super super excited!!!


----------



## thexfadingpat

AmaryllisRed said:


> Loving all the scans, ladies!!
> I'm a bit jealous, too. My first appointment isn't until July 21st. I'll be nine weeks. I'll probably be showing by then!!

My first appointment isn't until the 21st also. Though it's just my booking in appointment, no u/s yet.


----------



## dustergrl

Thanks ladies for your input on screenings. :hugs:

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## whittnie117

Welcome Kirstie and Lady.

I am so hungry all the time. Then I eat and feel sick, but if I don't eat...I feel sick haha. Getting some cramping on my left ovary side, but I don't think it's anything abnormal, probably just a little cyst. l can't wait until my scan next Friday. 

I hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. Same. I eat, I'm sick. I don't eat, I'm sick. Blahhhhhhh.


----------



## sausages

Welcome to the new ladies ladyV84 and Kirstiedenman :D

Disneymom, I was measuring a few days ahead too, but i also kept my original EDD. That's a lovely picture! I'm no good at ramzi though so i won't even try. lol!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ramzi can't be done after 8w0d. It's inaccurate after then, sorry.

Nausea is REALLY kicking my butt and it doesn't help that I'm in food services. Drinking water makes it much worse, to the point that I'm gagging, and because my restaurant is so fast paced, you sweat and dehydrate pretty fast, so I need to drink water. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## Harleyy

Got my first midwife app tomorrow!! Exctieddd!


----------



## jessthemess

Hi ladies! Loving all of the scans!! I haven't had one since 7 weeks and I'm 11 weeks on Monday so I'm so ready to see little baby again!

I see my Doctor Monday, yay :) just for a check in and we will hear the baby's heartbeat with a Doppler also but I think I have to tell her I have to change Doctors because we moved, we bought a house about 40 minutes away. It works for now to see her still because I work by her by I think for delivery I might want to be closer :( I like her so much though!

I also have a scan on July 24th and then another on July 27th but that one is for Down syndrome screening. Husband thinks the screening is a good idea so we could prepare if Baby were to have Down syndrome. 

Can I just vent for a second? I don't know about all of you but I'm a worrier and I'm just getting so down with worries for baby. I don't know how to put it behind me. All of the time I'm worried. Someone said I'll be worried for the rest of my life and to find a way to deal. But I don't know how. :( It's so stressful. How do you guys do it? ;(


----------



## writingislove

I'm a constant worrier too jess. I don't have any advice because I have yet to get a handle on it myself, but just know it's not just you. :hugs:


----------



## whittnie117

jessthemess said:


> Hi ladies! Loving all of the scans!! I haven't had one since 7 weeks and I'm 11 weeks on Monday so I'm so ready to see little baby again!
> 
> I see my Doctor Monday, yay :) just for a check in and we will hear the baby's heartbeat with a Doppler also but I think I have to tell her I have to change Doctors because we moved, we bought a house about 40 minutes away. It works for now to see her still because I work by her by I think for delivery I might want to be closer :( I like her so much though!
> 
> I also have a scan on July 24th and then another on July 27th but that one is for Down syndrome screening. Husband thinks the screening is a good idea so we could prepare if Baby were to have Down syndrome.
> 
> Can I just vent for a second? I don't know about all of you but I'm a worrier and I'm just getting so down with worries for baby. I don't know how to put it behind me. All of the time I'm worried. Someone said I'll be worried for the rest of my life and to find a way to deal. But I don't know how. :( It's so stressful. How do you guys do it? ;(

With my first, I worried all the time. Things kept on happening that caused worry. I bled heavy, on sonogram his chest showed too big, I had to be monitored twice weekly, etc...I always just felt there was something wrong and I should worry. Well, fears and worries were unneeded. My son was perfect. It's hard to stop worrying when there are so many fears and expectations. I have no advice really on how to contain the worry. I couldn't until the end when suddenly I felt fine and that he was perfect in there. That wasn't until week 33 or so. All I can say is that if your 12 week scan goes great, just try to relax. Easier said that done, I'm know.

This time around I feel fine in the pregnancy. I may have every symptom in the book, but I feel great about this pregnancy. No real worries. Which is weird because, like you, I am a worrier too. I am also impatient, so while I am impatient for things to happen, like my first appointment and ultrasound, I still feel fine about this pregnancy.

I guess every pregnancy is different, but I'd try to just focus on all the positives in your life rather than the possible negatives that are super highly unlikely anyway.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It's so easy to worry because there are so many unknowns and so many things that could go wrong. 
But in the end, whether you worry or not isn't going to keep the bad things from happening if they're going to happen. 
And most likely, nothing bad is going to happen! Sure, we've all heard sad stories, but the vast majority of babies enter this world perfect and healthy.


----------



## Movinmama

Hey all! I'm technically due feb 7 but I'll be induced jan 28th since I'm carrying twins!!!


----------



## rollachick

ladyV84 said:


> Can I join please? Due around the start of feb, can we say 3rd for now bit will update after 12week scan as they put me a week back at 7.5 week scan xx x

Welcome, we are due date buddies for now :)



BrandiCanucks said:


> Ramzi can't be done after 8w0d. It's inaccurate after then, sorry.
> 
> Nausea is REALLY kicking my butt and it doesn't help that I'm in food services. Drinking water makes it much worse, to the point that I'm gagging, and because my restaurant is so fast paced, you sweat and dehydrate pretty fast, so I need to drink water. It's a vicious cycle.

Could you try adding something to the water like lemon juice or something to make it not taste so bad? I know last pregnancy i cudnt stand water so wud have lollies in my pocket and take tiny bites of them then chug down some water, only way i could get water into me. But guessn if you feeling sick already then sweet lollies wont do it for you



jessthemess said:


> Hi ladies! Loving all of the scans!! I haven't had one since 7 weeks and I'm 11 weeks on Monday so I'm so ready to see little baby again!
> 
> I see my Doctor Monday, yay :) just for a check in and we will hear the baby's heartbeat with a Doppler also but I think I have to tell her I have to change Doctors because we moved, we bought a house about 40 minutes away. It works for now to see her still because I work by her by I think for delivery I might want to be closer :( I like her so much though!

If its just the distance youl have to go for delivery thats the problem i wouldnt worry bout it, i wish i only had to go 40min! Closest birthing unit to me is about 1 hour 15min away and thats over windy hilly roads with no cell phone reception. And last time i ended up going 2.5 hours away cause that was the closest big hospital and i wanted to be near it if anything happened. If shes really nice and you get on well with her then thats really important, you could interview people closer but its really nice having that close bond with your doctor, makes delivery much more relaxed i rekn :)



Movinmama said:


> Hey all! I'm technically due feb 7 but I'll be induced jan 28th since I'm carrying twins!!!

Woohoo congrates, first twins in this group i think, how exciting :)


----------



## sailorsgirl

Yey I finally have my first midwife appointment today! Fingers crossed I get my scan quickly. Xx


----------



## Harleyy

Because nothing in my life is ever easy. 

Ive bled a tad. Hopefully nothing too mega. 

Midwife in 1 hour. So gonna wait it out. Kinda hopeful that she will send me for a scan and that everything will be perfect, but im having doubts.


----------



## SilasLove

Sorry Harleyy hope it goes well xx


----------



## Quantea

Hope everything's okay Harleyy!!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Hi ladies, 

I'm a little bit late but wondering if I can join you all? Went, for what was supposed to be, my 12 week scan and got back dated from 12+2 to 8+4 which puts my due date from 23rd Jan to the 18th Feb :flower:


----------



## Harleyy

Hey ladies. 

So midwife went okay, im book in tomorrow for a scan at the local EPU. 

Pleaasseee keep fingers crossed for me! 

xo


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Harleyy said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> So midwife went okay, im book in tomorrow for a scan at the local EPU.
> 
> Pleaasseee keep fingers crossed for me!
> 
> xo

What time is your scan tomorrow? :hugs:


----------



## BrittRashel

whittnie117 said:


> Welcome Kirstie and Lady.
> 
> I am so hungry all the time. Then I eat and feel sick, but if I don't eat...I feel sick haha. Getting some cramping on my left ovary side, but I don't think it's anything abnormal, probably just a little cyst. l can't wait until my scan next Friday.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Ugh this is me too. I just ate a small cinnamon roll and I'm still hungry but I know if I eat anything else, I'm going to feel so bloated. 3 more weeks and I will be out of the first trimester and hopefully feeling better.

Welcome to all the new ladies and I will keep you in my thoughts Harleyy!

AFM, I have my appointment to get the blood work for the Verifi done. The nurse told me that they typically get the results back in 3-5 business days so hopefully I'll get it this week so we can find out what we are having!! :) Oh and we heard the heartbeat on my pocket Doppler yesterday. :cloud9: 152 bpm.


----------



## jessthemess

I'm a little less worried now because I heard the heart beat!!! :) :) :) It was so cute! 172 bpm. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## mrswichman

RainbowDrop_x said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm a little bit late but wondering if I can join you all? Went, for what was supposed to be, my 12 week scan and got back dated from 12+2 to 8+4 which puts my due date from 23rd Jan to the 18th Feb :flower:

We have same due date :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

I'm Feb 18th too! Glad to see a couple more dd buddies :hi:


----------



## mrswichman

Disneymom1129 said:


> I'm Feb 18th too! Glad to see a couple more dd buddies :hi:

Awesome!! I'll probably go a few days earlier...


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is doing well :flower: welcome to the new mummas!

I have another u/s this afternoon to check on my SCH. I have everything crossed that it's gone completely, or at least smaller than it was! Will update when I know x


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

mrswichman said:


> RainbowDrop_x said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm a little bit late but wondering if I can join you all? Went, for what was supposed to be, my 12 week scan and got back dated from 12+2 to 8+4 which puts my due date from 23rd Jan to the 18th Feb :flower:
> 
> We have same due date :)Click to expand...




Disneymom1129 said:


> I'm Feb 18th too! Glad to see a couple more dd buddies :hi:


That's so cool!

How are you both feeling? This is my 2nd pregnancy and it's so different to my first!! I've got constant nausea and eating is a chore!! 

Are you guys suffering or is plain sailing so far?


----------



## hannahjex

Harleyy said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> So midwife went okay, im book in tomorrow for a scan at the local EPU.
> 
> Pleaasseee keep fingers crossed for me!
> 
> xo

Hope it goes / went okay.



kayleigh_jane said:


> Hey ladies! I hope everyone is doing well :flower: welcome to the new mummas!
> 
> I have another u/s this afternoon to check on my SCH. I have everything crossed that it's gone completely, or at least smaller than it was! Will update when I know x

Fingers crossed it's all good now.

I can't wait for my scan. Finally see midwife next week on the 22nd but it still feels like years away. And my wisdom tooth has decided now is a good time to act up and I've got horrible toothache; pretty sure there's an infection in the gum as it's really swollen. Have an emergency dentist appointment this afternoon and I am bricking it, hate hate hate having to go to the dentist. And I'm worried they won't do anything because of the pregnancy; I think it needs to come out but don't think they can do anything without Xrays. Ugh. I'm driving myself into such a panic about it and it's not helping the nausea!

Anyway, hope everyone else is good. xx


----------



## kayleigh_jane

hannahjex said:


> Harleyy said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies.
> 
> So midwife went okay, im book in tomorrow for a scan at the local EPU.
> 
> Pleaasseee keep fingers crossed for me!
> 
> xo
> 
> Hope it goes / went okay.
> 
> 
> 
> kayleigh_jane said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I hope everyone is doing well :flower: welcome to the new mummas!
> 
> I have another u/s this afternoon to check on my SCH. I have everything crossed that it's gone completely, or at least smaller than it was! Will update when I know xClick to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed it's all good now.
> 
> I can't wait for my scan. Finally see midwife next week on the 22nd but it still feels like years away. And my wisdom tooth has decided now is a good time to act up and I've got horrible toothache; pretty sure there's an infection in the gum as it's really swollen. Have an emergency dentist appointment this afternoon and I am bricking it, hate hate hate having to go to the dentist. And I'm worried they won't do anything because of the pregnancy; I think it needs to come out but don't think they can do anything without Xrays. Ugh. I'm driving myself into such a panic about it and it's not helping the nausea!
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone else is good. xxClick to expand...

Ahh oh no! Wisdom tooth pain is the worst! I hope it all goes okay at the dentist and they can at least do something to relieve the pain!

My U/S went really well thanks hon! SCH totally cleared up and bub was stretching and wriggling around in there. Was so unbelievably cute, I couldn't stop crying haha. They also moved my due date forward about a week as bub was measuring ahead but I think I'll keep my Feb 3 dd, they did the same thing with my first pregnancy and he was born on his original due date anyway :)

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## hannahjex

kayleigh_jane said:


> Ahh oh no! Wisdom tooth pain is the worst! I hope it all goes okay at the dentist and they can at least do something to relieve the pain!
> 
> My U/S went really well thanks hon! SCH totally cleared up and bub was stretching and wriggling around in there. Was so unbelievably cute, I couldn't stop crying haha. They also moved my due date forward about a week as bub was measuring ahead but I think I'll keep my Feb 3 dd, they did the same thing with my first pregnancy and he was born on his original due date anyway :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well x

Yay, glad SCH is all cleared up; you must be so relieved! :) And thank you, getting ready to go to dentist now, eek! xx


----------



## sausages

Harleyy, sorry you have had some bleeding. Have you had any more since? Did you get your u/s yet? Fingers crossed for you. 

Brittrashel, great news about picking up the heartbeat. :D Good luck with your testing. 

jessthemess, congrats on hearing the heartbeat too! I am getting really jealous now. 

Rainbowdrop, welcome! Do you have long cycles, is that why they moved you? When did you get your BFP? I am sure I remember your tests on the testing board. :)

hannahjex, sorry about your toothache. It's horrendous is tooth pain. :(

kayleigh_jane, congratulations on a positive result at your scan. I bet that's a load off your mind!! 


AFM, everything is going well so far. I feel great! I'm getting a lot of round ligament pain, but minimal nausea. I'm really tired and going to bed and sleeping by 10pm, but that's not a bad thing. 

We're in the process of telling people. Our parents and sisters know now and so do a few of my friends. I'm telling some of my girlfriends tonight when we go to the cinema to watch Magic Mike XXL. :D

Telling our parents was great! We had told the kids about an hour before by giving them presents to unwrap and in the present was tee shirts saying "I'm going to be a bigger big sister" and "I'm going to be a big brother" The kids are SO excited and are full of questions about the baby. So they put on the tee shirts and we went out to the shop while my mum and DH's mum and dad came round for a BBQ. When they had all arrived I came back with the kids and the kids were in the tee shirts. My mum read them, but totally didn't get it. DH's mum did though. It was lovely! They're all worried given our loss history, but happy too. 

I'll put a photo of the kids on in a sec from my phone...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Kirstiedenman

whittnie117 said:


> Welcome Kirstie and Lady.
> 
> I am so hungry all the time. Then I eat and feel sick, but if I don't eat...I feel sick haha. Getting some cramping on my left ovary side, but I don't think it's anything abnormal, probably just a little cyst. l can't wait until my scan next Friday.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great weekend.




sausages said:


> Welcome to the new ladies ladyV84 and Kirstiedenman :D
> 
> Disneymom, I was measuring a few days ahead too, but i also kept my original EDD. That's a lovely picture! I'm no good at ramzi though so i won't even try. lol!

Thanks ladies :) 
I hope everyone is doing well!!! I feel miserable tonight still another week on bedrest from a bleed coming from my placenta, that mixed with throwing up and all day sickness I just want to cry :( I truely hope the sickness ans vomitting stops at 12 weeks this time I dont like I could do another 28 weeks like my last 2 pregnancies. 

Sausages I love your photo of the kiddies that is so so cute!!! I have been thinking about a cool way to announce it on our facebook when we get the all clear but now not sure if we are going to but your kiddies look so happy and cute!


----------



## Harleyy

quick update whilst in mcdonals! haha! 


im 8 weeks 5 days. with a perfect heartbeat!!! 

will add picture later!


----------



## Disneymom1129

RainbowDrop_x said:


> mrswichman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainbowDrop_x said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm a little bit late but wondering if I can join you all? Went, for what was supposed to be, my 12 week scan and got back dated from 12+2 to 8+4 which puts my due date from 23rd Jan to the 18th Feb :flower:
> 
> We have same due date :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> I'm Feb 18th too! Glad to see a couple more dd buddies :hi:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's so cool!
> 
> How are you both feeling? This is my 2nd pregnancy and it's so different to my first!! I've got constant nausea and eating is a chore!!
> 
> Are you guys suffering or is plain sailing so far?Click to expand...

I'm the same as you, it's totally different from my first pregnancy. I felt great with my first, yet this one is kicking my butt. My OB said that with second pregnancies you tend to feel symptoms much sooner and stronger than with the first. Definitely true for me! I've got the constant nausea as well. I nibble on stuff througout the day (which is hard) and then by the evening I feel a little better, then I'm practically starving so I try and eat something normal and then it makes me even sicker lol. It's this crazy merry-go-round of frustration. 



sausages said:


> Harleyy, sorry you have had some bleeding. Have you had any more since? Did you get your u/s yet? Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Brittrashel, great news about picking up the heartbeat. :D Good luck with your testing.
> 
> jessthemess, congrats on hearing the heartbeat too! I am getting really jealous now.
> 
> Rainbowdrop, welcome! Do you have long cycles, is that why they moved you? When did you get your BFP? I am sure I remember your tests on the testing board. :)
> 
> hannahjex, sorry about your toothache. It's horrendous is tooth pain. :(
> 
> kayleigh_jane, congratulations on a positive result at your scan. I bet that's a load off your mind!!
> 
> 
> AFM, everything is going well so far. I feel great! I'm getting a lot of round ligament pain, but minimal nausea. I'm really tired and going to bed and sleeping by 10pm, but that's not a bad thing.
> 
> We're in the process of telling people. Our parents and sisters know now and so do a few of my friends. I'm telling some of my girlfriends tonight when we go to the cinema to watch Magic Mike XXL. :D
> 
> Telling our parents was great! We had told the kids about an hour before by giving them presents to unwrap and in the present was tee shirts saying "I'm going to be a bigger big sister" and "I'm going to be a big brother" The kids are SO excited and are full of questions about the baby. So they put on the tee shirts and we went out to the shop while my mum and DH's mum and dad came round for a BBQ. When they had all arrived I came back with the kids and the kids were in the tee shirts. My mum read them, but totally didn't get it. DH's mum did though. It was lovely! They're all worried given our loss history, but happy too.
> 
> I'll put a photo of the kids on in a sec from my phone...

Love the pic! I'm going to do something similar with my DD for my fb announcement. :)


----------



## BrittRashel

Has anyone heard anything about Ajarvis? I've been thinking about her lately.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Disney - that is exactly how I feel! It's horrible, I'm literally sleeping my days away when I'm not at work just to avoid the feeling. My dr prescribed me anti sickness tablets but I took one on a really bad day and it made me so drowsy that I daren't take them again! 

Sausages - my cycles were so out of wack when I came off the pill. In 13 months I had 5! My LMP was 19th April and I got my BFP in the 12th June but I was just randomly testing as I had no idea when I was due my period. I tested 2 weeks before my bfp and it was bfn so I clearly just ovulate really late! We've got to go back in 3 weeks for a rescan, by yesterday's scan we'll be 11+6 so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it is just late ovulation and not a case of baby not growing properly. We did see a little heartbeat yesterday though so that's put my mind at rest a lot

Harleyy - I'm so pleased everything went well at your scan. Looks like we're due on the same day!


----------



## AnnieMac2

Hello, I'd like to join. It looks like I have a lot of reading to do to get to know you all! Which is awesome. Congratulations on all of these pregnancies.

I'm 7w5d and due 2/26. I had an u/s at 7w and got a heartbeat. It was slightly slow at 118, but close to normal. Also a little small, but not enough to bother moving the due date. 

Britt - I was on a PAL thread with ajarvis. She is a little worried and has a scan this week (although maybe she said that on this thread already). Hopefully we hear good news from her soon!


----------



## dustergrl

sausages, cute pic!

Welcome, Annie!

I've been sleeping a lot- keeping up on here has even been difficult! I have also been getting what I assume to be hot flashes ALL AFTERNOON. From about 3:00 in the afternoon to 8:00 or so, I'm just hot. Nothing can cool me down. I'm dying for a swim but while on pelvic rest I've been told that's out of the question. *cries* I've been making do by putting ice packs on my chest. Anyone else with the hot flashes? Restless legs have also been an issue at night, making it difficult to sleep.


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Welcome Annie and congratulations!

Sausages - that is about the cutest picture I have ever seen! What gorgeous kiddies and such a gorgeous announcement!

Harleyy, I'm so relieved for you! <3


----------



## mrswichman

Wow just looking at some tickers crazy how some Will soon be in 2nd trimester. I hope everyone is well and the nausea/sickness goes soon


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww what a cute way to announce! 
I bought my dd a "big sister" shirt and it took my mom waaaay too long to get it! 
I am hoping to do a fb announcement after my first scan, but idk what I'll do exactly. I've seen a lot of cute, clever announcements lately. I always feel guilty announcing pregnancy because I know there are people who are dealing with infertility or other issues, even more of my fb friends than I know of, I'm sure. I want to celebrate our joy, but at the same time, I don't want to rub it in anyone's face. Especially since in our case this is baby number four and we had sex seriously twice in a year and fell pregnant totally by accident and there are people undergoing years of testing and treatment... 
Sorry. That's my ramble for the evening.


----------



## Jaxvipe

My scan is on Friday! I can't wait! Haven't been able to find hb on the Doppler which sucks but I know it's early.

I cannot wait until this nausea goes away. I'm so over it :(


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi there ladies,

Hope everyone's pregnancy is going really well and you're all feeling well.

I was due on the 26th February, but I have unfortunately suffered an early miscarriage :cry::cry:. Sorry to be a downer, but I just wanted to let you know so that the front page can be amended. 

Praying for a healthy baby next cycle when I will be having a frozen embryo transfer :hugs: Fingers crossed. 

Wishing you bucket loads of luck for your pregnancies.

Best wishes xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So my laptop has a virus and won't let me enter my password to get in. I have my kids' computer but it's super slow so I won't be around much, if at all, til I get my laptop fixed. Will add the two new ladies.

AFM, I took my son, who will be 1 next week, to the pediatrician yesterday because he doesn't bear any weight on his legs and when he crawls, he drags one leg. There is a possibility of neurological damage from his birth, so the fact that even my special needs daughter had these skills at this age concerned me. The pediatrician doesn't believe he has neurological damage, but he is concerned that my son has hip dysplasia. He hasn't gained any weight since February, and actually lost two pounds between December and February. He was 18lbs 7oz in February and was 18lbs 4oz yesterday. He has the classic frog leg position, and Google tells me that at his age, he will require surgery and/or a full body cast if he has it. I tried to take him for the bloodwork yesterday but his veins are too small so he has to be done at the hospital by the NICU team, and they weren't able to do his ultrasound either because they didn't have anyone to hold him down, and I'm 10 weeks, so couldn't do it.

Considering quitting my job. I feel like I have so much going on in life right now.
I'm about to go to trial with my ex over access to my kids, I'm 10 weeks pregnant, my 1 year old is now undergoing testing to find out why he isn't developing his gross motor skills properly, why he isn't gaining weight, and is about to start weekly occupational and physiotherapy sessions. My job requires me to get up at 4:15am, be on my feet for 8 hours and all I want to do is sleep when I get home, but I have 4 kids to look after. I have to get my kids up at 5am so I can go to work and it's not fair to them. My older son is headed into a teleconference thing to look for any mental health issues since he's beginning to show some sexually disturbing behaviour involving his autistic sister, and well, I have an autistic daughter on top of that.

I only went back so I could get the maternity benefits at the end, which will last a year. We're not struggling without me working.

What would you do? Stick it out for the extra $1200 a month for a year, or stay home?


----------



## dustergrl

So sorry, Jonesbaby. Best of luck to you with your transfer!

Wow, Brandi, that's a tough one. Are you paying for child care for your 4 now? I'm not sure how things work in Canada, but I know that if you are paying for care while you are working, it may even out in the end for you to quit. That being said, has fatigue improved for you during second trimester in the past? If so, it may be worth it to wait a couple weeks and see how you feel.

I do know that you seem like a very strong woman. That is a lot going on for you at once! :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yeah, it gets better around 13/14 weeks for me. I think I'm just trying to adjust from waking at 7am to waking at 4am and being on my feet all day long. I just know my time is going to be taken up a lot by these therapies and counselling soon as well. The OT and Physio will take up 2 days a week. I'm paying $500 a week for daycare right now, but that will drop to $820 a month in September and I won't pay anymore once I have the baby.

I'm just not sure what to do.


----------



## Quantea

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Hi there ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone's pregnancy is going really well and you're all feeling well.
> 
> I was due on the 26th February, but I have unfortunately suffered an early miscarriage :cry::cry:. Sorry to be a downer, but I just wanted to let you know so that the front page can be amended.
> 
> Praying for a healthy baby next cycle when I will be having a frozen embryo transfer :hugs: Fingers crossed.
> 
> Wishing you bucket loads of luck for your pregnancies.
> 
> Best wishes xx

I am so sorry Jonesbaby, I hope everything works out with the FET nexth month! :hugs: 



BrandiCanucks said:


> So my laptop has a virus and won't let me enter my password to get in. I have my kids' computer but it's super slow so I won't be around much, if at all, til I get my laptop fixed. Will add the two new ladies.
> 
> AFM, I took my son, who will be 1 next week, to the pediatrician yesterday because he doesn't bear any weight on his legs and when he crawls, he drags one leg. There is a possibility of neurological damage from his birth, so the fact that even my special needs daughter had these skills at this age concerned me. The pediatrician doesn't believe he has neurological damage, but he is concerned that my son has hip dysplasia. He hasn't gained any weight since February, and actually lost two pounds between December and February. He was 18lbs 7oz in February and was 18lbs 4oz yesterday. He has the classic frog leg position, and Google tells me that at his age, he will require surgery and/or a full body cast if he has it. I tried to take him for the bloodwork yesterday but his veins are too small so he has to be done at the hospital by the NICU team, and they weren't able to do his ultrasound either because they didn't have anyone to hold him down, and I'm 10 weeks, so couldn't do it.
> 
> Considering quitting my job. I feel like I have so much going on in life right now.
> I'm about to go to trial with my ex over access to my kids, I'm 10 weeks pregnant, my 1 year old is now undergoing testing to find out why he isn't developing his gross motor skills properly, why he isn't gaining weight, and is about to start weekly occupational and physiotherapy sessions. My job requires me to get up at 4:15am, be on my feet for 8 hours and all I want to do is sleep when I get home, but I have 4 kids to look after. I have to get my kids up at 5am so I can go to work and it's not fair to them. My older son is headed into a teleconference thing to look for any mental health issues since he's beginning to show some sexually disturbing behaviour involving his autistic sister, and well, I have an autistic daughter on top of that.
> 
> I only went back so I could get the maternity benefits at the end, which will last a year. We're not struggling without me working.
> 
> What would you do? Stick it out for the extra $1200 a month for a year, or stay home?

Oh, honey, when it rains, it pours. :hugs: I'm sorry you're going through all that! It seems like you have your hands more than full. About your son, I know the hip dysplasia diagnosis is awful and having to possibly go through surgery and PT and everything is going to be a long uphill road, but at least it's something fixable, right? The way I see it, surely it's better than a neurological disease that would be unfixable? (and I think I had mild hip dysplasia as a baby too, because my parents had to keep me in double diapers with my legs immobilized high and to the sides, but now I'm totally fine, with an awesome sports record and a brown belt in karate :thumbup: ) Did the doctor mention a prognosis? Does it have to take place soon?

About your job, I guess it depends on how much you need the extra money and if you guys can make do without. I have also started at a new job since finding out I was pregnant, and it's quite hard on me as well because it's 8 hours on my feet and running around. I cannot even imagine having to come back home to taking care of 4 kids on my own, so you're kinda my superhero at the moment, lol. So, the thing is, I have been struggling with the same decision as well. Stay in the job but risk complications from the extreme physical strain (I literally have to keep running stairs up and down, which my OB is not happy about) or give up and lose the income (my husband is kinda forced to work pro bono at the moment, so mine is the only income in the house). It can be a very serious decision, and there's always the fear of financial insecurity, especially with a little one on the way (or 4 little ones already under your care, as in your case).

In my case, I haven't made any permanent decisions yet either, but I'm leaning towards leaving work for now. I'm gonna meet my department manager tomorrow to inform him of my pregnancy and ask for lighter duties. He seems like a decent person, but I'm not sure how much he can do given that it's _extremely_ busy and he doesn't have many choices. So I have already made up my mind that if I can't bring my work load down, I may take a no-benefits absence leave at the end of the month. It's a decision I can live with, I think, and it has made me feel lighter and sleep easier at night. We will miss the money, but if we only buy the essentials we should be able to pull through until after baby is born and I can get back to work. Parents and in-laws are also giving us their support and are chomping at the bit to buy things for the new baby to help us out financially, so there's that too. :blush:

But that's just me though, and to be honest, I wouldn't completely lose my job, so I guess that's a fringe benefit that made my decision easier. So, I guess things to consider would be how financially stable will you be without the extra income, and how difficult would it be to get another job later on? Are there people in your family willing to help out if anything sudden happens and you need some extra support? Are there any chances that DS's health issues might bring on more expenses? Or, on the other hand, will your DS need to stay at home for a long time after a possible surgery or need a higher level of care until he gets back to normal? These are all very serious considerations, and it's not an easy decision. Also, no one else can walk in your shoes, so I'm sure when the time comes, you'll know what's best for you and your babies :hugs:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Oh man Brandi that sounds so tough :( I hope everything turns out ok. Your life sounds very stressful right now. I don't blame you for thinking about quitting. Right now you may just need to reevalute and focus on taking care of yourself and your babies. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## BrittRashel

I'm sorry Brandi. I have no good advice because I can't even imagine what I would do in your situation. Lots of :hugs: and I hope you are able to get some good advise from some other ladies.

AFM, I officially can't button my slacks anymore. I had to break out the bella band this morning. I'm also getting a lot of round ligament pain today. I'm definitely growing.


----------



## mrswichman

RainbowDrop_x said:


> mrswichman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainbowDrop_x said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm a little bit late but wondering if I can join you all? Went, for what was supposed to be, my 12 week scan and got back dated from 12+2 to 8+4 which puts my due date from 23rd Jan to the 18th Feb :flower:
> 
> We have same due date :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> I'm Feb 18th too! Glad to see a couple more dd buddies :hi:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's so cool!
> 
> How are you both feeling? This is my 2nd pregnancy and it's so different to my first!! I've got constant nausea and eating is a chore!!
> 
> Are you guys suffering or is plain sailing so far?Click to expand...

My second little one as well, it's kicking my butt...havn't actually gotten sick or anything but the nausea just stays put all day. And currently anything I eat is making me gag...

Are anyone else's boobs still sore??


----------



## dustergrl

mrswichman said:


> Are anyone else's boobs still sore??

Mine are with a bra or after laying down. I think the wires on my bras no longer allow enough room... I think it's time to invest in some new bras!


----------



## became

Hope you're all well :) haven't been on in a while! 

Is there anyone else who doesn't feel pregnant? I have no symptoms at all, they all disappeared around 7 weeks. I'm worrying like mad, what if baby has stopped growing so levels have stopped rising? :( I hope it's not just me! X


----------



## daniyaaq

Quantea said:


> Hey dani, just asking out of curiosity, aren't you concerned with the trip to Botswana? I was under the impression that the CDC advises against pregnant women traveling to malaria endemic areas. Did they put you on malaria preventing drugs? I also think we can't use DEET in the first trimester at least? (I wish we could because mosquitoes here have been driving me crazy!) And I don't think the ciprofloxacin they prescribe for traveler's diarrhea is safe for pregnant women either. Just curious, because my own doctor has been giving me loooong talks about what is and what isn't safe to do during this time...

Not really no, I'm originally from there and the area we live in doesn't actually have malaria or anything like that. 



BrandiCanucks said:


> Ramzi can't be done after 8w0d. It's inaccurate after then, sorry.
> 
> Nausea is REALLY kicking my butt and it doesn't help that I'm in food services. Drinking water makes it much worse, to the point that I'm gagging, and because my restaurant is so fast paced, you sweat and dehydrate pretty fast, so I need to drink water. It's a vicious cycle.

I'm the same with water I actually put lemon in it for me to be able to drink


dustergrl said:


> mrswichman said:
> 
> 
> Are anyone else's boobs still sore??
> 
> Mine are with a bra or after laying down. I think the wires on my bras no longer allow enough room... I think it's time to invest in some new bras!Click to expand...

Same here, with bra boobs get really sore.

Afm I'm just settling in Botswana, trip wasn't so bad afterall. Nausea and vomiting comes and goes which sucks. Just want it to stop. Oh I felt baby move already, anyone else?


----------



## mumofone25

Hi ladies:) 

Can I join you???? 

I'm due surprise baby no.3 on the 14th February. I'm already mummy to a almost 6 year old and a 17 month old. (I'm due 5 days before her 2nd birthday) 


Cxc


----------



## Jules8

became said:


> Hope you're all well :) haven't been on in a while!
> 
> Is there anyone else who doesn't feel pregnant? I have no symptoms at all, they all disappeared around 7 weeks. I'm worrying like mad, what if baby has stopped growing so levels have stopped rising? :( I hope it's not just me! X

Other than a little bit of nausea occasionally and slight breast tenderness some evenings, I pretty much don't have many symptoms. My doctor said to relax and try not to worry, because on the inside my body is going through a lot of changes. I'm trying to take his advice, but its hard when people look at me crazy for saying I feel great.


----------



## writingislove

became said:


> Hope you're all well :) haven't been on in a while!
> 
> Is there anyone else who doesn't feel pregnant? I have no symptoms at all, they all disappeared around 7 weeks. I'm worrying like mad, what if baby has stopped growing so levels have stopped rising? :( I hope it's not just me! X

I got worried enough to post in the First Tri board about this same thing. I'm 9w5d and my symptoms started fading just after 8 weeks. I get a TINY bit of nausea every three days or so, but it's nothing like it was. I'm not as tired as I was. It scared the crap out of me, but I've spent hours (yes, hours) on Google and apparently it's not uncommon for this to happen and everything to be okay. As the placenta forms and starts to take over, apparently some women's symptoms start to disappear sooner in the first tri than others. Maybe we're just lucky. :thumbup:

To be on the safe side, I did order a Doppler for peace of mind...should be here next week.


----------



## ksquared726

Writingislove - Thank you for doing that research!! My symptoms started lessening when I was 8.5 weeks. I barely had nausea anyway, but it's completely gone now (except maybe a random little bit yesterday). I was freaked out too but trying to tell myself the same thing - that it's probably because the placenta is taking over, and I barely had nausea anyway. I still have the gas, bloating and mild cramps that feel like my uterus is growing. And I'm starting to stick out a little already, and more so by the end of the day. I bought a Doppler too and mine should be here any day now. I can't wait to check the heartbeat - hope I'm able to find it!


----------



## became

Thanks ladies, I do feel a little more at ease today! The only symptom I really have now is heartburn, when I lay down or when I eat hot food. I'm sure everything's okay, I'm just going to say I'm lucky for feeling good! :haha: X


----------



## whittnie117

Jonesbaby, so sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you get your rainbow sticky baby soon.

Brandi, sounds super stressful. Do what feels right to you. The extra money would be nice, but sometimes we have things go on that are out of our control and we must focus on them. It's hard to give advice without knowing the full details, but I hope that whatever decision you make is one that feels right for you and your family.

I still feel awful with symptoms. I had disappearing symptoms in my first pregnancy for about a week or week and a half before they came back full force. Relish the time! As for my breasts, they are super sore. I'm couple weeks behind a lot of ladies here, so that may be why. I never had breast sensitivity in my first pregnancy. This time it is pretty bad, but that could be because I am still nursing. None of my bras fit...and I recently lost 50 lbs (still a super plus size woman) and none of my "big" bras fit either, lol! I think I may have to buy some more as well.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! I have my first scan today and I'm freaking out lol. I am sooooooo nervous, I think it's because I haven't been able to find a job in the Doppler. But my nausea and heartburn have been here at full force this week so I guess that's a good sign. I'll update you guys later with how the scan went!


----------



## whittnie117

My first scan is today too. I am a mix of emotions!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I always get so nervous before appointments, especially early on! Here's hoping everything looks good!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

GL with the scans today ladies! Everything will be fine! Be sure to share pix :)


----------



## whittnie117

I just got back from my scan. He dated me back to a March 3rd due date, but I am certain on when we had sex, concieved, and implanted. I felt everything and I had taken a ovulation test. Besides, it is near impossible to have gotten a clear blue digital positive weeks indicator on the day I did if I were due March 3. I am just a little confused. Anyway, should I stay in the group or move over to March Monkeys? Also, here is my picture. Little bubs had a hb of 150 and everything looked good. All my numbers came back great too. I am just a bit low on vitamin D. Am I too far along for a Ramzi theory guess?

[URL=https://s137.photobucket.com/user/whittnie116/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150717_132647.jpg.html][IMG]https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q229/whittnie116/Mobile%20Uploads/20150717_132647.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jessthemess

Enjoy all of your scans girls!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Baby measured right on track with a hb of 162! So relieved!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Scans look great, ladies!! 
Whittnie, stay! Or do both! Why not?


----------



## Disneymom1129

Lovely scans whittnie and jax! Nothing like seeing them for the first time :cloud9:


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Beautiful scans ladies!!! <3


----------



## BabyNo1

kayleigh_jane said:


> Beautiful scans ladies!!! <3

Congratulations on 12 weeks  .. x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Morning sickness still kicking me in the butt.
:(


----------



## daniyaaq

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Morning sickness still kicking me in the butt.
> :(

You and me both


----------



## became

This fatigue is ridiculous! I woke up an hour ago, and I'm already tired enough to happily go back to bed! :( 9 weeks today, how did I get here so soon? :haha: I still worry just as much as I did at 6 weeks though.. X


----------



## mrswichman

Is anyone else getting super hot at night when sleeping?? We have air on and Fan going, but I still wake up hot...

Beautiful scans by the way ladies!!!


----------



## writingislove

mrswichman said:


> Is anyone else getting super hot at night when sleeping?? We have air on and Fan going, but I still wake up hot...
> 
> Beautiful scans by the way ladies!!!

I end up kicking the blanket off every single night. Lately it's been cool enough at night too that our house gets cooler than usual, and that doesn't help any.


----------



## atiekay

mrswichman said:


> Is anyone else getting super hot at night when sleeping?? We have air on and Fan going, but I still wake up hot...
> 
> Beautiful scans by the way ladies!!!

Yes!!! Oh my goodness, I get so hot at night! It's kind of starting to ease up now (knock on wood). But I would be kind of cold/hot most of the day (like I want a blanket, then I put one on and I am burning up) and then completely hot at night! I thought I was crazy! :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm constantly hot/cold/hot/cold all day and all night long. So annoying.


----------



## SpudsMama

Has anyone else been struggling with breathlessness? And I don't just mean when you're up and about... I've been sat on the sofa for a good half an hour now feeling like I can't take a deep breath, it's as if I'm short of air. Horrible! :wacko:


----------



## writingislove

SpudsMama said:


> Has anyone else been struggling with breathlessness? And I don't just mean when you're up and about... I've been sat on the sofa for a good half an hour now feeling like I can't take a deep breath, it's as if I'm short of air. Horrible! :wacko:

Yes! Especially when I lie down for bed at night. My phone app says it's due to your body producing 50% more blood than usual.


----------



## hannahjex

Jonesbaby I'm so sorry for your loss, best of luck with the FET. 

Brandi I have no advice, I don't know how I'd cope in your situation. 

So lovely to see more healthy scans :)

As for me, I officially still suck at pregnancy. SPD has started already and I'm barely 10 weeks :( I don't know how I'll cope with work etc and my toddler if it's started this early, it was awful last time but didn't really kick in bad until 20 weeks and I was in a different job then which was more desk based. I rarely sit down for more than 5 minutes in my current job so if I end up on crutches and needing a wheelchair like I did last time I'm screwed. Also, I'm so fed up with this nausea and exhaustion, ugh. 

But on a positive note we told our parents and siblings this week (I'd told work and it felt unfair for them all to know when family didn't) and that's been fun. Although we drove 5 hours after work yesterday to see our inlaws for the weekend and my useless husband totally blurted it out to his mother as soon as we arrived instead of sticking with the plan, which was to put DD in an 'only child status expiring' T shirt when we came down for breakfast this morning. Oh well. 

Hope everyone is okay xx


----------



## CRWx

:wave:

Can I join? :D

I'm Char and I'm due around 28th February, hoping for a sticky bean after three previous losses.

Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## mrswichman

Kinda wanna cry, feel like these weeks are going by so slow....It has only been 1wk 2 days since i found out how far along i am...and 1month and days since i found out about little bug...i need to occupy my mind...:dohh:


----------



## Disneymom1129

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Morning sickness still kicking me in the butt.
> :(

Same. I'm down almost 5 lbs :wacko:. As hard as it is, I have found if I choke something down in the morning, the less sick I'll be during the day. So this morning I had a slice of toast and was actually able to eat a little lunch a couple hours later. I was suprised yet ecstatic. It's keeping my tummy empty (all these food aversion ugh) that seems to keep me sick. Now I'm sipping on Gatorade. Hang in there.


----------



## Disneymom1129

I've been looking on Pinterest at gender reveal party ideas. I know I've got like 9-10 more weeks til I even find out the gender but hey I like to plan ahead :laugh2:. Anyone else planning on doing a party? I might just stick to the plain idea of cutting a cake for the reveal. Curious if anyone has thought of anything cool :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

mrswichman said:


> Kinda wanna cry, feel like these weeks are going by so slow....It has only been 1wk 2 days since i found out how far along i am...and 1month and days since i found out about little bug...i need to occupy my mind...:dohh:

Yes... The 40 week wait is much worse than the 2 week wait I have found... :laugh2:. I'm impatient already too.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I definitely feel like this pregnancy is flying by already. But it's my fourth. Each one has gone faster it seems. 
I love gender reveal parties!! I have no ideas, but I love the whole idea. 
I've lost a few pounds, too. So hard to force down food sometimes. Bleh.


----------



## whittnie117

I find eating fruity pebbles in the morning makes me feel less sick during the day, weird right? I am totally sugar and carb craving. I've gained so much weight already. It's bad. I hope I can get it under control soon. I am still feeling nauseated throughout the day, but I have escaped throwing up by eating the fruity pebbles right when I wake up, lol.

As for spd, mine was awful too last pregnancy. I was in a wheel chair as well. I'm already feeling some extra pain, but I hope it doesn't start so early. 

As for gender reveal, I am totally thinking of doing a private gender scan at 13 1/2 weeks. They guarantee an accurate result or you come back again free until they do.


----------



## thexfadingpat

We won't be doing a gender reveal party or anything.
But we've decided that we will be paying to have a private scan to find out the gender around 17 weeks. And we will be telling people the gender right away, but keeping the name a surprise until the birth. :thumbup:


----------



## became

Question.. Do you go by your LMP or how far along you were measuring at the scan? Confused! :shrug:


----------



## SpudsMama

became said:


> Question.. Do you go by your LMP or how far along you were measuring at the scan? Confused! :shrug:

I've been going by LMP, but if my due date changes according to my 12 week scan in a couple of weeks I'll switch it to that. 

Although when pregnant with my daughter my EDD by LMP was 27th August... her scan put me forward all the way to the 19th despite me knowing exactly when I'd ovulated! She came on the 26th so the LMP was probably right all along tbh :haha:


----------



## became

Haha, thank you. I'm confused because at my first scan they dated me 6 weeks, 6 days.. That makes me 9 weeks, 1 day today. However, my LMP makes me 9 weeks, 5 days today! Is the scan most accurate? :shrug: X


----------



## SpudsMama

I think I've read that early scans aren't very accurate with dating, which is why I ignored the new due date my 8 week scan gave me. 12 weeks is supposed to be better which is why I'll go with that one :)


----------



## became

Thank you :) x


----------



## writingislove

I bought a doppler and heard the baby's heartbeat this morning! So, so incredible. :D


----------



## Wandering

Hi girls could I join please? :flower: I'm Abbie, and I have 2 year old called Lily :thumbup: I think I'm due on Feb 14th although Il have a more accurate idea after the 12 week scan! x


----------



## SilasLove

I really have no idea when I ovulated, but know it was somewhere past cd21 as my progesterone was only at .7 that day. I got my positive on July 1 so I just guessed when I ovulated based off that. I am pretty sure this will be a march baby - and at a very early u/s they saw nothing so I know I wasn't 6 weeks at that time. But I'll hopefully get another u/s soon so I can get a good idea of when I am due.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

If we went by LMP then I'd be 13+1. When I went for what should have been my 12 week scan we got put back to 8+4 but told it could all change again at my next scan which is the 5th August. It's all so confusing!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Kinda tmi but does anyone feel like the big O has changed since becoming pregnant?


----------



## whittnie117

Welcome to the new ladies.

For the dating, I feel the doc's edd is off for me by a few days. I know when I ovulated, when we had sex, and when I implanted. I felt everything. So I am just leaving my ticker alone. Like my husband said, the baby will let us know who is right. Ha! 

As for the "big O," I have only had one since becoming pregnant. I cramped up so bad after I felt like I could have miscarried. So, I haven't tried for another one, lol. So I'd say it is different. In my last pregnancy it was much more intense, which was fun. Until I got put on pelvic rest, lol.


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm sorry you cramped! that certainly doesn't make the event fun.

For me.. I almost can't even feel it. I Only know it has happened when I feel my pulse down in the area. Other than that no 'wave of release' anymore.


----------



## writingislove

I also only have once since getting pregnant, and for me it happened a lot faster than usual, lol. But I'm so rarely in the mood these days that I don't even want it. I just have quickies with DH to keep him from going insane. :blush:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Lol add me to the quickies for DH's sake list


----------



## Domimom

Can I join? I am due 2/14.


----------



## Disneymom1129

We'll be keeping the name a surprise as well. Adds to the suspense! :haha:


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Kinda tmi but does anyone feel like the big O has changed since becoming pregnant?

Mine have been great :laugh2:. They're easier to achieve and more intense. Haven't had any cramping from them either yet.. So I better enjoy that while I can. I remember getting bad BH's with my daughter when I was further along after the Os.


----------



## Nurse1980

Hi

Can I join please. Due on the 12th Feb.

Thanks


----------



## rollachick

Disneymom1129 said:


> I've been looking on Pinterest at gender reveal party ideas. I know I've got like 9-10 more weeks til I even find out the gender but hey I like to plan ahead :laugh2:. Anyone else planning on doing a party? I might just stick to the plain idea of cutting a cake for the reveal. Curious if anyone has thought of anything cool :)

 thats what we did for our last bub. It was cool. Simple is good and then u get a yummy cake after. This time if we do find out we will get another cake and get our daughter to do like a cake smash kinda thing with it :) 



RainbowDrop_x said:


> If we went by LMP then I'd be 13+1. When I went for what should have been my 12 week scan we got put back to 8+4 but told it could all change again at my next scan which is the 5th August. It's all so confusing!

 thats along way to put you back. Do u have irregular cycles?



writingislove said:


> I also only have once since getting pregnant, and for me it happened a lot faster than usual, lol. But I'm so rarely in the mood these days that I don't even want it. I just have quickies with DH to keep him from going insane. :blush:

 Yup same here for the sake of dh :blush:

Afm. Got my 12 week scan in four days time. Sooo excited to c this little bean for the first time :) anyone any good at guessing with the nub or skull theory?


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

rollachick said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> I've been looking on Pinterest at gender reveal party ideas. I know I've got like 9-10 more weeks til I even find out the gender but hey I like to plan ahead :laugh2:. Anyone else planning on doing a party? I might just stick to the plain idea of cutting a cake for the reveal. Curious if anyone has thought of anything cool :)
> 
> thats what we did for our last bub. It was cool. Simple is good and then u get a yummy cake after. This time if we do find out we will get another cake and get our daughter to do like a cake smash kinda thing with it :)
> 
> 
> 
> RainbowDrop_x said:
> 
> 
> If we went by LMP then I'd be 13+1. When I went for what should have been my 12 week scan we got put back to 8+4 but told it could all change again at my next scan which is the 5th August. It's all so confusing!Click to expand...
> 
> thats along way to put you back. Do u have irregular cycles?
> 
> 
> 
> writingislove said:
> 
> 
> I also only have once since getting pregnant, and for me it happened a lot faster than usual, lol. But I'm so rarely in the mood these days that I don't even want it. I just have quickies with DH to keep him from going insane. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup same here for the sake of dh :blush:
> 
> Afm. Got my 12 week scan in four days time. Sooo excited to c this little bean for the first time :) anyone any good at guessing with the nub or skull theory?Click to expand...

Ridiculously irregular! We came off the pill in May last year, I didn't have af until September, then November, then January and then April was my last cycle so 4 in like 13/14 months :shock:


----------



## rollachick

Oh wow thats crazy irregular. That wuda been hard for trying to get pregnant


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I am so jealous of all this big O talk lol I have been on pelvic rest since I was like 6.5 weeks so I am dying inside we were very naughty and dis it once and omg it was so good but hugely ruined by a big bleed so there is nothin but cobwebs goin on down there at the moment lol. 
It was how ever very hightened with my last 2 pregnancies I could get there much fast and it was way more intense it was great! I have a feeling I am going to be on pelvic rest for most of my pregnancy so I suppose I better get use to ir :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

awe poor thing. I think my DH would go nuts if I was on pelvic rest. 

me on the other hand, I was never one to want or crave it before pregnancy so to me I'm like :shrug: whatever.


----------



## ksquared726

With me, I get there faster but afterward it stings! For hours my hooch is so uncomfortable. So we've only done it maybe 3 or 4 times.


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya....I haven't posted here for a while....was on often early doors.

Unfortunately I lost my baby...heartbeat stopped at 9 weeks ....went in for the surgical procedure today. If someone... Brandi? Can put that on first page that would be great.

Thanks ladies...and good luck to you all for your February babbas x x


----------



## dustergrl

mitchnorm said:


> Hiya....I haven't posted here for a while....was on often early doors.
> 
> Unfortunately I lost my baby...heartbeat stopped at 9 weeks ....went in for the surgical procedure today. If someone... Brandi? Can put that on first page that would be great.
> 
> Thanks ladies...and good luck to you all for your February babbas x x

So sorry. :hugs: Hope you get your rainbow as soon as you are ready.

AFM the fatigue is still hitting hard but I feel like I'm finally eating enough! I go in for a scan tomorrow to see what my SCH looks like; hopefully it will have cleared up!


----------



## mrswichman

Not really wanting to DTD too much lately but when we do...its much more intense.
AFM: Fatigue is always here and the nausea hasn't subsided at all, along with the sore boobs...I think they have gotten worse this past week...

Names; We finally decided on our girls name(I am dead set this little bug is a lady), boys name are still undecided. I want to wait this time around but who knows I may just blurt it out, haha.


mitchnorm sorry for your loss, hope you get your lucky bean soon. :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So sorry, mitchnorm. :hugs: 

I am really sure this one is a boy... 
First appointment tomorrow. Finally!


----------



## Jaxvipe

I am definitely not in the mood to DTD right now lol but have a couple times for DH but I'm too afraid to attempt to O. 

Fatigue is also hitting me super hard and my almost 3 year old has been waking up at 5am the past 3 nights. I told DH she is all his tonight. I need some sleep!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

2 days til my 12 week scan yay :)


----------



## became

I'm definitely off sex at the minute, completely. We had it the other night and it was just so uncomfortable for me, in so many ways! Plus with all of the UTI's I keep getting I don't want to risk sex setting of another! X


----------



## Kirstiedenman

dustergrl said:


> So sorry. :hugs: Hope you get your rainbow as soon as you are ready.
> 
> AFM the fatigue is still hitting hard but I feel like I'm finally eating enough! I go in for a scan tomorrow to see what my SCH looks like; hopefully it will have cleared up!

What kind of sch do you have?? What have they told you the long term outcomes can be if it doesnt heal?
My sch is on my placenta they explained it like my placenta didnt implant properly so it had broken away in a certain spot and wasnt closing up :( I have had them with every pregnancy my first 2 were just in the uterus lining I think thwy said it was so it was all fine but this time it has freaked me if it doesnt heal i will be on bed rest my whole pregnancy and baby will be delivered by 35 weeks. I have my appointments this week to find out whats going on so fx its good news and fx for it is also!



mitchnorm said:


> Hiya....I haven't posted here for a while....was on often early doors.
> 
> Unfortunately I lost my baby...heartbeat stopped at 9 weeks ....went in for the surgical procedure today. If someone... Brandi? Can put that on first page that would be great.
> 
> Thanks ladies...and good luck to you all for your February babbas x x

I am so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:
i truely hope you get your rainbow and good luck xx

Afm i am with alot of you ladies fatigue is a bitch! I have a 19 month old and 3.5yr old and the eldest 1 still doesn't sleep through the night he suffers from bad nightmares and the little one has bad asthma so will not sleep any where but right next to at the moment he is usually a self soother and sleeps through the night it has been killing me I have had numerous days over the last week with 3-4hrs broken sleep! My ms or should I say all day sickness has started subsided wooohooooo I threw up for 28 weeks with the other 2 so this is a real treat lol. Even the though the pregnancy is very different to my others im certain we are having boy #3 but I am not fussed in fact quite excited at the idea I love my boys they are so much fun and to have another would be such a joy! 
We were staying team yellow but now undecided hehe


----------



## dustergrl

Kirstiedenman said:


> dustergrl said:
> 
> 
> So sorry. :hugs: Hope you get your rainbow as soon as you are ready.
> 
> AFM the fatigue is still hitting hard but I feel like I'm finally eating enough! I go in for a scan tomorrow to see what my SCH looks like; hopefully it will have cleared up!
> 
> What kind of sch do you have?? What have they told you the long term outcomes can be if it doesnt heal?
> My sch is on my placenta they explained it like my placenta didnt implant properly so it had broken away in a certain spot and wasnt closing up :( I have had them with every pregnancy my first 2 were just in the uterus lining I think thwy said it was so it was all fine but this time it has freaked me if it doesnt heal i will be on bed rest my whole pregnancy and baby will be delivered by 35 weeks. I have my appointments this week to find out whats going on so fx its good news and fx for it is also!
> 
> 
> 
> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Hiya....I haven't posted here for a while....was on often early doors.
> 
> Unfortunately I lost my baby...heartbeat stopped at 9 weeks ....went in for the surgical procedure today. If someone... Brandi? Can put that on first page that would be great.
> 
> Thanks ladies...and good luck to you all for your February babbas x xClick to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:
> i truely hope you get your rainbow and good luck xx
> 
> Afm i am with alot of you ladies fatigue is a bitch! I have a 19 month old and 3.5yr old and the eldest 1 still doesn't sleep through the night he suffers from bad nightmares and the little one has bad asthma so will not sleep any where but right next to at the moment he is usually a self soother and sleeps through the night it has been killing me I have had numerous days over the last week with 3-4hrs broken sleep! My ms or should I say all day sickness has started subsided wooohooooo I threw up for 28 weeks with the other 2 so this is a real treat lol. Even the though the pregnancy is very different to my others im certain we are having boy #3 but I am not fussed in fact quite excited at the idea I love my boys they are so much fun and to have another would be such a joy!
> We were staying team yellow but now undecided heheClick to expand...

They didn't tell me what kind it was, just that it was 3.1cm long. I haven't had any bleeding in over 2 weeks now so I'm hoping things are stable, if not healed. Poor DH hasn't gotten any throughout this whole pregnancy so far!

Wow, it seems like a lot of people are confident on what they are having already! We will be staying team yellow, and I really have no idea. I'm even on the cusp in the Chinese Gender Calendar, so if my due date changes only one day, my gender will change. Lack of MS points to boy but even that can be a fluke. The only weird thing I caught myself doing was right at the beginning of the pregnancy, I caught myself referring to the baby as "she" without knowing why. So who knows.

We bought a crib bedding set on eBay and started looking at paint colors for the nursery! :) We have orangish-stained wood in the room so paint will be a challenge, but are leaning toward a tan. Something that can stay as baby grows up!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I've had more morning sickness this pregnancy than any other, and I'm still 80% sure it's a boy! Ha! 

I referred to the baby as "she" without thinking, and that one DID turn out to be a girl!


----------



## thexfadingpat

I just had my first midwife appointment today, and it went good. :)
It was a lot of talking- She gave us a run down of how midwives work vs an OB, took down our medical history, talked about the difference birth location choices, talking about breastfeeding (and already suggested that I start looking up videos and even attending breast feeding groups so that I am prepared ahead of time). And she gave me lots of information to read at home.
I got my requisitions for bloodwork and she sent one off for my 20 weeks ultrasound (for healthy pregnancies they don't even do a 12 week u/s, so I will only be getting one at 20 weeks through them).
And right at the end we got to hear the heartbeat, which was a very strong 170. :happydance:
She also commented that my uterus felt a bit high up for being 10 weeks (she said it felt like I was closer to 12), so asked if I was certain on my LMP, which I am. She said my uterus could just be tilted forward, or because I am pretty skinny is it starting to move above the pelvic bone a bit earlier.
And since she goes by LMP, by EDD is just what I had thought- February 17th.


----------



## writingislove

According to Ramzi I'm predicted a girl, but I have this strong feeling it's a boy. Still two months until we find out, I might go crazy!


----------



## Disneymom1129

mitchnorm said:


> Hiya....I haven't posted here for a while....was on often early doors.
> 
> Unfortunately I lost my baby...heartbeat stopped at 9 weeks ....went in for the surgical procedure today. If someone... Brandi? Can put that on first page that would be great.
> 
> Thanks ladies...and good luck to you all for your February babbas x x

:cry: So sorry for your loss :(


----------



## dustergrl

Had my scan this morning, they said my SCH is getting smaller! :)

DH came along and of course we got to see Bip- who was very active! Every time I talked the baby would move. We even got to see a flip! :cloud9: Bip is measuring 11w2d, right on schedule, hb 165. I feel so lucky that things are going as well as they are.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mrswichman

dustergrl said:


> Had my scan this morning, they said my SCH is getting smaller! :)
> 
> DH came along and of course we got to see Bip- who was very active! Every time I talked the baby would move. We even got to see a flip! :cloud9: Bip is measuring 11w2d, right on schedule, hb 165. I feel so lucky that things are going as well as they are.

Aww a little baby not a blob anymore :D


----------



## Disneymom1129

dustergrl said:


> Had my scan this morning, they said my SCH is getting smaller! :)
> 
> DH came along and of course we got to see Bip- who was very active! Every time I talked the baby would move. We even got to see a flip! :cloud9: Bip is measuring 11w2d, right on schedule, hb 165. I feel so lucky that things are going as well as they are.

Exciting! Adorable scan :)


----------



## became

Great news! :) Adorable scan, looks so cute. X


----------



## whittnie117

Adorable scan dustr. 

I keep referring to this baby as "he" unintentionally. I read about rakhi theory and thing my scan shows girl, it in another picture the results are reversed. So I am unsure if the first ultrasound image was mirrored or not. The Chinese calender, what are you ladies using because one website says boy and one says girl. I think it is a boy, just by feeling. However I would like a girl because my husband wants a girl and I want to be done after this pregnancy, lol!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Here's my little one!! So cute! Everything is good.


----------



## dustergrl

AmaryllisRed said:


> Here's my little one!! So cute! Everything is good.
> View attachment 884385

Very nice scan- glad to hear all is well! :)


----------



## hannahjex

I'm so sorry Mitchnorm :( xx

So nice to see some more lovely scans :)

AFM, I have my first midwife appointment today, finally!! Don't know why I'm so excited, as I recall from my first pregnancy the booking in appointment is just boring history taking and bloods. But it'll be more 'real' once I'm officially booked in for antenatal care.

Anyone here in the UK and had an EMCS with their first? I'm not sure how it'll work this time round and if my care will end up being consultant led instead of midwife led. Kind of annoyed I'm having my booking in appointment at the lovely new birth centre when I'm pretty sure I won't be allowed to deliver there as they only take 'low risk' mothers :( xx


----------



## hannahjex

Booking in appointment went well. I'll be having consultant led care and in addition to the consultant appointments, my midwife appointments will follow the same pattern as if it were my first pregnancy so I'll be seen extra times. So I'm most definitely, absolutely not a candidate for the birth centre (which is lovely) - the birth centre, not the fact that I can't deliver there. I'll get an appointment letter in the post for my 12 week scan and my first consultant appointment in the next couple weeks. She's referred me for physio for the SPD already, which is great because I didn't get seen by physio until like 25 weeks last time, by which point I could barely walk. It's all getting exciting and 'real' now. Also scarier haha, it's not till we were talking through my history with the first pregnancy and all my risk factors I remembered exactly why I said I'd never do this again! :S


----------



## PriandRafa

Duster:
what a cute pic!!!!!!!!!

and soooo happy everything is under control and getting to normal!!!
You will be fine!!!!!
Funny that baby would move every time you spoke! haha


----------



## BabyNo1

hannahjex said:


> Booking in appointment went well. I'll be having consultant led care and in addition to the consultant appointments, my midwife appointments will follow the same pattern as if it were my first pregnancy so I'll be seen extra times. So I'm most definitely, absolutely not a candidate for the birth centre (which is lovely) - the birth centre, not the fact that I can't deliver there. I'll get an appointment letter in the post for my 12 week scan and my first consultant appointment in the next couple weeks. She's referred me for physio for the SPD already, which is great because I didn't get seen by physio until like 25 weeks last time, by which point I could barely walk. It's all getting exciting and 'real' now. Also scarier haha, it's not till we were talking through my history with the first pregnancy and all my risk factors I remembered exactly why I said I'd never do this again! :S

Hi
I had EMCS with my first and am also under a consultant. . I have my first appointment tomorrow and scan on Friday 

Not really sure what to expect from consultant app though.
x


----------



## Jules8

Had my last appt. at my fertility specialist today. Everything is looking great and heard a strong heartbeat at 153 beats per minute! :) I hope everyone else is doing well.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150722_095544950.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jaxvipe

Great scans ladies!!


----------



## dustergrl

Yay Jules! :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

Finally found the hb on my Doppler!!!! So happy!!!


----------



## ksquared726

Yay, Jax! What kind of Doppler do you have? Any tips/tricks?


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Wooo, Jax! That's awesome. Isn't it the most beautiful sound?!

I had my 12 week scan earlier in the week and am super happy to report that everything went well. Baby was so cute, taking big gulps of fluid which was amazing to see!

I had every intention on staying team yellow, but showed my friend my scan picture who said 'That's a girl for sure!' She is a self proclaimed nub expert and said it was clearly girl. I know it is just a theory and can be wrong but I'm so intrigued now that I'm probably going to find out in a few weeks haha.

I hope you're all well and those little bugs in there are strong and healthy!
 



Attached Files:







00013.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Jaxvipe

I have the sonoline b Doppler. Ive been trying for almost 2 weeks now to find it with no luck. Finally I found it off to the left side about 2 inches below my belly button, inline with my hip bone. It was very soft and easy to miss. I think I had been trying to low for a while now.


----------



## Jaxvipe

kayleigh_jane said:


> Wooo, Jax! That's awesome. Isn't it the most beautiful sound?!
> 
> I had my 12 week scan earlier in the week and am super happy to report that everything went well. Baby was so cute, taking big gulps of fluid which was amazing to see!
> 
> I had every intention on staying team yellow, but showed my friend my scan picture who said 'That's a girl for sure!' She is a self proclaimed nub expert and said it was clearly girl. I know it is just a theory and can be wrong but I'm so intrigued now that I'm probably going to find out in a few weeks haha.
> 
> I hope you're all well and those little bugs in there are strong and healthy!


Awesome scan!!! If I had to guess I would say girl too! Soooo exciting!!!


----------



## hannahjex

BabyNo1 said:


> Hi
> I had EMCS with my first and am also under a consultant. . I have my first appointment tomorrow and scan on Friday
> 
> Not really sure what to expect from consultant app though.
> x

Hope the scan goes well. :) Please let me know how it goes with consultant. 

So nice to see all the lovely scans :)

I'm tempted to get a doppler but knowing me it would stress me out cause I wouldn't be able to find it! xx


----------



## anti

I've been MIA for a while ladies. I was away for a week and then couldn't catch up with everything I've missed, then I had my scan and baby has a large nt measurement so now I'm waiting on the results from the blood tests to see what happens next. They're talking about Down's syndrome and/or heart defects so u could really use some prayers and positive stories right now. I was told the results will take 7-10 days. Today is only day 2 so I'm beside myself with worry!


----------



## BabyNo1

kayleigh_jane said:


> Wooo, Jax! That's awesome. Isn't it the most beautiful sound?!
> 
> I had my 12 week scan earlier in the week and am super happy to report that everything went well. Baby was so cute, taking big gulps of fluid which was amazing to see!
> 
> I had every intention on staying team yellow, but showed my friend my scan picture who said 'That's a girl for sure!' She is a self proclaimed nub expert and said it was clearly girl. I know it is just a theory and can be wrong but I'm so intrigued now that I'm probably going to find out in a few weeks haha.
> 
> I hope you're all well and those little bugs in there are strong and healthy!

Beautiful scan :') glad it all went well x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

12 week scan in an hour and 15 mins! :D


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Good luck Tasha! 

Thank you BabyNo1 xxx

Anti, I'm praying for you and your beautiful baby xxx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Measuring a few days ahead :D edd January 29th!!
Private gender scan booked for 3 weeks time 
Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Dustergrl: thats great that it has shrunk and you got to see bubs its amazing how much they grow in such a short time! 

Nice scan pics ladies I love seeing all the tiny babies so lovely to watch them grow! 

Anti my heart and thoughts are with you its not easy having to wait for a verdict I hope you can find some peace over the next few days and its not a rough wait for you.

Afm I had my scan today as well and althought the sch hasnt healed he said it has just started to shrink not by much yet but was confident it would be completely healed by 20 weeks. My son is adamant it is a girl it was just him and I in the scan and he kept saying aw mum look its baby sister shes moving and kicking aw she is so cute he is going to be shattered if its a boy lol. I really hope we stay team yellow this time as the surprise is so lovely we have done it both ways and I did prefer to wait I just have to fight myself lol. 
Ms is still there I thought it had gone but surprise me with a few good vomits today one in the car in a plastic bag lol how classy!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It's amazing how different the babies look from early scans to the 12 week scan!!


----------



## BrittRashel

Hi ladies! Sorry, I've been MIA for a while. I've been hanging out mostly in the FB group but I'm trying to get back on her more often.

I'm so sorry for your loss, Mitchnorm. :hugs:

Beautiful pictures ladies! Love seeing all the babies. :cloud9: 

AFM, we got the results of my Verifi screening and all is well. No chromosomal abnormalities and..... IT'S A BOY!!!! Shocked the crap out of me. Ramzi predicted girl on both my 5 weeks and 7 week US. This pregnancy is the polar opposite of my pregnancy with my son. I was sure that it was going to be a girl. I did have to deal with a touch of gender disappointment yesterday because this is our last baby and I was hoping that I might have a daughter at some point. I'm over it now and completely pumped about having my two boys. I started thinking about changing our boy name yesterday but I'm back to loving it now. So his name will be Callum Andrew. The first US picture is my favorite from yesterdays appointment. You can only see the top half of his body but he was sucking his thumb. :cloud9: Sweet boy.
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 10









2.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 6









3.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cherr

Britt- yay! A boy! That's so exciting, congratulations! Callum is the name we have picked out for a boy as well!!


----------



## BrittRashel

Cherr said:


> Britt- yay! A boy! That's so exciting, congratulations! Callum is the name we have picked out for a boy as well!!

That is so cool. I haven't heard of the name before DH mentioned it. He wanted something Scottish as he's a Campbell. His other son is Logan. I figure when he gets older he can go by Cal.


----------



## Disneymom1129

anti said:


> I've been MIA for a while ladies. I was away for a week and then couldn't catch up with everything I've missed, then I had my scan and baby has a large nt measurement so now I'm waiting on the results from the blood tests to see what happens next. They're talking about Down's syndrome and/or heart defects so u could really use some prayers and positive stories right now. I was told the results will take 7-10 days. Today is only day 2 so I'm beside myself with worry!

Best of luck that you get good results. Hope the time goes by fast. My NT ultrasound is on the 4th and I am anxious for that. 


BrittRashel said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry, I've been MIA for a while. I've been hanging out mostly in the FB group but I'm trying to get back on her more often.
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss, Mitchnorm. :hugs:
> 
> Beautiful pictures ladies! Love seeing all the babies. :cloud9:
> 
> AFM, we got the results of my Verifi screening and all is well. No chromosomal abnormalities and..... IT'S A BOY!!!! Shocked the crap out of me. Ramzi predicted girl on both my 5 weeks and 7 week US. This pregnancy is the polar opposite of my pregnancy with my son. I was sure that it was going to be a girl. I did have to deal with a touch of gender disappointment yesterday because this is our last baby and I was hoping that I might have a daughter at some point. I'm over it now and completely pumped about having my two boys. I started thinking about changing our boy name yesterday but I'm back to loving it now. So his name will be Callum Andrew. The first US picture is my favorite from yesterdays appointment. You can only see the top half of his body but he was sucking his thumb. :cloud9: Sweet boy.

Congrats! :blue: :thumbup:


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Brittrashel yay a boy thats so exciting! I have 2 boys and its lovely they are very close! Did it cost much for test to be done for the gender this early? Its $450 here to have it done! 
Is the facebook group your on for anyone or specific for people you know or your country? I have been looking for a Facebook page and cant find one :(


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Congratulations Britt! A baby boy!!! How beautiful :blue:<3


----------



## thexfadingpat

Congrats on your boy, BrittRashel!
It must be awesome knowing so early.


----------



## ksquared726

I've lost my baby :(. It stopped growing at 9 weeks. Went in today because on Monday I started having some odd very light cramping, and then yesterday had some brown spotting. But there were no obvious signs - I haven't had many symptoms this whole pregnancy so when they lessened at 8-9 weeks I thought maybe my hormones were balancing out. I've been on progesterone this whole time so I'm guessing that's why I didn't know sooner. But there's so many stories where someone has the same journey and their baby is fine, so there's no way to know. My belly was even starting to grow this last week.

Wishing you ladies the best of luck for healthy pregnancies. :hugs:


----------



## became

ksquared726 said:


> I've lost my baby :(. It stopped growing at 9 weeks. Went in today because on Monday I started having some odd very light cramping, and then yesterday had some brown spotting. But there were no obvious signs - I haven't had many symptoms this whole pregnancy so when they lessened at 8-9 weeks I thought maybe my hormones were balancing out. I've been on progesterone this whole time so I'm guessing that's why I didn't know sooner. But there's so many stories where someone has the same journey and their baby is fine, so there's no way to know. My belly was even starting to grow this last week.
> 
> Wishing you ladies the best of luck for healthy pregnancies. :hugs:

I'm so so sorry hun! My thoughts are with you :hugs: X


----------



## kayleigh_jane

ksquared726 said:


> I've lost my baby :(. It stopped growing at 9 weeks. Went in today because on Monday I started having some odd very light cramping, and then yesterday had some brown spotting. But there were no obvious signs - I haven't had many symptoms this whole pregnancy so when they lessened at 8-9 weeks I thought maybe my hormones were balancing out. I've been on progesterone this whole time so I'm guessing that's why I didn't know sooner. But there's so many stories where someone has the same journey and their baby is fine, so there's no way to know. My belly was even starting to grow this last week.
> 
> Wishing you ladies the best of luck for healthy pregnancies. :hugs:

I'm so so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you and your angel and sending you strength xxx


----------



## dustergrl

Nice scans to you ladies! :) I go back next week for my 12-week appointment, so will likely get to see Bip again.

Anti, you are in my thoughts. I hope all is okay.

Ksquared, my heart goes out to you. I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## jessthemess

Right before an ultrasound I get so nervous!


----------



## jessthemess

Scan done!

https://i58.tinypic.com/k0k2du.jpg

By the dating of my first scan, I should be 12 weeks 1 day but I measured 12 weeks 4 days, which fits my due date calculations based on my ovulation date. So I liked hearing that :) Although they are keeping the first due date so my official due date is February 4th.

The heart beat was 172 at my last appointment at 10 weeks. Today it was 163! :)

The monitor during the scan had such clear video! I could see all of the little vertebrae! But the picture is not as clear boo! But that's okay, there's a little blob that is a hand! The tech said the hand was waving at me :) I love it!

So exciting. We just tried so long to get pregnant and I never had normal cycles, I just didn't think it would ever happen and so I can't hardly believe we are here. :) :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

ksquared726 said:


> I've lost my baby :(. It stopped growing at 9 weeks. Went in today because on Monday I started having some odd very light cramping, and then yesterday had some brown spotting. But there were no obvious signs - I haven't had many symptoms this whole pregnancy so when they lessened at 8-9 weeks I thought maybe my hormones were balancing out. I've been on progesterone this whole time so I'm guessing that's why I didn't know sooner. But there's so many stories where someone has the same journey and their baby is fine, so there's no way to know. My belly was even starting to grow this last week.
> 
> Wishing you ladies the best of luck for healthy pregnancies. :hugs:

I am very sorry to hear that :(. Sorry for your loss. 


jessthemess said:


> Scan done!
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/k0k2du.jpg
> 
> By the dating of my first scan, I should be 12 weeks 1 day but I measured 12 weeks 4 days, which fits my due date calculations based on my ovulation date. So I liked hearing that :) Although they are keeping the first due date so my official due date is February 4th.
> 
> The heart beat was 172 at my last appointment at 10 weeks. Today it was 173! :)
> 
> The monitor during the scan had such clear video! I could see all of the little vertebrae! But the picture is not as clear boo! But that's okay, there's a little blob that is a hand! The tech said the hand was waving at me :) I love it!
> 
> So exciting. We just tried so long to get pregnant and I never had normal cycles, I just didn't think it would ever happen and so I can't hardly believe we are here. :) :)

Great scan! So happy for you :)


----------



## BrittRashel

Kirstiedenman said:


> Brittrashel yay a boy thats so exciting! I have 2 boys and its lovely they are very close! Did it cost much for test to be done for the gender this early? Its $450 here to have it done!
> Is the facebook group your on for anyone or specific for people you know or your country? I have been looking for a Facebook page and cant find one :(

Not really, about $100. It is fun getting to know so early! :) 

It's for this group. It's secret though so you have to be added by a member. If you add me on Facebook (Brittany Campbell, profile picture is my picture on here) I can add you to the group.


----------



## BrittRashel

I'm so sorry for your loss, Ksquared. :hugs: That is hard to tell because in a normal pregnancy, symptoms start to lessen around 9 weeks and are normally gone by 12.


----------



## writingislove

Britt, can I send you a FB request as well? I tried to send one to Brandi quite awhile back but seem to have gotten missed.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So sorry, ksquared!! :hugs:


----------



## mumofone25

Wandering said:


> Hi girls could I join please? :flower: I'm Abbie, and I have 2 year old called Lily :thumbup: I think I'm due on Feb 14th although Il have a more accurate idea after the 12 week scan! x

I'm due the 14 th 2 xxx


----------



## BabyNo1

We had our scan yesterday and have a beautiful little baby growing in my tummy  all well and super excited now.
We told our little girl and she can't stop talking about it  

Don't know how to put a pic on here though x


----------



## rollachick

Had my scan on friday, measuring a week behind, is that normal? I was supose to be 12w2d but only 11w2d and im sure of my lmp. But they wernt regular since having my last girl so maybe that changed it?
She wants me to come back next week so they can measure the neck thickness properly but its a 2 & 1/2 hour drive each way so dont no if we are going to bother, would you? She said everything looked fine but was a bit small to get a proper measure.

Anyone have theorys as to skull shape and gender?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Jaxvipe

I measured 3 days behind with this one. And with DD i would measure a week ahead to a week behind sometimes. I think it just depends on how well they took the measurements. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## FLArmyWife

was trying to kill some time today so I went through my phone, found all my bump photos, uploaded them, edited, and put together a new progression shot.
 



Attached Files:







progression.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 25


----------



## BrandiCanucks

whittnie117 said:


> I just got back from my scan. He dated me back to a March 3rd due date, but I am certain on when we had sex, concieved, and implanted. I felt everything and I had taken a ovulation test. Besides, it is near impossible to have gotten a clear blue digital positive weeks indicator on the day I did if I were due March 3. I am just a little confused. Anyway, should I stay in the group or move over to March Monkeys? Also, here is my picture. Little bubs had a hb of 150 and everything looked good. All my numbers came back great too. I am just a bit low on vitamin D. Am I too far along for a Ramzi theory guess?
> 
> [URL=https://s137.photobucket.com/user/whittnie116/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150717_132647.jpg.html][IMG]https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q229/whittnie116/Mobile%20Uploads/20150717_132647.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

STAY!!!



mrswichman said:


> Is anyone else getting super hot at night when sleeping?? We have air on and Fan going, but I still wake up hot...
> 
> Beautiful scans by the way ladies!!!

I had to strip down to my gitch at night, and I'm still hot.



Disneymom1129 said:


> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> Morning sickness still kicking me in the butt.
> :(
> 
> Same. I'm down almost 5 lbs :wacko:. As hard as it is, I have found if I choke something down in the morning, the less sick I'll be during the day. So this morning I had a slice of toast and was actually able to eat a little lunch a couple hours later. I was suprised yet ecstatic. It's keeping my tummy empty (all these food aversion ugh) that seems to keep me sick. Now I'm sipping on Gatorade. Hang in there.Click to expand...

I'm really only nauseous and sick when I drink water, or if I don't eat. Eating helps. A lot.



became said:


> Question.. Do you go by your LMP or how far along you were measuring at the scan? Confused! :shrug:

That's confusing for me. I know exactly when I conceived because I use sperm donation. By insemination dates, I should be due February 14, but my last two ultrasounds put me closer to being due by my LMP. My first put me at February 8, my second put me at February 10, so I'm going with February 10 which is my LMP dates, since the ultrasound says that's when I'm due too.



mitchnorm said:


> Hiya....I haven't posted here for a while....was on often early doors.
> 
> Unfortunately I lost my baby...heartbeat stopped at 9 weeks ....went in for the surgical procedure today. If someone... Brandi? Can put that on first page that would be great.
> 
> Thanks ladies...and good luck to you all for your February babbas x x

Very sorry for your loss, mitch



anti said:


> I've been MIA for a while ladies. I was away for a week and then couldn't catch up with everything I've missed, then I had my scan and baby has a large nt measurement so now I'm waiting on the results from the blood tests to see what happens next. They're talking about Down's syndrome and/or heart defects so u could really use some prayers and positive stories right now. I was told the results will take 7-10 days. Today is only day 2 so I'm beside myself with worry!

Hoping for good results, anti!



Kirstiedenman said:


> Brittrashel yay a boy thats so exciting! I have 2 boys and its lovely they are very close! Did it cost much for test to be done for the gender this early? Its $450 here to have it done!
> Is the facebook group your on for anyone or specific for people you know or your country? I have been looking for a Facebook page and cant find one :(

Send me a friend request on FB, Brandi Nunes (my son eating cake) and I'll add you. I can automatically approve as I'm an admin.



ksquared726 said:


> I've lost my baby :(. It stopped growing at 9 weeks. Went in today because on Monday I started having some odd very light cramping, and then yesterday had some brown spotting. But there were no obvious signs - I haven't had many symptoms this whole pregnancy so when they lessened at 8-9 weeks I thought maybe my hormones were balancing out. I've been on progesterone this whole time so I'm guessing that's why I didn't know sooner. But there's so many stories where someone has the same journey and their baby is fine, so there's no way to know. My belly was even starting to grow this last week.
> 
> Wishing you ladies the best of luck for healthy pregnancies. :hugs:

Very sorry for your loss, ksquared.



writingislove said:


> Britt, can I send you a FB request as well? I tried to send one to Brandi quite awhile back but seem to have gotten missed.

I have a few friend requests sitting. I don't add people I don't know, but if you send me a message on FB or here with your screen name/who you are, I'll add you and add you to the group.

AFM - Laptop is still down and home computer is a PITA. Busy with work. Told them today. They took it well. Turns out, they already knew. They creeped my Facebook and found out, and they'reokay with it because they didn't have to train me. They want to see me finish my probation period and get my maternity benefits.

I'm terrified of losing this pregnancy. My best friend found out she's pregnant again. Our babies were born 5 weeks apart and we were due 5 weeks apart again, but she lost her baby. She's going for a D&C Wednesday, which is the same as my next ultrasound. She was going to be the one who finds out what my baby is and keeps a secret from me and collects baby things for me. She has been helping me with names and all things baby, and now I feel like an ass for trying to talk baby. I'm avoiding it all I can because I don't want to unintentionally hurt her. Then there's the PTSD from my last birth kicking in making me fear that I'm not going to be bringing this baby home. I had a very vivid dream last night that I gave birth to a baby girl who weighed 6lbs 3oz. I gave birth into a hospital toilet on September 6 and named her Amelia (that would put me at 18 weeks and Amelia is a name I'm considering).

Updating the front page now, ladies.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Rollachick looks like a girl x


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Ksquared so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Brandi: I just added you then :)

Afm: im pretty sure I pulled a muscle in my stomach today :( I am still on 5kg limit to lift but my youngest weighs 13kgs and is only 18 months so doesnt understand so I have still been picking him up alot and today when i picked him up I felt something pull and have been in pain ever since :(
the vomiting is down to one a day sometimes more but rare yayyyyy I am so happy about that lol.
I have been put on pelvic rest for the remainder of the pregnancy and no exercise either aarrrggghhh I am going to go insane but on a brighter note at this stage I am still booked in for my homebirth so I am super excited about that! It can definitely change if the sch doesnt heal but if it does and no other problems arise I will get my second homebirth!!


----------



## became

I was sure I wanted my birth to be at my nearest hospital, but now I'm swaying more and more towards the homebirth option. I think it'd be an amazing experience, plus I'd be so much more comfortable at home. Has anyone on here had a homebirth before? Would you recommend it if so? X


----------



## hope2bmother

I'd like to join the Facebook group, can someone please tell me how?


----------



## writingislove

BrandiCanucks said:


> writingislove said:
> 
> 
> Britt, can I send you a FB request as well? I tried to send one to Brandi quite awhile back but seem to have gotten missed.
> 
> I have a few friend requests sitting. I don't add people I don't know, but if you send me a message on FB or here with your screen name/who you are, I'll add you and add you to the group.Click to expand...

Hmmm, I did send you a message here with my name before I sent you the FB request. I'll send you a message again.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

hope2bmother said:


> I'd like to join the Facebook group, can someone please tell me how?

It's secret, so a member of the group has to add you, and an admin approve you. Send me a request on Facebook, Brandi Nunes (profile pic is my son eating cake), and I'll add you to the group. I'm an admin in the group so you'll have automatic approval. Just let me know who you are, cuz I don't normally add people I don't know to my personal page. You can delete me after you're in. I won't be offended lol.

writing, I'll send you a PM on here


----------



## dustergrl

became said:


> I was sure I wanted my birth to be at my nearest hospital, but now I'm swaying more and more towards the homebirth option. I think it'd be an amazing experience, plus I'd be so much more comfortable at home. Has anyone on here had a homebirth before? Would you recommend it if so? X

I was considering a home birth at first but have had enough spotting, complications, etc with this pregnancy that I feel a hospital birth will be best for me. I would be more inclined to consider a home birth with subsequent pregnancies so I am a little more familiar with what to expect.

AFM I am having such back pain today! I had a small amount of old blood spotting yesterday afternoon (mostly with wiping after urination). My back pain was starting on Friday so I went to see a chiropractor, and then went to a wedding yesterday. I was on my feet a lot, but didn't overdo it with the dancing. I have slight cramps, but nothing severe.

I don't know if what I'm experiencing is normal, and it's not enough that I'm going to go running to the emergency room. I go in for my 12-week appointment on Tuesday so I feel like there isn't much I can do until then but wait.

Any input? I can't help but be concerned.


----------



## rollachick

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Rollachick looks like a girl x

Yea im thinking its a girl again this time aswell :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My third birth went over so well and perfectly that I was adamant upon a home water birth with my fourth. I yelled at anybody who told me not to or told me that something would go wrong, or anyone who said I couldn't do it. I had the pool set up in my living room for weeks, and when the time came, had I gone through with the home birth, my son would have died. There would have been no way to know my cord prolapsed had I been in that water. The 10 minutes it would have taken to get to the hospital would have been 10 minutes too late. My son was already gone when he was born, and without NICU being right there, he wouldn't have celebrated his first birthday this week. I was 100% anti-caesarean section before that experience. For that reason alone, I could never ever bring myself to have a home birth, even if I lived right across the street from the hospital. I had 3 perfect, uneventful births before my son's birth. Not a single midwife, or doctor had anticipated that happening because every other birth had been so perfect. Labours had gotten quicker and easier, I was home after 3 hours after my 3rd child. So for me, personally, home births are an absolute no go. At this point, I'm going the c-section route.


----------



## Jaxvipe

dustergrl said:


> became said:
> 
> 
> I was sure I wanted my birth to be at my nearest hospital, but now I'm swaying more and more towards the homebirth option. I think it'd be an amazing experience, plus I'd be so much more comfortable at home. Has anyone on here had a homebirth before? Would you recommend it if so? X
> 
> I was considering a home birth at first but have had enough spotting, complications, etc with this pregnancy that I feel a hospital birth will be best for me. I would be more inclined to consider a home birth with subsequent pregnancies so I am a little more familiar with what to expect.
> 
> AFM I am having such back pain today! I had a small amount of old blood spotting yesterday afternoon (mostly with wiping after urination). My back pain was starting on Friday so I went to see a chiropractor, and then went to a wedding yesterday. I was on my feet a lot, but didn't overdo it with the dancing. I have slight cramps, but nothing severe.
> 
> I don't know if what I'm experiencing is normal, and it's not enough that I'm going to go running to the emergency room. I go in for my 12-week appointment on Tuesday so I feel like there isn't much I can do until then but wait.
> 
> Any input? I can't help but be concerned.Click to expand...

My back has begun hurting today as well. Its pretty annoying. My guess is it's from the growing uterus and once the uterus comes out of the pelvis it should ease up a bit.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

became said:


> I was sure I wanted my birth to be at my nearest hospital, but now I'm swaying more and more towards the homebirth option. I think it'd be an amazing experience, plus I'd be so much more comfortable at home. Has anyone on here had a homebirth before? Would you recommend it if so? X

I had a homebirth with my last and it was the best experience! It was so calm and relaxed it didnt feel like labor at all! I also did hypnobirthing which helped the relaxing part. I am booked for another homebirth with this one as long as my ach heals before 26 weeks it will still go ahead but if it hasnt I will have to deliver at a hospital. My son was born in water and still in his caul it was amazing everyone said I didnt get to see as it broke when his feet came out. I loved not having to drive to the hospital which stalled my labor with my first or having to lie on those horrible beds or asked to be checked often I was completely in control of everything I was only checked once and the midwife just went off what my body told me to do she didnt even check me when I said it was time to push she just let me lead the way it was fantastic I was the one who pulled my son out of the water and onto to cheat it was all such a great experience. it was also amazing getting to go to sleep in my own bed rather than a maternity ward and eating and drinking what ever I wanted during labor lol we had music and candles it was lovely!!!!

Afm: I thought I was in the clear about my sch but have had severe cramping today and bleeding again :( it is so hard with my 2 boys to be resting the youngest just doesn't understand especially with hubby in another state he is beside himself at the moment with nanny caring for him while I stay with them. If the bleeding hasnt stopped tomorrow I have to go for a scan and midwife appointment. Fingers crossed it clears up.


----------



## rollachick

I know this isnt what this thread is for but it would be awsum if people would follow this thread to vote for my girl

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/toddler-pre-school/2329039-please-vote-my-girl.html#post35891969

Afm: its 11:20pm here im super tired but my 1 year old wont go to sleep so i cant go to bed :( i keep just getting her to sleep then i cough (got a cold) and she fully wakes up again, sucks not being able to take anything for this cough!!!


----------



## Quantea

became said:


> I was sure I wanted my birth to be at my nearest hospital, but now I'm swaying more and more towards the homebirth option. I think it'd be an amazing experience, plus I'd be so much more comfortable at home. Has anyone on here had a homebirth before? Would you recommend it if so? X

I'm a hospital girl all the way. Preferably with a top-of-the-state NICU attached as well, just in case _anything_ goes wrong... But I'm also a worrywart, lol. :blush:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Looks like it was already caught and edited by Admins, rolla. It's against the forum rules. Sorry.


----------



## rollachick

BrandiCanucks said:


> Looks like it was already caught and edited by Admins, rolla. It's against the forum rules. Sorry.

Naww stink, didnt no that. Oh well was worth a try :)


----------



## BrittRashel

Brandi, your experience is the reason I want a hospital birth. I am terrified that something may go wrong and even though the hospital is only 10 minutes from my house, you never know. I still want to go completely natural, no meds at all if possible, but I want the safety net of being in the hospital just in case. I would never forgive myself if something like that happened and he died because of it. Now, while I say that I want a completely natural delivery, I also realize that complications happen and I am always open to an emergency C-section if it is the only safe way to get him out.


----------



## hannahjex

Ksquared, I'm so sorry :(

Anti, been thinking of you; hope the wait for results hasn't been too hard and that it's good news. 

Brandi, I've sent you a friend request and a pm (on Facebook).

AFM, I'm so over first tri - I need my mojo back! Tired of being tired and feeling sick and generally meh. But finally got my date for my 12 week scan, it'll be on the 10th of August, when I should be 13+1. Happy it's before DD's 3rd birthday which is at the end of that week, so I can post a photo of her holding the scan pic as part of her 'happy birthday' Facebook status. 

Hope everyone is alright xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks for the heads up hannah! You're in!

Britt, I know I'm a really good candidate for a VBAC, and could easily go natural again, but I would never forgive myself if I attempted and something went wrong, and had a very different outcome. I don't think I'd be able to relax in labour, constantly fearing another cord prolapse or uterine rupture. I know the rupture is rare, but the cord prolapse had a 0.006% chance of happening, so small chance statistics obviously mean nothing to my body.

I'm going to miss having a vaginal birth, but I truly believe a c-section is MY safest option for delivery. I used to be 100% against c-sections, but I'm a firm believer in hospital births being safest now. At least in my case it was. I did watch The Business of Being Born, but like a lot of documentaries, it's definitely written in a way to try and sway towards the point it's trying to make, and doesn't really show that hospital births can and are necessary in A LOT of cases. Honestly, that documentary made me feel like a failure of a mother for not birthing my child the way the movie wanted me to.


----------



## became

Thank you for all the feedback on my question about homebirths! I'm still so undecided :dohh: x


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Hi ladies hope you're all well? Been really busy so haven't had much time to catch up.

Ksquared I'm so sorry :hugs:

Birth wise I had a water birth with my DD and it was a lovely experience, it was a hospital birth as it was my first but I have been considering a home birth this time round but I'm a bit put off by the fact my husband would miss out for constantly trying to keep the pool warm. We do have a new MW led unit in our area which is ideal for low risk pregnancies and it's actually in the hospital grounds so close enough should anything go wrong and every room has its own double bed/kitchenette/bathroom and birth pool (on tap) so I think that's the route we'll go down. A little home from home.

AFM - I've started to feel a bit better and I'm able to eat a wider variety of food so long as it's bland, I LOVE spicy food but tmi it just gives me the shits now. We have our 12 week scan in 9 days, we'll be 11+6. I'm so excited but also a little bit nervous which I think we all feel before scans. Been getting a bit of pain in my back and lower belly, but it feels like burning. Still sleeping at every given opportunity and my glow is still on order!


----------



## anti

Ah ladies I've had the most emotional day. The hospital rang me this morning saying I had to go in today for my results so I panicked. I rang my OH and he rushed home. We went to the hospital and they gave us a 1 in 5 chance of having a baby with downs. I rang up a private hospital in London and they managed to fit me in there today. They did the tests again and I came back as a 1 in 17000 chance of having a baby with downs. They've sent bloods off to America for the harmony test anyway to be sure. I'm so thrilled we went to a private clinic today.


----------



## Jules8

I have watched a lot of beautiful home births and even thought that it would be something I would want in the past, but the more I think about it the more I am set at having a natural birth if possible in a hospital. This is my first and I have no idea what is going to happen so I like the idea of having options just in case things don't go exactly as planned. Thankfully, I live in an area with a lot of Mennonite and Amish women so the hospitals are veryy open to natural birthing requests. I did a tour of the hospital and it made me feel better. It looks to be a comfortable place for a natural birth, but I can feel better that if something goes wrong I am still in a hospital. 

Anti- What emotional news to find out! I am glad that you are getting other opinions to make sure. Good luck on your scan! 

Rainbow- I am so with you with the spicy foods...I love them so much, but they sure don't like me at all. lol 

Brandi- I am sending a request on fb so that I can be added to the group if that is alright. I will send a message so you will know who it is.:)


----------



## Mondie

Hi All

Had my 12 week scan today and thankfully all looked good. Posted in the gender prediction forum for people to guess as I'm so impatient!! 

My due date has been moved to Feb 3rd now, if it could be changed on the first page.

Hope everyone is doing well.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jaxvipe

anti said:


> Ah ladies I've had the most emotional day. The hospital rang me this morning saying I had to go in today for my results so I panicked. I rang my OH and he rushed home. We went to the hospital and they gave us a 1 in 5 chance of having a baby with downs. I rang up a private hospital in London and they managed to fit me in there today. They did the tests again and I came back as a 1 in 17000 chance of having a baby with downs. They've sent bloods off to America for the harmony test anyway to be sure. I'm so thrilled we went to a private clinic today.

So glad you were able to get a second opinion! I can't believe how big of a difference in the tests!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I would say as for the homebirth do your own research for the positives and negatives and make a well educated informed decision. Do not let anyones birth experience including mine even make a dint in your opinion about homebirth. Birth is so different for each women and we all have different views on how we should birth and what not. I never asked peoples opinions as it makes the decision harder listening to all the stories good and bad I just stuck my head down did my research expressed all my concerns to my midwives and was more than comfortable with my decision and would do it again in a heartbeat. But then there is people that im sure did their research and chose the opposite it is really down to you your education on birth risks and techniques you know or learn and how it all makes you feel no one else. I wish you the best of luck with the journey into deciding your birth choice, birth is a beautiful wonderful magical thing and I hope what ever route you choose it is an amazing birth for you and your family. 

I am super excited about my son being present for this birth he is equally as excited and has watched a few homebirth videos with me it will be such a special experience for him to be a part of it he is very connected with this pregnancy so I think he will be very close with this sibling. I will have him at the birth whether it is home or hospital and cant wait. Is anyone else planning on having any of their children present at their births?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

anti said:


> Ah ladies I've had the most emotional day. The hospital rang me this morning saying I had to go in today for my results so I panicked. I rang my OH and he rushed home. We went to the hospital and they gave us a 1 in 5 chance of having a baby with downs. I rang up a private hospital in London and they managed to fit me in there today. They did the tests again and I came back as a 1 in 17000 chance of having a baby with downs. They've sent bloods off to America for the harmony test anyway to be sure. I'm so thrilled we went to a private clinic today.

I'm so glad you got a second opinion, and it had better results for you. Hoping the Harmony test confirms everything is fine!



Jules8 said:


> I have watched a lot of beautiful home births and even thought that it would be something I would want in the past, but the more I think about it the more I am set at having a natural birth if possible in a hospital. This is my first and I have no idea what is going to happen so I like the idea of having options just in case things don't go exactly as planned. Thankfully, I live in an area with a lot of Mennonite and Amish women so the hospitals are veryy open to natural birthing requests. I did a tour of the hospital and it made me feel better. It looks to be a comfortable place for a natural birth, but I can feel better that if something goes wrong I am still in a hospital.
> 
> Anti- What emotional news to find out! I am glad that you are getting other opinions to make sure. Good luck on your scan!
> 
> Rainbow- I am so with you with the spicy foods...I love them so much, but they sure don't like me at all. lol
> 
> Brandi- I am sending a request on fb so that I can be added to the group if that is alright. I will send a message so you will know who it is.:)

Gotcha! My two natural births were amazing. My second natural birth was with midwives and was much more relaxed and calm and easier than my natural birth with an OB (who didn't even make it).

If you can go natural, DO IT! It is such an empowering experience. If it weren't for what happened in my last birth, I'd certainly be aiming for a natural birth again.



Mondie said:


> Hi All
> 
> Had my 12 week scan today and thankfully all looked good. Posted in the gender prediction forum for people to guess as I'm so impatient!!
> 
> My due date has been moved to Feb 3rd now, if it could be changed on the first page.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.

Will move it!


----------



## atiekay

Just wanted to pop in with an update. 
Had an appointment yesterday and they tried to find babies heart beat with a Doppler. Three different people came in to try and find it. They thought they might have found it but it didn't pick up well. Turns out I have a retroverted (tilted) uterus. Great. Because my uterus is still so far in my pelvis they weren't worried. So I'm not worried. I have my first ultrasound Monday and a follow up appointment the Monday after that. So lots of appointments coming up!
Most days I'm feeling good. But I have started literally getting a shooting pain down my left butt cheek. Lol.


----------



## LeahLou

I have a tilted uterus and baby's snuggled in the back so they had a hard time at my 2nd ultrasound. But Lordy was it relieving when they found it!!


----------



## BrittRashel

atiekay said:


> Just wanted to pop in with an update.
> Had an appointment yesterday and they tried to find babies heart beat with a Doppler. Three different people came in to try and find it. They thought they might have found it but it didn't pick up well. Turns out I have a retroverted (tilted) uterus. Great. Because my uterus is still so far in my pelvis they weren't worried. So I'm not worried. I have my first ultrasound Monday and a follow up appointment the Monday after that. So lots of appointments coming up!
> Most days I'm feeling good. But I have started literally getting a shooting pain down my left butt cheek. Lol.

Me too!! I almost laughed when the nurse pulled out the Doppler at my last appointment. I told her, "yeah, you probably won't find him." I told her my uterus is tipped and she moved straight on to an US. I could find him sometimes on my Doppler at that point but it took me about 5 minutes to get him. Now I know where he is and I'm a week further along. It's pretty easy now. 

AFM, I've been feeling really good. I'm pretty crampy today. I think it's just growing pains but I'm going to use my Doppler tonight. I got into a pretty heated discussion with my ex last night over my son (Apparently I'm a terrible mother and my son's behavioral issues are from my poor parenting and have nothing to do with the fact that Matt has severe ADHD and is teetering on autistic :dohh:). I'm sure everything is fine I will just feel better hearing his heartbeat since I've been having this achey feeling all day. I hate that I let my ex get me so worked up when I know I don't need to be stressed out right now but he got under my skin. DH had to console me and reassure me that I'm not a bad mother. Stupid hormones make everything so much worse.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I am feeling so down at the moment :( I am still on restrictions and even when I did a little bit more than I should have the other day I started bleeding and camping straight away. I have to be away from my husband and home for another 8 weeks now and we have already been apart for 3.5 weeks apart from 4 days. My boys are so beside themselves and sooo out of routine bed time or anytime of the day really is a nightmare they are not use to having nanny and their aunty telling them off and we do gentle parenting so it is a smack in the face for them at the way they are being told off so much and abruptly. I seriously need my personal space as there is 9 of us living in this house at the moment and I just want some piece and quiet and time with my boys but mostly would love to be at home with my husband. I am soooo sick of waking up every morning nit wanting to eat anything and then struggling all day to find something that doesnt make me want to immediately throw up. I cant wait for the day comes that my morning shower is ruined by vomitting the entire time I am in there. Sorry for the rant I just need to go home and I know I cant :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I ordered my stroller yesterday. Glad I did because the price is going up $200 on August 1, so I squeezed it in just in time.

Still need the car seat, but waiting on that. Gonna let my friend buy it for me. If it's a girl, she's buying a pink one, and if it's a boy, she's buying lime green. I'm loving the lime green more than the pink though and considering just ordering that one, since it's neutral and easier to resell.


----------



## kitchenware

Hey all, been a bit quiet since bfp because I get so nervous before 12 week scan I didn't want to freak anyone out! So had scan yesterday and all is good. I have been keeping up with the board though! 
Now I feel properly pregnant! It's almost like I didn't believe there was actually a baby in there! 
I'm now getting really excited about all things pregnancy related. The only thing is a don't have anyone to get excited with. Husband is only really interested once baby is here. My family don't like babies (aren't close anyway) and most of my friends have preschoolers so are a bit jaded with babies! Anyone else finding that? I feel like every time I mention the baby or pregnancy everyone is bored! It's my 3 rd child, but I'm starting considering signing up for prenatal classes just to meet other pregnant ladies... Bit expensive though just for the social aspect!


----------



## thexfadingpat

Kirstiedenman- That sounds so tough. I'm sorry you're having a hard time. I hope the next 8 weeks goes by quickly for you.

BrandiCanucks- I would say go for lime green. I already know which travel system I want, and I will be getting it in aqua blue whether it's a boy or a girl

kitchenware- I feel like you also with not having anybody to get excited with. My FI is somewhat excited, but he still thinks it's too early to plan or talk about certain things. All of our parents are excited, but they aren't huge talkers. Our only close friends have a 2 month old, so are obviously very excited that their son will get a play buddy. But she had a very rough pregnancy, so doesn't like thinking about the pregnancy aspect of a baby.
I feel like most won't be overly ecxited until baby is here.


----------



## cherryness

I had my 12 week scan! All is well! Still having nausea. It sucks. My new date is 9th Feb instead of 11 Feb.


----------



## mrswichman

Aww ladies I am excited for you :D :hugs:

I cant say my coworkers are the same, I have some wanting to buy little outfits already and wanting to know as soon as we find out gender lol. 

My family doesn't really ask me anything about how I'm feeling or anything, my sister in law is having her baby August 21...so I figure they are all thinking about that...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

thexfadingpat said:


> Kirstiedenman- That sounds so tough. I'm sorry you're having a hard time. I hope the next 8 weeks goes by quickly for you.
> 
> BrandiCanucks- I would say go for lime green. I already know which travel system I want, and I will be getting it in aqua blue whether it's a boy or a girl

Well, I just found out the lime green AND pink are discontinued colours. Ugh. I don't like any other colours! There is ONE lime green in stock in Canada and it's in BC. I called them and they put it on hold, and they're going to try and get it shipped to me. They just have to get in touch with the warehouse in Ontario to work out details, so hopefully, it'll all work out.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Saw Squish today. He/She is measuring a few days behind, at 11w4d, which is right on target for insemination/ovulation. New due date is February 13. Heartbeat was strong and baby was kicking up a storm today.

Everything keeps pointing towards a girl...chinese gender calendar, skull theory, ramzi, hcg levels, dreams...so I bought 4 girl outfits today, but keeping the tags on them just in case.

Meet Squish.
 



Attached Files:







11694006_534620990027285_4314792156026832118_n.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Disneymom1129

Tried uploading a vid, didn't work. Will edit once I get it to work :haha:

Another edit: I give up. May post in the fb group but not sure. Was just a vid of finding baby's heartbeat on my new Doppler.


----------



## Domimom

How do you find the facebook group? I keep seeing posts but there is no way to find it? thanks!


----------



## Domimom

Is anybody else not needing new pants yet? I am overweight but my shorts still fit, they are a little tight when I sit down but I can still zip them up and they fit good when I stand. It just makes me worried what if baby isn't growing? I haven't had alot of symptoms so its hard. I had nausea but thats gone. My boobs still hurt a little and feel full but thats it. Anybody else?


----------



## thexfadingpat

Domimom said:


> Is anybody else not needing new pants yet? I am overweight but my shorts still fit, they are a little tight when I sit down but I can still zip them up and they fit good when I stand. It just makes me worried what if baby isn't growing? I haven't had alot of symptoms so its hard. I had nausea but thats gone. My boobs still hurt a little and feel full but thats it. Anybody else?

All of my clothes still fit me preferably fine, although my bras are starting to feel tighter. :haha:


----------



## CAx3

Domimom said:


> Is anybody else not needing new pants yet? I am overweight but my shorts still fit, they are a little tight when I sit down but I can still zip them up and they fit good when I stand. It just makes me worried what if baby isn't growing? I haven't had alot of symptoms so its hard. I had nausea but thats gone. My boobs still hurt a little and feel full but thats it. Anybody else?

I felt fine until 12 weeks 1 days. Within a day, nausea went a way, I could not stop eating, gain 2 lbs, pants no longer fit... I had planned to wear pants to US today, but none of them fit. :(

I was hoping to keep my wardrobe the same until 16w, when I share with co workers.


----------



## Domimom

I have an appt on Monday with OB and then next Thursday with Perinatologist so I am sure I will get some assurance then, it's so hard in the beginning when you can't feel them yet and don't really feel pregnant!


----------



## kitchenware

I've found my clothes are actually fitting better as the bloat seems to have gone a bit. I was starting to wear maternity trousers but actually over the past few days I can fit in normal ones again... Typical that just as I'm starting to feel comfortable telling people, it's easier to hide! 
Feeling disappointed today as I ordered a Doppler and it finally arrived but it doesn't work &#128531; Sent it back for a refund but it's the only one available for delivery here and they don't sell them here! Grrr


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I wear mostly yoga pants and leggings so my pants are still fitting, but I do have the start of a noticeable bump.

As for the Facebook group, it's secret, so you can't look it up. Send me a Friend Request on Facebook (Brandi Nunes...ultrasound pic as my profile pic), and I'll add you to the group).


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I still fit intk some stuff but I wouldnt say comfortably as I wore alot of jeans. All my leggings and trackies have tonnes of room left but I hate the stage I am at right now I just look like Ive gotten chubby lol its awful it was better when i had the bloat I looked pregnant now it just looks like chub so I wont be trying to show my bump off for a while. I didn't really show till about 20ish weeks with both babies and my second was always behind in growth so even at 32 weeks I inly looked about 18 weeks pregnant and then bam he caught up and i got a nice big belly.


----------



## kitchenware

Hey Brandi, I've added you for the Facebook group will send you a pm on Facebook!


----------



## kayleigh_jane

I added you too Brandi :)


----------



## PriandRafa

Such a cute pic!!!!!!
Loved it!! Looks like he/she is just chilling!


----------



## LeahLou

BOOM hello 10 weeks!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Leahlou awesome bump! It's looks like mine!


----------



## Domimom

BrandiCanucks said:


> I wear mostly yoga pants and leggings so my pants are still fitting, but I do have the start of a noticeable bump.
> 
> As for the Facebook group, it's secret, so you can't look it up. Send me a Friend Request on Facebook (Brandi Nunes...ultrasound pic as my profile pic), and I'll add you to the group).


Thank you, I just did, my profile pic is my son holding a whiteboard and ultrasound pic.


----------



## Domimom

LeahLou said:


> View attachment 886311
> 
> BOOM hello 10 weeks!


Cute! Mine still just looks like fat, doesn't look like baby bump yet.


----------



## Quantea

Lol, wow LeahLou, that's an impressive bump!

I've still got nothing to show and it's even hard to convince people I'm pregnant, heh, but I don't wanna wear any of my tight jeans so I'm stuck with skirts and cotton pants at the moment. I've mostly had trouble with bras, as my girls are fairly bursting out of even my largest cups and my previously modest blouses are starting to look like something out of a Playboy photoshoot. I had to go to a wedding last week and my modest summer dress suddenly looked like something a starlet would appear in. I was so embarassed!!!!

On a happy side note, my OB wanted to check some of my screening tests before the 12-week ultrasound in August 10, so he called us to his office today and did a quick U/S since we were there... Little bub was jumping and rolling and making a fuss in there! I was amazed at how active the little bug was! He/she was literally jumping around and rolling all over! :dance: Naturally, I had to call everyone in the family who knows and laughingly describe this and they were all thrilled. My dad claims it's gonna be a boy and a soccer player, my mom teasingly claims he/she will be a can't-stand-still mischievous child (like my dad), while my MIL was simply exclaiming happily and kept asking for more details and then called back again to hear about it some more... All in all, it was a very happy day for everyone involved, which was a pleasant surprise compared to my anxiety about the various tests we've been doing lately. :cloud9:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Domimom said:


> LeahLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 886311
> 
> BOOM hello 10 weeks!
> 
> 
> Cute! Mine still just looks like fat, doesn't look like baby bump yet.Click to expand...

Same here :haha:. I've got a lot of flab on my tummy from losing a bunch of weight last year, so who knows when I'll "look" pregnant. I didn't look pregnant with my daughter until I was due. I was larger back then though. Hoping that's not the case this time!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Quantea said:


> Lol, wow LeahLou, that's an impressive bump!
> 
> I've still got nothing to show and it's even hard to convince people I'm pregnant, heh, but I don't wanna wear any of my tight jeans so I'm stuck with skirts and cotton pants at the moment. I've mostly had trouble with bras, as my girls are fairly bursting out of even my largest cups and my previously modest blouses are starting to look like something out of a Playboy photoshoot. I had to go to a wedding last week and my modest summer dress suddenly looked like something a starlet would appear in. I was so embarassed!!!!
> 
> On a happy side note, my OB wanted to check some of my screening tests before the 12-week ultrasound in August 10, so he called us to his office today and did a quick U/S since we were there... Little bub was jumping and rolling and making a fuss in there! I was amazed at how active the little bug was! He/she was literally jumping around and rolling all over! :dance: Naturally, I had to call everyone in the family who knows and laughingly describe this and they were all thrilled. My dad claims it's gonna be a boy and a soccer player, my mom teasingly claims he/she will be a can't-stand-still mischievous child (like my dad), while my MIL was simply exclaiming happily and kept asking for more details and then called back again to hear about it some more... All in all, it was a very happy day for everyone involved, which was a pleasant surprise compared to my anxiety about the various tests we've been doing lately. :cloud9:

Aww cute! Congrats


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I'm starting to look pregnant now... Definitely no hiding it for much longer lol


----------



## rebeccalouise

I'm massive, but I just feel fat so it's depressing me :( surely it can't be bump already? :shrug:


----------



## Nola0841

How is everyone doing? Had a rough couple of days. Hopefully we will all be feeling better in a few weeks.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Nola0841 said:


> How is everyone doing? Had a rough couple of days. Hopefully we will all be feeling better in a few weeks.

Much the same, just getting over my first ever migraine :nope:

I seem to have a couple of good days and then bam. 

Anyone else feeling like this icky feeling is never going to end? 

This was bumpy yesterday. Starting to harden up now :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BrittRashel

Domimom said:


> Is anybody else not needing new pants yet? I am overweight but my shorts still fit, they are a little tight when I sit down but I can still zip them up and they fit good when I stand. It just makes me worried what if baby isn't growing? I haven't had alot of symptoms so its hard. I had nausea but thats gone. My boobs still hurt a little and feel full but thats it. Anybody else?

Is this your first baby? I didn't show at all until 20 weeks with my first. I was still in my normal jeans until about 18 weeks and even then I could just loop a hairtie through the button hole to keep my pants up. Since this is my second, I'm showing way sooner. I have been able to button my pants since 11 weeks and this morning I finally gave up on my jeans. I can still get them up but they just aren't as comfortable as they use to be and I much prefer my maxi skirts.


----------



## BrittRashel

I'm really sorry to the ladies who aren't finding much support/excitement with their family and friends. I don't know what I would do if DH wasn't excited yet. It would make me really sad. He's starting to get really excited now that I'm getting a belly. I'm very relieved as my ex was not attracted to me at all when I was pregnant. 

I have a question for the Mommas on their last baby. When did you know that this one would be your last? I was positive this was the last one but then DH mentioned something about maybe wanting another. Not even a for sure, yes I want another baby after this. Just a maybe. That was all it took. I keep picturing having #3 after this and thinking about what it would be like. I'm at the point that I'm kind of wanting another one now but I'm not sure. It would have to be really quickly after this one, like within a year start trying so that would be difficult but 3 kids sounds kind of nice though. So, question is how and when did you know that you were for sure done?


----------



## Nola0841

RainbowDrop_x said:


> Nola0841 said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing? Had a rough couple of days. Hopefully we will all be feeling better in a few weeks.
> 
> Much the same, just getting over my first ever migraine :nope:
> 
> I seem to have a couple of good days and then bam.
> 
> Anyone else feeling like this icky feeling is never going to end?
> 
> This was bumpy yesterday. Starting to harden up now :cloud9:Click to expand...

ME! It sucks


----------



## Wandering

BrittRashel said:


> I'm really sorry to the ladies who aren't finding much support/excitement with their family and friends. I don't know what I would do if DH wasn't excited yet. It would make me really sad. He's starting to get really excited now that I'm getting a belly. I'm very relieved as my ex was not attracted to me at all when I was pregnant.
> 
> I have a question for the Mommas on their last baby. When did you know that this one would be your last? I was positive this was the last one but then DH mentioned something about maybe wanting another. Not even a for sure, yes I want another baby after this. Just a maybe. That was all it took. I keep picturing having #3 after this and thinking about what it would be like. I'm at the point that I'm kind of wanting another one now but I'm not sure. It would have to be really quickly after this one, like within a year start trying so that would be difficult but 3 kids sounds kind of nice though. So, question is how and when did you know that you were for sure done?

I'm certain this one (number #2) will be our last. My mum keeps saying I cant possibly decide that yet (she had 3 kids but always wanted 5 or 6!) but I just know. I've always envisioned myself with 2 children and it just feels right for us as a family to have 2 kids. Ive felt so rotten this first trimester but I keep telling myself to make the most of it as it will be the last time I'm pregnant!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

BrittRashel said:


> I'm really sorry to the ladies who aren't finding much support/excitement with their family and friends. I don't know what I would do if DH wasn't excited yet. It would make me really sad. He's starting to get really excited now that I'm getting a belly. I'm very relieved as my ex was not attracted to me at all when I was pregnant.
> 
> I have a question for the Mommas on their last baby. When did you know that this one would be your last? I was positive this was the last one but then DH mentioned something about maybe wanting another. Not even a for sure, yes I want another baby after this. Just a maybe. That was all it took. I keep picturing having #3 after this and thinking about what it would be like. I'm at the point that I'm kind of wanting another one now but I'm not sure. It would have to be really quickly after this one, like within a year start trying so that would be difficult but 3 kids sounds kind of nice though. So, question is how and when did you know that you were for sure done?

This will be my last and I was certain on that before we fell pregnant, I've always wanted 2, I don't know why. For me 2 just feels like the right amount but I can't put my finger on why I feel that way


----------



## BrandiCanucks

BrittRashel said:


> I'm really sorry to the ladies who aren't finding much support/excitement with their family and friends. I don't know what I would do if DH wasn't excited yet. It would make me really sad. He's starting to get really excited now that I'm getting a belly. I'm very relieved as my ex was not attracted to me at all when I was pregnant.
> 
> I have a question for the Mommas on their last baby. When did you know that this one would be your last? I was positive this was the last one but then DH mentioned something about maybe wanting another. Not even a for sure, yes I want another baby after this. Just a maybe. That was all it took. I keep picturing having #3 after this and thinking about what it would be like. I'm at the point that I'm kind of wanting another one now but I'm not sure. It would have to be really quickly after this one, like within a year start trying so that would be difficult but 3 kids sounds kind of nice though. So, question is how and when did you know that you were for sure done?

I'm on number 5 and honestly, I'm not 100% sure this is my last. The donor says this is the last one and that he won't donate anymore (my 5th, his 10th, our 3rd) so I'll either have to do some really good convincing to keep all my donor kids with the same dad, or look elsewhere, which I really don't want to do.

My mind says this has to be the last. I'm a single mom who has an 8 year old with a genetic condition and autism, two typicals, and my youngest who may have brain damage from his birth and is headed to genetics and physiotherapy and speech therapy. That's a lot for one person to take on by herself, especially when adding a 5th. My heart says that I have to try for number 6 and aim to "even out" the numbers. I think my mind will win this one though. It's just not fair to my special kiddos to need so much attention and to spread myself thin for the sake of evening out numbers. I'm about 90% sure this one will be my last, unless I meet someone, marry him, and he wants kids.


----------



## BrittRashel

Yeah, I'm just not ready to say this it. This is my last. I don't know, I guess I'll see how I feel when he's 6 months old or so. He may get here and change my mind completely about having a 3rd. I doubt it but we'll see.


----------



## rollachick

Im defintly not sure if this will be our last. We agreed on 2-3 (i wanted 4) we are just gona see what this one is like to see if we think we will be ok with another one or if we are happy with just 2. 
Brandi: did you always plan on having a big family? Seems alot to take on as a single mum but good on you for doing it, i know i couldnt.

We did our fb announcement last night :) 

Got my next scan in 3 days, cant wait to see the little bean again :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I grew up with 3 younger brothers and 11 younger cousins. I LOVE having a big family, and knew I wanted a big family for myself. I'm not willing to wait around for "the right one" and have it be too late. My ex had a vasectomy behind my back when our second was 5 weeks old, and after we separated, I got pregnant with my third. We got back together a few weeks before she was born so he's her father (although not biologically), and he forced me to tie my tubes, threatening to take my kids, divorce me and never let me see them again. I spent two years after that saving and paying off a reversal and have my 4th and this baby after my reversal.

I figure if "the right one" is going to come along, he'll accept my big family as his own, and I'll accept his too. That's how I'll know he's right.


----------



## rollachick

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rebeccalouise

I always said I wanted 2, but I do see myself having more. I just can't imagine this being my last. I know DH wants more..


----------



## Kirstiedenman

When my husband and I first talked about kids we said we wanted 4 and then I fell pregnant and I threw up for 28 weeks and I was like hmm don't think I could so this 4 times. I then fell pregnant with my second and threw up all day everyday for 28 weeks and then every so often till 32 weeks and then from about 38 weeks I think it was until I had him. After that I was sure i was done and then my husband and I split for 9 month. We had only gotten back together a month before I found out I was pregnant which was a huge huge shock as my cycles had been so regular and of course the month we get back together I ovulate on a different day and bam we were pregnant 9 months of solid day 14 ovulation and then it switches lol. I was really shocked as I said I was really done with kids and considering getting my tubes done but now that I am pregnant with this one and I am not even 13 weeks yet and I am down to vomiting only in the morning and 1-2 days a week after every meal I think hmm maybe I could do it a fourth time. Part of me says no i am done and the other part says why stop. But before I feel pregnant with this one it was the im happy with my boys I am ready to move on and have no more kids I guess I felt like I didnt have anymore in me to do the baby part again my boys were getting older the husband and I could enjoy our time together more and I was ready to enjoy the kids being older thats how I knew :)


----------



## mrswichman

I've got some light bleeding going on...I feel like I over did it yesterday...going to see how next few hrs look...if still same going to go get checked at ER make sure everything is okay.


----------



## writingislove

Hope everything is ok, mrswichman.

AFM, I had my 12 week scan yesterday and the baby is doing great! It was moving around and had a heartbeat of 173 bpm. I measured a day ahead, but the doctor is keeping my due date the same. This is my first, and it was the most incredible thing I've ever seen. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







12weekultrasound.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mrswichman

Update:

The bleeding stopped after an hr or so...was very light pinkish..nothing strong...also had no cramping...so think this was my body telling me I over did it...and I just need to take it easy...


----------



## dustergrl

writingislove said:


> Hope everything is ok, mrswichman.
> 
> AFM, I had my 12 week scan yesterday and the baby is doing great! It was moving around and had a heartbeat of 173 bpm. I measured a day ahead, but the doctor is keeping my due date the same. This is my first, and it was the most incredible thing I've ever seen. :happydance:

How wonderful!!! :)



mrswichman said:


> Update:
> 
> The bleeding stopped after an hr or so...was very light pinkish..nothing strong...also had no cramping...so think this was my body telling me I over did it...and I just need to take it easy...

Glad to hear the bleeding stopped. Now go take it easy!

AFM I had my nuchal scan yesterday. They said blood work will take about 2 full weeks to come back but the paperwork said Bip was measuring 59mm (12+3, so a day behind), and nuchal fold measured 1.3mm. So right now I'm cautiously optimistic and (im)patiently waiting for the bloods to come back!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I was pretty set on two children especially as I had my boy and girl.
I felt there wasn't any need for anymore as two was the perfect amount.
Well here I am 3 and a half years later , trying for a few months ,pregnant again after multiple miscarriages.
Maybe 3 will be my limit lol



Or maybe I will even numbers in a few years :rofl:


----------



## sausages

Long time no see ladies!! I've just got back from being on holiday in France. We had the NIPT test done yesterday so I just need to wait for those results. The scan tech did say everything looked normal on the scan though. 

I did a video for our Facebook announcement and put that up today, so now the world knows!! Anyone want to take a guess at the gender from the scan? :D

I'll be reading to catch up with you all when the kids have gone to bed. :thumbup:

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/Uropachild/th_IMG_0904_zpsxgvybxbe.mp4


----------



## rollachick

sausages said:


> Long time no see ladies!! I've just got back from being on holiday in France. We had the NIPT test done yesterday so I just need to wait for those results. The scan tech did say everything looked normal on the scan though.
> 
> I did a video for our Facebook announcement and put that up today, so now the world knows!! Anyone want to take a guess at the gender from the scan? :D
> 
> I'll be reading to catch up with you all when the kids have gone to bed. :thumbup:
> 
> https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/Uropachild/th_IMG_0904_zpsxgvybxbe.mp4

Cute video!!!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

That was a lovely video! I am still so unsure of whether or not to do a facebook announce my husband and I had only been back together a month when we found out (we had been split 9 months) my close friends know and a few of his close friends but it will be kinda weird posting a pregnancy announcement when alot of people arent even aware we are back together but I also want to celebrate the baby.


----------



## Quantea

sausages said:


> Long time no see ladies!! I've just got back from being on holiday in France. We had the NIPT test done yesterday so I just need to wait for those results. The scan tech did say everything looked normal on the scan though.
> 
> I did a video for our Facebook announcement and put that up today, so now the world knows!! Anyone want to take a guess at the gender from the scan? :D
> 
> I'll be reading to catch up with you all when the kids have gone to bed. :thumbup:
> 
> https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/Uropachild/th_IMG_0904_zpsxgvybxbe.mp4

OMG, sausages, that was so cute!!! I teared up when the ultrasounds came up! (yeah, I'm still a bit hormonal...) But seriously, really cool video. :thumbup:


----------



## Disneymom1129

dustergrl said:


> writingislove said:
> 
> 
> Hope everything is ok, mrswichman.
> 
> AFM, I had my 12 week scan yesterday and the baby is doing great! It was moving around and had a heartbeat of 173 bpm. I measured a day ahead, but the doctor is keeping my due date the same. This is my first, and it was the most incredible thing I've ever seen. :happydance:
> 
> How wonderful!!! :)
> 
> 
> 
> mrswichman said:
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> The bleeding stopped after an hr or so...was very light pinkish..nothing strong...also had no cramping...so think this was my body telling me I over did it...and I just need to take it easy...Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear the bleeding stopped. Now go take it easy!
> 
> AFM I had my nuchal scan yesterday. They said blood work will take about 2 full weeks to come back but the paperwork said Bip was measuring 59mm (12+3, so a day behind), and nuchal fold measured 1.3mm. So right now I'm cautiously optimistic and (im)patiently waiting for the bloods to come back!Click to expand...

I have my NT ultrasound tomorrow. Was it pretty quick? Did you get to watch? Did you get a pic? Sorry for all the questions :p


----------



## dustergrl

Disneymom1129 said:


> dustergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> writingislove said:
> 
> 
> Hope everything is ok, mrswichman.
> 
> AFM, I had my 12 week scan yesterday and the baby is doing great! It was moving around and had a heartbeat of 173 bpm. I measured a day ahead, but the doctor is keeping my due date the same. This is my first, and it was the most incredible thing I've ever seen. :happydance:
> 
> How wonderful!!! :)
> 
> 
> 
> mrswichman said:
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> The bleeding stopped after an hr or so...was very light pinkish..nothing strong...also had no cramping...so think this was my body telling me I over did it...and I just need to take it easy...Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear the bleeding stopped. Now go take it easy!
> 
> AFM I had my nuchal scan yesterday. They said blood work will take about 2 full weeks to come back but the paperwork said Bip was measuring 59mm (12+3, so a day behind), and nuchal fold measured 1.3mm. So right now I'm cautiously optimistic and (im)patiently waiting for the bloods to come back!Click to expand...
> 
> I have my NT ultrasound tomorrow. Was it pretty quick? Did you get to watch? Did you get a pic? Sorry for all the questions :pClick to expand...

No problem! :)

Mine lasted over an hour because Bip was not cooperating; how long it takes depends on your baby's position and activity level. The tech was digging the transducer into my right side enough that I was tender in that spot the following day! I did not get to watch but I think that depends on the technician- I have had other ultrasounds for my SCH and those techs let me watch. She did give me 5 printed images to take home, which was awesome because DH was unable to be there and was disappointed about not being able to attend. I find it astounding how much bigger Bip has been from ultrasound to ultrasound!

Good luck with your screening! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## mrswichman

Had a small bleed again today...so called doctors office and am currently waiting to be seen...hopefully everything is OK.


----------



## rebeccalouise

FX for you hun! X


----------



## Disneymom1129

dustergrl said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dustergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> writingislove said:
> 
> 
> Hope everything is ok, mrswichman.
> 
> AFM, I had my 12 week scan yesterday and the baby is doing great! It was moving around and had a heartbeat of 173 bpm. I measured a day ahead, but the doctor is keeping my due date the same. This is my first, and it was the most incredible thing I've ever seen. :happydance:
> 
> How wonderful!!! :)
> 
> 
> 
> mrswichman said:
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> The bleeding stopped after an hr or so...was very light pinkish..nothing strong...also had no cramping...so think this was my body telling me I over did it...and I just need to take it easy...Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear the bleeding stopped. Now go take it easy!
> 
> AFM I had my nuchal scan yesterday. They said blood work will take about 2 full weeks to come back but the paperwork said Bip was measuring 59mm (12+3, so a day behind), and nuchal fold measured 1.3mm. So right now I'm cautiously optimistic and (im)patiently waiting for the bloods to come back!Click to expand...
> 
> I have my NT ultrasound tomorrow. Was it pretty quick? Did you get to watch? Did you get a pic? Sorry for all the questions :pClick to expand...
> 
> No problem! :)
> 
> Mine lasted over an hour because Bip was not cooperating; how long it takes depends on your baby's position and activity level. The tech was digging the transducer into my right side enough that I was tender in that spot the following day! I did not get to watch but I think that depends on the technician- I have had other ultrasounds for my SCH and those techs let me watch. She did give me 5 printed images to take home, which was awesome because DH was unable to be there and was disappointed about not being able to attend. I find it astounding how much bigger Bip has been from ultrasound to ultrasound!
> 
> Good luck with your screening! Let us know how it goes!Click to expand...

Thanks so much! I definitely will :)


mrswichman said:


> Had a small bleed again today...so called doctors office and am currently waiting to be seen...hopefully everything is OK.

Hope everything is okay. Keep us updated :flower:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hope all is good mrswichman


----------



## mrswichman

Everything is great...she did an ultrasound and baby was in there all wiggly...would barely hold still enough for her to get a heartbeat rate...which turned out to be 168 bpm.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Great news!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Glad to hear everything is good!!


----------



## rollachick

Had another ultrasound today, everything is great hb was 154. She was prettty sure of the gender, a boy!!!! But i dont wana get my hopes up incase she was wrong, its still quite early to tell with a normal ultasound ae? So cool to see it jumping round in there :)


----------



## rollachick

Oh and my due date has changed to the 10th of feb. If you could update the front page please :)


----------



## emrhian91

I had my ultrasound dating scan today!! 
I'm only one day off! Due 14th feb! 

Baby was moving so much it was amazing! 

Wish I could predict the gender but i don't know what I'm looking for haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Quantea

So many scans and beautiful pics....


----------



## BrittRashel

Such awesome pictures. :)

I am officially in my second trimester tomorrow (according to my doctor)!!! I am so happy to be done with the first trimester. I'm so anxious to feel strong kicks! I've been feeling the flutters since around 11 weeks but I'm ready for real kicks now.


----------



## Jaxvipe

So exciting Britt! I can't wait to be out of the first tri! I have my NT Scan next Tuesday! So excited to see baby again. 

My morning sickness has started to ease off which is so nice, I'm excited to feel somewhat normal again.


----------



## mrswichman

This is going to get frustrating pretty quickly..but it seems like anytime I do any kind of walking for even 30min... I end up with a small bleed I have been having...apparently my cervix is super sensitive right now?? Only explanation right???
When the doctor checked the baby , she made sure to look at the placenta making sure there was no bleeding and we were in the clear.

:dohh: :growlmad:

Oh! and on a funny note!! I told my Oh I swear I having been feeling some small movement every now and then...he said "no the baby doesn't have feet yet". Made me giggle..apparently I need to brush him up on the stages of pregnancy and fetal development. lol


----------



## Cherr

mrswichman- no feet? Awwww hehe men are great! Haha

I don't chime in much but I do follow along! 15 weeks for me this Friday, thankfully out of the first trimester and starting to feel better!! 20 week ultrasound is September 9th and we have decided to find out gender!! I'm super excited but now it feels like September us never gonna come haha!


----------



## Harleyy

My scan was ment to be today :( 

However they moved it... this time next week. Gutted. cried on the phone damn hormones. 

However on the plus side, im now 12 weeks. :)


----------



## mrswichman

Some more bleeding occured today, it was brighter and had a clot in it...so mom my demanded we go to ER..so we did...they did a pelvic exam (cervix is still closed) they took blood and urine, came back with a UTI, then they did an ultrasound...baby looks great and is actually measuring 13+1...I'm currently on light rest...can't even pick up my son.


----------



## writingislove

Mrswichman, how stressful! I'm glad to hear the baby is ok, and I'm sorry for the scares lately. I hope some extra rest will help the bleeding stop.


----------



## rebeccalouise

I bled and had clots with the last UTI I had. Scan showed all was okay though, just like it did with you. :)


----------



## mrswichman

writingislove said:


> Mrswichman, how stressful! I'm glad to hear the baby is ok, and I'm sorry for the scares lately. I hope some extra rest will help the bleeding stop.

Yes it has been stressful, I have been trying not to worry too much as long as baby is okay. Thank you, I hope rest helps as well. 



rebeccalouise said:


> I bled and had clots with the last UTI I had. Scan showed all was okay though, just like it did with you. :)

And the bleeding stopped after your UTI cleared up??


----------



## jessthemess

Just popping to say hi!


----------



## rebeccalouise

could I be added to the front page please? :) I'm due 20th Feb; thank you. X


----------



## rollachick

Wheres everyone gone? Not much action here last few days. Hope that just means everyone is doing fine :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sorry I haven't been around much. I'm soooooooooo tired! Nausea is better, though. Idk what's worse. I can hardly get off the couch I'm so tired.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Had my daughters 3rd birthday party today, time flies! I can't believe my little baby is 3 already. I'm exhausted from her party and will be laying on the couch for the remainder of the night. 

I'm so glad I will not be heavily pregnant in the summer this time as it's just too hot. 

How is everyone else doing?!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Exhausted. Working a lot. Can't wait to have all my hours in for mat leave


----------



## jessthemess

I think most people are on the Facebook group instead.


----------



## LeahLou

Just back from vaca. Dreading going back to work. I hate it so much. Only until January.... I can make it.... Oh but I don't want to.
Baby's great! Heard heartbeat on Doppler since one of the friends we went to the beach with works at my ob office. Then she gave me the Doppler <3 

Yeah it's much easier to keep up with questions and people on Facebook


----------



## mrswichman

Could I be added to FB group name is Krys Nicole profile picture is of my son playing golf


----------



## rollachick

I find theres tooo much going on at the facebook group :p


----------



## writingislove

rollachick said:


> I find theres tooo much going on at the facebook group :p

Agree! And I never know who anyone is on FB. At least here I know user names and can remember a lot of you and your stories. :winkwink:


----------



## rollachick

writingislove said:


> rollachick said:
> 
> 
> I find theres tooo much going on at the facebook group :p
> 
> Agree! And I never know who anyone is on FB. At least here I know user names and can remember a lot of you and your stories. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yup fully agree!!!! Its good to have both places but atleast on here its just updates on how our pregnancys are going not all the other stuff that gets discussed on Fb.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I like both places. But I like this one especially since it's small, close, and tight knit. 

I'm caving and gonna find out. I need to do so for my own mental health. I know that if I wait til the end and find out it's a girl, it's going to throw me into depression because I want a boy so badly. I'm just going to keep it a secret to myself and my best friend, so it'll be a surprise to everyone else.


----------



## rollachick

BrandiCanucks said:


> I like both places. But I like this one especially since it's small, close, and tight knit.
> 
> I'm caving and gonna find out. I need to do so for my own mental health. I know that if I wait til the end and find out it's a girl, it's going to throw me into depression because I want a boy so badly. I'm just going to keep it a secret to myself and my best friend, so it'll be a surprise to everyone else.

Yea this has got alot easier to follow as its gone along seems to be less regular ppl than the start.

Yea thats a good reason to find out, atleast u will get use to the idea if it is a girl. Good luck keeping it. A secret tho, just b careful who u go shopping with incase u accidntly go strwight to boy or girl clothing :p


----------



## anti

Hi ladies, I'm starting to feel a bit better now. We have a cardiac scan next week. Please pray that baby is ok. This has been such a rollacoaster pregnancy so far. I just want to know my baby is ok so I can enjoy pregnancy again. I'm just about done shopping for the first clothes we'll need for the first few weeks. Got my breast pump and bottles and steriliser and stuff delivered yesterday. &#128515; not too much left to get, just bigger bite like bedside crib, bath support and swing/rocker for bubs.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I agree there is always sooo much going on on the facebook page I am actually a member of 3 different feb groups and wow!!!! I much prefer this group although its to quiet these days! 
Not much to update on me other than I am super super super tired oh wait yes there is lol I had my 12 week scan and they said 70% its a boy but I am going to wait until 20 weeks to update officially just incase. I really wish I had of waited as there are so many things I want to do for babies room and I dont want to do it all bit and it turns out to be a girl lol
I have been away from home and hubby now for 6 weeks and might get to go home on friday so I am hanging iut for my app tomorrow morning to find out! I am seriously going to cry if they say I can't!!!


----------



## Jodiebump2012

Hi can I join? :)had my scan today and baby's measuring ahead by a few days, hoping that's normal they said it could be out by a few days didn't expect to jump ahead by 5 though. I'm 11 weeks exactly due on the 29th February lol! Leap year baby :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I just scoped out the Pregnancy Discussion forum. The April 2016 babies are almost halfway through the month (still popping up). That's crazy! Soon it'll be the May 2016 babies. It was us just yesterday and now we're almost to May. It seems so slow but that puts it into perspective how quickly it's going


----------



## rebeccalouise

I feel like I'm the only one not on Facebook!? :haha: I'm clearly missing out :dohh: x


----------



## mrswichman

rebeccalouise said:


> I feel like I'm the only one not on Facebook!? :haha: I'm clearly missing out :dohh: x

I'm not it either lol.

AFM...Bleeding had pretty much stopped except for the occasional small blood when I wipe. I am feeling very heavy these days...baby is growing :happydance:


----------



## Quantea

rebeccalouise said:


> I feel like I'm the only one not on Facebook!? :haha: I'm clearly missing out :dohh: x

I'm not on the facebook group either... Hubby is too lazy to get his own page and he usually browses through mine since we have the same friends, but I don't want him to read through my "girl-talk". He might make the mistake of trying to make a joke or something, so it's really just me looking out for his well-being. :winkwink:


----------



## atiekay

AFM - Feeling a lot better, on most days. They still couldn't find the HB at my appointment today. I'm not worried, since I have been finding it at home with my doppler. NT scan last Monday, everything looked good! Soooo grateful. I'm going to try to tell my boss this week, kind of nervous about that but I am sure it will go fine. I just get myself worked up over it.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Those who want to join only need to send me a friend request. Brandi Nunes. I'm an admin in the group so it's instant approval.


----------



## rebeccalouise

I would join if I was on there, I think Facebook is more hassle than it's worth. People near me only go on it to gossip most of the time!


----------



## Jaxvipe

I have my NT scan today! Pretty excited to see baby again! I also told my boss and will be telling the rest of my co workers today. I was so nervous but my boss was super happy for us. Such a relief! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## BabyNo1

Hope your scan went well x


----------



## rebeccalouise

I had my NT scan today too! they've put me forward to 13 weeks :D baby is happy and healthy, wriggling around like crazy in there. :cloud9:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Scan went great! Baby was wiggling around like crazy. They said all the measurements looked good! Ultrasound tech guessed boy but obviously wouldn't say for sure. I hope she is right!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mrswichman

Jaxvipe said:


> Scan went great! Baby was wiggling around like crazy. They said all the measurements looked good! Ultrasound tech guessed boy but obviously wouldn't say for sure. I hope she is right!

Beautiful scan.


----------



## NikTik

Hi, not been around much but trying to catch up on here when i can. Had my early private scan on 19th july and I should have been 8+1 but the lady dated me 7+1. Got my nhs 12 week scan a week today! So excited. Looking at dates though I think I'm actually going to be due in march now. Anyway, here is bubs, a little blury but very much there, and we saw the heartbeat X
  



Attached Files:







20150718_202359.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BrittRashel

BrandiCanucks said:


> I like both places. But I like this one especially since it's small, close, and tight knit.
> 
> I'm caving and gonna find out. I need to do so for my own mental health. I know that if I wait til the end and find out it's a girl, it's going to throw me into depression because I want a boy so badly. I'm just going to keep it a secret to myself and my best friend, so it'll be a surprise to everyone else.

This is why I couldn't wait. Well, that and I have no patience. :haha: It's also why I wouldn't let my friend throw me a gender reveal party. I was worried that if it turned out to be a boy that I would feel momentary disappointment. I did not want people snapping pictures at that moment while I tried to put on a happy face. I'm really glad I didn't let her go through with it too because it took me quite a few days to finally get excited about him being a boy which already made me feel guilty. Had I gone through that in front of all of my family, I would have felt like the worst person in the world.


----------



## PriandRafa

Ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well! 

I have a question. Anyone on previous or this pregnancy that dyed her hair?
My Dr told me I could dye my hair with vegetable hair dye once I reached my 2nd trimester, which nurse confirmed I start today, at 13 weeks.

Just wondering if anyone had high lights, balayage, or regular dye done.
I will call my hair stylist too, but just want your input!

Have a great day!


----------



## PriandRafa

Britt,
I told my husband that if I get upset or disappointed after we find out the gender, for him to please don't take it against me, that I will probably need some days to start feeling ok, and that this is normal! :)

But I still have a month to go! I dont want a gender reveal party either!


----------



## BrittRashel

That was a hard thing for me to accept, that it was okay to be disappointed. It took me few days to get over it. Now I'm super excited and I am at the point that I don't even want a girl. I'm very happy with my boys. I think I almost have DH convinced that we could manage having a third kid shortly after this one (he's concerned about the money side of it) and I feel pretty confident that I'm going to want another boy with that one. I like the idea of having all boys.


----------



## Jaxvipe

PriandRafa said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I have a question. Anyone on previous or this pregnancy that dyed her hair?
> My Dr told me I could dye my hair with vegetable hair dye once I reached my 2nd trimester, which nurse confirmed I start today, at 13 weeks.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone had high lights, balayage, or regular dye done.
> I will call my hair stylist too, but just want your input!
> 
> Have a great day!

I've highlighted and dyed my hair with my DD. My dr has said that is is fine to dye or highlight your hair in pregnancy.


----------



## rebeccalouise

I dyed my hair when pregnant with my daughter, and I'll be dying it during this pregnancy too! Midwife told me it's not harmful :)


----------



## rollachick

PriandRafa said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I have a question. Anyone on previous or this pregnancy that dyed her hair?
> My Dr told me I could dye my hair with vegetable hair dye once I reached my 2nd trimester, which nurse confirmed I start today, at 13 weeks.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone had high lights, balayage, or regular dye done.
> I will call my hair stylist too, but just want your input!
> 
> Have a great day!

I dyed my hair in first tri with my last pregnancy at 5weeks, told my hair dresser and she said it was perfectly fine but she made sure she didnt get much on my scalp


----------



## thexfadingpat

PriandRafa - I haven't yet, but I plan on dying my hair in a few weeks. I really don't want my roots showing on my wedding day.


----------



## Harleyy

On the countdown til my 12 week scan... 1 hour 40mins. Im honestly so scared. Don't think my partner understands how scared I am.Trying to hold back tears. 

just praying everything is okay.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I only ever use natural hair dye while pregnant if I decide to do it as the body absorbs all the chemicals that are in the dyes. I am a bit of a hippy though so my views are not for everyone lol. 

Loving all the scan pics that you ladies are posting how exciting a few of us movin on over to 2nd tri!!! I am finally going home tomorrow woohoooo!!!! Omg tmi but I am soooo looking forward to having sex with my husband lol. We haven't been aloud to have sex for 9 weeks now and it has been a killer!


----------



## Harleyy

Had my scan and everything was perfect! 

How much did everyone pay for scan photos?! mine was £4.50 for ONE picture. Which I thought was abit OTT! 

Please can I also get my date changed to the 15th! 

Thanks!


----------



## writingislove

Harleyy said:


> Had my scan and everything was perfect!
> 
> How much did everyone pay for scan photos?! mine was £4.50 for ONE picture. Which I thought was abit OTT!
> 
> Please can I also get my date changed to the 15th!
> 
> Thanks!

You had to pay for a scan pic? I got about 12 of them and didn't pay anything! Must be a difference in location...


----------



## PriandRafa

Harleyy,
congrats on your scan!!! great news!!

writingislove,
I'm not paying anything for the picture! The insurance will bill me later for the ultrasound itself, but every time I went, I received "free" pics.
Actually last time, the lady gave me 3 printed pics and 1 cd with a couple more. And she told me to bring the cd every time I come for u/s, so they can upload the pics there.

So, I went to a hair specialist yesterday for her to see my hair, and she told me she feels comfortable doing high lights, but she believes it is too soon to actually dye. So I made an appt with her next week for high lights only. She promised she will be able to cover / hide the lovely gray ones I have!

Let's see!


----------



## Ethereal

I'm having one of those days where I just want to sleep and eat everything. I was meant to be going to the gym this evening but I'm gonna pass.


----------



## LeahLou

Found baby's heartbeat on the Doppler! 167 <3<3

12 week scan tomorrow and meeting our new OB! :) maybe we'll get to see a nub so we can make some guesses hehe. Ramzi said girl, Chinese calendar says girl and hubby says girl :haha:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Harleyy said:


> Had my scan and everything was perfect!
> 
> How much did everyone pay for scan photos?! mine was £4.50 for ONE picture. Which I thought was abit OTT!
> 
> Please can I also get my date changed to the 15th!
> 
> Thanks!

We paid £5 for 1 or £10 for 3! 

I don't remember paying anything for my DDs ones but they have you over a barrell because they know you'll pay it!!! 

Glad everything went well I know how worried you were :hugs:


----------



## rebeccalouise

We paid £18 for 4 pictures!


----------



## NikTik

Got my scan next Wednesday, and they said it was £5 for 2 pictures. Glad your scan went okay x


----------



## rollachick

My ultrasound was free and they gave me a cd of about 25 pics for free aswell. Gotta love new zealand :)


----------



## thexfadingpat

Everyone with a doppler, would you say it's worth it? I kind of want one, but I can't make up my mind.


----------



## Jaxvipe

I think it's totally worth it. Especially since you can't feel movement yet. It just gives me that piece of mind everyday.


----------



## atiekay

Doppler is completely worth it. I got mine for 50$. I've been to two appointments where they couldn't find the heartbeat, which would have totally stressed me out if I didn't have one of my own.


----------



## LeahLou

My good friend gave me a Doppler since she works at my OBGYN after I promised myself I wouldn't get one. It's been a life saver or at least stress saver. It's calmed me down when I start letting my nerves get the best of me. Heartbeat consistently between 165-178 :cloud9:


----------



## writingislove

My Doppler was only $20 and is the best money I've ever spent. It's kept my anxiety at bay so much.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Glad to see everyone moving right along with 12 week scans and gender guesses! 
I have my next appointment on Tuesday and I am so anxious. Fourth baby, but it never gets easier, does it? I feel like my bump should be bigger! So of course I googled and found lots of stories where a woman had no signs of mc until weeks after the baby died... I SHOULD NEVER GOOGLE!!!!! 
So I'm trying to focus on my symptoms and stay positive. I can't wait until I'm feeling regular movement. It's so reassuring.


----------



## whittnie117

Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA for the past few weeks. My class got really hectic, then I got the flu. I hope everyone and their littles are well. My 12 week appointment is tomorrow. I will post gender guessing picture if I get a good one. 

On a side note, my husband has Shingles. I've had the chicken pox before. I just don't know if I should be worried because pregnant women have lowered immune systems. I wish that stubborn man would have gone to the doctor two days ago when I told him it was a shingles rash....but NOoOOO, he had to wait until it spread and started hurting bad. I'm worried for our son though. He hasn't had chicken pox, and JUST got the vaccine. My hubbys dad hasn't had them either. He lives here too. I'm not looking forward to this, lol.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies :) good to see everyone is having their 12 week scans etc :)
I got my gender scan in 3 days eeek!


----------



## rebeccalouise

buying a Doppler is so worth it, deffo the best purchase I've made in a long time! reassures me pretty much everyday. :)


----------



## Quantea

AmaryllisRed said:


> Glad to see everyone moving right along with 12 week scans and gender guesses!
> I have my next appointment on Tuesday and I am so anxious. Fourth baby, but it never gets easier, does it? I feel like my bump should be bigger! So of course I googled and found lots of stories where a woman had no signs of mc until weeks after the baby died... I SHOULD NEVER GOOGLE!!!!!
> So I'm trying to focus on my symptoms and stay positive. I can't wait until I'm feeling regular movement. It's so reassuring.

I feel you Amaryllis. For the first few weeks, I was making myself crazy by reading all kinds of info on pregnancy risks and whatnot. I have now strictly prohibited myself from reading anything mc-related to keep myself from going into meaningless depression bouts. Google is a trap! lol 



whittnie117 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA for the past few weeks. My class got really hectic, then I got the flu. I hope everyone and their littles are well. My 12 week appointment is tomorrow. I will post gender guessing picture if I get a good one.
> 
> On a side note, my husband has Shingles. I've had the chicken pox before. I just don't know if I should be worried because pregnant women have lowered immune systems. I wish that stubborn man would have gone to the doctor two days ago when I told him it was a shingles rash....but NOoOOO, he had to wait until it spread and started hurting bad. I'm worried for our son though. He hasn't had chicken pox, and JUST got the vaccine. My hubbys dad hasn't had them either. He lives here too. I'm not looking forward to this, lol.

Oh, whittnie, that sounds like bad timing. And I'm guessing your poor husband is in isolation now anyway. Hugs to you all!



oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Hi ladies :) good to see everyone is having their 12 week scans etc :)
> I got my gender scan in 3 days eeek!

Good luck with your scan, tasha! Let us know how it goes! :thumbup:


AFM, good news! We got the Panorama test results back! Everything was good, except for Angelman's, which was non-conclusive (not enough baby DNA to find out), but it's a 1/12000 chance anyway, so I'm choosing not to obsess over it like everything else so far (hormones aren't helping my pregnancy fears :blush:). Aaaaaaaand... it's a :blue:boy:blue:! :happydance: We are having a baby :blue:boy:blue:! I'm so happy, I wanna go buy blue baby thingies, lol. I mean, I didn't mind either way, but now I get to be excited in a more specific way? If that makes any sense? 

Go Team Blue! :happydance:

My sister still wants a niece though


----------



## BrittRashel

I think the doppler is worth it. I have been feeling movement but it's not consistent. On the the days that I don't feel him, it bring me peace of mind to hear his heartbeat. 



Quantea said:


> AFM, good news! We got the Panorama test results back! Everything was good, except for Angelman's, which was non-conclusive (not enough baby DNA to find out), but it's a 1/12000 chance anyway, so I'm choosing not to obsess over it like everything else so far (hormones aren't helping my pregnancy fears :blush:). Aaaaaaaand... it's a :blue:boy:blue:! :happydance: We are having a baby :blue:boy:blue:! I'm so happy, I wanna go buy blue baby thingies, lol. I mean, I didn't mind either way, but now I get to be excited in a more specific way? If that makes any sense?
> 
> Go Team Blue! :happydance:
> 
> My sister still wants a niece though

Yay, another boy!!! :happydance: Conrats! You will love having a boy. They are so much fun! My dad's first words when I told him that we were having another boy was that we would just have to have another one. I told him "we'll see."


----------



## Quantea

BrittRashel said:


> Yay, another boy!!! :happydance: Conrats! You will love having a boy. They are so much fun! My dad's first words when I told him that we were having another boy was that we would just have to have another one. I told him "we'll see."

I'm just picturing the toy cars and soccer balls around the house already. Parents and in-laws are also excited, so our phone has been busy. 

And we're the first gals on team blue, so yay!

(yep, I'm still happy-drunk from the news :haha:)


----------



## whittnie117

Quantea said:


> AFM, good news! We got the Panorama test results back! Everything was good, except for Angelman's, which was non-conclusive (not enough baby DNA to find out), but it's a 1/12000 chance anyway, so I'm choosing not to obsess over it like everything else so far (hormones aren't helping my pregnancy fears :blush:). Aaaaaaaand... it's a :blue:boy:blue:! :happydance: We are having a baby :blue:boy:blue:! I'm so happy, I wanna go buy blue baby thingies, lol. I mean, I didn't mind either way, but now I get to be excited in a more specific way? If that makes any sense?
> 
> Go Team Blue! :happydance:
> 
> My sister still wants a niece though

Congrats on a boy! Yay! We won't know for another 4 weeks. It is driving me nuts, it it is bearable this time.


----------



## whittnie117

I had my 12 week appointment today. It went well. Everything looks good with the little. Any nub theory guesses. I wish the picture was cleared.

Also, Brandi, I sent you a friend request on FB. I am BV C. (INITIALS) :)
[URL=https://s137.photobucket.com/user/whittnie116/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150814_111459.jpg.html][IMG]https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q229/whittnie116/Mobile%20Uploads/20150814_111459.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Disneymom1129

thexfadingpat said:


> Everyone with a doppler, would you say it's worth it? I kind of want one, but I can't make up my mind.

It's worth it for the peace of mind, 100%. Mine was only $37 shipped off ebay. I am reading mixed reviews about how often is ok to use it, though. I thought I'd only use it once a week, but it's been about every other day. So the temptation is bad I should say :laugh2:. I know of women who use theirs everyday though.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'll update the front page as everyone finds out. So far, I have Quantea and Britt. If I've mised anyone, please let me know


----------



## PriandRafa

thexfadingpat said:


> Everyone with a doppler, would you say it's worth it? I kind of want one, but I can't make up my mind.

Fading,
I didnt want to buy in the beginning, because they say it is hard to find the HB and that would freak me out. 
But since we all are getting to the 2nd trimester, I bought one, which I tried last night and could hear the HB at 163.
It is good to be able to hear when you want, and not only when you go to the doctor.

But my main reason was to actually record and send it to my family, since they all live overseas, and won't see me pregnant or wont be able to follow me to appts or anything.


----------



## PriandRafa

Ladies, here is my 11 week ultrasound!

any guesses on the gender?? 

LOL, I'll only find out on Sept 17 and I am getting anxious already
 



Attached Files:







Baby.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrswichman

Saw the Dr. today and she said I could try vaginal birth, even after my c-section...barring any complications obviously. She also told me my due date would not change and it will stay Feb. 18th...which is perfectly fine...but both dates make sense...so lets keep it at the 18th.

We also listened for baby on doppler...they were kicking and rolling and took a couple minutes for the doctor to find it but it was there and strong she said :) :cloud9:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I heard baby's heaetbeat on Doppler last night for first time! 152 ish beats per minute! Such a lovely sound xx


----------



## jessthemess

I want a Doppler! Where did everyone get theirs?


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Got mine on eBay angel sounds doppler was £19 :)
Gender scan today eeeeek!


----------



## Jaxvipe

I got mine from fetaldoppler.net for $40 it's the sonoline B


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies, could I join? My name is Amy and I am currently pregnant with LO#1. I have been in the ttc journey for a little over three years. After 4 early loses and lots of medical intervention we are finally pregnant again and the furthest we have every been. I take one day at a time and give thanks everyday for this little one and pray that he/she continues to grow to be perfect and healthy. The pregnancy started off with a bit of a scare. I had a huge bleed with the passing of a clot at about 7 weeks that landed us a trip to the ER. Thankfully all was well with bub and I was told that I had a small SCH and partial sac separation. Over time the SCH healed as well as the tear. I use to think that with time and the further along I got the more calm and at peace I would be with the pregnancy but that hasn't really happened yet. Every OB appt still has me on pins and needles. I have met some wonderful people on here and they have truly played a huge role in my being able to get to where I am in this journey. Congrats to all of you and cant wait to meet this little one in Feb 2015! :D


----------



## NennaKay

AmaryllisRed said:


> Glad to see everyone moving right along with 12 week scans and gender guesses!
> I have my next appointment on Tuesday and I am so anxious. Fourth baby, but it never gets easier, does it? I feel like my bump should be bigger! So of course I googled and found lots of stories where a woman had no signs of mc until weeks after the baby died... I SHOULD NEVER GOOGLE!!!!!
> So I'm trying to focus on my symptoms and stay positive. I can't wait until I'm feeling regular movement. It's so reassuring.

I'm with you, Amaryllis! I cannot wait to feel regular movement! I'm excited to see all the 12 week scans and hear how many are feeling movement and hearing the heartbeat.

It's probably a good thing that I'm pretty laid back... When I went in for my 12 week appointment (Aug. 6) I was informed that it would be unlikely for the OB to find the HB on the doppler as it was too early... :saywhat: I told her we heard Allie's HB at 12 weeks, so she said she'd try. She tried with 2 different dopplers and couldn't find it. :dohh:

THEN she informed me that my 8 week ultrasound indicated that my placenta was anterior. So basically I'll feel movement much later, and finding the heartbeat with a doppler will be VERY difficult. :grr:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Appointment tomorrow! I'll be so relieved to see that everything is still fine!


----------



## thexfadingpat

Welcome and congrats, Amy!

My midwife was able to find the heartbeat on her doppler at my 10 week appointment. Tomorrow I have my next appointment (14 weeks) so I'm hoping I get to hear it again. :)
If not, I did decide to buy a doppler. But it won't be here for another week or so.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

It's a girl!!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Congratulations Tasha!


----------



## dustergrl

Welcome, Amy, and congratulations! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and your LO!

Yay tasha! How exciting for you!

AFM I'm 15 weeks now! I cannot believe how fast this is going. I'm definitely showing, and most of our family members know. I've been trying to start acquiring things for Bip, and have gotten a lot at rummages or from family. Haven't bought anything new yet, but I will be adamant about what I get new.


----------



## thexfadingpat

Congrats Tasha!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Congrats Tasha!!


----------



## mommylov

thexfadingpat said:


> Welcome and congrats, Amy!




dustergrl said:


> Welcome, Amy, and congratulations! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and your LO!

Thank you ladies! :)


Congrats Tasha! :)

As for the doppler, I remember going in at about 11 weeks and they told me the same thing. That is would be hard to find the baby's HB. He had to push quite hard on my pelvic bone :wacko: but we did hear it :cloud9:. I just bought a home doppler from amazon and we tried it out for the first time last night and we found our little monkey pretty quickly. Hope that helps! :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

Got our 1st tri screening results, everything was negative!!


----------



## Ethereal

Hi Amy :flower:

Yay congrats Tasha!!

Great news Jax!

I've got a follow up Scan in a week to see how the cyst is on my left ovary. It was 6cm at 12 weeks.

Looking forward to getting a sneaky peak at baby too, and have our gender scan on the 30th which we've kept a secret. We're taking DD with us too she'll be so excited to see baby :)


----------



## Quantea

mommylov said:


> Hi Ladies, could I join? My name is Amy and I am currently pregnant with LO#1. I have been in the ttc journey for a little over three years. After 4 early loses and lots of medical intervention we are finally pregnant again and the furthest we have every been. I take one day at a time and give thanks everyday for this little one and pray that he/she continues to grow to be perfect and healthy. The pregnancy started off with a bit of a scare. I had a huge bleed with the passing of a clot at about 7 weeks that landed us a trip to the ER. Thankfully all was well with bub and I was told that I had a small SCH and partial sac separation. Over time the SCH healed as well as the tear. I use to think that with time and the further along I got the more calm and at peace I would be with the pregnancy but that hasn't really happened yet. Every OB appt still has me on pins and needles. I have met some wonderful people on here and they have truly played a huge role in my being able to get to where I am in this journey. Congrats to all of you and cant wait to meet this little one in Feb 2015! :D

Hi and welcome, Amy! My husband and I were also trying for more than 3 years with operations, shots etc, so I kinda feel your anxiety. We haven't had a scare yet, but it's almost too good to be true sometimes, isn't it? It's nice to have people here keeping you company along the way. I've had quite a few test scares, especially at the beginning, and coming here to moan/rant/simply see what others are also going through really helped. :hugs:



oox_tasha_xoo said:


> It's a girl!!

Yay, congratulations tasha! You're our first team pink!



Ethereal said:


> Looking forward to getting a sneaky peak at baby too, and have our gender scan on the 30th which we've kept a secret. We're taking DD with us too she'll be so excited to see baby :)

Awww, that's so sweet!

Oh, and congratulations on your test Jaxvipe!


----------



## mommylov

Quantea said:


> Hi and welcome, Amy! My husband and I were also trying for more than 3 years with operations, shots etc, so I kinda feel your anxiety. We haven't had a scare yet, but it's almost too good to be true sometimes, isn't it? It's nice to have people here keeping you company along the way. I've had quite a few test scares, especially at the beginning, and coming here to moan/rant/simply see what others are also going through really helped. :hugs:

Thank you so much. It certainly is! Im still trying to wrap my head around the fact that this is happening and D and I are actually brewing what we have been dreaming about and praying for. I have been on this journey and have met some really special ladies along the way the past three years who have been a life saver and still are. Its nice to also find a group of ladies on this journey at the same time as you who are having US's and tests done in the same time frame. Helps me stay on track heheh. :flower:

Did anyone else do IVF with PGD/CCS testing? We implanted two (the only two we had) embryos which we had tested for chromosomal abnormalities. This also told us the sex of both babies. Only one embryo took but both embryos were the same sex so we know what we are having. We havent told anyone yet but are working up the courage to tell our parents on Monday when we will be 14w1d. My OB told me that I didn't need to do any of the genetic screening since I tested the embryos. Just wondering if any of your Dr's said the same and whether you decided to still get tested or not.


----------



## jaspie

Hi everyone! Been lurking for a while and I finally feel like I can join now :D had my 12 week scan today and baby was measuring 5 days ahead at 13 weeks and my new due date is 23.02.16 :D if you could please add me to the front page that would be great!

Here's our rainbow!
https://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag388/rasssspy/Mobile%20Uploads/20150818_095852_zpsvxrrmhab.jpg


----------



## mommylov

Another bleed with clots that landed me in the ER yesterday. Baby is ok thank god but this time the ER couldn't tell me the cause of the bleed. Waiting for my OB to review the ER report and get back to me. :(


----------



## Quantea

mommylov said:


> Another bleed with clots that landed me in the ER yesterday. Baby is ok thank god but this time the ER couldn't tell me the cause of the bleed. Waiting for my OB to review the ER report and get back to me. :(

That must have been really scary! And they really had no idea?

I'm hoping it's nothing serious!


----------



## NikTik

Had my scan today and measuring 12+4. Everything looked good, although baby wouldn't cooperate! Could you please update my due date to 27th Feb.
 



Attached Files:







20150819_214254.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Wow look at everyone having there scans!!! Its getting to the relaxing point for everyone now thank goodness!!! 
I am home now with my hubby and the boys and it is sooooo good to be home the boys are 10 times happier and the weather is beautiful!
I am 15w3d now and have just started to feel some little movement but not very often with my placenta being anterior :( only another 4.5 weeks until we find out for aure if bubs is a boy or not I have been slightly obsessing over the video I have trying to find something lol and I thought I did last night but no one could see what I was talking about not even my husband so I think i should just stop haha 

Anybody else getting constant headaches??? I drink at least 2.5litres of water a day and I still get them most days I actually wake up with them :( 

Congrats to those of you who have found out 2 boys and 1 girl so far in the last few pages I think I saw how exciting let the planning begin for you ladies.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Had my first OB appointment today and it was quite scary. She had an instinct that I would want a planned csection this time and said she'd schedule it between 38 and 39 weeks. I asked her which due date that would be according to, and she said she'd look after she found baby's heartbeat. She tried for 10 minutes and couldn't find it, so I was sent for an emergency ultrasound 45 minutes later.

Baby looks perfect, measuring 15w1d, strong heartbeat of 151 and kicking around. At one point, baby laid on its side and I saw two white lines, and when I asked for a bum shot, the tech said it was too early, then a minute later suggested "she", but I'll find out for sure September 8.

Sent the photo into Gender Experts who couldn't determine the sex, so they refunded my money.

Here's Squish
 



Attached Files:







nub.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mommylov

Quantea said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Another bleed with clots that landed me in the ER yesterday. Baby is ok thank god but this time the ER couldn't tell me the cause of the bleed. Waiting for my OB to review the ER report and get back to me. :(
> 
> That must have been really scary! And they really had no idea?
> 
> I'm hoping it's nothing serious!Click to expand...

Thank you. Yea this ER was terrible. My OB wants me to come in tomorrow to check all that they missed. Hopefully we get some answers.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hope everything is ok mommylov, keep us posted on what your OB says. :hugs:


----------



## jaspie

Kirstie I've been getting headaches quite a lot. I get a migraine every couple of weeks and others on and off. Forehead is quite good and the other day I took a bnb buddies advice and had a can of full fat coke and 2 paracetamol and it actually went after being here for 3 days. Going to make sure I keep a can in the fridge all the time now!

Hope everything is ok mommylov :hugs:

Brandi have you uploaded it to the gender forum here and the Ingender site? I'm going to look into the gender expert! So impatient :haha:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi ladies. Could you change my date on the front page please. I will be giving birth to my 17 week sleeping angel tomorrow as his or her heart has stopped. 

Sorry for the bad news.

I wish you all happy and health pregnancies. 

Xxx


----------



## NikTik

So sorry Sailorsgirl xx


----------



## NennaKay

So sorry Sailorsgirl.... :cry:


----------



## Quantea

I am terribly sorry sailorsgirl!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Oh no sailorsgirl! I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

So terribly sorry sailor xoxo


----------



## Cherr

So so sorry sailor :(


----------



## mrswichman

So Sorry Sailor.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

jaspie said:


> Kirstie I've been getting headaches quite a lot. I get a migraine every couple of weeks and others on and off. Forehead is quite good and the other day I took a bnb buddies advice and had a can of full fat coke and 2 paracetamol and it actually went after being here for 3 days. Going to make sure I keep a can in the fridge all the time now!
> 
> Hope everything is ok mommylov :hugs:
> 
> Brandi have you uploaded it to the gender forum here and the Ingender site? I'm going to look into the gender expert! So impatient :haha:

I haven't yet, but I might when I get a moment. Just worked my 7th shift in 8 days and not off again til Saturday, right back to work on Sunday. I'm so exhausted.



sailorsgirl said:


> Hi ladies. Could you change my date on the front page please. I will be giving birth to my 17 week sleeping angel tomorrow as his or her heart has stopped.
> 
> Sorry for the bad news.
> 
> I wish you all happy and health pregnancies.
> 
> Xxx

Oh honey, I am so so sorry for your loss :cry: :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So very sorry, sailorsgirl. :hugs:


----------



## daniyaaq

So sorry for your loss sailor girl

Brandi I added you on Facebook, think I will be able to keep up there than here.

Afm everything good, I'm 15weeks now, had a scan to check bub and is right on time. Hyperemesis getting better.


----------



## mrswichman

Have been feeling flutter for a few weeks now...and the occasional good kick..wish I could feel them more often...come on baby get bigger :)

Also I keep putting girl items on my baby registry lol. I am not leaning towards boys at all...I wonder if at my next appointment I can ask to get a gender scan soon after...Hmm


----------



## rebeccalouise

I'm so sorry sailor girl :hugs:


----------



## dustergrl

So very sorry for your loss, sailor.

I have also been getting a ton of headaches. My chiropractor has been getting a large portion of my money lately!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Sailorgirl I am so very sorry for your loss my thoughts are with you xxx


Jaspie the taste of coke for me is awful but I might try it. I wake up almost every morning with them its awful!


----------



## thexfadingpat

I'm so sorry for your loss, Sailorgirl.


----------



## jaspie

So sorry Sailors girl :hugs: thinking of you xx

Brandi I'll add you on Facebook in a sec, my initials are RG. Thanks! 

Kirstie it's worth a try it's worked for me everytime so far. I bet a coffee with sugar would work if you hate coke. I think it's the caffeine that helps the paracetamol absorb or something. Good for a one off!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I looovveeee ice coffee. I did like coke but since I stopped drinking it while pregnant its not enjoyable anymore but ice coffee certainly is so maybe I will have one next week.

I am really sick at the moment I dont know what is going on I have all the fever symptoms but with no high temp I am week like can't even pick my 19 month old up week I dropped him on my face last night trying to pass him to my husband luckily I was in bed so there would have been no hard landing for him. I had 2 black out moment where everything started going black and starry and I had to sit down where I was and my stomach is so sore :( we only have 1 drs open here on a sunday and they are fully booked out :( I feel terrible!!!


----------



## mrswichman

Kirstiedenman said:


> I looovveeee ice coffee. I did like coke but since I stopped drinking it while pregnant its not enjoyable anymore but ice coffee certainly is so maybe I will have one next week.
> 
> I am really sick at the moment I dont know what is going on I have all the fever symptoms but with no high temp I am week like can't even pick my 19 month old up week I dropped him on my face last night trying to pass him to my husband luckily I was in bed so there would have been no hard landing for him. I had 2 black out moment where everything started going black and starry and I had to sit down where I was and my stomach is so sore :( we only have 1 drs open here on a sunday and they are fully booked out :( I feel terrible!!!

Hope everything is Okay.


----------



## Jaxvipe

That sounds scary Kirstie! Can you go to the ER? Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## rollachick

My due date change a while back and hasnt been update on first post yet. Its now 10th of feb and we will be finding out the gender


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Why's this group so quiet now :( was so hard to keep up at one point seems everyone has disappeared!


----------



## Jaxvipe

I know! It is pretty quiet around here lately. Maybe everyone has moved onto the FB group


----------



## rebeccalouise

I feel like I'm missing out, I don't have Facebook :( haha


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've just been working a lot lately


----------



## PriandRafa

Hi Ladies, good morning

I hope you all had a great weekend :)

I was wondering if any of you placed an online order at Motherhood already.
I did place 1 order, and received some of my items, but found it interesting that these gift certificates were on the package.

Was wondering if you guys know if they are legit?
 



Attached Files:







gift cards.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommylov

I was just actually at one of their stores over the weekend and the clerk told me that they are legit but you may have to pay for shipping and handling on some items.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Well I went to the drs today and apparently I have extremely low blood pressure I got up this morning and I collapsed getting out of bed to get my son and had to sit on the floor for a while until it past there is nothing they can do for low blood pressure apart from me constantly laying on my left side and taking it easy. I cant sleep because i feel so dizzy and then even when i do i wake up in cold sweats and even more dizzy :( i have bad anxiety so i know that will be making everything much worse. I am just beside myself right now i cant go through my whole pregnancy like this I will end up hospitalised i know I will all I want to do is sit and cry I feel so bad for my kids as I cant pick them up or play with them or nothing. I just wish I was healthy and fine this pregnancy :(


----------



## mommylov

Kristie, I just read that dehydration can also play a role in low blood pressure. Are you getting enough water? I hope that it resolves itself soon for you.


----------



## Jaxvipe

That's sounds so scary Kirstie! I hope it better soon :hugs:


----------



## Quantea

Kirstie, have they told you if it's safe to add a bit of salt to your diet to help keep your blood pressure up? I hope it gets resolved soon!


----------



## jaspie

Hope you're better soon Kirstie that sounds awful. I've had episodes of dizziness and almost fainted on the train but these are only now and again, it's a horrible feeling I can't imagine dealing with it everyday :hugs:

I keep getting ailment after ailment, got an ear infection now after a wisdom tooth infection, a cold and numerous migraines. I'm in agony and on antibiotics again for the second time in 5 weeks. Just had a breakdown to OH :( and feel a bit better for having a cry.


----------



## BabyNo1

Hi All.
Hope you're well 
Had a letter through to say I have low PAPPA-A results so then had to go to consultant.. I am being scanned every month from 20 wks and it's something to do with my blood pressure could rise around 28 wks and baby could have low birth weight so they have to constantly check me and baby.. It's all a bit scary as never heard of it but good they are keeping an eye on us.

X


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Definitely not dehyrdated I drink over 2 litres of water a day I don't drink juice or soft drink or anything else just water so getting plenty of it :) 
I looked at the salt part so I am going to try that I only have 4 weeks left in town before I have to go back interstate for my 20 week scan where I am having bubs so will get a proper look into everything if it is still happening. My sister got eclampsia and its funny because even though hers is from high blood pressure they have the same symptoms and outcomes in the end. Last night was a very rough night I cant wait for bubs to be here and it is all over!!!
On a happier note I was using a friends doppler last night as they didnt check baby at all so I was worried and while trying to find the heartbeat bubs gave me the biggest kick to the point a big lump stuck out of my belly lol this is the first time I have felt baby move and he/she certainly made themself known lol so I then got quite a few good kicks found the heart beat and was very reassured that despite me feeling like death bubs is happy in there :) I almost cried it was so beautiful!


----------



## rollachick

Thats so cool you got a big kick kirstie, cant wait till i feel something!!!



rebeccalouise said:


> I feel like I'm missing out, I don't have Facebook :( haha




Jaxvipe said:


> I know! It is pretty quiet around here lately. Maybe everyone has moved onto the FB group

I find the fb book has too much going on, i dont even go on it anymore.

This group can just be a few people and itl make it more personal i rekn :)

Brandi- how many more hours do you have left till you qualify for you maternity leave? Are your kids coping alryt with you not being there as much?

Afm- i got no morning sickness in the first tri but now probly 2 times a wek i get up and feel like im gona vomit and if i dont quickly eat something, anything, i do. It sucks. Thought ild gottn away with not getting sick!!!
My 15month old has her vacination jabs this arvo, soooo not looking forward to that!! :(


----------



## Jaxvipe

Rollachick- man that sucks! I'm so glad to be done with morning sickness. I hope it doesn't last for you.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

rollachick said:


> Brandi- how many more hours do you have left till you qualify for you maternity leave? Are your kids coping alryt with you not being there as much?
> 
> Afm- i got no morning sickness in the first tri but now probly 2 times a wek i get up and feel like im gona vomit and if i dont quickly eat something, anything, i do. It sucks. Thought ild gottn away with not getting sick!!!
> My 15month old has her vacination jabs this arvo, soooo not looking forward to that!! :(


I think about 356. If I can squeeze that in in the next 12 weeks, I'm going off early. They are NOT having a great time of it. Lots of odd behaviours coming out, difficulty with getting enough sleep and getting up so early. I hate it and if I could go now, I would, but I need those hours.


----------



## Jaxvipe

I've been nesting like crazy lately! I didn't really have this with DD. But I am getting so anxious that my house isn't organized right now. All day while I'm at work I just think about what I'm going to clean when I get home. Atleast baby isn't due for a while still.


----------



## Cherr

Hey all! I haven't piped in lately, but I'm still following along! Glad to hear everybody is doing well... 17w4d over here and feeling MUCH better hen I did in he first trimester! Only 2 weeks left until we get to find out gender! Super exciting!


----------



## dustergrl

Kristie- sorry to hear you're not feeling well but glad to hear bubs is ok!

Rollachick- hope the MS passes soon!

jaspie- Sorry to hear things have been rough for you. Hope they look up quickly. I know I would hate taking all those meds-I've had a hard enough time taking Tylenol for headaches!

Babyno1- Keeping my fingers crossed everything progresses smoothly for you.

AFM: I had my 16-week appointment on Monday. All seems to be well; I have my anomaly scan scheduled for September 18. I will have the scan done at the local hospital and results reviewed by a perinatologist (treating it as high-risk) because DH's uncle had a congenital hole in his heart. Very low risk of problems, but better safe than sorry. My other tests so far, NT and AFP have come back normal. :)

I did go to the local thrift stores today to shop for maternity clothes! I came away with eight pairs of pants (dress pants included) and three tops for around $60. Everything is in very nice condition! Considering I go back to work on Thursday, I kind of needed clothes that fit. I know maternity clothes are designed to be forgiving, but I cannot express how wonderful it was to have EVERYTHING that I tried on fit me! I actually got to make choices on what to buy! I will definitely need more tops, but think I am set on pants for the rest of the pregnancy.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Dustergirl I envy the luck you had with the thrift store I am in some serious need of clothes I had just lodt a whole heap of weight before I got pregnant and had thrown out all my loose fitting clothes so now I only have my skinny me clothes and I feel like everything I put on looks terrible! I dont think my belly is big enough for maternity clothes just yet though I wish I could say the same for my love handles lol they always expand with pregnancy and they are not doing my any justice this time round! I think once I hit like 23ish weeks it will be much better lol until then I have no idea what I will wear!


----------



## PriandRafa

Kirstiedenman said:


> Dustergirl I envy the luck you had with the thrift store I am in some serious need of clothes I had just lodt a whole heap of weight before I got pregnant and had thrown out all my loose fitting clothes so now I only have my skinny me clothes and I feel like everything I put on looks terrible! I dont think my belly is big enough for maternity clothes just yet though I wish I could say the same for my love handles lol they always expand with pregnancy and they are not doing my any justice this time round! I think once I hit like 23ish weeks it will be much better lol until then I have no idea what I will wear!

Kirstie,
I wasn't super skinny before pregnancy, I would call myself average, but not fat.
I bought some maternity pants and leggins because my pants would not fit me anymore and I am in love with them! They kind of adjust to your size, so you can wear them even with a small little bump!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I have been looking on the net for stuff as I am 6hrs from the nearest shopping mall and its all so expensive in australia your looking at like $60-$80 for a pair of jeans or pants.


----------



## thexfadingpat

Kirstie- That's horrible that it's that expensive.
I just bought my first 3 maternity clothing items, but they were all on clearance. A pair of jean capris for $15, a pair of leggings for $6, and a sweater for $9.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Gosh I wish!!! I bought a bit of maternity stuff from a uk website with my first and thought I was getting an awesome deal but forgot to do the exchange rate lol it was still cheap especially the tops I got on sale. Im lucky its still cool enough to wear trackies for now so I can get away with that but when I go out I don't like wearing them so its hard. I can still do up my normal jeans its just uncomfortable on my belly which is annoying.


----------



## jaspie

I'm in desperate need of some trousers, sounds like I need a trip to your thrift store duster girl! Atm I'm living in dresses and leggings or maternity tights which are still a bit big on my bump but stay up, so much better than cheese wire regular tights! But yeah need trousers. I hate buying trousers at the best of times cos I'm short they're always too long.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I feel like all I ever do is complain on here lol but this pregnancy has just been so awful and now to add to my low blood pressure problem I have been having pain and pressure in my cervix as well as period like cramps for those of you that are on your 3rd or more is this normal at 16 weeks? I never had it this early with my other 2 it was only at the end that I would feel it with my first and from about 32-33 weeks with second. I am soooo sick of going to the drs and I bet they are sick of seeing me lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I still am not in need of maternity clothes and it's driving me crazy!! I'm usually huge at this point already and I still just look fat.

I did buy a pair of maternity pants from Old Navy last weekend. They were on clearance for $7.99 and when she rang it through, it came up at $0.47.

Can't complain about that steal!


----------



## lozzy21

Hi Girls had my dating scan today and they moved me forward a week to 14 weeks giving me a due date of the 26th on Febuary.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm actually still in regular clothes, too... really surprising to me. But I think it's partly because all my clothes were fitting pretty loosely beforehand. 
Honestly I can't tell if I'm showing or if I'm just getting too lazy to hold in my belly left behind from prior occupants.


----------



## Jaxvipe

I've been having light cramping in the morning which I remember having the same with DD. I had a lot of round ligament pain with her. I feel like I am already huge! None of my regular clothes fit, I need to do some shopping.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Moved my gender ultrasound up to today. Just under 4 hours to go!


----------



## Jaxvipe

So exciting brandi!!!


----------



## mrswichman

Question...at my next appointment do you think they would let me schedule my gender scan for maybe a week later?? Not like I have to see the doctor...

Also, finally bought the first official piece for baby, a boppy, gender neutral but can get different colors once we know.


----------



## rollachick

Brandi howd your scan go?? :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Team.......



Spoiler
secret!!!

 



Attached Files:







11947629_545519068937477_6870113223673470117_n.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Quantea

Hahah, that was evil! Awesome pic though!


----------



## rollachick

Ohhhhhh you suck brandi!!! :p come on we can keep a secret :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I posted it in ONE place on BnB if you want to go on a hunt for it :evil: MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mrswichman

Congrats Brandi :) Found your post


----------



## FLArmyWife

mrswichman said:


> Question...at my next appointment do you think they would let me schedule my gender scan for maybe a week later?? Not like I have to see the doctor...
> 
> Also, finally bought the first official piece for baby, a boppy, gender neutral but can get different colors once we know.

It would depend on your Dr. At my Dr's office, the ultrasound tech isn't allowed to say anything. They take the photos and then type up notes and send it all to the Dr to discuss with me.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

When I went for my emergency ultrasound two weeks ago, they just scheduled my anatomy one before I left, but I think my OB had asked them to schedule it as well.


----------



## rebeccalouise

We found out today that we're team :pink:! :D definitely due 16/02/16. X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrswichman

With my son, the ultrasound tech told us...I'm going to a new OB this time and just have to ask.


----------



## rollachick

BrandiCanucks said:


> I posted it in ONE place on BnB if you want to go on a hunt for it :evil: MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Found it :) congrates :)


----------



## mrswichman

So just called my doctor's and they won't do the anatomy scan till I'm closer to 22 weeks, which will be not my next appointment on the 15th but the one after in October...
Unless I do a private scan.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Going in to get the verdict on the bloods I had taken the other day to see what is causing my low blood pressure. Wish me luck ladies!!! Will update when ive been :)

How is everyone? Crazy that quite a few of us are getting close to the half way mark now!!!


----------



## LeahLou

Can you believe people are starting to be due in JUNE??? Holy moly! Happy September yall!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's insane, Leah!! Seems like it's going by slowly and it was yesterday that we started, but JUNE 2016 babies puts it into perspective how fast it's going!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hey ladies! I do feel like it's going so slow but it is crazy to think we are almost half way! I just want to find out the gender and then l'll be set. I hate not knowing bc I feel like I can't do anything to prepare!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies hope everyone is well and congrats to those that recently found out genders!!

I'm a little over 15 weeks now and the nausea is still terrible. I have been on Diclegis now for a two weeks and it doesn't seem like its doing anything. Anyone else have this issue? I feel like I have tried all that I can. He is so worth it but I want to make sure I can eat and drink for him as well.


----------



## Jaxvipe

I have a the coolest dr in the entire world! I went for my regular appt today and he was just like "want to know the sex?! Follow me!!" And did a quick little ultrasound!! 

It's a BOY!!!! :blue:


----------



## mrswichman

Wish mine would do that!! Little Jealous at this very second 

and CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

I was shocked! I couldn't believe he did it. I go to the evening clinic so its only the dr and his nurse there so I think that's why he was able to do it.

Sooo happy to know now, I went out and bought 2 outfits at target lol


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Found out this morning we are having a girl!! Was going to stay team yellow but couldn't hold out. Over the moon to be expecting a baby girl!


----------



## mrswichman

Congrats Ladies!!! I think I may do a private scan..haven't made my mind up though...


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Just thought I would update about whats happening with bubs.
im currently sitting in hospital waiting to be flown out the adelaide (nearest city) for placental abruption :( the left side of my placenta has torn away 4cm in so I was sent straight from my ultrasound to emergency. It all sucks so bad and really not looking forward to the next few weeks hoping it heals. The worst case senario I lose the baby and can get very sick. Some what better is I stay ok until 24 weeks but if it tears more they will deliver baby and best scenario it all heals and I go full term. I am not a fan of flying either so nit looking forward to the flight :(


----------



## kitchenware

Oh no Kirstie, I haven't been on here for a while but really thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for you. You have had such a tough pregnancy so far. Sending Big hugs your way xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Thinking of you Kirstie :hugs:

I haven't posted in here for quite a while now but have been keeping up with the thread daily :) I've had a bit of a rough time with early onset SPD. I was bed and wheelchair bound from 11-12 weeks but funnily enough I seem to be getting some relief since entering second tri... I can walk again!! :happydance: Granted I'm still stuck in the house :wacko: I can't get very far on my feet because of both weakness in my legs and low blood pressure causing a lot of dizziness :dohh: I still get the odd bout of nausea and sickness too. As a result of all of the above I'd been feeling quite negative about the pregnancy but now I'm starting to get really excited about the prospect of a new baby in the house again :cloud9: I just can't wait to find out what team we're on!! I kind of really want a boy :blush: But have a feeling it's a girl... which I'd still be happy with because I'm sure my daughter would adore a sister to grow up with but I'm already terrified of experiencing gender disappointment.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hoping for the best case scenario, Kirstie!!


----------



## rebeccalouise

:hugs: Kirstie, praying for the best outcome possible for you. X


----------



## Jaxvipe

Thinking of you Kirstie! :hugs:


----------



## Quantea

Hope everything works out Kirstie!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Brandi, I hope everything works out.


----------



## Movinmama

Praying for you Kristie!


----------



## Movinmama

How's everyone else? I've taken time off had so much going on. I feel huge. 17 weeks and look closer to 25 weeks. Twins.. My body already feels pretty filled up.


----------



## Jaxvipe

I've feeling as big as a house and uncomfortable already. I don't even want to know how i will be feeling in a couple of months! 

Got all my tests results back from the first trimester screening and second trimester screening, they all came back negative! Now just waiting for the anatomy scan, which is scheduled on 10/2! Things seem to be moving faster now!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Life could be better. So much going on and under a lot of stress. May not be around much


----------



## mommylov

Kristie my thoughts are with you!


----------



## NennaKay

Oh wow, Kirstie, I'll be thinking of you! Fingers crossed!

I FINALLY got to hear the heartbeat yesterday!! Baby had a heart rate of 145... Hooray! My OB asked me if I wanted to find out the gender early since my anatomy scan isn't until 22 weeks. I told her yes, so in 2 weeks I go in for just a gender scan!! September 17 seems so far away!! Then I have just a regular appointment at 20 weeks, and the anatomy scan at 22 weeks, so I get to see my baby twice in one month!


----------



## mrswichman

Been quiet on here for few days...How is everyone?

AFM: Had bit of a scare the other night...had sharp pain right side of stomach...and wasn't feeling baby move as much...but today I was out and baby started moving like mad...he/she has moved up high, right under my ribs...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awww jealous! Amelia likes to play games and not move at all for a few days, then give me a swift swat, and go quiet again for a few days. She may just very well be my trouble maker.

Planning a gender reveal for my kiddos, and gonna invite some family and friends too. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Sounds like fun Brandi! We had a little gender reveal with some family this weekend. It was fun to see their reactions. :) 
Baby is still so far down its so different than with my DD. But my cousin who is a midwife said that boys tend to stay lower for longer.


----------



## NennaKay

My OH finally told his family yesterday. I was beginning to think he was going to keep it to himself until the birth! Now that all the family knows, I can put some subtle stuff on Facebook with worrying that family members will be offended that they weren't told.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Jaxvipe said:


> Sounds like fun Brandi! We had a little gender reveal with some family this weekend. It was fun to see their reactions. :)
> Baby is still so far down its so different than with my DD. But my cousin who is a midwife said that boys tend to stay lower for longer.

How low is your LO? mine I believe is still a few inches below the belly button almost like where the bladder is.


----------



## SpudsMama

I had my 16 week check with the midwife yesterday and when she listened in for the heartbeat she found baby very very low down, right on the bikini line almost! I'd been expecting baby to be a bit higher by now!


----------



## winterbabies3

Hey girls, hoping to join! Due Feb 4th! Find out in two days what baby is!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Welcome winterbabies!

Baby is still low in my pelvis, pretty much sitting on my bladder lol. When I find his hb with the Doppler it's still pretty close to my pubic bone. Totally different than with my daughter, she was always high up.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

All is well ladies turns out the ultrasound was wrong and my placenta is just fine and so is baby. Back home now and relaxing :)
They have diagnosed me officially with hyoptension (low blood pressure) so they have given me a few tips on how to try and prevent the fainting spells. 
Today is the best i have felt all pregnancy so i am hoping its only going to go up from here!!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Kirstiedenman said:


> All is well ladies turns out the ultrasound was wrong and my placenta is just fine and so is baby. Back home now and relaxing :)
> They have diagnosed me officially with hyoptension (low blood pressure) so they have given me a few tips on how to try and prevent the fainting spells.
> Today is the best i have felt all pregnancy so i am hoping its only going to go up from here!!

Woo, great news! :D Glad all is well. Hope your blood pressure rises soon! X


----------



## mommylov

Glad to hear the great news Kristie!!

So I have a question for you girls. After 4 losses, I am terrified to jinx anything so I havent looked into baby anything... no clothes, cribs, etc. A friend of mine from work gave me two onesies yesterday and I thought it was the sweetest thing. When I was holding them, I felt almost scared to be excited. Have any of you gone through this? With us being the furthest we have ever been, you would think that my nerves would settle but they haven't and I'm still so scared of losing him. :(


----------



## rebeccalouise

mommylov said:


> Glad to hear the great news Kristie!!
> 
> So I have a question for you girls. After 4 losses, I am terrified to jinx anything so I havent looked into baby anything... no clothes, cribs, etc. A friend of mine from work gave me two onesies yesterday and I thought it was the sweetest thing. When I was holding them, I felt almost scared to be excited. Have any of you gone through this? With us being the furthest we have ever been, you would think that my nerves would settle but they haven't and I'm still so scared of losing him. :(

I feel exactly the same. :hugs: I thought it'd ease after the 12 week scan, but nope.. I'm still scared to get excited. I look at the baby stuff we've brought, and I just can't picture having a newborn again. For some reason, I'm convinced something is going to go wrong, and we won't come home with our baby. :cry: I'm trying to think positively, but it's so hard! I felt a strong movement for the first time yesterday, it eased my mind for a few hours, but then I was back to worrying again. I hate that I feel this way. :nope:


----------



## mommylov

rebeccalouise said:


> I feel exactly the same. :hugs: I thought it'd ease after the 12 week scan, but nope.. I'm still scared to get excited. I look at the baby stuff we've brought, and I just can't picture having a newborn again. For some reason, I'm convinced something is going to go wrong, and we won't come home with our baby. :cry: I'm trying to think positively, but it's so hard! I felt a strong movement for the first time yesterday, it eased my mind for a few hours, but then I was back to worrying again. I hate that I feel this way. :nope:

Oh wow that's great for feeling movement! I thought I felt two distinct little kicks the other day but everything else I haven't been sure of what it is. I'm not quite sure when you are suppose to start feeling noticeable kicks. :shrug:


----------



## rebeccalouise

They say with your first around 17 weeks, but I'm sure it can be earlier. I didn't feel DD until 18 weeks, but have been feeling faint movement since 15 weeks this time. 

Someone told me to just enjoy being pregnant, regardless of the outcome, if, god forbid, something bad was to happen, at least we'd of treasured what precious time we did have rather then worried for the whole time. It's easier said than done though, I understand that. X


----------



## mommylov

That makes me feel better to know that it might be a little later for first pregnancies. 

Its just so hard to enjoy this without the worry. We had a really hard time getting to this point and this was our final attempt at getting pregnant (IVF) as we cant afford additional treatment. We are so grateful for this LO. I was worrying if I was ever going to be a mother and it looks like this might be the only child we can have so I think that's what is making me even more nervous. Definitely thankful for him though. <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

mommy- I've heard it can take up to 24 weeks for FTMs to feel movement. I'll be 19 completed weeks tomorrow with my first and still haven't felt anything. :dust: hope you have a happy healthy baby in just a few months


----------



## mommylov

Ok phew thanks for the reassurance ladies!


----------



## NennaKay

Second time around and I'm still waiting to feel movement. Pregnancy just doesn't feel real to me until I'm getting kicked in the organs! :haha: 

I haven't bought much of anything either... Supposed to find out gender next week, so maybe a couple outfits then.


----------



## mrswichman

Haven't bought anything except a gender neutral boppy...
We don't get to find gender out till October 15th...long wait.. :coffee:
Oh we have started buying diapers up.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haven't bought anything. Probably won't for some time. 
16 weeks here with my 4th and haven't felt much movement. I think it's because I hardly get a moment to myself and the movements aren't big enough to get my attention if I'm preoccupied.


----------



## Jaxvipe

That's a long wait mrswichman! Why so long??

I bought one outfit but I'm holding off until our anatomy scan. Even tho my dr said boy and I'm pretty convinced it's a boy I just want to be totally sure. 

Here is my 15 week potty shot what do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## whittnie117

Hi ladies, so sorry I have been MIA. I don't get on here too much. I just started as a transfer student to the university, so needless to say I've been super busy! Gender scan is tomorrow and everything seems to be going well so far. Although I could do without the atrocious gas and needing to urinated literally every five minutes. 

I hope everyone is doing well and is having a good go of their pregnancies. Ill try to get here more often.


----------



## SpudsMama

Jaxvipe said:


> That's a long wait mrswichman! Why so long??
> 
> I bought one outfit but I'm holding off until our anatomy scan. Even tho my dr said boy and I'm pretty convinced it's a boy I just want to be totally sure.
> 
> Here is my 15 week potty shot what do you ladies think?

Definitely a boy!! :haha:


----------



## mrswichman

Jaxvipe said:


> That's a long wait mrswichman! Why so long??
> 
> I bought one outfit but I'm holding off until our anatomy scan. Even tho my dr said boy and I'm pretty convinced it's a boy I just want to be totally sure.
> 
> Here is my 15 week potty shot what do you ladies think?

Def. a boy!!!

They like to wait till 22 weeks...so they know everything is developed and can see it properly...It's alright Ill just go on shopping spree after lol.


----------



## whittnie117

Jax, that is SOOO a boy. It's hard to mistake a boy even at 15 weeks. I admire your willpower on waiting to buy though. The day I found out my son was a boy, I went to babies r us and bought $300 worth of clothes, Rofl! At least they lasted him a whole year!

I find out the gender of our new baby today! Just 2 1/2 ish hours to go. Super excited. We want a girl for different reasons. My reason is so I can be done with pregnancies, my husband just wants a little girl. Ill be happy with a boy too, I just don't want a third pregnancy, but promised my husband if it is a boy we will try for a third (no matter what it would be our last). Pregnancy is super hard on me because I get early spd, and my fibromyalgia, migraines, and chronic back/spinal pain get out of control. I just want to be done, lol.


----------



## mommylov

looks like a boy to me too!


----------



## whittnie117

We are having a girl! Woohooooooooo!


----------



## PriandRafa

whittnie117 said:


> We are having a girl! Woohooooooooo!

Yayyyyyyyy!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!
:pink::pink:


----------



## FLArmyWife

skull theory anyone?
 



Attached Files:







profile 1.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## NennaKay

Awww... Congrats to everyone who has found out gender. How exciting!


----------



## whittnie117

FLarmywife...I think that looks like a girl skull. Very round!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Agreed looks girly to me!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks. Our reveal is next weekend


----------



## BabyNo1

I am 20 weeks in Tuesday and just starting to feel proper little kicks now  it's so reassuring as I have been the same with feeling like I am scared that something will go wrong.. I am hoping I will feel better after 20 week scan and hopefully start getting organised then and buying things.. my nan knitted a blanket and my little girl got baby a little snuggley buy haven't got anything else yet..

So lovely to hear all the genders  exciting times.
Xx


----------



## Quantea

Congrats to all the ladies finding out their gender!

AFM, I didn't think I'd be able to feel anything yet, as I'm a FTM, but I seem to have skipped the flutter phase and gone straight to kicks! :haha: My little man seems to be more active in the mornings and afternoons, and he's really into exercise after meals (I'm joking to hubby that he likes to help me burn calories, hehe). Grabbing a bite is a sure way for me to me jumping up in surprise several times for the next couple of hours, lol. A few times this past week, I've even yelled out a bit, it was so strong, and once I could feel it with my hand from the outside! 

I'm still afraid to tell people though (except for my hubby, he gets a running commentary, lol), because it's so soon! It seems strange I'm feeling kicks already, I thought it would take another month at least. On the other hand, it's hard to mistake the feeling of your lower tummy jumping outwards for anything else. Could I be mistaking something else for kicks and get excited for nothing? 


Spoiler
My only theory is that maybe a bowel loop is stuck in front of the uterus and I feel gas passing through there really strongly? Is that possible?

In other news, my appetite is back with a vengeance and I'm aaaaalmost back to my pre-pregnancy weight, so I've started watching out my diet now and trying to keep junk food to a minimum (most of the time). It helps that I still have a horrible aversion towards anything sweet, fatty and/or all kinds of red meat (aka my full diet before I got pregnant :dohh:).

Oh, and fun fact. Hubby is a bit weirded out by the baby kicks. He says he keeps seeing that scene from Alien in his mind, the one where the alien baby bursts out from someone's body, lol. He's been great with everything else so far so I should be giving him a break, but I can't help but find this a little funny so of course I keep teasing him. :flower:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You're not crazy, Quantea. I caught two kicks on the outside last week at 17w4d, on video.


----------



## dustergrl

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA for so long here; I've been updating at the FTm thread and even there it has been sparse. Welcome to the new ladies and congrats to all finding out gender!

Kristie I'm glad to hear that everything is ok with your LO.

Welcome to the new ladies!

AFM I'm definitely getting bigger- pretty much too big to fit into most of my pre-maternity tops. I can still do pants with the hairtie in the buttonhole. I am feeling pokes quite often now, but usually only when I'm sitting calmly. They aren't enough to take my attention away from what I'm doing (and as I say that I got jabbed...). I am coming down with a cold, though. :( Any things you ladies do while sick and pregnant to soothe yourselves?

I have my anomaly scan at 7am on Friday. DH's uncle was born with a hole in his heart, so we are having the scan done at a hospital so the results can be reviewed by the on-staff perinatologist. We won't be finding out the gender, so all we can do is hope Bip is healthy.

I ordered a pair of palazzo pants from Groupon; they came on Friday. Definitely not what I was expecting in terms of material, they are like a swimsuit material- but they aren't maternity pants either. Turns out they are suuuuper comfortable and super forgiving! They also have a fold-over waist, so if you don't fold it over there is a built-in tummy panel! Definitely keeping themas something to wear now and post-birth.

Hope everyone is well!

(Can I get my due date changed to the 8th, please? That is accurate- the 7th was my estimate but Drs say the 8th.)


----------



## rollachick

Just popping in o say hi :) got my gender scan next week, its gone so fast, feels like only a couple weeks ago i was getting my 12week scan. 
Only in the laat few days ive started feeling tiny jabs, definitely nothing on the outside yet. Jealous of all youd who are getting big kicks!!! Thought ild have felt more by now. Last pregnancy had a anteria placenta so didnt feel anything at all till after 20weeks so expected alot more this time seen its in the normal place


----------



## Jodiebump2012

Would you mind adding a team yellow :yellow: next to my name please :) me and the OH have agreed to keep baby's gender a suprise!


----------



## NennaKay

I wish I was feeling flutters at least. This is my second, so I know what they feel like, but I'm just not getting anything. This anterior placenta is driving me batty... I could feel Allie at 15w6d... Now I'm 17w4d and STILL nothing... By 20 weeks we could feel Allie from outside. Just frustrated that I'm not experiencing my favorite part of pregnancy yet... :cry:


----------



## mrswichman

It will come just hang in there!!:hugs:

AFM This little bug is picking up on the movements...nothing felt on outside yet...but feeling we are close... 
Also in October I have lots to do...lol 
-Attend sister-in-law wedding and rehearsal dinner
-Find out Bugs gender and figure out way to tell everyone...
-Plan Christopher's 3rd Birthday...I know we have a house this year(we rent) but inviting just my husbands parents and his sibilings and their families plus my side...could be up to 30 people...and I am first to admit I get aggravated trying to host anything, and get little antsy with so many in my house...just will be stressful...
-Halloween...my aunt has twin boys 9 months older than my son and we went trick or treating with them last year only because we lived in an apartment complex...so this year I thought it would just be the three of us...I mentioned to my aunt we were going to go around our neighborhood and she kind of invited her self and kids to come along...plus go to their neighborhood if they fall on different nights...I know petty and I'll just get over it...but why do people invite themselves???
-Painting Nursery and son's room...more my husbands job...but you know I will be monitoring lol.
-Getting the yard ready for next spring...also husbands job. lol

Lots to do so little time!!


----------



## thexfadingpat

I think I've been feeling movement the last few days, but I honestly have no idea with being a FTM.
I will get this like swishing feeling in my stomach- almost like the sensation of something moving in water. If it is baby I really hope it starts getting stronger soon so that I know for sure. I can't wait to start feeling pokes and kicks.


----------



## Jaxvipe

I am shocked that I am not feeling more movement with this one. With Avianna I felt movement from 15 weeks everyday all the time. But she was constantly moving, on every ultrasound she was literally bouncing all over the place and is still like that today. I'm guessing this baby is just more mellow than DD. But I'm so impatient! Lol I want to feel more movement.


----------



## SpudsMama

thexfadingpat said:


> I think I've been feeling movement the last few days, but I honestly have no idea with being a FTM.
> I will get this like swishing feeling in my stomach- almost like the sensation of something moving in water. If it is baby I really hope it starts getting stronger soon so that I know for sure. I can't wait to start feeling pokes and kicks.


Sounds like it! I've always described early movements as feeling like there's a goldfish swimming around inside me :haha: Then it progresses to little taps before eventually being full on kicks and wriggles :) 

I've been feeling movement since 15 weeks now, same as with my daughter. Not every day and still fairly weak but last night I felt a few jabs and even a roll from the outside! I wasn't expecting that this early but yay! :happydance:


----------



## rollachick

Gotta love it when you finally work out wat u want for lunch, make it, just about finish eating it and something makes you gag and bye bye lunch :( then had to work out what to eat again, ended up have a potato chip sandwich, so healthy &#128551;


----------



## Quantea

rollachick said:


> Gotta love it when you finally work out wat u want for lunch, make it, just about finish eating it and something makes you gag and bye bye lunch :( then had to work out what to eat again, ended up have a potato chip sandwich, so healthy &#128551;

Hahah, yep, this. I totally made dinner the other day (something I was craving too!) and by the time I was done the smell was making me gag. So down the drain it went and I had to start all over again, lol.

Or how when you're at the restaurant, order something you really like and by the time they bring it to you it just seems awful and you're left wondering if they might consider letting you change your order! :haha:


----------



## mommylov

Quantea said:


> Hahah, yep, this. I totally made dinner the other day (something I was craving too!) and by the time I was done the smell was making me gag. So down the drain it went and I had to start all over again, lol.
> 
> Or how when you're at the restaurant, order something you really like and by the time they bring it to you it just seems awful and you're left wondering if they might consider letting you change your order! :haha:

Omg this is exactly me at the moment!!! :haha:


----------



## jessthemess

It's a girl!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Congrats!!!!


----------



## thexfadingpat

Just had our gender ultrasound a few hours ago...
IT'S A BOY! :blue:


----------



## dustergrl

Congrats jess and fading!!!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Congrats fading!!


----------



## Cherr

Boy for us!!! :D


----------



## thexfadingpat

Congrats jess and Cherr!
So many of us finding out now. :D


----------



## jessthemess

I know! So exciting as we all get closer to the end!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Congrats! I can't believe I'm 18 weeks today.. Where is the time going? :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Congrats to all of the ladies finding out gender! :) I'm not jealous at all... :haha: Only another 10 days to go :hissy:


----------



## Quantea

Congrats to all the ladies finding out their gender! So exciting!


----------



## mrswichman

SpudsMama said:


> Congrats to all of the ladies finding out gender! :) I'm not jealous at all... :haha: Only another 10 days to go :hissy:

LOL Only another month for me unless I decide to do a private scan...it's killing me.


----------



## NennaKay

jessthemess said:


> It's a girl!!




thexfadingpat said:


> Just had our gender ultrasound a few hours ago...
> IT'S A BOY! :blue:




Cherr said:


> Boy for us!!! :D


Congratulations on finding out gender! How exciting! Two more days for me! :happydance:


----------



## SpudsMama

mrswichman said:


> SpudsMama said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all of the ladies finding out gender! :) I'm not jealous at all... :haha: Only another 10 days to go :hissy:
> 
> LOL Only another month for me unless I decide to do a private scan...it's killing me.Click to expand...

:wacko: I wouldn't handle that... I'd be straight off to a private clinic so I could find out :haha:


----------



## winterbabies3

Found out a couple days ago it is a girl!


----------



## jessthemess

Good luck to all of you ladies getting closer to finding out the gender!!! It's odd how it changed my feelings, I feel like this is so real now! 


I'm just finally starting to show too. :)


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats everyone!! Our gender scan is Thursday at 10am but we won't find out until that night. Getting so impatient!!!!


----------



## mommylov

yay congrats to all finding out genders!!! So exciting! We are team blue but we new before we even got pregnant (IVF) but it was still exciting to see on the screen! :)


----------



## thexfadingpat

Congrats winter!

Jess- It feels so much more real to me now too. It was our first ultrasiund, so first time we got to see him. He was rolling around and sucking his thumb and grabbing at his little feet. Just moving non-stop and it was amazing to see. My FI is so excited to get to refer to him as his son now.


----------



## PriandRafa

Yayyyyy

congrats to all the gender reveals!!!!
so exciting we are getting to the middle of our pregnancy!!!

My scan is on Thursday afternoon and the wait is really killing me!!!

congrats to all!!!!!! :) :) :):happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations to everyone finding out. I've updated to page to here, but may have missed someone. Mostly been scanning as I'm working everyday and exhausted at the end of the day.

Had my thyroid and iron tested yesterday due to extreme exhaustion, excessive thirst and stuff. OB also did a random sugar draw and depending on those results, I may be doing the 1 hour glucose test early. She also moved my due date back to February 10, which I don't mind at all. Only one week and one day until I'm halfway there!



mommylov said:


> yay congrats to all finding out genders!!! So exciting! We are team blue but we new before we even got pregnant (IVF) but it was still exciting to see on the screen! :)

I looked for you on the front page but must have missed putting you in. What's your due date so I can add you?


----------



## mommylov

BrandiCanucks said:


> I looked for you on the front page but must have missed putting you in. What's your due date so I can add you?

Oh thanks! :) Im due 2/21/16 and team blue :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

We are due date buddies!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## rollachick

Ive got my scan in 7 days would have had to wait a extra 2weeks if i wanted to go to the closest place. Now will have to drive almost 3 hours. And we wont find out the gender till the weekend at my reveal party


----------



## NennaKay

13 hours til my scan.... I'm soooo excited! :happydance::wacko::flower::blush:


----------



## mommylov

Jaxvipe said:


> We are due date buddies!! &#10084;&#65039;

Yay! :dance:

Good luck to all those with scans today and the next few days!

I met with my OB yesterday but no scan. Just listened to the HB which he said was in the 150's which was great and just felt around my tummy. Today is my birthday and I have this little monkey sending me flutters... so perfect! :) :cloud9:


----------



## NennaKay

Scan was a bust... Glad to see baby was healthy and hear the heartbeat, but sad that baby had his/her legs crossed for the entire 30 minutes. :cry:

I've got so much stuff on my plate right now and I'm feeling frazzled, stressed, under-appreciated, pissy, and just tired... All I wanted was some good news, so I could share it will the people I'm closest to. 

Instead my toddler had a meltdown during the ultrasound and my husband had to take her outside to pick flowers, baby was uncooperative, and my stupid debit card wouldn't work when I stopped to get gas after the appointment.

I actually burst into tears on the way home... I just want to go back to bed. :coffee::sad1::nope:
 



Attached Files:







Baby Clark 2 at 18w1d.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jaxvipe

Aaaw man Nenna! I'm so sorry to hear that! My DD was like that at her anatomy scan. Are they going to let you get another scan?


----------



## NennaKay

It was kind of a freebie offered by my OB office, but my anatomy scan isn't scheduled until 22 weeks, so I gotta wait another 4 weeks. 

I was team yellow with my first baby, so it didn't matter that her legs were crossed, but I'm finding myself kinda frustrated and sad that I didn't find out today... I knew it was a possibility, but I just wanted to share some good news.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I have been sooooo slack lately and have not posted on here for a while! Things have been crazy busy for me now that I have no worries other than the blood pressure I have been getting back to a busy schedule with the boys and the house and what not. 
Finally feeling bubs give some good kicks but only at night when I am laying in bed I will be 20 weeks monday :)still barely have a belly lol I kinda mind and I kinda dont as I will hopefully not get a huge belly lol. Bubs is growing great so thats all that matters. 
I hope everyone is well from some of the posts I saw alot of you are feeling movement which is exciting!!!!
I will try much harder to get on now and keep up to date :)


----------



## LeahLou

We're team BLUE!!!! 

So shocked!! we secretly hoped for a boy but didn't expect it!


----------



## mommylov

Congrats Leah!!!


----------



## dustergrl

Hello everyone! Congrats to all of you finding out gender! Nenna, sorry your LO wasn't cooperating.

I had my anomaly scan today at 19+5. Bip is 11 ounces, looks perfect from what the perinatalogist can see. I have a low-lying placenta (1.5cm away from cervix) and a cyst on my left ovary that they want to monitor so I will be going back in 10 weeks for another scan.

We are staying team yellow; I originally thought girl but based on this pic it looks like a boy! Legs spread and stretched out- but I like to do that too so who knows?

Pic is attached :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## LeahLou

Look at those long legs!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

You have one seriously chilled out baby dustergrl! :haha:


----------



## rollachick

Haha dustergrl that is a awsum pic. Its like bubs is chilling out on a lazyboy :p no guesses from me of gender. Hope the placenta doesnt cause any trouble for you


----------



## FLArmyWife

20+2 here. no movement felt but found out last week I have an anterior placenta so not expecting to feel much for a while still. 
Our harmony results came in August 24 but we have managed to hold off on finding out gender until our reveal party today. 
Baby is carrying all out front which points to boy but I have a feeling it's a girl; err don't have a preference either way. 
In just 5 hours we will know the sex of our baby. Crazy. Where is time going?


----------



## CAx3

Hello ladies! I have been hiding a bit, but have been following along from time to time. We just found out this week that we will be having a girl! I can't wait to buy her first Halloween costume!


----------



## FLArmyWife

It appears we are team blue!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Brandi, when you get a chance, can you please move my EDD to the 23rd? And we are team yellow as usual.


----------



## NennaKay

Congrats on all the new gender discoveries! :thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Revealed the gender to my kiddos today. My girls were excited, my son, on the other hand, told me to have two more babies and make sure they are boys.


----------



## FLArmyWife

everything pointed to girl and we got a boy.. still in shock..

Brandi, if you'd like to add on the first page his name will be Aeneas Hlaine


----------



## Jaxvipe

Congrats everyone! So exciting!


----------



## mommylov

yay congrats all!


----------



## BabyNo1

We are having a beautiful baby Girl  x &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## whittnie117

Congrats on the gender reveals. So exciting!


----------



## mommylov

congrats!!!


----------



## Quantea

Congrats everyone on the latest gender reveals!

How many do we have still waiting for their gender scans? I love how exciting this month is with all the reveals!


----------



## SpudsMama

Mine is Friday :)


----------



## PriandRafa

Mine is tomorrow!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

If I hadn't paid for one, I'd be having mine tomorrow. I guess though, since the one I paid for was at 16 weeks, tomorrow will confirm if she's still a girl. 

Dear Gosh, I hope she still is. I just bought her the most adorable pair of Michael Kors EVER and she can't wear them if she's a boy.


----------



## mrswichman

Mine is October 15th...


----------



## Jaxvipe

I had a suprise gender scan at my 15 week appt and have my anatomy scan next Friday and hopefully he will still be a boy! Lol im 99% sure he will still be a boy judging by the ultrasound photo we got at 15 weeks and both my OB and ultrasound tech have said boy.


----------



## NennaKay

My 22 week anatomy scan isn't scheduled yet, but it should be the 15th of October... Feels like forever away!


----------



## rollachick

My scans tomorow but wont be finding out the gender till our reveal dinner on saturday, gona be the longest 2days ever!!!


----------



## jaspie

Congratulations to everyone finding out gender! We find out on 6th October!


----------



## Quantea

I'm also having the anatomy scan on the 22nd of October and it will be nice to see photographic evidence of what the genetic tests told us. So this is looking to be an exciting month for everyone!

Btw, we haven't started buying anything yet.... It feels like it's kinda too soon? But I have my eye set one a really cute crib and changer set. And I should start watching out for sales for cheaper car seats/ baby carriers. But I've told family and friends to get us baby clothes for gifts, so we're holding back on those. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## jessthemess

I'm 21 weeks 3 days and my belly is finally showing and hard! I'm plus size and I know some women show right away so I have been surprised that so far I haven't looked pregnant at all yet and I have just been losing weight. Woot woot for little bump!

Also I had a dream I went to pick the baby up from the hospital but I didn't have baby clothes or a car seat so they wouldn't let me take her. And I just kept looking at her and thinking I don't even remember how you got here!


----------



## mommylov

Quantea said:


> I'm also having the anatomy scan on the 22nd of October and it will be nice to see photographic evidence of what the genetic tests told us. So this is looking to be an exciting month for everyone!
> 
> Btw, we haven't started buying anything yet.... It feels like it's kinda too soon? But I have my eye set one a really cute crib and changer set. And I should start watching out for sales for cheaper car seats/ baby carriers. But I've told family and friends to get us baby clothes for gifts, so we're holding back on those. We'll see how it goes.

I felt the same way and was too scared to look into anything just yet!

My scan is on 10/8. So nervous and just want to know that my little fella is developing perfectly and is doing ok.


----------



## PriandRafa

I'm having a boy!!!!

it took me a little bit of time to wrap my mind it is a boy, because I was soooo certain it was a girl, but all good now!!!! :happydance:


----------



## SpudsMama

Team :blue: So so so happy!! I'd really wanted a boy and had been struggling mentally with the possibility of gender disappointment for the last few weeks so to be told I'm having a little boy is just the best news ever :)


----------



## hannahjex

Haven't posted in months (life has been a bit manic lately). Hope everyone and their bumps are doing okay. We just found out we're having another girl :) 3 year old DD is thrilled, hubby will get over it lol.

Oh and they changed my due date to the 12th at my 12 week scan as baby measured 2 days ahead. They're WRONG, but whatever - baby will be delivered a week earlier by c section anyway, but I won't find out the date until much further into the pregnancy.


----------



## atiekay

Sorry I haven't been on here much! Just not a lot to report. We had an anatomy scan yesterday and.... We're team :blue: !!


----------



## LeahLou

Prayers for us! They found that I have an Incompetant cervix so I will go in for surgery Monday to put a stitch in. Hopefully that will keep him safe until 35-36 weeks when they take it out.
Bed rest for a while. I can go to the bathroom and come back. Ugh.


----------



## NennaKay

Sorry to hear that LeahLou! Hopefully the bed rest passes fast!


----------



## mommylov

congrats on more gender reveals!!!

Leah, Im sorry to hear about your news. I have read lots of women having to have a cerclage done and the baby being just fine. Its great that they caught it now because if it were later, the wouldn't be able to do the stitch. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and baby.


----------



## FaithHopeLov3

Haven't posted in forever... life has been unbelievably busy!!!
We just found out we're having a boy! We both "knew" it was a boy so it was exciting, but not shocking to learn the news. We haven't revealed it to family yet because they don't live near us and we want to do something special...the suspense is killing me! Also, we have a DD so I'm excited to shop 'till I drop for all new clothes:happy dance: One more thing my due date was changed to Feb 9th.

Leah, I'm so sorry to hear that... I have no idea how I'd cope with bed rest. Hopefully someone takes really good care of you. I'm thinking a tv show or movie marathon may be in order along with some good magazines and books. All in all, I hope you find it passes quickly:hugs:


----------



## rollachick

Keep forgetting to post on here telling that we are having a boy!!!! Woohoo so new he was a boy :) im set on a name so keep calling him by it but hubby isnt 100% convinced yet. Told him he can think of other names and ill consider them but he hasnt yet. Hoping seen i keep saying the name hel come round and love it as much as i do :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Congrats rollachick! :) 

My little lad has a name now, Benjamin Eric :cloud9: I've been loving buying all of his clothes and strangely I have developed an obsession with baby blankets :haha:


----------



## LeahLou

Yayyy! Congrats!!! Welcome to team blue!! 

I'm baby obsessed everything. Bed ridden online shopping is a problem for me... :blush:


----------



## rollachick

LeahLou said:


> Yayyy! Congrats!!! Welcome to team blue!!
> 
> I'm baby obsessed everything. Bed ridden online shopping is a problem for me... :blush:

Haha well what else are you suppose to do when in bed all day? :winkwink: 
Random question does bed ridden literallymean you have to stay in bed all day or can you sit on the couch all day?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Front page has been updated


----------



## mommylov

rollachick said:


> Keep forgetting to post on here telling that we are having a boy!!!! Woohoo so new he was a boy :) im set on a name so keep calling him by it but hubby isnt 100% convinced yet. Told him he can think of other names and ill consider them but he hasnt yet. Hoping seen i keep saying the name hel come round and love it as much as i do :)

Congrats!!! We have the same thing going on at my house too lol. Until DH comes up with names, I just keep calling him by the name I like hehe.


----------



## mrswichman

Is it weird that I hardly feel movement any higher then right above my pubic bone?? I mean I do feel the occasional kick and punch here and there...but mostly when laying on my left side its right above my pubic bone...

Just wondering why they are not more spread around....


----------



## Jaxvipe

Mrswichman, baby is most likely head up so their little feet are what you feel moving. I am feeling baby down low most of the time too.


----------



## LeahLou

rollachick said:


> LeahLou said:
> 
> 
> Yayyy! Congrats!!! Welcome to team blue!!
> 
> I'm baby obsessed everything. Bed ridden online shopping is a problem for me... :blush:
> 
> Haha well what else are you suppose to do when in bed all day? :winkwink:
> Random question does bed ridden literallymean you have to stay in bed all day or can you sit on the couch all day?Click to expand...

For me right now it means in the bed, on my back except when I have to use the bathroom. But it'll be more modified if the stitch is doing its job. So I will be able to get up as I feel ok to do so.


----------



## PriandRafa

SpudsMama:
We are naming our son Benjamin too!!
Benjamin Nelson. Nelson was my husband's late grandpa that passed away last year!

Although my due date is still Feb 17, we are having a C-Section done on Feb 10. Not sure if my due date should be changed to Feb 10 on the front page too.

we bought the crib online, it should arrive today!! Excited to assemble it on the weekend :happydance:


----------



## SpudsMama

PriandRafa said:


> SpudsMama:
> We are naming our son Benjamin too!!
> Benjamin Nelson. Nelson was my husband's late grandpa that passed away last year!

How strange, my Ben's middle name is after my late grandfather! We clearly have impeccable taste :winkwink::haha:


----------



## mrswichman

Jaxvipe said:


> Mrswichman, baby is most likely head up so their little feet are what you feel moving. I am feeling baby down low most of the time too.

I figure as much...but can't get out my head babes feet are stuck in some way lol...Hubby calls me crazy :dohh:


PriandRafa said:


> SpudsMama:
> We are naming our son Benjamin too!!
> Benjamin Nelson. Nelson was my husband's late grandpa that passed away last year!
> 
> Although my due date is still Feb 17, we are having a C-Section done on Feb 10. Not sure if my due date should be changed to Feb 10 on the front page too.
> 
> we bought the crib online, it should arrive today!! Excited to assemble it on the weekend :happydance:

How do you have your c-section already scheduled...I'd love to schedule mine so I could let work know ASAP.


----------



## NennaKay

Finally feeling movement for sure for the last 3 days! Hooray! Had my 20 week appt. today. Baby's heartbeat in the 140s. :flower:

Scheduled for my anatomy scan at 1:00p on October 15th. Hooray! :happydance:


----------



## Jaxvipe

mrswichman said:


> Jaxvipe said:
> 
> 
> Mrswichman, baby is most likely head up so their little feet are what you feel moving. I am feeling baby down low most of the time too.
> 
> I figure as much...but can't get out my head babes feet are stuck in some way lol...Hubby calls me crazy :dohh:Click to expand...


Hehe my DD used to lodge her feet in my ribs, it was so uncomfortable and I was always worried she would get her foot caught in there. Lol


----------



## charlie_lael

Due the third with a boy!


----------



## NennaKay

Congrats Charlie Lael!


----------



## hannahjex

LeahLou said:


> For me right now it means in the bed, on my back except when I have to use the bathroom. But it'll be more modified if the stitch is doing its job. So I will be able to get up as I feel ok to do so.

Hope you're doing okay LeahLou. Both of my sister's 2 boys she had a stitch and it worked perfectly. She was useless at bed rest but was allowed to move around more as her pregnancy progressed.


----------



## PriandRafa

SpudsMama said:


> PriandRafa said:
> 
> 
> SpudsMama:
> We are naming our son Benjamin too!!
> Benjamin Nelson. Nelson was my husband's late grandpa that passed away last year!
> 
> How strange, my Ben's middle name is after my late grandfather! We clearly have impeccable taste :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

Oh wow!!!!
yes we have very good taste!!!!!


----------



## PriandRafa

I've had back surgery in the past, on my lower back, which is the area where we will feel the most pressure when in labor.

So, my doctor doesnt want to risk me injuring my back again, when having the contractions and pushing the baby.
Since my due date is Feb 17, he told me choose any date from Feb 10 to Feb 17 to have the c-section done!
So we chose Feb 10!


----------



## PriandRafa

mrswichman said:


> Jaxvipe said:
> 
> 
> Mrswichman, baby is most likely head up so their little feet are what you feel moving. I am feeling baby down low most of the time too.
> 
> I figure as much...but can't get out my head babes feet are stuck in some way lol...Hubby calls me crazy :dohh:
> 
> 
> PriandRafa said:
> 
> 
> SpudsMama:
> We are naming our son Benjamin too!!
> Benjamin Nelson. Nelson was my husband's late grandpa that passed away last year!
> 
> Although my due date is still Feb 17, we are having a C-Section done on Feb 10. Not sure if my due date should be changed to Feb 10 on the front page too.
> 
> we bought the crib online, it should arrive today!! Excited to assemble it on the weekend :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> How do you have your c-section already scheduled...I'd love to schedule mine so I could let work know ASAP.Click to expand...

 I've had back surgery in the past, on my lower back, which is the area where we will feel the most pressure when in labor.

So, my doctor doesnt want to risk me injuring my back again, when having the contractions and pushing the baby.
Since my due date is Feb 17, he told me choose any date from Feb 10 to Feb 17 to have the c-section done!
So we chose Feb 10!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Had our anatomy scan today! Everything looked good! I have a low lying placenta but not too worried about that and they didn't get all the pictures of babys heart that they needed so I have to go back in a month. 

He's still a boy!! Woohoo!! So happy now I can relax!


----------



## NennaKay

Good news Jax! :thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Let's see some bumps, ladies!!!

These two pics were taken 9 days apart and I definitely see a difference!
 



Attached Files:







compare.PNG
File size: 333.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## FLArmyWife

.
 



Attached Files:







progression.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Jaxvipe

This was 19w3d, Im definitely bigger than I was with DD!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## BrandiCanucks

How in the world are we pretty much halfway or more than halfway there already?

This seems like the fastest pregnancy I've ever had. Next goal is V-Day, then 100 days, 3rd trimester, term, and birth. Not many more milestones for us to hit anymore.


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm very jealous of all your bumps! 21 weeks and there's barely anything there :haha: My belly feels firmer and I can even see Ben's kicks from the outside now, but I can't actually see a proper baby bump yet IYKWIM?


----------



## NennaKay

Not a whole lot to see... But I am FINALLY FEELING MOVEMENT! 


I have no idea why my picture is loading upside down....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## NennaKay

Here's a different picture...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## thexfadingpat

20w3d.
I'm starting to get a more noticeable bump. And yesterday I started to feel noticeable movement finally. 

No idea why the picture uploaded sideways.
https://i61.tinypic.com/rgw2fa.jpg


----------



## NennaKay

Glad you're feeling movement now fadingpat! It's so reassuring! :thumbup:


----------



## FLArmyWife

so jealous of all you girls with super tiny bumps still. mine just ballooned around 17 weeks.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Holy! Is Emelia ever active tonight! She hasn't stopped since I downed a 10in pumpkin pie and Cool Whip for supper lmao


----------



## dustergrl

Brandi: why wasn't that MY dinner? lol!

AFM: Sorry I haven't been around much, ladies! As a teacher, the start of the school year has kept things busy. In addition to that, we ate trying to get our farmhouse and 10 acres ready for winter. This will be our first winter here. We have been harvesting the things we planted- DH made 4 quarts of pasta sauce with homegrown tomatoes, basil, and onions. We grated and froze 10 zucchini for chocolate zucchini cake over winter, got a late crop of rhubarb because we planted it this year, and it came in late. Also harvested and processed enough apples (from one tree!) for 8 quarts of cinnamon applesauce. We are super thankful for the bounty that we have been given, and to top it off two of our fourteen chickens have just begun to lay their first eggs!

Congrats to all of you ladies finding out genders and hitting milestones! I have a karate champion inside me, lol. Very active Bip! I am going to try to be around more; I miss you all!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm coming over for supper a few times this winter, okay?

As for the pie, it took 4 grocery stores to find one, and I got the last one lol


----------



## mrswichman

Sorry haven't been posting much...been busy and not feeling so hot lately...Here is the latest to compare...
15+5 to 21+4
 



Attached Files:







15-5.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 7









21weeks4days.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dustergrl

Okay Brandi! You bring the pie though!

I adore pumpkin pie. My favorite recipe is this one: https://allrecipes.com/recipe/229767/signature-pumpkin-pie/ It has always been on the back of the McCormick pumpkin pie spice and is the recipe I grew up on.

Ladies, I wish I hadn't slept my summer away! Not enjoying this cool weather, but I'm already getting the Christmas bug.


----------



## mommylov

I had a slice of pumpkin pie last night too and it was delicious! I do love Fall!


----------



## Cherr

It is 6 20 am where I live, and all I want now is pumpkin pie lol!


----------



## jaspie

I wish we had pumpkin pie over here! I've never tried it!

We had our anomaly scan today and everything was perfect. We're having a healthy baby boy!! :blue:


----------



## NennaKay

Hooray for bumps, mrswichman! Congrats on your boy, jaspie!


----------



## mommylov

I have my anatomy scan on Thursday and am so nervous. We have had 4 early mc's so although we have made it further than ever before, my fear just wont let me enjoy this. :( Also movement seems to come and go. i do have a doppler at home so I can listen to his heartbeat but I try and not use that too much (although Im using it more now than I ever did before). :( Did anyoe else have anxiety before appts?


----------



## Cherr

Mommylov- I have really bad doctor anxiety period... to top it off it took 6 painfully long years to get pregnant with my first baby... I literally lost my mind everytime I had to go to the doctor or have a test done because in my head I had myself convinced that all of it was too good to be true and at anytime someone was gonna tell me something bad and it was all going to be over! I am very happy to say, in spite of how I felt I now have a beautiful 1.5 year old daughter and am almost 23 weeks pregnant with our son! I have let myself get excited this time and enjoy my pregnancy! I know it's easier said then done, but try to enjoy your pregnancy, it goes by so fast!


----------



## Jaxvipe

I was sooo nervous before our anatomy scan on friday bc DD had fluid on her kidneys and spot on her heart at her 20 weeks scan. I had so many Braxton hicks on Friday bc I was so nervous. so I totally understand!


----------



## mrswichman

I get nervous every time...I think its totally normal to feel a bit of anxiety.

8 days till our anatomy scan!! 
:coffee:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks ladies! It took us a long time to get to this point as well and he is our first (might be our only as we cant do IVF again :( ) so Im just so anxious. It makes me feel better to know that Im not alone.


----------



## rollachick

Wow im jealous of all of your with tiny baby bumps. My stomach looks like how i looked at about 7months with my dd.
And also you are all on the other side of the world than me so are sooo lucky that your going into winter. Its just starting to get a little bit hot here 20-25C so not looking forward to wen summer hits im going to be cooking, its already hot enof here for me!!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

I've finally started buying things! I bought 2 sleepers and now I'm washing a whole bag of clothes my FIL's girlfriend gave me. It's so nice to start preparing.


----------



## mommylov

Scan day... eek!


----------



## PriandRafa

Hi ladies

nice to see all is well and having their anatomy scans done and feeling the baby!!!

I felt some movements, but I havent felt any kicks yet.
Starting my 21 week today
We used the doppler last night and we were able to find the heart bit with no problem, but just getting "curious" to why I dont feel any kicks!

Anyone not feeling much yet?


----------



## mrswichman

With my son I popped about 23-25 weeks...


Picture is 22 weeks
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151008_173953.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## twinmummy06

Team yellow drop out- It's a healthy baby girl! :pink:


----------



## mommylov

Scan went well and our little boy is doing great! Only "concern" was my placenta is only 1cm away from my cervix. It was covering it at about 14 weeks so the dr thinks that as I continue to stretch, that it may move a bit more so they arent saying is placenta previa just yet. Ill deliver any way I need to (C-section or vaginally) so long as he is healthy and ok. Anyone else have this happen?

Congrats twinmummy!

Pri, I had the same thing going on and was told that my placenta is in the front of my uterus which causes kicks to sometimes be cushioned. I definitely feel him and was told even though my placenta is in the front, that as the kicks get stronger I will feel them more steadily. Although I feel him a lot but there are more flutters then there are jabs right now. :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

I'm so happy your scan went well! I too have a low lyingn placenta, mine is about 1.1cm away from my cervix. Dr said 95% of the time they move out of the way. 

How funny is that, that we are due date buddy's, having boys and low lying placentas haha


----------



## mommylov

omg that is hilarious and my placenta is about the same space away from my cervix too! lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I officially hate cats. That is all.


----------



## mrswichman

So question...would you ladies consider going to a haunted house...or hayride...as long as you're super careful???


----------



## FLArmyWife

mrswichman said:


> So question...would you ladies consider going to a haunted house...or hayride...as long as you're super careful???

I attended Halloween horror nights and did 6 of the houses. spent about 8 hours on my feet in all through the event too.
I think as long as you aren't the type to get scared really easily, so you're heart rate won't go up a lot in a short amount of time with little break in between, that the haunted house would be fine.

as for the hayride.. I think as long as it isn't super bumpy you'd be ok


----------



## mommylov

Im a big chicken so I wouldnt go to haunted houses, pregnant or not but I dont see any harm. :)



BrandiCanucks said:


> I officially hate cats. That is all.

:rofl:

I have two but only because of DH (got them when we were dating). Ive always grown up with dogs and prefer them but I like these two. :) :cat:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I was attacked by a kitten in my house today and now my finger is swollen and I can't move it. Tylenol isn't touching the pain, can't take Ibuprofen for the swelling, but on antibiotics as a precaution now. The pain SUCKS. It's worse than labour.


----------



## rollachick

PriandRafa said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> nice to see all is well and having their anatomy scans done and feeling the baby!!!
> 
> I felt some movements, but I havent felt any kicks yet.
> Starting my 21 week today
> We used the doppler last night and we were able to find the heart bit with no problem, but just getting "curious" to why I dont feel any kicks!
> 
> Anyone not feeling much yet?




mommylov said:


> Pri, I had the same thing going on and was told that my placenta is in the front of my uterus which causes kicks to sometimes be cushioned. I definitely feel him and was told even though my placenta is in the front, that as the kicks get stronger I will feel them more steadily. Although I feel him a lot but there are more flutters then there are jabs right now. :)

I had the same thing with my dd. Didnt feel anything till about 22weeks and never got massive kicks like other people did thru the whole pregnancy. This time my placentas in the normal place and im feeling heaps!!! Kinda not looking forward till hes bigger and giving me massive kicks


----------



## dustergrl

Ugh, Brandi, that sucks! Hope you are better soon!

Here is our announcement that will hopefully get onto facebook later today:
 



Attached Files:







babyannouncement.jpg
File size: 72.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Quiet day today, ladies


----------



## Disneymom1129

Sorry I don't pop up here much anymore! Can you please add me to team pink :)


----------



## mrswichman

Tomorrow we finally, hopefully find out the gender...fingers crossed babe cooperates! :cloud9:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OB appointment this morning. I'll have one more in 3-4 weeks and then I'll start going every two weeks. Crazy how fast this has gone!

Gonna discuss a VBAC with my OB and hope she's still good with me attempting one.


----------



## Jaxvipe

I can't believe how fast everything is going! I have a follow up ultrasound on the 30th to get a better look at baby's heart since he wouldn't cooperate and check on my placenta. Really hoping it has moved some! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Brought up to my OB that I'm considering a VBAC and she was all for it. She said I'm an excellent candidate for one because I've had vaginal births before and my son's prolapse is unlikely to happen again.

She said I don't have to decide right now but I should probably decide by Christmas so we can book a csection if I still want to go that route.

Another option she offered but said I did not have to take was to schedule a csection after my due date, probably around 41w1d. She says she will not induce and wants me to go into labour on my own. She also said that just in case of another true emergency, I'll need an IV in and will need constant monitoring. I'm 100% comfortable with that because my son's birth was very traumatic and in the event of fetal distress or another complication, I want them to wheel me in immediately for a c-section instead of waiting.

So, at the latest, Emelia will be here February 18.


----------



## Jaxvipe

That's awesome Brandi! I'm so happy she was onboard with the VBAC!


----------



## PriandRafa

Hi All!!
hope you all and little ones are doing well!!!

Not much news for me, only that I still barely feel him, but heart beat is there and belly is def growing! So I guess it is just a matter of time :)

Can you please update the first page with my baby's name? Benjamin Nelson :)

Have a great afternoon!


----------



## mrswichman

No gender found out today...they are having me come back in 4 weeks for 1hr glucose...then 2-4 weeks after that they want me back to get better images of the heart and maybe find out the gender...yeah right Private scan here we come!!!

Talked it over more with the Hubby...we are going to just wait till the doctor office scan to find out...We'll just buy the stuff we need gender neutral and the clothes can be dedicated toward the gender.


----------



## SpudsMama

mrswichman said:


> No gender found out today...they are having me come back in 4 weeks for 1hr glucose...then 2-4 weeks after that they want me back to get better images of the heart and maybe find out the gender...yeah right Private scan here we come!!!

I don't blame you, you've waited long enough already! It must be very frustrating :wacko:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Aw that sucks! I'm sorry you didn't get to find out the gender :( with DD they couldn't tell for sure so we had to come back. Hope you get an answer soon! But happy shopping :) I know it's hard to wait.


----------



## mrswichman

How much has everyone got little babes so far?? I feeling like I am slacking...which is totally not like me at all... :dohh:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I have bought nothing! And I just went through all the clothes in the basement, and we have almost nothing. I'm going to have to buy a few things! Oops! 
I did buy a cosleeper when a friend was having a moving sale. 
Mostly I need clothes. And a bouncy seat! We gave ours away when our last outgrew it.


----------



## mrswichman

We still have our crib and my aunt has almost brand new crib mattress, and we have the high chair...a boppy...and Nothing else. Go us!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I still have a lot left over from my last baby, since he's only 15 months old, but I'm having a girl this time so I have to restock clothes. I'm good for 0-3 months and newborn, have tons of diapers, but still need a new breast pump, crib bedding, and bottles.


----------



## Jaxvipe

We need pretty much every size clothes, a new crib mattress, a double stroller, and possibly a new swing. In just going to reuse the car seat from DD as it's mostly black.


----------



## SpudsMama

I don't have much left to buy at all now really. We intend to order the cotbed sometime in the next few weeks and that just leaves me to buy the mattress, sheets, sleeping bags and a buggy board for the pushchair so my 3yo can hop on if she gets tired. I really didn't want to be faffing about with a double when she'll be coming up to 3.5yrs old when baby is born! 

I already have:

Pushchair
Carrycot 
Car seat and adaptors
Crib, mattress and sheets x2 for when baby is in with me
Baby bath support 
Bottles
Milton steriliser 
Rocking chair 
Moses basket and stand
Blankets
Newborn nappies (1 box)
Mei tai and stretchy wrap carriers
Changing mat
Medela breast pump
High chair 
Chest of drawers for the nursery 

As well as most of the clothes he'll need for the first few weeks :blush:


----------



## FLArmyWife

it's my first and I personally have only bought a diaper bag.. and that was back in June because I got an awesome discount at VB. The 8 outfits hanging in the closet were bought from my mom, and the boxes of wipes is extra from the preschool my MIL runs. 24 weeks and nothing really bought.. kinda freaking me out..


----------



## LeahLou

I don't have much either! We were at the point that we didn't think we'd be able to have anymore. So we got rid of almost everything except the crib, car seat and high chair. I've gotten 10 onesies and an outfit, but we can't afford anything else right now. We do have baby shower and Christmas coming though, so I think we'll be fine!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Im almost finished buying baby bits :) Feeling super organised, but then again with baby coming just after christmas i have to be ( im scheduled for a c section around mid jan!) x


----------



## charlie_lael

Can't believe we're almost to third Tri. Looking forward to appointments every two weeks.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Every time I come on here, I get a little jealous of you all who know the sex and even have a name picked! 
I'm definitely wavering on the team yellow thing. 

I avoided getting a double stroller until now, but I wish I had bought one when we had our second. Or at least our third! My oldest is eight and STILL begs to go in the stroller. So I KNOW both my almost 4yo and 2yo will want to ride.


----------



## mrswichman

Well with my first, my family offered to buy all the large items except the crib...but this time around I am doing that part and just leaving little stuff till after gender is known...

Our Dr. said we'll schedule our c-section around 32-34 weeks..and I could pick a date anytime after 39 weeks lol


----------



## Jaxvipe

Ugh I have a stupid cold!! And it's lasting so long, I just want my throat to not hurt and to be able to sleep at night.


----------



## LeahLou

I only have a stuffy nose Jax and it's driving me craazyyy. Kinda glad I got the flu shot so even if I got it, it shouldn't be bad. :haha:


----------



## mommylov

Jaxvipe said:


> Ugh I have a stupid cold!! And it's lasting so long, I just want my throat to not hurt and to be able to sleep at night.

You truly are my twin! Lol. I haven't been on here the past week because I have had the worst cold ever!!! Felt like the flu minus the fever. Had to work from home a majority of last week and took two days off completely to rest. Still congested and have sinus pressure but was told that colds last longer during pregnancy. :(


----------



## NennaKay

Went in for anatomy scan at 22w1d and the tech was able to say, with 90% accuracy, it's a :pink:!

I have EVERYTHING left over from my first girl, so the only things I really need or want are:

*a high hair that straps onto a regular chair so I can get this huge one out of the way

*the office cleaned out and made into a nursery

*a swing that plugs in, so we don't go through 500 batteries!

*newborn, 0-3 months clothes for winter since my first baby was born in the summer

Also, glad to report that we are feeling movement daily! :thumbup:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Anyone with previous kids just have that nagging feeling you were gonna deliver early and it be true? I'm talking like 6+ weeks early?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had the opposite. I thought I'd go after my due date for my third and fourth and was right. I did have a nagging feeling that something was going to go wrong and risk my fourth's life, and it did.

Trust your instincts. They rarely steer you wrong.


----------



## SpudsMama

Same as Brandi for me, I just knew my daughter would be late and sure enough she was exactly a week overdue. However, with this one I keep thinking he's going to come a couple of weeks early... I keep accidentally referring to January as his birth month instead of Feb!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks. Just can't help but shake this feeling. 
Could it be caused from a fear that we wouldn't be ready?


----------



## rollachick

Yup i keep thinking im going to be like a month early because we are going to have 5-10family members staying in our small 3 bedroom house from new years for 2 weeks :(

I have only bought one cute onesie so far. My sils and my sister all have boys and still have all their baby clothes stored so im jut gona grt 90% of the clothing off them. My dd will still be in her cot (only 20months wen the his is born) so going to get one of my sils cot that they still have. Everything else baby related we bought unisex for my dd so no need to o grt new stuff ie carseat, pram. But we did get a second seat that clips onto the pram for my dd. Ohhh also just bought a ergo baby carrier wich can be used wih both kids (seperatly) think im pretty set on his time :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

I'm finally starting to feel better which is so nice! But still so stuffed up.

So DH got a new job making a more money, which will be nice since I am taking a year off when baby comes as paying for 2 kids to go to daycare does not make sense. However, he doesn't get any PTO for a year! So that means I will be all alone with a toddler and a newborn for atleast a week until his mom comes. We have no other family around right now besides his dad but he is watching DD while we are at the hospital so he will have to go back home when we get home from the hospital. My mom is in Arizona for the winter and his mom lives in Las Vegas and is coming up at the end of Feb/beginning of March. I just wish I knew exactly when baby will come bc then I could plan to have someone here with me!


----------



## Harleyy

Bit late! 

But we are team blue 


Not been around since I found out, going through some bad gender disapointment right now, but hopefully everything will be okay.


----------



## mommylov

Jax glad you are feeling better. I thought I was doing better but I cant shake the congestion and sinus pressure so I called my nurse and they ended up putting my on antibiotics. Hopefully whatever this sickness is goes away and doesnt hurt my little man.


----------



## NennaKay

Congrats on the hubby's pay raise, Jax!

Sorry you have gender disappointment Harley.... Bigs hugs!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Good news! DH's current company counter offered and so he got the same raise but gets to stay with his current company. So he will be able to take atleast a week off after baby is born! So relieved :)

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## mommylov

awesome congrats Jax!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I snuck a peek in 3rd tri. It's all about waters breaking and mucus plugs and now I'm scared.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hehe I've been sneaking peeks in there too. Can't believe we are almost there!


----------



## mrswichman

Just few more weeks till 3rd!! Creeping up on V-day over here :D Little bean is breech still...kicks still down low...anything I can do to help try and get them to turn?? ?Never had this with my son...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Don't worry about it at this stage. It's common for babies to be breech up until 36 weeks. They can turn head down now and be head up at 35 and down again at 37. Don't worry until you hit term.


----------



## mrswichman

Not so much worried at this point...just curious...if you think anything helped at all...in case.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Baby is still breech for me too but DD was also breech around this time too. I have heard that getting on all fours and going down onto your elbows so your butt is in the air can help move baby. I had to do it the other day because he was sitting in my pelvis in a weird way that it hurt so bad and I couldnt even sit down.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Any attempts to turn baby at this point will be futile, because they'll just turn back, lol. Generally the hands and knees (check out Spinning Babies) is used closer to delivery to avoid an external version or csection.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Eek il be in third tri friday!


----------



## Quantea

Mine seems to be turning around several times a day... Kicks are all over the place. My bump is moving from left to right as I'm typing this. Do we know if there's a time frame for when they stop changing positions so much or does it depend on the baby?


----------



## rebeccalouise

V day tomorrow, exciting times! :happydance: Big relief really, I was worrying SO much during the first trimester that I wouldn't make it this far.

Can't believe some of us are creeping up to the third trimester! Time is flying by. :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Depends. First babies tend to turn and then engage and stay engaged, anywhere between 30 and 37 weeks. Later babies tend to turn closer to 33-37 weeks and bounce in and out of the pelvis until labour begins and they engage.


----------



## mommylov

I think mine must be breech as well because if and when I do feel kicks, its always low. Then again, I was told that my placenta is in the front so I have no idea. :(


----------



## thexfadingpat

My baby is breech as well currently I feel kicks low down around my waistline. And a few weeks ago at the anatomy scan his head was right at my belly button.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Mine was the same. Head by the belly button, kicks in the pelvis.


----------



## NennaKay

I get kicks all over: belly button, sides, couple cervix kicks (ouch)... At my last scan, she was transverse with her legs stretched up by her head...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mrswichman

Made it to Vday :)


----------



## mommylov

mrswichman said:


> Made it to Vday :)

Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

mrswichman said:


> Made it to Vday :)

Congrats!! Next up, 100 days mark!

I'm having a really tough time deciding how I want to deliver. My OB says I have to decide by Christmas whether I want a repeat csection or to go for a VBAC. Our hospital is small and has only one OR deemed for csections, and January and February are busy months for babies, so she wants to ensure we book a spot just in case.

On one hand, a VBAC would have an easier recovery and be better in the long run when coming home to take care of 5 kids, but I'm having a lot of anxiety and apprehensions around trying for one. I'm not ready to give up on vaginal births, but I sure don't want to risk what happened with my son happening again, and don't want to risk another child with special needs right from birth. My heart says VBAC. My gut says csection.

I hate having to decide.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hit double digit day here! Cant believe it


----------



## mrswichman

We decided on Csection...and the doctor said at 32-34 weeks we could pick our date, I believe...going to make sure this next appointment. So hopefully delivering hopefully on Feb. 12th...


----------



## NennaKay

Congrats to all on milestones! V-days and double digits all over!

Hit my v-day today! Also, my bump is extremely sore. Bending, twisting, and standing all hurt. I did not have this with my first pregnancy. I don't know if it's a growth spurt or round ligaments or something else... Just completely drained.

Oh, and my bump finally popped.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## BrandiCanucks

mrswichman said:


> We decided on Csection...and the doctor said at 32-34 weeks we could pick our date, I believe...going to make sure this next appointment. So hopefully delivering hopefully on Feb. 12th...



https://cutwithlove.blogspot.ca/2014/12/a-terrifying-ordeal.html

^^Will explain my apprehensions around a VBAC and why my gut says c-section. Just have to weigh what's better in the long run.

I'm going to ask about scheduling for the day after my due date, and if I go into labour before then, then trying for a VBAC. Just have to weigh out the pros and cons of both.


----------



## rollachick

Oh my goodness brandi. That sounds like the most traumatic thing you could possible go thru :( i am shocked you wanted another child, but shows just how much you truely love ur babies that u wouls go thru that for them. 
If i was in your position i would do what you wrote, trust ur instincts. Start labour naturally and even if one thing starts going a little bit wrong/different then ask for a c-section.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The PTSD after his birth was bad. It didn't kick in until I got home. I questioned if he was really mine or if they switched him with another baby. Even thought everyone said he looked identical to Anberlin, I couldn't see it. I had nightmares that he was a twin and would wake up in a panic desperately searching for her, in tears. I'd see Asher beside me, and wouldn't comprehend that HE was my baby. I'd search everywhere for his "twin sister" before breaking out in tears and realizing, about 20 minutes later, that I had one baby, not two, and he was a boy, not a girl. I thought I had recovered but the closer I get, it seems to be triggering off fears and apprehensions again. 

I'm thinking about scheduling for the day after my due date, but if I go into labour beforehand, I'll try for a VBAC, and the first sign of anything going downhill, or fetal distress, let's not wait like last time, but just wheel me over and take her out. My next appointment is in 10 days so I'm going to pass it by my OB and see what she thinks.


----------



## mommylov

Wow Brandi, Im so sorry to hear about your traumatic experience. Thank you for sharing and hope this time around is a lot smoother for you.


----------



## charlie_lael

Only a few days til third tri! Crazy!


----------



## charlie_lael

Brandi I'm so sorry you went through that. Is there someone you can talk to about your anxiety concerning this coming delivery? Maybe let your OB know? :hugs:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Third tri today! Now this is where the fun begins haha.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy 3rd tri tasha


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Happy 3rd tri!!

My OB knows. I specifically chose the same OB who did my emergency csection, because I KNOW she'll act fast in an emergency and she made me feel really comfortable. My next appointment is on the 9th, so I'm going to bring it up again and see what she thinks would be best.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Brandi, so sorry you had such a traumatic experience! :hugs:

Had a follow up ultrasound today and baby is 1.5lbs! My placenta has moved from 1.2 cm away to 8cm away so no need to worry about that anymore! They did see an EIF in his heart which is so weird bc DD had one too. I'm not really worried about it since DD did have one and we went through all the level 2 ultrasound with her and she is perfect. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## NennaKay

Sorry if I sound like a goober, but what's an EIF, Jax?


----------



## Jaxvipe

It's a Echogenic intracardiac focus. It's like a calcium deposit in his heart muscle. It is a soft marker for downs but there is some debate on whether or not it should still be considered as a soft marker.


----------



## mommylov

Glad to hear the scan went well jax. They aren't doing my second scan until my next spot in December. :(


----------



## Jaxvipe

Made it to V-Day!


----------



## LeahLou

Yayyy Jax!! That means I'm right behind you!! 
6 days, 6 days, 6 days.... Only 6 days!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Woohoo Leah!! Can't believe its going by so fast! Once the holidays get here it's going to fly by. I was talking to my mom the other day and I realized that I'll be full term at the end of January! So crazy :) I need to get going on a bunch of things before baby gets here. 

How's everyone else doing?!?


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Im exhausted yet i cant sleep...
Not fair lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hooray for V-day, Jax!!!

Tomorrow marks 100 days left for me!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Yay for v day! :D


----------



## sausages

Hi everyone, just checking in. Not been around for MONTHS! Hope everyone is doing okay? :)


----------



## mommylov

Jaxvipe said:


> Made it to V-Day!

Ditto! :dance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

100 days left! Getting closer, ladies!!!


----------



## Neferet

Heyyy can I join? My baby girl is due on February 23rd. V-day tomorrow (I think)! :)


----------



## NennaKay

Welcome Neferet! Hop right in! Congrats on your little bean!:thumbup:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Welcome!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Glad to have you with us! Added you to the front page!


----------



## mommylov

Welcome!!!


----------



## mrswichman

Welcome to the group :) How are you doing so far?!


----------



## Neferet

mrswichman said:


> Welcome to the group :) How are you doing so far?!

Im doing good. How is your pregnancy? Can't wait for February :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Welcome Neferet :) Loving your son's name! I'm a Harry Potter loon :blush: 

I'm so close to the 100 day mark now, eeeep! Can't believe we're almost in third tri!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Double digit days today. I can't believe this is going by so fast!!


----------



## mrswichman

Neferet said:


> mrswichman said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the group :) How are you doing so far?!
> 
> Im doing good. How is your pregnancy? Can't wait for February :)Click to expand...

Everything is great :D Babe moves like crazy, our next OB appt is the 12th going to ask to get the gender scan for two weeks after...plus they need good pictures of babes heart...and I just want reassurance everything is okay.

Hopefully Holidays will make it go by quick...but slow enough I can get all things I need/want :D


----------



## Neferet

SpudsMama said:


> Welcome Neferet :) Loving your son's name! I'm a Harry Potter loon :blush:

Thanks. I'm a Harry Potter loon too lol 

Started feeling the baby move more in the last couple of days :)


----------



## Quantea

Welcome Neferet!

V-day tomorrow for me as well and my little bug got the hiccups for the first time today!!! Such a weird feeling! Then he apparently got annoyed because he gave me this huge pissed double-kick-punch-n-roll combo halfway through and a few extra hard kicks after it was over. I could just imagine him pouting and kicking out annoyed that the weird feeling wasn't going away, lol.

And wow, double digits left Brandi, way to go! Third trimester is around the corner and while on one hand I can't wait for time to fly, on the other it almost seems strange doesn't it?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

We were going to stay team green, but hubby wanted to know and I knew he couldn't keep a secret. 
It's a girl!!!!!
Two boys and two girls. 
I'm over the moon!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Yay! Congrats in the girl!!


----------



## mommylov

Congrats Amary!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hey Ladies! Just an update on our situation. They are making me get a level 2 ultrasound done which is scheduled for Thursday. They said its just procedure and they have to refer me but that they don't think anything is wrong. Even though we have been through this before the anxiety sucks! But atleast we will get some 3D pictures of little man.


----------



## NennaKay

Wish me luck! I have my follow-up ultrasound today, since baby girl was measuring a little small (16.6th percentile) at her anatomy scan. I'm also doing my 1 hour glucose test today! :wacko:


----------



## Quantea

Good luck on your tests everyone!


----------



## mrswichman

Good luck on your tests ladies. 

I go in for my 1 hr glucose on the 12th.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I didn't have it done in my last two pregnancies, but after what happened last time, definitely doing it this time.


----------



## Neferet

I had my gkucose tolerance test last week. The stuff they made me drink was delicious! :)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Hello ladies, I was wondering if I could pop in here? I'm new to these buddy forums. Well my EDD is March 2nd but after talking with my mom we're both convinced that I won't deliver at full term and will probably be due some time mid February.

How is everyone doing so far with their pregnancies????


----------



## mommylov

Welcome Daisy!

Good appt today! Just a check up.... baby's heart was measuring 144 bpm and tummy measured at 25 weeks so she said everything was looking great. :) She also reminded us that this was our last 4 week appt and that starting next appt, its bi-weekly... crazy!!! Finally ordering our baby furniture this weekend. I still try not to get nervous about things but given my history its so hard. :( Actually cried at the dr's office when she told me that things were looking great and to really try and enjoy this pregnancy. :cloud9: Next appt they are doing an US to check and see if my placenta stretched further away from my cervix so that I can deliver naturally which they think it will be. :) Almost 3rd tri for us ladies and congrats to those that are just hitting it!! :)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

mommylov said:


> Welcome Daisy!
> 
> Good appt today! Just a check up.... baby's heart was measuring 144 bpm and tummy measured at 25 weeks so she said everything was looking great. :) She also reminded us that this was our last 4 week appt and that starting next appt, its bi-weekly... crazy!!! Finally ordering our baby furniture this weekend. I still try not to get nervous about things but given my history its so hard. :( Actually cried at the dr's office when she told me that things were looking great and to really try and enjoy this pregnancy. :cloud9: Next appt they are doing an US to check and see if my placenta stretched further away from my cervix so that I can deliver naturally which they think it will be. :) Almost 3rd tri for us ladies and congrats to those that are just hitting it!! :)

Wow things really are moving fast! It seems to creep by day by day but then suddenly I realize I'm almost in third tri and the baby will be here before I know it. Good news that everything is looking good!!! Did they find it to be placenta previa before or was it just really close?
I bet it's tough not to be nervous with past complications--OH and I were NTNP for a few months before my BFP and here I've been ever since. That being said, I still worry about everything. Sending good thoughts for a healthy rest of pregnancy!


----------



## rebeccalouise

I haven't heard anything about my whooping cough jab, or any tests.. Should I be concerned? :wacko:


----------



## NennaKay

Rebecca, I wasn't offered my whooping cough vaccine until I was in labor with Allie.

Mommylov, congrats on a great appointment! Good luck with the nursery furniture!

Welcome DaisyDreamer! 

Had my follow-up ultrasound today. Three weeks ago, baby girl was measuring in the 15.5 percentile and now is in the 15.1 percentile. They wanted to make sure she is staying on the same growth curve, as she is on the low end of normal. This means I get an ultrasound every three weeks! HR 139 / BP 104/64 / 158.9lbs.

Also, I passed my 1 hour glucose test!! I'm so excited I don't have to the 3 hour!! Hooray!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Rebecca- my dr told me I'm getting mine next spot at 28 weeks. 
Nenna- yay on passing your 1 hour! 

Today is our level 2 ultrasound. Excited to see baby in 3D!


----------



## Neferet

Been feeling the baby move a lot in the last couple of days. 
Taking isaac to a firework display in an hour. Wonder whether the baby will like them next year...


----------



## mommylov

DaisyDreamer said:


> Wow things really are moving fast! It seems to creep by day by day but then suddenly I realize I'm almost in third tri and the baby will be here before I know it. Good news that everything is looking good!!! Did they find it to be placenta previa before or was it just really close?
> I bet it's tough not to be nervous with past complications--OH and I were NTNP for a few months before my BFP and here I've been ever since. That being said, I still worry about everything. Sending good thoughts for a healthy rest of pregnancy!

They never really said anything to me until my anatomy scan. I think that may have been the reason for my bleeding episodes that landed me in emergency at 7 weeks and 13 weeks. I think it was slightly covering my cervix then. At my anatomy scan, it was about 1 cm away and my dr said that he likes to see it atleast 3 cm away for a vaginal delivery. I have an US next appt where they will check the placenta again. 



NennaKay said:


> Rebecca, I wasn't offered my whooping cough vaccine until I was in labor with Allie.
> 
> Mommylov, congrats on a great appointment! Good luck with the nursery furniture!

Thanks Nenna! Congrats to you on passing the glucose test!!!! What did they say to you about the baby's size? Also, I think they are giving me my whooping cough vaccine next apt (28 weeks).


----------



## NennaKay

They're not worried until she's 3rd percentile or lower, so they're keeping a close watch to make sure she stays on the growth curve she's on now. Allie measured small until she was born at 8lbs 21in... She was never in the 15th percentile small though.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Nenna - that's gotta feel good to pass the glucose test! :happydance: one less thing to worry about I hope

Jaxvipe: Have fun at your scan! Where do you get your 3-D done at?

Neferet: Same! Last night in the tub I just watched my belly twitch and roll as baby wriggled around in there. Seems to be taking advantage of all this room its got for the time being :haha:

Mommylov: GL at your appt! Let's hope everything looks good


----------



## Jaxvipe

Had my level 2 ultrasound today and met with the maternal fetal medicine dr, she said he looks perfect his heart looks perfect. And the fact that our daughter had an EIF makes us more likely to have other babies with one too. She said that my downs risk was 1:13000 so even if she increased it bc of the EIF it would be 1:7000 and that's an awesome result. 

He was moving around so much during the ultrasound and he has never been shy about showing off his boy parts! Lol


----------



## rollachick

Had my midwife appointment today. She measured my stomach and its measuring 3 weeks ahead. Im 26weeks and its measuring at 29weeks. Bit nervous, anyone had this? Going to do the glucouse test begging of next week to c if it could be gd


----------



## Jaxvipe

I haven't had it measure 3 weeks ahead but I did measure about 1.5-2 weeks ahead last appt but they said that was totally fine. Good kick with you GD test! I have mine on the 24th &#128513; but I did have GD with my daughter so in just expecting to have it again.


----------



## Neferet

Anyone up to anything awesome today?


----------



## Quantea

rollachick said:


> Had my midwife appointment today. She measured my stomach and its measuring 3 weeks ahead. Im 26weeks and its measuring at 29weeks. Bit nervous, anyone had this? Going to do the glucouse test begging of next week to c if it could be gd

I'm also measuring more than 2 weeks ahead. Little bug's estimated weight is now 900 gr when it should be 600-650... Doctor didn't seem worried, but he had already given me my glucose test order, which I'm probably taking this Monday. I will confess that I'm a bit concerned about the GTT as well, but no one in my family ever had a history of diabetes, I was normal-sized and haven't put on a lot of weight and both hubbie and I were born as really big babies (and we're both on the tall side), so I'm hoping it's just genetics. I'm also on aspirin for very mild thrombophilia tendencies and my hematologist is on the look out for IUGR signs, so I guess I'm more relieved that my baby is big rather than small.

That said, I'm not sure how accurate fundal height is, they just send you in for an ultrasound for measurements here. I've never even had mine measured, so I'm not sure how a comparison would go. Did your mw mention anything about an ultrasound? Or are they just happy to monitor for now so long as the glucose test is okay?


----------



## hannahjex

Hi! Not posted in ages because I'm useless but hope everyone is getting on alright.

As for me, I'm okay; this is flying by far too quickly! But also d r a g g i n g...lol, I can't wait for pregnancy to be over! Wish I could be one of those glowy pregnant women but the whole experience is just painful for me. I've already started taking codeine for the SPD, but no crutches yet at least! I've got my whooping cough jab and glucose tolerance test on the 23rd; not looking forward to that. I don't know how they expect anyone to drink that much lucozade without puking - that stuff is gross.

I've also got a job interview on the first day of my third trimester, Friday the 13th, hahaha. I'm a glutton for punishment! But it's a rare promotion opportunity so figured I'd go for it so I at least start my mat leave in a better position career-wise.

Hope everyone else is having a lovely, glowy time :) xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Baby is measuring ahead or your uterus/fundal height? it can be indicative of excess amniotic fluid and baby is measuring right on. They might just monitor it til your next appointment and if it gets worse or stays the same, get an ultrasound. Polyhydramnios is not something to mess around with and can lead to BIG complications in labour if not caught and/or treated.


----------



## mommylov

I too measured a little ahead on wed (a few days) but Im sure its nothing to be too concerned about or they would say something to you. hope your little peanut is healthy and well! :)


----------



## PriandRafa

Hi ladies,
I was never measured by my belly...

I've had my last appt this Wed and had an US done. Dr said baby was measuring a couple of days behind, but nothing to worry about. Just told me to pack on more proteins and wait for next month appt.

I have my glucose test this coming Tuesday.

Here is a pic of our little Benjamin :)
 



Attached Files:







4d.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rollachick

Thanks everyone for the replies. She said shel just keep an eye on it to c if it evens out. A couple ppl i know had big bumps so got a ultrasound done around 38weeks to c the actual size of the baby so i guess ill just have to wait and see what happens at my next appointment in 3weeks. It explains y i all of a sudden felt really preg and started finding it hard to just lean iver and pick stuff up. Coz my appointment at 22weeks i measuring perfect. Oh well im sure its nothing. Will go do my GD test on monday and just wait. Im glad im not a worrier :p


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I made a list this morning of things I still needed to get for Emelia, and the top three things totalled $750. One of them was a new breast pump. Honestly, I was not completely satisfied with the Avent Comfort Double. It just didn't do the job that the IQ Duo did, so I was looking into the Medela pump for $450. We don't have the option for insurance to cover it here in Canada since our health care is almost completely free.

I went to test out the pump this morning, plugged it in to 3 different outlets and NADA. The motor wouldn't turn on, UNLESS I flipped the unit upside down. Weird, I know. This made me upset because I only had the unit since February 2014 and haven't used it at all in a year, at least.

Did a little digging and found out it came with a 24 month warranty, so it was still under warranty. Called Avent and figured I could probably send it in to be fixed, and instead, they're sending me a whole new pump!!

I have to send them the damaged one back, and that's good with me, but that just saved me at least $300. I can cross breast pump off my list!


----------



## rebeccalouise

That's fab, glad you saved some money! :) I didn't breastfeed Amelia, so I never had a pump or anything like that.. I really want to breastfeed this baby, but I have no idea on what pumps are good etc.. Can anyone help me out? :)


----------



## LeahLou

Yay! That reminds me to go get my pump. Haha. 

Little boy is 1lb 9oz and measuring a week or so ahead! I figured he would cause my original dates were that I O'd a week prior to my current due date, but whatever :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

That's awesome news Brandi! I had a medela pump with DD and I am going to get a new one hopefully next month through insurance.

Great news Leah! Our baby's are getting big! Little man was measuring 1lb 12oz at our appt on Thursday :)

I should sit down and make a list of all the things we still need to get so I can plan better.


----------



## SpudsMama

I've got the Medela Pump, seemed like it had the best reviews overall :) 

Eeep, got my 4D scan tomorrow!! :happydance: Can't wait to see his little face :cloud9: And see how big he is!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Knowing I just got one, pretty much free, I'm okay sticking with the Comfort Double. It wasn't HORRIBLE, just wasn't as good as their old model. 

Now I'm trying to get the bassinet today. They have ONE left, on sale, in owl theme at the Walmart close to my mom's house and she won't answer the phone to go pick it up! AHHHH!!!

I'll probably end up just bed sharing again and moving her to the crib at 6 months old like I did Asher. Hmmm...so maybe then I'll skip it. I didn't use it at all with Asher and sold his.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies, had my glucose test yesterday.
To anyone who has one coming up, they really arent bad!
Mine was 2 hours, and i was dreading it, adament it would make me sick etc.
The worst part was the lack of food haha.
Lucozade didnt even taste bad, fizzy orange like. I had a minor headache a few hours later, could of been completely unrelated though.
Hope everyone is well
x


----------



## NennaKay

Anybody have a baby measuring small? My 22 week percentile was 15.5 and three weeks later it was 15.1... She says I don't need to worry unless it drops below the 3rd percentile, but Allie was never this small....


----------



## LeahLou

I wouldn't worry just yet. My first stopped growing so I had to be induced, but that wasn't until 35 weeks. For me, there was no real explanation other than she's just a small human. She's still very tiny to this day. Turns 4 next week and most think she's 2-3 until she starts talking :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Babies grow at their own pace at this stage, so I wouldn't worry yet. She could have a big growth spurt in the next few weeks, or she could just be a smaller baby. I have two 6lbers and 2 8lbers. I'm sure one of my 6lbers would have been closer to 8 if he wasn't two weeks early.


----------



## SpudsMama

Here's my baby Ben at 26+2 :) The 4D experience was amazing, I'd strongly recommend it to anyone who isn't sure! I feel so much closer to him now I've seen his little face, I'm so in love!! :cloud9: 

Apparently he's (approx) 2lbs 3oz and measuring roughly three days ahead. Head down too so hopefully he stays there!!


----------



## rollachick

Wow spuds thats such a cool pic!!!!! All 4D pics ive seen have made the baby look real creapy but yours look so cute!!

AFM siting at the docs waiting to go in to do the GD tests now, bored, and my hour wait hasnt even started yet


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I agree -- usually I find the 4d pics creepy but baby Ben is adorable!! <3 
Glucose test tomorrow. Blah. I guess outside of the US it's not standard unless you have risk factors? You'd think after three GD-free pregnancies, they'd let it slide this time. But I guess there's always the possibility.


----------



## Jaxvipe

my dr is doing something different this time around for the 1 hour. They gave me the drink and I'm just supposed to drink it a 1/2 hour before my appointment and then let them know what time I finsihed.


----------



## Quantea

I just had mine today too, it's also standard for every pregnancy here as well regardless of any risk factors. I had to make sure I hadn't eaten anything for 10-12 hours (so basically since the previous night) and I walked to the test center as it was a glorious warm autumn day, but by the time I got to the test chair I was feeling kinda light-headed and dizzy. So I was all like, "where's the sugar? I'm hungry!" lol. There was this really polite girl who laughed with my antics and made sure to get everything without further delay. She actually brought in 2 cups of pure sugar (!!!!!) and then we added water in, which she kept mixing for me as the sugar would keep falling down to the bottom. The first cup went down perfect, as I had been craving it by then. The second tasted a bit overly sweet perhaps, but nothing too bad. Honestly, the worst thing about it all was the 2-hour wait and the multiple needle-pricks (they use a 2hour protocol with 3 blood samples here). I had an e-book with me and my mobile games, but it was still kinda boring. Oh, and the baby literally went crazy after the sugar rush, lol! He kept rolling and jumping and kicking for the whole 2 hours there. It was really funny!

Results are coming out in 2 days. Fingers crossed! And good luck to all the other ladies also taking their glucose test over the next few days!


----------



## LeahLou

Oh Spuds, he's so precious!!! I have weekly ultrasounds because of my high risk situation, but I'm thinking about going to go get a 4d since all mine have been 2d. I wanna see this sweet boys face!!


----------



## PriandRafa

Spuds, lovely picture of your Ben!
My Ben didn't come out as great as yours lol! I'll have to wait until Dec 4th for my next appt and tell the dr to be patient and get me a better pic!!

Glucose test for me tomorrow morning!
First baby, so no idea how well or bad this one will go. I have a very sweet tooth, so I might be alright, but not sure how too sweet will go well with empty stomach!


----------



## mommylov

Spuds, he is so cute!!!!

Good luck to everyone on their glucose test!!!! I had one done early on (both 1 hour and 3) but they are having me repeat the 3 hour one Thanksgiving weekend (so mean to do that to a pregnant woman! lol).


----------



## LeahLou

So many labor scares on Facebook!! How's everyone here?? 

I just read about how they take my cerclage out and I'm terrified now. :nope: They snip it and pull it out. Hopefully it's no worse than getting the mirena out &#128534;


----------



## mommylov

Oh I never thought about having to get the cerclage removed! Although I never heard it be painful from those that did have it done so maybe it wont be as bad as we think? I hope not!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm terrified I'm going to end up with a preemie, and honestly, I'm not happy that knowing my prenatal history with my son, my OB wants to make me wait 3 weeks and see how things are at that appointment before doing any tests.

Uterus measuring big again, gained 16lbs in a month, blood pressure high ("normal" by average ranges, but I always have low blood pressure...80/60, and it was 114/78 today)

Instead of scheduling my GD testing, she said my fasting number from 18ish weeks was normal so she's not going to send me, my dip stick that they always make you do was negative and normal for glucose and whatever else it is they test for. She sent a requisition for an ultrasound, but I won't have that for another month.

I'm so worried this is going to be a repeat of what happened with my son...the excessive fluid, prolapse, low blood sugars in baby, swelling...the high blood pressure. I didn't get the swelling and high blood pressure until the end so the fact that it's onsetting now has me scared that I have GD or pre-E and she's not getting to term.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Good luck to everyone on their glucose tests. Still behind waiting on mine. Believe that it will be at this next appt on the 20th.


----------



## mommylov

has anyone noticed days of minimal movement and then strong movement other days? My placenta is in the front so I know that I might not feel as much as someone that has thier placenta somewhere else but Im getting nervous. :(


----------



## Jaxvipe

Bubs does have lazy days for me. It does make me nervous but I try to keep cold water around which normal he gives me a good kick if I drink that.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

mommylov some days I feel bump kicking away and others I will only feel them in the morning. Definitely more active some days and relaxed. Have noticed a definite pattern in movement though, bubs will squirm a little bit before kicking like crazy around 8 AM and same thing around 11 PM. Then they will curl up into a ball on one side and go to sleep. :) My placenta is anterior and I feel them everywhere!

Throughout the day I will feel a few kicks and movements but nothing too crazy unless I'm sitting really still, but that's not always every day.

Also OH and I have decided on a name for our bump! If it's a boy he will be called Zodi Reason (maybe we will add a second middle name)
If bump is a girl we will call her Zodi Tara Harmony. AND today is my V-Day! :wohoo:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats on V-Day!!!

First day of third trimester today!!! Ended up doing the GD test today because my random draw had been on an empty stomach. Should get the results in a few days.

Emi has lazy days too, but as long as I get some swats and she has her Karate practice each night, I don't worry.


----------



## FLArmyWife

well all preregistered at the hospital :thumbup: can't believe how close


----------



## Quantea

Congratulations on V-day Daisy!

I get lazy days too, where he only squirms a little and mostly just moves around, and then he gets his "wild" days where my bump is jumping left and right every few minutes. I'm guessing that's normal, mommylov.

We also settled on a name! Constantine is a quite common but fairly elegant name in our mother tongue when not shortened (I'm already prepared to start shooting down nicknames, lol) and a family name on my husband's side, so we decided to go with it. We'd been leaning towards it from the start, but now everyone knows officially in the family and we had no objections, so I'm guessing it's settled! Even though I'd been calling him that in my head for quite some time now.... :blush:

Good luck with your glucose test results Brandi! Was it the 1-hour one?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yeah, just the one hour. I should know the results by Friday


----------



## mrswichman

Lazy days happen here as well...
I have a desk job so I am sitting most the day, so babe kicks like crazy and I feel every bit of it...which eases me. We have not preregistered yet...paperwork is sitting there, I don't know why I am procrastinating on it...well guess I'm not really since I still have least 13 weeks. Glucose 1 hr is tomorrow...fun


----------



## jessthemess

Loved reading through everyone's posts. :) :) :) Haven't checked in awhile but it's just so awesome seeing how close we all are!! My due date is now officially Feb 1st instead of Feb 4th, so just 11 and a half weeks, eeeek. Cannot wait!!!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

jessthemess when you put in terms of weeks.... It just seems like a flash! Even 17 weeks for me (which will probably be more like 15) seems like next Tuesday. Wow. Pretty soon our little bundles will be ready for the outside world


----------



## BabyNo1

Hey All.
Got told at 12 wks that I had low hormone in my placenta so baby may need to be delivered at 28wks to help her out depending on her growth.. had 28 week scan today and she is growing perfectly  so pleased she can stay where she is for longer. Hope you are all doing well x


----------



## Jaxvipe

So glad baby can stay in longer! 

I'm having one of those days where I'm just soooooo tired. I've been having Braxton hicks like crazy and he is so low it's the most uncomfortable thing ever. I had Braxton hicks like this with my daughther so for me it's normal just uncomfortable.


----------



## mrswichman

Got through 1hr glucose drink :) Heard babes heartbeat...Dr. said was high 140's low 150's...Ultrasound to hopefully determine sex and get good picture of the heart on 12/10 so just another 4 weeks.

We got our travel system today :) So excited to be knocking things off the list.

:cloud9:


----------



## NennaKay

Jaxvipe said:


> So glad baby can stay in longer!
> 
> I'm having one of those days where I'm just soooooo tired. I've been having Braxton hicks like crazy and he is so low it's the most uncomfortable thing ever. I had Braxton hicks like this with my daughther so for me it's normal just uncomfortable.

I know how you feel. I usually have 1-4 Braxton Hicks per day. They're not painful, but they usually take my breath away for a minute. :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Hi girls, not been on in ages. Between children and work I'm shattered. 

I'm officially due the 26th of February so can that be changed on the first post please? 

Need to make sure I stop by more often.


----------



## mommylov

I still don't know how to tell if I have a Braxton hicks contraction. :(


----------



## DaisyDreamer

mommylov said:


> I still don't know how to tell if I have a Braxton hicks contraction. :(

To me, it is a painless tightening in the stomach. It might feel like baby is curling up somewhere but if you press on your uterus with your fingertips you can tell that it is hard all around. The shape of your belly might change too depending on how big you are and how much you're showing....

It's a strange feeling, just like a tense spot in your belly xxx They usually are painless but can hurt if you have RLS or baby is lying extra low or high


----------



## AmaryllisRed

For me it feels like someone is tightening a belt around my waist.


----------



## mrswichman

Does anyone else hurt down in their lady bits...I sit at a desk for work...and When I get up to do anything I hurt...standing...walking...hurts laying down. Anything I can do to help relieve this?? at work especially??


----------



## mrswichman

I am feeling unprepared for the baby...even though I have 13 weeks to go....
What do you have??


----------



## Jaxvipe

I hurt constantly down there, my doctor just said its bc this is my 2nd pregnancy and my ligaments are already stretched. She suggested a v strap which is like a female jock strap, it's just supports everything. 

My Braxton hicks just feel like my whole belly is tight and uncomfortable. Sometimes they are painful when baby is in a weird position.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My back hurts around my hits if I go from sitting to standing, or laying to standing, but nothing much else than that. 

I have almost everything and I still feel unprepared. I really only need to get a pack and play, safety gate and breast milk storage bags but I still feel like I'm missing something.


----------



## mommylov

oh ok that makes sense... I think I have had some of those then too!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I have... A co-sleeper, a car seat with stroller, tub, boppy and covers, and lots of clothes since we found out baby is a girl and I kept a lot of my daughter's stuff, though I'm not sure of the sizes. 
I need... Diapers, more clothes of course, wash cloths, burp rags, a bouncy seat, bedding, nursing tanks... I'm sure I'm forgetting things!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Is anyone else waiting until after Christmas to buy baby stuff? I just can't think of more than one thing at a time! I figure I'm not due until February 23, so that leaves almost two months after Christmas to really start baby prepping!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I only need a pack and play now but I'm going to wait until Boxing Day when they're 50-75% off. I scored the baby gate I needed for $40 today, regular $100. I'm still debating on more newborn Swaddlers...I have 97, but I might buy one more small pack.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I love newborn diapers... That sounds so weird... We actually use cloth normally but I'll be using Pampers until the baby fits into one-size diapers. I love the way they smell (when they're clean of course!).


----------



## Jaxvipe

I need to get diapers, burp cloths, more clothes/sleepers, a new crib mattress and a car seat canopy kit to go over our car seat we had for DD. DH has to fix our swing or else that will be an expensive thing to replace.

I'm waiting til after Christmas just to see what my family decides to do for us.


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm waiting until after my shower (12/19) and Christmas before buying anything. currently we had a hand me down cradle and a used changing table that was given to us by the neighbor


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Jax, do you mean from the Car Seat Canopy site? And do you mean just the canopy or the "whole caboodle", with the head pillow and lining?

Only asking because the "whole caboodle" and anything added to a car seat that did not come with the seat or is not made by the car seat company itself, is actually unsafe and voids the warranty on the seat. You won't be able to get a replacement if something happens, and your insurance wouldn't cover it either. There's not a lot of people who are aware of that, so just thought I'd pass it on.


https://csftl.org/non-regulated-products/


----------



## jaspie

Amaryllis I'm also due on Feb 23rd and we'll be getting most stuff after Christmas and hopefully taking advantage of the sales. We're moving house in 2 weeks so haven't bought too much yet. So far we have some newborn clothes, a few toys, a Grobag, blankets and hooded towel and that's about it. Also being given a Snuzpod, a moses basket and stand and a bag of newborn, 0-3 and 3-6 boys clothes from friends once we've moved. Ordering the buggy this week though as it has £100 off!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Hmmm... I guess having a few months after the holidays I am waiting too to see what we get from family. Also OH and I are FTP so we might just save most of our shopping for when baby is here. We have no idea what we'll really need...

I've made 3 pairs 0-3 mo booties, and have starting making 3-6 mo pairs, change mats out of old towels, MW is taking care of a car seat, and my mother has bought some bodysuits and has said she'd help with a breastfeeding pillow and baby wearing slings


----------



## jessthemess

I'm a preparer so I bought all of the big stuff in a big sale in July when I was like two and a half months pregnant haha :) I have the crib, bassinet, stroller, high chair, swing, walker, bouncey, car seat and base, a play yard, a crib mattress and a rocking chair. Mainly I need clothes, blankets, diapers and toys but that seems to be what everyone gets at baby showers, so I think I will be alright. :) Plus not due till Feb 1st so that's at least one more month after Christmas to finish stocking up.

Side note. I had Braxton hicks last night. I know it's normal at 29 weeks so I'm not worried, I'm just surprised.


----------



## mrswichman

We still need a swing,pack n' play, bouncer, and more of the little stuff...trying to get all what I think we need ourselves as I don't expect a shower anything being our 2nd child...whatever anyone gets will just come in handy :)


----------



## rebeccalouise

We have everything, even nappies and wipes.. Just a waiting game now! I'll probably end up treating her to a few more cute little bits. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I always forget about baby showers! It's been eight years since mine! I'm such an old lady... :jo: 
I don't think anyone will get us anything. I mean, it's our fourth, you know? Even with our third, we didn't get anything, and she was the first girl! She DID get pretty seriously spoiled at Christmas, though.


----------



## Quantea

We still haven't really _bought _anything, but I have lists of what I want and where to buy it from when the time comes. I'm still a little bit scared of getting the actual stuff home, to be honest. But we have gone window shopping and price checking. We've chosen a pram-stroller-car seat system that I found at a good price online (shop bookmarked), a friendly couple have offered to give us their Chicco craddle and I've chosen a crib and changing table (although we still need to go check those out up close as well, just to make sure we're happy with them outside of internet pictures). I won't be getting a lot of clothes, since it's customary for family members to send baby clothes after the baby is born. I don't feel like buying a breast bump until we see how things go with breastfeeding (my mom was never able to breastfeed either me or my sister, and a good friend of mine that recently gave birth never really had her milk come in) and they let you use the hospital one if you have trouble breastfeeding before sending you home here (worst case scenario, hubby will be rushing out to get one if we need it). Hmm, I guess we could look into a baby bath equipment set.... But other than that, I don't think there's much more to do at this point. Mostly, I just want time to go by faster!!!! Three months seems so loooong, lol.


----------



## lozzy21

We are only getting the basics but only need a car seat, co sleeper crib and some baby grows. Got everything else already.


----------



## LeahLou

We are waiting till after Christmas and also have 2 baby showers. We've gotten a few outfits, but that's about it. I'm getting a Tula carrier now since I found a good deal :) Plan on getting DH a carrier too. 
Still have a crib from DD and a car seat. But well get a second one.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, that's one thing I forgot! I need a ring sling and a couple of wraps. (Haha -- "need.") :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ahhhhh 28 weeks to go. This is insane!

August 2016 babies are going to start popping up in a few days.

Now let that process...


----------



## jessthemess

Now that I'm down to just about 10 weeks until my due date (and 4 days, but who's counting? ;) ) my Dr has changed my once monthly check up to every other week. I have a growth ultrasound today that was supposed to be my last but yesterday when I had a check up my Dr asked me for one more ultrasound at the end of December as well, just to be safe she said. 

I don't mind seeing the baby again, not even a tiny bit. But she also said in January she will want to see me twice a week until the baby comes. I'm due Feb 1st. So far I haven't had any complications, I passed the gestational diabetes test, my blood pressure has been great. I don't mind extra appointments because they make me worry a lot less but I was wondering if this is the normal routine? I should have just asked her but I didn't think of it till afterward when I was talking to another pregnant friend and she won't be having any more scans and she only is seeing her Dr once a week now that she's in the last month. 

Hm.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yup, around 28 weeks, you start going every two weeks and at 36, you go weekly. It's pretty common to order another ultrasound at 32 weeks to re-check growth and see iof there's any other gestational complications.


----------



## Jaxvipe

I have my last monthly appointment next week! Then onto biweekly! I have my glucose test too, hoping I pass but not getting my hopes up. I've kind of assumed I've had it this whole pregnancy so I wouldn't be disappointed when I fail the test.


----------



## FLArmyWife

FTM here.... I know stocking up on certain nonperishable groceries can be very beneficial for when first bringing baby home..

what items do you mommies suggest stocking up on?
I have toilet paper and paper towels on the list.. but what else?
Canned goods? pasta?


----------



## SpudsMama

Definitely lots of pasta, rice and tinned foods because not only can they stay in the cupboard for absolutely ages, they also make quick meals too. I'd suggest batch cooking a lot of meals and freezing them as well, so when baby is born you can enjoy healthy home cooked dinners without having to stand over a stove when exhausted/recovering from the birth with a clingy newborn who just wants to feed all the time. I know I wasn't up to cooking much at all for the first couple of weeks after my daughter was born so we ended up ordering pizza FAR too often! :blush:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I just had a 26 week ultrasound... And I'm having another at 30 weeks. I feel like I'm getting extra this time, too, but the doctor hasn't mentioned any concerns. :shrug:


----------



## FLArmyWife

mmm I don't think my dh would oblige pizza lol.. 

yes I was just thinking about the easy meals I'll need to prep.. though none of the meals I currently make take longer than 20 minutes to prep anyways.. I will want to have many just reheat/slow cooker ones on hand


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Get some meats and freeze them, or prep 40 crockpot meals into ziploc bags and freeze them, then you just have to toss them in the crockpot in the morning for a month and you're good to go.

Something else to stock up on? PADS. 

Passed my 1 hour glucose so GD is off the table as a reason for gaining so much weight.


----------



## mrswichman

Happy 3rd Trimester for me today :)

Doctor called and blood came back a little high so they want me to call back about doing the fasting 3 hr. FANTASTIC.


----------



## mommylov

congrats!

Same thing happened to me... failed the 1 hour and passed the 3 hour. That was back in the 1st tri I think so they are having me do the 3 hour again next week. Not as bad as I thought... the waiting was the worst part. GL to you!

AFM - second round og antibiotics. The first round of Amoxicillin worked on getting rid of the sinus infection but I still have a cough. Coughed up some blood the day before yesterday to went to my PCP and he checked me out and now has me on a zpack.. thinks its a touch of bronchitis. :( I didnt want to be taking so many things while pregnant but he assured me that it was safe and that I needed to get rid of whatever is causing this awful cough.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I was worried about being on two strong antibiotics at the same time when I had the infection in my hand, but everything turned out okay. Benefits need to outweigh the risks and the risks were just too high to leave it alone.


----------



## mommylov

I thought the same thing and thats what my Dr said as well. Just cant stop worrying about this little guy. :(


----------



## Jaxvipe

Today's my birthday! So excited DH is taking me out to our favorite restaurant :) so excited for some good food!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

ArmyWife, as pp said lots of crock pot meals or casseroles or frozen batches of soup are good. Spaghetti sauce, stock up on lentils, onions, garlic, peanut butter, canned goods, frozen fruit for smoothies, etc.

Brandi congrats on passing the GTT test. Think I may have mine at my appt tomorrow.

Mrs, congrats on third tri! Time seems to fly by. Hope your 3-hour goes well!

Jax, happy birthday! Enjoy dinner out with your OH :~)


AFM---feeling sore, stiff, and absolutely exhausted. Have been all week. Getting bad tension headaches and pain in my neck. Think I need to do some more yoga and get myself in for a massage. MW appt tomorrow, hoping all is quick and well. Think I might have my GTT test but I haven't been told anything about whether to eat before. Will probably bring a snack with me if it ends up not happening today :)


----------



## dustergrl

Happy Birthday, jax!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Thanks ladies! It was so good :) baby liked it a lot too lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

3D ultrasound tomorrow for me. Looking forward to seeing Emi again. Final ultrasound will be December 10, and the next time I see her is when she's born.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Brandi have fun at your 3D scan! So amazing to think we can see our babies in such detail!

Just got back from MW appt. Measuring 26 cm and weight is on track with 1 lb a week since last visit :happydance: Zodi's HB was 150 and they were head down face down.
MW says that the abdominal pain I have been experiencing right near my navel is from the abdominis rectus muscles separating :shock: Not RL pain. Now it is good idea to start toning the abdominal muscles and she gave me a little handout with stretches/exercises on them.
GTT is not until Dec 11th! I will be 28 weeks by that point, so just barely making it...
Picked up some RLT and will be sipping on it daily now.


----------



## Jaxvipe

How's everyone doing?


----------



## FLArmyWife

I think he is going through a growth spurt. Woke up this morning with my stomach muscles under my belly button feeling like i tore them. Lower belly/pelvic region is hard and Ive been able to see every slight movement at the top of my stomach.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Nesting like crazy today! Got my room cleaned out (4 diaper boxes and 3 garbage bags worth of stuff not needed!) and got the pack n play set up, just finished cleaning a bathroom and working on the living room now.

Other than that, a little pissed off between my mother and my ex. My mother for stealing Emi's ultrasound photos and passing them off as her baby, and my ex because he's a deadbeat douchebag.

Emelia smiled for me in her ultrasound. She's so beautiful! I can't wait til she's here!
 



Attached Files:







UC BABY_0028.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 8









UC BABY_0005.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 7









UC BABY_0010.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Buttercup84

Hi ladies, i'm due 29th February with baby #3 (team yellow after 2 girls) I'm in the March group aswell as i'm 99% sure this baby will be late like my other 2 were unless i'm induced early for some reason. Just thought i'd follow along here aswell :flower:


----------



## NennaKay

Welcome Buttercup! How is your pregnancy treating you?


----------



## Jaxvipe

Aaaw Brandi! She is so precious :)

I am also nesting like crazy but feel like I'm not getting anywhere! I can't clean and organize for very long because my hips are so sore and I have so much pressure in my bump and pelvis. But Im hoping to get our closet and room organized this week and atleast bring the crib into our room, even tho we won't set it up yet. 

I have my 1 hour glucose test on Tuesday! Fingers crossed I pass!


----------



## mommylov

Brandi - she is beautiful!! Sorry to hear about your mom and ex... that is just terrible.

Jax - happy belated birthday!!! :cake:

:wave: to everyone!

Pretty tired here and wondering how Im going to be able to continue to work full time until Feb... whew! lol


----------



## mommylov

Question (sorry a bit TMI) but I have notice an increase in discharge the past few weeks but its more like water now. I have to wear a liner because my underwear would feel so wet but its just a little spot that I see. Has anyone else been experiencing this? I put a call into my nurse just incase I need to get it checked out but was wondering if anyone else had this going on. I know amnio fluid is suppose to smell sweet but I havent really noticed that. It kind of really doesnt smell like anything.


----------



## PriandRafa

Brandy, she is SOOOO PRECIOUS!!
Loved the one she is smiling!!!! :cloud9:

Mommy lov,
I always had discharge, so I always wore a liner and yes, had been feeling my liner wetter than normal :blush:
According to my app, this is normal, as long as it does not smell, so I personally am not worried about it. But if it will ease your mind, give the nurse a call!! :flower:


----------



## mommylov

Thank you! I did send a note to my nurse and she said the same thing. I know that if it smells "sweet" then that could be a sign of amniotic fluid but my senses are so off that I don't think I would even know lol. So if I happen to be in the bathroom and I smell an apple pie, this might freak me out lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks ladies!

I want this week to end already. Clogged toilet that burst a pipe in my basement and destroyed almost everything...we have no Christmas tree or decorations anymore, some of the kids' Christmas presents are wrecked...all replaceable, just annoying. But to top that off, my furnace is broken and it's -7 and snowing (19F) and my house feels like an icicle. Furnace guy came out today and said he has to get a part but isn't sure how long it will be til it comes in, and he has to get approval for the part from the property manager (landlord) before he can even order it. So we've been without heat for over a week, and who knows how much longer. And of course, yesterday, I left for half an hour to grab my kids from school, and came home to a warm house. I was temporarily excited until I realized that my water heater, which had been leaking that morning, had actually burst and my hallway and basement were flooded...again.

So I called the property manager who claimed they have no idea where the water heater came from, and they haven't been paying for it. I've been living here for 3 years and never paid for it, so they said they'd try and trace it. It's been more than 36 hours and still no response from them. Landlord and Tenant Board says they are responsible for providing ACCESS to hit water, but not for paying for the water heater itself, so I called Reliance, the owner of the heater, and they claimed a water heater doesn't exist at my address...meanwhile, I'm standing there, staring at it spray water and do more damage. In order for them to even consider coming to fix it, I had to agree to a $100 diagnostic fee, plus parts and labour, PLUS the cost of a new water heater installation, OR sign up for their rental program. So I sucked it up. I'm joining their rental program, so they are supposed to come tonight to put a new one in...sometime between 4pm and 8pm, and it's now after 5pm and no call from them about what time they're coming at.

So I'm sitting here with a destroyed basement, no heat, and no hot water. I can't shower or bathe my kids, I can't do my dishes, I can do laundry on a cold cycle only but was told not to run any water until the water heater gets here so I can't do laundry.

What a week from hell. And it's only Tuesday.


----------



## mrswichman

Aww Sorry all that has happened Brandi!! I hope it all gets worked out and you end the year better :) :hugs:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Brandi- idk the laws in Canada but that does not sound legal. If the landlord owns the building and fixtures they should be responsible for anything broken. And if you water heater is broken then you don't have access to hot water right? That just does not seem right to me. I worked in the rental industry for 7 years, but then again I'm not sure how the laws go in Canada. I'm so sorry this is happening to you! 

Had my drs appt today and did my glucose test. Hope to get the results tomorrow, also my dr said that I measured 31 weeks! A month ahead! He said it could just be him and he wasn't measuring correctly today. So he is going to see what I measure next appointment and if need be I will get an ultrasound. Baby was measuring right on 2 weeks ago so I think it was just my doctor measuring weird and not that I'm having a giant baby.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Their logic is that the water heater provides the access, but I still have to pay for the heater itself, I guess. Reliance came by tonight and installed a brand new water heater. The one I had was almost 22 years old. I couldn't go without hot water any longer. I have 4 kids to bathe, dishes to wash, laundry to do. The man who came to install it said his father is a landlord and that I might be able to file a complaint with the landlord and tenant board to make the property managers pay for the monthly rental. I'll have to try. Either way, we have hot water again...still without heat though, which is 100% illegal. They're legally obligated to provide us a source of heat between September 1 and June 15, but they won't even give me a portable heater to heat up the living room, or upstairs while the kids sleep. If the temp wasn't going back up tomorrow, I'd check myself and the kids into a hotel and bill them for it. I've had to send my medically fragile daughter to my friend's house for 3 nights in a row now because she has heat so her health is safe there. Hopefully it's not much longer til we have heat again because the temp is supposed to drop again for Saturday and it's already been over a week.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Can you escrow your rent for the mean time until they fix it? That would be my suggestion. I hope you get everything fixed! Such a crappy situation. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Quantea

Oh my god, Brandi, that sounds beyond illegal. What kind of people leave a family of 4 kids and a pregnant mom with no heating in sub-zero temperatures???? Would you care to try and put some extra pressure on them, like threaten to go on all kinds of social media with this? If it's a largish rental company they might hate the negative publicity, regardless of whether or not they have an actual working conscience... :growlmad:

Jax, my baby has been measuring large-ish too, but I find I don't mind so much... My GTT was negative, so now I'm just imagining chubby legs and telling family members not to get us too many newborn size outfits as gifts, hehe. I have an OB appointment next Monday to have another quick look on little bug's size. I hope your glucose test results get back okay!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm hoping I hear back from them today. They did this to my neighbour two weeks ago. She has a 2 and 3 year old and was without heat for a few days and they told her because the temperature wasn't below 0 (yet) that it wasn't an emergency to get it fixed.

Well it's been below 0 for a week now, and I thought the furnace was running and that my big windows in the kitchen and living room just made it colder in my house, until I finally asked them to double check a few days ago. Sure enough, it's broken. It's supposed to only be at the freezing mark tonight (currently -6 at 7:30am, so about 20F) so it won't be as bad tonight, but if I don't hear anything by the time my kids head to their dad on Friday, I'm calling again, because this is just ridiculous now. And to refuse to provide even a portable heater is all kinds of illegal.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Hope everyone has a great weekend! Brandi I am really sorry to hear about your heater situation. OMG! Unbelievable. :hugs: not sure what else I could say that would be useful, definitely can't fix your heater for you.

Holidays are stressful but I never thought I would be seriously contemplating becoming a single mother so early on in my motherhood journey! Feeling sad but little Zodi in there gives me a nice kick whenever my mind starts to drift. I love this baby so much! They are the only thing that keeps me going sometimes.


----------



## mommylov

OH Brandi that sounds terrible! I hope they take care of those issues soon.. you cant have no hot water!!!

Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving and weekend! :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, we have hot water now. I sucked it up and signed up for the rental program so we got hot water last night, but still no heat. If I don't hear back by 3 tomorrow regarding the furnace, I'm calling them again, because this is ridiculous.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hope you hear back and get everything straightened out Brandi!

Ugh these past 2 weeks have been horrible. My cousin was killed in a farm accident and we just had to put our dog to sleep this afternoon. Hoping things can only go up from here.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awww, I'm so sorry, Jax. I hope things do look up for you soon!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So sorry Jax :hugs: 
Brandi, that's horrible!! I hope it gets fixed soon!! Unreal. :-(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Emelia's having a "Drive Mom Crazy" night. Two hours of braxton hicks, plus some major dropping. Grey sweater is a week ago, first pink shirt is two hours ago, and last pink shirt is about 45 minutes ago. It's like she's still dropping. Major low pressure. Going to lay down and rest after chugging a bunch of water and hope they stop.
 



Attached Files:







11216237_572710126218371_3684828979069205681_n.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 6









29.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 5









12299401_572710162885034_5045557637715923075_n.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dustergrl

Brandi, so sorry about your situation. That's downright rotten to do, but on the other side it's amazing what our bodies can handle! Hope things are remedied soon!

Jax, so sorry for the losses.

AFM I ordered/received our crib! DH needs to start haulin' it for the nursery to be done in time... 

All is well here; no news is good news. Time to get up and work on Thanksgiving dinner. To all that celebrate, have a wonderful day!


----------



## NennaKay

Spent yesterday and part of today cleaning out the office so it can become the nursery. Loaded up 4 large boxes of stuff to be moved to the basement... My OH took those downstairs for me. We moved the changing table from my daughter's room to the nursery after that... 

After he left, I took the crib apart and moved it to the office. Apparently I overdid it or was dehydrated because I started experiencing BH around 10:00pm. They kept coming about every 2-5 minutes for over an hour. Yikes! I sat down to rest, but my toddler kept getting out of bed and needed a drink, a certain blanket, a piece of cheese, etc. Finally at 11:00pm I crawled into her bed with her and went to sleep. I woke up at 1am and the BH had stopped... I moved back to the couch to watch some Netflix, but I fell back asleep. Finally at 3:15am, my daughter woke me up and we both moved to my bed for the night... 

I woke up feeling all kinds of sore, by only 3 BH all day today! That is totally normal for me, as I usually have between 2-10 a day on average.

Finally finished moving out the 2 extra bookshelves and the computer desk from the office today... The crib, changing table, and rocking chair are moved in! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Jax, my condolences :hugs: sending lots of good energy your way.

Nenna, sounds like you've got the nesting bug! A very eventful night for you too, my word! Glad to hear that the BH have returned to normal. Really, up to 10 a day? On average I only get maybe 4-8 but they get really frequent when walking around a bunch.

AFM enjoying the beach! Very cold but still beautiful and relaxing. The lodge we are at is all booked out but doesn't seem to be very loud at all. Hope all the American ladies here enjoyed a happy Thanksgiving, the European ladies I hope you enjoy Black Friday deals and shopping! And the Australian/NZ ladies, enjoy the weather!


----------



## mrswichman

Happy belated Thanksgiving to all the American ladies :) and if anyone had Black Friday shopping to do..hope you got what you wanted.

AFM: Went out today, only to two stores...and later in the day after the mad rushes cause I don't do black Friday, but we were hoping to find good deals on some baby things, got three outfits for price of one! socks...booties...hats...onesies...bottles/liners and curtains for the nursery. Only so much you can get gender neutral...now we are just at a wait till 12/10 and hopefully babe spreads those legs!

Two big items left to get; Swing and Chair for nursery.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Got a burst of nesting energy again today. Another thorough clean is on the books today! And tonight will be my son's last night in the crib. His Big Boy bed is being put together tomorrow so I can finally get moving on transitioning him out


----------



## LeahLou

I can't believe we're in the last couple months! What?!? Didn't we just find out yesterday we were pregnant??


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think so!

My son turns 7 on Tuesday...the first day of December. It's very hard to wrap my head around the fact that there are only two sets of Mommies left to have their babies before it's our turn.


----------



## Quantea

I just feel like time is crawling, lol... I want days to go by faster!


----------



## SpudsMama

Quantea said:


> I just feel like time is crawling, lol... I want days to go by faster!

Me too! I'm so impatient :blush:


----------



## rebeccalouise

SpudsMama said:


> Quantea said:
> 
> 
> I just feel like time is crawling, lol... I want days to go by faster!
> 
> Me too! I'm so impatient :blush:Click to expand...

me three! :haha:


----------



## jessthemess

I'm surprising myself because I thought I would feel like that but I still go 75% of the day not thinking a ton about being pregnant or when the baby will get here. Which I was thinking is odd because it's my first and we tried for a few years. But I also don't physically feel uncomfortable yet and even at 31 weeks I'm in all of my normal clothes still. So maybe that's it!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think that's the reason it's flying for me. This is the first pregnancy I've made it this far without maternity clothes too, and I have 4 already so my thoughts aren't around what I need to be ready for baby. Otherwise, this would be going super slowly.


----------



## Quantea

Busy day today! Came back from OB appointment... Little bug is actually measuring more than 1.4 Kg (3 lb 2 oz) which is almost 31 weeks! :happydance: Well, to be honest, the doctor started mentioning that if he weighs too much at birth we might need to consider a c-section, but he also pointed out that it's still far enough into the future and not something we seriously need to consider yet, so I'm not worried. I'd rather the baby weighs more rather than less, given my mild thrombophilia background (if his weight holds up, I'll probably be able to ditch the aspirin in a couple of weeks and avoid the heparin shots altogether). But he did also politely hint that I should maybe watch my weight (I've already put on 10 Kg /20 pounds). But I'm just putting on weight around my belly and my bump is huge and tight, to the point that I can't pinch the skin most of the time. So, I was thinking after I got home, maybe if the baby measures at 31 weeks, I can get away with a weight gain of 31 weeks too? Does it even work that way? I'm really huge for a FTM, and compared to a friend of mine who's only a week behind in her pregnancy, I'm ridiculously heavy. But it seems to be all bump?

This is what I looked like at 26 weeks:




Anyway, I suppose I should moderate my calorie intake a little bit. No more sweets or chocolate! :blush:

We also officially changed my EDD to February 19. :thumbup: We could have done that from the beginning, since it's the right one based on both my small cycle and all our early ultrasounds, but the doctor felt more certain about making the change now that the baby really measures ahead as well.

In other news, constipation sucks. :growlmad:


----------



## PriandRafa

Hi Ladies, 

happy belated Thanksgiving and for the ones who did Black Friday, hope all went well!

Quantea,
cute bump you have in there! From the pics you posted, your arms and legs looked great, it is really just the bump! You look great!
and I agree with you; constipation do suck!

Jess, 31 weeks and still normal clothes?? Do your pants still fit you??
I'm not able to button or zip my pants closed since 2nd trimester LOL!

Brandi,
when you say that we only have 2 set of mommies before it is our turn.... oh my! hard to believe!!! and with Xmas and new years on our way, time will go faster... just think that January will be the longest month EVER!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

I passed my 1 hour glucose test! Woohooo!! So relieved!!

I can't believe its already December, this month is going to fly by.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Quantea, love your bump <3 <3

Jax congrats! Mine is Dec 11th if nothing gets reschedule. She's doing it right in the nick of time at 28+2.

Totally feel like this month is flying by. I moved into maternity shirts and L-XL panties by the fifth month. Some of my PP stuff does fit if I really stretch it over my belly haha. Mostly the pants from before will fit.

OH and I are taking an extended break. Feels like this month will creep when I'm watching and fly when I'm not. Need to take some time to explore in the woods with some good music and thinking about this little baby and how much I love it.


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!!!

Congrats Jax on passing... I passed my 3 our test on sat as well. Woohoo! :wohoo: I just read your post about your losses recently.. so sorry to hear. :(

Quantea, your bump pics are so cute. You look like you are pretty tiny so I would think that the weight that you put on is ok but Im not a dr lol

Brandi, cute bum pic as well!!!

Is everyone ready fro Christmas now? I have been hounding DH to put up decorations for weeks now and now that its Dec, I dont think I have energy to even watch lol Hope everyone is doing well... we are getting closer girls! :dance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not even close. I was able to replace our tree but not our decorations. It's gonna be a small Christmas this year with all the financial disasters that happened in the last two weeks, and now my transmission is going on my van so I need to get a new one.


----------



## mommylov

Oh no!!!! sorry to hear Brandi :(


----------



## jessthemess

PriandRafa said:


> Jess, 31 weeks and still normal clothes?? Do your pants still fit you??
> I'm not able to button or zip my pants closed since 2nd trimester LOL!

Yeah so far! Surprises me too! My Dr said she thinks my torso is long so there's lots of space haha but I do unbutton the top button after I eat lol




Today is two months till my due date!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OB appointment this morning. Hoping for lower BP, or at least stable, and to not have put on 16lbs again...


----------



## mommylov

Good luck at your appt today Brandi!

Jess, thats awesome that you are still able to fit into regular pants. Im on the shorter side myself (about 5'4") and think I had to break out the stretchy pants when I got into the second tri lol Also, yay for only two more months left for you!

Daisy, hope you enjoy your break!

Scan and appt tomorrow to see if my placenta moved a little further away from my cervix! Excited and nervous!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OB appointment today was awesome!!

After my 16lbs weight gain in 4 weeks, and high BP, I decided to cut stress and change my diet regardless of my Gestational Diabetes test results (which were negative).
I'm very please to say that my blood pressure dropped from 130/76 to 100/60. I also gained only 2lbs from my last appointment 3 weeks ago.

I told my OB I'm 100% wanting to try for a VBAC. She had previously suggested that we schedule a csection for a few days after my due date because induction with pitocin was too risky, just in case, and today she scrapped that idea. She said instead of scheduling a section, we'll just schedule an induction for 41 weeks if I haven't had her by then, and use a different medication. I don't anticipate going this far.
Baby is breech, with her head up by my ribs so she literally is using my bladder as a trampoline, but she has plenty of time to turn.

No longer am I higher risk, and unless something goes wrong again like it did with Asher, I'll be getting my VBAC!!!

10 weeks or less til she's here!


----------



## mommylov

Thats great news Brandi!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Awesome news Brandi! 

I'm a weird one for maternity clothes. Almost 30 weeks and today I'm wearing my usual pre-pregnancy size 12 jeans and a hoodie (can still fasten up all my trousers and most t-shirts still fit despite not looking quite right lol). But I do have some maternity jeans and tops to wear too because they are honestly sooo much more comfortable for me, plus I think they flatter the bump a bit better! 

I've noticed I have a shorter temper and a lot less patience these last few days... either my wacky pregnancy hormones are behind it all or my daughter has just decided to put some serious effort into pushing my buttons... maybe a bit of both :haha:


----------



## Quantea

Thanks for the kind words girls... It sounds a bit silly, I know, but self-esteem can be a bit fragile I guess.

DaisyDreamer, I know the feeling, I was also fully in maternity stuff by 5th month. I miss my old clothes...

mommylov, we are decorating next week, but I've already got small things around the house. The house just feels special all nicely made up for Christhmas!

Fingers crossed for your appointment, Brandi!


----------



## Neferet

Haven't been on this thread for ages. Everyone doing ok?


----------



## hannahjex

Hi all. I haven't posted in ages again, hope everyone is doing alright. I can't believe how close it's getting now, I'm nearly 10 weeks away from a new baby! Actually 9 weeks really as I'm having a section at 39 weeks. Eeek! My 3 year old daughter is so excited, think she's more excited about the baby than Christmas! I'm looking forward to Christmas only because I've got a week off - really looking forward to the break cause I'm starting to really struggle at work now with the SPD, having to take codeine daily so I can function. Anyone else getting horrendous reflux? I think I need to go on ranitidine or omeprazole now, my reflux is the can't eat, can't sleep, can't breathe variety and I'm chugging down antacids like water. Anyhow, hope everyone is good :) xx


----------



## LeahLou

Try some milk Hannah! It's the only thing that helps me!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

:wave: hello Neferet! Doing ok over here, how about yourself?

Brandi great news about your appt! That's gotta feel so good, congratulations :~) Wonderful news :hugs: It takes a lot to be so ambitious about not allowing stress into your life and changing your diet at the same time! Sometimes I'll eat a burger and ice cream to relieve stress. Good for you !!

Spuds, same about the temper! Seems more like less of a tolerance for peoples' crap or things that aren't JUST the way I like them. Woe is everyone around me :blush:

Hannah, that's so sweet your LO is excited about the baby! Christmas will be a nice break for everyone I think....Sorry to hear about the SPD, well it will all be worth it when you hold your little treasure in your arms. Have noticed that I get less acid reflux when I eat a lot more fresh fruits and vegetables and drink a lot more water. Have been munching on little cuties all day

AFM: Babe did something really weird last night! Usually they are lying in the middle or lower in my womb. Well I was meditating last night on my back and I swear they were stretching out their whole body in there with their butt pushing up against my diaphragm on the right side. I could feel their little fingers or toes swishing around my cervix--what a bizarre feeling!

Anyway I did some forward bends and twists and they were really comfortable where they were so I just let them stay there. Felt like I was able to communicate with my baby last night through meditation. She just reassured me that she's going to find her way out of there OK, she's healthy and really looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## Jaxvipe

It's crazy as they start to get bigger and you can tell if its a hand or a foot.


----------



## Harleyy

Cant believe im 30 weeks already.

My litl4 year old has named the baby :) He picked Thomas James, after 2 of his favourite Thomas tank trains, I like it, so it can stay :) 

Only problem is my son has James in his name too. so kinda hoping its not too weird to have it in both! 


Had my GTT test on the 26th, they said they would contact me if I failed, so im guessing I passed as its been a long time for them not to contact me if I havnt!


----------



## mommylov

Crazy how close we are all getting huh? Everyone is now in thier 3rd tri and before we know it... it will be Feb and we will have all sorts of birth stories to read! :D


----------



## jaspie

Oooh so exciting! I can't wait for the birth stories!


----------



## Jaxvipe

So happy that it's already December. I keep telling myself I just need to make it til the end of January and then I'll be full term! 
I'm getting so uncomfortable lately and I can barely sleep anymore :(


----------



## mommylov

Me too :( Seems nothing really works either. Oh well.. well worth it! :)


----------



## Quantea

Me 3 on the too uncomfortable to sleep front.... I did spend one night at my parents' place the other day though and they have this really soft sinking mattress that I usually hate, but it just swallowed me and my bump whole and I slept the whole night without waking up a single time. *sigh* Last time I got such a good night's sleep, lol.


----------



## mrswichman

Sleeping is definitely not comfortable anymore!!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Aww :( Wish I could say the same about sleep... Not really, I have been sleeping great the past few nights! But wake up with crazy hip and back stiffness that eventually turns into pain


----------



## hannahjex

LeahLou said:


> Try some milk Hannah! It's the only thing that helps me!

Thanks, my husband keeps saying that but I'm lactose intolerant and the alternative milks just don't work the same :( 



DaisyDreamer said:


> Hannah, that's so sweet your LO is excited about the baby! Christmas will be a nice break for everyone I think....Sorry to hear about the SPD, well it will all be worth it when you hold your little treasure in your arms. Have noticed that I get less acid reflux when I eat a lot more fresh fruits and vegetables and drink a lot more water. Have been munching on little cuties all day

It really is the sweetest thing watching her excitement about the baby, she hugs and kisses my bump every day and keeps trying to buy various food and sweeties for baby when we're in the supermarket, bless her. :) I think I'm gonna have to keep a super close eye on her and food once baby is here because she looked at me like I was crazy when I tried to explain that baby would only have milk for the first 6 months lol

I can just about live with the SPD because I knew it was coming so I tried to plan for it better this time around - had already seen the obstetric physio and gotten a support belt etc by 16 weeks this time compared to my first pregnancy where it was misdiagnosed as round ligament pain until around 30 weeks by which point I could barely walk and needed crutches. The occupational health people at work freaked out a bit at my last risk assessment so now I get to take a day's annual leave each week until I go on maternity leave mid January, which should help as I get to break up my work week and have a rest midweek. Was worried they'd make me go on sick leave cause I really need to be earning full pay and not sick pay. 

I'm another one struggling to sleep at night, I just can't get comfortable ever. Must just keep reminding myself it'll be worth it! :) xx


----------



## PriandRafa

I'm not having many issues sleeping!

I just hug my pregnancy body pillow and sleep half of the night.
Wake up to go pee, come back to bed, turn to other side and sleep the other half of the night.

I wake up a little sore from the side I was sleeping in, but it goes away after a while.

Now if I lay down on my couch for too long, or fall asleep there, then I wake up as if I was 90 years old :dohh:

How much time off are you ladies taking?


----------



## mrswichman

Not enough!! I'm taking about 7-8 weeks.


----------



## mommylov

just 6 weeks for me... gotta love the US :(


----------



## SpudsMama

Am I the only one who sleeps like a baby when pregnant?! I never had any issues sleeping when carrying my daughter, and other than when my SPD was godawful a while ago, this pregnancy has been no different :shrug: Being woken for night feeds will more than make up for it in a couple of months though :haha: 

Not the same re maternity leave because I'm a student rather than an employee, but I'll be starting a new term in October 2016... so when Ben is 8-ish months old. I wouldn't have minded starting earlier just so I can get cracking with my degree again (I've had to take sick leave so haven't done any studying since June :shock:) but the only two start dates are February and October... definitely not intending to stress about assignment deadlines straight after giving birth when also being a single mum to a 3.5yo and newborn!! :wacko: I'm quite looking forward to the time off with both my babies now :)


----------



## BabyNo1

Glad I'm not the only onone not sleeping lol although I slept well last night . . Leaving work Christmas eve and can't wait , time is flying by now. Been getting so much heart burn now literally drinking gaviscon from the bottle.

Hope you're all looking forward to Christmas x


----------



## mrswichman

Had a dream last night that I went into labor at around 36 weeks...makes me bit nervous...was just a dream though. If I could take more time off I definitely would!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

I'm taking a year and a half off of work. We cannot afford to send 2 kids to daycare it would be more than I get paid. So this way we can send our daughther to preschool through the school district and we just saved up enough money to hopefully make it by.


----------



## rollachick

My sleep has been ok. Great one night then rubbish thr next, its mainly falling asleep thats the hard part i find

Im lucky and havent worked since before my daughter was born 18months ago and am definitely not planning on getig a job any time soon. We just go without some of the fancier things and live on a budget but ild prefer that than having to be back at work, im just glad my husbands job is good enof to be able to do that. Would be so upset if i had to go to work


----------



## DaisyDreamer

I took time off from September onwards as soon as the summer quarter was over. The nausea and fatigue hit me so bad I could barely finish the rest of the quarter in August! Seems so long ago. OH works and goes to school full-time for massage therapy so in fall 2016 he will be licensed and can pick his own schedule. Hopefully by then I will be able to get my butt back into school (which I get paid for so that's supplemental income :) )

No sleep problems here, actually have been waking up less to pee in the middle of the night from sleeping so dang well. Loving it while it lasts! Know that it can go in an instant.

In other news, have been getting weird burning sensations in my breasts again lately. I also feel like the whole region down there is much more plump and swollen than usual. ANyone else?


----------



## PriandRafa

for me, hubby and I make pretty much the same amount of money, so If I were to stay home, our income would be cut in half and if we cannot afford this now, imagine next year with our little Ben!

I'm taking 11 weeks off (paid short term disability combined with pto) and then I'll be back at the office. At least we have the grandmas coming over to be with the baby, so we probably will have "free day care" until September I believe :)

I've been feeling some type of pressure just were the belly starts, close to be pubic bone. Sometimes I think it is BH, but still not sure.. anyone experiencing this?


----------



## MariaF

Hello ladies! :hi: 

Can I join you? I'm due on Feb 19th with a baby boy :happydance:


----------



## mommylov

Congrats and welcome Maria!


----------



## jessthemess

Welcome Maria!

I'm taking 18 weeks off using a combination of short term disability and Oregon's Family Leave Act. My husband will take off 3-4 weeks when I go back to work, depending on where we are at financially at that point, he may take up 12 weeks, we will see!

SPD (which is what I think is going on) is killing me. I can barely make it up the stairs at the end of the day! And walking around work all day is getting difficult :( 53 days to gooooooo. A few people suggested the belly band so I think I will invest in that.

I have my last baby shower on Friday, my work group is throwing it. Then I feel like I can finally go buy the rest of the stuff I need, I'll feel better when my nursery/baby to do list is all crossed off!


----------



## NennaKay

Welcome Maria! You're only due two days after me!

As for time off, I'm working 2 part time jobs to make ends meet while my OH is currently unemployed. Fingers crosse he finds something soon as I can a barely keep my head above water. Part time jobs don't have maternity leave or health benefits, so if I'm lucky, I'll get 6 weeks off before my mom takes over baby duty and I go back to work. :cry:

In other news, I called my OB last night because I was experiencing reduced movements from my baby girl. I tried jumping jacks, walking, sitting, laying, eating food, drinking cold water, drinking hot chocolate, and playing loud music to get her moving. I got a couple tiny movements, but normally she'd be all over the place.

My OB told me to go to the hospital's labor and delivery section for a non stress test. Baby finally started giving good movements after I'd been there for over 2 hours. At three hours, the OB finally showed up and released me. She told me I had a UTI, and as long I can lay down and get 10 movements in 2 hours at home everything should be fine... I had been trying to get GOOD movements for 3 days... Only the light ones were coming through though.

But, baby is moving great today, so I guess, all's well that ends well. I also didn't call my OH to let him know I was going in, and he was upset because he thought he should know. I told him I didn't want him to have to drive 35 miles to just turn around and go back, as I thought I'd be there less time. He was still not happy. But I also knew, he'd be freaking out and I couldn't deal with that. Maybe I'm a bad person...


----------



## Jaxvipe

Welcome Maria! Hows pregnancy treating you so far?


----------



## jessthemess

NennaKay said:


> Welcome Maria! You're only due two days after me!
> 
> As for time off, I'm working 2 part time jobs to make ends meet while my OH is currently unemployed. Fingers crosse he finds something soon as I can a barely keep my head above water. Part time jobs don't have maternity leave or health benefits, so if I'm lucky, I'll get 6 weeks off before my mom takes over baby duty and I go back to work. :cry:
> 
> In other news, I called my OB last night because I was experiencing reduced movements from my baby girl. I tried jumping jacks, walking, sitting, laying, eating food, drinking cold water, drinking hot chocolate, and playing loud music to get her moving. I got a couple tiny movements, but normally she'd be all over the place.
> 
> My OB told me to go to the hospital's labor and delivery section for a non stress test. Baby finally started giving good movements after I'd been there for over 2 hours. At three hours, the OB finally showed up and released me. She told me I had a UTI, and as long I can lay down and get 10 movements in 2 hours at home everything should be fine... I had been trying to get GOOD movements for 3 days... Only the light ones were coming through though.
> 
> But, baby is moving great today, so I guess, all's well that ends well. I also didn't call my OH to let him know I was going in, and he was upset because he thought he should know. I told him I didn't want him to have to drive 35 miles to just turn around and go back, as I thought I'd be there less time. He was still not happy. But I also knew, he'd be freaking out and I couldn't deal with that. Maybe I'm a bad person...


You are not a bad person! You know one of my biggest worries in this pregnancy has been being the pregnant lady who cried wolf. You know the one we have all either heard someone complain about or complained about ourselves. With lots of symptoms or who goes to the hospital a lot. Every time I have some weird symptom or scare I wait a long time to tell my family or call the Dr because I don't want to be that lady! So you are not a bad person for not wanting to make your husband come out for no reason! You are caring. :)

Side note, I went to the hospital Saturday for the same reason. They also couldn't get little lady to be more active but after 20 minutes they used this little thing to send acoustic waves to her and she kicked so hard! It was weird! Then she was active like normal, they said she was really asleep! Poor baby!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

I also have been noticing not as much movement lately. The past 2 days have been fine, but the 3 before that were a little worrying... Same thing about not wanting to be the pregnant lady that cries wolf all the time! Especially since going to the hospital and getting checked in only to have the baby start going nuts right as I'm signing the paperwork can be a little frustrating.

But there's nothing wrong with going in and getting checked just to be sure. Reassurance really is the best medicine! Think that our babies were just resting after a growth spurt in there


----------



## Jaxvipe

I remember with my daughther she would have quiet days and then really active days. With this one I feel like I'm worrying more than I did with her. If he hasn't moved for a half hour or so I always try to get him to move. Just for that reassurance.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Jaxvipe said:


> I remember with my daughther she would have quiet days and then really active days. With this one I feel like I'm worrying more than I did with her. If he hasn't moved for a half hour or so I always try to get him to move. Just for that reassurance.

Yep, usually a snack or drink of water does the trick. 

How can you tell baby's position from palpating the outside? I can somewhat tell the difference between kicks, jabs, and hiccups, and I think I know the difference between a bum and a head. But how do I know which way baby is facing?? :shrug:



Maria, welcome to the group! Hope this pregnancy has been treating you well thus far


----------



## Quantea

PriandRafa said:


> I've been feeling some type of pressure just were the belly starts, close to be pubic bone. Sometimes I think it is BH, but still not sure.. anyone experiencing this?

I've been having the same, especially when I'm walking long-ish distances. It's only at the bottom of the bump, so it doesn't seem like BH, but it's a very distinct tightening/pressure like feeling. It can last up to several seconds and I usually need to stop and take a small rest for it to go away. Any ideas?




MariaF said:


> Hello ladies! :hi:
> 
> Can I join you? I'm due on Feb 19th with a baby boy :happydance:

Welcome Maria! We're due on the same day!

As for quiet days, I got one last week as well and I was freaking out! Funny thing is that if my hubby talks and pokes at my bump, then the baby usually wakes up. But we were meeting after a 2-hour class and the little bug was barely moving for several hours at that point... Luckily he went back to normal, but I was imagining the worse. And like you ladies mentioned, I was reluctant to head into a hospital. Because it also felt like I was making the situation serious? Like making the possible danger real? Does that make sense?


----------



## gumb69

Hi ladies
Can I join you guys please
It's my 10th pregnancy but hopefully baby no.3. We are team yellow and have a boy and girl already
I'm due 17th feb


----------



## Jaxvipe

Welcome gumb!!


----------



## mrswichman

Welcome Gumb :) We are due the same day :)

So went to the doctor today and looks like I made the boy to girl ratio even! We are expecting our second little guy <3


----------



## cl2010

Hey im due 5th feb with a lil boy who we r gna call mason i already have a lil girl called grace whos 3 nearly 4 &#128522;


----------



## dustergrl

Welcome Maria, Gumb, and CL!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Welcome Gumb!

Mrswichman yay! Glad the scan went well. Was actually checking in to see if you had updated us. Congratulations on the wonderful news.


----------



## MariaF

Thanks for the welcome ladies! I've been feeling OK so far. I love being pregnant and am trying to enjoy every moment. Which is hard because I work long hours and then obviously have a toddler and a home to look after! But I'm not complaining.

I am not even going to mention my mater toy leave because you all will hate me...

Do non UK ladies have any more regular scans after the 20 week one and before due date? I want to book one privately but need to know when is the best time.

And is anyone doing a pregnancy photo shoot? We didn't with my daughter but I would really like to do one this time!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Maria, my MW has told me that if you don't get an early dating scan, and if there is no medical reason for another scan, the 20 week scan is all you get.

If there were any issues or the baby's position indeterminable later on, then they would do an assessment scan. But if you are healthy then no scans!

OH and I would like to do a maternity shoot together at the hot springs near our place. Just don't feel like my bump is quite big enough yet


----------



## MariaF

I'm the opposite. I popped out really early this time round and now look very big already (all bump though fortunately). So I actually would love to do it before I'm 33-34 weeks so I don't look ridiculously large :haha:


----------



## ladyV84

Hey feb love bug mummies! Can i join please? 

I'm actually on the list already for the 3rd , (maybe that's a sign?!) but my due date is actually 5th ! 

Hope everyone is doing ok? Xxx


----------



## cl2010

Lady v same due date as me how r u feeling x


----------



## Neferet

Howdy all! 
How is everyone? 
Last night I had someone say I look at least 35 weeks preggo even though I'm only 29 weeks!


----------



## jessthemess

I have had some issues this pregnancy and been monitored a lot, so I have had two scans since my anatomy scan, and I have one more scheduled currently for the 35th week. But I have also heard from other girls that most of the time if you aren't experiencing anything abnormal you just have the anatomy scan. When you schedule your private scan probably depends on what you want to see. I bet if you call the office where you plan to have a scan they can help you pick a good time!

I just really popped about three weeks ago, I'm still in my normal pants though but I lost weight for the first few months so I think that's normal. I'm 32 and a half weeks.

Starting next week I have to go in every Monday and Thursday until the baby is born for 60-90 minute stress tests as well as the normal check up. That seems like so much! Anyone else going in that often? Probably because I am high risk.

I feel like the Dr is preparing me for baby to come early, she said by week 34 I should have my bag packed and car seat installed. But to me the baby feels like firmly in there haha 

We are going to tour the hospital birth center next weekend. Pretty excited! Anyone else not doing birthing classes though? It costs about $100 and I've heard a lot of girls say it wasn't super helpful so we don't plan on going.


----------



## jessthemess

Also! My right foot is swelling starting this week! So weird and really only my right. I have these soft fabric flats, pretty floppy, but even those are cutting into the top of my foot :( and making little owies:(


----------



## mrswichman

With my first after 30 weeks my doctor had me going in every week for stress tests and seeing him...because blood pressure spiked to 170/100 so they were watching me carefully. This time everything seems okay though. 

So...after really looking and talking to OH...we're not convinced its a boy lol...what do you all think??
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3230.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mrswichman

Showing babes latest scans off <3 sooo cute.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3232.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 7









DSCF3237.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jaxvipe

Mrswichman! That's si hard to say! I do see something between the legs but can't tell for sure if it's a penis lol. I wish they would've give you a clearer picture. Did the ultrasound tech seem confident it was a boy?


----------



## SpudsMama

It's hard because the potty shot is pretty unclear, but I'd still say it looks more boy than girl. I can't see the three lines that would indicate a girl anyway.


----------



## LeahLou

I would say boy!

So sore from all the poking and prodding yesterday! Cervix is at 1cm and almost completely effaced now. Quiet Christmas for us! Got the tdap and rhogam shots so both my arm and hiney are sore :haha: also got my glucose test over with.
29 weeks!! 
Got our first big baby item: the car seat!! I'm in love <3 hubby went ahead and put it in the truck. Eek!! 6 more weeks till the cerclage comes out!!


----------



## LeahLou

Cowmooflage!


----------



## mrswichman

She was 75% sure...I made her go back before she finished with the scan...and I could swear I saw the scrotum...Im going to keep with boy.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome to the new ladies.

Will update the front page when I get a chance. My internet at home got shut off and I can't update from my phone.

Sorry. Hope you're all well!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome to the new ladies.

Will update the front page when I get a chance. My internet at home got shut off and I can't update from my phone.

Sorry. Hope you're all well!


----------



## ksquared726

Hi ladies!! Not sure if you all remember me, but I had a February due date until my mmc in July. I'm happy to announce that I just got a BFP!! This time it took us 3 cycles of trying. The line is starting to get darker, so I'm hoping this one sticks. I'm glad you ladies are doing well, and I'm also super glad I'm back especially before my original due date. Just wanted to pop in and say hi!! :hugs: :cloud9:


----------



## jaspie

Congrats K squared! I got my rainbow bfp 3 months after my d&c too! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy :D


----------



## Jaxvipe

Congrats ksquared!!


----------



## MariaF

Really pleased for you ksquared! Fingers tightly crossed for a sticky bean!


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, ladies!!


----------



## rollachick

MariaF said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladies! I've been feeling OK so far. I love being pregnant and am trying to enjoy every moment. Which is hard because I work long hours and then obviously have a toddler and a home to look after! But I'm not complaining.
> 
> I am not even going to mention my mater toy leave because you all will hate me...
> 
> Do non UK ladies have any more regular scans after the 20 week one and before due date? I want to book one privately but need to know when is the best time.
> 
> And is anyone doing a pregnancy photo shoot? We didn't with my daughter but I would really like to do one this time!

Haha yea everyone would hate me too if they new what i would get if i was working, even tho its still less than alot of countries. 
Im not in the uk but its standard here not to have scan after 20weeks. They only do it if they think baby is big or small
I didnt do maternity shoot last tym but am this time. A local lady is just starting out so wants to get her portfolio up so was offering free photo shoots so i jumped on that opurtunity, will be getting them mid jan when im 8months :)



jessthemess said:


> We are going to tour the hospital birth center next weekend. Pretty excited! Anyone else not doing birthing classes though? It costs about $100 and I've heard a lot of girls say it wasn't super helpful so we don't plan on going.

I didnt do classes last tym and wont this time either but one of my friends said she was so glad she did them so i guess each to there own 



Congrates ksquared thats awesome news :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

Had a drs appointment tonight and baby boy is breech &#128553; I'm hoping he will turn on his own. I know it's still pretty early and there is time. Just sucks knowing he's not in the right position now. Everything else looked good so I'm happy about that!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Looks like the Facebook group had its first February baby this week.


Baby girl is head down and I hope she stays that way


----------



## SpudsMama

There have been a few babies born over the last few weeks on another Feb forum I'm on, including identical triplet boys yesterday! :cloud9: 

I had an episode of reduced movement yesterday so went into hospital to be monitored for a while. Bubs heart rate was crazy high (round about 180-190bpm) but he calmed down eventually for long enough for us to be allowed home. He was very active while the bump was strapped up though and he's been fine ever since. 

It has kicked me into action though, so I've washed all of the newborn clothes as well as his blankets and sheets. I'm well on the way to having my hospital bags packed too... I have my list compiled and a few bits put to one side ready to go in the case, still need to get some mini toiletries to throw in too and some button down PJ tops to make breastfeeding easier.


----------



## mommylov

Congrats ksquared!


----------



## rollachick

Wow i cudnt imagine having bubs this early. Ive got everything i need for him but dont have everything ready, washed, set up ect. But i guess when they are born this early you dont need anything coz you wudnt b taking them home straight away :(

Does anyone else get kicks/punches like it feels like bub is punching you in he vag? Lol. This week ive had it quite a bit that its like a stabbing pain down there that stops me walking or doing wat im doing but i just push on bub and it stops


----------



## mrswichman

rollachick said:


> Wow i cudnt imagine having bubs this early. Ive got everything i need for him but dont have everything ready, washed, set up ect. But i guess when they are born this early you dont need anything coz you wudnt b taking them home straight away :(
> 
> Does anyone else get kicks/punches like it feels like bub is punching you in he vag? Lol. This week ive had it quite a bit that its like a stabbing pain down there that stops me walking or doing wat im doing but i just push on bub and it stops

Happens to me quite a bit...stops me in my tracks. We still need a swing and get a mattress for the crib. Haven't even thought about hospital bags yet...or washed any of Elijah's clothes.


----------



## Quantea

I just washed clothes, sheets and baby towels today... Still no crib set up or transport system in. We have them selected and know exactly where to get them when the time comes though. I'm planning to get my hospital bag ready after the holidays too.

Since we're on the topic, can you ladies tell me what kind of baby toiletries we might need for a newborn? Like, I think I've got the big stuff down, but I haven't got the slightest idea what a baby might need on an everyday basis. Like, do we need baby shampoo? Special soap? I'm guessing diaper cream...? *looks helpless* Oh god, I'm just now realizing I'm clueless! Ideas? Lists?

Oh, and last question. We haven't looked into bottles and bottle sterilizers yet, because we were hoping I'll be able to breastfeed *fingers crossed* and we're trying to avoid needless expenses for financial reasons. Does that make sense? If I breastfeed exclusively, will I be needing a bottle sterilizer or some such anyway?


----------



## mrswichman

Quantea said:


> I just washed clothes, sheets and baby towels today... Still no crib set up or transport system in. We have them selected and know exactly where to get them when the time comes though. I'm planning to get my hospital bag ready after the holidays too.
> 
> Since we're on the topic, can you ladies tell me what kind of baby toiletries we might need for a newborn? Like, I think I've got the big stuff down, but I haven't got the slightest idea what a baby might need on an everyday basis. Like, do we need baby shampoo? Special soap? I'm guessing diaper cream...? *looks helpless* Oh god, I'm just now realizing I'm clueless! Ideas? Lists?
> 
> Oh, and last question. We haven't looked into bottles and bottle sterilizers yet, because we were hoping I'll be able to breastfeed *fingers crossed* and we're trying to avoid needless expenses for financial reasons. Does that make sense? If I breastfeed exclusively, will I be needing a bottle sterilizer or some such anyway?

Baby shampoo/wash is a good idea...one bottle can last quite a while on a little baby. Burp cloths to hopefully protect your clothes. Diaper cream, yes...if gets a bad rash...lotrimin cream works wonders! Yes it says for athletes foot...but clears up a bad rash in no time. I am using playtex bottles with liners. Nipple covers might come in handy if you breastfeed. 

We only have the crib set up...no mattress...no sheets washed...lol. I feel so unprepared this time around.


----------



## rollachick

Quantea said:


> I just washed clothes, sheets and baby towels today... Still no crib set up or transport system in. We have them selected and know exactly where to get them when the time comes though. I'm planning to get my hospital bag ready after the holidays too.
> 
> Since we're on the topic, can you ladies tell me what kind of baby toiletries we might need for a newborn? Like, I think I've got the big stuff down, but I haven't got the slightest idea what a baby might need on an everyday basis. Like, do we need baby shampoo? Special soap? I'm guessing diaper cream...? *looks helpless* Oh god, I'm just now realizing I'm clueless! Ideas? Lists?
> 
> Oh, and last question. We haven't looked into bottles and bottle sterilizers yet, because we were hoping I'll be able to breastfeed *fingers crossed* and we're trying to avoid needless expenses for financial reasons. Does that make sense? If I breastfeed exclusively, will I be needing a bottle sterilizer or some such anyway?

Seen your planning on breastfeeding i would just look and see what bottles ect you myt need if it happens that bubs doesnt feed but i wudnt buy anything yet. If they are needed im sure ul b able to send someone out to get the ones you have picked and i dont no wat its like where you are but the hospital shud b able to suply a bottle if bub wont feed at all from the start. 
I breastfeed my first but still got a second hand pump and bottles so after a few months i cud express so if i had to go out there was milk in the freezer


----------



## Jaxvipe

We still need to get a new crib mattress. Did you guys buy an organic crib mattress or a regular one. I don't think we had one with DD but now everything I read says you should get an organic one.


----------



## MariaF

Oh wow, I can't believe some Feb babes have arrived already!

And good on you ladies for starting to get prepared. With dd I'm pretty sure my hospital bags were nearly packed by 32 weeks. With this baby I don't even have a list of all the essentials that I will need (like disposable knickers and maternity pads!).

We've been given huge amounts of boys clothes but they all need sorting and washing. Also car seat has been passed on and so I need to remove and wash all covers and same for Moses basket.

Won't be able to do anything till after Xmas as we are sure bus. So by the time I start, I'll be about 33-34 weeks!


----------



## jessthemess

Jaxvipe said:


> We still need to get a new crib mattress. Did you guys buy an organic crib mattress or a regular one. I don't think we had one with DD but now everything I read says you should get an organic one.

Regular. I purchased from Target, it was the same price as the organic but rated much higher. I also bought a waterproof dust cover. Just in case!

I CANNOT wait to set up the nursery. Now, I have everything! Yay! But I'm waiting on my husband to finish painting the floorboard trim in the room. So excited. 

Once the nursery is set up I will pack the hospital bag and set up the car. But I don't want to do those things before the nursery is all organized and I know where everything is. Currently everything is in boxes and bags in our spare room haha :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi ladies....just stopping by to see how you are all doing....I was originally in this group but unfortunately lost baby at 9 weeks....turned out to be a partial molar which banned me from ttc for a few weeks whilst I was monitored....fell pregnant again 3 weeks after being discharged :happydance:

Anyway tentatively excited to be nearly 9 weeks....have a scan xmas eve which I am hoping will be good news

Good luck to you all with your approaching due dates x x


----------



## Jaxvipe

Congrats Mitchnorm!!


----------



## Quantea

mitchnorm said:


> Hi ladies....just stopping by to see how you are all doing....I was originally in this group but unfortunately lost baby at 9 weeks....turned out to be a partial molar which banned me from ttc for a few weeks whilst I was monitored....fell pregnant again 3 weeks after being discharged :happydance:
> 
> Anyway tentatively excited to be nearly 9 weeks....have a scan xmas eve which I am hoping will be good news
> 
> Good luck to you all with your approaching due dates x x

I remember when you announced the bad news here mitchnorm but I didn't know about the partial molar, that must have been a harrowing experience.... :hugs: I'm really excited to hear about your good news though! Hopefully everything will be perfect in your scan (it would make a great Christmas present too!) and you guys will be aaaalmost through first trimester by the time the holidays are over. I'm guessing you're due somewhere around in July? :happydance: Lots and lots of well-wishes your way!

Over here, it's getting quiet with the holidays so close... I hope everyone is getting ready to celebrate with their loved ones!

I've got some news too... We had our last official scan today (they call it the Doppler scan here and everyone has it at 32 weeks). Baby is now (31 weeks) measuring at the 85th% for growth at 2.1Kg (4 lb 10 oz) and my doctor is making kind of concerned sounds about delivery weight. He estimates baby may be more than 4 Kg (9 pounds) at birth, which is borderline for what he feels can be safely delivered vaginally. I'm not worried so much yet, although I would rather avoid a c-section. We'll meet again after the holidays to discuss a battle plan. Hopefully, little bug will be ready to show his face early enough that we can avoid the more drastic eviction measures, lol.

I also find that as time is passing by, I'm kind of starting to lose the pregnancy-long anxiety I've been having. Little bug has so distinct responses (he loves his dad's voice and always wakes up for him, which makes me grumble lol, and he always kicks when someone pokes my bump, to name a few) that it's almost like our baby is aaaaaalmost here, simply still stuck under a layer of skin. He's my constant company and I often find myself feeling very mellow for no particular reason. It doesn't mean that I'm not eager to meet him up close or be able to walk properly or sleep on my back, heh. Just a very particular feeling, like I'm floating blissfully through the last part of my pregnancy, even while I'm eager for time to fly. Anyone else know what I mean?


----------



## Jaxvipe

Quantea- I hate that drs are so quick to say you won't be able to deliver vaginally bc the baby is too big. With my first they were telling me she was going to be 9-10lbs and is most likely end up with a csection. She was born weighing 7lbs 15oz at 39 weeks after 2 pushes and no tears. I know multiple women who have delivered 9lb+ babies perfectly fine without any major tearing.

I wouldn't put too much thought into their weight estimates as I've seen them many times be off by a couple pounds.


----------



## MariaF

Congratulations Mitchnorm! Fingers crossed for a lovely healthy baby! And good luck for the scan!

Quantea - I feel exactly the same about my bump. I love being pregnant. The minor discomfort doesn't bother me at all. I love feeling him inside and being the only one who can nurture him and protect him... But then I also can't wait to meet him, see if he looks like DD did and also have newborn cuddles!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Sorry I don't post much on this thread, I hope everyone is doing well, and pregnancy isn't giving you too much trouble! :)

I've found that my morning sickness has come back, a lot worse than it was in the first trimester too! :( What can I do to help, if anything? X


----------



## Quantea

Jaxvipe, I generally agree with you, which was why I chose a doctor who is quite fiscal with the c-section advice. He's really not pushing at all and I get the feeling that if I asked for it, he would go along with normal delivery despite what many of his more aggressive colleagues might do. But I also know a lady in our social circle whose baby unfortunately perished away from birth complications after shoulder dystocia, which is my main fear, not tears. We also had quite a hard time conceiving this baby and I'm not sure if we'll be able to have another. So, if the baby really does seem to go over in size, I'd rather get a c-section I don't need than risk anything going wrong. I've already had one surgery and months of shots just to be able to have this baby. I don't really care about a few more stitches and longer recovery time at this point. That's a strictly personal choice though, and I know there's an "overly safe" element to it. I know there are ladies here that have given birth to babies over 9 pounds. I really don't mind so much either way so long as baby gets here safe. But your story gives me hope! Even though I'm not holding out much hope for the ultrasound being wrong, to be honest. Both hubby and I were born before 38 weeks and were both more than 8 pounds. My sister was born a 32-week premie at 6 and a half pounds, which meant that she only needed a single day of observation, despite being a preterm baby (crazy, right?). Genetics are against us, lol. :haha:

MariaF, it's a very strange feeling. I'm not enjoying it so much (I'm really uncomfortable and still dream at least once a week about sneaking away to do some training or hard-core running, hehe), it's more like I don't really care anymore. Feeling my baby wriggle around makes me very mellow and eases the irritations away. Like, I should be grumbling with all the aches and pains I'm having, but can't really be bothered. I'm sure once the holidays are over and the days start getting closer, I'll get properly antsy for little bug to get here, hehe. :blush:

Hey rebecca, ouch, that does not sound pleasant. I didn't know ms could make a reappearance this late. How are you holding up?


----------



## rollachick

Quantea i wouldnt be too concerned about the weight if i was you.
My sil had her first and he was over 10pound tore but nothing really bad and shes a average size woman
Then a friend had a scan at like 36weeks and got told that bub was already like 7pound so they induced her at 38 weeks which went horribly so had to have a emergency c section and her boy was only 7pound then so he cud have stayed in alot longer and be fine.
But i guess in the long run it is better to be safe than sorry especially when it comes to our babies health.

Asf: this boy is doing cartwheels. Was at a store today and he kicked so hard i had to stop walking and hunched over the trolly was so sore. Felt like it was in my stomach and lower back at the same time. Ouch.

Is anyone going to be trying to start labour as soon as u hit full term? What are you going to try?


----------



## LeahLou

Had a little trip to L&D. My regular OB was out for Christmas and I saw a new lady. She was obviously really uncomfortable with my cervix being 1cm and fully effaced although there was no contractions or bleeding. So she admitted me and I got a betamethasone shot. One of the other OB's came in to check on me and asked me why I was even there! Was discharged 10 minutes later. Oh well. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## mommylov

Congrats Mitch!

Quantea, Im sorry that the drs are concerned about delivering vaginally. I cant tell you how many times I hear this though on here and IRL and most of the time they all have been fine to deliver naturally. I hope no matter how the baby comes, that he is healthy and happy!

Rebecca, I have been sick pretty much the entire pregnancy and am still on Diclegis for it. :( My dr said that some women just are "lucky" in that way. I have found that heartburn triggers the nausea so I have been trying to stay ahead of it by taking tums. Hope that might help for you!

Hope everyone has a wonderful holiday with family and friends!!! :)


----------



## mrswichman

So had a doctor appointment yesterday, he said baby is healthy with heart beat in high 150's and that at my next appointment we would get my c-section scheduled.

So today I went to the bathroom close to leaving time at work and there was a bit of bright red blood...but nothing since...waiting to see if it occurs anymore.

Hopefully this next month goes by :)


----------



## MrsB82

Anyone get morning sickness in their 3rd trimester?? I didn't have any ms in my 1st or 2nd but ever since my 3rd trimester I've had ms.


----------



## jessthemess

I've had morning sickness pretty much the entire time :(

And now for a new symptom, I think baby dropped, she's hanging out in my pelvis super low and I have a waddle going on like you wouldn't believe. My last scan is next Tuesday, so hopefully I'll know for sure. 34 and a half weeks seems early to drop but maybe not! Sure hurts though, all of that pressure down there!


----------



## hannahjex

Happy Christmas everyone :) And congrats to ksquared and mitchnorm, that's made my day :) Sorry I don't post much; keep promising myself I'll keep up and then life happens! I'm getting fed up now but it's only 3 weeks till I start maternity leave and 6 weeks until my section, eek! xx


----------



## Quantea

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope everyone had fun yesterday!


----------



## jessthemess

I woke up tonight in the middle of the night, about 2:00 am. I was really really thirsty. My husband got me a giant glass of cold water but then after I drank it, and said thank to you him, I started crying for absolutely no reason at all. Maybe exhaustion? Because I haven't slept much? I don't even know. :( :( :( I'm nearly 35 weeks pregnant and I'm getting so uncomfortable and I'm just really getting tired.

Sorry for the vent ladies. :(


----------



## SpudsMama

I know the feeling well Jess! Could be exhaustion, hormones going haywire, just a general feeling of being fed up... or more likely, all of the above! I was feeling very bloated and uncomfortable last night, my bump felt so tight and like it was just in the way :wacko: I hadn't even eaten that much or over indulged at all... I've just reached that stage of pregnancy where I'm more than ready for this baby to come out now. If only he was fully cooked, that'd be great, my LO can't understand why he isn't here yet because I kept saying he would come after Christmas. Apparently she took that a bit too literally :haha:


----------



## MariaF

Mrswhichman - how's your spotting? If ot was me, I'd get it checked it out. 

Jess - in my first pregnancy my hormones went wild towards the end. I remember being completely and totally unreasonable!!! So I totally understand. I'm dreading this stage with this pregnancy.

I literally threw tantrums for no reason and they were spectacular!!!


----------



## mrswichman

No more..was just a one time thing. Ill mention it to my doctor next appointment. I understand the feeling of being ready...today I couldn't focus on work...bump was all in the way and Elijah's butt was in my ribs...I was just so uncomfortable. Hopefully 5 more weeks till I can take absence at work.


----------



## Jaxvipe

I'm so uncomfortable lately, I hope these next couple weeks go by quickly. I keep telling myself hopefully only 5-7 more weeks of this! 

Hope everyone had a good holiday!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Does CM change in quantity and/or color closer to delivery


----------



## Jaxvipe

Yes,Panty liners are a must at this stage.


----------



## jessthemess

Starting this week I see my Dr twice a week for the non-stress tests I mentioned before. And I have my last ultrasound on Tuesday. Feels like it's getting so close. 5 weeks till my due date. Eeeek

Sounds like everyone else is feeling the same haha like we all just can't wait to be done! :)


----------



## BabyNo1

Hey
Hope you all had a lovely Christmas  I have had sickness in 3rd Tri too it's more acid reflux that makes me feel sick then I am sick have tablets for it now though so managing to sleep.. I totally get the tears thing too lol I randomly just cry for nothing, just so grateful to get to this stage and hubby and daughter have been so amazing .. It's just your hormones and probably feeling over whelmed by it all.

Can't believe we are all so close now yey x


----------



## mommylov

Silly question but I have read numerous women say that thier breasts grow bigger during pregnancy and that doesn't seem to be the case for me. I think that I lost a little weight and have only gained about 4-5 ponds maybe this entire pregnancy. The dr says that my stomach is measuring on track but I'm worried that I'm not producing 
My Drs spot got moved up and I see her tomorrow morning so I'll ask my PAC but I have a feeling she will tell me it's normal.


----------



## Jaxvipe

My boobs did not get bigger during pregnancy with either kids. They do get somewhat larger once my milk comes in but nothing drastic like some ladies have. I breastfed my DD until she was a year old. Don't worry if they haven't gotten any bigger it doesn't mean you will have a problem producing milk. Just like bigger breasts don't mean you produce more than someone with smaller breasts. :)


----------



## SpudsMama

When pregnant with my daughter my boobs just grew and grew and grew... was very annoying and they never shrunk back either so I've been stuck with them ever since :haha: I didn't BF her at all but it still took well over a month for my milk to dry up so doubt supply would have been an issue. This time round my boobs haven't grown at all (thank God, I couldn't have coped with anything bigger!!) but I have had some little bits of colostrum leakage and tingling sensations that people say sound similar to letdown. I hope to BF this time, fingers crossed I can get it established without giving up. I've heard the first couple of weeks can be tough? :shrug:


----------



## mommylov

I think since I haven't really gained anything that I might have actually lost a bit of weight (I'm up only about 3-5 pounds) and usually I lose in my boobs first so I'm thinking maybe that's what it? I sure hope that I have enough milk for my little guy!


----------



## Jaxvipe

The first week or two can be tough because it can be pretty painful. It's like chapped nipples, lanolin will be your best friend until they toughen up a big. Don't be afraid to put it on a lot. And baby can nurse with lanolin on too. Also baby will cluster feed so some days will feel like all you are doing is breastfeeding non stop. It's such an awesome experience and I'm excited to be able to breastfeed again :) 

Ugh, I slipped and fell on the ice today. Not too hard but I think I pulled a muscle in my groin. Luckily I didn't fall on my bump and Ive had no bleeding or pains other than being kinda sore on my pubic bone. We are in the middle of a blizzard right now &#128529;


----------



## MariaF

With my DD my boobs didn't grow at all. I was practically in padded bras until delivery day :haha: And never produced any colostrum. So I was also worried I won't have any milk.
I ended up bf'ing her until her 1st birthday! The first 3 weeks were from hell. It was so bad I would have preferred to go through labour once more than experience the bf pain (19 hour back to back labour with epidural not working, vontouse and forceps!!). So it was bad... But I'm so glad I persevered. Be aside once the cracked nipples healed it was a breathe! 

This time my boobs grew a size already but I generally gained more weight than wth DD. So I think it's just the extra fat than actual boob growth. I leek tiny bits of colostrum but not every day.


----------



## mommylov

Sounds like Im not the only one that has experienced this which makes me feel loads better! I have a dr's appt tomorrow so Ill mention something to her as well just incase but Im sure she will echo what you all have said.

Jax, I hope you are ok! This is a scary time of year with snow and ice. Were you out in public? My dr gave me paperwork to get a temp handicap plate for this reason (I tend to fall a lot as well) so I use it on icy days at work.


----------



## Jaxvipe

I was in my driveway of going to getting DD out of the car. I was glad no one was around lol they probably would've freaked out watching a heavily pregnant lady fall. I'm really sore near my pubic bone but I think i just pulled something. Hopefully it goes away soon. Baby has been moving around a lot and no contractions so I think I'm good in that department.


----------



## mommylov

When is your next appt Jax? Maybe just have the dr double check things. I hope that you feel better!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My boobs have grown a little but I know they'll get huge with breastfeeding. Relatively speaking, of course. I am so looking forward to breastfeeding again! 
I agree, the first three weeks are rough and then it's smooth sailing and SO easy! I haven't leaked at all but I seem to always have a little bit of dried milk on my nipples since I weaned my daughter in October. 
I'm getting so anxious to meet my little one!


----------



## MrsB82

Had an appointment today and I'm measuring ahead a few weeks so they want to do an ultrasound at my next appointment when I will be 35 weeks. I'm excited because we get another ultrasound, but nervous that the baby will be measuring too big.


----------



## jessthemess

Last ultrasound today! Baby weighs 5 lbs 5 oz at 35 weeks. :) :) :)


----------



## NennaKay

With my first girl, my boobs went up one size.. From B to C after my milk came in. So far, there has been no boob growth this time around. 

I also had a growth scan at 32 weeks and baby has finally had a growth spurt and graduated from the 16th percentile to the 30th. She was approx. 4 lbs!


----------



## mommylov

Im so jealous of those of you that know how big your baby is! My office wont do a scan at this point unless needed. They just measure my stomach and tell me if I am within normal range. :(


----------



## Jaxvipe

My next drs appt is on the 5th, I'll definitely bring up my fall then.

The past 2 days I've all of a sudden had crazy bad heartburn and nausea. It sucks so bad!!


----------



## gumb69

Random post, but in a few hours we will be able to say we are having our babies next month . Happy New year ladies


----------



## LeahLou

Happy new year y'all!!
So thankful for most of us making it this far!! 
Excited to write out my birth plan in the morning with my cousin. She's an L&D nurse so she'll know the ins and outs of what to put on there :thumbup:


----------



## mrswichman

Happy New Years ladies!

Unfortunately my son and I get to bring it in with colds >.< So will be asleep as midnight arrives...not like I could make it that far anyways. Yes! Next month we have our babies :) :happydance: Countdown for is about 5-6 weeks!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yes, I'm excited to say, "next month!" Since according to strangers I've looked ready to pop since the beginning of November. :roll:


----------



## MariaF

Happy New year!! I can't believe we can all say we are having a baby next month! Feels exciting, scary, just amazing!

We didn't stay up till midnight either. Don't see the point. Not like we would have partied hard downing champagne :haha: Saw all the amazing fireworks from around the world on TV this morning.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Some of us may even have our babies this month!!

Crazy how fast it has gone.


----------



## rebeccalouise

BrandiCanucks said:


> Some of us may even have our babies this month!!
> 
> Crazy how fast it has gone.

Very crazy! I'll be 37 weeks on the 26th, my first came at 38+3.. Where has the time gone? 

Happy new year everyone. :happydance: X


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm crossing my fingers for a January baby! This pregnancy has been a struggle from start to finish so if it was to end a couple of weeks earlier it'd be no skin off my nose :haha: As long as he's fully cooked and healthy of course! I was actually a little worried last night that something may be starting... the pressure in my bum and 'down there' was immense, kept having BH's and (TMI) there was some clearing out :blush: Turns out I just have a virus though, everything but the vomiting stopped fairly quickly and I've been feeling rough all day :dohh:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

BrandiCanucks said:


> Some of us may even have our babies this month!!
> 
> Crazy how fast it has gone.

I for sure will be :D


----------



## rollachick

SpudsMama said:


> I'm crossing my fingers for a January baby! This pregnancy has been a struggle from start to finish so if it was to end a couple of weeks earlier it'd be no skin off my nose :haha: As long as he's fully cooked and healthy of course! I was actually a little worried last night that something may be starting... the pressure in my bum and 'down there' was immense, kept having BH's and (TMI) there was some clearing out :blush: Turns out I just have a virus though, everything but the vomiting stopped fairly quickly and I've been feeling rough all day :dohh:

I was the same with the tmi a couple days a go themn last nyt he was so active and kept getting real strong bh but thankfully they stopped.
Im still thinking my original due date of the 3rd of feb is more accurate as ive always been measureing atleast a week ahead and at my 20 week scan the average size was 20w5days so that wud make me due 5th of feb. and imm sooooooo hopeing i deliver early, really over this pregnancy. 
Anyone in previous pregnancys had success with accupanture or reflexology to bring labour on? Have a frind who does reflex and he said hel give it a good push for me when im close to my date so hoping it works


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Clearing out here, too. Ugh. I googled and I guess it's really common and doesn't necessarily mean anything, though it CAN? Thanks, Internet, for clearing that up for me. :roll: 
Anyway, I've felt pretty rough today but somehow also felt compelled to clean the boys' room. 
Now my back hurts and I want to sleep. :sleep:


----------



## LeahLou

My friend just had her baby in December. She was "clearing out" for weeks, so for her it didn't mean much!

My cousin said it's a smart idea to do an enema in early early labor though!


----------



## jessthemess

LeahLou said:


> My friend just had her baby in December. She was "clearing out" for weeks, so for her it didn't mean much!
> 
> My cousin said it's a smart idea to do an enema in early early labor though!

What does clearing out mean?


----------



## LeahLou

Like she was having diarrhea on and off for weeks


----------



## mommylov

Happy new year girls! It's so crazy to say that I'm due next month! Can't wait until feb!!!!


----------



## Quantea

Happy New Year everyone!!!

We had some nice quality family time and now back to routine.... Although we had an unpleasant surprise... Doctor told us I have to go on anticoagulation shots, which I had somehow mistakenly thought I wouldn't need. First shot is tonight, eeek! And we have an OB appointment next week to see what we're going to do, as I can't have an epidural for 24 hours after each shot, or go into EMCS in case I wanted to give natural labor a shot... :nope:

On another note, anyone else not having any Braxton-Hicks or anything? Other than me getting huge, I really don't feel like anything is happening, hehe. And it's only a month and change left!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Quantea- that sounds stressful! I hope everything works out well for you! 

I just had my 33 week appt and baby is now head down! I'm so glad, I did some spinning babies exercises and I'm pretty sure he flipped over the weekend. I think he is pretty much lodged in there now because im having a lot of pain in my pelvis. Even sitting on the birthing ball hurts. 

Another exciting thing I learned the other day is that the hospital I am delivering at just started using gas & air!! So I will get to try that out with this labor! There's only one other birthing center in the state that has started using it here.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Jaxvipe, could you recommend some things on the Spinning Babies that worked for you? Baby will go head down but they like to flip transverse in the middle of the day usually.... I've tried the ice pack/hot pack method and bouncing on a ball so far. I go to the website frequently but baby keeps on flipping around in there!


----------



## mommylov

I was told our baby was head down at our last appt and I THINK he has stayed there for the most part given that most of my kicks are felt up towards my stomach/ribs. Im also not sure about feeling braxton hicks but there are times my tummy gets super hard and it feels like there is a lot of overall pressure. It only happens everyone once in a while or if I walk for a while.


----------



## SpudsMama

Same here mommylov, there are occasions when my bump feels super tight and hard to touch for a few seconds, but is painless. I'm usually upright at the time, unless they're just more noticeable then compared to when I'm sitting down. I'm guessing they're BHs because I never had them with my daughter :shrug:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Daisy- I did the forward leaning inversion a couple of days in a row. I also did the one where you laying on the floor with your knees bent and a couple pillows under your butt and put an ice pack on the top of my belly, leaning on my birthing ball with my knees of the floor and letting my belly hang down.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Jax, thanks! Will try those and see how it turns out. Some times I get a tingling sensation on what feels like it could be my cervix--maybe that's Zodi in there settling in? I have an appt on Monday 11 Jan so I will speak with my MW about it then.

Spuds, sounds like BH! I get them too, especially when I am moving around or need to pee. They are very noticeable to me, though sometimes it's just baby pushing into one side. In fact I get them quite frequently and often have to be conscious of how many in a hour I have. If you have more than 6 in an hour it's best to lie down on your side, drink water and maybe take a warm bath.


----------



## mrswichman

Came home sick from work couple hours early...these bloody colds and not being able to take anything!! but that means I finally started washing the baby clothes...a friend dropped off a bunch and I can't just leave it all sit...I'll be overwhelmed if I do...so figure I should start sometime...Also now not stressing that I don't have enough for when Elijah does come home :) Just around 37 days left!!


----------



## mommylov

Hope you feel better! Lots of fluids should hopefully flush it out!

I need to do the same thing and wash all the stuff I have gotten and start thinking about getting a bag together. Has anyone else got thier bags ready? We got the car seat in (still need to go to the fire station to get it inspected), pack n play is put together, and stroller are ready. We have Nursery furniture but no bedding or anything yet.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

mrswichman, hope you start feeling better soon! Blessing in disguise though, hopefully you can get a few things done and still rest ok. Feel better! Like pp said lots of fluid to help move things along with your cold

mommylov, not yet but it's on my to-do list within the next week. I'm going to pack extra pairs of everything and just change em out if I run out of shirts or panties to wear in the mean time :haha: We are waiting on a certificate for a car seat, then we will know which kind of compatible stroller to get (if we decide to get one). Amazon is ready to go as soon as our refunds come in. We are cosleeping for the first few months but will be getting a pack n play that Zodi will likely sleep reguarly in until ready for a big kid bed. Sucks being so stalled on things but we aren't even sure where we will be living by the time they get here so :shrug:

AFM insomnia again. Have been up since 2 AM this morning (about 10 hours now). I have a really hard time sleeping during the day. Usually around 5 or 6 when it's dark I can take a nap for about an hour or so but never really getting any REM sleep. Then I will fall asleep around 9 and wake up around 2 or 3 or so and it starts all over again! Some times I can fall back asleep but mostly I just get really close but my mind starts going about what needs to be done, or I'll feel nauseous, or I'll need to eat something or go to the bathroom. Hate getting up and waking OH but I guess he wakes up regardless if I get out of bed or just lie there :blush:


----------



## mommylov

Certificate?


----------



## DaisyDreamer

mommylov said:


> Certificate?

!! Our MW office provides a gift certificate to a box store that's good for one convertible car seat, so we don't have to pay that expense :thumbup:


----------



## Quantea

mrswichman, hoping the cold goes away soon! I've been borderline rude about keeping people with colds at a distance at all times, but I got one too a couple of weeks ago. It really sucks!

DaisyDreamer, I have been suffering with insomnia too... :coffee: I often drop asleep (even sitting up! lol) around 11pm but wake up at 2-3 am and can never go back to sleep. Or I can't get comfortable enough to drop off until 6 in the morning. Bottomline is I usually get 3-4 hours of sleep each night for a couple of days and then I collapse on the sitting room couch for 6-8 hours during the middle of the day. It's a good thing I'm not working anymore, but I still feel like a lout when I end up spending half a day sleeping off my insomnia... :blush:

In other news, I'm planning on going to see the new Star Wars movie this Friday! I'm so excited, since it took our friends forever to get some common free time so we can go see it together. But now I got this silly idea that the loud sound effects might scare the baby? I keep imagining the poor bug getting startled by starfighters exploding. :haha: Anyone else been to the movies lately?

Oh, and I just finished washing the last baby clothes today. Still no bags ready, although my MIL will be dropping of a small suitcase suitable for the hospital (we only have large ones for going on vacation) this weekend, so I'll finish them then I suppose. I keep looking at the little baby clothes longingly... Not long now!


----------



## jessthemess

I saw Star Wars! I also thought about the loud noises, but not in a scare the baby way, just like in a that's weird! Haha but anyway, it was fine, no extra movements or anything. Was a long time to sit on my pregnant booty in a theater chair though, I wiggled a lot haha :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Spoiler Alert, Quantea...Gandalf kills Dumbledore lol


I'm going back and forth on VBAC or csection again. Csection is more convenient planning for childcare and such, but VBAC is more convenient recovery wise. I have so much anxiety around something going wrong with a VBAC again but I have to make a choice soon. I don't think I'm emotionally ready for a VBAC as much as I want one. I think I still have some healing to do around my son's traumatic birth before going a VBAC route. I want the bonding and the skin to skin and delayed cord clamping that would come with a vaginal birth more than the VBAC itself.

Ugh. I hope I pick by Friday.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Brandi I'm sure you will come to a decision that will be the best for you and baby! Whatever it is, only you can make the right choice. Hope you can settle one way or another.

Quantea, same here, but I don't really nap it off. Maybe will get an extra hour of micronaps in the afternoon, but once I'm up usually I'm up :shrug: Yep can't believe how close we are to our due dates! Labor watch will be here before we know it.


----------



## MariaF

Brandi - I had a traumatic first labour. Didn't get any skin to skin, didn't even get to see her for 6 hours after giving birth. It was horrific. It was 3.5 years ago and I'm still not over the emotional trauma.

My recovery from that horrific birth was actually quick (or may be I just got on with it). But emotionally I kept thinking to that time when my newborn was whisked away to SCBU and was crying her heart out before they gave her to me.

If I had a choice, I would opt in for a planned section in a heartbeat! Unfortunately I don't get that choice. So I am dreading the lottery again, that is the natural labour.

My friend had an EMC with her first, was desperate for a VBAC and got it with her second. Regretted it because her recovery after VBAC was worse than from c section!!!


----------



## mommylov

DaisyDreamer said:


> !! Our MW office provides a gift certificate to a box store that's good for one convertible car seat, so we don't have to pay that expense :thumbup:

Oh that is awesome!!



BrandiCanucks said:


> Spoiler Alert, Quantea...Gandalf kills Dumbledore lol

:rofl:


----------



## mrswichman

So Elijah Joseph will be making his appearence into the world on Feb. 12th...bar he decides any sooner. :cloud9:


----------



## mommylov

yay mrswichman!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Nora will be arriving earth side on February 1, 2016, shortly after 8am


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, can't believe we're getting dates already!! So close now!
I will be 39 weeks on February 16 so it will be between then and the 23rd, I'm guessing... 
I love knowing, but at the same time I miss the spontaneity. Like, my dad has already started asking what day it will be. I can't LIE to him, but I really don't need him there at the EXACT MOMENT BABY IS BORN. You know? 
Last time I had to go in at 5 am and he was there before 6. Ugh. I wish I could just not tell anyone until after she's born. Have our moment, you know? 
Sorry for the rant, guys.


----------



## Jaxvipe

So exciting ladies!! It's getting so close!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm not telling anyone except my best friend (and of course my due date groups). My mother is a little on the crazy side and claims this baby to be hers. She says she'll punch any nurse who tries to stop her from getting in. I have tried politely and firmly to tell her she is not welcome til after the birth and she just doesn't get it or respect boundaries. I almost lost my last baby if not for the quick actions of the nurse and OB to get him out quickly (literally 8 minutes from prolapse to cut) and she plastered all his birth info and picture all over Facebook before I had even woken up from the csection. Facebook saw my son before I had even woken up and when I told her I was hurt and disrespected by that, she said to get over it.

So she isn't welcome. I would love to give people the heads up that baby is coming and I know when. Unfortunately, because she can't respect boundaries, I can't even do that. So I have to pretend like I'm not having a csection. I have to pretend like ai went into labour spontaneously. I have to not say a word about "labour" until after she is born. My mother has an opinion on absolutely everything and has shot down every single name I have chosen because it's not what she chose. She has taken my baby's ultrasound photo and passed the baby off as her baby. It's insane.

So my friend and I have concocted a story. My best friend will be my support person. I'll have "had an appointment" and been sent over for another emergency section right away from that appointment so that I'm already stitched up and in recovery by the time she gets there. I'll have had my bonding time before my mother rips her out of my arms to get her shot. I'll have gotten those first photos of Mom and Baby and had her to my chest etc. I'll get to experience all I didn't with my son. 

My first photo posted to Facebook will be a bum shot of her cloth diaper that reveals her name (not revealing that til birth because of my mother and her inability to keep her mouth shut), because as much as I hate how my mother has treated this pregnancy and what she did with my son, I respect her enough that I believe she should meet her granddaughter and see her face before Facebook does. Once she has met her, THEN I will post a photo of her face. 

You don't have to let anyone in that you don't want to. My OB has already written on my chart that my mother isn't allowed there just in case she finds out somehow and I'll remind the nurses that no information is to be given out until I'm out of surgery and we're on the maternity floor.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Brandi- I'm so sorry you even have to come up with a plan like that :( it must be so tough to have to go through that with your mom. But I'm glad you will be able to spend time with baby alone and get in your bonding time.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh! That's too bad. I can't imagine having to deal with a mother like that on top of all the other stuff that goes along with having a baby. 
It does sound like a good plan, though.


----------



## MariaF

Brandi - that sounds horrible! I don't know what I would have done of my mother wmdid half the things your mum did but I doubt we'd ever talk again...!
Although I wanted my mum there with my dh in the delivery room. I'd love her to be there for this baby too, but it al depends on when he arrives. If it's during one of dd'a nursery days she can be there!
But she was ever so supportive! I loved having my closest people next to me when I was in agony!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I wish my mom could be there when my babies are born. But she is the best person (aside from my husband obviously) to take care of the older kids. I know she wishes she could be there. But at least dh will come home and get the kids soon enough and then they can ALL come see the baby. And me of course.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Last night during a BD session, towards the end of it, I started to get a strong cramp in my pelvic region. When we finished the cramping had gotten intense, I could barely walk, and I had some lower back tension. My entire belly got hard. It lasted a good 5 minutes while I cleaned up and crawled into bed finally. Had to do some deep breathing to push through the pain. After 5 minutes it finally subsided and I was able to fall asleep.
I'm guessing it was a strong contraction? :shrug:
Really hope BDing isn't off the table since my drive is way up


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yeah, my mother is just crazy. I wish I didn't have to put those restrictions in place and that she could just respect the boundaries set and then I might have considered having her in the waiting room, but she has no concept of boundaries and respect so I feel like I have no other choice, sadly. I can't be excited and announce anything like I have with all my other kids because of ONE person who could ruin it all. 

I don't think what you experienced was a contraction. They don't normally last 5 minutes long, but at this stage, your body is getting ready so it could have just been a uterine reaction to the small contractions that happen after an orgasm. Just your body's way of prepping.


----------



## FLArmyWife

BrandiCanucks said:


> I don't think what you experienced was a contraction. They don't normally last 5 minutes long, but at this stage, your body is getting ready so it could have just been a uterine reaction to the small contractions that happen after an orgasm. Just your body's way of prepping.

the cramping started though before an orgasm was even reached.. it actually was hindering me getting there and almost made me give up. :shrug:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

At this stage, it's pretty common to get random cramps and pains too. Rex can make it worse


----------



## DaisyDreamer

FLA I got the same thing DTD a few weeks ago. I was on top so I thought it was maybe cramping from the motion or getting close to orgasm? But same here it hurt so bad it just made me want to stop and kind of threw off my mojo :blush:

It's totally normal though as long as you're not bleeding or having regular contractions that get more intense you are fine :~)


----------



## FLArmyWife

I assumed it was probably normal lol.. just my body trying to balance everything going on. just wasn't sure if it was a contraction contraction or just like a muscle spasm. DH could tell I was in serious pain and just looked at me kinda freaked and said "are you going in to labor?!" lol I shook my head and crawled up the stairs to go get in bed.

Our positions changed a few times but I was on top at one point and though the cramping didn't happen until after that, it's possible it could have agitated the muscle :shrug: I was just glad when it subsided I was able to fall asleep and the pain didn't continue. I had been having some period like cramping on and off all day.. they'd only last a minute or so, and so I was a little worried I'd like kicked them into overdrive.. being a FTM is so hard lol.. so much unknown!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Anyone else feel like baby is moving/engaging nonstop?


----------



## Quantea

Oh yes.... I keep getting lightening crotch, lol!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Oh yes, me too! I've woken up this morning and I feel like baby is so low, she's going to fall out. :haha: The pelvic pain is horrendous. Xx


----------



## SpudsMama

I only ever seem to get that after spending time sitting on my birthing ball. After half an hour on it last night I was waddling around the house like a penguin :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

spudsmama :rofl: I definitely know what you mean. Especially with a full bladder. I'm probably just look like a cartoon character or something. There is definite engagement when I am sitting on an exercise ball and when I do big hip circles on them. Have had lightning crotch or tingling cervix, whichever you want to call it, since 24 weeks or so!
Are you able to tell if baby is on right or left side, face up or face down? Most of the time Zodi is on the left but if I lay propped on my back they like to stretch out on the right :~)


As far as having mothers there, I plan to call my mom who lives 2 hrs away when I'm 7 cm dilated. Don't really want her there for the delivery but I know she'll want to see her first grandbaby right after they are born. The birthing center only really allows you to stay a few hours postpartum so she doesn't want to miss seeing all that I assume.
But then we'll be able to go home, not sure if she plans on staying a few days or not???


----------



## Jaxvipe

My mom and my MIL both have really disappointed me and OH this time around. With DD my MIL came and stayed with us for 2 weeks after she was born and my mom was at her birth. 

This time around my MIL isn't coming at all and I don't even know when she will be able to come bc she can't afford it.

My mom lives in Arizona during the winter and since we have OH's dad living with us right now she is refusing to come back for a couple weeks after baby is born bc she is being spiteful. But my dad is going to come stay with us for a couple days and we have my husbands dad to help us out with DD. She is such a grandpas girl that hopefully it should work out :)


----------



## SpudsMama

DaisyDreamer said:


> spudsmama :rofl: I definitely know what you mean. Especially with a full bladder. I'm probably just look like a cartoon character or something. There is definite engagement when I am sitting on an exercise ball and when I do big hip circles on them. Have had lightning crotch or tingling cervix, whichever you want to call it, since 24 weeks or so!
> Are you able to tell if baby is on right or left side, face up or face down? Most of the time Zodi is on the left but if I lay propped on my back they like to stretch out on the right :~)

My bub was back to back for a good few weeks, I could tell because I constantly felt little hands and feet prodding me in the front of my belly :haha: My midwife confirmed it. But he's recently changed positions and is now usually lying on his side facing my right (still head down), regardless of how I'm sitting/lying I get all of the kicking and wriggling in my right side, never my left! 

As for the mum thing, she was my birthing partner when having my daughter and she was absolutely amazing despite being on chemotherapy at the time. Sadly, she passed away November 2014 so I can't have her with me this time... no matter how much I wish for it! So instead I'll have my aunt (who was also there when Phoebe was born along with mum) and obviously Ben's dad. I'm not 100% happy with either but I figured my aunt is a good choice because she's seen it all before from when I gave birth last time and I really wanted that female presence with me. Obviously I'd never turn the father away from his sons birth despite us not being together anymore... no matter how paranoid I am about him being an insensitive idiot while I'm labouring :haha: I consider it important for early bonding between the two of them though so I'm sucking it up. 

I'm going to be fairly strict about hospital visitors. I've said from the beginning of the pregnancy that I intend for my daughter to be the first to come in to meet her new brother, and my dad will also be there early because he'll be the one bringing Phoebe. If my ex's mum wants to come to see her new grandson she's more than welcome too... but that's it. Everyone else can wait until we're home, I can't see me being in for more than one night after all, and they'll come when I say they can! When I had my daughter we came home from hospital to find my entire extended family waiting for us, it was a nightmare and so so stressful :growlmad: This time I hope to stagger our visitors, limiting them to a couple a day.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

My IL's haven't seemed the slightest bit interested in being there for the birth or being notified. Which is just as well, I don't really dig their vibe any how. Figure that living two houses away from them is close enough, they know when I'm due and they can put it together!!! So tired of "begging" them to be interested in their grandbaby.


----------



## Quantea

In our case, everyone wants to be there for the birth, but they're all gonna have to wait outside in the waiting room. Only hubby gets to be there for the labor (if allowed). My parents and ILs will probably get to meet the baby after we've all been moved to our room and hubby and I have had a few moments to ourselves with our new baby.

That of course means that everyone is already buzzing with anticipation, which I find kinda funny! The other day we went to see the Star Wars movie (yay!) and we had our phones on mute. We got calls from everyone, including multiple calls from my mum, and since we weren't answering our phones they all proceeded to separately jump to conclusions and panic. I spent half an hour afterwards convincing various parents and ILs that no, I am not suddenly going in labour and that everything was fine, we were just at the movies. My parents had been just about ready to pack up their stuff and cut their weekend trip visiting my grandma short, convinced that I was secretly giving birth and was therefore unable to answer my phone, lol.


----------



## mommylov

Had my checkup today and baby is still head down and doing great! Dr was talking about not wanting me to go past 40 weeks so he said we can talk about an induction schedule at 39 at our next appt. I cant believe how close we are getting!

As for family at the hospital...both of our families live in other states so we just plan in having DH and I there and that's it. My mom will come a week after he is here and is trying to stay for a month, then my dad and brother will join for the last week she is here and the three of them will fly home together. Then my MIL and FIL will be here for a week after my parents leave. I think that is a good staggered plan hehe.


----------



## jessthemess

For us it will be my husband, my mama, and my SIL (married to my brother) present at the birth. Husband has been super supportive of the fact that I don't want to include a lot of people, I'm worried I will get anxious and his mom is not easy to be around.

Side note, it looks I will likely be induced this Saturday, so I won't technically be a February mama after all! My BP is high and won't stay down, I'll be 38 weeks Monday so my Dr has to decided to just move forward with labor. Eeek.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, good luck, Jess!


----------



## Quantea

Good luck Jess, hope the baby will arrive safely and as smoothly as possible!


----------



## rebeccalouise

GL Jess! How exciting. :) 

I'll have DH and his Mum there for the birth.. My daughter is from a previous relationship, so this is technically his first child, and her first grandchild.. Although they do treat Amelia as their own, they weren't there throughout my pregnancy or labour with her. My Mum was there for Amelia's birth, so it seems only right that MIL is there for this baby. I think they'll both be amazing support! Xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck Jess! :) Am I right in thinking this will be our first baby of the group or have I missed someone? 

One month to go until my due date! :happydance: Have a feeling he'll come at 38 weeks for some reason... and by saying that I've probably jinxed myself and he'll end up being two weeks overdue or something :roll:


----------



## rebeccalouise

I keep saying little miss will come early, but I think I've jinxed myself! :haha: she'll probably be 2 weeks late now.. Xx


----------



## MariaF

Good luck, Jess!

My colleague was due on the same day as me (freaky, right?!) and I found out she had her boy yesterday, 5 weeks early. Don't have any details but saw the photo and he looks perfect and BIG! The news did make me panic a little bit because we still have a lot to do and I keep thinking we have tons of time!
Obviously most babies are born closer to their due date, but when someone you know delivers early, does make you worry a bit too!

Yesterday we finally ordered a crib (Chicco Next to me) where you can drop one side and it becomes like an extension of our bed. Fortunately it arrives tomorrow. And the new pram is on its way from mainland Europe so again hoping to pick it up this weekend when I'll be 35 weeks.


----------



## mrswichman

GL Jess. Hope everything goes smoothly.

AFM: I wanted just me and OH the first day(day of c-section) and then my mom bring my son and OH's parents the following day...but everyone is complaining and all hurt about it. My Mom even said she is going to be there the day of, even though I asked her not to. Now I am just so irritated with it...and know if I ask them to come now they'll just complain I didn't want them there in the first place...Annoying. Oh wells.

17 work days left :D


----------



## mommylov

Best of luck for you Jess! Keep us posted!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

We have a date! 
My c-section is scheduled for February 18. 
I'm so excited!!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

mommylov, why doesn't your Dr want you to go past 40 weeks? Glad the appt went well otherweise

Jess, good luck! Hope baby gets here safe and sound :flow:

Spuds, I have convinced myself of the same thing. Well, that I won't make it past 38 weeks. Hope I don't end up eating my words.

Congrats Amaryllis! GL hope everything goes smoothly for you


----------



## hannahjex

Good luck, Jess!

I'm hoping I'll find out my section date at my consultant appointment on Friday (I'm assuming at some point during week commencing the 8th). I'm just having DH with me for the section; my sister will be here too but has to take DD to Preschool and come up to the hospital afterwards, by which point baby might already be here (you have to get there for 7am and then you sit around and wait your turn).

Is it bad that I don't want family coming to stay and help? I'm really antisocial and even knowing I'm having a section I'd rather have the first couple weeks with just DH and our girls. My sister will probably stay for a week, which is fine because we're like best friends and she's my DD's favourite person in the world ever so can keep her entertained while I'm otherwise occupied but as for my mother, in laws etc...I was actually relieved when it worked out none of them could make it around the time of the birth. My mother was initially planning to come and stay for 6 weeks and I've been trying to discourage her without being rude. I love her but she's easier to love when she's not living in your house lol! And she means well and wants to help but I remember after I had DD, her 'help' is the kind that makes you want to scream and pull your hair out, e.g. "I'll fix dinner tonight because I really don't like the way you cook it, I wish you'd remember how I taught you to wash the chicken with lemon first yadi yadi yada..."

Just 3 and bit more weeks until baby; eek! Although with all the pelvic pain and shocks to my cervix at the moment I'm not convinced I'll get to week 39...but then again I said that with DD and she stayed put until 39+4.


----------



## SpudsMama

Your mother sounds like my grandma Hannah :haha: Means well but my God you just can't wait for them to leave can you :rofl: I had my grandparents staying for a few days on and off when my daughter was a newborn and I hated it! I was in my element when it was just me and the baby funnily enough so that's exactly what I intend to happen this time. We'll have visitors throughout the day to see us and meet the new arrival obviously, but nobody is staying overnight at any point. It'll just be me and my babies :) I'm already looking forward to my quiet evenings snuggled up with Squish on the sofa when everyone has gone home and my 3yo is in bed. I can imagine that'll be our closest bonding time! :cloud9:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Hannah, it seems totally understandable why you would want to be alone, haha. I am still debating having my mother stay with me, but this is her first grandbaby so I'm sure she wants to be part of all that rigamaroo. Something nice you could do though is put together (or have OH do it) a little card/birth announcement letting people know you had the baby but would like to take a few weeks to adjust and visitors are OK after a certain date.
OH and I are probably going to do that since we're introverted ourselves.


----------



## hannahjex

Glad I'm not alone lol! Spuds, she's a nightmare but just completely doesn't get it - honestly means well but says and does things innocently not realising how they affect people. I remember when I had DD I went into the bedroom with DH and was having a massive rant about how she was driving me mad...completely forgot the baby monitor was on and I was F'ing and bleeding and ranting and raving for ages, oops!! That night I overheard her crying down the phone to my sister "I just want to help her but everything I do is wrong", I felt awful afterwards :'(

That's a really good idea DaisyD, though knowing me I'll probably forget! I was awful when I had DD and forgot to reply to all the messages and thank everyone for all the cards and gifts etc until like 2 months later after they'd all been and met her. In my defence we were in hospital the first 2 weeks and then in reflux, eczema and undiagnosed multiple food allergy hell for weeks afterwards (she was reacting through my breastmilk). Hopefully I can be better this time since I'm already anticipating the C section and hospital stay etc. Packed (over-packed) ;) my hospital bag today, yay :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah there will be NO ONE staying overnight at my house, thank you very much!! I don't know how people do it! It would be like having a houseguest and a new baby at the same time! 
Honestly the only person I could tolerate in that way would be my mom. And actually she lives five minutes away so there's no need. ;-) 
I do wish I had more help, though. Recovery is hard.


----------



## NennaKay

I'm with you Amaryllis. My parents live just down the road, so close enough to call for assistance or questions, but also means they don't have to stay over... I honestly don't think I could put up with house guests... I had some visitors that stayed for 3-4 hours last time, and I dropped as soon as they left!


----------



## Quantea

It's interesting how differently different people can feel about having family there at birth. I will admit that I also wouldn't feel comfortable with people staying over though. I'm imagining myself as moving around the house in my PJs, lounging with baby on my sofa, trying to establish a routine with hubby and baby, sleeping whenever the mood strikes and breastfeeding in front of the TV. I'm not sure I could do that with other people in the house. :blush: Family is welcome to visit and check on baby, but at the end of the day I feel better once the door closes behind all visitors and I can go slouch as indecently as I feel like.

AFM, had a nice relaxing evening for once... Hubby and I traded neck and shoulder massages, it was very relaxing and a nice way to spend some quality time with each other... 

I also went around to get various paperwork preparing for bug's arrival (stuff we'll need to issue his birth certificate) and ended up walking for more than 90 mins today. By the end of it, it felt like little bug's head was trying to turn my cervix inside-out, lol. I think my bump has dropped a lot, since the needle-marks from last week's shots have now completely disappeared from my line of view, like they have migrated lower down my belly... I read it's supposed to happen at 34-36 weeks, so it looks like little bug might be right on schedule (hopefully!).

OB appointment tomorrow, where we'll probably be discussing a plan of action now that I was put on shots etc. I'm kinda anxious!

PS: I have completely dubbed baby as Little Bug (zouzounaki in mother tongue) in my head. To the point that thinking of his actual name feels weird, lol.


----------



## MariaF

Quantea - with you on the cervix sensations!! Mine started about a week ago. Sometimes even when I'm sitting down and yesterday was in the office. That was slightly awkward having to cringe whilst talking to other people :haha:


----------



## Quantea

Just came back from OB! Little bug is looking well, practicing his breathing and everything, just really-really big! At 35 weeks his weight seemed somewhere up to 3 Kg (6 lb 9 oz)! Head was really low down in the pelvis though, so as of next week I'm on weekly NSTs, growth scans and cervical checks. Still up for grabs whether I'll be able to give birth naturally or resort to c-section, especially given I'm on heparin shots and hence high bleeding risk for anything non-scheduled. I got the feeling that if things got started naturally within the next couple of weeks (even though it's still early, eeep!!!), we might be able to try a vaginal delivery, but after that it's scheduled c-section. However, the doctor was quite matter-of-fact about it all, which actually gave me some peace of mind despite the uncertainty.

Only dowside is that apparently I've either developed a small hernia or wide diastasis recti around my belly button, around 4 fingers wide. Boooo!!! Has anyone had experience with this in the past? Does it go away on its own after pregnancy?


----------



## mommylov

ouch regarding the hernia.. Ive never heard of it before so Im not sure. Maybe someone else has and can give input.


----------



## rollachick

DaisyDreamer said:


> Anyone else feel like baby is moving/engaging nonstop?

 yes i do, its crazy. Everyone always said they move less as you get further along but this little guy didnt get the memo :p



Quantea said:


> Oh yes.... I keep getting lightening crotch, lol!

Hahahaha its like constant :p was dropping family at the airport earlier this week and as i was walking along i kept getting the sharp pains down near my cervix, i was happy i had my pram to lean on as i was walking, my husband seemd to be getting nervous that i was gona go into labour 3 hours away from home :p

Asf: with the family issues, i told my mum last week that im not ringing anyone untill hes born and she seemd real guttered and was like wat if im at work then tho. Oh well not my problem :p last time she burst into the room just after my girl was born, i was still lying on the bed tryna get the placenta out, so i told her to get out but felt bad so let her in the room earlier than i had wanted to. Wanted those first few hours of just me, my husband and daughter. And to make it worse my sister had her baby 2 months later and my mum commented how much better my sister had done and seemd so much more with it ect. I had been in labour almost 30 hours, high on g&a and she rushed into the room soon after. My sister had maybe 15hours from wen her waters broke till her giving birth, during the day so no missing sleep, she had no g&a so was still with it and she stayed in the birthing room a hour or two before my mum saw her. Arrrrrgggg rant over :p
My sister will be staying for about a week a week after my boy is born but shes super helpful and will cook and clean and look after my dd for me. Wouldnt have anyone else staying, ppl can come visit for a hour aslong as they help out :p


----------



## PriandRafa

Oh wow!
I think I'm the only one having family staying with us!!

My family lives in another country, so I'm having my mom, stepdad, dad and stepmom all arriving 2 days before my scheduled C-Section and staying with us for a week. Then they will leave, but my mom will stay for about 1 month, and then I will by myself with little Ben.

but they all will be in the waiting room, since it is C-Section only hubby is allowed in.

and yes for pelvic pain, everytime I get up, it feels like he is coming out!!!


----------



## mrswichman

PriandRafa said:


> Oh wow!
> I think I'm the only one having family staying with us!!
> 
> My family lives in another country, so I'm having my mom, stepdad, dad and stepmom all arriving 2 days before my scheduled C-Section and staying with us for a week. Then they will leave, but my mom will stay for about 1 month, and then I will by myself with little Ben.
> 
> but they all will be in the waiting room, since it is C-Section only hubby is allowed in.
> 
> and yes for pelvic pain, everytime I get up, it feels like he is coming out!!!

Oh the Pelvic pain is real!!
We have same due date!! When is your c-section scheduled for?


----------



## Jaxvipe

This pelvic pain is killing me!! It's way worse with this pregnancy. 

Today was DD's last day at daycare and it was much harder than I thought it would be. I bawled my eyes out when we left. She's been going to the same lady since she was 10 weeks old. I'll be home with her and the baby until she goes to kindergarten.


----------



## PriandRafa

mrswichman said:


> PriandRafa said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow!
> I think I'm the only one having family staying with us!!
> 
> My family lives in another country, so I'm having my mom, stepdad, dad and stepmom all arriving 2 days before my scheduled C-Section and staying with us for a week. Then they will leave, but my mom will stay for about 1 month, and then I will by myself with little Ben.
> 
> but they all will be in the waiting room, since it is C-Section only hubby is allowed in.
> 
> and yes for pelvic pain, everytime I get up, it feels like he is coming out!!!
> 
> Oh the Pelvic pain is real!!
> We have same due date!! When is your c-section scheduled for?Click to expand...

How cool to have the same due date :)
We are having our C-Section on Feb 10, 1 week before... I was and still am just afraid baby was going to come early, so scheduled as early as the Dr allowed :)


----------



## mrswichman

PriandRafa said:


> mrswichman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PriandRafa said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow!
> I think I'm the only one having family staying with us!!
> 
> My family lives in another country, so I'm having my mom, stepdad, dad and stepmom all arriving 2 days before my scheduled C-Section and staying with us for a week. Then they will leave, but my mom will stay for about 1 month, and then I will by myself with little Ben.
> 
> but they all will be in the waiting room, since it is C-Section only hubby is allowed in.
> 
> and yes for pelvic pain, everytime I get up, it feels like he is coming out!!!
> 
> Oh the Pelvic pain is real!!
> We have same due date!! When is your c-section scheduled for?Click to expand...
> 
> How cool to have the same due date :)
> We are having our C-Section on Feb 10, 1 week before... I was and still am just afraid baby was going to come early, so scheduled as early as the Dr allowed :)Click to expand...

We got to choose our date...and we had to plan for my husbands time off...so baby will be here no later than Feb. 12th <3


----------



## MariaF

I must have a trapped nerve in my left buttocks (does buttocks even have nerves?! :haha:) it's ok once I've walked for a bit but getting up and first few steps are not pleasant!

I would actually quite like baby boy to arrive in Feb 12th. Something nice about this date!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Hannah you could always put it together and have it ready to go before baby is born. Oh sorry to hear about your mum that must be tough, mine is the same in a way that they don't realize how they come off even though they have the purest hearts. I think that since OH will probably have to work and go to school I would like the extra set of hands while I get into the swing of things. She is really good with babies, but I'm also worried about her stepping on my toes a bit. Since she lives 2 hrs away and we don't have a second bed or much of a couch to sleep on I think I'll ask her to stay at a hotel, that way OH and I can bond together as a new family right away and grandma can still help out when I need her.

Amaryllis, my IL's live two doors down and I'm fairly certain they have no interest in helping out postpartum! We were staying with them for two weeks and the most the most the baby was acknowledged was "So, who is your midwife?" (after we had returned from an appt, at which point they didn't even realize it was a MW appt?). And not much from them in the last 7 1/2 months, other than "was this a planned pregnancy?" (FIL just a month ago was asking OH when I was due again--this is their first grandbaby and they don't give a f***)

Quantea, massage sound great! With you on baby engaging/dropping. It can be so damn uncomfortable some times. Looks like lots of our babies are head down here! :dance: but sorry to hear about the possible hernia. Sounds painful 

rollachick, I agree about additional guests after baby born--only if they feel like cleaning up my house or making dinner or doing laundry!!! Yeah right, I feel like OH and I are SO on our own

AFM: just a moody wreck running on no sleep and fighting with OH, cheers :thumbup:


----------



## hannahjex

Quantea, it sounds like diastisis recti you have (abdominal muscle separation); I've got it as well, and had it in my first pregnancy too, along with the SPD. It's not uncommon and up to a 2/3 finger gap is considered 'normal' in pregnancy by my physio. I had a huge 6 finger separation in my first pregnancy and was really worried I'd have a 'mummy tummy' forever but mine had closed back up on it's own by my 6 week postpartum follow up with the physio the first time (and that was having had a c section and done no exercises whatsoever) if that gives you hope. I'm hoping it'll be the same this time. Does your bump do the weird triangular shape thing when you move from lying down to sitting up? It's so freaky looking! I have a tubigrip bandage thing from the physio to wear around my bump to support it, which I find really helps.

I saw my obstetric consultant today to finalise the paperwork for my C section; it'll be week commencing 8th Feb but I won't find out the actual date until the week before (they do it that way to avoid cancellations apparently). SPD has officially ruined me; I had to start maternity leave early because I can't walk anymore and the physio gave me crutches today. I ended up on crutches with my first daughter too, so I shouldn't be surprised really. The plus side is people are really nice to you when you have crutches! I was getting special treatment by having a bump but the bump and crutches combination is amazing - I got on a bus today and literally everyone stood up to offer me their seat even though there were already plenty of vacant seats haha! I dunno if it's the crutches or the fact I kept stopping every 2 seconds while walking to involuntarily grab my crotch after a headbutt to the cervix though lol - my God the lightening crotch thing hurts!!

My sister has booked next week off work to come and help me nest since I'm not very mobile; she's great :) It's why she's the only person I'm willing to have stay with me after baby - she turned up today with all sorts of cleaning equipment and washing up gloves etc. So I'll be spending the next week directing her to clean my house from the comfort of a chair!


----------



## Quantea

hannahjex said:


> Quantea, it sounds like diastisis recti you have (abdominal muscle separation); I've got it as well, and had it in my first pregnancy too, along with the SPD. It's not uncommon and up to a 2/3 finger gap is considered 'normal' in pregnancy by my physio. I had a huge 6 finger separation in my first pregnancy and was really worried I'd have a 'mummy tummy' forever but mine had closed back up on it's own by my 6 week postpartum follow up with the physio the first time (and that was having had a c section and done no exercises whatsoever) if that gives you hope. I'm hoping it'll be the same this time. Does your bump do the weird triangular shape thing when you move from lying down to sitting up? It's so freaky looking! I have a tubigrip bandage thing from the physio to wear around my bump to support it, which I find really helps.

Oh thank you so much for this, most people have never even heard of it... You gave me hope that it will go away after baby is here, as I would feel weird with my belly bulging, or worse, if it needed surgery. And yeah, my bump turns into a long pyramid when I try to engage my abdominal muscles, hubby was really weirded out by it! The rest of the time it's beginning to turn into a sort of "valley", with two small ridges framing a diamond-shaped inlet around my belly button. Ugh, I can't even describe it properly. I also have a maternity belt left over from my second trimester. Think it would help to wear it?

Also, things seem to be getting interesting with people settling on c-section dates and others going on labor watch... I'm hoping lurking around these forums will help pass the time a bit faster. Time is crawling and insomnia sure doesn't help, there's only so much minesweeper I can play before dawn! :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

I've heard of DR but have never thought much of it. Until you both described the weird pyramid bulge thing in your abdomens when going from a lying to sitting position... I've had that with both pregnancies! Is it something I should be worrying about? :shrug:


----------



## Quantea

I'm not sure if that alone is enough for a diagnosis, SpudsMama. In my case the doctor pressed in my belly button and showed me how his fingers would sink in with barely any resistance after he had me lie down for an ultrasound. He didn't give me any further instructions though either. More like "oh, you have this too!". I was more concerned with all the other issues we had to discuss, so I'm afraid I didn't pay as much attention at the time.

AFM, we're having MIL over for lunch and some quality family time, but for the past couple of hours I've been getting back to back Braxton Hicks. They're really not painful or regular, so I don't think it really means anything, but hubby is still freaking out, lol. I asked him not to mention anything to his mother, because I'm sure he'll only make the poor woman worry too.


----------



## Jaxvipe

It's crazy things are starting to happen for us! I woke up with contractions yesterday morning but they went away. He just needs to stay in for 2 more weeks and then can make his appearance anytime. 

My hips are on fire!!!! I can't not sleep anymore which sucks so bad. I just want to be able to sleep in my back or my side again. 

Hope everyone is doing good!!


----------



## SpudsMama

For the last few days I've been feeling pressure between my legs, sometimes a dull heavy feeling and other times a sharp shooting pain. Considering Ben has dropped a bit recently I'd figured he was starting to engage... apparently not! According to my midwife this morning he's still free :dohh: I know babies can stay that way until labour, and subsequent babies can pop in and out at whim, but I was still a tad gutted when she told me :haha: Scary to think he can get a fair bit lower yet!!


----------



## hannahjex

Quantea, I have a maternity support belt too (the Serola sacroiliac support belt), which has been a Godsend for me this pregnancy but to be honest I think it's more helpful for the SPD than it is for the abdominal diastisis - I'm not sure I'd find it much use if it was only for the diastisis recti and my hips were okay. But I suppose if you've got one, wearing it won't do you any harm so it's worth a try.

Spuds, it was seeing the pyramid bump during an appointment for SPD that promoted my physio to check me for diastisis recti the first time around so I assume it's a sign/symptom but she also said some degree of separation is normal in any pregnancy so I wouldn't worry about it if it isn't causing you any issues, particularly if you didn't have any problems after your first pregnancy but it might be worth a mention when you next see midwife so she can check?

I officially hate my crutches now, I'd forgotten just how sore your arms / hands get from using them - I've just traded one type of pain for another! I keep feeling guilty for complaining about pregnancy so much; as people love to remind me "at least you can get pregnant" / "oh but it's all worth it" etc etc. Yeah that's great, but it's still bloody hard having your body fall apart as soon as you try to get it to do what it's designed to do!


----------



## gumb69

I got my induction date. 10 th Feb. I'll be 39 weeks. I'm so anxious as I'm so close to my delivery date, I pray nothing bad happens between now and then, it seems too good to be true, that we will have 3 children
Baby dropped to 23rd percentile. Consultant reckons baby will weigh around 6lb 10oz max at 39 weeks. Scan today was 2.5 kg (5.5lbs)
I'm off the progesterone and asprin as of today.
There was a white shadow around babies stomach, consultant said it's fat !!! Even though baby is small, she said nothing to worry about. Back again for scan next week to check fluid levels and check placenta flow


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Jax, I feel you with the hip pain!!! Every morning is such a challenge because I want to lie in bed but my hips and glutes are just so sore. Not to mention the pelvic pressure from baby...

Hannah, I am sorry to hear you are having a rough time with your crutches! Wish I had some advice for you

gumb, congrats on your date! I believe that Pri also is delivering on the 10th. Can't believe how soon that is--hopefully bub stays put until then. Why are you going for an induction?

AFM: Feeling stuck in limbo! No labor signs but also very grumpy and uncomfortable most mornings. My poor OH.... :shrug: I think I will try to preoccupy myself with knitting


----------



## mrswichman

It has already been announced that Elijah will be hereby Feb. 12th...but the c-section is scheduled for 12 p.m. I am kind of happy it is later, won't have to send Christopher off to stay night somewhere instead drop him off in a.m. but also that I can not eat after midnight the night before...Hopefully afterwards I feel no nausea so they will allow me to eat...with Chris I felt a bit nauseous and didn't get to eat till 8 p.m. that night after having surgery at 8 a.m.

Also Elijah is up high and cervix is closed...so not showing signs of coming early here as of yet. Now on to weekly appointments. 

:cloud9:


----------



## mommylov

Ive been having some weird things going on. Random period like cramps that come and go. My jaw feels like its out of line and the bottom is sitting further out that normal so I cant bite down completely without it hurting in my left ear. Also sleeping is hard because I cant get comfy. My OB said that he was going to talk about induction dates at our next appt which is on Monday and I also start with cervical exams then as well. So worth it for this little guy but they weren't joking when they say the last month is the most uncomfortable!


----------



## NennaKay

I had my first cervical check two weeks ago, but tomorrow's appointment is the start of weekly checks! Looks like my dad will be driving me as we are supposed to get 2-4 inches of snow tonight! :dohh:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

mommylov I have been getting period like cramps too. They are not contractions because my uterus feels soft when it happens. Sorry to hear bout your jaw hurting your ear, ouch. I can't get comfortable at night either, my hips will start to hurt somewhere in the wee hours of AM.
Why are you going for an induction?


----------



## gumb69

DaisyDreamer said:


> Jax, I feel you with the hip pain!!! Every morning is such a challenge because I want to lie in bed but my hips and glutes are just so sore. Not to mention the pelvic pressure from baby...
> 
> Hannah, I am sorry to hear you are having a rough time with your crutches! Wish I had some advice for you
> 
> gumb, congrats on your date! I believe that Pri also is delivering on the 10th. Can't believe how soon that is--hopefully bub stays put until then. Why are you going for an induction?
> 
> AFM: Feeling stuck in limbo! No labor signs but also very grumpy and uncomfortable most mornings. My poor OH.... :shrug: I think I will try to preoccupy myself with knitting

I'm having an induction as it's my 10th pregnancy, 7 previous losses. I need hormonal support to get pregnant and hold on. I was on loads of drugs until 22 weeks. They say better for me to deliver than hold on any longer


----------



## PriandRafa

DaisyDreamer said:


> Jax, I feel you with the hip pain!!! Every morning is such a challenge because I want to lie in bed but my hips and glutes are just so sore. Not to mention the pelvic pressure from baby...
> 
> Hannah, I am sorry to hear you are having a rough time with your crutches! Wish I had some advice for you
> 
> gumb, congrats on your date! I believe that Pri also is delivering on the 10th. Can't believe how soon that is--hopefully bub stays put until then. Why are you going for an induction?
> 
> AFM: Feeling stuck in limbo! No labor signs but also very grumpy and uncomfortable most mornings. My poor OH.... :shrug: I think I will try to preoccupy myself with knitting


Yes Daisy and gumb, I'm having my C-Section on the 10th, also at 39 weeks! We are sooo close!!!!!
hope all goes well for you, Gumb!!!


----------



## PriandRafa

gumb69 said:


> DaisyDreamer said:
> 
> 
> Jax, I feel you with the hip pain!!! Every morning is such a challenge because I want to lie in bed but my hips and glutes are just so sore. Not to mention the pelvic pressure from baby...
> 
> Hannah, I am sorry to hear you are having a rough time with your crutches! Wish I had some advice for you
> 
> gumb, congrats on your date! I believe that Pri also is delivering on the 10th. Can't believe how soon that is--hopefully bub stays put until then. Why are you going for an induction?
> 
> AFM: Feeling stuck in limbo! No labor signs but also very grumpy and uncomfortable most mornings. My poor OH.... :shrug: I think I will try to preoccupy myself with knitting
> 
> I'm having an induction as it's my 10th pregnancy, 7 previous losses. I need hormonal support to get pregnant and hold on. I was on loads of drugs until 22 weeks. They say better for me to deliver than hold on any longerClick to expand...


I'm so sorry for all your losses :hugs:
But this one is fine and you will be ok!!!!


----------



## BabyNo1

Hey All.
Had my weekly scan today and have C Section booked in for the 28th January eakkkkkkk. ... as I have low pappa and previous c section I am at high risk so getting it done 39+2. They are going to break my waters first and see if labour starts and if not then will have a c section on the same day. X


----------



## Jaxvipe

How exciting!! Good luck, I hope everything goes smoothly!!


----------



## mommylov

DaisyDreamer said:


> mommylov I have been getting period like cramps too. They are not contractions because my uterus feels soft when it happens. Sorry to hear bout your jaw hurting your ear, ouch. I can't get comfortable at night either, my hips will start to hurt somewhere in the wee hours of AM.
> Why are you going for an induction?

Thats good to hear that its not just me with the cramps. Its the same for me too... tummy is still soft so I didnt think they were contractions either. The jaw is a little better but still off so Im just going to see what happens with that after this little guy is here. My dr told me that given my history and all that he doesnt want me going past my due date. To be honest, he gave me a lot more details as to why he came to this decision but this was the one and only appt I went to alone and my mush brain didnt quite soak it all in lol. Thank goodness DH is coming with me to my next appt and the dr will be going over it more in detail. But if they induce, it wont be before 39 weeks.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

baby, that is so exciting! I believe that is the first in our group?? Looks like you will be a January snowdrop instead of a lovebug!! Yay that is so exciting though, it's getting so real!

Gumb, :hugs: sorry to hear about your losses. Much congratulations on your sticky bean, truly a miracle baby.

mommylov, well as long as bub gets here safe, that's always the best way right? Maybe you will go early to avoid induction, that would be pretty cool :thumbup: I've heard it can make 2 cm feel like 6


----------



## mommylov

yup very true! I just want him here safe! :)


----------



## gumb69

Thanks priandrafa and daisy dreamer x


----------



## mommylov

had my OB appt today and it went well today and baby measured on track (US and belly measurement). They also did a cervical check and I am 1cm dilated and 25% effaced and he weighs about 6 lbs. My Dr said that he can put me on his induction schedule for sometime between 39-40 weeks so that will be the week of 2/14! He said that the next few cervical check ups will give him a better idea if Ill be ready for induction so that date will be determined by those appts.


----------



## Quantea

Great news mommylov! Think he might be a Valentine baby?

AFM, I came down with an awful stomach bug.... High fever and violent vomiting yesterday. I'm a little better today, but still weak at the knees and bed-bound. Ugh. I am not a happy camper...


----------



## rebeccalouise

Finally reached term, hopefully baby makes her appearance sooner rather than later! :) 

I hope you're all doing well? X


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm finally term too! :happydance: I'm torn between really wanting him to come NOW and wanting him to wait until I've got rid of my latest cold :dohh: I feel like I've been pregnant forever and I'm struggling with it, emotionally as well as physically. 

I rolled over in bed last night and my entire bump just seemed to pull, the pain was horrendous. It took me a few minutes to get onto my side but once there the pain went away again... felt fine ever since :shrug:

I hope you feel better soon Quantea :hugs:


----------



## Quantea

I get those pains a lot when I'm trying to roll over in bed too SpudsMama. My guess is it's some king of ligament/muscle pain from the weight of the baby/bump shifting around... :shrug: It's reached a point where I actually have to sit up entirely in order to switch sides because of the pain. 

And I know what you mean about how difficult it can be at this point. I wasn't expecting I'd be struggling so much in this last month either. I vacillate between moaning my woes, aches and pains, wanting the baby to come as soon as possible and feeling guilty about complaining after we struggled so much for a baby.


----------



## mommylov

Yikes Spud! Hope you feel better!



Quantea said:


> Great news mommylov! Think he might be a Valentine baby?
> 
> AFM, I came down with an awful stomach bug.... High fever and violent vomiting yesterday. I'm a little better today, but still weak at the knees and bed-bound. Ugh. I am not a happy camper...

Could be a Valentine Baby.. a true lovebug lol. Sorry to hear about your stomach bug. Were the drs concerned at all about your vomiting and fever?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Here in the US they redefined everything, so I won't be full term until 39 weeks! 
Down to weekly appointments now. So annoying.


----------



## mommylov

I thought the same thing when I went to my appt and the dr said "... when you are full term at 39 weeks...". Im like what happened to 37 weeks?!?! sigh lol


----------



## DaisyDreamer

I guess it's considered early term at 37 weeks, full term at 39 and late term at 41 weeks. Just as well, I think most of us can agree that the babies will come when they decide they're good and ready (FX for that)

How is everyone doing? Have been having false labor and flu-like symptoms the past few days. Sleep is doing better though. Starting weekly appointments Feb 5th, wow it really is getting down to the wire.
Any one having any guesses when they will go into labor? (other than the ones being induced or c-section :haha:) Seems like Zodi's getting lots of practice engaging and turning to one side in there, and my cervix is feeling very soft and thin. But the MW won't be checking until my next appt


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm really surprised it's already so close to the end of January and none of our babies are here yet! I'm glad everyone is still baking -- just surprised.
My son was a February baby and in our group that year we had quite a few arrive in January.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Just got back from my 36 week appointment, I am 2cm and 50% effaced already! Woohoo! I know it doesn't mean anything but atleast I'm already progressing! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## mrswichman

At 36 week appointment there was nothing happening..Eli was still high up the doctor said...
37 week appointment today he didn't even check to see if there was any progression...BUT he does seem to think that Eli is coming out around the size of his brother, which was 9lb 1.2 oz. 

10 days left of Work
16 left till Baby is here
<3
:cloud9:


----------



## rebeccalouise

My midwife didn't check how things were progressing at my 36 week appointment, is that normal? I'm in the UK! I might just ask her to check when I go next time, but she never offers.. Xx


----------



## hannahjex

Rebecca, I don't think it's standard practice to do cervical checks until labour in the UK. My first pregnancy my midwife never checked me once - she was going to check and do a stretch and sweep at 40 weeks but I went into labour and DD was born at 39+4.

Hope the poorly ones among us feel better soon; pregnancy is draining enough without being ill on top.

I'm excited this morning because my 3.5 year old daughter slept through the night for the first time ever! Of course I could barely sleep last night cause my stupid bump is so stupid but still, YAY!!  

My BH contractions have ramped up to a whole new level in the last week, get to the point where they're every 4 minutes and I keep wondering if it's actual labour but they don't last longer than 40 seconds and then they die off and we repeat a few hours later. This will get old very fast!


----------



## SpudsMama

Agreed, the only time I had a cervical check last time was when I had a sweep on my due date :thumbup: 

Yay for STTN Hannah! Well... your daughter, not you :haha:


----------



## LeahLou

I know im a special case because I get checked weekly. But with my first, they checked starting at 35 weeks!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Yay for LO STTN! Sorry you are not getting much sleep Hannah, I am up and down through the night too, having to pee mostly. But I am able to get back to sleep which is great!

I asked if/when she would check my cervix and they don't do that until 36 weeks upon request, but typically won't if there's not much of a reason too, I think I am going to ask because I never knew what my cervix felt like pre-pregnancy, just recently where it's felt pretty soft and thin but nothing to compare it too.

Zodi has been sluggish that past couple of days. Getting false labor like symptoms with BH every few minutes for an hour or so then going away. I can feel the pressure in my pelvis getting more intense, my back is hurting a lot more too. Just gotta push on 2 more weeks then they can come out whenever from there!


----------



## SpudsMama

My back is starting to ache a lot more now too :dohh: I think the weight of the bump is affecting it more than anything because going by the fresh batch of angry looking stretch marks that have suddenly appeared I'm guessing it's gone through a bit of a growth spurt! It's all baby though, it's like there's no padding between his elbows/knees and my belly, a lot of his jabs can have me jumping out of my seat most nights :haha:


----------



## rebeccalouise

that's okay then, thought it was just me! :haha: 

midwife seems to think I'm in early labour, but I'm not so sure.. we'll see if the pains get closer and stronger. xx


----------



## hannahjex

I'm still so excited about STTN - it's made me get my hopes up even knowing it was probably a fluke  (she's a refluxer and usually wakes crying with it 3-5 times a night). 

Spuds, your bump sounds like mine, it makes me wonder how on earth anyone could ever not know they were pregnant - this child has been battering me for months haha!! I've just realised we share a due date plus both our older ones are August 2012 babies :)

Daisy are you checking cervix yourself? I was tempted with all the BH contractions but like you would have nothing to compare it to and knowing me I'd probably end up accidentally breaking my waters or something!


----------



## hannahjex

rebeccalouise said:


> that's okay then, thought it was just me! :haha:
> 
> midwife seems to think I'm in early labour, but I'm not so sure.. we'll see if the pains get closer and stronger. xx

Ooh, exciting!! Although you're due on my birthday, which is an excellent birthday if I may say so myself ;-) xx


----------



## mommylov

rebeccalouise said:


> that's okay then, thought it was just me! :haha:
> 
> midwife seems to think I'm in early labour, but I'm not so sure.. we'll see if the pains get closer and stronger. xx

What is making them think that you are in early labor?


----------



## MariaF

I've been MIA! Mainly because of work. I have 4 working days to go and it's stressful as hell. Everyone seems to be panicking I'm leaving and I'm being torn in every direction.
I know come next Wednesday I won't care but for now I can't shift the stress :nope:

I'm also sooo uncomfortable. Last night out of the blue my right hip started aching. Just a dull muscle/nerve pain. Walking is an issue too. 

I'm also in the UK and didn't have a cervical check at my 36 week check up. I am going to ask to have a check at my 38 week appointment. Not sure what they will say to that.
Rebeccalouise - yeah, how did they tell you are in early labour,

Hannah - great news on night sleep. Our DD started to sleep through at 2.5 years. I thought that was bad :dohh: Now she still wakes up once but only 1-2 times a week. I also hardly sleep so her crying out doesn't actually bother me!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

At my 34 week appointment my doctor was doing the swab for group b strep and asked if I wanted a cervix check. 
I said no. I figured what's the point.


----------



## Quantea

mommylov said:


> Could be a Valentine Baby.. a true lovebug lol. Sorry to hear about your stomach bug. Were the drs concerned at all about your vomiting and fever?

Hey guys, sorry I was MIA for a couple of days, but I'm feeling better now. The doctor was actually pretty relaxed about the whole thing, his instructions were "grab a Tylenol if the fever gets too high!", but the truth is I did kinda worry there for a time. The thing is, little bug got _very _active every time my fever went up (I'm guessing he was uncomfortable too? who knows?) and he kept battering on my bladder, so I had to use the bathroom almost hourly. Combined with the fever, chills and vomiting, I was at some point worried it might be pyelonephritis, so hubby and I made sure to send a urine sample to check privately. Luckily, by the time the results came out my fever had gone back down again, but it was a rough couple of days. :nope: I mean, I've been sick before, but this time it hit me hard! On the first day, I was awake and (almost) functioning for barely 2-3 hours total. I would just shut down and nod off in the middle of getting the thermometer out of its case. Or while speaking to my husband. I was literally like a zombie and I was so weak! Luckily, hubby took time off work and my MIL came over too and cooked a couple of meals while I was out of it. And the whole thing only lasted a couple of days, otherwise I would have asked to go in or something.

On a happier note, like someone else said, I'm also surprised we haven't had any early arrivals yet! I'm seeing the doctor again today, but he really gave us the impression we're in for the long haul last time, so I'm not getting my hopes up. Also, I'm not really feeling anything happening, so it looks like little bug is too comfortable in my case. :shrug: Doctor had also told me he would start doing cervical checks, but he didn't think there was any point yet last week. We'll see what happens today.

But hey, rebeccalouise might be going into early labor, hannah and Daisy are getting a lot of BH contractions and Jaxvipe is progressing. Think we might start getting some babies soon? Also, some scheduled dates should be coming up next week, right?


----------



## hannahjex

Quantea said:


> But hey, rebeccalouise might be going into early labor, hannah and Daisy are getting a lot of BH contractions and Jaxvipe is progressing. Think we might start getting some babies soon? Also, some scheduled dates should be coming up next week, right?

Sorry you've had such a rough couple days Quantea :( Glad you're on the mend now.

Yes, I should find out my C section date on Monday; I'm very impatient to hear. It's really surreal knowing I'll have a fixed date that I'll know I'm gonna go in and meet my baby that day. I'd be happier if all the BH contractions would chill out though so I could nest in peace! I did too much nesting today and now everything aches. Hubby won't be pleased when he gets home cause I moved furniture around as well, which was probably a bit silly to do on my own. But our bedroom is now ready for a baby to take up residence in it again :) xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Feeling out of sorts today... been getting the odd twinge in my lower back since last night, and some random mild cramps in my lower abdomen this afternoon. No pattern to them whatsoever though, and not painful. Just uncomfortable. My bump is also really uncomfortable, like it's just in the way and I can't settle. So wish it could be the start of something so this pregnancy is over, but at the same time all I want to do is sleep and just can't be arsed with the thought of hours/days spent in labour :haha:


----------



## Cherr

Hey all! Callum Kenneth James has arrived! Due January 29th but came at 39 weeks on January 22nd! Weighing 9lbs 9oz and 21 inches long!!! He's the sweetest little guy!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Yay! I believe this is our first baby! :happydance: One January snowdrop so far :haha: congrats, definitely want to see pictures if possible
We will be having lots of birth announcements coming soon, how exciting! :wohoo:

Spuds, could have written that post myself. Weird spot on my back feeling wacky and also the cramping. Zodi has been moving so low down there I don't even feel their feet up in my ribs anymore.


----------



## hannahjex

Cherr said:


> Hey all! Callum Kenneth James has arrived! Due January 29th but came at 39 weeks on January 22nd! Weighing 9lbs 9oz and 21 inches long!!! He's the sweetest little guy!

Yay, congrats!! :baby: Would love to see a pic :)

Daisy & Spuds I'm so with you on the discomfort / fed up-ness. Sick of everything hurting but would also like I bit longer to sleep before newborn arrives...if only I could blinking sleep!! :wacko:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Congrats!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Exactly Hannah, I'd love to have a good nights sleep before bub arrives but it doesn't seem very likely! Takes me ages to drop off, and when I finally do I wake myself up whenever I attempt to roll over :dohh:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Some how I am sleeping OK. Getting up often for sure, but definitely feeling more rested than I was :shrug: having carpal tunnel tingling all night doesn't really help much for it though. But not waking and unable to fall asleep like I was :thumbup:

So uncomfortable though! Every time I feel Zodi on my cervix I freak out that I'm in labor. Nothing yet though...


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

i dont think i ever popped back in here to announce my daughters birth lol 14th january :)
2 weeks old now :) xx


----------



## SpudsMama

And there we all were thinking how strange it was there'd been no early babies... two announcements in one day! :rofl: Congratulations :)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

tasha, congrats!!! :kiss: :cloud9:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Yay for babies!! congrats!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Baby was born 1/24 at 12:36 in the afternoon. Weighed 7lbs 2 oz. Ended up needing a c section. I hadn't had a scan since 20 weeks but they kept saying he felt head down.. until I get 7 cm dilated, 100% effaced, at -1 station, and all of a sudden the OB was like "uhm.. that's not a head.. I think it's a butt". Sure enough via u/s it showed he was heads up. baby Sweets was born an hour later.


----------



## mrswichman

Congrats to the early arrivals :)

Making me more anxious now <3


----------



## hannahjex

Eeek, lotsa babies!! Congrats Tasha and ArmyWife - hope you have a speedy recovery from your section x


----------



## mommylov

Ahhh!! Congrats to all the mommas that had thier babies!!! So exciting!




DaisyDreamer said:


> So uncomfortable though! Every time I feel Zodi on my cervix I freak out that I'm in labor. Nothing yet though...

I feel the same way! Im like "he is head down so he cant be kicking me down there so that must be a contraction or something fell out!" :rofl:


----------



## Quantea

Cherr said:


> Hey all! Callum Kenneth James has arrived! Due January 29th but came at 39 weeks on January 22nd! Weighing 9lbs 9oz and 21 inches long!!! He's the sweetest little guy!




oox_tasha_xoo said:


> i dont think i ever popped back in here to announce my daughters birth lol 14th january :)
> 2 weeks old now :) xx




FLArmyWife said:


> Baby was born 1/24 at 12:36 in the afternoon. Weighed 7lbs 2 oz. Ended up needing a c section. I hadn't had a scan since 20 weeks but they kept saying he felt head down.. until I get 7 cm dilated, 100% effaced, at -1 station, and all of a sudden the OB was like "uhm.. that's not a head.. I think it's a butt". Sure enough via u/s it showed he was heads up. baby Sweets was born an hour later.

Meeeeep! Lots of babies!!!!!!! And just as we were wondering how it was so quiet! Yay! Congratulations ladies!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

FLArmyWife, I know that it was probably stressful and scary at the time, but I'm embarrassed to admit that your description made me laugh... It's great to hear that everything worked out alright!

Now on to the good stuff while the rest of us pregnant ladies are still waiting... How is life with your new little precious bubs at home? Are you ladies recovering alright? Feel free to share some tidbits if you feel like it in-between feedings and diaper changes... :blush:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Congrats on all the january snowdrop babies! Hope your LO's are happy and healthy and you guys get lots of bonding time :kiss:


----------



## mommylov

Got my induction date...2/17 @7am!!! Now he just has to stay in there until then! hehe


----------



## MariaF

Congratulations on all the new babies! Would be lovely to see some pictures.

I have 2 days left at work next week and quite frankly I can't wait to be done. It's emotionally exhausting. I want to focus on nesting and baby and my DD. Yet I have to do the whole corporate thing every blinking days. So 2 days and counting!!!


----------



## NennaKay

Awww... Congrats on the early babies! Also congratulations to the mommies getting their induction and c-section dates! How exciting!

Still no signs of progress here... Lots of BH and extra achy back and right hip, but no real contractions. Start getting cervical checks at 38 weeks, so in one week, I'll have some numbers to help gauge! :happydance:


----------



## SpudsMama

No more cramps or back twinges for me today (well, except for the general backache I got for scrubbing the kitchen floor on my hands and knees earlier :haha:), but my bump has definitely dropped at some point this afternoon. It suddenly looks both smaller and lower than it did just yesterday!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congratulations, ladies!! 
Thankfully I've been sleeping really well, aside from peeing. 
Lots of BH pretty much every evening. I downloaded an app to time them but they never amount to anything so I always get bored and give up. :haha:


----------



## hannahjex

Had my last (eeek!) midwife appointment yesterday, mentioned I'd started itching from head to toe, especially on my hands so she did bloods to check for obstetric cholestasis; I should hear results today. Then spent all night up with a vomiting 3 year old. :( Poor thing is miserable and it's such crappy timing. Feeling very miserable and sorry for myself. And tired. And itchy. And hubby and I are snapping at each other cause we're both so tired. But even knowing it's just stress I'd still quite like to hit him with a frying pan. Okay, moan over.


----------



## MariaF

hannahjex said:


> Had my last (eeek!) midwife appointment yesterday, mentioned I'd started itching from head to toe, especially on my hands so she did bloods to check for obstetric cholestasis; I should hear results today. Then spent all night up with a vomiting 3 year old. :( Poor thing is miserable and it's such crappy timing. Feeling very miserable and sorry for myself. And tired. And itchy. And hubby and I are snapping at each other cause we're both so tired. But even knowing it's just stress I'd still quite like to hit him with a frying pan. Okay, moan over.

Sorry your LO is doc Hannah. There's a lot going around at the moment. And I totally feel your pain and stress and hormones. I'm the same. I have had 2 breakdown already. My LG is 3.5 and started to behave like a cow last few days. So I snapped at her (she has been a total drama diva so partially it's deserved). And DH also gets his fair share :nope:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Quantea said:


> FLArmyWife, I know that it was probably stressful and scary at the time, but I'm embarrassed to admit that your description made me laugh... It's great to hear that everything worked out alright!
> 
> Now on to the good stuff while the rest of us pregnant ladies are still waiting... How is life with your new little precious bubs at home? Are you ladies recovering alright? Feel free to share some tidbits if you feel like it in-between feedings and diaper changes... :blush:

lol no worries.. it was I think the drs way of trying to explain to me what was going on but keep my anxiety low.. though after the u/s when he walked out and we were waiting for the nurses to come in and start prep I had a complete anxiety attack/meltdown. 

Our little bub is great for the most part, though there are plenty of rough patches. He has a hard time digesting things so he gets gassy which makes him super cranky and it always happens in the middle of the night.. tonight I'm on hour of being up with him trying to soothe him. recovery the first few days was terrible but I will definitely say being home from the hospital has helped me recover way faster than the days in the hospital.


----------



## rebeccalouise

Congratulations to all of those who have had their babies! I'm so jealous. :haha:

TMI, but since yesterday I've had an awful upset tummy! Everything I eat just goes straight through me.. I don't know if it's an early sign or what? :shrug: Not getting my hopes up! :haha: I've been walking a lot, and bouncing on my birthing ball. I hope you're all well ladies? Is everyone as fed up as I am now? Haha. xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

SO fed up! Haha! 
I keep having dreams like I wake up and suddenly she's just HERE! I wish that's how it happened.


----------



## hannahjex

MariaF said:


> hannahjex said:
> 
> 
> Had my last (eeek!) midwife appointment yesterday, mentioned I'd started itching from head to toe, especially on my hands so she did bloods to check for obstetric cholestasis; I should hear results today. Then spent all night up with a vomiting 3 year old. :( Poor thing is miserable and it's such crappy timing. Feeling very miserable and sorry for myself. And tired. And itchy. And hubby and I are snapping at each other cause we're both so tired. But even knowing it's just stress I'd still quite like to hit him with a frying pan. Okay, moan over.
> 
> Sorry your LO is doc Hannah. There's a lot going around at the moment. And I totally feel your pain and stress and hormones. I'm the same. I have had 2 breakdown already. My LG is 3.5 and started to behave like a cow last few days. So I snapped at her (she has been a total drama diva so partially it's deserved). And DH also gets his fair share :nope:Click to expand...

Glad it's not just me. Hope we're both out of our misery soon. Dealing with a 3.5 year old diva at this stage of pregnancy is just too much lol! My bloods came back negative for OC, which is great, though I'm still itching lots. DD seems to be on the mend *touch wood* she hasn't been sick since 2 o'clock this afternoon and is keeping little sips down finally.

Armywife, I hope your little one's tummy settles down soon. I had a "colicky" newborn (turned out to be allergies / reflux) after my first section and it wasn't fun. xx


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Any symptoms anyone? Cervix is shortened and dilated 1 fingertip but no BH or cramping outside of normal. Bubs is so heavy in there or just really low--either way when I walk I have to hold them up off of my pelvis !


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Lots of Braxton Hicks here, pretty much daily. Mostly painless with a couple that take my breath away but nothing ever settles into a pattern. 
Sooooo low. I can actually hardly go up stairs because my legs bump into my belly!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Definitely got my waddling on over here !! I seriously feel like babe is already sticking their head out of my cervix. No BH but it's totally freaking me out.

Just got my hospital bag packed and ready to go. Feel like a sitting duck


----------



## jessthemess

Just wanted to let everyone know ....

Nora Nadine arrived safely last Sunday, January 24th, 7 lbs 20 in. She's happy and healthy and one week old!

How is everyone hanging in there?


----------



## BabyNo1

Would like to announce the safe arrival of Martha Phyllis  6lb 5oz.
She is beautiful and we are so in love .. had waters broken then foreceps for the last bit so had a few stitches and a bit sore but generally well.

I would like to wish you all the best of luck with your babies and I hope you all manage to deliver safely, trust your instincts and your MW/Doctors and you will be just fine.

X x x x


----------



## MariaF

Congratulations on all the new babies! Lovely names!

To the rest of us - the countdown is on. This is OUR month!!!!!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Yay babies are coming thick and fast now!! Bet it feels great to say your DUE this month :D
xx


----------



## PriandRafa

Congrats to all new mommies!!!!!!
so exciting to see the news!!!

and for the ones of us still preggo, we are officially February mommies!!!:happydance:

FLArmywife,
sorry your little bean is a bit cranky and gassy! Hopefully he can adjust soon

Daisy:
I also feel that his head is about to come out! LOL, just had to stand up because sitting was too uncomfortable...


----------



## Quantea

Yay, more babies! Congratulations ladies!!!!! It's so exciting! :happydance:

And yes guys, we are now officially in our month. It will be fun stalking this thread for more baby announcements. :thumbup:


----------



## SpudsMama

Congratulations to all of the new mummies! 

Hopefully it won't be long until I can make my own announcement! I'm not due until 12th Feb but after another episode of reduced movement my midwife sent me to hospital to be monitored. Bub is fine as far as we know but whilst there I had a few cramps and tightenings so I agreed to a sweep... ow :haha: I'm only 1cm and cervix is still firm but these tightenings haven't seemed to ebb away at all, I've been having them for a good 5-6 hours now, so fingers crossed something is happening :)


----------



## gumb69

Good luck ladies. I've an internal tomorrow to see if my cervix is favourable. I've a scheduled induction on the 10th Feb. I hope it's favourable tomorrow.


----------



## rebeccalouise

I've been having pains for days, but they've not come to anything! :( going to see the midwife tomorrow, hopefully she'll tell me what's going on down there.. I'm tempted to ask for a sweep if possible, to try and put me out of my uncomfortable misery! :haha: I don't know if she'll do one at 38 weeks though? :shrug: x

Congratulations to all new mummies, and for the rest of us - it's finally February! :happydance: x


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Wow so many of you are moving along! Have been having just awful back pain and cramps, I called my MW and she said to relax and call if cramps become timeable which they haven't. They just hurt! But they aren't contractions.

Has anyone noticed a decrease in BH ???


----------



## Jaxvipe

I've noticed I didn't get as much today but was having really sharp pains in my cervix. I have an appointment tomorrow and hope I've progressed some!! It seems like everyone is having babies! I'm getting so impatient lol


----------



## NennaKay

My BH are timeable, but all over the place. I'm supposed to go in if they become painful... No luck there. I've had 2-3 clear outs in the last 4 days too. Been feeling extra tired and kinda sick to my stomach this evening... That's how I felt in early labor with my first, so maybe some progress is being made! Sat/ bounced on my ball all afternoon and evening. :flower::thumbup:


----------



## Quantea

Went in for another growth scan today and baby remains big even though it's tapering off a little. But little bug is kinda free-floating in there, not engaged at all and I am having zero contractions. So basically it looks as if little bug is comfy enough to stay there until March, lol. My doctor wants us to discuss a possible c-section date if little bug is a no show until 39 weeks, due to size and my being on anticoagulation shots. I'm still on the lookout for labor signs, but it looks like it might be an ECS for me...


----------



## NennaKay

Oh no Quantea! I hope baby engages for you soon! :flower:


----------



## writingislove

Hi ladies, haven't posted here in awhile but still lurk pretty often...my lo was born at 3:34 this morning, 12 days early! Emily Grey is 7 lbs 3 oz and 19.5 inches long. She is a DREAM!


----------



## jaspie

Congratulations WIL!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

congrats WIL!


----------



## NennaKay

Awww... Congratulations, Writing! Emily Grey is a lovely name! :flower:


----------



## Quantea

Congratulations writing!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Congrats!!


----------



## hannahjex

Ooh, congrats on all the lovely new babies!! :) Hope all the mothers and babies are well. My next door neighbour had a baby girl today too (we originally had the same due date by LMP but they changed us both after our dating scans). It all feels very very real now!

I'm booked to go in at 7am Monday the 8th for my section, si just counting down the days now. Still lots of BH and very heavy/low feeling baby so I'm not convinced I'll make it to Monday (I'll be 39+3). Although she's managed to unplug her head after having been 2/5ths engaged; her big sister did the same thing - how is that even possible? - and is now regularly headbutting me in the pubic bone I guess trying to get back in position? Ouch.


----------



## dustergrl

Congrats ladies! Team yellow is now team blue here: introducing Dorian Michael, born today at 7:40 pm. 8 lbs, 1 oz, 21 1/2" long with an active labor of 2 hours! We are so blessed.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Quantea

Congratulations dustergrl! Look at that beautiful little face!!!


----------



## gumb69

Congrats writing and duster girl 

I had my internal yesterday. Cervix is favourable, she said it just needs to thin a little bit more and I'm nearly 2cm dilated already. All going well my induction is a week today. I'm hoping to go into labour myself as it's my last pregnancy, my last two babies were induced. I'd love to just go naturally myself


----------



## hannahjex

Congrats duster! So handsome :)
So exciting seeing all the babies start coming!!


----------



## dustergrl

Well gumb, I was at 2cm and 50% the day before I gave birth! I was at 39+1.


----------



## SpudsMama

He's beautiful dustergrl :cloud9: 

AFM, after getting lots of tightenings every 3-5 mins the other night I've had nothing since! Doc thinks it was just false labour :dohh: I had a growth scan yesterday to check on little man after his second episode of reduced movement and everything is fine, he's a big boy though... approx 9lbs 1oz at 38 weeks. Awesome! :wacko: It did make me really nervous when I first heard it yesterday but I've relaxed a bit now. I do seem to have hit the wall though, mentally I mean. I was ready for it to be over when I thought labour was starting on Monday night so the fact that I feel perfectly normal two days later has left me feeling deflated :shrug:


----------



## MariaF

Wow! I guess it's to be expected to start having all these announcements!! But it still feels like a shock every time someone announces their fab rusty Lovebug is here :happydance:
16 days to go and still feels surreal! I go from being super ecstatic to super nervous!


----------



## gumb69

Thanks dustergrl. Small bit crampy but nothing. Going for a walk in a while. I've been doing 2-2.5 miles every day so I'm hoping it's preparing me. I'm freaking out about labour now. My last one was a dream. They broke my waters,pains coming. I went to labour room to get checked as feeling loads of pressure and he was born 5 minutes later. I'm afraid it won't be the same this time. The labour hadn't bothered me till I saw a woman puffing and moaning in the hospital corridor yesterday &#128542;


----------



## gumb69

My first was a long labour, second three hours.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Noralie Harper Ellis arrived February 1, 2016 at 8:36am weighing 7lbs 4oz and 19.8in long.

Photos to follow because my phone and BnB don't like each other


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Congrats Brandi and Duster!!! Love hearing about all these birth announcements but I am getting anxious to have my own. :kiss: :kiss:
I have been getting some painful hard BH much more intense than usual but stll infrequent. AF like cramping (none today though, :happydance:) and some serious pressure that could only be Zodi's head pushing on my cervix into the birth canal. Feels like I'm going to push the bugger out every time I go wee!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here she is
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## PriandRafa

Congrats, ladies!!!!

What a precious pic, Brandi!!! and she really looks like your profile pic / ultrasound!!!

soo exciting!!! But getting nervous at the same time!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Gorgeous little girl Brandi :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Hannah and gumb, GL at your inductions coming up soon! Wow these birth announcements will just be rolling in soon this will be a baby thread instead of a mummy-to-be thread :cloud9:
Times they are a changing!

I remember getting my first BFP 28 June. Now I'm in false labor! :wacko::thumbup::baby::kiss:


----------



## Quantea

Congratulations Brandi!!!


----------



## NennaKay

Congratulations on the new arrivals! :thumbup:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Just got back from my appointment 3cm and 80% effaced, hoping he doesn't hold out for too long. I told DH to be ready to have lots of sex until he comes lol


----------



## mrswichman

Congrats on all the gorgeous little lovebugs!!! Making more and more excited for the 12th!! 2 more days of work...8 days till the nerves really hit me :) 

Went to Dr. yesterday and Eli is very high still no dilation or effacement...Dr. says doesn't look like I'd go on my own anytime soon...so the days are being counted.

:hugs: :hugs: To the ladies who have had their little ones

:hugs::hugs: To the ladies still pregnant and labor spotting :)

Finally got the nursery finished and last load of baby things are being washed as I type this..(i.e. his winter car seat cover, blanket for tummy time, some sleepers for when he gets a little bigger)
 



Attached Files:







12647185_10153816443039070_8070698164509993591_n.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 7









12592404_10153816443774070_5257846634551940315_n.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 6









12654387_10153816447759070_8578027580145193235_n.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommylov

Ahhh more announcements!!!! :dance: Congrats to all!!!! 

13 days until my induction date... cant believe it!


----------



## Quantea

I'm having a weird night.... The doctor wanted to see us again today and we had another NST, which showed back to back contractions measuring up to 100 on the monitor (constant waveform from 40 to 70-100) even though I wasn't feeling anything. Baby is still not engaged, 0% effaced, no dilation, so the doctor thought it was just BH. He even gave us a c-section date for the 11th of February if things haven't advanced any until then.

But we have now been home for several hours and my bump is getting really tight (which I can feel, unlike at the doctor's office), to the point of leaving me unable to breathe many times an hour. Not painful or anything, but really tight like a rock all around and I feel like I can't take a deep enough breath to talk. I've had a cold drink, took a hot shower and tried lying down, but no changes. This is the first time I've felt something like this. I know it probably sounds like BH, but what are my chances they might change into actual contractions given that I couldn't feel my BH at the NST? I'm skipping my anticoagulation shot for tonight in case this might turn into something (and because my bump gets so tight I can't pinch any skin to do the shot... :shrug:) and I find myself really hoping little bug might make a surprise appearance so we might skip the c-sec. 

Do you guys think this might be something, or am I just too eager? :blush:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

quantea it sounds like it could be something, the start of at least. GL and FX that things progress for you. It's weird that you weren't feeling those BH during the NST. :shrug: :hugs: do you have any show or leak?

AFM, losing bits of my plug! Hope Zodi can stay in there about another 6 days before they make their appearance, really hoping for a birth center birth!!


----------



## afisppq

Had my doc appointment today, sitting at 4 cm and 80% effaced. I asked her to do a sweep as I had intense contractions last night that fizzled off, maybe this will help move things along!


----------



## NennaKay

38 week appointment today... Baby girl is doing well. My cervix is still long, but beginning to shorten and I'm between 1-2 cm... Basically, I'll see my OB again next week.... :wacko:


----------



## mommylov

Quantea I would def go back in and get checked out again!


----------



## Quantea

mommylov, I was thinking the same at some point, but I was told to go in if contractions were less than 10 mins apart. I timed them and they were pretty regular and organized, lasting 90 secs and 12-13 mins apart. This lasted for several hours until I went to sleep kinda exhausted from such a long day and insomnia. Woke up from a couple of stronger ones during the night, but went back to sleep as they weren't getting closer. But when I woke up this morning they had stopped :nope:

I'm a little inclined to believe they were on the way of becoming real contractions as they were so regular and for so long (90-110 secs every 12-14 mins for hours!), so I'm hoping there might be some progress. I'm on edge more than normal because I'm supposed to stop my shots early if I feel labor coming close, but that's easier said than done! Anyway, the whole thing gave me hope that something might happen even if little bug is not engaged? Or could that be a sign that he can't get into position, so the contractions came and went? (one of my doctor's concerns was that his head is too large to fit into my pelvis and that's why he's not engaging and one of the reasons for the c-section deadline) In any case, I had my morning shot, but I'm going walking later today. Only 1 week left for little bug to make a natural appearance!

DaisyDreamer, sounds like things are moving along, but hopefully not too fast so you can get the birth you want!

afisppq, fingers crossed and labor dust your way!

NennaKay, I feel your pain. With the exception of last night's excitement, we're in the exact same boat. I walk into the doctor's office convinced I'm gonna get good news (bump has dropped, I get lots of pressure down there, etc) and then I'm told that baby is nowhere near where he should be and is instead free-floating away from the cervix, lol. Come on, lazybug, what are you doing in there? But maybe things will change for you between now and next week?


----------



## Quantea

Oh, and fun fact! During one of the contractions, little bug was pushing his little bum way out to the right side, as he likes to do often, pulling my bump to the side. At the same time, my bump was tightening a lot and molding itself around the baby! It ended up getting this weird right-sided-inverted-pyramid shape where I could basically see the baby's outline almost! Hubby was beyond weirded out and was resolutely looking the other way the rest of the night, lol.


----------



## SpudsMama

I know how you feel Quantea, the exact same thing happened to me on Monday! It's a huge bummer when you wake up feeling fine the next morning :dohh: I'm also paranoid about things stopping and starting because of the size of baby's head. Now I know he's on the larger side (over 9lbs already) I'm worried he's constantly dropping then coming back up again because he can't engage. The doctor wouldn't listen to my concerns though :shrug:


----------



## MariaF

Quantea - I'm sorry you aren't going into established labour. This happened twice to a colleague of mine and for that exact same reason. Both babies' heads were too big so she wouldn't go into established labour. Ended up having emergency c sections (because local doctors are rubbish at scheduling them - as in, they aren't keen!).

I have my 38 week appointment and will ask if she can check my cervix. I doubt she will and I also don't think there's much point actually. I know women who lasted 2-3 weeks with a favourable cervix dilated to 3-4cm. Yet I also know women who were long and closed and gave birth within 2-3 days. I also know women who kept losing their plug for like 1-2 weeks before going into labour....so none of these indicators are that accurate really :shrug:

I just feel really heavy and clumsy. Everything is such an effort! 2 days of maternity leave, looking after a very active 3.5yo and I'm exhausted! She's at pre school today and my list of things to do is enormous! I don't think there'll be time to sit and put my feet up :dohh:

This weekend we will be fitting baby's car seat and most important isofix base into the car. Last time I remember it took a while to figure it out and I want to make sure we know how it's done in plenty of time otherwise I can totally see dh stressing out when he has to pick us up from hospital :haha:


----------



## gumb69

I've just lost my mucus plug. It wasn't bloody though. I'm hoping it means something will happen soon and I beat induction on Wednesday. At my appointment on Tuesday cervix was favourable I was nearly 2 cm and she said cervix only needed to thin a little bit more she said she could have broken my water's there and then. Anyone still held on for days ?? It's my third baby I'm hoping my body just starts itself as I've always been induced. Is it looking promising? ???


----------



## hannahjex

It's all getting so exciting :)

Three more sleeps for me until baby, eek! Quantea / Spuds I hope for your sakes things are actually happening but I've had the same really strong BH near continously for well over a week now that amount to nothing :( Weds night I almost called the hospital (more cause I'm booked for a section and don't want to end up too far into labour for my section - I'm supposed to go in immediately if I go into labour) but figured they'd just laugh at me. Glad I didn't in the end cause here I am, still pregnant and miserable and contracting away! Quantea, I've had the same with baby going into outrageously freaky positions during BH - it's so creepy looking. I wonder if the diastisis makes it worse? I basically have a permanently lopsided, alien shaped bump. I think the contractions must startle them though - it's uncomfortable enough for me, can't imagine how it must feel for them being trapped in that vice!


----------



## hannahjex

gumb69 said:


> I've just lost my mucus plug. It wasn't bloody though. I'm hoping it means something will happen soon and I beat induction on Wednesday. At my appointment on Tuesday cervix was favourable I was nearly 2 cm and she said cervix only needed to thin a little bit more she said she could have broken my water's there and then. Anyone still held on for days ?? It's my third baby I'm hoping my body just starts itself as I've always been induced. Is it looking promising? ???

I lost my plug at 34 weeks last time; delivered at 39+4. My waters broke spontaneously and contractions started right after. So not necessarily meaning it's imminent but if things were looking so favourable with your cervix then fingers firmly crossed. :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

I lost a tiny bit of mucus plug yesterday, it's so weird that I haven't lost more since I'm already 3cm and 80% effaced. I'm going to ask my dr for a sweep next week at my appointment. I'm having random contractions but nothing timeable yet. 

I tried going to target yesterday but it hurt so bad to walk around I had to cut the trip short. It felt like he was about to fall out lol 

So exciting we are all sooooo close!!


----------



## MariaF

gumb - I was losing my plug over 3-4 days before waters broke. But hopefully as its your third it'll be this weekend!


----------



## gumb69

I just have tightening in my lower back for the last hour. No pain anywhere. I'm off to bed hopefully I'll wake up in labour!!!! Good luck ladies x


----------



## MariaF

So I kept saying I had no twinges or anything...well last night I thigh labour would start :wacko:
Stomach was hard pretty much all night and painful at times. But it wasn't period/back type pains - just more general stomach ache. I'm guessing these are BH :shrug:
Still, can't be too long :thumbup:

Any more progress for anyone else?!


----------



## Quantea

Not much new here. I'm now getting almost constant BH, like you MariaF, but nothing organized like the other day. And I also hadn't felt anything until 2 days ago. I'm not sure if it means something might happen soon. Only 5 days left!

Are you still having them this morning, MariaF?


----------



## rollachick

I wish i would have a sign that things are getting closer. No show no increase of bh. Nothing!!! So frustrating. Only 4days till my due date and i was so sure ild be early this time :( hes lying posterior but nothing ive looked up seems to be helping him turn the right way.
My midwife said at my next appointment she could do a stretch and sweep if i wanted to but i dont no if i want her up there:blush::blush: and everything ive read is pretty 50/50 of if itl actually help or not. Has people here had positive experiences with them?


----------



## Quantea

I wouldn't know rollachick, but the truth is I do find the idea of sweeps a bit unpleasant as well. Cervical checks are uncomfortable enough already... But I guess if they do work it might be worth it?


----------



## SpudsMama

I've had two sweeps. The one with my daughter I had on my due date and I didn't find it painful or uncomfortable at all. It didn't work, I wasn't dilated enough apparently. I also had one with this baby last week and that was horrible, I couldn't wait for it to be over, but she was very vigorous :haha: It obviously hasn't worked either considering I'm still here 5 days later. It did set off several hours worth of regular BHs though which seriously got my hopes up! 

Just had a very freak bout of sickness and loose stools, despite feeling absolutely fine today, and I also lost my mucus plug at the same time. Eeeep! Hopefully it won't be long until I start feeling some decent contractions because I'm sick of the occasional round of painless tightenings I've been having all week :wacko:


----------



## gumb69

We are all so close!!!!!!
My lower back tightenings disappeared. I am awake since 3 am. My youngest woke up and I couldn't go back to sleep
I had a productive day so far, I put all the small clothes away that don't fit my little boy. I've loads in the attic which I never sorted into sizes though!!!! At least he's only 22 months old so there's not that many. I cleaned the car seats.
I'm tired now though. I'll have my dinner then a power nap. Baby quiet today going to see if can get him/her to wake up
I think I'll make my induction now. I was so hopeful after my show yesterday. Oh well. 4 more sleeps! 
Hope you're all having a great weekend


----------



## Jaxvipe

I woke up this morning with some irregular contractions but they have went away... Booooo. I bought some clary sage oil for my baths, maybe that will get some good contractions going. I hope that my Dr will do a sweep next appoint since I was already 3cm last time. I'm terrified that DH will be at work when I go into labor and we won't get to the hospital fast enough since I had a pretty quick labor with my daughter. 

So crazy we are all on labor watch! Sending labor vibes to everyone!!!


----------



## Cherr

rollachick said:


> I wish i would have a sign that things are getting closer. No show no increase of bh. Nothing!!! So frustrating. Only 4days till my due date and i was so sure ild be early this time :( hes lying posterior but nothing ive looked up seems to be helping him turn the right way.
> My midwife said at my next appointment she could do a stretch and sweep if i wanted to but i dont no if i want her up there:blush::blush: and everything ive read is pretty 50/50 of if itl actually help or not. Has people here had positive experiences with them?


I had a sweep done with my first... had it done the day before my due date... went in at 10 am had the sweep done (which I couldn't even feel) baby was born at 5 30 that evening


----------



## rollachick

Cherr said:


> rollachick said:
> 
> 
> I wish i would have a sign that things are getting closer. No show no increase of bh. Nothing!!! So frustrating. Only 4days till my due date and i was so sure ild be early this time :( hes lying posterior but nothing ive looked up seems to be helping him turn the right way.
> My midwife said at my next appointment she could do a stretch and sweep if i wanted to but i dont no if i want her up there:blush::blush: and everything ive read is pretty 50/50 of if itl actually help or not. Has people here had positive experiences with them?
> 
> 
> I had a sweep done with my first... had it done the day before my due date... went in at 10 am had the sweep done (which I couldn't even feel) baby was born at 5 30 that eveningClick to expand...

Ohhhh hope i follow that exactly!!!! My appointment is at 10am and its the day before my due date :p


----------



## MariaF

I had some BH again this morning. Was even going to start timing them. But after an hour they fizzled out.

Currently at hospital, waiting for the second blood draw for repeat GTT. Starving! And the waiting area is next to a coffee shop. Another 40 minutes to go and I can buy the largest pastry and cup of coffee :haha:

I'm still such a bag of emotions when thinking about these last few days and the imminent arrival and what it means for our family :wacko: It's still totally surreal to think we'll have another newborn as early as tomorrow but no later than about 3 weeks from now!!!


----------



## gumb69

Hope your test went well Maria
I've done some serious nesting today. So I'm laid on the couch for half an hour before the kids come home.


----------



## Quantea

Looks like we're all still here waiting then. Hope your test went well Maria! How come they're checking again this late?


----------



## MariaF

I've had sugar in my urine at every check up since 16 weeks. Plus bump is measuring a little bit big. Had normal Lucozade test done at 26 weeks - all normal. But because of high wee sugars they sent me for a GTT at 31 weeks. Since then sugar still in wee and mw said apparently things can change as quickly as 4 weeks from the previous test so she's playing it safe.

It was the same story with my daughter. High sugars in the wee, normal blood sugars so I'm not that worried.

Yeah, after a flurry of announcements it's gone quiet again! Still, not long until the next February Lovebug is here :happydance:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Glad your test went well Maria. Definitely a bag of emotions here too over the bundle


Just having a moan here.... Woke at 3 AM with horrible CTS which I needed to hop in the bath for ASAP.... Been having an awful headache since before then and even had MS when I woke up after going to sleep again. Have been feeling weird and anxious the past few days.


I hope being this miserable gives way to something soon! :dohh:


----------



## gumb69

I'm going to bed early now, so that I'm one step closer. So tomorrow, I'll be able to say " I'm having my baby tomorrow!!!!"I know I won't sleep much tonight or tomorrow night. I'm going to check my bag tomorrow.i was supposed to get my hair done today but that didn't happen so will do it tomorrow
Good luck ladies, hope something happens for us all tonight x


----------



## mommylov

No changes for me... last week I was at 1cm and 50% effaced and the week before that I was at 1cm and 25% effaced. Induction is scheduled for next wed the 17th and my next appt is tomorrow so we will see if I have had any progress. I have had some tightening here and there but nothing super painful or anything. Also movement has slowed down a little which scares me but I know they say that can happen at this point. Also starting to have little moments of getting nervous about labor and delivery as this is our first child and I dont know what to expect. I dont even know if I have passed my mucus plug or not yet but Im thinking I haven't.


----------



## hannahjex

Well after my rant on the 5th about all the BH that invariably amount to nothing, I went into proper labour that evening and our daughter Malaika Hope arrived by emergency c section on the 6th of Feb at 1:50am, weighing 6lb 14oz :)

It was all quite traumatic in the end - I was in the 1% and suffered a uterine rupture at my old c section scar during labour but luckily they got to her in time (I was already in theatre being prepped for a section when it happened) and she came out screaming. We're back home now. She's beautiful and I'm so in love, her big sister loves her too and is so enthralled. 

I think I've managed to upload pics - if not, I give up now! xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20160208-WA0008.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5









IMG-20160208-WA0012.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG-20160208-WA0010.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommylov

Congrats Hannah!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

!! she is beautiful, congrats Hannah! :) <3


----------



## NennaKay

How scary! Glad you're both doing okay now! :flower: congratulations on your daughter! :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congratulations, hannahjex!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Congrats hannah!!


----------



## dustergrl

Congratulations, hannah!


----------



## rollachick

Just wat every pregnant women doeant want to hear from there midwife "oh i cant see him being born any time soon" &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557; she did a stretch and sweep, well tried to but not dialated at all so she cudnt get in there to stretch. But shes got me a free appointment to get some acupuncture done with someone thats good with helping things move along and turning babies seen hes posterior atm and she thinks that could b contributing to things not happening


----------



## Quantea

Congratulations Hannah, she's so beautiful!!!

rollachick, ouch, lol, I'm feeling your pain. Hopefully the acupuncture will work!


----------



## gumb69

Congratulations Hannah. Glad all is ok, hope you recover quickly. 
Good luck with the acupuncture


----------



## MariaF

Congratulations Hannah! She's gorgeous! Labour is always traumatic to a degree...

Mommylov - from my experience I doubt you can miss losing your plug! I lost mine over 3-4 days and it's like large blobs of jelly. Brownish/bloody. So yeah it's pretty hard to miss.

Gumb - good luck! it's nearly HERE!!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Pri and Gumb, GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!!!!!!!

AFM woke up to contractions 10 minutes apart that have just fizzled out to nothing. They were crampy towards my pelvis but now just zilch and waiting in limbo again :thumbup:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Daisy- I woke up with contractions too that have now fizzled out... So lame!!


----------



## mommylov

Just got back from my appt and we are now 3cm dilated and the dr said that Im technically ready to go now. Still hoping this guy stays put until our scheduled induction date of 2/17. The dr said that he thinks that I will still be pregnant next week but thats only because this is my first and thats all he is basing that on.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Just got back from my appointment, 4cm dilated. Dr said he would induce me next Wednesday if I wanted to be.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Jaxvipe said:


> Just got back from my appointment, 4cm dilated. Dr said he would induce me next Wednesday if I wanted to be.

Come on baby!!


----------



## NennaKay

Jaxvipe said:


> Just got back from my appointment, 4cm dilated. Dr said he would induce me next Wednesday if I wanted to be.

Wow! Feeling real yet? I can't believe you're just hanging at 4cm!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

I know! I'm kinda bummed because I don't want to be induced again I wanted to go naturally. But with my daughter I went from 4-10 in 45 minutes and my husband works 30 minutes from our house and it's another 20 minutes from our house to the hospital. So I'm terrified that we will not make it there in time and baby will be born in the car or something. So, If I don't go with in the next 7 days I think I will do the induction. I'm going to ask if they can just break my water and wait to start pitocin.


----------



## NennaKay

Jaxvipe said:


> I know! I'm kinda bummed because I don't want to be induced again I wanted to go naturally. But with my daughter I went from 4-10 in 45 minutes and my husband works 30 minutes from our house and it's another 20 minutes from our house to the hospital. So I'm terrified that we will not make it there in time and baby will be born in the car or something. So, If I don't go with in the next 7 days I think I will do the induction. I'm going to ask if they can just break my water and wait to start pitocin.

Pretty sure most places, 4cm is considered active labor already... :shrug:


----------



## gumb69

Good luck jaxvipe. I'd say at 4cm they will just break your waters. I was 2 cm last week and just having ARM induction x


----------



## MariaF

I heard some ladies are already 3-4cm dilated by 36-37 weeks yet carry till 40 weeks. 
Jax - doesn't help if you then have an extremely quick labour! Any chance you DH can work from home? Any other family close by?

I won't find out what's going inside until my 40 week appointment if I make it that far. So no idea what my cervix is doing. A pure waiting game here.
All quiet though.


----------



## Jaxvipe

My husband does maintenance for apartments so unfortunately he has to go to work. And there's literally no one closer than 30 minutes to us. So in a way it's better to have it planned than wait it out. I'm in so much pain that I am glad to finally have a drop dead date. Also Februaury 17th is my "2nd birthday" which is the day that my parents adopted me and the day after my dads birthday. So id be happy if he came next Wednesday.


----------



## MariaF

Aw Jax, that's such a special date! Are they really excited?!


----------



## Quantea

It does sound like a special date Jax!

Also, do we have any news from gumb yet? 

AFM, I got some serious nesting going on yesterday and today. The house was already clean, so I took out the crib mattress cover and the entire cradle lining and had them washed. Also washed and ironed some last receiving blankets and miscellaneous baby stuff and then soap-washed the entire crib and changing table, as well as the changing table mattress. Re-assembled the washed cradle... I had this strange feeling that things might be dusty from the shop and the baby would be touching dirty furniture, lol. I was a bit achey by the end of it, so I may have gone a bit too far, but at least it helped pass the time. Now everything is ready and I have to relax and go to sleep. We need to be up by 4am and head to the hospital for the c-section by 5am. It seems crazy I could be holding my baby boy in less then 12 hours! I'm so anxious and excited!!!


----------



## dustergrl

Good luck, Quantea! It's an amazing feeling!


----------



## MariaF

Good luck Quantea! Looks like we might be having a couple more announcements tomorrow :winkwink:

I also hope you satisfied the urge to clean :haha:


----------



## mrswichman

Good luck Quantea :)

Friday is our C-section. Tomorrow will be busy trying to make sure things are ready.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Exciting that we'll have some more babies arriving soon!! :happydance:


----------



## gumb69

Hi ladies. I had a little girl Jessica @ 1 15pm yesterday 6lb 11oz she is gorgeous x


----------



## dustergrl

Congratulations gumb! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Quantea

Congratulations gumb!

Our own precious Constantine also arrived today weighing almost 9 pounds. We were extremely lucky that my doctor had recommended the c- section since we discovered that the cord was seriously wrapped around him, hence why he couldn't engage or get things going.... I'm tired and quite sore, but my little bug is sleeping on my chest as I'm typing this so I couldn't be more grateful!


----------



## MariaF

And congratulations Quantea!! I hope you heal quickly and glad it was a section given the cord situation. It's really freaking me out too because on the Uk they don't do scans when you are in labour and hence can't tell what's happening with the cord...


----------



## SpudsMama

Congratulations ladies!! :) 

My due date tomorrow... eep! Been losing plug on a daily basis since Saturday but other than the odd BH, nowt else happening :dohh:


----------



## dustergrl

Congratulations Quantea!!! So glad your bug got here safely!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Congrats to all the new babies!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congratulations, gumb and quantea!! 

Nothing new here. One more week to go until c-section. :coffee:


----------



## NennaKay

Congratulations to Gumb and Quantea! :thumbup:

Went in for my 39 week appointment... Cervix is still at 1-2cm. I have an ultrasound scheduled for next week to check on baby girl's size and make sure there's plenty of amniotic fluid. My OB doesn't like to go past 41 weeks, so I'll probably book an induction for the 24th if she still hasn't made her move next week.

Good news is, she's head down even though she isn't engaged! :flower:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Still hanging out at 4cm and having random contractions. I keep hoping that I will wake up in labor but no luck yet. It is nice to know that Wednesday is the day if nothing happens before then. Fx'd we all go into labor soon!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I keep hoping the same! But no. :nope: But the end is in sight!


----------



## Jaxvipe

I am at L&D dr is going to come break my water. Will update when I can :)


----------



## MariaF

Oh Jax, this is so exciting! Best of luck!

Well, 39 weeks today and I thought he'd arrive today. But all quiet! So now I reckon he'll stay put until due date just like his older sister did. And get bigger :wacko:
Started getting some discharge but nowhere near like the plug I was losing with DD. So wait and see I guess for us :winkwink:


----------



## dustergrl

Yay Jax! Good luck; best wishes for your LO to arrive safely! Can't wait for an update!


----------



## mrswichman

Going in for c-section in about 2 hrs. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Colton Lee was born at 5:59am weighing 8lbs 7oz and 19 inches long. He's the cutest thing ever :)


----------



## dustergrl

Congratulations Jax! Can't wait to see him!

Good luck, mrs!!! Thinking of you and your LO!


----------



## MariaF

Congratulations Jax! I bet he is gorgeous!

Good luck Mrs. Not long till we have your announcement!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

GL wichman!! And congrats Jax! I bet you are so relieved and in love :cloud9:

Well just had my 37 week appointment. BP is higher than normal but still in the normal range, measuring 37 cm and Zodi's HB was 130.
They (MW and the student) both did a cervical check and said that it is very ripe about 70% effaced and 2 cm dilated.
Considering I have been in early labor for a few days now I am hoping things start to progress now...


----------



## NennaKay

Congratulations Jax! 

Good luck mrs. Wichman!

Still getting random contractions here that I'm pretty sure are BH. BUT I finally had some blood streaked CM! I'm just tickled to see some kind of progress! 

This weekend would be perfect for a birth... Both of my brothers are off from school and the college one is visiting! My OH just started a job, not fabulous, but it's something... And he'll be off on Sunday at least, possibly Saturday too.


----------



## mommylov

Congrats to all the new mamas and babies!!!!
I love how we have so many of us popping now! I was 3cm dilated at my appt on Tuesday and have an induction scheduled for wed the 17th (eek 5 more days!) if I make it to then! lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

Kinda an odd question but ladies who've undergone a section before. ..

I know they say no sex for six weeks. .. is that just with penetration or does that mean nothing that leads to an O? I've been in the mood today and am worried if I allow for just outer simulation that leads to O that it'll be painful or handful


----------



## DaisyDreamer

FLArmyWife said:


> Kinda an odd question but ladies who've undergone a section before. ..
> 
> I know they say no sex for six weeks. .. is that just with penetration or does that mean nothing that leads to an O? I've been in the mood today and am worried if I allow for just outer simulation that leads to O that it'll be painful or handful

I wouldn't know persay but I would think O would be ok, but I'd think the contractions from O would at least be good for getting the uterus back into shape.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I would guess it means no penetration. Though my scar was sore with any sort of muscular movement for a long time. So you might regret it. :shrug: 

Congratulations, Jax!!


----------



## MariaF

I would say when you orgasm, the womb contracts and when there's a scar, it might open?! I really don't know.

I wonder if we have any Valentines babies here :winkwink:

All quiet here!


----------



## dustergrl

It definitely is quiet! I am anxiously awaiting more mommies to join me!

Baby spam for your morning: :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NennaKay

Lost some of my plug yesterday and had contractions all day from 40 minutes apart to 7 minutes apart... They just abruptly stopped at 1:00am. :grr: And then the icing on the cake? I woke up with fingers and toes all swollen... And I can't get my wedding rings off. :dohh: Now I have to go get ready for work for the day.... I wish my water would just break and be done with it! This weekend sucks!


----------



## MariaF

Duster - it seems ages since your announcement! He is scrummy!!!!

Nenna - I can't believe you still have to go to work :cry: And after a restless night too.

My tummy is making all sorts of funny noises. Like there's gas (but it's not!), and I had a bit of a clear out. Not sure if that's a sign of anything though.
We are child-free tonight and going out for an early valentines meal. Then movie and bed. Need to convince dh sex is NOT harmful at this stage and is actually good for me!!! He's been very reserved last couple of weeks :haha:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Here is my precious baby boy &#10084;&#65039;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hannahjex

Congratulations Gumb, Quantea, Jax (and Mrswhichman?) :) Lovely to see all these announcements! :)

AFM, my little bug is a week old today and doing great. She had a tongue tie snipped on Weds and is now feeding great and gaining weight. Sorry I went quiet, my blood pressure rocketed after they discharged us so I've been back in hospital while they try to work out the right dose of meds to stabilise it. Hopefully, hopefully get to go home tomorrow :)

I'll attempt to attach a 1 week old pic.

Good luck to everyone still waiting xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20160213-WA0011.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dustergrl

Jax: he's absolutely adorable!

Hannah: glad to hear things are headed in the right direction. You must just be itching to go home! She is beautiful though:)


----------



## MariaF

Absolutely love seeing all those newborn photos!! Cannot believe there's a baby like that inside my tummy now :cloud9:


----------



## NennaKay

Such beautiful babies all through the news feed! Love it! As for me? I'm sitting at work, bouncing on my ball watching the newest batch of contractions get further apart... :shrug: I guess she'll just come on her own time, but I was REALLY hoping not to go back to work on Monday!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwwwww all the babies!!!! :cloud9: 
Four more days for me. 
Washed up the car seat and installed it today. Going to buy a few things tomorrow... Getting anxious!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hey Ladies! Hope you are all doing well. We are home from the hospital now. Still pretty sore but doing better.

Sending labor vibes to all you ladies who still waiting for your LO's to arrive. Fx'd they make their appearance soon!


----------



## mrswichman

Elijah Joesph 2/12/16 12:08 p.m 7 lb 6 oz 19.5" long

1st is minutes after he came out...our first meeting.

2nd is 2 days old, one of my 3 Valentines <3

:dust: to ladies still waiting the LO's :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3500.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 10









DSCF3606.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congratulations! He's adorable!


----------



## dustergrl

Mrs- congratulations! What a doll!!!! :)


----------



## MariaF

Jax - I hope the soreness goes quickly! Good luck settling into the new routine (if you can call it that :haha:)

Mrs - he is just perfect! Congratulations!!

So doesn't seem like we've had any Valentines babies?!

AFM - it's been an odd few days. My tummy has been having a proper clear out since Saturday. I even thought it was a stomach bug, but it just goes on and on with no other symptoms. So I assume it's a pre-labour thing :shrug:
Also since I woke up this morning tummy has been rock hard constantly with some weird pains. Not contractions like I've had with my daughter, just a constant feeling of being sore! But there's no break. So I'm assuming it's just baby taking an awkward position and some BH.

Still, can't be long now!


----------



## SpudsMama

Induction has been booked for next Wednesday 24th! Although I have to see my consultant in two days to discuss the possibility of bringing that date forward because of baby's size. He was 9lbs at 38 weeks so the thought of getting to almost 42 weeks is a scary one :shock: Hopefully I'm one of those people whose growth scan estimate was really out of whack and he ends up coming out an average 7 pounder :haha:


----------



## Buttercup84

Looks like my leap year baby will definitely be a February baby as i'm booked in to be induced on Monday 22nd at 39 weeks due to baby's large size and my high fluid level. I've been induced twice before but only past my due date so i'm a little nervous but I feel a lot better knowing I won't have to go 2 weeks overdue this time, this pregnancy has been hard work! Congrats to the ladies who have had their babies recently and lots of labour vibes for those still waiting :flower:


----------



## rollachick

All these babies are so gorgeous :)
Im still waiting, 6 days over now. Have to go in to get monitored on thursday, just as a precaution, hoping i will get a scan so i can see him again. And then if nothing happens by monday 22nd then they will induce me. Hoping like hell that it doesnt come down to that but atleast i have a end date.
Acupuncture didnt work for me last week but gettin a pregnancy massage and acupuncture this Thursday to try again. 
Had 2 stretch and sweeps now but not dilated at all so it was kinda pointless. 
Arrrrr so over it!!! And getting people all the time "being nice" txting to ask how i am doing. Leave me alone people!!!
Midwife gave me some clarey sage oil so got a tissue with it on it down my bra, had a bath with it last nyt and hot hubby to massage my back with it. Feel like im taking a million pills each night to try and help things along but seems like a waste of time. Sorry for ranting :p


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Is my Internet malfunctioning or is it really this quiet around here? 
...
C-section scheduled for tomorrow morning. I'm so ready!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

We are either waiting for labor/induction or busy with new baby!

Me, just lurking. No idea when I'll go.

GL at your c-sec tomorrow Red


----------



## NennaKay

Waiting on labor to take off... Been bouncing on my ball all evening trying to get/keep contractions going... Getting frustrated! :nope:


----------



## MariaF

Red - good luck for the section!

In case anyone isn't a member of the Feb Mummies thread: Theodore (Teddy) Alexander was born on Feb 16th (16.2.16!!) weighing 8lb14. He made his mummy suffer but is worth every second of the pain!!! We are home already, trying to adjust to life as a family of 4 :cloud9:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Evelyn Kay was born this morning, 2/18/16 at 7:05. Mom and baby are doing great!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Congrats Red and Maria!


----------



## dustergrl

Congratulations Maria and Red! How exciting! :) :cloud9:


----------



## Quantea

Congratulations Red and Maria!

We've been home a couple of days too, but things were really hectic at first. Little bug has been hungry almost every hour despite his large size and BFing has been really hard. The midwives were very aggressive about exclusive BFing, but my little bug was not feeding properly and was crying around the clock, until the pediatrician stepped in and prescribed supplementary formula because of excessive weight loss. I barely got 2 hours of sleep for the first 5 days straight! Things have been better since, but I'm still feeling a bit like a let down for being unable to BF properly. He has a touch of jaundice too and we're going back to re-check his levels every couple of days... But other than that, hubby and I are both crazy in love with him. We are now getting the hang of it a bit more and scrounging an extra couple of hours of sleep, hehe. But I just couldn't imagine how much my days would fill with worrying about this perfect little creature and admiring him. 

Recovery from the c-section was also brutal the first couple of days, but at the one week mark today I feel practically back to normal, so that's good. How is everyone else doing? Who's still expecting? Looks like NennaKay, rollachick, Buttercup84, SpudsMama... Anyone else?


----------



## DaisyDreamer

:hi: still here too

I am glad that you are healing well from the c-sec. Things will swing into rhythm soon, sounds like it's been a crazy time! :hug:


----------



## dustergrl

Quantea: a similar thing happened with Dorian and me. He lost 13% of his birth weight, and I had to supplement with formula for the first 10 days or so. For a while, we were going in every day for a weight check but at 2 weeks, he was above birth weight! It took a good 5-6 days for my milk to come in, too, so longer than normal. Dorian takes his sweet time nursing, too, so the LC said to limit him to 15 minutes per breast and then feed pumped milk. So my cycle is: bf, feed bottle of breastmilk, change diaper, pump, sleep, repeat. I found that pumping after feeding boosted my supply a lot, which has helped with cluster feedings he has started with. Don't feel bad; just keep working at it. And remember, any breast milk is better than no breast milk.

Baby spam for you ladies:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SpudsMama

Congrats to all the new mamas! 

I'm still expecting but not for much longer!! :happydance: My waters started leaking this morning and literally have not stopped gushing ALL day! :wacko: It's taken a long while for contractions to start but I've been getting them, albeit irregularly, for a few hours now. Hoping to get some sleep before the really tough ones kick in and we have to dash to hospital! If I'm still pregnant in the morning they're going to induce because of the risk of infection :)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Ooooh yay SpudsMama !
Update us when little Benjamin is here :hugs:


----------



## dustergrl

Ooh yay Spuds! Good luck!!!!


----------



## NennaKay

Still pregnant.:dohh: and still working both jobs... Told the daycare tomorrow would be my last day and the boss gave me a surprised/bewildered look... Umm I was due yesterday. I wasn't supposed to be here at all! My other job, I'm scheduled to work tomorrow and Saturday. I'm sooo tired!! :coffee:

Baby girl and I have an appointment on Monday with a second NST. At the ultrasound yesterday, they said her fluid was on the low end of normal and I should drink more water. Also she's about 7lbs 14oz +\- 1lb 3oz... So about the same as my first daughter. My OB wants to induce if she's not here by 41 weeks, which is next Wednesday.

At this point, I'm all for eviction, as I have to work until she gets here, and it's soooo hard now...


----------



## SpudsMama

Welcome to Benjamin Eric! Born 19/2/16 at 10:39am weighing in at 8lbs 10oz &#128153; After making me think he was going to take a long time to come what with being back to back like his big sister he shot out! Within an hour I went from 7cm to attempting our first BF!!


----------



## dustergrl

Congratulations, Spuds! So happy for you!


----------



## mrswichman

Congrats to all the new arrivals <3

Can't believe it has already been a week since Elijah came into our lives <3


----------



## MariaF

Congrats Spuds! Sounds like dream labour! Both of mine were back to back. Forceps with my daughter but natural delivery with Teddy! 13 hours though, but worth every second of pain!


----------



## Quantea

Congratulations Spuds!


----------



## dmn1156

Hi gumb long time no hear so pleased to see you have been busy, congratulations on your new bundle of joy xx


----------



## rollachick

Even more announcements and im still waiting :( 11days over now, got two more before they start wanting to induce me, so scared, nervous, really dont want to be induced. Ive started a thread in third tri about being scared for induction, if anyone has tips/positive stories can you please tell me to try and help me relax. Trying so many things to try and start things naturally. Sat here for a hour this morning expressing to try to start things but nothings changed. Gona go for a big walk once my girl gets up from her, walk in the gutter/curb seen thats supose to help. Hubbys gona make a hot curry for dinner, pineapple for pudding. Maybe some more nipple stimulation, sex. Bath with clarey sage oil in it. And constantly have a tissue with it on in my bra so im continually smelling it. Any other things i can try tonyt?


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Yay lots of babies!! Congrats everyone xx


----------



## Harleyy

Thomas James was born on the 11th! 

Time is going so quickly and it feels like hes been around forever! 

Plus..hes only waking ONCE a night.


----------



## MariaF

Sorry to hear it rollachick. I can't imagine the frustration. Wishing you lots of luck!

Harleyy - congratulations!!!


----------



## rollachick

So dtd about 5 hours ago. Started having contractions a hour after around every 7min but only 10seconds long and not super painful but now down to about 5min snd atleast 25seconds long, getting a bit more painful but ive got a tens machine which is wonderful so far. Just wish i could sleep its almost 4am and havent slept at all. Oh well atleast my boy is on his way :)


----------



## MariaF

Good luck rollachick! This is very exciting!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Poppy-May was born 18th February at 6:23am, weighing 7lb 15oz! :cloud9: Super quick labour after having my waters broken. We're home now, and all doing really well. :D 

Congratulations to all of those who have had their babies, and good luck to those still waiting! :hugs:


----------



## NennaKay

Congratulations on the birth of Poppy, Rebecca! Glad you are back home! :flower:


----------



## BabyNo1

Congratulations to you all  love reading all the baby announcements. . Good luck to anyone still hanging in there, hopefully your time will come soon x


----------



## rollachick

Update. Had about 12hours of regular 5min apart contractions so headed to the birthing unit, a hour away. Everything slowed down on the way. Slowed to 10min apart but wer getting stronger and lasting 40sec. Was 2-3cm at around 3pm. Contractions stayed the same till 9pm ish so thoughy ild have a rest. Woke up every 2hours to a real strong contraction but 4am was my last. Now its almost lunch time, havent had anything since so heading to the hospital to be induced :( but baby is moving around fine still. So guttered thought i was gona avoid the induction


----------



## dustergrl

Congratulations harleyy and rebecca!

Good luck, rolla! Is it possible they will just break your water and avoid chemical induction?


----------



## rebeccalouise

Good luck, rolla! They were able to just break my waters, hopefully that'll be the case for you. X


----------



## NennaKay

Currently being induced at 40+5... Started pitocin at 8:40. Getting contractions, but they aren't super consistent, and the nurse forgot to check my dilation before she started the pitocin too, so I have no idea if I'm still at 2cm, 80% effaced or not! :shrug:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

!!! FX Nenna!! Hope it is not a long night for you


----------



## NennaKay

She checked me at just after 12:30a... Just now at 3cm and still 80% effaced... :shrug::dohh:


----------



## hannahjex

Congrats Maria, Red, Spuds, Harleyy and Rebecca! Good luck Rolla and Nenna!

I'm finally home after another week in hospital with high blood pressure and then sepsis. Can't believe alk the drama I've had this time but hopefully that's it for the hospital admissions now. Can't believe I have a 2 week old, doesn't feel like it cause we spent so long in hospital it feels like I've just come home with a brand new baby. She's doing great though :) xx


----------



## MariaF

Good luck Nenna! My second labour was also quite slow (compared to some!). It was a nightmare hearing in just 2cm dilated and then 4cm 2 hours later :nope:

Looking forward to your news.

Hannah - welcome home! Sounds like quite an ordeal for you!


----------



## NennaKay

Baby girl arrived safely at 5:00p on the nose February 23, 2016... She weighs 7lbs 15.5oz and is 21in long! She has a head full of dark hair and we are all in love with her!

I had some tearing (ugh) but so far it seems to be feeling better than the episiotomy from last time time by a landslide. Pictures and official name to come soon... Thanks for all the support ladies!

Story below:


Spoiler
Monday 2-22:

7:00am - arrived at hospital for induction
7:20am - settled into room
8:15am - regular IV put in
8:40am - pitocin started

Tuesday 2-23
12:40am - nurse checked me, finally, 3cm and 80% effaced
2:00am - asked for epidural.

(Anesthesiologist had a REALLY hard time getting into my intercostal space to run the epidural... My back has bruising, and the pain was so bad, even with a local, that my contractions stopped until after he finally got th epidural catheter run... Awful!)

3:05am - epidural FINALLY in place
3:40am - Foley catheter put in place and cervix check: 3cm and 80% :dohh:
7:45am - nurse Kelly checked me and upped my pitocin on OB's orders. She checks me and says I'm at 2-3cm and 90% effaced and that I should start moving forward when the OB breaks my waters! :thumbup:
9:15am - I see the OB for the first time! She checks me and says I'm at 4 cm and that she likes to break waters at 5cm or more, so she'll be back in 2.5 hours after she finishes a hysterectomy. She compliments the contraction pattern I'm in and tells me baby will likely arrived this afternoon.
10:30am - nurse checked me... Baby is beginning to drop and I'm at 4-5cm... The nurse says this is an indicator I will have a short pushing stage!
2:00pm - my family arrives for the big arrival!
3:00pm - nurse Kelly says I'm 6-7cm - lots of bloody show! :happydance:
3:40pm - I see OB for the 2nd time... She checks me and accidentally breaks my water even though her purpose was to break my water.
Somewhere between 2:00pm and 4:00pm - I have the epidural guy give me a boost because I'm feeling the contractions! 
4:00pm - I'm at 8cm 
4:15pm - I'm at 9cm and they call the OB... Should be starting practice pushes soon...
4:30pm - I'm complete and I only get to do one practice push because they can already see baby's head! 
4:40pm - the OB comes in and coaches me through 3 contractions... Baby girl is ready!
5:00pm - baby Emma makes her grand entrance! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## rebeccalouise

Congratulations Nennakay! Xx


----------



## MariaF

What a pretty name, Nenna! Congrats!


----------



## hannahjex

Congrats Nenna :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

Congrats everyone!


----------



## NennaKay

Thanks for all the congratulations and well wishes! Baby Emma and I are scheduled to go home as long as everything looks good... I'm healing well, but Emma has dropped from 7lbs 15.5oz to 7lbs 2oz, so they are keeping an eye on her and prepared to recommend supplementing until my milk comes in since she's lost 9% of her body weight... Her bilirubin levels are a little high too, so she may need to come back in a couple days and be put under the lights for jaundice. Other than that, she's perfect! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MariaF

Nenna - she's gorgeous! I hope she starts gaining soon and you can start settling into life at home!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

<3 <3 <3 congrats, what a beautiful little girl. Hope everything is ok with her weight :flow:


----------



## Jodiebump2012

My suprise baby was born at 39 weeks weighing 7lb 14oz! :) and it's a girl!! :pink:


----------



## MariaF

Congrats Jodie! Does she have a name!


----------



## hannahjex

Congrats Jodie :)

Nenna, she's a beauty - that hair!! :)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

going to meet my baby, waters just went in a huge gush and having strong contractions

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## SpudsMama

Eep, good luck Daisy! Can't wait for a pic of Zodi :) 

My little man turned one week old yesterday, but it feels like he's always been here :cloud9:


----------



## MariaF

Daisy - best of luck! Sooo exciting! 

Spuds - he's gorgeous! Ours is 11 days and I also don't remember life without him. How's his sister with him?


----------



## SpudsMama

Maria - it's crazy isn't it! Phoebe is slowly warming to Ben a little more. Initially she was terrified of his cry so would hide behind the curtain at the first sign of distress from him :haha: She's still nervous but not too bad really. She's found it a struggle when our family have been showering the baby with presents and attention, some have been a little insensitive and have been leaving her out, so I've been over compensating a lot. Not that she's complaining! She's a very good little helper though and loves the idea of being "baby Ben's boss because me his big sister" :rofl: 

How are all of the other new big brothers and sisters doing? :)


----------



## Quantea

Hey everyone! Congratulations Nenna and Jodie!

Nenna, our little bug also lost more than 10% of his weight and had a bit of jaundice too, so our pediatrician had us supplement with formula which I was a bit upset about at first and felt like a failure from my side. However little bug transformed into a much happier baby overnight! He got his weight back on time, jaundice went down without resorting to lamp time and he is now getting his chubby cheeks back from birth. And he is still BFing vigorously at every feeding before I give him the extra formula, so I'm feeling better about it every day. We just have to deal with the extra hassle of both BFing and bottles. Feeding takes at least an hour and he gets hungry every 2-3 hours, so that's a full time job... :wacko:

Spuds and Maria, you guys are right, our little bug is also now a little more than 2 weeks old and I can hardly remember what it was like when I was still pregnant. I can also hardly remember what it was like not being sleep-deprived though, hehe. I am now averaging 4 hours of sleep every night. Yesterday night I broke into tears when he'd been up feeding on and off for more than 5 hours at 4 am, tried to put him down to sleep and he promptly started screaming his "hungry" crying again... Hubby grabbed him and fed him some of my milk I'd kept in the fridge and extra formula himself so I could sleep, bless him. How are you guys doing?

And here's Little Bug at 2 weeks old. He has such a frowny face, lol!


----------



## MariaF

Spuds - Sophia has been similar at the beginning. In fact - she was worse! When he cried she immediately thought it was her fault and ran away and cried in the corner. It absolutely broke my heart :cry:
And because my nipples were in shreds when I was feeding him I couldn't just get up and comfort her. So was sat there swallowing tears! She's a lot more confident now!

Quantea - all very normal unfortunately!!!!!!! And make sure not to bottle it up. Make sure hubby sees you are upset. He might be tired and stressed too so emotions and tempers run high at the beginning. All part of the package that no one warns you about. Also normal to feel like chucking baby out of the window and wondering why you ever bothered! If you feel like this is how you feel ALL the time it might be worth mentioning to a Dr. But temporary blips like that happen to everyone! If someone tells you they feel euphoric 24/7 - don't believe them!

Teddy cluster feeds for hours. But he's my second and probably last so I'm actually enjoying it and don't mind. With Sophia it drove me mad! Not even being able to go to the loo without her on the boob.... Keep telling yourself it's all temporary. They grow SO fast!

I wonder if we should start a thread in the New baby section for Feb babies?!


----------



## hannahjex

Good luck Daisy :)

Spuds and Quantea, they're both gorgeous. :)

My little madam is 3 weeks old today, I don't understand where the time went. Her big sister is really taken with her, I was really worried she'd be jealous but as long as we make a point of still spoiling her a bit and involving her in helping with baby bum changes etc, so far so good. Luckily people have been quite good about also bringing a present for Livvy if they bring something for baby so she doesn't feel too left out. 

I really miss sleep though - our older one has reflux and wakes several times a night so I joked it would be no different but boy is it - Especially when they're both screaming at the same time! Little one seems to be following big sister's footsteps on the reflux front so it looks like I'll be riding the reflux roller coaster again, but otherwise she's doing amazing.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-1456172954118-V.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DaisyDreamer

ladies

Zodi Irie Sky turned :blue: at 23:24 26 Feb 2016.
He is 5 lb 14.5 oz 19.5 in and perfect. Will be posting his 6.5 hr birth story on my parenting journal in my signature later.... He is asleep in my arms now :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

thank you for all your support


----------



## MariaF

Congratulations Daisy!!! Enjoy him. He must be teeny!


----------



## Quantea

Congratulations Daisy!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Can't believe my baby boy is already 2 weeks old! He is such a good baby. We have his 2 week check up next Tuesday, im excited to see how much he weighs now. He lost about 8-9% of his body weight when we left the hospital. But my milk came in the the day we left and he has gained 2oz by the next day. He was a little jaundice but that cleared up on its own. 

I love seeing all the new little babies! I can't believe its almost March now!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DaisyDreamer

thank you ladies. He is a tiny thing but feeds and sleeps really well.

So in love. I will post photos in my journal (link in signature) hopefully within the next few days. Just barely emotionally processed that I had a baby a few days ago


----------



## CAx3

Harleyy said:


> Thomas James was born on the 11th!
> 
> Time is going so quickly and it feels like hes been around forever!
> 
> Plus..hes only waking ONCE a night.

Congrats!! And I am so jealous. :thumbup:


----------



## Buttercup84

Just popping back to update: our yellow bump turned blue! Dominic James Robert was born 26/2/16 at 11:02pm after a long failed induction (I was in hospital from 22nd!) I dilated to 10cm on the drip but the contractions fizzled out and after 2 hours pushing I had an emcs though I was able to have the spinal and be awake plus Dominic was doing ok so it was quite a positive experience considering. Recovery is proving tough though, good job these babies are worth it! ;)


----------



## MariaF

Congratulations Buttercup! I hope recovery starts going better for you!!


----------



## rollachick

I just realised i never announced my boys arrival on here!
He was born on the 24th of Feb and named him Dexter August
I had my labour start naturally but then it stopped so the next day they induced me at 5pm i was like 2-3cm when they broke my waters. They put me on the drip a couple hours later and by 11pm i was in intense pain and asked them to check me and i was only 4-5cm :growlmad: was not happy started almost having a panic attack and was yelling for a epidural. But the guy who did them was in theater so couldnt come. They turned off the drip to make it less intense for me and then gave me some pethadine. Then at exactly 1am he was born. The anethitist actually came into the room as his head just came out and was like oh i guess im not needed anymore. Hahaha. But then everything was going fine till 5am when i started getting after birth pains and they kept getting worse and then realised i had blood up my back so i got rushed down to theater and they found my uterus wasnt ccontracting so they had to scrape the blood clots out that hd formed and put a balloon thing up there to help it relax and stop bleeding. Was such the scariest thing in my life, thought i was gona die. Had to spend a couple days in the high dependancy area but we were home when he was 5days old. Everyone said i recovered so well. Still extra tired but slowly getting my energy back. Loving my little guy, he def makes it all worth it but def not planning any more kids after this. Oh and he was a 9pound 7, so not a little falla :p
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NennaKay

Congratulations to the last few mommies making announcements! My baby girl is 3 weeks today! The time, it does fly!


----------



## writingislove

NennaKay said:


> Congratulations to the last few mommies making announcements! My baby girl is 3 weeks today! The time, it does fly!

Mine is six weeks today! :shock: Where is the time going??


----------



## SpudsMama

Yep, Ben is a month old on Saturday... I can't quite get my head around that!

How is everyone getting on now the babies are all here and settled in? 90% of the time Ben is a fairly easy baby to please, but when he's unhappy he *really* lets me know about it :rofl: Although we tried out a Swaddle Pod last night and we had the best nights sleep yet! 8pm-8am with two 10 min feeds at 2 and 5:30am :) He was much calmer and easier to settle with his arms pinned, he's usually flailing around all over the place and is constantly waking himself up banging the bars of his crib :roll:


----------



## mrswichman

Elijah is just over one month old. We are practicing holding our head up during tummy time. As for sleep; I swear he sleeps all the time...sometimes I feel bad, but I am sure he will grow out of it quickly. His big brother is just smitten with him...gets his pacifier when he is crying, runs and tells us he is crying, he goes around saying "aww baby Elijah" and "Baby Elijah so cute" along with "Baby Elijah is so small". 

I have two amazing boys <3
 



Attached Files:







DSCF4206.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5









DSCF4220.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 4









DSCF4235.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 1









DSCF4036.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MariaF

Oh wow, I'm jealous about all that sleep and I thought Teddy wasn't doing too badly. But he's up every 2.5-3 hours and often takes about 1.5 hours to settle at nights. That's the hard part when he's up from 3.30am until 5am and then our daughter wakes up at 6am for the day. I mostly survive on 5 hours of broken sleep but seem to have gotten used to it now. But hoping Teddy will start sleeping longer!!

Also he's exactly a month old today :happydance:


----------



## SpudsMama

Maria, I had exactly the same up until two nights ago! Ben would wake up every 2.5hrs (ish), take ages to feed and then lie awake for an hour or two! Then he'd settle again around 5am just in time for my daughter to wake up :dohh: Swaddling has really helped us, now he's much calmer and only takes a few minutes to have his milk because his arms are pinned and kept out of the way. He's usually batting his bottle away every few seconds because he works himself up into a feeding frenzy :haha:


----------



## MariaF

Spuds - we tried swaddling because it also worked wonders with our daughter but a Teddy absolutely hated it! Also his arms don't seem to be bothering him actually. I'm also breastfeeding and normally BF babies need feeding more often. Although I have some friends who's BF babies went for 8 hours starting from 7 weeks!!

Here's hoping :thumbup:


----------



## rollachick

MariaF said:


> Spuds - we tried swaddling because it also worked wonders with our daughter but a Teddy absolutely hated it! Also his arms don't seem to be bothering him actually. I'm also breastfeeding and normally BF babies need feeding more often. Although I have some friends who's BF babies went for 8 hours starting from 7 weeks!!
> 
> Here's hoping :thumbup:

Im not meaning to show off but Dexters first sleep of the night is normally 5hours, hes done it since about a week and a half, and hes breastfeed so i dont agree with that bf babies need feeding more. My girl was sleeping 10hours at 2months and breastfeed :) we swaddle and he is def quicker to settle. Could you try a couple more times? He myt just need to get use to it


----------



## hannahjex

I have a nearly hourly breastfeeder here - I get excited when she goes a whole two hours! But she has reflux so feeds are brief and a bit of a struggle as they're cut short by her burp/hiccup/vomit/scream routine and then the only way to settle her is another feed then we repeat the process...

My MIL tells me hubby slept through from 6 weeks and was breastfed though. But I think those are the lucky ones rather than the norm because it is digested far quicker and they tend to take smaller quantities per feed.

My girl also gets her hands far too involved in feeds and ends up batting my nipple away and sucking desperately on her hand then getting angry and confused :) It's hilarious and annoying in equal parts. Swaddling used to help but she fights the swaddle now and is insanely strong so either manages to free her arms or is so distracted by trying to free her arms that it's no longer worthwhile. 

Her big sister is obsessed with her, it's the cutest thing ever apart from the fact she always goes over and wakes her up as soon as I've got her settled! Then looks up at me sheepishly "sorry Mummy, I just wanted to stroke her a little bit" :)


----------



## MariaF

Yeah I have heard some BF babies sleep long stretches from the start but also think it's an exception. Most babies also cluster feed (mine does) which is expected.
We swaddled my daughter till she was 4 months because her hands really bothered her but she still only went for 2-3 hours :dohh:

Oh well, it's all temporary :thumbup:


----------



## Quantea

Hey everyone! Hubby and I were also in a sleepless fog until recently, so I hardly ever got any time to spend on the internet... But things are starting to look up. Little bug is now almost 6 weeks old but it's been a rough ride. We are breastfeeding and supplementing, as I had a very low supply (about 1/3 to 1/5 of what he needs daily... :nope:) and at the beginning it took aaaaaages to feed him. He is still feeding every 3 hours like clockwork, but first we needed like an hour and a half to feed him (30-45 mins on the breast and another half hour with a bottle, plus nappie change) since he's a monumentally slow feeder. And then it would take another half hour to settle him on the few times that he slept in-between feedings... I was surviving on a couple of 20 minute naps, which was not pretty, lol. So we switched things around, got him high-flow bottles to shorten the feeding times, reduced the daily breastfeeding sessions (I checked with my pump and I make so little milk that I produce the same with 3 feedings instead of 8, plus constantly putting him on the breast all the time didn't change my supply at all during the first 4 weeks) and things are starting to look up.

We also tried swaddling too, but little bug really hates it! When I try to swaddle him he often gives a first kick, then gets this annoyed/confused expression on his face when he meets resistance, tries a couple more times and promptly starts screaming, lol. :dohh: But he's also a very wriggly baby. He could get his hands out from a swaddle within minutes from day one, and I'm talking professional, hospital midwife swaddling here. He rolls to the side on his own (thankfully not from back to belly yet) and migrates all over his sleeping area. He ends up in weird angles in his crib and often straddles the chicco next2me divider from our bed. It's a good thing his mattress and ours are so tightly joined. So I guess the constriction from the swaddle bothers him more.


----------



## SpudsMama

Your little wriggler sounds like mine Quantea! He can also roll onto his side and would wake up in random positions in his crib :haha: Luckily he doesn't mind being swaddled, at first he'd try to break out of it but now he's used to it he instantly calms when it's on. I use one of those Swaddle Me wraps with the Velcro tabs because I'm useless at doing it with a normal blanket, he'd escape out of it ninja style within seconds of me putting him down :dohh: 

Other than some issues with trying to find a bottle/teat combo that works for him, Ben is all good :) Will be 5 weeks on Friday! The last few nights he has consistently slept a 7hr stretch followed by a feed and a further 3-4hrs of sleep. He's smiling a lot and we've had some seriously cute cooing noises from him but they're few and far between still. I'm loving this new baby stage this time round :cloud9:


----------



## mrswichman

Hello Ladies...I created a parenting thread for our February Lovebugs of 2016.

Big smiles from Elijah :D

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/2383814-february-lovebugs-2016-parenting-3-a.html
 



Attached Files:







DSCF4425.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BabyNo1

Hi All. Can't believe our babies are nearly one  hope you're all well x


----------

